# Arkansas Oklahoma Missouri GTG.....Who's game?



## Freehand

Been talking to a couple of members about doing one in Newton County,Arkansas.We have 80 acres of woods up there and lots of wood down from last winter's ice storm....let's also use this as a regional roll call-even if you're not interested in attending.

Anyone have thoughts on a date?opcorn:


----------



## mowoodchopper

Grew up 60 mi north of springfield MO. If I could make it down there and it was in the fall Id be in. Its a drive for me though, it would be cool though!


----------



## Freehand

We were thinking after the dog days were over it would be nice....late sept./oct.?


----------



## warjohn

If I am free the weekend you have it I am interested. 

Mowoodchopper.
What part of Nebraska are you in. I am from Holdridge.


----------



## spacemule

I might be interested in going, but will need plenty of notice to get time off of work.


----------



## Freehand

spacemule said:


> I might be interested in going, but will need plenty of notice to get time off of work.



'Mule,I was going to invite you personally,would not have it any other way.I gathered that you were in the area.....so bring it ,mang


----------



## HimWill

How is the "chigger" crop this year?If it's after the first frost (that kills the chiggers),I would be in. I'm originally from Joplin.


----------



## Freehand

No doubt,I'm leaning toward late october for the chigger kill.too much later than that and it'll been into hunting season.......opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

Any of you guys ever seen a redneck 2X4 motorcycle?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gypo Logger

Wished I could attend, I always wanted to go to those states. All I know about Oklahoma, is the Three Dog Night tune, "well I've never been to Heaven, but I've been to Oklahoma." That tune Rocks!!
Gypo


----------



## Freehand

Yukonsawman said:


> Wished I could attend, I always wanted to go to those states. All I know about Oklahoma, is the Three Dog Night tune, "well I've never been to Heaven, but I've been to Oklahoma." That tune Rocks!!
> Gypo



Gypo,we prolly could pass a hat for some gas money......be awsome to have you down......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gypo Logger

freehandslabber said:


> Gypo,we prolly could pass a hat for some gas money......be awsome to have you down......:greenchainsaw:


 I'd sure like that too, but Alas, I never applied for a passport yet, so no Canadian's allowed or anyone else for that matter anymore unless they have a passport. Driver's lincence and Birth Certificate don't cut it anymore, but what a hoot it would be! Will be watching the GTG vicariously though.
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger

If nothing else, could you play this tune at your GTG along with a few liquid refreshments , and then report back to us?
Cheers,
Gypo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKSrHMqQTEI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKSrHMqQTEI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ropensaddle

Late October is the only time of the year I can not go as I am at full draw on a big boy about then!


----------



## Gypo Logger

ropensaddle said:


> Late October is the only time of the year I can not go as I am at full draw on a big boy about then!


 That is not a legitamois excuss!
Gypo


----------



## ropensaddle

Yukonsawman said:


> That is not a legitamois excuss!
> Gypo



My arse it isn't, I have skipped work the last two weeks of October are my vacation time ya hear me:rant:


----------



## Gypo Logger

ropensaddle said:


> My arse it isn't, I have skipped work the last two weeks of October are my vacation time ya hear me:rant:


 Oh! Alright! I hear ya, but can't you postpone a little killin' for an Oklahoma GTG?
Gypo


----------



## ropensaddle

Yukonsawman said:


> Oh! Alright! I hear ya, but can't you postpone a little killin' for an Oklahoma GTG?
> Gypo



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ropensaddle

To give you a better idea,my wife before she was my wife, I asked her out on a date and almost forgot it was my time. She gladly accepted my date offer and then I said well; I am hunting now but in two weeks or so I will come callin. She knows how important them two weeks are to my sanity so never plans anything at that time of year. I have now hooked her into bow hunting and she killed her first doe. She let a 8 point get the best of her last year which I killed later after it got too cold for her to hunt. Family funerals are the only thing that will interfere in my hunting window 2 weeks before modern gun!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Early October sounds good to me.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Early October sounds good to me.



I prefer September Or December.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I am new here but i would like to attend i am from about 20 miles north of the arkansas border


----------



## ropensaddle

If we had it December 1st I could bring a whole nanny for the grill! Or maybe I will have a second gtg here in Hot Springs now that's a thought hmmmmmmm :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I prefer September Or December.



Ok I'm in for anything.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I am new here but i would like to attend i am from about 20 miles north of the arkansas border



Welcome to the site and watch this thread for the next month and see where the date ends up.


----------



## ropensaddle

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I am new here but i would like to attend i am from about 20 miles north of the arkansas border



Welcome to AS friend, pull up a chair and enjoy. Rep soon to come!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> If we had it December 1st I could bring a whole nanny for the grill! Or maybe I will have a second gtg here in Hot Springs now that's a thought hmmmmmmm :monkey:



I'm not picky about the date, but if he has it october. I'll make yours in December.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not picky about the date, but if he has it october. I'll make yours in December.



Sounds good, I like December, cool enough for a nice bonfire but do understand it could be bad for travelers if weather broke bad.


----------



## John Ellison

Sounds like fun. Newton Co. is not all that far from me. Anytime in cooler weather would be good.


----------



## TRI955

If Space is going, how _could_ I miss it......opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where are you?
<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&amp;gl=us&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=36.195525,-93.210754&amp;spn=1.017357,2.458191&amp;z=9&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&amp;gl=us&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=36.195525,-93.210754&amp;spn=1.017357,2.458191&amp;z=9&amp;source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm here


----------



## BlackCatBone

I'm fo sho in. Maybe it would be good to schedule the event away from Razorback home games as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

BlackCatBone said:


> I'm fo sho in. Maybe it would be good to schedule the event away from Razorback home games as well.



Thats a good idea traffic is bad!


----------



## ropensaddle

Now I am in but does depend on timing I can do early Oct just not the 1st or the 10 th because the wife is gettin old that day lol. 2nd through the 9th I am game, no other time in Oct will I be available. Nearer the 9 th I might have fresh venison :monkey:


----------



## Freehand

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I am new here but i would like to attend i am from about 20 miles north of the arkansas border



Good to see a new member posting,keep checking in.


:newbie:'s welcome


----------



## Freehand

TRI955 said:


> If Space is going, how _could_ I miss it......opcorn:



No doubt,gotta be there for a space appearance


----------



## Freehand

BlackCatBone said:


> I'm fo sho in. Maybe it would be good to schedule the event away from Razorback home games as well.



It would be our humble honor for you to attend,Blackcat-we'll settle on a date here shortly.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> No doubt,gotta be there for a space appearance



So where are you I have been to Newton county once turkey hunting.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Now I am in but does depend on timing I can do early Oct just not the 1st or the 10 th because the wife is gettin old that day lol. 2nd through the 9th I am game, no other time in Oct will I be available. Nearer the 9 th I might have fresh venison :monkey:



Nice to see you in the mix here,Rope.How about right after gun season?

I have the utmost respect for you hardcore bow hunters....REAL sport there.Alas,I'm just a lowly meat in the pot hunter with the .270 weatherby in hand..........I'm with ya on waiting for the cold bonfire weather,though.


I'm gonna let you guys figure out the best date as I can free up for just about any date with some notice....

My zone (2) is 11/14 through 12/6-seems to get longer every year.

I'll have mine on the 15th if you bow hunters leave any pickins:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> So where are you I have been to Newton county once turkey hunting.



Between Deer and Nail,smack in the middle of the county,and no,I'm not kiddin':biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sounds like there could be more come than I thought.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Thats a good idea traffic is bad!



To heck with that traffic,we're watchin' that game Sooooooooooooeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Sounds like there could be more come than I thought.



Yea,this could be a great showin'!:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Nice to see you in the mix here,Rope.How about right after gun season?
> 
> I have the utmost respect for you hardcore bow hunters....REAL sport there.Alas,I'm just a lowly meat in the pot hunter with the .270 weatherby in hand..........I'm with ya on waiting for the cold bonfire weather,though.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna let you guys figure out the best date as I can free up for just about any date with some notice....
> 
> My zone (2) is 11/14 through 12/6-seems to get longer every year.
> 
> I'll have mine on the 15th if you bow hunters leave any pickins:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Lmao I will be sure to let the old ones go you know the ones you have to use a fork for the gravy Do you have or need equipment to set it up? I could possible bring my skid to help push up some logs and bonfire material! I feel we are going to have to grill some meat and by then I will have 3 or 4 deer so could bring some venison and Cajun seasoning and dig a pit may kill a wild hog for that matter but they take a long time to cook underground but are good eating. I am not a big man but I likes to eat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Map*


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Between Deer and Nail,smack in the middle of the county,and no,I'm not kiddin':biggrinbounce2:



Your about four hours out the big problem and it ain't really a problem is motels are not close if I remember correct. I am sure tents would suffice for most of us, of course I can drive home after. I may want to come early to help set up and stuff though. Is there motels around nails?


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


>



Yea,without getting too specific just yet.....don't want every crazy cracker in the land come callin':blob5:


----------



## KMB

freehandslabber said:


> Between Deer and Nail,smack in the middle of the county,and no,I'm not kiddin':biggrinbounce2:



How far are you from Harrison?

Kevin


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Your about four hours out the big problem and it ain't really a problem is motels are not close if I remember correct. I am sure tents would suffice for most of us, of course I can drive home after. I may want to come early to help set up and stuff though. Is there motels around nails?



Motels LMFAO!........but seriously,Jasper is the closest place for those kind of accomodations.I do have a primitive 850 sq. foot hunting cabin out there and there are a couple of other dwellings there that would suffice for some rustica-provided you chased the squirrels and mice out first.The only utilities we have out there are water and landline phone.....You Ouachita boys are used to being closer to things haha.

Also Rope,if you have a hankerin' for some wild and woolly hunting deer,turkey,pig,whatever I can set you up with some shweet spots.


----------



## Freehand

KMB said:


> How far are you from Harrison?
> 
> Kevin



Right in my back yard...hwy 7 south to hwy 16 west and you're there.......35 mins.


----------



## Freehand

Rope,this is how we mount em' in the ozarks.......how you quachita boys do it?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Motels LMFAO!........but seriously,Jasper is the closest place for those kind of accomodations.I do have a primitive 850 sq. foot hunting cabin out there and there are a couple of other dwellings there that would suffice for some rustica-provided you chased the squirrels and mice out first.The only utilities we have out there are water and landline phone.....You Ouachita boys are used to being closer to things haha.
> 
> Also Rope,if you have a hankerin' for some wild and woolly hunting deer,turkey,pig,whatever I can set you up with some shweet spots.



Yeah that ozark mountain range has many good hunting opportunities but now I can show you Ouachita just as woolly so don't go a thinkin we are tenderfoots:hmm3grin2orange:
It does depend on the stage of the gtg if its a family atmosphere accommodations will definitely help for strong turnout. I can sleep under the stars but the wife ya know:Eye:


----------



## Freehand

We gots that BIG game up here hehehe:spam:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> We gots that BIG game up here hehehe:spam:



Lmao wtf I did not know we had elephant. Anyway is it just going to be the guy's or is this going to be a family event? I am sure tree md , prolly treebot who I have already met,and maybe ozarktreeman, who I worked with, might be convinced to show. KMB chimed in so he may be thinking of showing as well. Could be awesome gtg need to work out all the details!


----------



## Freehand

Rope,I'm open to anything.....family event sounds good to me...accomodations will be in Jasper-about 25 mins. away.

I do have that cabin with wood stove and three beds...if the guys with families would check in,I would give the cabin up to them.

You guys PM me if you want some motel/bed and breakfast/lodge type accomodations.

BTW,the .50 caliber is not mine and I just as soon everyone leave their rifles and pistols at home.Good clean GTG is what I'm after.....I don't want to scare anyone of thinking we got crazy rednecks with big guns.


We could grill up some wild meat of choice too:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Rope,I'm open to anything.....family event sounds good to me...accomodations will be in Jasper-about 25 mins. away.
> 
> I do have that cabin with wood stove and three beds...if the guys with families would check in,I would give the cabin up to them.
> 
> You guys PM me if you want some motel/bed and breakfast/lodge type accomodations.
> 
> BTW,the .50 caliber is not mine and I just as soon everyone leave their rifles and pistols at home.Good clean GTG is what I'm after.....I don't want to scare anyone of thinking we got crazy rednecks with big guns.
> 
> 
> We could grill up some wild meat of choice too:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I agree the idea is a gtg not a keg party or brawl if we have out of state guests they should have a great time, don't want them having worse feelings for Arkansans. I wish deliverance was filmed in freekin San Fransisco where that sorta thing is more likely to occur


----------



## Freehand

Just got a pm from a member and I would like to be clear on one point:

All are welcome to this event regardless of race, color, creed, sex,etc..

Intolerance will NOT be tolerated and I would like to dispell the myths of NW Arkansas being the last bastion of racial intolerance.....Good people around here and ALL are welcome.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I agree the idea is a gtg not a keg party or brawl if we have out of state guests they should have a great time, don't want them having worse feelings for Arkansans. I wish deliverance was filmed in freekin San Fransisco where that sorta thing is more likely to occur



Uh,Rope I think they filmed that in Georgia if I'm not mistaken....calhoun river or something like that.


That film was just plain ugly and morbid.:spam:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Just got a pm from a member and I would like to be clear on one point:
> 
> All are welcome to this event regardless of race, color, creed, sex,etc..
> 
> Intolerance will NOT be tolerated and I would like to dispell the myths of NW Arkansas being the last bastion of racial intolerance.....Good people around here and ALL are welcome.



That is the only way I would have it. Many that may want to come should not feel uncomfortable because they are a different color. The ozarks are beautiful of course so are the Ouachita's but I like seeing different areas so I'm in. My wife said she's willing to help as am I just need to know what is needed to help you make it a special event. I have a lot of chains I can sharpen and bring equipment etc.


----------



## barneyrb

This one may sound doable for me, it's the nearest one so far and it's in God's country. Maybe I've missed it but could someone post a zipcode so I can determine the distance? I could bring some of my wore out junk and maybe some boudin or sausage made coon-ass way.


----------



## Freehand

barneyrb said:


> This one may sound doable for me, it's the nearest one so far and it's in God's country. Maybe I've missed it but could someone post a zipcode so I can determine the distance? I could bring some of my wore out junk and maybe some boudin or sausage made coon-ass way.



72628.Glad to have you,Barney.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> This one may sound doable for me, it's the nearest one so far and it's in God's country. Maybe I've missed it but could someone post a zipcode so I can determine the distance? I could bring some of my wore out junk and maybe some boudin or sausage made coon-ass way.



Anyone in the area around me that may be going we could form a convoy


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> Anyone in the area around me that may be going we could form a convoy



I would be 3-4 hrs south of you in North Louisiana.


----------



## barneyrb

Gonna have to think about that one.....350 miles


----------



## Lurch2

Count me in too. I've been waiting for 1 close enough to get to.


----------



## Freehand

I'll just keep muddying up this thread with pics.........'cause it's FUN:spam:


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> Gonna have to think about that one.....350 miles



Yeah that's a stretch but do-able maybe the hat could be passed to help you with expenses!


----------



## mowoodchopper

warjohn said:


> If I am free the weekend you have it I am interested.
> 
> Mowoodchopper.
> What part of Nebraska are you in. I am from Holdridge.



I live in cambridge, I get through your hometown pretty often.


----------



## stihl sawing

Well, shoot can i come. As long as it's before or after deer season i'm in. Might even bring some class 3 for you fellows to play with.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Well, shoot can i come. As long as it's before or after deer season i'm in. Might even bring some class 3 for you fellows to play with.



Well that's a 10-4 there Big'un......proud to have ya


----------



## BlackCatBone

ropensaddle said:


> That is the only way I would have it. Many that may want to come should not feel uncomfortable because they are a different color. The ozarks are beautiful of course so are the Ouachita's but I like seeing different areas so I'm in. My wife said she's willing to help as am I just need to know what is needed to help you make it a special event. I have a lot of chains I can sharpen and bring equipment etc.



+1000000

I could bring my smoker if'n there is another body or two to help me unload it. I don't wany anybody to starve!


----------



## BlackCatBone

stihl sawing said:


> Well, shoot can i come. As long as it's before or after deer season i'm in. Might even bring some class 3 for you fellows to play with.




as THall would say: "awwww dayummm" now it's a party! I would enjoy meeting ya.


----------



## Freehand

BlackCatBone said:


> +1000000
> 
> I could bring my smoker if'n there is another body or two to help me unload it. I don't wany anybody to starve!



BIG 10-4 on the smoker......let's keep that in mind when we hammer out a menu.


----------



## Freehand

Lurch2 said:


> Count me in too. I've been waiting for 1 close enough to get to.



Where abouts you at Lurch?.......Ozarks are kinda big.....Oh,and yes,welcome.


----------



## ropensaddle

BlackCatBone said:


> +1000000
> 
> I could bring my smoker if'n there is another body or two to help me unload it. I don't wany anybody to starve!



I like that idea very much way better than the shopping cart, no offense freehand :hmm3grin2orange: I may bring a whole deer and depending on the date several wabbits.
I am good with what freehand said about his time frame, November or Dec anytime except the obvious holidays but need to know the date to schedule around it. One note; more may be able to show if it is on a Saturday to give them time to get home for work. I sometimes forget we all don't work for ourselves.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> I like that idea very much way better than the shopping cart, no offense freehand :hmm3grin2orange: I may bring a whole deer and depending on the date several wabbits.
> I am good with what freehand said about his time frame, November or Dec anytime except the obvious holidays but need to know the date to schedule around it. One note; more may be able to show if it is on a Saturday to give them time to get home for work. I sometimes forget we all don't work for ourselves.



Nov. or Dec. sound good...cooler time of year, my favorite since I've been down here. 

All this talk of the food...I'm salivating just thinkin' about it. I've also enjoyed Southern cookin' since movin' here. 

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> Nov. or Dec. sound good...cooler time of year, my favorite since I've been down here.
> 
> All this talk of the food...I'm salivating just thinkin' about it. I've also enjoyed Southern cookin' since movin' here.
> 
> Kevin



Looks like blackcat is bringing the grill, good food , good company, good saws sounds like fun to me. I will be bringing my modded bb 372,2101,maybe or the 395 prolly wont bring my little stihls. I am sure SS will bring his Gucci though :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like blackcat is bringing the grill, good food , good company, good saws sounds like fun to me. I will be bringing my modded bb 372,2101,maybe or the 395 prolly wont bring my little stihls. I am sure SS will bring his Gucci though :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd be looking forward to trying out the over 70cc saws. Brand don't matter.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> I'd be looking forward to trying out the over 70cc saws. Brand don't matter.
> 
> Kevin



Yup they will all be there, I am sure. I have a bunch of old chains I am going to sharpen on the grinder in case anyone needs one!


----------



## Lurch2

freehandslabber said:


> Where abouts you at Lurch?.......Ozarks are kinda big.....Oh,and yes,welcome.



Long Lane, MO. Bout 45 mi north of Springfield.


----------



## john taliaferro

*springfield*

i got a genrator 6500 &a 360 that needs broke in.


----------



## stihl sawing

We gonna be able to make loud noises at this shindig.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man, this has took off.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

KMB said:


> I'd be looking forward to trying out the over 70cc saws. Brand don't matter.
> 
> Kevin



I'm with you 70 and up, I have 60cc and below covered.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> We gonna be able to make loud noises at this shindig.



Unless the critters get to gripin'........hell yes.opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far I count 16 members. I'll have two in tow.
18.


----------



## Freehand

I've got a dishwasher..........:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Unless the critters get to gripin'........hell yes.opcorn:


Can i bring some noisemakers, I kinda promised Rope a while back.


----------



## Gypo Logger

ropensaddle said:


> To give you a better idea,my wife before she was my wife, I asked her out on a date and almost forgot it was my time. She gladly accepted my date offer and then I said well; I am hunting now but in two weeks or so I will come callin. She knows how important them two weeks are to my sanity so never plans anything at that time of year. I have now hooked her into bow hunting and she killed her first doe. She let a 8 point get the best of her last year which I killed later after it got too cold for her to hunt. Family funerals are the only thing that will interfere in my hunting window 2 weeks before modern gun!


 I understand now.
Gypo


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> No doubt,I'm leaning toward late october for the chigger kill.too much later than that and it'll been into hunting season.......opcorn:



Yeah, you get to rifle hunt the rut!

I will do my best to make it.


----------



## diggers_dad

I only stumbled onto this thread today - been busy with a new job. I'd love to come if there's still room for one more and a couple of worn out saws.


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> Yeah, you get to rifle hunt the rut!
> 
> I will do my best to make it.



John,good to hear from you.......please do.


----------



## Freehand

diggers_dad said:


> I only stumbled onto this thread today - been busy with a new job. I'd love to come if there's still room for one more and a couple of worn out saws.



You bet.....what part of the Ozarks you hail from?opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok freehand lets attempt to do a best date for all interested so that will tell us the best date for the gtg. I have said I am good with after modern gun and bow season but could make oct 2 thru 9th too. this posting will give a round about date we could schedule from.


----------



## fixitguy75

*I might be interested*

I don't post on here alot but i'm an avid reader/saw nut. This is the closest gtg to me so far. I may be interested in attending if i'm available. I know i'm tied up the weekend of Oct. 2nd. I've got lots of saws i could bring ms660, 395, 7900,5100,etc, etc. If you guys will have me.


----------



## stihl sawing

fixitguy75 said:


> I don't post on here alot but i'm an avid reader/saw nut. This is the closest gtg to me so far. I may be interested in attending if i'm available. I know i'm tied up the weekend of Oct. 2nd. I've got lots of saws i could bring ms660, 395, 7900,5100,etc, etc. If you guys will have me.


You betcha, Come on down. a lot of us would like to see a 660 and 7900 in action.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok freehand lets attempt to do a best date for all interested so that will tell us the best date for the gtg. I have said I am good with after modern gun and bow season but could make oct 2 thru 9th too. this posting will give a round about date we could schedule from.


It would be better for me in dec, but i can adapt to another schedule. Just so it's not in nov.


----------



## ropensaddle

fixitguy75 said:


> I don't post on here alot but i'm an avid reader/saw nut. This is the closest gtg to me so far. I may be interested in attending if i'm available. I know i'm tied up the weekend of Oct. 2nd. I've got lots of saws i could bring ms660, 395, 7900,5100,etc, etc. If you guys will have me.



By all means I would like to see that 5100 in action.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It would be better for me in dec, but i can adapt to another schedule. Just so it's not in nov.



Dec is great for me so two votes Dec


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Dec is great for me so two votes Dec


Just hope everyones hunting season runs close so it can happen.


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Any of you guys ever seen a redneck 2X4 motorcycle?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I like the springer front fork. That is just too cool.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> I like the springer front fork. That is just too cool.



Better watch out for termites lol.


----------



## stihl sawing

Where did ya'll get a pic of my bike,I'm gonna ride it to the GTG.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Where did ya'll get a pic of my bike,I'm gonna ride it to the GTG.



Hahahahaha.........1 vote for early december 5th or the 12th are both saturdays....








LETS DO THIS!


----------



## stihl sawing

Were gonna need Rope's Gucci saw to do that with.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Were gonna need Rope's Gucci saw to do that with.



Hmmmmmmmm I guess you missed my post about you bringing your saw lmao.


----------



## oldsaw

Yukonsawman said:


> I'd sure like that too, but Alas, I never applied for a passport yet, so no Canadian's allowed or anyone else for that matter anymore unless they have a passport. Driver's lincence and Birth Certificate don't cut it anymore, but what a hoot it would be! Will be watching the GTG vicariously though.
> Gypo



I don't want to know anything about Viagra and GTGs, I've seen too much already that can't be taken back.

Mark


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm I guess you missed my post about you bringing your saw lmao.


Yeah i seen it but had to lay it back on you.lol


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah i seen it but had to lay it back on you.lol



Aw,what are you guys talkin' about..........that saw is blingtastic:yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Aw,what are you guys talkin' about..........that saw is blingtastic:yourock:


Yeah he got a lot of compliments on it when he first got it, Just can't figure out why he's ashamed of it now.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah he got a lot of compliments on it when he first got it, Just can't figure out why he's ashamed of it now.:monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange: it is the wrong brand for this handsome specimen.


----------



## stihl sawing

I don't know if it would be a good idea for me to come to the GTG. There's several out there that wanna hurt me.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I don't know if it would be a good idea for me to come to the GTG. There's several out there that wanna hurt me.lol



Jokem if they can't take a 

Oh you mean me:monkey: nah your safe I am scared of my own shadow lol


----------



## warjohn

One of you guys that likes to hunt should go out and scrounge up a wild boar for BlackCatBone to smoke.


----------



## ropensaddle

warjohn said:


> One of you guys that likes to hunt should go out and scrounge up a wild boar for BlackCatBone to smoke.



I will if one gets close, he can smoke deer right?


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> So far I count 16 members. I'll have two in tow.
> 18.



Supercabs has the head count here......december 5th,12th seem to be the prime saturdays.......thoughts gentlemen?


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Supercabs has the head count here......december 5th,12th seem to be the prime saturdays.......thoughts gentlemen?



Either


----------



## Work Saw Collector

December 5th,12th seem to be the prime Saturdays. Hay guys, as you pick a date. Add number of people in tow add I'll try to keep a count. 

I have no date preference.


----------



## KMB

Another vote for Dec.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

warjohn said:


> One of you guys that likes to hunt should go out and scrounge up a wild boar for BlackCatBone to smoke.


No hogs right here but i can get the usual stray dog or cat to bring...............We can have a chinese buffet.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> No hogs right here but i can get the usual stray dog or cat to bring...............We can have a chinese buffet.



We know you will be bringing a turkey


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> We know you will be bringing a turkey


ya know you wanted to put saw at the end of the turky.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> ya know you wanted to put saw at the end of the turky.lol



Only the gucci would suffice:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlackCatBone

ropensaddle said:


> I will if one gets close, he can smoke deer right?



Deer is very lean, and really doesn't lend itself to smoking. I prefer the pig, but we can always wrap bambi up in some butcher cut bacon.


----------



## stihl sawing

BlackCatBone said:


> Deer is very lean, and really doesn't lend itself to smoking. I prefer the pig, but we can always wrap bambi up in some butcher cut bacon.


AHHHH, BACON, That sounds good.


----------



## ropensaddle

BlackCatBone said:


> Deer is very lean, and really doesn't lend itself to smoking. I prefer the pig, but we can always wrap bambi up in some butcher cut bacon.



I will try to get a hog then, I know a great spot on big timber management area its just a drive, maybe I could buzz a friend of mine and use his baying dogs. I agree but I love me some seasoned and grilled deer too. We will see what season brings and if I got enough time it will be porky for the smoker and deer for the grill. It does sound very good, the best pig I ever ett was smoke under ground by Cajuns overnight almost melted in your mouth and had awesome seasoning.


----------



## TRI955

Ok, I guess my A.D.H.D. is kicking in, who is hosting this and where???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Ok, I guess my A.D.H.D. is kicking in, who is hosting this and where???



Freehandlabber.


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> Ok, I guess my A.D.H.D. is kicking in, who is hosting this and where???



Freehandslabber in or around nails Ar.


----------



## TRI955

Looks like a 6 hour trip for me, that's doable.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Looks like a 6 hour trip for me, that's doable.....



Glad too hear it, would like to see you.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> I will try to get a hog then, I know a great spot on big timber management area its just a drive, maybe I could buzz a friend of mine and use his baying dogs. I agree but I love me some seasoned and grilled deer too. We will see what season brings and if I got enough time it will be porky for the smoker and deer for the grill. *It does sound very good, the best pig I ever ett was smoke under ground by Cajuns overnight almost melted in your mouth and had awesome seasoning.*



Okay, it's time for me to find some lunch.

Kevin


----------



## BlackCatBone

ropensaddle said:


> I will try to get a hog then, I know a great spot on big timber management area its just a drive, maybe I could buzz a friend of mine and use his baying dogs. I agree but I love me some seasoned and grilled deer too. We will see what season brings and if I got enough time it will be porky for the smoker and deer for the grill. It does sound very good, the best pig I ever ett was smoke under ground by Cajuns overnight almost melted in your mouth and had awesome seasoning.




Well, I am _certainly_ no cajun, but whatever we come up with should be quite edible. :biggrinbounce2:

I will be glad to bring a couple of pork shoulders or something like that. Those things can feed the masses!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

BlackCatBone said:


> Well, I am _certainly_ no cajun, but whatever we come up with should be quite edible. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I will be glad to bring a couple of pork shoulders or something like that. Those things can feed the masses!



Hay guys I haven't had lunch yet and you keep talking food, guess I'll go fix something.


----------



## ropensaddle

BlackCatBone said:


> Well, I am _certainly_ no cajun, but whatever we come up with should be quite edible. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I will be glad to bring a couple of pork shoulders or something like that. Those things can feed the masses!



Lmao as long as it is not SS's dog I will post at the hunting progress late in October
it would be great to have a nice little porker some one else can supply the apple  I am fixin to eat sumpin.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> December 5th,12th seem to be the prime Saturdays. Hay guys, as you pick a date. Add number of people in tow add I'll try to keep a count.
> 
> I have no date preference.



Maybe someone could keep list for head count by pm that would give a better idea of expected turnout. Freehand has already said PM him for accommodations so that's covered.
We may also need to encourage side dishes, plates and utensils. Table's ? Everyone needs to bring their own chairs drinks and the like. Freehand will have his hands full so I am sure all help would be appreciated. My in tow will likely grow but already is near 5.


----------



## TRI955

It will just be my nephew and I so far. Will there be a warm place to sleep, I assume that on us, right?


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> Maybe someone could keep list for head count by pm that would give a better idea of expected turnout.



I nominate ropensaddle!!!!:yourock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> I nominate ropensaddle!!!!:yourock:



I'll take it if he can't.

I need to get off this thing and go to the shop and work I have 4 saws to but together before the GTG most have parts on order except the new Homelite Super XL 925 I still need to order parts for it.


----------



## BlackCatBone

TRI955 said:


> It will just be my nephew and I so far. Will there be a warm place to sleep, I assume that on us, right?



Pretty much. I'm planning on quite a large fire, a good sleeping bag, and maybe a tent depending on the weather conditions.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We should have said this at the start of the thread, if a member can't make it just send your go to saw. Ha Ha

:chainsawguy:
:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'll take it if he can't.
> 
> I need to get off this thing and go to the shop and work I have 4 saws to but together before the GTG most have parts on order except the new Homelite Super XL 925 I still need to order parts for it.



Thank you supercabs help is much appreciated I will pm you soon with my expected in tow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Thank you supercabs help is much appreciated I will pm you soon with my expected in tow.



Done deal!

Hay guys PM me your self and in tow coming to the GTG. Thanks.


----------



## TRI955

BlackCatBone said:


> Pretty much. I'm planning on quite a large fire, a good sleeping bag, and maybe a tent depending on the weather conditions.



We're talking December, not sure about down there, but it gets pretty cold out here in STL that time of year..... yea, I'll be the pu$$y sleeping in his running truck.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlackCatBone

TRI955 said:


> We're talking December, not sure about down there, but it gets pretty cold out here in STL that time of year..... yea, I'll be the ##### sleeping in his running truck.:hmm3grin2orange:




The weather in this area can be all over the map that time of year. If at all possible, I'd say to try to keep both weekends open and let the weather pick the date for us. Rain in December makes anything pretty miserable. Of course its very possible to be 60 in the daylight and high 40s at night.


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> We're talking December, not sure about down there, but it gets pretty cold out here in STL that time of year..... yea, I'll be the pu$$y sleeping in his running truck.:hmm3grin2orange:



Lmao PM Freehand he is hosting and offered accommodation info. I have offered to help him in this gtg and will do all in my power to make it great. This is exciting opportunity to meet the big hitters like SS and Freehand, enjoy the most beautiful area in our state etc. We will have SS in a dunking booth, the fire will be big so don't sweat the small stuff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

I might try to get an old Homelite EZ6 running for the GTG, been sitting in the garage for years.....:help:


----------



## ropensaddle

BlackCatBone said:


> The weather in this area can be all over the map that time of year. If at all possible, I'd say to try to keep both weekends open and let the weather pick the date for us. Rain in December makes anything pretty miserable. Of course its very possible to be 60 in the daylight and high 40s at night.



I would agree if only locals were interested, however many will have to plan there schedule and accommodations in advance. I will work with freehand to have some type of alternate poor weather plan such as; tent-canopies, depending or turn out guy's. Lets get this thing spreading guy's, this is going to be fun. On a side note: dangerous weather such as Ice storms goes without saying. We definitely want everyone to enjoy this gtg and get home safe.


----------



## Freehand

BlackCatBone said:


> The weather in this area can be all over the map that time of year. If at all possible, I'd say to try to keep both weekends open and let the weather pick the date for us. Rain in December makes anything pretty miserable. Of course its very possible to be 60 in the daylight and high 40s at night.



BIG plus one on the weather,Blackcat.....leaving both dates open for now would be wise.....

How would you drop this one?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

freehandslabber said:


> BIG plus one on the weather,Blackcat.....leaving both dates open for now would be wise.....
> 
> How would you drop this one?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



How the hell does that even happen?!?!?!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Those that stated earlyer in this thread they were coming PM me with total number of people your bringing. 

I'll put this in every couple pages of the thread, in case someone doesn't read the whole thing.

Most of us haven't been to a GTG not sure what all is needed to be done. I do know we need some name tags with user name and real name.

Besides:chainsawguy:what else, any advice.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Those that stated earlyer in this thread they were coming PM me with total number of people your bringing.
> 
> I'll put this in every couple pages of the thread, in case someone doesn't read the hole thing.
> 
> Most of us haven't been to a GTG not sure what all is needed to be done. I do know we need some name tags with user name and real name.
> 
> Besides:chainsawguy:what else, any advice.



If all is ok with our host my wife has name tags she can print off of your pm list and bring them with us! I asked the same question on what was needed to make a great gtg from a member well versed in them. Attendance, set up logs which I will help our host with prior to event day. Some will want to race some will just want cut wood so we will have all the goodys for the meet to be a success.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> If all is ok with our host my wife has name tags she can print off of your post and bring them with us!



Cool


----------



## Freehand

Some links,fellers....
general map:

http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm

real-time weather:

http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html

chamber of commerce/lodging options:

http://www.theozarkmountains.com/

topographic map of area:

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Some links,fellers....
> general map:
> 
> http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm
> 
> real-time weather:
> 
> http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html
> 
> chamber of commerce/lodging options:
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> topographic map of area:
> 
> http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83



Great stuff!


----------



## Freehand

Pic of the buffalo:


----------



## Freehand

Another:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Pic of the buffalo:



That is where I hunted right there in that big oak see it?


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> That is where I hunted right there in that big oak see it?



See some of that big game while you were there?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> See some of that big game while you were there?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I heard them off in the distance cool beans


----------



## Eric Modell

I want to come but is it ok to bring my grand sons, and my saws are not special but I can bring a pristine 285CD and a you suck $25 dollar 394.

I have been wanting to know for a long time what does GTG stand for.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I want to come but is it ok to bring my grand sons, and my saws are not special but I can bring a pristine 285CD and a you suck $25 dollar 394.
> 
> I have been wanting to know for a long time what does GTG stand for.



Get together I will most likely have my grand babies with me and have a new 395xp you can see what the 394 is capable of! PS my daughter may be there too she needs a good man fellers her name is Maggie!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> I want to come but is it ok to bring my grand sons, and my saws are not special but I can bring a pristine 285CD and a you suck $25 dollar 394.
> 
> I have been wanting to know for a long time what does GTG stand for.



That guestion I'll leave to the host

Get to Gether


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Get to gether I will most likely have my grand babies with me and have a new 395xp you can see what the 394 is capable of!



You beat me to it.


----------



## Freehand

Eric Modell said:


> I want to come but is it ok to bring my grand sons, and my saws are not special but I can bring a pristine 285CD and a you suck $25 dollar 394.
> 
> I have been wanting to know for a long time what does GTG stand for.



For sure,and bring that gamey saw.....someone there could breathe new life into it.


----------



## barneyrb

Is the date set yet? Best I can tell it has been narrowed to two weekends and I am assuming that it is on the 5th with the 12th as a back-up in case of weather.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao PM Freehand he is hosting and offered accommodation info. I have offered to help him in this gtg and will do all in my power to make it great. This is exciting opportunity to meet the big hitters like SS and Freehand, enjoy the most beautiful area in our state etc. We will have SS in a dunking booth, the fire will be big so don't sweat the small stuff:hmm3grin2orange:


What dunking booth.:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Get together I will most likely have my grand babies with me and have a new 395xp you can see what the 394 is capable of! PS my daughter may be there too she needs a good man fellers her name is Maggie!:hmm3grin2orange:


Hmmmm, <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Ya sure you want her to meet some of these guys.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> What dunking booth.:jawdrop:



 you did not hear ehhhh?:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm, <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Ya sure you want her to meet some of these guys.lol



Ohhhhhhhhhnoooooo she's gonna kill my arse lmao


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhnoooooo she's gonna kill my arse lmao


Yep...............And we get to watch.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> you did not hear ehhhh?:monkey:


The water pit you fall in is probably gonna be 50 foot deep. How many concrete blocks am i going to have tied to me.lol


----------



## Freehand

barneyrb said:


> Is the date set yet? Best I can tell it has been narrowed to two weekends and I am assuming that it is on the 5th with the 12th as a back-up in case of weather.



I'd say the 5th,that's my vote.......the weekend after Thanksgiving:bringit:


----------



## TRI955

freehandslabber said:


> I'd say the 5th,that's my vote.......the weekend after Thanksgiving:bringit:



The weekend before and after Thanksgiving are deer season for me.....not good.


----------



## warjohn

ropensaddle said:


> I will if one gets close, he can smoke deer right?



The best part of the deer for smoking is the tenderloin. Let it set in red wine vinager overnite before smoking. it is the first item gone when we have a family gtg. The rest is best if made into sausage then smoked. That is my experience.


----------



## ropensaddle

warjohn said:


> The best part of the deer for smoking is the tenderloin. Let it set in red wine vinager overnite before smoking. it is the first item gone when we have a family gtg. The rest is best if made into sausage then smoked. That is my experience.



I like summer sausage but most times I take the shoulder and other not so great parts, de-bone put into the crock pot until the meat just flakes apart. I will then use it in Deer e joe, vegetable soup etc. I am not too fond of deer burger. I can take the steak meat in hams,straps,inner loin cut in semi thin strips, grill it with Cajon seasoning sprinkled on for added flavor. My wife and even people who say they don't care for deer really like it. If the hunt goes great I will have deer, wabbit,maybe Hog,possibly,turkey,and or bear although bear is not my favorite.


----------



## KMB

freehandslabber said:


> Another:



I live on the wrong end of the state. Beautiful country up there.

Kevin


----------



## Freehand

TRI955 said:


> The weekend before and after Thanksgiving are deer season for me.....not good.



Nothing etched in stone tablets just yet.....stay tuned.:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

I may bring the old hunting camper to stay in. Not a good pic though.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> I may bring the old hunting camper to stay in. Not a good pic though.
> 
> 
> What are you pulling it with? I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may bring the old hunting camper to stay in. Not a good pic though.
> 
> 
> What are you pulling it with? I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old dodge
Click to expand...


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> freehandslabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old dodge
> 
> No prob,mang.........Now if twenty of those things show up.......:censored:
Click to expand...


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freehandslabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old dodge
> 
> No prob,mang.........Now if twenty of those things show up.......:censored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old school bus with a wood stove bad tires and wiring it might make it there:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking pard lol I do have an old motor home but prolly wont bother trying to bring it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackCatBone

freehandslabber said:


> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freehandslabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old dodge
> 
> No prob,mang.........Now if twenty of those things show up.......:censored:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellyawhat....trade ya dat chainsa for a caravan....it's a good dealtakeit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRI955

BlackCatBone said:


> freehandslabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> tellyawhat....trade ya dat chainsa for a caravan....it's a good dealtakeit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya lik dags? I lik dags....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Freehand

BlackCatBone said:


> freehandslabber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihl sawing said:
> 
> 
> 
> tellyawhat....trade ya dat chainsa for a caravan....it's a good dealtakeit!
> 
> 
> Snatch is definitely in my top ten all time..............
> 
> "Now you're asking yourself,why do they call a bloke from england turkish...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRI955

Tyrone used to be a racecar driver......"It was a funny angle"....."The van is directly behind you, that's not a funny angle"


----------



## Freehand

TRI955 said:


> Tyrone used to be a racecar driver......"It was a funny angle"....."The van is directly behind you, that's not a funny angle"



HAHAHAHA.........Poikees.......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got my 038 super running. New stihl rings polish intake & exhaust transfers a little thinner gasket. If I don't use it up before December its coming for a run. I now have a different go to saw, it used to be my 036.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

O38 super 036 pro
029 super 041 FB
361X2
026


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> O38 super 036 pro
> 029 super 041 FB
> 361X2
> 026



So, which one threw up on the floor??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> So, which one threw up on the floor??



036 leaks a little but I can pore it in faster than it leaks. It has sat there for days, waiting for the picture (it likes attention)


----------



## Freehand

Nice line-up,Supercabs......can't wait to see em' run!:chainsawguy::lifter:


----------



## Freehand

burgers,anyone?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Back to the scenery.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Nice line-up,Supercabs......can't wait to see em' run!:chainsawguy::lifter:



I have a few more to get fixed before the GTG, just getting started today. My wife stoped at the stihl dealer and got the parts I had on order, got half of what I needed but its a good start.

When the 038 came to life I was laughing so hard, it's to loud to run in the shop with the door closed.


----------



## warjohn

ropensaddle said:


> I like summer sausage but most times I take the shoulder and other not so great parts, de-bone put into the crock pot until the meat just flakes apart. I will then use it in Deer e joe, vegetable soup etc. I am not too fond of deer burger. I can take the steak meat in hams,straps,inner loin cut in semi thin strips, grill it with Cajon seasoning sprinkled on for added flavor. My wife and even people who say they don't care for deer really like it. If the hunt goes great I will have deer, wabbit,maybe Hog,possibly,turkey,and or bear although bear is not my favorite.



Deer jerky is my favorite way to prepare deer other than the tenderloin. I Also like it pan fried and smothered with onions peppers and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Freehand

We could stack em' up like this.................:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I have a few more to get fixed before the GTG, just getting started today. My wife stoped at the stihl dealer and got the parts I had on order, got half of what I needed but its a good start.
> 
> When the 038 came to life I was laughing so hard, it's to loud to run in the shop with the door closed.



Last night I finished a 041AV FarmBoss.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Last night I finished a 041AV FarmBoss.



Great, I tinkerd with the ole 2101 it is a rough looker but ample power, should be fun with the 24" bar lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Great, I tinkerd with the ole 2101 it is a rough looker but ample power, should be fun with the 24" bar lol.



The longest bar I have now is a Stihl 25". :greenchainsaw:I'll have to work on that problem  if I want to get into the long bar club HA Ha.

Is there a big tree down or do we need to haul one in? there might be a big saw show up.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> The longest bar I have now is a Stihl 25". :greenchainsaw:I'll have to work on that problem  if I want to get into the long bar club HA Ha.
> 
> Is there a big tree down or do we need to haul one in? there might be a big saw show up.



There is many downed trees I am sure a few may have been large I will wait for freehand to confirm. I have a 56" log here at the house left but hauling it and the skid would be heck on my trailer:jawdrop: I will be bringing a 36" bar too lol. I may bring some junkers in case someone needs parts for stihl 019, or a top handle olympic also have a mac. May bring some climbing gear and stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Planning*

Hay guys, I need some PMs on who can make it (Five and host so far) and how many in tow. I know the date is open to two weekends, but PM if you would make either weekend. We are just trying to get a close number, helps planning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> There is many downed trees I am sure a few may have been large I will wait for freehand to confirm. I have a 56" log here at the house left but hauling it and the skid would be heck on my trailer:jawdrop: I will be bringing a 36" bar too lol. I may bring some junkers in case someone needs parts for stihl 019, or a top handle olympic also have a mac. May bring some climbing gear and stuff.



Thats what I'm thinking GTG/Mini swap meet


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Hay guys, I need some PMs on who can make it (Five and host so far) and how many in tow. I know the date is open to two weekends, but PM if you would make either weekend. We are just trying to get a close number, helps planning.



I will pm you soon with names but five at least will be in my list. Come on guys, this is the closest to the mid south I have seen an event, freehand is a great guy posted some good stuff, pictures say a lot don't let the opportunity to meet all the posters and SS will be bringing those red heads lmao We need a good turnout for this event to be a success.


----------



## purdyite

Just found this thread this morning...all the talk of food, saws, campin', etc...how about some dutch oven desserts (I do those)? Never been to one of these, and If I'm not trout fishing on Blue River I would like to be there too. Okay if I sit around like a sponge and soak up the knowledge?


----------



## ropensaddle

purdyite said:


> Just found this thread this morning...all the talk of food, saws, campin', etc...how about some dutch oven desserts (I do those)? Never been to one of these, and If I'm not trout fishing on Blue River I would like to be there too. Okay if I sit around like a sponge and soak up the knowledge?



Heck bring your pole some great trout in the ozarks friend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

purdyite said:


> Just found this thread this morning...all the talk of food, saws, campin', etc...how about some dutch oven desserts (I do those)? Never been to one of these, and If I'm not trout fishing on Blue River I would like to be there too. Okay if I sit around like a sponge and soak up the knowledge?



That cool, PM me the total number of party and Names for name tags.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> There is many downed trees I am sure a few may have been large I will wait for freehand to confirm. I have a 56" log here at the house left but hauling it and the skid would be heck on my trailer:jawdrop: I will be bringing a 36" bar too lol. I may bring some junkers in case someone needs parts for stihl 019, or a top handle olympic also have a mac. May bring some climbing gear and stuff.



I'll be going out there this week,Rope.....there's several places on the mountain that had a domino effect....I remember seeing 25-30" DBH red and white oak one on top the other.....there maybe bigger,I'll report back.





supercabs78 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking GTG/Mini swap meet



Swap meet sounds good...I'll see what I can bring





purdyite said:


> Just found this thread this morning...all the talk of food, saws, campin', etc...how about some dutch oven desserts (I do those)? Never been to one of these, and If I'm not trout fishing on Blue River I would like to be there too. Okay if I sit around like a sponge and soak up the knowledge?



Welcome Purdy,save the date and come on up.


----------



## Freehand

Congrats on 500 posts,Supercabs


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I'll be going out there this week,Rope.....there's several places on the mountain that had a domino effect....I remember seeing 25-30" DBH red and white oak one on top the other.....there maybe bigger,I'll report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swap meet sounds good...I'll see what I can bring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Purdy,save the date and come on up.



I would think 25" to 30" would be pretty good whittling guys we should all be able to see how good them saws cut!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I would think 25" to 30" would be pretty good whittling guys we should all be able to see how good them saws cut!



I'm with the 25 to 30 that should be enough.

I hadn't noticed I was at 500 posts Last time I looked I was at 487, thats funny.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm with the 25 to 30 that should be enough.
> 
> I hadn't noticed I was at 500 posts Last time I looked I was at 487, thats funny.



Congratulations good posts too I might add


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Hahahahaha.........1 vote for early december 5th or the 12th are both saturdays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS DO THIS!



My deer season is December 2 through the 13th. I really want to come to this one. I have never made it to a GTG, and Newton County is one of my favorite places of all time. I guess I can miss a weekend of hunting.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> My deer season is December 2 through the 13th. I really want to come to this one. I have never made it to a GTG, and Newton County is one of my favorite places of all time. I guess I can miss a weekend of hunting.......:greenchainsaw:



Hope fully you will tag quick like to see ya


----------



## barneyrb

I reckon count me in. The ONLY way I could miss at this point is if the Hogs make it to Hotlanta on the weekend of the 5th and then I be headed east. I'll be in the motorhome (very small) and plan on spending the night somewhere between here and there. If something changes I'll let you know.
:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> I reckon count me in. The ONLY way I could miss at this point is if the Hogs make it to Hotlanta on the weekend of the 5th and then I be headed east. I'll be in the motorhome (very small) and plan on spending the night somewhere between here and there. If something changes I'll let you know.
> :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Good deal don't forget to pm supercabs he is keeping the roster screen name and real name for the name tags and drawing.


----------



## MO-Iron

Although I am normally just a browser on this forum, I do suffer from an extreme case of CAD. I live one hour north of Harrison, so I better grab the opportunity to meet with you. I will PM Supercab with names and numbers.


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand called today I was splitting more wood and missed it he is going out on a preliminary cleanup assessment and see what all will be involved in make ready for this event.
I tried to call him back but he will be in the sticks 3 days no cell reception taking pics and cutting trails. I plan to meet with him before the gtg and use this to make camp sites and clean areas for parking and set up logs for cutting! Push firewood to the camp site and do what time allows. I will take suggestions on set up, I have some ideas but want to make the gtg nice for all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> Although I am normally just a browser on this forum, I do suffer from an extreme case of CAD. I live one hour north of Harrison, so I better grab the opportunity to meet with you. I will PM Supercab with names and numbers.



Welcome to the site and thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Freehand called today I was splitting more wood and missed it he is going out on a preliminary cleanup assessment and see what all will be involved in make ready for this event.
> I tried to call him back but he will be in the sticks 3 days no cell reception taking pics and cutting trails. I plan to meet with him before the gtg and use this to make camp sites and clean areas for parking and set up logs for cutting! Push firewood to the camp site and do what time allows. I will take suggestions on set up, I have some ideas but want to make the gtg nice for all.



PM me and I'll try to get shook loose from the Farm.


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys can count me in for whatever ya need, Gotta get caught up first and then i can talk about it. Later.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> welcome to the site and thread.



+1


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys are gonna make rookies like me look bad, All the saws ya'll are gonna bring. All i have is my same old ones that are all stock. Guess i need to get the ole 460 out and cut up these two white oaks so it will be ready to smoke Rope's 372.oke:lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> You guys are gonna make rookies like me look bad, All the saws ya'll are gonna bring. All i have is my same old ones that are all stock. Guess i need to get the ole 460 out and cut up these two white oaks so it will be ready to smoke Rope's 372.oke:lol



I'm thinking, I'm the only non pro here but I'll jump in there with my 60cc saws Like I know what I'm doing. 

I did pick up and hold and hug a 441 this morning at the dealer, but didn't think I could explain the money for it to the wife for A gtg.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You guys are gonna make rookies like me look bad, All the saws ya'll are gonna bring. All i have is my same old ones that are all stock. Guess i need to get the ole 460 out and cut up these two white oaks so it will be ready to smoke Rope's 372.oke:lol



Hmmmmmmmmm wonder if the porting will be done by then Awhhh heck my bb may do the trick lol Maybe I just leave 372 home and take 395 what you think?:Eye:


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I'm thinking, I'm the only non pro here but I'll jump in there with my 60cc saws Like I know what I'm doing.
> 
> I did pick up and hold and hug a 441 this morning at the dealer, but didn't think I could explain the money for it to the wife for A gtg.


You're not the only one, But ya got a nice collection of stihls. You just need to have em working good so we can beat them Husky saws.lol Why i bet rope will trade in all those foreign saws for them stihls after the gtg. Should be a lot of fun too. Weve been razzing each other for a long time now. can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> I'm thinking, I'm the only non pro here.



Your not alone......


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm wonder if the porting will be done by then Awhhh heck my bb may do the trick lol Maybe I just leave 372 home and take 395 what you think?:Eye:


That's cheating. That done it, I'm headed to the dealer for an 880.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am tired of waiting already, when they have the mini gtg to get ready for the big gtg, I'm going to overdue the saws I bring.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I am tired of waiting already, when they have the mini gtg to get ready for the big gtg, I'm going to overdue the saws I bring.


Don't blame you, Wish i could overdo it but don't have that many.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> That's cheating. That done it, I'm headed to the dealer for an 880.



Good luck with that I had to order the 395 outta state dealers don't stock bigger than 660 here I don't think. I will bring both 372's if your 460 beats me no shame in that just bigger cc's I doooooooooooo stresssssssssssssssss Ifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!:hmm3grin2orange: Did I tell you its running 15100 rpm?


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> Good luck with that I had to order the 395 outta state dealers don't stock bigger than 660 here I don't think. I will bring both 372's if your 460 beats me no shame in that just bigger cc's I doooooooooooo stresssssssssssssssss Ifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!:hmm3grin2orange: Did I tell you its running 15100 rpm?



I'll be interested to see how my Shinny stacks up against the 372 and 460....

I'm in for a mini-GTG before the real GTG, I hate waiting.....


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> I'll be interested to see how my Shinny stacks up against the 372 and 460....
> 
> I'm in for a mini-GTG before the real GTG, I hate waiting.....



Dang maybe I just leave the skid at home:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Good luck with that I had to order the 395 outta state dealers don't stock bigger than 660 here I don't think. I will bring both 372's if your 460 beats me no shame in that just bigger cc's I doooooooooooo stresssssssssssssssss Ifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!:hmm3grin2orange: Did I tell you its running 15100 rpm?


LOL, Shoot i ain't buyin no 880, Don't know what i would do with it. Sure wouldn't use it. You need to bring both them 372's just in case i might wanna trade you my craftsman for one.:monkey: Also i ain't racin nobody.lol Too old for it...............Oh we talkin about saws. Ahh still ain't, All i need for mine to do is cut my firewood to keep my butt warm in the winter.lol But of course you know we will have to talk a little smack just for fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got around to looking at the google map its doable 3 hours 45 min.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I just got around to looking at the google map its doable 3 hours 45 min.



I am the same if we leave at the same time we will get there bout the same. I think SS is close.


----------



## PB

Arkansas and Missouri GTG, I bet you are all related and don't even know it. 


Rope is always talking about kissing his cousin, and who knows it might be SS's brother.


----------



## KMB

TRI955 said:


> Your not alone......



Yep, me too. Just a firewood cutter. The 260 has a muffler mod (swapped in a full adjustable carb and adjustable oiler). The 970 has a muffler mod, but I need to add another port to open it properly...I'll be posting my idea later and possibly looking for a welder to do the work...unless they'll be one at the GTG? The 044 has the old style bigger stock muffler port and a enlarged DP cover. The 044 is low on compression and I know why from another thread, and the remedy should be removing the base gasket...but I need to get to town to find some solder that is soft enough to measure the squish. So nothing special with my saws. I'll bring them Lord willing, but I'll be there to meet folks and to see the big saws and some of the hot shot smaller saws (5100s or 346NE). I'd like to run one of them 372 critters too. 

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> Arkansas and Missouri GTG, I bet you are all related and don't even know it.
> 
> 
> Rope is always talking about kissing his cousin, and who knows it might be SS's brother.


PB, You tryin to start something.lol


----------



## PB

stihl sawing said:


> PB, You tryin to start something.lol



No, I was not making reference to Rope sleeping his way to the top of his family tree. Not at all.


----------



## TRI955

PlantBiologist said:


> Arkansas and Missouri GTG, I bet you are all related and don't even know it.
> 
> 
> Rope is always talking about kissing his cousin, and who knows it might be SS's brother.



That's TOO funny!!! Good thing I live in Illinois.....


----------



## ropensaddle

PlantBiologist said:


> Arkansas and Missouri GTG, I bet you are all related and don't even know it.
> 
> 
> Rope is always talking about kissing his cousin, and who knows it might be SS's brother.



Now now now everyone knows the rope don't swing that way babe but come on down pard we will show ya a place called squeal holler:hmm3grin2orange: Nahh love to have ya pb, I know you can't help but pick


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> Yep, me too. Just a firewood cutter. The 260 has a muffler mod (swapped in a full adjustable carb and adjustable oiler). The 970 has a muffler mod, but I need to add another port to open it properly...I'll be posting my idea later and possibly looking for a welder to do the work...unless they'll be one at the GTG? The 044 has the old style bigger stock muffler port and a enlarged DP cover. The 044 is low on compression and I know why from another thread, and the remedy should be removing the base gasket...but I need to get to town to find some solder that is soft enough to measure the squish. So nothing special with my saws. I'll bring them Lord willing, but I'll be there to meet folks and to see the big saws and some of the hot shot smaller saws (5100s or 346NE). I'd like to run one of them 372 critters too.
> 
> Kevin



Why heck ya I will let ya run mine and even the 395 its brand new but truth is it won't out cut my modded 372 yet but why were are speaking I am sending this cylinder to Brad to work magic on it has 4 years heavy use what you think?


----------



## PB

ropensaddle said:


> Now now now everyone knows the rope don't swing that way babe but come on down pard we will show ya a place called squeal holler:hmm3grin2orange: Nahh love to have ya pb, I know you can't help but pick



I would like to come down, but the heat would kill me. I would pass out and wake up with you spooning me. Not my idea of fun.


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> I would like to come down, but the heat would kill me. I would pass out and wake up with you spooning me. Not my idea of fun.


LOL, You won't do. It won't be hot in december. Come on down, I'll bring the banjo's.:monkey:


----------



## PB

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You won't do. It won't be hot in december. Come on down, I'll bring thwe banjo's.:monkey:



Compared to Maine it will be a sauna.


----------



## TRI955

PlantBiologist said:


> I would like to come down, but the heat would kill me. I would pass out and wake up with you spooning me. Not my idea of fun.



Boy, you sure got a purdy mouth.....


----------



## PB

TRI955 said:


> Boy, you sure got a pretty mouth.....



You can tell that you are from Illinois, you spelled pretty correct. Rope spells it purdy.


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> You can tell that you are from Illinois, you spelled pretty correct. Rope spells it purdy.


That is the correct way.


----------



## ropensaddle

PlantBiologist said:


> You can tell that you are from Illinois, you spelled pretty correct. Rope spells it purdy.



PB that is done for effect I know it's purty:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

PlantBiologist said:


> You can tell that you are from Illinois, you spelled pretty correct. Rope spells it purdy.



Is that better.....


----------



## ropensaddle

PlantBiologist said:


> I would like to come down, but the heat would kill me. I would pass out and wake up with you spooning me. Not my idea of fun.



Lmao it only hurts for a little while


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Why heck ya I will let ya run mine and even the 395 its brand new but truth is it won't out cut my modded 372 yet but why were are speaking I am sending this cylinder to Brad to work magic on it has 4 years heavy use what you think?


I think ya need to set the bottle down and focus the camera.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I think ya need to set the bottle down and focus the camera.lol



That is the bad part I gave up drink 15 years ago what am I doing wrong with the cam?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> That is the bad part I gave up drink 15 years ago what am I doing wrong with the cam?


blurry, Maybe the camera won't focus on close shots. Does it have a macro setting.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> blurry, Maybe the camera won't focus on close shots. Does it have a macro setting.



I don't understand all that fancy term cruc it is a sony cyber shot 7.2 mega pixiles with 3x optical zoom wood that be the m on the selector?


----------



## stihl sawing

TRI955 said:


> Boy, you sure got a purdy mouth.....


TRI955, You really need to bring the girl in you're avatar.lol


----------



## TRI955

stihl sawing said:


> TRI955, You really need to bring the girl in you're avatar.lol



I wish I could.....


----------



## stihl sawing

TRI955 said:


> I wish I could.....


So do we.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> So do we.



Thats funny, I have wanted to ask him about it but never have. Him and the guy with the avatar thats a girl on a John Deere.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok ss I got into the focus area multi af center al 0.5m 1.0m 3.0m7.0m and 00 which one


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Why heck ya I will let ya run mine and even the 395 its brand new but truth is it won't out cut my modded 372 yet but why were are speaking I am sending this cylinder to Brad to work magic on it has 4 years heavy use what you think?



Don't look bad at all. Won't Brad need the whole saw to tune after the porting is done?

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> Don't look bad at all. Won't Brad need the whole saw to tune after the porting is done?
> 
> Kevin



I am going to assemble it and check squish prolly run no gasket I can do most things on my own just did not want to ruin a cylinder porting he has way more skill and This way I get to run both saws until it gets back.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok ss I got into the focus area multi af center al 0.5m 1.0m 3.0m7.0m and 00 which one


HUH, is that a new language, lol I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to cameras. If they don't have a auto focus or something easy i'm lost. Mine has a macro setting on it when you get real close, you use it or the pics will come out blurry.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> I am going to assemble it and check squish prolly run no gasket I can do most things on my own just did not want to ruin a cylinder porting he has way more skill and This way I get to run both saws until it gets back.



I admit I'm interested in porting...but to chicken to try it on one of my saws. Maybe if I get my paws on a seized 970 cylinder that can be revived, I might get brave.

Kevin


----------



## diggers_dad

*Loooooong delay in response*



freehandslabber said:


> You bet.....what part of the Ozarks you hail from?opcorn:



Sorry for the delay in responding. Combination of new job and a remodel on the house. I'm over by Alpena, still cleaning up from the storm.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

diggers_dad said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. Combination of new job and a remodel on the house. I'm over by Alpena, still cleaning up from the storm.



Glad to see you here.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> HUH, is that a new language, lol I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to cameras. If they don't have a auto focus or something easy i'm lost. Mine has a macro setting on it when you get real close, you use it or the pics will come out blurry.



Ok lets see if this is betta lol


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Ok lets see if this is betta lol



Much betta...

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok lets see if this is betta lol


Don't know what ya did but them look really clear and sharp. I can actually see that stihl tattoo on you're index finger.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Don't know what ya did but them look really clear and sharp. I can actually see that stihl tattoo on you're index finger.



Just went to punching buttons lmao


----------



## stihl sawing

Now that i looked again i can see the poulan stamp on the side of the piston.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now that i looked again i can see the poulan stamp on the side of the piston.



Y u grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002011A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

Ok now lets see if this works




allrighty then all is forgiven<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020143.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know it's a long ways off untill the GTG, but I have it at Host + 10 members. Not counting some that stated early in the thread they would come, before we started tracking by PM. So far it looks like a good turnout. Thanks all.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

10 is a start fellers but come on this is the meet of a lifetime just think if you beat ole ropes 372 you can tell all about it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020205.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> This is the closest for many to Tenn,Ill,Mo,Ok,Kansas,La,Tx that an event like this has been scheduled so don't let it go by you. If it is to be a success largely depends on how many show up. Freehand should be getting back here soon with pics of the site that I will be helping to set up for camping parking and log cutting. You won't find much more beautiful sites in the gtg area so get those stihls,dolmars,poulans and johnny reds and others tuned pm supercabs and make set for the sawdown at freehand corral<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

PlantBiologist said:


> Arkansas and Missouri GTG, I bet you are all related and don't even know it.
> 
> 
> Rope is always talking about kissing his cousin, and who knows it might be SS's brother.



Not everyone's family tree assumes the form of a stump there PB.......although I wonder about chew Mainers...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Just got back guys,looks pretty good out there.Got some pics but alas,my internet is down and I'm at the library right now catchin' up.


Also,I have procured a nice door prize for the GTG.....pics when I get my innanet back.Front-end mini GTG sounds good guys.Y'all that are close chime in and let's set a date....I'm pretty busy this month,maybe in september?I can free up for a day or two anytime,but sometime this month my wife and I are closing on a house(fingers crossed)and we don't have a date for that yet as the owner is curently out of the country.....I'll keep y'all posted.

Keep the sharp end of the saw pointed toward the work at hand,

Jason


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> 10 is a start fellers but come on this is the meet of a lifetime just think if you beat ole ropes 372 you can tell all about it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020205.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> This is the closest for many to Tenn,Ill,Mo,Ok,Kansas,La,Tx that an event like this has been scheduled so don't let it go by you. If it is to be a success largely depends on how many show up. Freehand should be getting back here soon with pics of the site that I will be helping to set up for camping parking and log cutting. You won't find much more beautiful sites in the gtg area so get those stihls,dolmars,poulans and johnny reds and others tuned pm supercabs and make set for the sawdown at freehand corral<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I've noticed from your recent posts (here and in other threads) that you might be becoming the new smiley king...

Kevin


----------



## john taliaferro

*Also,I have procured a nice door prize for the GTG..*

 two from springfield, yes i can find a prize to , every one should bring a gag for door peize 5.00 saw or a cooked piston. some thing relly ugly. then every one goes home carring . john t


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> two from springfield, yes i can find a prize to , every one should bring a gag for door peize 5.00 saw or a cooked piston. some thing relly ugly. then every one goes home carring . john t



Thats funny


----------



## TRI955

john taliaferro said:


> two from springfield, yes i can find a prize to , every one should bring a gag for door peize 5.00 saw or a cooked piston. some thing relly ugly. then every one goes home carring . john t



Oh, I'm game for that!!! I already know what I'll be bringing for a door prize......


----------



## stihl sawing

You ain't lookin at it right Rope. Nice tattoo on the finger too. Bet that hurt gettin it put on.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You ain't lookin at it right Rope. Nice tattoo on the finger too. Bet that hurt gettin it put on.



You ain't right lol after you run that puppy you will know why I like them


----------



## Fish

The real question is:

How many will show up just for a chance to lock Spacemule in a "Portapottie"??????????

Or otherwise just plain abuse him.............


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> I've noticed from your recent posts (here and in other threads) that you might be becoming the new smiley king...
> 
> Kevin



Yeah it is the only thing keeping me from retaliation for the poulan products lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> I do likes them smiley's or ss would pay<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020059.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>lmao.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Oh, I'm game for that!!! I already know what I'll be bringing for a door prize......



This is what I'm bringing for someone who likes to work on saws. 155# compression and spark will run when primed, carb kit fuel line?
It's just not red with white handle.


----------



## ropensaddle

Fish said:


> The real question is:
> 
> How many will show up just for a chance to lock Spacemule in a "Portapottie"??????????
> 
> Or otherwise just plain abuse him.............



I think space<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>can hold his own but I might be wrong.


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



LMAO!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> This is what I'm bringing for someone who likes to work on saws. 155# compression and spark will run when primed, carb kit fuel line?
> It's just not red with white handle.



Look like it may be a little interesting wonder if it is poulan?


----------



## Fish

ropensaddle said:


> I think space<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>can hold his own but I might be wrong.



Yes, I had to wait until he was at work, until I made my post.........

Hopefully the thread will drop off before 9 p.m., he might drive over and kick my butt otherwise, he is only 500 miles away.........


----------



## ropensaddle

Fish said:


> Yes, I had to wait until he was at work, until I made my post.........
> 
> Hopefully the thread will drop off before 9 p.m., he might drive over and kick my butt otherwise, he is only 500 miles away.........



Space <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>will get on his<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>and come<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200E1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>your<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> 10 is a start fellers but come on this is the meet of a lifetime just think if you beat ole ropes 372 you can tell all about it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020205.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> This is the closest for many to Tenn,Ill,Mo,Ok,Kansas,La,Tx that an event like this has been scheduled so don't let it go by you. If it is to be a success largely depends on how many show up. Freehand should be getting back here soon with pics of the site that I will be helping to set up for camping parking and log cutting. You won't find much more beautiful sites in the gtg area so get those stihls,dolmars,poulans and johnny reds and others tuned pm supercabs and make set for the sawdown at freehand corral<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Rope, I don't think my old wore out 064 will stay with your 372, but I'm willing to find out. It don't have any compression and it wears a wore out 30" bar but it does crank most of the time. Should I go buy a new loop of chain for this event? I want to be as ready as I can be.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> Rope, I don't think my old wore out 064 will stay with your 372, but I'm willing to find out. It don't have any compression and it wears a wore out 30" bar but it does crank most of the time. Should I go buy a new loop of chain for this event? I want to be as ready as I can be.



Hmmmmmmmmm 064 ehhhhhh I think you may be bigger cc's may just put a woopin on my 372 but I am game! Of course it will be just for fun lol


----------



## Freehand

john taliaferro said:


> two from springfield, yes i can find a prize to , every one should bring a gag for door peize 5.00 saw or a cooked piston. some thing relly ugly. then every one goes home carring . john t



Man,you beat me to it....I was gonna bring my basket case husky 41 as the booby prize LOLOLOL



Fish said:


> The real question is:
> 
> How many will show up just for a chance to lock Spacemule in a "Portapottie"??????????
> 
> Or otherwise just plain abuse him.............



I will PERSONALLY guarantee Space's safety......YOU guys are gonna scare him off!LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Man,you beat me to it....I was gonna bring my basket case husky 41 as the booby prize LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> I will PERSONALLY guarantee Space's safety......YOU guys are gonna scare him off!LOL



I agree ain't no one causing trouble we want only fun. Now that don't mean we can't harass a little and I have a 019 to add to the boobie list lol


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> Space <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>will get on his<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>and come<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200E1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>your<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I just keep looking at this and laughing my a$$ off!!!!


----------



## Eric Modell

I'm probably coming but can not not promise have too many irons in thew fire.

My 29 year old scored piston 385cd against ropes 372 should be fair.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> I'm probably coming but can not not promise have too many irons in thew fire.
> 
> My 29 year old scored piston 385cd against ropes 372 should be fair.



I have you down for now just PM as we get closer to December.


----------



## Eric Modell

I can definitely commit or not when the time is closer. If I come I will bring my wife, 7 and 8 year old grandson's. The deal is if they can drop start it they can run it with supervision. Do you guys have a problem with my big saw's, no chain brakes. The 285 never had one, and the 394 came with the brake broken off. I do wear safety gear.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> I can definitely commit or not when the time is closer. If I come I will bring my wife, 7 and 8 year old grandson's. The deal is if they can drop start it they can run it with supervision. Do you guys have problem with my big saw's, no chain brakes. The 285 never had one, and the 394 came with the brake broken off. I do wear safety gear.



I have some saws that never had chain brakes when new. I run them often.


----------



## Eric Modell

I am just a little old school and run my saws when i am cold and do not understand all this high revving ported ported saw stuff. I want to learn.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> I am just a little old school and run my saws when i am cold and do not understand all this high revving ported ported saw stuff. I wanted to learn.



:agree2:

It should be fun and informative.


----------



## Eric Modell

Is it OK to drink beer and run saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> Is it OK to drink beer and run saws.



I would say no, but at night after a day of running saws? but I'll leave it to the Host He'll be around here sometime.


----------



## Eric Modell

OK i am getting excited. What kind of chain do I need to buy for my saw not to look silly. I run semi chisel. I have a chisel chain, can I send it to someone to square grind????


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Look like it may be a little interesting wonder if it is poulan?


I bet you're piston will fit it. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020210.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> This is what I'm bringing for someone who likes to work on saws. 155# compression and spark will run when primed, carb kit fuel line?
> It's just not red with white handle.



I'm thinking Remington PL-5????????


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I'm probably coming but can not not promise have too many irons in thew fire.
> 
> My 29 year old scored piston 385cd against ropes 372 should be fair.



Heck bring it on my friend I also have a 2101 kinda fits your selection we will try em all lol.
I got to say and you may or may not believe it but my modded 372 beats my brand new 395:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I bet you're piston will fit it. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020210.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Lmao I bet it will fit your gucci also


----------



## Eric Modell

OK Rope I will go up against your 395 then. What kind of chain do I need for my 18" bar???


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> OK Rope I will go up against your 395 then. What kind of chain do I need for my 18" bar???



What sprocket and Gauge bar ya runnin? I will be at a disadvantage pulling the 36" bar 385 was purdy peppy best I remember.


----------



## Eric Modell

I have no Idea what the sprocket is, It is the second stock one. I will go count. The chain is .050". My new 394 has a 24" .050. I have only run a 36" one time. The rest of the time it has been 18". My new bar will fit but itis summer and I only cut in the winter. Tell me what kind of chain to get and I will bring it.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I have no Idea what the sprocket is, It is the second stock one. I will go count. The chain is .050". My new 394 has a 24" .050. I have only run a 36" one time. The rest of the time it has been 18". My new bar will fit but itis summer and I only cut in the winter. Tell me what kind of chain to get and I will bring it.



I am bringing several sharpened chains 20" and 24" your welcome to a few at the gtg! They will have some wear but the will be ground sharp and drags set at your choice to .035 or .025! Saw chain choice varies as to expected conditions and preference, as well as experience. I use square chisel but round is better in dirty conditions. Your semi chisel is also a great chain. I will probably have my grinder in my truck and my power inverter to power it so sharpening will be fast. Bring the chain you are familiar with but bring that 24" bar and I will give you some chains to keep and try while there!


----------



## Eric Modell

I went out and counted it is a seven pin sprocket.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I went out and counted it is a seven pin sprocket.



That does not give me pitch is it 3/8 by 7 404 by 7?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I am bringing several sharpened chains 20" and 24" your welcome to a few at the gtg! They will have some wear but the will be ground sharp and drags set at your choice to .035 or .025! Saw chain choice varies as to expected conditions and preference, as well as experience. I use square chisel but round is better in dirty conditions. Your semi chisel is also a great chain. I will probably have my grinder in my truck and my power inverter to power it so sharpening will be fast. Bring the chain you are familiar with but bring that 24" bar and I will give you some chains to keep and try while there!


Can i bring all my dull chains to get sharpened. Just kidding, I do have a rocked out 25 inch that needs a grinder, i'm too lazy to hit it with a file. It may be too far gone too.


----------



## Bowtie

This will be the closest GTG to me yet, but is still 460 miles away...


----------



## Eric Modell

3/8 pitch .050 X 7 pin I think 68 link.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Can i bring all my dull chains to get sharpened. Just kidding, I do have a rocked out 25 inch that needs a grinder, i'm too lazy to hit it with a file. It may be too far gone too.



Bring them I will show you how to use the machine and you can sharpen them! I use them till they are gone.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric ss will get me for this but the truth is, I now use stihl rs 3/'8 chain it is good chain but aggressive so take care using it. Does your sprocket have the ring?


----------



## Eric Modell

I did not think it did but when I counted it had a ring. I guess it started with a sprocket and when it whore out I put a rim on it. Do I need an eight pin???


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Eric ss will get me for this but the truth is, I now use stihl rs 3/'8 chain it is good chain but aggressive so take care using it. Does your sprocket have the ring?


Now if it just ran around on a stihl bar attached to a stihl saw.lol You know i'm just messin with ya. I actually would like to have a 372. Oh my, Did i just say that


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I did not think it did but when I counted it had a ring. I guess it started with a sprocket and when it whore out I put a rim on it. Do I need an eight pin???



I run 8 pins you will lose some torque but gain chain speed. Is your saw runnig good does it pull hard is it a screamer or torque r? If it has the power go for it but if it is lacking I would stay with the 7 also that rim can change pitch so you can be 3/8 by 7 or 8 or 404 pitch so make sure what pitch you are before buying a chain! Take your chain cover off, the rim should say 3/8 +7 or 404 if you change pitch you also change chain and bar if it is sprocket nosed.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now if it just ran around on a stihl bar attached to a stihl saw.lol You know i'm just messin with ya. I actually would like to have a 372. Oh my, Did i just say that



I will ruin you after you run mine I promise


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


> This will be the closest GTG to me yet, but is still 460 miles away...



Seems like there were two others from Kansas.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Seems like there were two others from Kansas.



Treebot is from Kansas and would come but have not seen him posting in a while I hope he is ok! Tree MD is Okee and same<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is there a saw shop anywhere near the GTG?


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> Is there a saw shop anywhere near the GTG?



UH O!!! Are we going to raid a saw shop?!?!?!! That owner wouldn't know what hit him!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> UH O!!! Are we going to raid a saw shop?!?!?!! That owner wouldn't know what hit him!!!!!



I was just thinking if he wanted us to mention his name? $$$$$$$ was that uncouth?

Also how far is the nearest store for ice and what not?


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I was just thinking if he wanted us to mention his name? $$$$$$$ was that uncouth?
> 
> Aslo how far is the nearest store for ice and what not?


Freehandslabbers freezer and refrigerator.


----------



## TRI955

What's the zip code down there???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> What's the zip code down there???



Freehand posted in 5th page

72628


----------



## TRI955

Looks like the closest dealers are

Stihl is in: Searcy, Beebe and Cabot
Husky in: Clarksville, Marshall and Russellville
Jred in : Marshall and Russellville
Dolmar in : Harrison and Clarksville

all according to their dealer locaters.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Looks like the closest dealers are
> 
> Stihl is in: Searcy, Beebe and Cabot
> Husky in: Clarksville, Marshall and Russellville
> Jred in : Marshall and Russellville
> 
> all according to their dealer locaters.....



None close are they, can't just run get a chain or air filter!


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> Looks like the closest dealers are
> 
> Stihl is in: Searcy, Beebe and Cabot
> Husky in: Clarksville, Marshall and Russellville
> Jred in : Marshall and Russellville
> 
> all according to their dealer locaters.....



That is correct but their may be some mom and pops it is in the country,boondocks but I think ice and supplies are 25 minutes he said. I will let freehand get to specifics. I will be bringing a first aid kit not that I expect anything to go bad but just to be prepared.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> That is correct but their may be some mom and pops it is in the country,boondocks but I think ice and supplies are 25 minutes he said. I will let freehand get to specifics. I will be bringing a first aid kit not that I expect anything to go bad but just to be prepared.



Cool on the first aid, I hadn't thought of that. I was busy thinking, load saws, lools, spare parts, fuel, ok go.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> None close are they, can't just run get a chain or air filter!



Yeah I have a stihl husky dealer about six miles down the road here from my place makes it nice for supplies. If this gtg is a great success I may try to have one here next year but what I would really like to do is have a midwest saw race event with 3 class; stock,modded gassers, and alky


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Cool on the first aid, I hadn't thought of that. I was busy thinking, load saws, lools, spare parts, fuel, ok go.



I have never had to use my training and don't want too but any time I go way out am prepared.


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> 3 class; stock, modded gassers, and alky



Sounds more like a drinking competition!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I have a stihl husky dealer about six miles down the road here from my place makes it nice for supplies. If this gtg is a great success I may try to have one here next year but what I would really like to do is have a midwest saw race event with 3 class; stock,modded gassers, and alky



Sounds good! I think this will be a success, if everyone that stated there coming show up. We don't have a chance this far south to go to a GTG guys, lets make this one a big success.


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> Sounds more like a drinking competition!!



Lmao but I guess your right I am sure saw races around here would pull in a crowd just to see them saws cut. It would take a lot of organization, advertising, sponsors and bud and bush light vendors I am sure I gave up the drink 15 years back but could laugh at their <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002019D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>silly arse


----------



## KMB

supercabs78 said:


> *Cool on the first aid*, I hadn't thought of that. I was busy thinking, load saws, lools, spare parts, fuel, ok go.



:agree2:

Kevin


----------



## KMB

I was just noticing the page count for this thread being at 23 and there's about 4 months to go till the GTG. At least nothing should be forgotten in the planning. 

Kevin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I have a stihl husky dealer about six miles down the road here from my place makes it nice for supplies. If this gtg is a great success I may try to have one here next year but what I would really like to do is have a midwest saw race event with 3 class; stock,modded gassers, and alky



I also think the closer to December we get, this thread will draw more people in. The chance to run saws you don't have and might want.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I also think the closer to December we get, this thread will draw more people in. The chance to run saws you don't have and might want.



I feel many will show but the reality is the ones listed will not all be able to make it. It is the way life goes, funerals bad turn of events change our best laid plans. I think the ones that matter will be there.:monkey: It will take a family funeral for me to miss it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

KMB said:


> I was just noticing the page count for this thread being at 23 and there's about 4 months to go till the GTG. At least nothing should be forgotten in the planning.
> 
> Kevin



It is a little ways away, I have the time to get a saw built to beat Rope, but justifying the Funds is hard.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I feel many will show but the reality is the ones listed will not all be able to make it. It is the way life goes, funerals bad turn of events change our best laid plans. I think the ones that matter will be there.:monkey: It will take a family funeral for me to miss it.



It will take my own funeral for me to miss it.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> It is a little ways away, I have the time to get a saw built to beat Rope, but justifying the Funds is hard.



Lmao you may already have one but heck I will let you use my other modded 372 and we can run them if noting is faster I am fairly sure I won't be the only fast saw there lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> I was just noticing the page count for this thread being at 23 and there's about 4 months to go till the GTG. At least nothing should be forgotten in the planning.
> 
> Kevin



Don't forget the bow come on Friday and you can have a deer to take home


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> I think the ones that matter will be there.:monkey:



I don't matter, but I'll bee there......


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> I don't matter, but I'll bee there......



Everyone that is there matters.


----------



## TRI955

ropensaddle said:


> Everyone that is there matters.


----------



## barneyrb

Hey Rope,
Reckon we ought to be scared of that Slinger'd 757 of Tri's? Heard he builds a wicked saw.


----------



## stihl sawing

I gonna be ashamed to bring my old stock saws. Well guess it will be alright at least everyone will get a to laugh at them.


----------



## TRI955

barneyrb said:


> Hey Rope,
> Reckon we ought to be scared of that Slinger'd 757 of Tri's? Heard he builds a wicked saw.



Naaa, it's still a Shinny.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Don't forget the bow come on Friday and you can have a deer to take home



Sounds good. Bowhunting and saws...don't get much better. 

Kevin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I gonna be ashamed to bring my old stock saws. Well guess it will be alright at least everyone will get a to laugh at them.



I guss I wont be alone doing the limbing HA HA.


----------



## Eric Modell

> I gonna be ashamed to bring my old stock saws. Well guess it will be alright at least everyone will get a to laugh at them.



We can have a stock class.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> We can have a stock class.



Yes were just messing around, most saws will be stock cutting for fun.


----------



## barneyrb

stihl sawing said:


> I gonna be ashamed to bring my old stock saws. Well guess it will be alright at least everyone will get a to laugh at them.



I just hope my old wore out junk starts. Sure would be embarassing to have several saws and none run.

:angry2:


----------



## TRI955

If anybody needs a ride between St. Louis and the GTG, let me know. I guess I'll be going 44 through Springfield.....

Mike


----------



## Eric Modell

Well it might be for fun, But I still want to no if I need square ground chain to show off my beauties.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> Well it might be for fun, But I still want to no if I need square ground chain to show off my butties.



I don't use it but will let one of the pros jump in here.


----------



## Bowtie

I am sure someone posted it already, but is there a date set?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


> I am sure someone posted it already, but is there a date set?



1st or 2nd Saturday December. We haven't narrowed it down yet.


----------



## Bowtie

supercabs78 said:


> 1st or 2nd Saturday December. We haven't narrowed it down yet.



Now you are talking. Nascar will be over, business will be slower, and I have time to plan.

Tentatively count me in.


----------



## Eric Modell

> I don't use it but will let one of the pros jump in here.




If you do not have a fast chain, how are you going to compete with me.


----------



## Eric Modell

I just figured out how to quote, but how do I keep the poster with the quote.


----------



## diggers_dad

stihl sawing said:


> I gonna be ashamed to bring my old stock saws. Well guess it will be alright at least everyone will get a to laugh at them.



All of my old saws are stock, but they cut good for me. You won't be the only one there with stock stuff, they can have a laugh at both of us.


----------



## Freehand

Road into the gtg site....more to follow


----------



## Freehand

BIG snag.......plenty of these


----------



## Freehand

Actual site of the gtg........for scale,my 460 is up in the little maple right of center.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Actual site of the gtg........for scale,my 460 is up in the little maple right of center.



Hay it looks like a good spot!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric Modell said:


> If you do not have a fast chain, how are you going to compete with me.



I'm not in it to win it, just for fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Actual site of the gtg........for scale,my 460 is up in the little maple right of center.



We should be able to jam a few trucks in there.


----------



## Freehand

And here it is gentleman,for your consideration,the door prize for this gtg.


Craigslist buy,high compression,not a thing missin',Va. Beach make 024.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> And here it is gentleman,for your consideration,the door prize for this gtg.
> 
> 
> Craigslist buy,high compression,not a thing missin',Va. Beach make 024.



Man Thats nice! Thats worth some gas money Gamble.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Man Thats nice! Thats worth some gas money Gamble.



Yea,it was a super deal that I wanted to pass on......I've already got one,a West German make.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> Hey Rope,
> Reckon we ought to be scared of that Slinger'd 757 of Tri's? Heard he builds a wicked saw.



Well they make some good tools I know that and slingered prolly beat my old work horses but just for fun I will give him a shot! My saws are old seen lots of cutting but I checked compression two days ago all is good there. Tri may just beat me though never really ran a shinny!


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> We should be able to jam a few trucks in there.



Oh yeah nice little spot good thing those cigars will be gone then. How bad was it? that looks like easy cleaning with or without the skid. We will need the skid to bring logs up though and it will do a good job getting the area clean. That snag looks purdy bad we may do something with it!


----------



## Bowtie

I cant guarantee I will be there, but I think I will. I will bring a Carlton sprocket tip 20" 3/8 .050 Husqvarna mount (made by GB Bailey's says), to throw in for a prize of some sort. Its new, never mounted on a saw.

I plan to bring my Lakeside built stock 064, my 064 built to an 066, my 044, my 034, my 028 Super, and the Husky 365 with a 372BB top end. Rope talked me into it, its new, less than a tank through it, and Im modding the muffler and a few other things this weekend. Plus I will bring whatever else I end up with that makes my cut, lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


> I cant guarantee I will be there, but I think I will. I will bring a Carlton sprocket tip 20" 3/8 .050 Husqvarna mount (made by GB Bailey's says), to throw in for a prize of some sort. Its new, never mounted on a saw.
> 
> I plan to bring my Lakeside built stock 064, my 064 built to an 066, my 044, my 034, my 028 Super, and the Husky 365 with a 372BB top end. Rope talked me into it, its new, less than a tank through it, and Im modding the muffler and a few other things this weekend. Plus I will bring whatever else I end up with that makes my cut, lol.



Sounds like you have a nice linup of saws!


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


> Road into the gtg site....more to follow



If it should happen to be wet how bad does that road get? The vehicle I'm planning on driving gets stuck if you tinkle under the back tires.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> If it should happen to be wet how bad does that road get? The vechicle I'm planning on driving gets stuck if you tinkle under the back tires.



Looks like it has some rocks in it, shoudn't be to bad.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> If it should happen to be wet how bad does that road get? The vechicle I'm planning on driving gets stuck if you tinkle under the back tires.



It should be rock as most of mountain country is besides I will pull you out.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> If it should happen to be wet how bad does that road get? The vechicle I'm planning on driving gets stuck if you tinkle under the back tires.


There will be a few trucks with winches if that happens. Looks like it's got a little rock on it.


----------



## stihl sawing

Dang three quick answers in a row


----------



## Bowtie

supercabs78 said:


> Sounds like you have a nice linup of saws!



I dont hold a candle to some here, but they work for me. Im very excited to meet a bunch of you people!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


> Im very excited to meet a bunch of you people!!



We all are!


----------



## Saw Dr.

OK, cabs put a bug in my ear. How far of a drive is it from XNA airport, or SGF? Looks like Fort Smith is a good haul....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

B200Driver said:


> OK, cabs put a bug in my ear. How far of a drive is it from XNA airport, or SGF? Looks like Fort Smith is a good haul....



XNA Is about 20 min. east of me on the way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I would say around 3 hours from XNA to Nail AR.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I would say around 3 hours from XNA to Nail AR.



Maybe a little less.

I have sent two PM to members in other states both are showing interest, just trying to help this along.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Oh yeah nice little spot good thing those cigars will be gone then. How bad was it? that looks like easy cleaning with or without the skid. We will need the skid to bring logs up though and it will do a good job getting the area clean. That snag looks purdy bad we may do something with it!




That's the best it looks,Rope-Check out the pic below,there's a road there I swear! LOL 

I went through and section cut everything into 5-6 ' stuff...the pic is a 20 foot section of the back 40 road that just got covered up!Firewood cutters paradise



barneyrb said:


> If it should happen to be wet how bad does that road get? The vehicle I'm planning on driving gets stuck if you tinkle under the back tires.




Road drives purdy good,even when wet.





supercabs78 said:


> I would say around 3 hours from XNA to Nail AR.



It's about 2 hours,2.5 for the faint of heart:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> That's the best it looks,Rope-Check out the pic below,there's a road there I swear! LOL
> 
> I went through and section cut everything into 5-6 ' stuff...the pic is a 20 foot section of the back 40 road that just got covered up!Firewood cutters paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road drives purdy good,even when wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about 2 hours,2.5 for the faint of heart:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Lol yup skid or grapple truck I prolly opt for the skid so I don't have to bounce around in the Mack.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya got firewood for a long time to come with all them downed trees.


----------



## teacherman

I have actually been to Nail, I think. This is gonna be one cool GTG! We will have to make sure to bring a lot of fuel mix, cause there is a lotta wood to be cut! SO has the date been set?


----------



## Freehand

I think we've penciled in the 5th of december with the 12th as an alternate....we'll do a poll sometime and let everyone chime in...gonna be glad to meet everyone


----------



## Bowtie

teacherman said:


> I have actually been to Nail, I think. This is gonna be one cool GTG! We will have to make sure to bring a lot of fuel mix, cause there is a lotta wood to be cut! SO has the date been set?



John, are you going? I would carpool if you were interested to split fuel costs. I was going to contact you about it.


----------



## teacherman

Bowtie said:


> John, are you going? I would carpool if you were interested to split fuel costs. I was going to contact you about it.



Yup. Will be bringing some saws, too, I think. 009 Super Mag, a cherry 032, 361, (have an NIB to sell), 460, 660, 084. That should cover it, I think.

Carpool is good, imo. It is about 320 miles for me, a few more for you.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Yup. Will be bringing some saws, too, I think. 009 Super Mag, a cherry 032, 361, (have an NIB to sell), 460, 660, 084. That should cover it, I think.
> 
> Carpool is good, imo. It is about 320 miles for me, a few more for you.



Cool a couple kansonians <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020121.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Stop by and get sawinredneck lol


----------



## Bowtie

ropensaddle said:


> Cool a couple kansonians <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020121.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Stop by and get sawinredneck lol



Imma call him soon...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Yup. Will be bringing some saws, too, I think. 009 Super Mag, a cherry 032, 361, (have an NIB to sell), 460, 660, 084. That should cover it, I think.
> 
> Carpool is good, imo. It is about 320 miles for me, a few more for you.




Just making sure, are you talking about the 361? How long have you had it?


Looks like all members need to bring $$$$$$$ for the mini swap-meet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay guys, bring cameras we'll need pictures for this thread. I'm hoping to get the wife to take some while members are cutting, she just needs to practice before we get there.


----------



## KMB

Bowtie said:


> I cant guarantee I will be there, but I think I will. I will bring a Carlton sprocket tip 20" 3/8 .050 Husqvarna mount (made by GB Bailey's says), to throw in for a prize of some sort. Its new, never mounted on a saw.
> 
> I plan to bring my Lakeside built stock 064, my 064 built to an 066, my 044, my 034, my 028 Super, and the Husky 365 with a 372BB top end. Rope talked me into it, its new, less than a tank through it, and Im modding the muffler and a few other things this weekend. Plus I will bring whatever else I end up with that makes my cut, lol.



The Lakeside 064 and the 064-to-066 saws have my curiosity. I just gotta make this GTG.

Kevin


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> That is correct but their may be some mom and pops it is in the country,boondocks but I think ice and supplies are 25 minutes he said. I will let freehand get to specifics. I will be bringing a first aid kit not that I expect anything to go bad but just to be prepared.



Little tiendas in Deer and Nail,open 7-5:30 M-Sat. . Close at 3 on sunday.


Nearest dealer is in Jasper....full line Stihl and Husky,lots of parts in stock.

Last time I checked,they were still doing paper records and did'nt even have a computer in the building.....and no,they've never heard of this website LOL


Asked these guys about muffler mods once and I got a long pause......"we don't do that sort of thing and if you want more power,buy the next saw up"LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Last time I checked,they were still doing paper records and did'nt even have a computer in the building.....and no,they've never heard of this website LOL
> 
> 
> Asked these guys about muffler mods once and I got a long pause......"we don't do that sort of thing and if you want more power,buy the next saw up"LOL



Sounds just like my Dealer - the parts she doesn't stock anything including bars. I'v ordered eveything I have bought.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Little tiendas in Deer and Nail,open 7-5:30 M-Sat. . Close at 3 on sunday.
> 
> 
> Nearest dealer is in Jasper....full line Stihl and Husky,lots of parts in stock.
> 
> Last time I checked,they were still doing paper records and did'nt even have a computer in the building.....and no,they've never heard of this website LOL
> 
> 
> Asked these guys about muffler mods once and I got a long pause......"we don't do that sort of thing and if you want more power,buy the next saw up"LOL



It is too funny when your taking stuff like muffler mods and porting to the average local saw shop. The tech is usually working on a lawnmower gets a sorta weird look for a second and then starts talking warranty. He really does not even know what your talking about you can see it in his eyes


----------



## Bowtie

Rope, Im modding my Husky muffler right now...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are the most of you spending the night? I spent this afternoon getting the tent up and letting it air out. It hasn't been set up in 20 years!

My brother stated today, we are going to take two trucks one will not haul all the gear and saws supplies.

One more thought guys, don't leave your saws in the bed of your truck while you run in some place to pay for gas.:jawdrop:

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bowtie

supercabs78 said:


> Are the most of you spending the night? I spent this afternoon getting the tent up and letting it air out. It hasn't been set up in 20 years!
> 
> My brother stated today, we are going to take two trucks one will not haul all the gear and saws supplies.
> 
> One more thought guys, don't leave your saws in the bed of your truck while you run in some place to pay for gas.:jawdrop:
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



I will for sure have to crash there. Its a long drive, and I like to drink cold beer after running saws!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Are the most of you spending the night? I spent this afternoon getting the tent up and letting it air out. It hasn't been set up in 20 years!
> 
> My brother stated today, we are going to take two trucks one will not haul all the gear and saws supplies.
> 
> One more thought guys, don't leave your saws in the bed of your truck while you run in some place to pay for gas.:jawdrop:
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Lmao They will be right there in back with several rattle snakes:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

Bowtie said:


> Rope, Im modding my Husky muffler right now...:greenchainsaw:



You will like that make sure to tach it run it rich for breakin then dial that rabid wolf inPs careful it bites<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C6.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Picture man we want pics<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Eric Modell

Where actually is it. I am close In MO. I will be driving south on 5 highway. 
We used to boat on bull shoals. How far is it from Oakland. and the Bull shoals Dam.


----------



## Bowtie

ropensaddle said:


> You will like that make sure to tach it run it rich for breakin then dial that rabid wolf inPs careful it bites<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C6.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Picture man we want pics<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Pics coming in the morning. Paint is drying as I type.


----------



## ropensaddle

Bowtie said:


> Pics coming in the morning. Paint is drying as I type.



Cool:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> Where actually is it. I am close In MO. I will be driving south on 5 highway.
> We used to boat on bull shoals. How far is it from Oakland. and the Bull shoals Dam.



Probably near an hour as it winds and curves in those parts!


----------



## stihl sawing

How far is nails from lonoke, Ah i'll just google it up.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> How far is nails from lonoke, Ah i'll just google it up.



Is that where you hail around the lone oak tree<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Is that where you hail around the lone oak tree<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


About 15 miles from it. Between cabot and lonoke.


----------



## stihl sawing

Well google maps don't even recognize nails arkansas, Whats it close to.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well google maps don't even recognize nails arkansas, Whats it close to.



25 minutes from Jasper. Harrison not far!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> About 15 miles from it. Between cabot and lonoke.



I will be up that way in a week to grind 30

+ stumps near Jonesboro!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> 25 minutes from Jasper. Harrison not far!


Well okay then, Ill try and find it on the map now.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I will be up that way in a week to grind 30
> 
> + stumps near Jonesboro!


You won't be near me, I'm straight east of little rock. about 30 miles from it.


----------



## stihl sawing

I found it, just past deer. I've been there.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You won't be near me, I'm straight east of little rock. about 30 miles from it.



Heck ss that is close bud I have hunted Watensaw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I put a 25" bar and chain on the 038 super this afternoon. This evening when its not a 100 out I'm taking it out and see how it pulls it, bin running it with a 20". I might run it against my muffler modded 036 pro and see how it compares.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I put a 25" bar and chain on the 038 super this afternoon. This evening when its not a 100 out I'm taking it out and see how it pulls it, bin running it with a 20". I might run it against my muffler modded 036 pro and see how it compares.



They were just like Florida to close to call.

Just wanted to post and check signature.

Someone needs to school me on when to use TOO I don't get it.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> They were just like Florida to close to call.
> 
> Just wanted to post and check signature.
> 
> Someone needs to school me on when to use TOO I don't get it.


 Lmao I sometimes don't get it either like when it's too hot, in Ok and Ar too, Too many people just don't get the too thing too. I am like you and don't always get it either, which makes two of us


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I sometimes don't get it either like when it's too hot, in Ok and Ar too, Too many people just don't get the too thing too. I am like you and don't always get it either, which makes two of us



Thats funny.


----------



## Trigger-Time

supercabs78 said:


> They were just like Florida to close to call.
> 
> Just wanted to post and check signature.
> 
> Someone needs to school me on when to use TOO I don't get it.





I'm going to the wood's, I think the kids are going with me too.
If I can get that junk Husky to start I may take it too, I wish it would start
in two or three pulls like my Stihl's do.



TT


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Trigger-Time said:


> I'm going to the wood's, I think the kids are going with me too.
> If I can get that junk Husky to start I may take it too, I wish it would start
> in two or three pulls like my Stihl's do.
> 
> 
> 
> TT



Thanks


----------



## ropensaddle

Trigger-Time said:


> I'm going to the wood's, I think the kids are going with me too.
> If I can get that junk Husky to start I may take it too, I wish it would start
> in two or three pulls like my Stihl's do.
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Cause if it does I will cut nine loads by two


----------



## Trigger-Time

ropensaddle said:


> Cause if it does I will cut nine loads by two




Wheelbarrow loads :greenchainsaw:





TT


----------



## spacemule

Is there a date set yet?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

spacemule said:


> Is there a date set yet?



Yes its in my signature.


----------



## TRI955

spacemule said:


> Is there a date set yet?



Nothing is set in stone yet......I'm _almost_ willing to miss second season deer hunting for this GTG.

The 5th is second season for me......not good......too hard of decision.......


----------



## AR200

I'm in sounds like fun.


----------



## AR200

I could take a dirt road most of the way and it would take less than 2 hr.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

AR200 said:


> I'm in sounds like fun.



PMs going back and forth thanks.


----------



## Freehand

*Little Recap*

Hey guys,thought I'd try to reign in some of the info on this thing


Map:



supercabs78 said:


>



Links:



freehandslabber said:


> Some links,fellers....
> general map:
> 
> http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm
> 
> real-time weather:
> 
> http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html
> 
> chamber of commerce/lodging options:
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> topographic map of area:
> 
> http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83



PB will NOT be attending because apparently,he's a closet homophobe.



PlantBiologist said:


> I would like to come down, but the heat would kill me. I would pass out and wake up with you spooning me. Not my idea of fun.



Rope is the reigning smiley king.......all hail and grovel to be deemed worthy.



ropensaddle said:


> Space <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>will get on his<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>and come<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200E1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>your<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Carpool from the northeast quadrant.




TRI955 said:


> If anybody needs a ride between St. Louis and the GTG, let me know. I guess I'll be going 44 through Springfield.....
> 
> Mike





freehandslabber said:


> Actual site of the gtg........for scale,my 460 is up in the little maple right of center.





freehandslabber said:


> And here it is gentleman,for your consideration,the door prize for this gtg.
> 
> 
> Craigslist buy,high compression,not a thing missin',Va. Beach make 024.



Carpool from the northwest quadrant.



teacherman said:


> Yup. Will be bringing some saws, too, I think. 009 Super Mag, a cherry 032, 361, (have an NIB to sell), 460, 660, 084. That should cover it, I think.
> 
> Carpool is good, imo. It is about 320 miles for me, a few more for you.





freehandslabber said:


> Little tiendas in Deer and Nail,open 7-5:30 M-Sat. . Close at 3 on sunday.
> 
> 
> Nearest dealer is in Jasper....full line Stihl and Husky,lots of parts in stock.
> 
> Last time I checked,they were still doing paper records and did'nt even have a computer in the building.....and no,they've never heard of this website LOL
> 
> 
> Asked these guys about muffler mods once and I got a long pause......"we don't do that sort of thing and if you want more power,buy the next saw up"LOL


----------



## Bowtie

I know its a long way off, but we maybe can start working out what to bring as far as misc. supplies and food. Im excited about this GTG!!


----------



## Freehand

Bowtie said:


> I know its a long way off, but we maybe can start working out what to bring as far as misc. supplies and food. Im excited about this GTG!!



Me too,Bowtie


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


> me too,bowtie



me 3


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


> I know its a long way off, but we maybe can start working out what to bring as far as misc. supplies and food. Im excited about this GTG!!



I'm excited as well.
I'm with that, can we also do a saw list. I'm working on another one now.
I am going to work on my packing list, will post it when its done (for critique)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Hey guys,thought I'd try to reign in some of the info on this thing
> 
> 
> Map:
> 
> 
> 
> Links:
> 
> 
> 
> PB will NOT be attending because apparently,he's a closet homophobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Rope is the reigning smiley king.......all hail and grovel to be deemed worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Carpool from the northeast quadrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpool from the northwest quadrant.



Cool post Freehand.


----------



## teacherman

:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

Pulled a long one today but I am stoked foe the upcoming event<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020110.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## grandpatractor

I just noticed this thread. I'll be riding cycle around the jasper area on Sept. 17th thru the 20th. Staying at the Hub. Lots of neat roads in that area.


----------



## Fronty Owner

130 miles and 3 hours for sometime in the next quarter... 
Is this gonna be a weekend thing or a day thing, or should I pack a tent and prepare for a week vacation?


----------



## Freehand

Fronty Owner said:


> 130 miles and 3 hours for sometime in the next quarter...
> Is this gonna be a weekend thing or a day thing, or should I pack a tent and prepare for a week vacation?



It'll be a weekend thing for the most part,main event saturday with some folks showing up on friday and most staying till sunday.


Did you PM Supercabs to get on the list?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fronty Owner said:


> 130 miles and 3 hours for sometime in the next quarter...
> Is this gonna be a weekend thing or a day thing, or should I pack a tent and prepare for a week vacation?



Welcome aboard, this post will make it easer to PM me.



freehandslabber said:


> It'll be a weekend thing for the most part,main event saturday with some folks showing up on friday and most staying till sunday.
> 
> 
> Did you PM Supercabs to get on the list?



Thanks, I had went to bed early now can't sleep.


----------



## barneyrb

Bumpity Bumpity...

:monkey: (that's because I don't have those fancy ones that Rope does)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is one.


----------



## stihl sawing

finally got some time to play and it's rep time, I'll see how many of you guys i can hit.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> It'll be a weekend thing for the most part,main event saturday with some folks showing up on friday and most staying till sunday.
> 
> 
> Did you PM Supercabs to get on the list?


repperized ya.


----------



## stihl sawing

grandpatractor said:


> I just noticed this thread. I'll be riding cycle around the jasper area on Sept. 17th thru the 20th. Staying at the Hub. Lots of neat roads in that area.


Yep,Rep too.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Pulled a long one today but I am stoked foe the upcoming event<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020110.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Repped the Rope.


----------



## stihl sawing

Trigger-Time said:


> Wheelbarrow loads :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Gave ya a new nova


----------



## Freehand

Yea barney,it's real hard to compete with skills like these LOL 






ropensaddle said:


> Space <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>will get on his<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>and come<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200E1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>your<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

AR200 said:


> I could take a dirt road most of the way and it would take less than 2 hr.


Got a fellow arky.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Got a fellow arky.



Yep,not many can say they've driven 50 miles of mountain dirt road....hell on your suspension


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> Here is one.



Yeah, go ahead and run salt into that wound...


----------



## TRI955

Well boys, doesn't look like the Sling'r 757 will be makin it to the show, but there will be a few new toys with me though.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Well boys, doesn't look like the Sling'r 757 will be makin it to the show, but there will be a few new toys with me though.....



I don't think there will be a shortage of saws. I would like a picture with all saws that run all together, might be fun getting them sorted back out.


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> I don't think there will be a shortage of saws. I would like a picture with all saws that run all together, might be fun getting them sorted back out.



Oh, I'm sure we'll figer out wich saw gos wit hoo.....sorry just try'in to get my spellin rite for the GTG!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Just so we don't forget.*


----------



## ropensaddle

Well for who has not seen I am busy a heck right now which it good but wondering when the first preliminary meet will be? I have been on several jobs this week but this one cuts the cake lmao


----------



## stihl sawing

You gonna have to get a stihl to cut that big trunk up.:monkey:


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> You gonna have to get a stihl to cut that big trunk up.:monkey:



Yup.


----------



## Freehand

Hey,guys.....I've been pretty busy too.Nice topping job there,Rope......gnarly

This is a library that I built......took me two weeks,ran the moulding too.











This is the bottom portion of a 12' tall entertainment center with a twist;







The "show" cabinets hinge out of the way to reveal a hidden case behind....I don't know what this gentleman has to hide and I did'nt ask






Oh yea,and I bought a sweet little tractor.....just could'nt resist the deal


----------



## TRI955

freehandslabber said:


> Hey,guys.....I've been pretty busy too.Nice topping job there,Rope......gnarly
> 
> This is a library that I built......took me two weeks,ran the moulding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bottom portion of a 12' tall entertainment center with a twist;



Bob Vila, is that you??? Great woodworking!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Hey,guys.....I've been pretty busy too.Nice topping job there,Rope......gnarly
> 
> This is a library that I built......took me two weeks,ran the moulding too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bottom portion of a 12' tall entertainment center with a twist;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "show" cabinets hinge out of the way to reveal a hidden case behind....I don't know what this gentleman has to hide and I did'nt ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea,and I bought a sweet little tractor.....just could'nt resist the deal



Man thats some nice looking work. Nice little Ford/Newholland.


Rope that looks like a big job!


----------



## ropensaddle

Here ya go Ozarktreeman


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Just checking if you guys ever set a date in stone?...Would like to try to make a weekend of it....


----------



## Freehand

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Just checking if you guys ever set a date in stone?...Would like to try to make a weekend of it....



Yea,we're aiming for december 5th......come on down

Check post #444 on p.30 for info and PM supercabs to get on the list.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,we're aiming for december 5th......come on down
> 
> Check post #444 on p.30 for info and PM supercabs to get on the list.



:censored::censored::censored:...That is our second shotgun season...We will have to see how bow season and or first gun season goes...


----------



## ropensaddle

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :censored::censored::censored:...That is our second shotgun season...We will have to see how bow season and or first gun season goes...



Oh now an outdoors man like you will be tagged out. I am tagged in October friend.


----------



## Freehand

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :censored::censored::censored:...That is our second shotgun season...We will have to see how bow season and or first gun season goes...



Man,the hunting seasons in the tri-state area are all over the place....we're gonna lose alot of good guys over that nonsense

Bag it and tag it early partner and get on down here........oh,and bring that tenderloin while you're at it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247

ropensaddle said:


> Oh now an outdoors man like you will be tagged out. I am tagged in October friend.





freehandslabber said:


> Man,the hunting seasons in the tri-state area are all over the place....we're gonna lose alot of good guys over that nonsense
> 
> Bag it and tag it early partner and get on down here........oh,and bring that tenderloin while you're at it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



We will have to see how things go...I really don't trust my neighbors or even the guys in our hunting group to keep their asses out of my stands...If I have two bucks on the ground by then I will try to be there w/ straps, sausage and jerky...


----------



## ropensaddle

outdoorlivin247 said:


> We will have to see how things go...I really don't trust my neighbors or even the guys in our hunting group to keep their asses out of my stands...If I have two bucks on the ground by then I will try to be there w/ straps, sausage and jerky...



If you don't come on down anyway friend I will tie a couple up fors yas lmao


----------



## TRI955

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :censored::censored::censored:...That is our second shotgun season...We will have to see how bow season and or first gun season goes...



I feel your pain!!! It's up in the air for me too.....:censored:


----------



## stihl sawing

maybe we ought to think about a date in jan or feb when all the hunting seasons are over, i wanna see all you guys. I know it's hard to give up you're hunting season as it only comes once a year.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

*jack of all trades, master of none*

Just saw this thread. from washington county. how bout some enlightenment for me. what the h is a gtg? sorry, won't be able to be there but sure sounds like fun. mostly just checking in to the roll call


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> Just saw this thread. from washington county. how bout some enlightenment for me. what the h is a gtg? sorry, won't be able to be there but sure sounds like fun. mostly just checking in to the roll call



Its just a bunch of guys that have to many saws getting together, for a day of running saws and other things. Gives us a chance to run other saws we dont have and might want, and a little swap meet. Want more info post again


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> maybe we ought to think about a date in jan or feb when all the hunting seasons are over, i wanna see all you guys. I know it's hard to give up you're hunting season as it only comes once a year.



I'm open, I would like as many members that have been posting here to show at the GTG. I'm afraid we wont be able to pick a date everyone could show?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*From another thread, Fun with a Wild thing.*



roncoinc said:


> I want one !!!
> offered this guy $50 for an almost new one...
> 
> 
> http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/1333038629.html
> 
> think of the FUN you can have with one of these !!
> Toss the saw is ALWAYS a favorite at get togethers !
> 
> make a circle of empty beer cans and try to toss the saw into the circle without touching an empty....the more empty beer cans the bigger the circle !
> that is needed as the party goes on...



The guestion is tossed by the handle or by the bar?


----------



## ropensaddle

I just got my sneller-ropeised 372 going hehehe gonna be fun running a ported dawg at the gtg It is ugly but mean grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Thanks Brad:yourock: I took careful notes, prolly wont try it though; you are better than I would be with a dremel fine work.


----------



## songofthewood

supercabs78 said:


> Here is one.



:agree2:


----------



## Eric Modell

I still want to come, date dose not matter but I cant commit until the time comes. 

The local station started selling 91 octane with out alcohol. My saws run a lot better.


----------



## purdyite

Talkin' about Jan/Feb, eh? That would still work for me. I'm not a deer hunter, don't even play one on TV, but I got friends in low places that are, and I understand. Winter camping is my thing, anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle

purdyite said:


> Talkin' about Jan/Feb, eh? That would still work for me. I'm not a deer hunter, don't even play one on TV, but I got friends in low places that are, and I understand. Winter camping is my thing, anyway.



I think it is still in Dec but we do need to set it soon I have some interesting things to contribute.PS it makes no difference to me if in jan or Dec unless Ice storm has me swamped but then its only a day or two so still doable. I also need to get with freehand and set it up as soon as we both get a break. I see one coming maybe in Sept.


----------



## barneyrb

Is there someone bringing a MS260 or NE346? I've got an old junk saw that I want to see how it stacks up against one.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> Is there someone bringing a MS260 or NE346? I've got an old junk saw that I want to see how it stacks up against one.


I'll have my 250 Kinda close. I think, Wish i would have bought the 260 instead.


----------



## TRI955

barneyrb said:


> Is there someone bringing a MS260 or NE346? I've got an old junk saw that I want to see how it stacks up against one.



I'll be bringing my 2153, I hope that's close enough to a 346xp....


----------



## super3

Hey.....are us yankees welcome at this gtg?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

super3 said:


> Hey.....are us yankees welcome at this gtg?



Yes


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Is there someone bringing a MS260 or NE346? I've got an old junk saw that I want to see how it stacks up against one.



I have a 026 it has a rattle on the bottom end, I havn't looked at it yet bearing, clutch? I have been spending time working on my bigger saws' I'll see if I can check it out and bring it.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> I think it is still in Dec but we do need to set it soon I have some interesting things to contribute.PS it makes no difference to me if in jan or Dec unless Ice storm has me swamped but then its only a day or two so still doable. I also need to get with freehand and set it up as soon as we both get a break. I see one coming maybe in Sept.



Ya Rope,let me know when you hit that break....I'll be there with bells on.

Just went through the busiest two weeks of my life but we managed to close on our new house and move so that's a relief.Just hooked a great whopper of a cabinet job and so it starts again LOL 

Just finished this thing,white oak w/ english chestnut stain......it pays the bills


----------



## TRI955

Freehand, that is a beautiful cabinet!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:agree2:


TRI955 said:


> Freehand, that is a beautiful cabinet!!!!


----------



## barneyrb

tri955 said:


> freehand, that is a beautiful cabinet!!!!



x2


----------



## stihl sawing

tri955 said:


> freehand, that is a beautiful cabinet!!!!


x3


----------



## stihl sawing

super3 said:


> Hey.....are us yankees welcome at this gtg?


You bet, Everyone is welcome. The more the merrier.


----------



## little possum

Darn, Ill be out in Arkansas right before christmas. But wont have time to make a appearance. Already have that hole week planned out. For my other favorite hobby(duck huntin) Make sure to get lots of pictures.

Nice cabinet Freehandslabber


----------



## MO-Iron

*ne346xp*

It may be a little afternoon before I can arrive(hopping to finish the job on Friday), but I will bring my 346xp for the group to play with. The little cutie is only 9 months old and I will throw in both the cat and non-cat mufflers.


----------



## ropensaddle

MO-Iron said:


> It may be a little afternoon before I can arrive(hopping to finish the job on Friday), but I will bring my 346xp for the group to play with. The little cutie is only 9 months old and I will throw in both the cat and non-cat mufflers.



Cool I so want to try one of those!


----------



## TRI955

MO-Iron said:


> It may be a little afternoon before I can arrive(hopping to finish the job on Friday), but I will bring my 346xp for the group to play with. The little cutie is only 9 months old and I will throw in both the cat and non-cat mufflers.



Hey MO, wanna ride???


Mike


----------



## grandpatractor

I'll be down in this area this next weekend. Just north of jasper at The HUB.
The wife and I are riding cycle down. Any body nearby.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Well, I'm really late in finding this thread, but I'd love to attend too. Got a 50cc 346 I'll bring, along with a 385 and a 570. Hopefully I'll have the 570 muffler modded by then. 346 and 385 will be stock. 

Is anybody bringing a chainsaw mill? I'll probably throw my little smoker in the back of the truck too. Don't know exactly what Id smoke on it yet, but it'd be some combo of wild turkey, deer, pork loin, brisket, or maybe a farm fresh chicken. 

Last time I winter camped in Arkansas, I sweated Jose Cuervo for about 3 days...almost seems wrong to break that potential tradition. 

I'm not exactly sure on the distance, but I'm guessin its about 1.5 to 2 hours away. I'd be happy to bring gear to the early gtg to help get things lined up and clear any hazards around the site. It'd be sweet to monkey around in the trees with you Rope.


----------



## ropensaddle

ddhlakebound said:


> It'd be sweet to monkey around in the trees with you Rope.



Lol come on down I do hope you mean climb my wife might not like the monkey business :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ddhlakebound said:


> Well, I'm really late in finding this thread, but I'd love to attend too. Got a 50cc 346 I'll bring, along with a 385 and a 570. Hopefully I'll have the 570 muffler modded by then. 346 and 385 will be stock.
> 
> Is anybody bringing a chainsaw mill? I'll probably throw my little smoker in the back of the truck too. Don't know exactly what Id smoke on it yet, but it'd be some combo of wild turkey, deer, pork loin, brisket, or maybe a farm fresh chicken.
> 
> Last time I winter camped in Arkansas, I sweated Jose Cuervo for about 3 days...almost seems wrong to break that potential tradition.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure on the distance, but I'm guessin its about 1.5 to 2 hours away. I'd be happy to bring gear to the early gtg to help get things lined up and clear any hazards around the site. It'd be sweet to monkey around in the trees with you Rope.



Just PM me your info and thanks.


----------



## RVALUE

Am I to understand the location is near Nail, Arkansas on December 5?

What is important not to forget?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Am I to understand the location is near Nail, Arkansas on December 5?
> 
> What is important not to forget?



Check out post # 444 on p.30 for map and info,and PM Supercabs to get on the list.Welcome aboard


----------



## MO-Iron

TRI955, Too early for me to make solid plans. I will PM you closer to December when I Know more about my schedule. The idea of company on the way south sounds like a winner. I may need to to drive one of the big rigs because I keep adding to the list of things I want to take LOL!:greenchainsaw:

Hey Rope, Whats the chance of you showing a willing victim a little about climbing? I bet I'm not the only one that would like a chance to learn.

MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What is important not to forget?



A fast saw and toilet paper.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> A fast saw and toilet paper.



In hope they both wipe!!


----------



## ddhlakebound

ropensaddle said:


> Lol come on down I do hope you mean climb my wife might not like the monkey business :hmm3grin2orange:



umm....ur kinda scarin me Rope.....

but yeah, I mean climbing. 

Rope, or freehandslabber, how long do you think the site prep will take, and is there a date set yet for it?


----------



## ropensaddle

ddhlakebound said:


> umm....ur kinda scarin me Rope.....
> 
> but yeah, I mean climbing.
> 
> Rope, or freehandslabber, how long do you think the site prep will take, and is there a date set yet for it?



Lol just messing around been busy but looking sometime near end of sept last week of or something. I have had bills killing me but hope to get where I can cut loose then. It looks like I can the last weekend! We are trying to get our timing togeteher


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There has been a few GTG threads last couple weeks. I am excited about this one. I'll see if I can compile the list and send it to the host this evening.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Location*

This is from our Host Freehand.

Link to full size to see it better
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg

Little






You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> This is from our Host Freehand.
> 
> Link to full size to see it better
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg
> 
> Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.



Awesome you got that posted....used Flickr,eh?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Awesome you got that posted....used Flickr,eh?



I use flicker all the time, love it for pictures.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the 064 running today took it up in the woods and cut a cookie or 3 just trying it out, I love it. It was my first time running a saw that big. I ran it with 8 pin rim and 25" bar in 28" wood a little overbucking. I had cut the tree with my 038 super weeks ago, the 064 was flying. 

Its a rough looking old work saw but I'm bringing it to the GTG.


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> I got the 064 running today took it up in the woods and cut a cookie or 3 just trying it out, I love it. It was my first time running a saw that big. I ran it with 8 pin rim and 25" bar in 28" wood a little overbucking. I had cut the tree with my 038 super weeks ago, the 064 was flying.
> 
> Its a rough looking old work saw but I'm bringing it to the GTG.



It can't look any worse than my junk 064.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a picture of it on my golf cart I run around on the farm with.






The air filter cover is busted on the other side and shroud is rough I hunting new plastic now.


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> Here is a picture of it on my golf cart I run around on the farm with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The air filter cover is busted on the other side and shroud is rough I hunting new plastic now.



Yep, I was right....


----------



## stihl sawing

Just remember ALWAYS take you're saw with you when retreating from a falling tree.lol


----------



## barneyrb

stihl sawing said:


> Just remember ALWAYS take you're saw with you when retreating from a falling tree.lol



I do run faster without it :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

It was like that when I got it...


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> I do run faster without it :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It was like that when I got it...


I remember years ago squashing my gas can. I was in the middle of nowhere and the only can of gas i had. Had drivin a long way too. Had to load up and go find a can.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> I remember years ago squashing my gas can. I was in the middle of nowhere and the only can of gas i had. Had drivin a long way too. Had to load up and go find a can.



thought you was goin to bed....


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> thought you was goin to bed....


LMAO, OK,OK I'm going.


----------



## TRI955

The guy that bought my Sling'r'ized 757 Shindaiwa has been checking out AS and said that he lives close to the GTG. I say the more the better, what do you guys think???


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Back to the top, so we don't forget. Is everyone working alot Freehand and Rope?


----------



## john taliaferro

*cans*

i got 6 new 2.5 gas cans and a station at 65 and suneshine in springfield, that has 94,


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Back to the top, so we don't forget. Is everyone working alot Freehand and Rope?



Yea,I got myself into a whole bunch of cabinet work here lately.....Stihl looking for a window to do the prelim thing....Rope's gonna be drawing down on big boy with that buck fever before long....guess we'll see.:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Yup, Rope will probably be in the woods this weekend.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Rope will probably be in the woods this weekend.



Now what would give it away my swollen neck? Anyway I am trying to keep from bankruptcy been shifting some debt and think I may sell my Dodge. I will make time soon Freehand , call maybe next week gotta see the banker Monday, anyway kind bummed out, this economy sucks. I should be able to make it but man I have been better off 30 years ago. I guess its time to door knock


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Now what would give it away my swollen neck? Anyway I am trying to keep from bankruptcy been shifting some debt and think I may sell my Dodge. I will make time soon Freehand , call maybe next week gotta see the banker Monday, anyway kind bummed out, this economy sucks. I should be able to make it but man I have been better off 30 years ago. I guess its time to door knock


hang in there rope, Hopefully things will turn around for you.I think everyone has had to cut back and scrounge more cause of the economy. I hear ya on the 30 years ago. even though we made less money the things we have to buy was a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## ddhlakebound

ropensaddle said:


> Now what would give it away my swollen neck? Anyway I am trying to keep from bankruptcy been shifting some debt and think I may sell my Dodge. I will make time soon Freehand , call maybe next week gotta see the banker Monday, anyway kind bummed out, this economy sucks. I should be able to make it but man I have been better off 30 years ago. I guess its time to door knock



I know what you mean....I actually called my business line last night to make sure it was still working......"Is this thing on?"


----------



## RVALUE

ddhlakebound said:


> I know what you mean....I actually called my business line last night to make sure it was still working......"Is this thing on?"



Know what you mean, so slow, don't know when I'm finished...


----------



## spacemule

john taliaferro said:


> i got 6 new 2.5 gas cans and a station at 65 and suneshine in springfield, that has 94,



Been a few years since I've been in that town. Is 65 and sunshine by that big Toyota dealership?


----------



## TRI955

RVALUE said:


> Know what you mean, so slow, don't know when I'm finished...



Dan, is that you??

Mike


----------



## RVALUE

Ok, this is embarassing...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Ok, this is embarassing...



We will all know each other anyway come December.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> We will all know each other anyway come December.


You guys have to promise you will still own up to knowing me after you meet me.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You guys have to promise you will still own up to knowing me after you meet me.lol



Lmao That is for everyone lol.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> We will all know each other anyway come December.



_Maybe_ we already do.....


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> _Maybe_ we already do.....


That could very well be true. May be neighbors and don't know it.


----------



## RVALUE

*OK, Lemme have it*

Finally got to run M***'s 757! Now I'm not saying you couldn't wade out of the flying chips with a little effort - but......

i.e. 










She ran........


----------



## TRI955

RVALUE said:


> Finally got to run M***'s 757! Now I'm not saying you couldn't wade out of the flying chips with a little effort - but......
> 
> i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran........



Good to hear!!!! Now get a Video......


M***


----------



## Lugnutz

did we ever pick a date? chances are good I can't make it this year, but next year with enuff advanced warning I'd be in.


----------



## stihl sawing

Lugnutz said:


> did we ever pick a date? chances are good I can't make it this year, but next year with enuff advanced warning I'd be in.


This is from supercabs sig.

Arkansas/Oklahoma GTG December 5th primary date, 12th as backup. PM me for info and to get on the list. PM With first name for name tags, and how many in tow. See this thread its long but worth reading. Our host put this saw up as door prize.
Map


----------



## 49KB-2

I haven't been around AS much lately, almost missed this. I been wanting to make it to one of these for years. I'll be there with Stihl 460, 361 and Husky 346Xp.

I got 3-4 folding tables and a screen-walled pavilion thing if needed. And I can maybe bring my uncle's big tow-behind BBQ. And, of course, a bunch of food and such. Anything needed let me know.


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand call me when you can do the preliminary


----------



## RVALUE

TRI955 said:


> Good to hear!!!! Now get a Video......
> 
> 
> M***



Put her into some better wood yesterday, _almost_ embarrased my 372. My memory card crashed in the camera, so no pics. Judging by the results of Kentucky, I will have to brush up. (About a 4 foot takedown).


----------



## ropensaddle

I hope ss brings his new saw lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I hope ss brings his new saw lol


LOL, Only if were gonna have a generator.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Only if were gonna have a generator.



I can bring the generac we can hook it 220 for mo power lol but your going to run it lmfao:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I can bring the generac we can hook it 220 for mo power lol but your going to run it lmfao:jawdrop:


It won't run long.lol


----------



## barneyrb

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Only if were gonna have a generator.



My motorhome I'm bringing has a built in unit so there are no excuses, do I need to bring 50' or 100' extension cord? If we use canola oil in that saw we can use the chips for smoking meat......I mean both chips. If you wanted a friend with that saw you better bring one with you.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It won't run long.lol



But ss it might hang with my unmodded 372 for a second before catching fire think of the video quality's lol


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> My motorhome I'm bringing has a built in unit so there are no excuses, do I need to bring 50' or 100' extension cord? If we use canola oil in that saw we can use the chips for smoking meat......I mean both chips. If you wanted a friend with that saw you better bring one with you.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





ropensaddle said:


> But ss it might hang with my unmodded 372 for a second before catching fire think of the video quality's lol


LMAO, You guys are tough.


----------



## RVALUE

barneyrb said:


> My motorhome I'm bringing has a built in unit so there are no excuses, do I need to bring 50' or 100' extension cord? If we use canola oil in that saw we can use the chips for smoking meat......I mean both chips. If you wanted a friend with that saw you better bring one with you.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Put me down for a receptacle (I have an extension cord) - please. Could be COLD then.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went to Erick's GTG Yesterday, now I can't wait for this one.


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> I went to Erick's GTG Yesterday, now I can't wait for this one.



Good to see you two made it home ok. I had a great time and met some great folks!!! I sure hope deer season works out for me and I make it down. I'm gonna have to figure out something for camping if I do come down, I don't do tents and I found out the hard way that the cab of my truck DOES NOT make a good bed.....


Mike


----------



## RVALUE

TRI955 said:


> Good to see you two made it home ok. I had a great time and met some great folks!!! I sure hope deer season works out for me and I make it down. I'm gonna have to figure out something for camping if I do come down, I don't do tents and I found out the hard way that the cab of my truck DOES NOT make a good bed.....
> 
> 
> Mike



I was gonna mod my trailer - plenty room but needs that electric (heat)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Good to see you two made it home ok. I had a great time and met some great folks!!! I sure hope deer season works out for me and I make it down. I'm gonna have to figure out something for camping if I do come down, I don't do tents and I found out the hard way that the cab of my truck DOES NOT make a good bed.....
> 
> 
> Mike


The hunting might affect a couple members.



RVALUE said:


> I was gonna mod my trailer - plenty room but needs that electric (heat)



It will be cold we are planning on taking tent sleeping bags and a tent heater if we still get cold will sleep in the truck with it running. Me, wife, and two brothers.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> The hunting might affect a couple members.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be cold we are planning on taking tent sleeping bags and a tent heater if we still get cold will sleep in the truck with it running. Me, wife, and two brothers.



You're blessed to have all 3!


----------



## oldb

*gtg*

What about guys that just want to drop in and see what these things are about? I really like saws but I know nothing....


----------



## stihl sawing

oldb said:


> What about guys that just want to drop in and see what these things are about? I really like saws but I know nothing....


We'll be lookin for ya then, Welcome to the site and please come to the gtg. The more the merrier.


----------



## oldb

Sounds like it will be alot of fun...


----------



## stihl sawing

oldb said:


> Sounds like it will be alot of fun...


It's gonna be a blast, Lot a trash talkin about who's saw is faster. Gonna have to prove to them all that the red one can't be beat.


----------



## oldb

stihl sawing said:


> It's gonna be a blast, Lot a trash talkin about who's saw is faster. Gonna have to prove to them all that the red one can't be beat.



Will there be any room for stock saws? I've read so much on modded saws but to scared to try...


----------



## stihl sawing

oldb said:


> Will there be any room for stock saws? I've read so much on modded saws but to scared to try...


All mine are stock. A lot of us just have stock saws. It's just a chance to meet everyone and run different saws. And probably learn a few things in the process too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> All mine are stock. A lot of us just have stock saws. It's just a chance to meet everyone and run different saws. And probably learn a few things in the process too.



Mine are stock also.


----------



## RVALUE

*Warming Up!*

View attachment 111516



Got the 372 running with 36 inch bar, on about a 6 foot oak log.

Hope the pic shows.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Mine are stock also.



Lol so are mine:angel:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol so are mine:angel:


Hmmmm....................:check::fart::bang:oke:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm....................:check::fart::bang:oke:



Missed an 8 point tonight, I so need a range finder lol I am stricken with the fever this year.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Missed an 8 point tonight, I so need a range finder lol I am stricken with the fever this year.


At least you're seeing a few although it sucks to miss a nice buck. You'll get one ... Or run out of arrows first.


----------



## stihl sawing

Did ya find the steiners?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Did ya find the steiners?



No I covered it well, I guess some how they disappeared. One bolt left then it is back to my bow or buy more bolts. It sure is hard to judge yardage in food plots, I usually am in oaks!


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Missed an 8 point tonight, I so need a range finder lol I am stricken with the fever this year.



Try a headlamp, frees up the other hand...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope You guys get the hunting out of your system before the December GTG, anyone done any good yet?

We have close to 30 members showing interest now, should be a good turn out. 

I went to Ericks GTG couple weeks ago, now I know I need to bring two trucks or a trailer, its hard to get all the supplies, camping stuff and saws in one truck. :jawdrop:

I'll see if I can pickup a stop watch before the GTG, in-case anyone wants to time a few saws.


----------



## little possum

Wow, sounds like yall are gonna have a heck of a turnout.


----------



## TRI955

little possum said:


> Wow, sounds like yall are gonna have a heck of a turnout.



You can come on over too, I might even have that ugly Shindaiwa runnin....


Mike


----------



## Wolfcsm

Think that I would like to attend with my wife, if it is OK for someone from Texas to come. Will bring all of my saws and various bars. If there is something to cut that is big enough, I can mount the 47 inch bar and we can cut away.

Question: Are there any motels or B and B places near?

Thanks

Hal


----------



## Freehand

Yea, check out this link for the full breadth of lodging options.

http://www.theozarkmountains.com/

The very closest to the GTG is the Lazy Apple Lodge,you can find their contact info in this link .

Check out post #444 on page 30 for all the info on the gig.

BTW,I lived in Austin for a number of years so yes,Texans are very welcome


----------



## TRI955

Yea, I know what those Texans are all about......


----------



## Freehand

Steers and queers LOL


----------



## grandpatractor

Wolfcsm said:


> Think that I would like to attend with my wife, if it is OK for someone from Texas to come. Will bring all of my saws and various bars. If there is something to cut that is big enough, I can mount the 47 inch bar and we can cut away.
> 
> Question: Are there any motels or B and B places near?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hal



I have stayed at The Hub a couple of times.

At 55 bucks for a king with a fridge and microwave its a pretty good deal. 
Not the newest place but Randal and Debbie are real nice people.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Think that I would like to attend with my wife, if it is OK for someone from Texas to come. Will bring all of my saws and various bars. If there is something to cut that is big enough, I can mount the 47 inch bar and we can cut away.
> 
> Question: Are there any motels or B and B places near?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hal



Can't wait to see you there.

I am also happy to see some activity on this thread.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Yea, check out this link for the full breadth of lodging options.
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> The very closest to the GTG is the Lazy Apple Lodge,you can find their contact info in this link .
> 
> Check out post #444 on page 30 for all the info on the gig.
> 
> BTW,I lived in Austin for a number of years so yes,Texans are very welcome


Did you and rope get the place fixed up tuesday.


----------



## ddhlakebound

supercabs78 said:


> I hope You guys get the hunting out of your system before the December GTG, anyone done any good yet?



I've got a lil doe in the freezer from the urban antlerless hunt, been hard at bow hunting most of this week. 

Got to full draw on a 130 class 8 pt wed eve, but he never offered a shot....wouldn't ya know it, he came in from behind in the thickest stuff around my stand, and never left the brush. I grunted him back in, but he still stayed in the thick stuff looking out....at one point I needed 4 more steps, but he decided he'd better not. 

I've seen some nice bucks in the last 10 days, (most of them during doe only)...hung another stand today trying to get on two nice ones I saw together last monday evening. 

I got the fever too.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Also see post 444*



supercabs78 said:


> This is from our Host Freehand.
> 
> Link to full size to see it better
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg
> 
> Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.





supercabs78 said:


>





freehandslabber said:


> Some links,fellers....
> general map:
> 
> http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm
> 
> real-time weather:
> 
> http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html
> 
> chamber of commerce/lodging options:
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> topographic map of area:
> 
> http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83





I'm just adding this thread up, also see post 444.

Our host but this saw up as the door prize.





We are also wanting to do a little swap meat, so bring any saws in a parts box or unwanted saw or unwanted cash. 



freehandslabber said:


> Yea, check out this link for the full breadth of lodging options.
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> The very closest to the GTG is the Lazy Apple Lodge,you can find their contact info in this link .
> 
> Check out post #444 on page 30 for all the info on the gig.
> :


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone going have a mill? I have always wanted to see and try one.


----------



## ddhlakebound

supercabs78 said:


> Anyone going have a mill? I have always wanted to see and try one.



I picked up a Granberg csm and mini mill off craigslist that I'm planning on bringing, but they're not exactly dialed in yet. I've got rails, but no good adjustable way to attach my scrap aluminum rails to the cross supports.

Also my old aluminum doorframe rails aren't as long as I'd like, only 8', so no overlap for starting and finishing cuts on an 8' log. 

Hopefully it'll be all set by then.


----------



## little possum

TRI955 said:


> You can come on over too, I might even have that ugly Shindaiwa runnin....
> 
> 
> Mike



LOL, Mike Id love too, but theres just no way I can afford to get out there this year. Dont get me wrong, Id love to be. Just $ is lacking. 
Glad you got that Shindaiwa running.


----------



## TRI955

little possum said:


> LOL, Mike Id love too, but theres just no way I can afford to get out there this year. Dont get me wrong, Id love to be. Just $ is lacking.
> Glad you got that Shindaiwa running.



I didn't say it was running yet, it keeps getting pushed farther back in the line!!!


Mike


----------



## stipes

ddhlakebound said:


> I picked up a Granberg csm and mini mill off craigslist that I'm planning on bringing, but they're not exactly dialed in yet. I've got rails, but no good adjustable way to attach my scrap aluminum rails to the cross supports.
> 
> Also my old aluminum doorframe rails aren't as long as I'd like, only 8', so no overlap for starting and finishing cuts on an 8' log.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be all set by then.



Trow ya on a alum ladder and some angle iron,,and and clamp on the ladder,,and pre drill your angle iron..Or second,,as i did my mini mill at the last GTG Erick had,,grab up a couple of 8 or 10 inch cants that been cut off,,drill some over sized holes tru your cant a little bigger than your drywall screws for a guide,,Place your guide board over the log,,and butt up the cants to it and raise it just off the log and scew you cants in each ends,,and then screw your guide board to the top of the cants...That worked really good..


----------



## little possum

TRI955 said:


> I didn't say it was running yet, it keeps getting pushed farther back in the line!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


LOL, I completely understand that. Every saw I have picked up lately, something breaks, so I have to find what I need, then by then I have moved onto something else. 
And so on, and so forth.


----------



## TRI955

little possum said:


> LOL, I completely understand that. Every saw I have picked up lately, something breaks, so I have to find what I need, then by then I have moved onto something else.
> And so on, and so forth.



Yes, I have quite the pile going right now. I have a free night and if I can stay off here, I want to get a 335xpt and a Shinny 488 squared away tonight....I bet it don't happen though.


----------



## RVALUE

Rainy day reminder about the GTG in Dec.


----------



## stihl sawing

Is it even still on, Haven't heard a thing about it in a while. I know rope was suppossed to help freehand with the lot a couple of weeks ago. Don't know if they got together and done it or not.Rope called me and wanted to know if was gonna be there, but it was on a workday and i couldn't get off right now. Would loved to have helped though. Yeah i know a lousy excuse but it's the best one i could come up with.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Is it even still on, Haven't heard a thing about it in a while. I know rope was suppossed to help freehand with the lot a couple of weeks ago. Don't know if they got together and done it or not.Rope called me and wanted to know if was gonna be there, but it was on a workday and i couldn't get off right now. Would loved to have helped though. Yeah i know a lousy excuse but it's the best one i could come up with.lol



Yes it's still on we have yet to do a pre GTG might be the day before the GTG to get things set up. I talked to our host on the phone few weeks ago I thank all parties are really bussy right now.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Yes it's still on we have yet to do a pre GTG might be the day before the GTG to get things set up. I talked to our host on the phone few weeks ago I thank all parties are really bussy right now.


Good deal and thank you for you're participation. I know what ropes busy doing now, he better be shooting that bow out of a boat though.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Getting closer everyday!*

I do know I am excited about it! 

I know everyone is busy these days but anyone reading this, if your within a decent driving distance of this GTG it looks to be a good one. 

I have 23 for sure names and 9 more possibles.

Freehand are you going to have that 088 found before we get there? I have been hunting but no luck yet.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> I do know I am excited about it!
> 
> I know everyone is busy these days but anyone reading this, if your within a decent driving distance of this GTG it looks to be a good one.
> 
> I have 23 for sure names and 9 more possibles.
> 
> Freehand are you going to have that 088 found before we get there? I have been hunting but no luck yet.



Been combing craigslist and the local pawn shops....no dice on an 88....be like pullin' off the moon shot finding one around here....mighty vigilant though


----------



## Wolfcsm

There will be at least one 880 there. I will bring mine and a 47 and 25 inch bar.

Hal


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya'll are gonna need all the power you can get to challenge the red saw. Better bring a big one.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Yes it's still on we have yet to do a pre GTG might be the day before the GTG to get things set up. I talked to our host on the phone few weeks ago I thank all parties are really bussy right now.



Yeah it will limit expense that way day or two before and then the skid can push it away after the event. It is economy for me but a few jobs finally I hope we have a Ice storm 3 days after the event lmao


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ya'll are gonna need all the power you can get to challenge the red saw. Better bring a big one.lol



Ehhhhhhh you may need 240 to compete pard of course that is with the 192 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhh you may need 240 to compete pard of course that is with the 192 :hmm3grin2orange:


Ohh, Did i mention it runs off three phase now.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ohh, Did i mention it runs off three phase now.



Well then maybe the 200 t then :angel:


----------



## ms290

I would gladly show up if i can find out when this gtg is. No one has said a for sure date and place. I have a few saws id like to learn some info on and a few felling techniques. I dont mind learning a little.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> There will be at least one 880 there. I will bring mine and a 47 and 25 inch bar.
> 
> Hal



Cool, and thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ms290 said:


> I would gladly show up if i can find out when this gtg is. No one has said a for sure date and place. I have a few saws id like to learn some info on and a few felling techniques. I dont mind learning a little.:greenchainsaw:



Just read my signature.


----------



## Wolfcsm

When would a call be made on the weather? Hate to drive from here and it be raining and no GTG when I get there.

Hal


----------



## stihl sawing

Wolfcsm said:


> When would a call be made on the weather? Hate to drive from here and it be raining and no GTG when I get there.
> 
> Hal


Shoot if it don't stop raining you will need a boat to get here.


----------



## stihl sawing

we won't have a need for chainsaws, Probably be lookin at the latest outboard motors.


----------



## Freehand

Hell or high water,right?

Seriously,I get pretty solid forecasts 4-5 days out,the weather outlook would have to be pretty grim to call it off.....won't be a last second thing,don't worry.opcorn:


----------



## Wolfcsm

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot if it don't stop raining you will need a boat to get here.



That is how it is here now. Have had almost 20 inches of rain in the past three weeks. Water just sits on the surface right now - can't be absorbed into the ground. 

Has brought out the snakes though. Dispatched my first Copperhead about 10 days ago.

Hal


----------



## stihl sawing

Wolfcsm said:


> That is how it is here now. Have had almost 20 inches of rain in the past three weeks. Water just sits on the surface right now - can't be absorbed into the ground.
> 
> Has brought out the snakes though. Dispatched my first Copperhead about 10 days ago.
> 
> Hal


Yeah you guys have really had the water in the last month or so.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah you guys have really had the water in the last month or so.



Tune in next year drought worst in years, same bat time same bat channel lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Tune in next year drought worst in years, same bat time same bat channel lol



​


We actually had a 12 hour drought in October 09....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*getting closer*

Now we are getting close enough to talk and be excited about this GTG. Are the Deer hunters among us committing yet? Not calling that member out you know who you are, and you can't miss this one. I'm hoping it's as nice a GTG as Erics.

I still have a few saws to get put together before the GTG but think it will happen. 

I also learned from Erics, I need to work on my chains before the GTG. last time I just put the saws in the truck and left didn't have time to work on any of them.


----------



## RVALUE

counting on and down..


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Now we are getting close enough to talk and be excited about this GTG. Are the Deer hunters among us committing yet? Not calling that member out you know who you are, and you can't miss this one. I'm hoping it's as nice a GTG as Erics.
> 
> I still have a few saws to get put together before the GTG but think it will happen.
> 
> I also learned from Erics, I need to work on my chains before the GTG. last time I just put the saws in the truck and left didn't have time to work on any of them.



Hey, guys...been awfully nice weather around here and busy with chores and honey-do lists.We should start cranking out a menu and list the saws and gear we're gonna bring.


I seen a couple nice bucks the bow hunters didn't git there Rope hehe.....opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Hey, guys...been awfully nice weather around here and busy with chores and honey-do lists.We should start cranking out a menu and list the saws and gear we're gonna bring.
> 
> 
> I seen a couple nice bucks the bow hunters didn't git there Rope hehe.....opcorn:



Lol tie them up It may take me several shots I have done nothing but wound deer this year.
I practiced half the day today so hopefully things will happen for me soon. Anyway I am bringing the modded 372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T the skid steer. I don't know about climb gear may bring some basics. I also have some extra spurs saddles n such.


----------



## J.W Younger

sure would like to make it up there, I got a week vac coming I need to take.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll bring: 
MS660
MS460
056 Mag II
048
038 Super
036
MS361X2
041
026

Some old other saws for trading material.


Post the saws you'll bring And I'll compile a list just for fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs
MS660 MS460 056 Mag II 048 038 Super 036 MS361X2 041 026

Rope
372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T

Wolfcsm
MS880


----------



## stihl sawing

Man, i'm gonna feel embarrassed to bring my measly saws compared to some of you guys.lol


----------



## RVALUE

Rope-

The guy that works for me wants some pointers on climbing, etc. I told him you're the man.

Worst case for him is his wife is due with # 2 on Dec. 5. 'course I told him (and her) that wasn't important, and he wasn't needed. (anymore)


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl sawing said:


> Man, i'm gonna feel embarrassed to bring my measly saws compared to some of you guys.lol


you're saws are fine.
any 460 stock or otherwise is a respectable saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Man, i'm gonna feel embarrassed to bring my measly saws compared to some of you guys.lol



I would like to try your 045! Are you bringing them all?


----------



## stihl sawing

J.W Younger said:


> you're saws are fine.
> any 460 stock or otherwise is a respectable saw.


That's the only one i have though.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol tie them up It may take me several shots I have done nothing but wound deer this year.
> I practiced half the day today so hopefully things will happen for me soon. Anyway I am bringing the modded 372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T the skid steer. I don't know about climb gear may bring some basics. I also have some extra spurs saddles n such.


Hang the bow up and grab the the rifle cause gun season is comin up this weekend.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> That's the only one i have though.lol



must be all you _need_, 'specially in a black-out!


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I would like to try your 045! Are you bringing them all?


 I plan on bringing Tthe 460, 036,250 045,3400 and big bad red.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> must be all you _need_, 'specially in a black-out!


LOL, Somebody better have a generator. I don't have one or it would be brought just for the red saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MS660, MS460, 056 Mag II, 048, 038 Super, 036, MS361X2, 041, 026
372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T 
MS880
460, 036,250, 045,3400 and big bad red

Host, what saws you bringing?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'd like to have a pic when we are at the GTG with 300 or better chainsaws in one large circle (gaggle for ex military).


----------



## stihl sawing

This is the saw that put fear in rope's 372.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> MS660, MS460, 056 Mag II, 048, 038 Super, 036, MS361X2, 041, 026
> 372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T
> MS880
> 460, 036,250, 045,3400 and big bad red
> 
> Host, what saws you bringing?



Everything in my sig and the raffle saw.opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

I wanna run a 660, Could possibly be my next saw.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> I wanna run a 660, Could possibly be my next saw.



I gotcha covered.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> I gotcha covered.


Thanks, Can't wait.


----------



## stihlboy

if i am able to attend ill bring em all!!! i think i have ......25 maybe more by then though


----------



## barneyrb

I should be bringing the following saws
Poulan-3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, and maybe 4000.
Husqvarna- 480CD, 55 Rancher, Maybe 350 and 41
Makita-DCS 430
Stihl- 036, 064, 045, and maybe 051
Homelite- XL12A, XL
Mac-610


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> I should be bringing the following saws
> Poulan-3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, and maybe 4000.
> Husqvarna- 480CD, 55 Rancher, Maybe 350 and 41
> Makita-DCS 430
> Stihl- 036, 064, 045, and maybe 051
> Homelite- XL12A, XL
> Mac-610


You're gonna have to rent a u-haul.


----------



## barneyrb

stihl sawing said:


> You're gonna have to rent a u-haul.



Yep, that's the plan, put an enclosed trailer behind the motorhome. It'll be a pain to install and remove bars.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> Yep, that's the plan, put an enclosed trailer behind the motorhome. It'll be a pain to install and remove bars.


LOL, That many saws may be overweight.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> This is the saw that put fear in rope's 372.



Hmmmmmmm we will see lol

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihlboy

stihl sawing said:


> You're gonna have to rent a u-haul.



thats funny! here is my list 

(1)066 Magnum (1) BB 066
064 bb 
041av (2) 041avfb
034aveq
032av
031av
029 Super Farm Boss
Ms280
028wb
023
Poulan 3300
Poulan Pro 4620
Poulan 42cc WT
Craftsman 3.7
Craftsman 2.3
(2)Homie Super2 
Sears 77cc Gear-Drive
Lombard 40 77cc Gear-Drive
John Deere 80ev
John Deere 19 
mac 150


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MS660, MS460, 056 Mag II, 048, 038 Super, 036, MS361X2, 041, 026
372's either the 2101 or 395 xp maybe the 200T 
MS880
460, 036,250, 045,3400 and big bad red
ms 660, 064, ms460, 024, husqvarna 268, husqvarna 41, 
Poulan-3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, and maybe 4000.
Husqvarna- 480CD, 55 Rancher, Maybe 350 and 41
Makita-DCS 430
Stihl- 036, 064, 045, and maybe 051
Homelite- XL12A, XL
Mac-610


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I wanna run a 660, Could possibly be my next saw.



I don't know how Freehand's is set up mine has a 36" with skip chain. But we can put any size bar you want to try.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I don't know how Freehand's is set up mine has a 36" with skip chain. But we can put any size bar you want to try.


That will be fine, If i get one it will be about that size.


----------



## Wolfcsm

I will have all five of mine:

880 with 47 and 25 inch bars
066 with 36 and 25 inch bar
310
husky 455
husky 345

Is there anyone comming that has a MAC 125? Really want to run one.

Hal


----------



## stihl sawing

Wolfcsm said:


> I will have all five of mine:
> 
> 880 with 47 and 25 inch bars
> 066 with 36 and 25 inch bar
> 310
> husky 455
> husky 345
> 
> Is there anyone comming that has a MAC 125? Really want to run one.
> 
> Hal


Hmmm, 880 That will be neat to watch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Saw update, where is the mac guys?*

Stihl 
MS880, MS660 x2, 066, 064 x2, MS460 x3, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 

Husky 
372, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41

Poulan
3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000

Homelite
XLAO, XL12A, XL

Mac 
610

big bad red

Format workes in the editor but not when I hit post?

Ok, I have to work on this today it wont let me format the way I wanted to.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Stihl Husky	Poulan	Homelite Mac
> MS880 372	3400	XLAO 610
> MS660 x2	2101	3700	XL12A
> 066 395	330	XL
> 064 x2 455	335
> MS460 x3	345	S25
> 056 Mag II	268	455
> 051 41	4000
> 045 480
> 048 55
> 038 Super	350
> 036 x3 41
> MS361 x2
> 041
> MS310
> 026
> MS250
> 024
> 200T
> 
> 
> 
> big bad red?


You're gonna want one.lol


----------



## Wolfcsm

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm, 880 That will be neat to watch.



Oh, you might want to run it.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> You're gonna want one.lol



I want just about anything with a chain on it!



Wolfcsm said:


> Oh, you might want to run it.
> 
> Hal



I know I do!


----------



## stihl sawing

Wolfcsm said:


> Oh, you might want to run it.
> 
> Hal


Yeah.. Yeah


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> I don't know how Freehand's is set up mine has a 36" with skip chain. But we can put any size bar you want to try.



I've got a full comp 32" set-up......saw looks like hell but runs like a scalded ape LOL


----------



## ropensaddle

Wolfcsm said:


> Oh, you might want to run it.
> 
> Hal



he can't lift it done got used to electric wildthingy


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> he can't lift it done got used to electric wildthingy


LOL, You mean the master saw of which all saws should be judged.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You mean the master saw of which all saws should be judged.



Lol then that would make my husky's king for sure lol


----------



## Wolfcsm

Reservations made with the Lazy Apple Lodge.

Can I get detailed directions from the lodge to where the GTG is going to be?

Any idea what the wives might be doing, while we are engrossed in the science of saws?

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Reservations made with the Lazy Apple Lodge.
> 
> Can I get detailed directions from the lodge to where the GTG is going to be?
> 
> Any idea what the wives might be doing, while we are engrossed in the science of saws?
> 
> Hal



We need some wives running stop watches, and a few taking pictures. If it cold by then keeping the fire going. The main thing they will be doing is talking about there crazy husbands and there saws, mine is good at that last part.


----------



## Freehand

This map is about the best we've got,You'll be two miles north of the junction of hwy. 7 and hwy 16....you'll be about 5 miles away altogether.From the Lazy Apple, turn right (south) on hwy.7 and right (west) onto hwy. 16 to Deer.




supercabs78 said:


> This is from our Host Freehand.
> 
> Link to full size to see it better
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg
> 
> Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> We need some wives running stop watches, and a few taking pictures. If it cold by then keeping the fire going. The main thing they will be doing is talking about there crazy husbands and there saws, mine is good at that last part.



I forgot to finish my own post. The only thing the girls need to know about timing our cuts is that Rope comes in a close second, every time.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I forgot to finish my own post. The only thing the girls need to know about timing our cuts is that Rope comes in a close second, every time.



Lol thats all good my wife will be keeping real times lol I ran over the sob the other day with the skid steer so who knows its speed now lmao They are gettin old ya'all will have all them low hour saws itchin to make ropes old junk look bad hehehehehe.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe we need an old work saw competition. You know real world stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Lol thats all good my wife will be keeping real times lol I ran over the sob the other day with the skid steer so who knows its speed now lmao They are gettin old ya'all will have all them low hour saws itchin to make ropes old junk look bad hehehehehe.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I thought my last post wold bring you around, glad your still tracking this thread. Man we are getting excited around here for the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Come on guys got to be more saws than this.*

Stihl 
MS880, MS660 x2, 066, 064 x2, MS460 x3, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 

Husky 
372, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41

Poulan
3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000

Homelite
XLAO, XL12A, XL

Mac 
610

SS's big bad red


Come on guys got to be more saws than this? Not to take anything away from this list, there are some nice saws in the list. Post um up and I'll compile the list.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Stihl
> MS880, MS660 x2, 066, 064 x2, MS460 x3, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T,
> 
> Husky
> 372, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41
> 
> Poulan
> 3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000
> 
> Homelite
> XLAO, XL12A, XL
> 
> Mac
> 610
> 
> SS's big bad red
> 
> 
> Come on guys got to be more saws than this? Not to take anything away from this list, there are some nice saws in the list. Post um up and I'll compile the list.



10 4 someone bring a 166 I would like to remember what they were like lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I would like to see some old saws that run they are fun for old time sake.


----------



## spacemule

Put in a request for that Saturday off. If I'm not bogged down with finals, I'm going to try and be there. No saws, but do have a camera.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I would like to see some old saws that run they are fun for old time sake.



I was talking about work saws, like my 20 YO 034 super. Never touched (modded) 

maybe a sparkplug


----------



## Work Saw Collector

spacemule said:


> Put in a request for that Saturday off. If I'm not bogged down with finals, I'm going to try and be there. No saws, but do have a camera.



There will be plenty of saws to run.



RVALUE said:


> I was talking about work saws, like my 20 YO 034 super. Never touched (modded)
> 
> maybe a sparkplug



That will work, I have a few that age.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> There will be plenty of saws to run.
> 
> 
> 
> That will work, I have a few that age.



Yeah my 2101 falls into it 25 years old and barely hanging in there lmao


----------



## Lurch2

supercabs78 said:


> Come on guys got to be more saws than this? Not to take anything away from this list, there are some nice saws in the list. Post um up and I'll compile the list.




I'll bring the Johny 2171, 535, Stihl 192t. Need to test fire the old Wright and see if she's up to the trip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl 
MS880, MS660 x2, 066, 064 x2, MS460 x3, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 192T

Husky 
372, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41

Johny's
2171, 535,

Poulan
3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000

Homelite
XLAO, XL12A, XL

Mac 
610

SS's big bad red





Lurch2 said:


> I'll bring the Johny 2171, 535, Stihl 192t. Need to test fire the old Wright and see if she's up to the trip.



Sounds good.


----------



## John Ellison

I'll bring a 15 y.o. 066 Stihl just rebuilt, an046, a 460, an older Dolmar 7900, a5100 and a John Deere efco 036.
What kind and size wood are we likely to run into?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl 
MS880, MS660 x2, 066 x2, 064 x2, MS460 x4, 056 Mag II, 051, 045,046, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 192T

Husky 
372, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41

Johny's
2171, 535,

Poulan
3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000

Homelite
XLAO, XL12A, XL

Mac 
610

Dolmar
7900, 5100

efco 036

SS's big bad red



I think I was told mostly oak.


----------



## Freehand

John Ellison said:


> I'll bring a 15 y.o. 066 Stihl just rebuilt, an046, a 460, an older Dolmar 7900, a5100 and a John Deere efco 036.
> What kind and size wood are we likely to run into?



Yea,mostly red and white oak with some hickory.Alot in the 12" to 14" range(firewood cutting)and some big 24" to 36" stuff for the big saws.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,mostly red and white oak with some hickory.Alot in the 12" to 14" range(firewood cutting)and some big 24" to 36" stuff for the big saws.



I am looking for some petrified bodark for ss's electric wild thingy lol


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> I am looking for some petrified bodark for ss's electric wild thingy lol



I actually have some good chunks of it ,Rope.....keep some around the shop for chisel handles and such.Although,white oak stump wood will give ANY saw a run for it's money IMO.We'll have plenty of it.


Oh yea,gonna be bringing a sleeper saw to get in on the Rope/SS competition.....pics forthcoming ..........it's beastly boys lol


----------



## Freehand

Awww yea........spoilin'fer a fight here,boys hehe

11 amp 14" Monster saw






Rescued from the trash heap-






The Gypo Logger shot 






Mighty Mac's big sister......gonna be there for back-up in case things git rough......just got her chain spiffed up





SS I'm coming after ya,gots a nice friendly dollah bet on my mac....you game?

Rope,you might as well leave that 372 at the house.....and yer foldin' money:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I might have a dollar to run my 660 with skip vs your with full comp, just to see how much if any differance.


----------



## Freehand

A dollar it is...............


----------



## barneyrb

HEY!!!! I might want to lose a dollar with my old junky 064.....


----------



## Freehand

Mine's pretty tired too....lets see a pic of yours


----------



## Freehand

I see you down there Kevin......lets see yours.


----------



## barneyrb

Like I said.....junky, but runs pretty good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a pic of my 660 a little ruff but runs good. this pic is from when I was butting it back together didn't have a handle in this shot.







Here it is back together new bar, in front of 056.







Brad said when he saw it, what happened to that saw. I said previous owner didn't take care of it.


----------



## RVALUE

LOOK! A supercabs climbing saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl 
MS880, MS660 x2, 066 x2, 064 x2, MS460 x4, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 046, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, 034S, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 192T

Husky 
372 x2, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41

Johny's
2171, 535,

Poulan
3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000, 306A

Homelite
XLAO, XL12A, XL

Mac 
610

Dolmar
112, 7900, 5100

Shindaiwa 357, 757 

efco 036

SS's big bad red

Added a few!


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> Stihl
> MS880, MS660 x2, 066 x2, 064 x2, MS460 x4, 056 Mag II, 051, 045, 046, 048, 038 Super, 036 x3, MS361 x2, 041, 034S, MS310, 026, MS250, 024, 200T, 192T
> 
> Husky
> 372 x2, 2101, 395, 455, 345, 268, 41, 480, 55, 350, 41
> 
> Johny's
> 2171, 535,
> 
> Poulan
> 3400, 3700, 330, 335, S25, 455, 4000, 306A
> 
> Homelite
> XLAO, XL12A, XL
> 
> Mac
> 610
> 
> Dolmar
> 112, 7900, 5100
> 
> Shindaiwa 357, 757
> 
> efco 036
> 
> SS's big bad red
> 
> Added a few!



I think my 455PP is going to be a scratch....got too much at the office going on right now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats cool my 048 might not make it, got the parts and no time.


----------



## KMB

freehandslabber said:


> I see you down there Kevin......lets see yours.



If you're talkin' about me...I can't compete with you guys! My biggest saws are only 71cc. I'm scheming on how to get a HD 6401 and then do the 7900 conversion. If I can make it to the GTG, I'd really like to try one of those 066/660/064's (or whatever Husky equal).

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Thats cool my 048 might not make it, got the parts and no time.



I bet the 372 is beat freehand has something up his sleeve I just know it. 
Or anyone of the rest of you<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> I bet the 372 is beat freehand has something up his sleeve I just know it.
> Or anyone of the rest of you<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO, not me......


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO, not me......



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002006E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> you need to put this at the end of your post lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

KMB said:


> If you're talkin' about me...I can't compete with you guys! My biggest saws are only 71cc. I'm scheming on how to get a HD 6401 and then do the 7900 conversion. If I can make it to the GTG, I'd really like to try one of those 066/660/064's (or whatever Husky equal).
> 
> Kevin



Yea,I was talkin' about you LOL.....I'm interested in running that olympik/solo you've got.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> I bet the 372 is beat freehand has something up his sleeve I just know it.
> Or anyone of the rest of you<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Yep.opcorn:


----------



## KMB

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,I was talkin' about you LOL.....I'm interested in running that olympik/solo you've got.



If I'm there, the 970 will be there too, and ya, you can run it. It might be a good time to get you guys to help me do some comparison cuts with the 044 vs 970. 

Kevin


----------



## KMB

freehand, how far are you from Hot Springs? I could do a mapquest, but thought I could get real-world driving time from you.

Kevin


----------



## Freehand

I've only made that trip once and I took hwy 7 the whole way(very scenic)seems like it took 3-4 hours.opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yep.opcorn:



Mac pro ehhhh naw its more than that so what did you get snellered or slingered?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope its not the 660 or I'll lose my Dollar!


----------



## RVALUE

counting down.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Mac pro ehhhh naw its more than that so what did you get snellered or slingered?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>





supercabs78 said:


> I hope its not the 660 or I'll lose my Dollar!:chainsawguy:



What say you Freehand?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



RVALUE said:


> counting down.



Thats a fact and I'm not ready yet, to many projects. I can't wait.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Yep.opcorn:


Ahhh, Nice to see another bad saw, were gonna have to show the rope who's saw is boss.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ahhh, Nice to see another bad saw, were gonna have to show the rope who's saw is boss.lol



Lmao I am almost certain it will be done, there are some heavy hitters out there itchin to say they beat ole ropes 372 lol. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
I will say I won't change my opinion on my saw though lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I am almost certain it will be done, there are some heavy hitters out there itchin to say they beat ole ropes 372 lol. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> I will say I won't change my opinion on my saw though lol



Great point! 

'Getting beat' is not the same as losing. Sticking to your convictions shows character.

A semi will haul a little more than my pick-up and trailer, but.....


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> What say you Freehand?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fact and I'm not ready yet, to many projects. I can't wait.


He-he...The quivering lip on that emoticon is hilarious


stihl sawing said:


> Ahhh, Nice to see another bad saw, were gonna have to show the rope who's saw is boss.lol



YEA......11 amps of fury:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Got a # 2 extension cord for it...it's like 1" around.......


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand:

When do we expect to see the day's event or menu or????


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Freehand:
> 
> When do we expect to see the day's event or menu or????



I need some help with that,guys.I'll be there 3rd 4th 5th +6th....I imagine most of the timed cutting and festivities will be on the 5th.Some guys are gonna show early and help with the set-up.....anyone is welcome to come do the prelim stuff and make a four day excursion of it.

I think it was Barney B said he had a smoker....we'll need to sound off on who's bringing what.I'll bring a big pot of deer chili.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I need some help with that,guys.I'll be there 3rd 4th 5th +6th....I imagine most of the timed cutting and festivities will be on the 5th.Some guys are gonna show early and help with the set-up.....anyone is welcome to come do the prelim stuff and make a four day excursion of it.
> 
> I think it was Barney B said he had a smoker....we'll need to sound off on who's bringing what.I'll bring a big pot of deer chili.



Ill should stroll up on the 3rd with my skid! Unless Ice storm then I will figure something out someway. I don't think this is gonna be my year for deer though so If a miracle don't happen don't count on me to have the meat lol


----------



## barneyrb

BlackCatBone said:


> +1000000
> 
> I could bring my smoker if'n there is another body or two to help me unload it. I don't wany anybody to starve!



Here's the post with the smoker in it...all I have is a small one but I am more than ready to bring it....


----------



## RVALUE

I probably have things we need, that others may or may not have.

I am gone for a week this week putting a roof on in Stuttgart. No computer.

I need to get prepared some beforehand,


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I probably have things we need, that others may or may not have.
> 
> I am gone for a week this week putting a roof on in Stuttgart. No computer.
> 
> I need to get prepared some beforehand,



Watch out for them duck commanders lol


----------



## RVALUE

I saw the duck commander at a show here a couple month's ago, put on a good show. They are truly a unique bunch, compared to others on tv etc.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I saw the duck commander at a show here a couple month's ago, put on a good show. They are truly a unique bunch, compared to others on tv etc.



Yeah u neek up on ducks lol


----------



## Freehand

Hey guys,checking in again.....was just at the site today and did some road clearing,taking stock.All the leaves are off the trees and I had forgotten how MUCH wood was on the ground.....100's of cords lol.

I've got a four wheeler up there with a little trailer,and a twenty ton splitter.Gonna put together some solid sawing stands and mount a big vice to a stump for saw maintenance etc.


Two weeks and counting....


----------



## RVALUE

I have a medium sized vice on a stand I can bring.

What else?


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Hey guys,checking in again.....was just at the site today and did some road clearing,taking stock.All the leaves are off the trees and I had forgotten how MUCH wood was on the ground.....100's of cords lol.
> 
> I've got a four wheeler up there with a little trailer,and a twenty ton splitter.Gonna put together some solid sawing stands and mount a big vice to a stump for saw maintenance etc.
> 
> 
> Two weeks and counting....



Hey chief were still going to need skid right? PS maybe I could get a little camp meat while clearing and setting up the logs. Anyway we will need some hardwood set up for the ones that want to show off<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Some pine if any gum will substitute for the ones that just want to do their own thing lol. Maybe some horse shoes for by-standers a dunking booth for SS<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> Wood set up all over the place if I was not already loaded heavy the tw6 would be nice lol. Really you already have whats really needed a place with lots of wood lol. This thing is on guy's time to fire everyone up.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Hey chief were still going to need skid right?


I have some skid marks.


----------



## Freehand

Yea Rope,that skid will be plenty handy.....especially if you can make it early.

Is Blackcatbone still thinking of attending?If not a real smoker would be nice.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I have a medium sized vice on a stand I can bring.
> 
> What else?



I am thinking there will be generators already on site for my sharpener? The vice may be a nice touch I think just people is the biggy lets make this thing fly everyone it is a beautiful place to visit I have been there the buffalo that is. Freehand is a great host even if I know he has something up his sleeve<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>of course I have been working with a little something,something for his mac lol


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> I have some skid marks.



TMI ss,T.M.I.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Sorry about your EPIC thread,it was a lot of fun.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yea Rope,that skid will be plenty handy.....especially if you can make it early.
> 
> Is Blackcatbone still thinking of attending?If not a real smoker would be nice.



Plan to meet you the day you get there I am sorry about the earlier deal but it will be nice to have the skid there during the event but don't laugh at the old work horse it has been around the block many times lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> I have some skid marks.



Puts a whole new meaning to:

On your mark!



Get Set!




Go!


----------



## little possum

Dang I am just gonna miss this by about a week. Ill be west bound and down on the 13th. 

Sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time.


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> I am thinking there will be generators already on site for my sharpener? The vice may be a nice touch I think just people is the biggy lets make this thing fly everyone it is a beautiful place to visit I have been there the buffalo that is. Freehand is a great host even if I know he has something up his sleeve<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>of course I have been working with a little something,something for his mac lol



Rope, I'm bringing my camper and a 5500 watt genset. I haven't had anyone say to bring my little smoker yet, if needed just let me know. I also have devised a way to make a field workbench and will be bringing that also. Is there anything else anyone can think of? This week is dedicated to tuning up the old 064 so it can at least be respectable. 
:rockn::rockn:


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> Rope, I'm bringing my camper and a 5500 watt genset. I haven't had anyone say to bring my little smoker yet, if needed just let me know. I also have devised a way to make a field workbench and will be bringing that also. Is there anything else anyone can think of? This week is dedicated to tuning up the old 064 so it can at least be respectable.
> :rockn::rockn:



Great I really did not want to bring the generac unless my old arse stays in a tent lol. I will likely stay in a motel so having a power source will be great. I have some pine knot to get the fire rollin. Smoker may be needed if Blackcat don't come supercabs should be on here soon to give us a roll call so keep checking and bumping this thread since the pic thread quit.


----------



## RVALUE

i should be able to fit picnic tables


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> i should be able to fit picnic tables



I am almost certain that would be helpful.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I am almost certain that would be helpful.



i am counting on your dialing in my chains - dont have a 24 bar tho.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> i am counting on your dialing in my chains - dont have a 24 bar tho.



What saw you run I may have a old one you could have?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> i should be able to fit picnic tables



That would be excellent.


----------



## RVALUE

372, 034 super


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> 372, 034 super



Yup gotcha cover I think I will check tomorrow to make sure it may not be a great bar but it will work for a while!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Yeeeee Ha*

I'm happy to see some traffic on this thread. So far we are at 24 members and a few saying maybe, not counting in tow people. That will make a good size GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Yea Rope,that skid will be plenty handy.....especially if you can make it early.
> 
> Is Blackcatbone still thinking of attending?If not a real smoker would be nice.


He hasn't posted in a while in this thread, but I have him down as comming.



ropensaddle said:


> Plan to meet you the day you get there I am sorry about the earlier deal but it will be nice to have the skid there during the event but don't laugh at the old work horse it has been around the block many times lol


No one laughs at a machine that gets work done.


----------



## TRI955

Still not sure if I will make it, I still have a deer tag left and that's right in the middle of second season here in Illinois.....


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I'm happy to see some traffic on this thread. So far we are at 24 members and a few saying maybe, not counting in tow people. That will make a good size GTG.





Tagalongs


----------



## John Ellison

Sure sounds like a good time. I don't know anybody on my side of the mountain that likes chainsaws. Almost time to get the mules shod and the wagon loaded.


----------



## ropensaddle

Come one come all this event is the one for you south central folks and we all gotta see the electric wild thingy vrs ported 372 don't we. Heck folks we could charge admission for this stuff but its free <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Ok everyone on the list needs to chime in and state their claim. Tri pal we want to see you friend, so get that deer and come on.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> Sure sounds like a good time. I don't know anybody on my side of the mountain that likes chainsaws. Almost time to get the mules shod and the wagon loaded.



Hmmmmmmm your prolly closer than you think if yer near the mountain lol. I always figured you fer a little rocker, my my, how I can be wrong lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Come one come all this event is the one for you south central folks and we all gotta see the electric wild thingy vrs ported 372 don't we. Heck folks we could charge admission for this stuff but its free <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> Ok everyone on the list needs to chime in and state their claim. Tri pal we want to see you friend, so get that deer and come on.


Yep, Gonna be a rare sight for sure. You get to watch the homie throw chips the size of nickels. And also see a 372 run with the chain on backwards.:monkey:


----------



## barneyrb

Is there someone coming that knows how to file square chain? I've been wanting to learn but scared to screw up $25 in chains.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, Gonna be a rare sight for sure. You get to watch the homie throw chips the size of nickels. And also see a 372 run with the chain on backwards.:monkey:



Brawhahahahah that ok folks I have a two sided chain for such things as this moment:monkey: Just gotta remember where it is and sharpen both sides lol


----------



## John Ellison

barneyrb said:


> Is there someone coming that knows how to file square chain? I've been wanting to learn but scared to screw up $25 in chains.



I can show you how I screw up mine and then you can screw up your own.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahahahah that ok folks I have a two sided chain for such things as this moment:monkey: Just gotta remember where it is and sharpen both sides lol


Now i gotta see that.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now i gotta see that.



Me too lol


----------



## ddhlakebound

*Deer Season Update...*

Our camp hung 7 opening weekend, and my lil 5pt meat buck was the biggest of them. I have yet to email the pic of the string of deer from my phone yet, but I'll try to post it later or tomorrow. 

My son scored pretty well on last Friday, on public land to boot. 

The story can be read in the outdoor forum (Arboristsite Buck Pole), but here's the pic. 







I'm still planning on attending the GTG, and bringing few husky's. 385, 570, and 346ne. Probably bringing one, maybe two or three people with me.


----------



## Freehand

ddhlakebound said:


> Our camp hung 7 opening weekend, and my lil 5pt meat buck was the biggest of them. I have yet to email the pic of the string of deer from my phone yet, but I'll try to post it later or tomorrow.
> 
> My son scored pretty well on last Friday, on public land to boot.
> 
> The story can be read in the outdoor forum (Arboristsite Buck Pole), but here's the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on attending the GTG, and bringing few husky's. 385, 570, and 346ne. Probably bringing one, maybe two or three people with me.



Very nice.....stihl lookin' fer mine.....opcorn:


----------



## TRI955

ddhlakebound said:


> Our camp hung 7 opening weekend, and my lil 5pt meat buck was the biggest of them. I have yet to email the pic of the string of deer from my phone yet, but I'll try to post it later or tomorrow.
> 
> My son scored pretty well on last Friday, on public land to boot.
> 
> The story can be read in the outdoor forum (Arboristsite Buck Pole), but here's the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on attending the GTG, and bringing few husky's. 385, 570, and 346ne. Probably bringing one, maybe two or three people with me.



That makes mine look like a dog with antlers.....

Very nice!!!


----------



## RVALUE

John Ellison said:


> Sure sounds like a good time. I don't know anybody on my side of the mountain that likes chainsaws. Almost time to get the mules shod and the wagon loaded.



Man I had some shoddy mules, wish I knew you were interested.


----------



## ropensaddle

ddhlakebound said:


> Our camp hung 7 opening weekend, and my lil 5pt meat buck was the biggest of them. I have yet to email the pic of the string of deer from my phone yet, but I'll try to post it later or tomorrow.
> 
> My son scored pretty well on last Friday, on public land to boot.
> 
> The story can be read in the outdoor forum (Arboristsite Buck Pole), but here's the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still planning on attending the GTG, and bringing few husky's. 385, 570, and 346ne. Probably bringing one, maybe two or three people with me.



Nice buck glad your coming.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Man I had some shoddy mules, wish I knew you were interested.



I can't rep you got to spread it around,(you are out running me on the rep anyway HA HAA) but that was funny.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I can't rep you got to spread it around,(you are out running me on the rep anyway HA HAA) but that was funny.



Been tryin to hit ya bud for several days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Been tryin to hit ya bud for several days.



Thanks, no big deal I havn't tried to hard on the rep thing.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll prolly lose all my points if y'all find out I've actually BOUGHT _two_ poulans. (in my life)


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> I'll prolly lose all my points if y'all find out I've actually BOUGHT _two_ poulans. (in my life)



I don't know why. I'm bringing several Poulans, even bringing a new one I bought last month.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I'll prolly lose all my points if y'all find out I've actually BOUGHT _two_ poulans. (in my life)





barneyrb said:


> I don't know why. I'm bringing several Poulans, even bringing a new one I bought last month.


I'm bringing a poulan, Bring all you want. I ran a poulan pro last week, Not a bad cuttin little saw. Of course it was no match for lipstick.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> I don't know why. I'm bringing several Poulans, even bringing a new one I bought last month.



nova 4 u


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I'm bringing a poulan, Bring all you want. I ran a poulan pro last week, Not a bad cuttin little saw. Of course it was no match for lipstick.



Ohhhhh lipstick it doomed lol can't wait someone bring an extra fire extinguisher we are gonna need it lol


----------



## RVALUE

Fire ext. are very expensive. Don't vwaste them!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll bet this is the longest GTG thread ever.


----------



## RVALUE

Super-

I have a 16 box trailer, and lots of stuff, so if you think of things we need, 

lemme know.

I guess if we brought all we need, we'd need a semi.....


----------



## ropensaddle

It is goin to be fun well worth the wait imo.


----------



## Freehand

Hey fellers,I was wondering what kind of rigs everyone's bringing....a bunch of big rigs are gonna be tricky to get in and out.There's a circle turn around at the gtg site that will accommodate nicely but if we get twenty big rigs we'll have to arrange other parking options.

So if everyone involved would sound off as to what they're rig will be,I'll be better able to find spots for everybody.


THIS IS GONNA BE GRRRRRRREAT!


----------



## stihl sawing

Dodge 2500 cummins.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*I'm bringing two trucks*

Supercab Ford 1978 and a 1976 Reg cab Ford 4x4


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Supercab Ford 1978 and a 1976 Reg cab Ford 4x4


You gonna drive both of them? If so.....lol


----------



## barneyrb

Small motor home and pulling a 8ft u-haul cargo trailer. The motor home is more like a really big dodge van, about the same length. This is very close to mine.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Dodge 2500 4X4

Hal


----------



## outdoorlivin247

I be flying this down...Is there a landing strip near by?...I will also be picking up Mike, aka Tri955...That way we can have a good old fashion HO DOWN on his butt for getting the Beg Thread deleted...

Just kidding, I don't own no stinkin plane and I have deer to be hunting...You guys have a blast, would love to have made it down...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Small motor home and pulling a 8ft u-haul cargo trailer. The motor home is more like a really big dodge van, about the same length. This is very close to mine.



Man that looks nice, A GTG Van.


----------



## barneyrb

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I be flying this down...Is there a landing strip near by?...I will also be picking up Mike, aka Tri955...That way we can have a good old fashion HO DOWN on his butt for getting the Beg Thread deleted...
> 
> Just kidding, I don't own no stinkin plane and I have deer to be hunting...You guys have a blast, would love to have made it down...



Man, I was hoping you'd bring that new Jeep and we could find a mudhole.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

barneyrb said:


> Man, I was hoping you'd bring that new Jeep and we could find a mudhole.



Not convinced that one will even go thru wet grass...But hey, the wife loves it...

But if I would have made it down I would have been in a Jeep...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Rope, I muffler modded the MS170 today. So I can keep up with SS's Big Bad Red, and Freehand's Big Bad Yellow.


----------



## RVALUE

Pee cup and trailer


----------



## ropensaddle

*well you know*

Just this little fellow lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Just this little fellow lol



Glad to see it, if mine quits, you can fetch me in!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Glad to see it, if mine quits, you can fetch me in!



Well yup but I won't have that trailer lol 53 foot trailer would pose a maneuvering problem lmao. I will have my old homemade car hauler though!


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Well yup but I won't have that trailer lol 53 foot trailer would pose a maneuvering problem lmao. I will have my old homemade car hauler though!



Have you noticed when you're shopping for groceries to take home and cook, the 'best' is gourmet or restaurant quality, while when you go to a restaurant, they tout "homemade"..????

Guess they never ate at my house....


----------



## teacherman

Will ther be a sign posted at the turnoff? If I drive, I will be in an Outback. Or I might ride with Bowtie, if I could find his number.......


----------



## ropensaddle

Guy's I am helping freehand starting the 3rd to set up we will likely ribbon the trip and maybe cones at the turn off so don't be thinking your gonna get lost. We will do something maybe freehand has some more to add on this?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Freehand You got an old busted Poulan Wildthing to hang on a tree to show where to turn.


----------



## barneyrb

GPS numbers will work too.


----------



## RVALUE

rope - where are you staying?


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Hay Freehand You got an old busted Poulan Wildthing to hang on a tree to show where to turn.



Nevermind I have a 019 we could paint purple to hang there lol Or I could climb the tallest tree and put some balloons with clowns up there<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020071.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Nevermind I have a 019 we could paint purple to hang there lol Or I could climb the tallest tree and put some balloons with clowns up there<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020071.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> rope - where are you staying?



I am not real sure just yet depends if the wife bails or not I guess. Motel if wife goes tent if just me who knows yet I guess it is time to book a room or get the tent stakes together lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



It was funny. I have to spread the rep around it telling me.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> It was funny. I have to spread the rep around it telling me.



Maybe we can find a big blow up pig now that would be funny<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020158.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Hey fellers,here's the turn off of hwy. 16 (north side of road).






You'll bear left here.





Again,bearing left.....we'll have some signs up.....if you go right here,you'll wind up at the next pic.





This is the spot for the really big rigs to turn around/camp.




View from the top:






Maybe Supercabs can re post that google earth map.....more pics to come.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Hey fellers,here's the turn off of hwy. 16 (north side of road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll bear left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again,bearing left.....we'll have some signs up.....if you go right here,you'll wind up at the next pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the spot for the really big rigs to turn around/camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Supercabs can re post that google earth map.....more pics to come.



Is that ten point there mine lol?


----------



## RVALUE

how many miles from intersection 7 & 16 - the turnoff


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Is that ten point there mine lol?


Is he right next to the pink elephant.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Is he right next to the pink elephant.



You mean you can't see him rubbing that sapling?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> You mean you can't see him rubbing that sapling?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Dang.........You made me go back and look.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Dang.........You made me go back and look.lol



well you seen him then?


----------



## outdoorlivin247

I blew the picture up and he is back in the right corner...Real hard to see...


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> how many miles from intersection 7 & 16 - the turnoff



It's roughly 5 1/2 miles from the 7/16 turnoff.

From that direction it will be on your right.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> well you seen him then?



LOL you made him look......rest assured SS if it was there I would not be aiming a damn camera at it.


----------



## RVALUE

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I blew the picture up and he is back in the right corner...Real hard to see...



that arkansas snow comes on quick


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> LOL you made him look......rest assured SS if it was there I would not be aiming a damn camera at it.



Oh he's there I see him but ya gotta look past the bush a little, so he's mine right?


----------



## Freehand

Sure Rope,..............sure:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247

RVALUE said:


> that arkansas snow comes on quick



I was waiting on that...LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Oh he's there I see him but ya gotta look past the bush a little, so he's mine right?





freehandslabber said:


> Sure Rope,..............sure:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I would say let him bring the bow, But one of us might get an arrow in the azz.Rope's havin huntin flashbacks.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I would say let him bring the bow, But one of us might get an arrow in the azz.Rope's havin huntin flashbacks.lol



Had one come in tonight first thought it was a doe, nope button. That stand has been nothing but bucks, no does this year. All I see is bucks and I am hitting now, so let a good one come out and its on lol.


----------



## Freehand

I been seein' nothing BUT does lately.....passed up some young bucks early in the season....now I'm regretting it.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Had one come in tonight first thought it was a doe, nope button. That stand has been nothing but bucks, no does this year. All I see is bucks and I am hitting now, so let a good one come out and its on lol.


That's the same as me......All i have seen is bucks. Most of them spikes and forked horns. A couple of toe heads.


----------



## Freehand

:biggrinbounce2:Bumpin' some info back up:biggrinbounce2:




supercabs78 said:


> This is from our Host Freehand.
> 
> Link to full size to see it better
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg
> 
> Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.





supercabs78 said:


>





freehandslabber said:


> Some links,fellers....
> general map:
> 
> http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm
> 
> real-time weather:
> 
> http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html
> 
> chamber of commerce/lodging options:
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> topographic map of area:
> 
> http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83





freehandslabber said:


> Back to the scenery.........





freehandslabber said:


> And here it is gentleman,for your consideration,the door prize for this gtg.
> 
> 
> Craigslist buy,high compression,not a thing missin',Va. Beach make 024.


----------



## Lurch2

*ride*

Dodge 3500 2WD


----------



## Freehand




----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


>



Can't wait to get to the hills lol


----------



## ropensaddle

*looked at weather*

looked pretty decent highs 45 now aint no skeeter gonna be ruining it. Coming fast men I have a surprise to break out tomorrow night tune in for details!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You have got my attention, that 372 didn't break down right before we get there? I won't be around the computer today but will this evening. :smoking:


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> You have got my attention, that 372 didn't break down right before we get there? I won't be around the computer today but will this evening. :smoking:



Lol nah you need not worry about things that don't happen<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


>



Ell've of a speed bump there and by the look in her eyes you are speeding...

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Weather,72628.......

Today: Mostly sunny, with a high near 66. South southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Tonight: A 30 percent chance of rain, mainly after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 49. South southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Sunday: A 50 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 55. South southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Sunday Night: Rain likely, mainly between midnight and 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 34. North wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 

Monday: A 20 percent chance of rain before 9am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 51. North northeast wind between 5 and 15 mph. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 32. North wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

Tuesday: Sunny, with a high near 52. Calm wind becoming south southeast around 5 mph. 

Tuesday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. North northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph. 

Wednesday: A 20 percent chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 46. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Wednesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 31. 

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 44. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 29. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 44.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Weather,72628.......
> 
> Today: Mostly sunny, with a high near 66. South southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Tonight: A 30 percent chance of rain, mainly after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 49. South southwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Sunday: A 50 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 55. South southwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.
> 
> Sunday Night: Rain likely, mainly between midnight and 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 34. North wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> Monday: A 20 percent chance of rain before 9am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 51. North northeast wind between 5 and 15 mph. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.
> 
> Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 32. North wind around 5 mph becoming calm.
> 
> Tuesday: Sunny, with a high near 52. Calm wind becoming south southeast around 5 mph.
> 
> Tuesday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. North northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph.
> 
> Wednesday: A 20 percent chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 46. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph.
> 
> Wednesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 31.
> 
> Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 44.
> 
> Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 29.
> 
> Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 44.



Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo dat means its on baby lol room booked 3rd 4th and 5th bro!
Come one come all this thing is starting to come together. I have not even had a chance to tune none of my saws yet lol! Call me freehand I am staying close to the gtg I think lol,about a mile from 17 near deer righto? Wanted the grand kids to come but since I am helping to set up and they have school just was not going to work, so Maggie wont be there guy's. I could make a trip back who knows but anyway ready to warm them husky's up and show everyone what they do lol


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


>



Bump
<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## John Ellison

ropensaddle said:


> Bump
> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Bump bump Quote quote,
Hey Rope, if you have room, are you going to bring any climbing gear? Its been a long, long time and I never was any good, but I would like to go a little ways up a tree.

Hey, Where's the picture?


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> Bump bump Quote quote,
> Hey Rope, if you have room, are you going to bring any climbing gear? Its been a long, long time and I never was any good, but I would like to go a little ways up a tree.
> 
> Hey, Where's the picture?



Lol it was a quote pic did not come, I may bring some basic gear if ya promise not to spur it lol


----------



## John Ellison

Sounds good. I am looking forward to this. Will be a lotta fun.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> Sounds good. I am looking forward to this. Will be a lotta fun.



Yup can't wait to see ss in the dunking booth <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Reposting some info. Some in my signature.*

Here is the weather link.



freehandslabber said:


> Hey fellers,here's the turn off of hwy. 16 (north side of road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll bear left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again,bearing left.....we'll have some signs up.....if you go right here,you'll wind up at the next pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the spot for the really big rigs to turn around/camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Supercabs can re post that google earth map.....more pics to come.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Here is the weather link.



How many earlier maybes have told ya their coming?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is from our Host Freehand.

Link to full size to see it better
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg

Little






You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guys the surprise I was going to tell you about will come in most likely Monday. I really want to make sure its there before telling you'all about it but if enough squawk, I may spilldabeans lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> How many earlier maybes have told ya their coming?



None yet! we did loose a member that was in the for sure list I sent you and freehand I'll PM it.


----------



## grandpatractor

Heavy Fuel and I were talking that it would almost be worth the trip down just to have one of those burgundy steaks at the Cliff house again.


----------



## John Ellison

Better do it. Not many GTG have a dunking booth!


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> Better do it. Not many GTG have a dunking booth!



Especially with the famous SS in the hot seat brawhahahahahah<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Especially with the famous SS in the hot seat brawhahahahahah<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Someone needs to make sure to unplug the electric wildthingy lmfao.


----------



## John Ellison

Yep, might need a GFI.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> Yep, might need a GFI.



Lol none of that stuff out there<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> He is going to get me when he sees this lol


----------



## ropensaddle

So where is that SS anyway?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200A9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

I don't recall any mentioning of a dunkin booth.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I don't recall any mentioning of a dunkin booth.



Well I mentioned it way back at the start good buddy lol. It is just a joke of couse we could do it if your game the high is 44° so you wont get hot


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Well I mentioned it way back at the start good buddy lol. It is just a joke of couse we could do it if your game the high is 44° so you wont get hot


Well just how good a throw are ya. Might be ok if no one can hit the target.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well just how good a throw are ya. Might be ok if no one can hit the target.lol


 I was thinkin race the electric against the 372 winner stays dry what ya think?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


PS; did I tell ya I was a pitcher?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I was thinkin race the electric against the 372 winner stays dry what ya think?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> PS; did I tell ya I was a pitcher?


Uhhh.....................Let me get back wit ya on that one.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Especially with the famous SS in the hot seat brawhahahahahah<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


LOL, Now what could i be famous for. Maybe the ugliest on AS.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Now what could i be famous for. Maybe the ugliest on AS.lol



one word "lipstick"<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> one word "lipstick"<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


It's waitin.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It's waitin.



Ok I will bring the canoe <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TTT


----------



## teacherman

About when will people start arriving? I could drive down Friday night, but the earliest I could arrive would be 10 PM. Shooting to arrive at 10 AM Saturday would be more realistic. About 325 miles for me.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> About when will people start arriving? I could drive down Friday night, but the earliest I could arrive would be 10 PM. Shooting to arrive at 10 AM Saturday would be more realistic. About 325 miles for me.



Teach some will be there earlier, some wont. I would say make it when you can.I figure most of the event will be starting nearer the noon hour but will let freehand elaborate on that. I know I don't feel like racing early in the Am lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> About when will people start arriving? I could drive down Friday night, but the earliest I could arrive would be 10 PM. Shooting to arrive at 10 AM Saturday would be more realistic. About 325 miles for me.



10 am sounds ok some will be there early to get things ready. So far looks like 8 or 9 am for me. I still need to look up how long to get there but will be leaving here around 6am.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> 10 am sounds ok some will be there early to get things ready. So far looks like 8 or 9 am for me. I still need to look up how long to get there but will be leaving here around 6am.



You are close to 3 maybe 4 hours I think so am I


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> You are close to 3 maybe 4 hours I think so am I



I am wanting to get out of here before 6 but will depend on not having any trouble at the chicken house that morning, they start eating at 4:45.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I am wanting to get out of here before 6 but will depend on not having any trouble at the chicken house that morning, they start eating at 4:45.



You know what ya gotta do friend the home front first, then get your azz up here lol


----------



## teacherman

See y'all Saturday morning.

Notice to beer drinkers: Newton County is a "dry" county, and the closest available beer is a ways away. Of course locals would know of any other options, but "Quicker Liquor" is about an hour or so as the car speeds......
(So, thirsty folks might wish to stock up beforehand)


----------



## barneyrb

My plans are to leave here and spend the night in Russelville and arrive to the scene of the crime no later than 0830 on Saturday Morning (if I don't get lost). What do I need to bring? It has been mentioned that we may need a smoker, I do have a small Brinkman. I will have some coon-ass sausage, boudain, genset, make-shift work bench, a few tools, and saws. If there is anything else I can bring somebody better speak up by Wednesday night. 

Has anyone made contact with Black Cat?

Again, Please is there is anything I can bring let me know, and looking forward to the shootout between "lipstick" and the 372.


----------



## RVALUE

barneyrb said:


> My plans are to leave here and spend the night in Russelville and arrive to the scene of the crime no later than 0830 on Saturday Morning (if I don't get lost). What do I need to bring? It has been mentioned that we may need a smoker, I do have a small Brinkman. I will have some coon-ass sausage, boudain, genset, make-shift work bench, a few tools, and saws. If there is anything else I can bring somebody better speak up by Wednesday night.
> 
> Has anyone made contact with Black Cat?
> 
> Again, Please is there is anything I can bring let me know, and looking forward to the shootout between "lipstick" and the 372.






Time is a good substitute for money, money is a good substitute for time, unfortunately I got short changed on both 



Therefore you have less of a propencity for evil.....


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Time is a good substitute for money, money is a good substitute for time, unfortunately I got short changed on both
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore you have less of a propencity for evil.....



Yeah but your still gonna b there<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C6.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## John Ellison

A person could get lost in that area. Here in the Ouachita's the mountains all run east and west so its hard to get lost, but up there in the Ozarks its a little different. I was thru that area years ago and it is backwoods and off the beaten track. A really neat place.

We plan to leave early Sat morn. and should get there around 9.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got back from putting on a roof cap in Stuttgart. Sorry about calling in this test rain.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from putting on a roof cap in Stuttgart. Sorry about calling in this test rain.



Still did not give me an answer <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> A person could get lost in that area. Here in the Ouachita's the mountains all run east and west so its hard to get lost, but up there in the Ozarks its a little different. I was thru that area years ago and it is backwoods and off the beaten track. A really neat place.
> 
> We plan to leave early Sat morn. and should get there around 9.



Hwy 7 to hwy 16 left then look fer the sign so easy a caveman can do it lol


----------



## John Ellison

I believe there are caves close by. Should be some cavemen out to get directions from.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> I believe there are caves close by. Should be some cavemen out to get directions from.



Lol John if ya get to Jasper your like 14 miles too far


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Still did not give me an answer <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



sorry, i missed the mark. plan to


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand last time I was up there in that neck of the woods, a high way had collapsed or half a lane of it. Do you know where I am talking about and if so did they fix it? I got to it before anyone I guess no barricades lucky it was light out and I saw it cause it was a long way down lol


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> sorry, i missed the mark. plan to



Ok that's better, did not want to send the posse after ya's


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


>



this posse?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*repost*



freehandslabber said:


> Hey fellers,here's the turn off of hwy. 16 (north side of road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll bear left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again,bearing left.....we'll have some signs up.....if you go right here,you'll wind up at the next pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the spot for the really big rigs to turn around/camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Supercabs can re post that google earth map.....more pics to come.



Repost.


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> See y'all Saturday morning.
> 
> Notice to beer drinkers: Newton County is a "dry" county, and the closest available beer is a ways away. Of course locals would know of any other options, but "Quicker Liquor" is about an hour or so as the car speeds......
> (So, thirsty folks might wish to stock up beforehand)


Very good point, John.....I was remiss not to bring that up...look forward to seeing you.


stihl sawing said:


> It's waitin.


That saw's just sexy.


John Ellison said:


> A person could get lost in that area. Here in the Ouachita's the mountains all run east and west so its hard to get lost, but up there in the Ozarks its a little different. I was thru that area years ago and it is backwoods and off the beaten track. A really neat place.
> 
> We plan to leave early Sat morn. and should get there around 9.


Glad you're making it, John....and no doubt about the backwoods thing,LOL.

You guys coming up from the south,if you hit Nail,you've gone too far:


supercabs78 said:


> This is from our Host Freehand.
> 
> Link to full size to see it better
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/3919735828_11749ae037_o.jpg
> 
> Little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use Google to show you the way to Nail thin this the rest of the way.





freehandslabber said:


> Hey fellers,here's the turn off of hwy. 16 (north side of road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll bear left here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again,bearing left.....we'll have some signs up.....if you go right here,you'll wind up at the next pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the spot for the really big rigs to turn around/camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the top:



Just keep bearing left when you turn off the highway...it's only 1/2 mile off the blacktop to the property.Look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> this posse?



No, one with guns knives and chains lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> No, one with guns knives and chains lol



Toys and excitement to boot! I'm already late...


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Freehand last time I was up there in that neck of the woods, a high way had collapsed or half a lane of it. Do you know where I am talking about and if so did they fix it? I got to it before anyone I guess no barricades lucky it was light out and I saw it cause it was a long way down lol



Yea Rope,that was hwy. 7 just north of Lurton.That was fixed last year sometime....bad spot to wanna wash out,seems like they're fooling with that stretch all the time.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yea Rope,that was hwy. 7 just north of Lurton.That was fixed last year sometime....bad spot to wanna wash out,seems like they're fooling with that stretch all the time.



Ok so that is north of 16 right? I was turkey scouting then kinda lost but really did not care lmfao


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its almost time to SSS, shine sharpin saw. Sorry I thought it was funny.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Ok so that is north of 16 right? I was turkey scouting then kinda lost but really did not care lmfao



Yes it is north of hwy. 16 EAST....hwy. 16 WEST is another 15 miles north on hwy.7.Always confusion about that.It's about 60 miles north of Russelville before you turn on 16.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Its almost time to SSS, shine sharpin saw. Sorry I thought it was funny.



I done up five chains today they are the old ones will use them for helping set up. I want to hand sharpen a few too so's the race goes nice lol. But shine c-mon that is only for stihl guys lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Lipstick has a nice glossy shine and is ready for battle. All she needs is a ported 372 to destroy.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yes it is north of hwy. 16 EAST....hwy. 16 WEST is another 15 miles north on hwy.7.Always confusion about that.It's about 60 miles north of Russelville before you turn on 16.



16 west is what we want? is the hole still north of that so 16 is a jag or jog lol. Coming from the south turn left on, or right on, 16 east or west


----------



## stihl sawing

I gotta write all these directions down so i won't get lost, When you get as old as me it's hard to find the bathroom sometimes.lol


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Yes it is north of hwy. 16 EAST....hwy. 16 WEST is another 15 miles north on hwy.7.Always confusion about that.It's about 60 miles north of Russelville before you turn on 16.



This is going to be easy, from the north, go to Russelville, turn around and go back 60 Miles.... Easy....


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I gotta write all these directions down so i won't get lost, When you get as old as me it's hard to find the bathroom sometimes.lol



I will have been through there, just look for the broken mail boxes and bent street signs, 'just kiddin'


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> 16 west is what we want? is the hole still north of that so 16 is a jag or jog lol. Coming from the south turn left on, or right on, 16 east or west



Turn left on hwy 16 west.....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> This is going to be easy, from the north, go to Russelville, turn around and go back 60 Miles.... Easy....



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020345.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020158.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=D...titude=35.8626&longitude=-93.3458&geocode=ZIP


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Turn left on hwy 16 west.....sorry for the confusion.



That is what I thought so look out for the hole leaving as I was coming south when I nearly bought the county<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Tough crowd.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Tough crowd.



Is the truck in your avatar going to be there?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Lipstick has a nice glossy shine and is ready for battle. All she needs is a ported 372 to destroy.



Ok it will have the chance lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> That is what I thought so look out for the hole leaving as I was coming south when I nearly bought the county<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I've heard of some owning the hole road, but not the hole leaving...


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok it will have the chance lol


LOL, I think half the folks are coming just to witness this race. Just hope no one video's it.  Might be embarassing for me.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I've heard of some owning the hole road, but not the hole leaving...



Ya learn to always watch for the hole lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020462.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I've heard of some owning the hole road, but not the hole leaving...



Ya learn to always watch for the hole lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202C0.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I think half the folks are coming just to witness this race. Just hope no one video's it.  Might be embarassing for me.lol



If you are real lucky my saw won't start but don't count on it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


My cam will be rollin lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> If you are real lucky my saw won't start but don't count on it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> My cam will be rollin lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Just promise you won't look at you're chain before the race.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002015E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Just promise you won't look at you're chain before the race.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002015E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Its all good cause I have two lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Its all good cause I have two lol


Now i gotta dig around in you're truck to find the other one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone, <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> only been 5 or so members last 5 pages. It's this Saturday guys.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> where is everyone, <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045a.gif" border="0" title="click to get more." ></a> only been 5 or so members last 5 pages. It's this saturday guys.



bump


----------



## Wolfcsm

Spent two hours yesterday packing up saws, bars and chains for the drive. Looking to get some advice on tuning my saws. 

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Spent two hours yesterday packing up saws, bars and chains for the drive. Looking to get some advice on tuning my saws.
> 
> Hal



I need to do the same thing.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Should have a dual port muffler cover for the 066 today or tomorrow. Really interested in seeing what difference it might make.

Hal


----------



## MO-Iron

Well folks, it looks like my fears came true. When you work a job, farm, and run a side business, work always tends to get in the way of the fun things. I have a job to do Saturday morning. It will be about 1:00 P.M. before I can roll into the GTG. 

MO-Iron


----------



## ropensaddle

Wolfcsm said:


> Spent two hours yesterday packing up saws, bars and chains for the drive. Looking to get some advice on tuning my saws.
> 
> Hal



I don't know what my advice is worth but I will be bringing my tach!


----------



## Freehand

Today: Sunny, with a high near 51. North northwest wind between 3 and 10 mph. 

Tonight: Mostly clear, with a low around 30. Calm wind becoming south southwest around 5 mph. 

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 55. South wind between 6 and 10 mph. 

Tuesday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain after midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. South southeast wind at 6 mph becoming north. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Wednesday: Rain likely before noon, then rain likely, possibly mixed with snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42. Breezy, with a north northwest wind 7 to 10 mph increasing to between 18 and 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible. 

Wednesday Night: Cloudy and blustery, with a low around 25.

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 37. 

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 38. 

Friday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. 

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 41. 

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 30. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 45.


----------



## TRI955

I'll be sitting in a tree first thing Thursday morning, my weekend hinges on a kill Thursday.....

Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> Well folks, it looks like my fears came true. When you work a job, farm, and run a side business, work always tends to get in the way of the fun things. I have a job to do Saturday morning. It will be about 1:00 P.M. before I can roll into the GTG.
> 
> MO-Iron



1 is better than not at all.


----------



## Lurch2

Sharpened & shined on Sat. Fresh can of gas mixed. All ready to go. Should roll in about 10.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Sharpened & shined on Sat. Fresh can of gas mixed. All ready to go. Should roll in about 10.



Cool


----------



## Wolfcsm

Need help on Friday? Figure we should be in the area by noon.

Hal


----------



## Freehand

Wolfcsm said:


> Need help on Friday? Figure we should be in the area by noon.
> 
> Hal



You bet! The more the merrier ......gonna be chilly and DRY...just about perfect


----------



## Freehand

Hey Supercabs,do you have a head count?Wondering how much chili to make among other things.Gonna run into town to get the wife's rotors turned...be back later.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> You bet! The more the merrier ......gonna be chilly and DRY...just about perfect



bump


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> You bet! The more the merrier ......gonna be chilly and DRY...just about perfect



Hell yeah I should be through skinning the ten point bout that time


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Supercabs,do you have a head count?Wondering how much chili to make among other things.Gonna run into town to get the wife's rotors turned...be back later.



Looks like 37 so far. I PM a list if you want.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Looks like 37 so far. I PM a list if you want.



37 that kicks axe pard wow <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020201.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
Man that's a lot of saws and sawyers hope the 372 don't get scolded too bad lol.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Looks like 37 so far. I PM a list if you want.



Pm me and I will make the wife print up name tags if no one else is!


----------



## ropensaddle

TRI955 said:


> I'll be sitting in a tree first thing Thursday morning, my weekend hinges on a kill Thursday.....
> 
> Mike


Just a kill Doe or buck ? Anyway I am going to kill one while there lmfao


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> 37 that kicks axe pard wow <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020201.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> Man that's a lot of saws and sawyers hope the 372 don't get scolded too bad lol.



Not all those are members, but it looks to be a nice size GTG:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Pm me and I will make the wife print up name tags if no one else is!



I think I have enough of them to do it, thought I would also bring some blank.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I think I have enough of them to do it, thought I would also bring some blank.



Great sound good can't wait to meet ya what saws you bringin?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Great sound good can't wait to meet ya what saws you bringin?



Everything in my signature that runs, and a few nonrunners.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Great sound good can't wait to meet ya what saws you bringin?



In a sense, you already _know_ these people. So what is it called when you meet them face to face?


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> In a sense, you already _know_ these people. So what is it called when you meet them face to face?



Lol yup don't know a gtg right? gonna be a good chill in the air fo sho aught to be a fun time.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Hell yeah I should be through skinning the ten point bout that time


There ain't no porcupines up there.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> There ain't no porcupines up there.



I will take ya word fer it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I will take ya word fer it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector

On the food, I'm thinking I'll stop on the way and get a few side dishes for saturday night. Sunday morning I thinking going all out I'll bring eggs (ha ha) and I have a few FFA sausage packages dutch oven a cornbread. How many staying for sunday morning?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> On the food, I'm thinking I'll stop on the way and get a few side dishes for saturday night. Sunday morning I thinking going all out I'll bring eggs (ha ha) and I have a few FFA sausage packages dutch oven a cornbread. How many staying for sunday morning?



Rope,freehand and Sargent Major, you will have to get out of your warm hotel bed and come back to the GTG site early for the breakfast.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Rope,freehand and Sargent Major, you will have to get out of your warm hotel bed and come back to the GTG site early for the breakfast.



Lol ok hows 5:00 am sound I will still have enough time to climb up on a stand then lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle

Wife asked how many are bringing their significant other?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Wife asked how many are bringing their significant other?


Mines about 50/50 right now.


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> wife asked how many are bringing their significant other?



hell no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfcsm

supercabs78 said:


> Rope,freehand and Sargent Major, you will have to get out of your warm hotel bed and come back to the GTG site early for the breakfast.



Sure.

Wife also comming. Making a mini vacation out of the weekend.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Wife asked how many are bringing their significant other?



I am. 

I am making name tags right now.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wolfcsm said:


> Sure.
> 
> Wife also comming. Making a mini vacation out of the weekend.
> 
> Hal



Good mine will talk my head off with out a victim to sick her on<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guy's in another thread it seems there was a scam to a host. Please if your thinking of doing something that stupid remember this<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>is what will happen.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guy's in another thread it seems there was a scam to a host. Please if your thinking of doing something that stupid remember this<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>is what will happen.


Did we miss something?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more time I forgot, how far is a store just in case we run out of food or smokes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> One more time I forgot, how far is a store just in case we run out of food or smokes.



Rope, Freehand anyone taking a laptop to post updates Friday night?


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Rope, Freehand anyone taking a laptop to post updates Friday night?



Mine bit the dust downloading a y tube vid.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Mine bit the dust downloading a y tube vid.


I can bring the commodore 64.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I am going to load up my skid,my air compressor my 2 372's my saw sharpening machine 395,2101,200T some chains my saw tool box with tach and compression gauge. some basic climb gear maybe a silky I think I will leave the combo tool hmmmmmm am I missing somepthin?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I can bring the commodore 64.



I can bring my wi fi wireless connection?


----------



## joatmon

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I am going to load up my skid,my air compressor my 2 372's my saw sharpening machine 395,2101,200T some chains my saw tool box with tach and compression gauge. some basic climb gear maybe a silky I think I will leave the combo tool hmmmmmm am I missing somepthin?



ole Rope,

I'd say by lookin' at your post, you're missin' a *NE346XP*.

Have fun at the GTG,

ole joat


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Did we miss something?



Some punk is suing a host lets all help freehand police this event #### I can't dream of anyone doing something like that. I hope no one gets hurt but hey it is not the hosts fault if you do is it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We bought one of those home made icecream makers last week. We had fun making icecream with 25 people over for Thanksgiving. The only thing is they need electric. Now I'm thinking 2 stroke Maker, but no time for it this GTG maybe the next one.


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> ole Rope,
> 
> I'd say by lookin' at your post, you're missin' a *NE346XP*.
> 
> Have fun at the GTG,
> 
> ole joat


Well then help a friend out and overnight your spare joat, it is the right thing to do and you know it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Some punk is suing a host lets all help freehand police this event #### I can't dream of anyone doing something like that. I hope no one gets hurt but hey it is not the hosts fault if you do is it?


What the heck is he sueing him for, Not the host fault on any of it. Some idiots are just sue happy, always tryin to get money the crooked way.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> We bought one of those home made icecream makers last week. We had fun making icecream with 25 people over for Thanksgiving. The only thing is they need electric. Now I'm thinking 2 stroke Maker, but no time for it this GTG maybe the next one.



There is going to be power barney has a gen I was going to bring mine but since he has one no need. For that matter I will have my inverter too! Did I say I like ice creme lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> What the heck is he sueing him for, Not the host fault on any of it. Some idiots are just sue happy, always tryin to get money the crooked way.



We can thank our lawyers for that is space still coming maybe he can help waive freehand now that would be proper.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> There is going to be power barney has a gen I was going to bring mine but since he has one no need. For that matter I will have my inverter too! Did I say I like ice creme lol



Ok I'll bring it, if we run out of wood to cut we'll make ice cream.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Ok I'll bring it, if we run out of wood to cut we'll make ice cream.



May do it I mean hell ss is bringing lipstick ya know<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020477.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> May do it I mean hell ss is bringing lipstick ya know<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020477.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



You should see his name tag his username then below it "owner of big bad red" but I seen he took that out of his signature.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> You should see his name tag his username then below it "owner of big bad red" but I seen he took that out of his signature.


SS is game though it is fun when you know people can laugh about #### lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am bringing some trash bags lets leave the GTG site as nice or better than it is now.


----------



## Wolfcsm

supercabs78 said:


> Rope, Freehand anyone taking a laptop to post updates Friday night?



I will have mine.

Hal


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guy's surprise just in time to tell ya all about it. First I wish to take the time to thank Greg at Bailey's:yourock: for being a great sponsor and also helping with our Gtg. Guy's please thank him with orders if you need something or on this thread. I am pleased to announce no one will leave our Gtg without some type of door prize. He out did himself guy's, I will talk with freehand on how he wants to proceed with awards, be it name in the hat or however. Some lucky fellow is taking home a mini grinder sharpener, there will be four 372 mufflers look modded too! and a host or other stuff. Also; there is a bunch of catalogs please take one and next time you need something, well you know lol! This is going to be our first guy's and no one goes home without something, so lets all have a great,safe wonderful weekend


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guy's surprise just in time to tell ya all about it. First I wish to take the time to thank Greg at Bailey's:yourock: for being a great sponsor and also helping with our Gtg. Guy's please thank him with orders if you need something or on this thread. I am pleased to announce no one will leave our Gtg without some type of door prize. He out did himself guy's, I will talk with freehand on how he wants to proceed with awards, be it name in the hat or however. Some lucky fellow is taking home a mini grinder sharpener, there will be four 372 mufflers look modded too! and a host or other stuff. Also; there is a bunch of catalogs please take one and next time you need something, well you know lol! This is going to be our first guy's and no one goes home without something, so lets all have a great,safe wonderful weekend



Cool, Greg takes care of the GTG care packages (if I can call it that) I have ordered from them and would again.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Cool, Greg takes care of the GTG care packages (if I can call it that) I have ordered from them and would again.



They're a rose among thorns imo great customer service,prompt shipping and now this. I hope he don't get offended for thanking him not sure how the rules are, maybe I should have privately done so. I was just so pumped that he would help our Ar gtg, I had to spilldabeans lol


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


>



bump


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guy's here is some not all of the door prizes for this event. There are four of the mufflers too hope the picture is ok. I think in all there is 26 door prizes and then there is 4 dozen other prizes that will be handed out, so cool eh?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guy's here is some not all of the door prizes for this event. There are four of the mufflers too hope the picture is ok.








Looks good to me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got off the phone with our host man this is going to be a blast.

We are doing this pot luck saturday night you guys all bring something.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Rope I'm having some of the homemade ice cream right now.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Hay Rope I'm having some of the homemade ice cream right now.



Bring that machine we won't have to worry about it melting lmfaoI think in all there is 26 door prizes and then there is 4 dozen other prizes that will be handed out, so cool eh?


----------



## ropensaddle

Anyone fix lap tops ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I think in all there is 26 door prizes and then there is 4 dozen other prizes that will be handed out, so cool eh?



Yes its cool can't wait. I need to start packing.


----------



## Freehand

Depend what's wrong......if you left it in a hot car or something err.....no.Sometimes with laptops you can clean them out and get em' running again.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Depend what's wrong......if you left it in a hot car or something err.....no.Sometimes with laptops you can clean them out and get em' running again.


I clicked on a u tube video of that black man the guy that talks about Obama lol. I was waiting for it to load and poof nothing but a blank screen


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Rope, Freehand anyone taking a laptop to post updates Friday night?



In my 'condition' a laptop is fairly useless. Can't see over the 'obstacle'.


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like some really nice prizes. Thanks Baileys for the contributions. You guys better bring some warm clothes too. The low is 28 and high is 49, that's for little rock too ..so it will probably be colder up north. Also the nametag with owner of the big bad red saw will be fine.lol


----------



## RVALUE

I too have some crappy, lame door prizes to donate


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like some really nice prizes. Thanks Baileys for the contributions. You guys better bring some warm clothes too. The low is 28 and high is 49, that's for little rock too ..so it will probably be colder up north. Also the nametag with owner of the big bad red saw will be fine.lol



Yeah ya might wanna pack the wet suit bro<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I too have some crappy, lame door prizes to donate



There are no lame door prizes friend lol


----------



## RVALUE

wait, whos bringing a door?


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm going to try and leave about 5:30, I will probably get lost several times.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

This is gonna be my route. I guess.

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## stihl sawing

Now what do i look for after i get to nail?


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> This is gonna be my route. I guess.
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>




doesn't look like you'll make it..


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> This is gonna be my route. I guess.
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=cabot&amp;daddr=nail+arkansas&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FUSrFQIdavCD-ilrF8DkDOfShzE2bKv2U6r5fw%3BFYyjIgIdZHZw-inlu988UybMhzFKhOacqGtoyA&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=35.298875,-93.03566&amp;sspn=0.211272,0.368729&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;t=h&amp;ll=35.314385,-92.74213&amp;spn=0.784406,1.167297&amp;z=9" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>



Well don't forget to go north on 7 then left west hwy 16 then we will have some redneck sign at the turn off. I would love to find a blow up pig that would be freekin funny ####. B there or be square folks you don,t want to miss this.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> doesn't look like you'll make it..


You got to move you're cursor on the map and click and drag it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You got to move you're cursor on the map and click and drag it.



SS I did bro but your going to far west turn at 7 of course I suppose it was a joke.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> SS I did bro but your going to far west turn at 7 of course I suppose it was a joke.


Ok Will do, That's the course google plotted to go to nail.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ok Will do, That's the course google plotted to go to nail.



I may be wrong but hwy 7 should be faster than through the national forest lol


----------



## stihl sawing

highway 7 it is then.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Help*

A member had to cancel coming, so we need couple of the guys that have room in the truck to bring grill/BBQ gas or briquettes we don't care. I'll bring one gas.


----------



## RVALUE

this wasn't the generator guy was it?


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> this wasn't the generator guy was it?



Nope, I'm all in.....my genset is only 5500 watts so if anyone wants to use some of it they better bring their own extension cords.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Nope, I'm all in.....my genset is only 5500 watts so if anyone wants to use some of it they better bring their own extension cords.



I'll bring a cord, need to run the ice cream maker.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'll bring a cord to run Lipstick. My bbq grill is broke or it would come too.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'll bring a cord, need to run the ice cream maker.



My inverter will run that pretty sure I will bring a cord for my compressor!


----------



## ropensaddle

I think Barney was going to bring a grill hell for that matter an hour we could make a pit. Need a good grate though.


----------



## Freehand

I've got a grate and a small smoker.opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

Few last preps and loading gonna be heading out in the AM and unless I can slap my lap top back into shape won't be connected until sunday For KMB and Black cat and some of the others that could not make it, I will be posting picks post gtg but sure wished you could have came To KMB I am going to abduct you next deer season friend, so tell your wife that a crazy red neck is going to abduct you a couple days and bring you home with venison


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Few last preps and loading gonna be heading out in the AM and unless I can slap my lap top back into shape won't be connected until sunday For KMB and Black cat and some of the others that could not make it, I will be posting picks post gtg but sure wished you could have came To KMB I am going to abduct you next deer season friend, so tell your wife that a crazy red neck is going to abduct you a couple days and bring you home with venison



Yep, wish I could be there...I have to stop looking at this thread, sounds like it's gonna be a nice, fun GTG.

Wayne, hopefully I'll have my act together next year and be ready to be 'abducted' .

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

KMB said:


> Yep, wish I could be there...I have to stop looking at this thread, sounds like it's gonna be a nice, fun GTG.
> 
> Wayne, hopefully I'll have my act together next year and be ready to be 'abducted' .
> 
> Kevin


Aww man we was hopin to meet ya. You're one of the nicest guys on here. Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> Aww man we was hopin to meet ya. You're one of the nicest guys on here. Sorry you can't make it.



Back at ya. I've enjoyed swappin' posts with you. We'll meet one day.

Kevin


----------



## John Ellison

I hope all you guys come. Its hard for me to talk on the computer. It will be great to meet some sawheads.
My wife will be cooking something good up. I seen where someone mentioned ice cream. What ingredients are you using and we can bring some extra?

Looks like the crummy weather (rain) is getting out of the way today. Should be smooth sailing for the weekend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> I hope all you guys come. Its hard for me to talk on the computer. It will be great to meet some sawheads.
> My wife will be cooking something good up. I seen where someone mentioned ice cream. What ingredients are you using and we can bring some extra?
> 
> Looks like the crummy weather (rain) is getting out of the way today. Should be smooth sailing for the weekend.



I'm bringing enough to make two batches should be enough(I think).


----------



## Freehand

Today: Rain, snow, and sleet before 2pm, then rain and snow likely. High near 41. North northwest wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. Little or no snow accumulation expected. 

Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. North northwest wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Thursday: Partly sunny, with a high near 37. North northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph. 

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. Northwest wind between 5 and 10 mph becoming calm. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 35. Calm wind becoming north northwest around 5 mph. 

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 22. West wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 40. Calm wind becoming south between 5 and 10 mph. 

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 28. South southeast wind between 5 and 10 mph. 

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 45. South southeast wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Sunday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 34. 

Monday: Partly sunny, with a high near 46. 

Monday Night: A 20 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 33. 

Tuesday: A 40 percent chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 49.


----------



## stihl sawing

man it's going to be cold. were gonna need a campfire.lol


----------



## John Ellison

I hope we can find something to burn.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> man it's going to be cold. were gonna need a campfire.lol



And a towel to dry you off lmfao<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

I really have pulled a bonehead move. Left my camera and warm clothes in the camper at deer camp. Might can find some clothes but wanted to take pics, Ya'll know how much i like pics.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I really have pulled a bonehead move. Left my camera and warm clothes in the camper at deer camp. Might can find some clothes but wanted to take pics, Ya'll know how much i like pics.



SS I will let you use mine just bring a card memory stick pro san #### magic gate is what is in it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I really have pulled a bonehead move. Left my camera and warm clothes in the camper at deer camp. Might can find some clothes but wanted to take pics, Ya'll know how much i like pics.



I am bringing 3 cameras (all cheap compared to some) there will be lots a pics.


----------



## KMB

A request on the subject of pics. Could you guys resize them down a little before posting to help us dial-up guys? Or if it would be easier, I could give my email addy to the pic takers.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

KMB said:


> A request on the subject of pics. Could you guys resize them down a little before posting to help us dial-up guys? Or if it would be easier, I could give my email addy to the pic takers.
> 
> Thanks, Kevin



Sure and sure and sure wish ya could have made it. If I was not going early I would have picked you up.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Sure and sure and sure wish ya could have made it. If I was not going early I would have picked you up.



Thanks Wayne.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> man it's going to be cold. were gonna need a campfire.lol



Practicing for the camp fire lol


----------



## RVALUE

Next to last call here boys, what items we need?

My bbq is a pos.

I too have a 1 x 2 ft camp grill. Have a propane campstove that might work.

Hey rope, my wife wanted to know the motels ph no.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lazy Apple Lodge
13 miles south of Jasper on Scenic 7
Phone: 870-428-5409

Hopefully they are not full yet they were not when I booked going to be cold ya know lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Ar first GTG is here whoooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooowy. I don't know who said they wanted a 24" husky bar and I said I thought I had a spare. I do but it needs a new tip it does have the replaceable type and it is yours if ya want it. I am bringing a compressor and air nozzle to blow off saws and air my tire that has a slow leak lol. I also go by a husky stihl dealer if anyone needs something let me know. I am going to try to get by then order from bailey's but may pick up a couple of 8 pin rings and bar oil.


----------



## joatmon

ropensaddle said:


> Practicing for the camp fire lol



:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> :jawdrop:



Yeah Joat you tell thall to come on down here to Ar lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Wolfcsm

See you all Friday around noon.

Saws, bars, chains,tools, parts packed and ready!

Getting itchy to get going.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> See you all Friday around noon.
> 
> Saws, bars, chains,tools, parts packed and ready!
> 
> Getting itchy to get going.
> 
> Hal



Cool see you Saturday Morning.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Practicing for the camp fire lol


LMAO, You're gonna scare em off.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, You're gonna scare em off.



Yeah I am rusty guess it was bad prolly couldn't tell what it was eh?


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I am rusty guess it was bad prolly couldn't tell what it was eh?


Yeah you could tell what it was.lol Gonna bring my banjo and sparkles. Now sparkles is my favorite sow. She's a good ole time.


----------



## stihl sawing

Don't none of you rascals be hittin on her either. I can tell by the squeel ifn she likes ya.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I am rusty guess it was bad prolly couldn't tell what it was eh?



don't forget that 200, I want to see a real saw reel.


----------



## Freehand

Well hell yea we could tell LOL


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Well hell yea we could tell LOL
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Here's for the tree huggers!


----------



## stihl sawing

My Sparkles and our family.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> My Sparkles and out family.



Are these the singers from deliverance?


Or from the GTG?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Are these the singers from deliverance?
> 
> 
> Or from the GTG?


Nope, at er is ma sow.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Nope, at er is ma sow.



How do you call them to feed em?


Soooooo Piggggeeees, squeeeeaaaaal like a rope?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> How do you call them to feed em?
> 
> 
> Soooooo Piggggeeees, squeeeeaaaaal like a rope?


Nah just sparkles


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> How do you call them to feed em?
> 
> 
> Soooooo Piggggeeees, squeeeeaaaaal like a rope?



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020191.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020298.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020191.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020298.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Thought you was leavin today.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Thought you was leavin today.



In the mourning bro lol I am going to see if I can find a puter I may even take this one cause your itchin for me to be offline lol. Your up to sompin I know it lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> In the mourning bro lol I am going to see if I can find a puter I may even take this one cause your itchin for me to be offline lol. Your up to sompin I know it lol


LOL, don't know what it would be. I'm too old and crippled to be up to anything.


----------



## Freehand

Trying to make out what happened on this car...........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok guys I am bringing a big orange construction fence to put up for the turn off the highway. Man I have a lot of stuff loaded lol. I will have all my saws, plastic felling wedges sharpener,inverter,compressor,deer stand lol basic tool kit a bunch of old chains,skid steer,basket case 019, basket case olympic top handle,spurs,rope,saddle,arborist block,porta wrap door prizes is that all? Freehand, I will likely unhook the trailer out at the site to make commuting easier. PS: I am leaving the guitar cause I have adopted a puppy and it has to come with us and will be in a box lol. I must say, I am bringing the climb gear but don't plan on doing much climbing as it will be cold and I am sorta lazy when it comes to that lmfao

Oh I will have chaps and hard hat too! 
Lets all have fun and be safe someone getting hurt ruins the whole GTG and we want another one next year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Oh I will have chaps and hard hat too!
> Lets all have fun and be safe someone getting hurt ruins the whole GTG and we want another one next year.



Sounds good, I bought my brother a set of chaps yesterday. Now we both have them. I will let guys use them if they want.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Sounds good, I bought my brother a set of chaps yesterday. Now we both have them. I will let guys use them if they want.



I will require them to if they are sawing with my saw lol safety first ya know<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was packing saws in the truck yesterday. I loaded the 038 said to my self will it beat Rope I thought no, but its cool saw. I loaded the 036 same thing its just cool. Then I loaded the 460 and thought maybe maybe not but it still a cool saw. So after doing that around 10 times I decided They may be slow but man they are cool. HA HA HA


----------



## stihl sawing

Rope's signature, Wonder what he's Talkin about.

"It's not the size of the dog in the fight,
it,s the size of the fight in the dog!"


HUSKY KICKS!

Husky #1 saw of the workin man!

for understanding our lingo
www.countryhumor.com/redneck/dictionary.htm

degree sign ° can be made by holding down the 'alt' key and
typing 248 or 0176 on the number pad, it should show up when the alt
key is released


372 ported big red silencer 372 bb mm work horse 2101old dawg 395 big boy
MS 192 little beiotch MS 200T best ho


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I was packing saws in the truck yesterday. I loaded the 038 said to my self will it beat Rope I thought no, but its cool saw. I loaded the 036 same thing its just cool. Then I loaded the 460 and thought maybe maybe not but it still a cool saw. So after doing that around 10 times I decided They may be slow but man they are cool. HA HA HA



My sentiments exactly, 'course mine aren't as cool as supers...


----------



## RVALUE

I can fit all my junk in my pick-up EXCEPT the picnic tables. I can bring a trailer if we really need them.

Freehand?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Rope's signature, Wonder what he's Talkin about.
> 
> "It's not the size of the dog in the fight,
> it,s the size of the fight in the dog!"
> 
> 
> HUSKY KICKS!
> 
> Husky #1 saw of the workin man!
> 
> for understanding our lingo
> www.countryhumor.com/redneck/dictionary.htm
> 
> degree sign ° can be made by holding down the 'alt' key and
> typing 248 or 0176 on the number pad, it should show up when the alt
> key is released
> 
> 
> 372 ported big red silencer 372 bb mm work horse 2101old dawg 395 big boy
> MS 192 little beiotch MS 200T best ho



I will show ya at the GTG <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>ok everyone see ya-all there I gotta run some errands then off to nail seeya<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020191.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I can fit all my junk in my pick-up EXCEPT the picnic tables. I can bring a trailer if we really need them.
> 
> Freehand?



I'm bringing a long table to set food on, we can rough it on eating around the fire without picnick tables


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I think Freehand and Rope will be out of the loop untill we are on the ground there. I will do the best on your questions that I can. I'll be here till 4am or 5am Saturday. 

One of them Might sign on every great once in a while, Hal is taking his laptop.


----------



## KMB

ropensaddle said:


> Lets all have fun and be safe someone getting hurt ruins the whole GTG and *we want another one next year.*



 I know this one hasn't started yet, but that would be good.

To all travelin' the next few days...y'all be careful out there on the roads.

Kevin


----------



## Freehand

I'm headed out fellers.....see you at the site.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Weather Link. Saturday no rain 45 high 28 Low.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This thread started 07-28-2009 we talked about it couple days before that, here we are 12-3-09. We have waited a long time for this. Two days to go and its go time.


----------



## barneyrb

supercabs78 said:


> This thread started 07-28-2009 we talked about it couple days before that, here we are 12-3-09. We have waited a long time for this. Two days to go and its go time.



Don't remind me, I still have 2 saws to put back together.


----------



## Wolfcsm

We are in Sillisaw, OK. Should be about 2 1/2 hours out. Will make the rest of the trip Friday morning - to be there around noon.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> We are in Sillisaw, OK. Should be about 2 1/2 hours out. Will make the rest of the trip Friday morning - to be there around noon.
> 
> Hal



Sounds good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> We are in Sillisaw, OK. Should be about 2 1/2 hours out. Will make the rest of the trip Friday morning - to be there around noon.
> 
> Hal



Wish I could be there Friday too, but will catch up Saturday morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

On a side note, (I know I'm asking late) anyone bringing Sassafras tea? I had some at Eric's GTG for the first time, it was a big hit there.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> On a side note, (I know I'm asking late) anyone bringing Sassafras tea? I had some at Eric's GTG for the first time, it was a big hit there.



bump


----------



## RVALUE

last call


----------



## John Ellison

It grows around here but not right in my area. It is good stuff. I could bring some next time. 
By this time tomorrow we should be somewhere around Russelville.


----------



## barneyrb

I will be leaving about 1-2pm and spending the night in Russelville. It looks like I'll be putting a saw together in the motel room tonight. At least there will be plenty on clean oil rags.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

We've left - off to our first stop - hope to see the guys early p.m.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> It grows around here but not right in my area. It is good stuff. I could bring some next time.
> By this time tomorrow we should be somewhere around Russelville.


Might hold you to that next year, or in the spring if we can talk Wayne into being a host.



barneyrb said:


> I will be leaving about 1-2pm and spending the night in Russelville. It looks like I'll be putting a saw together in the motel room tonight. At least there will be plenty on clean oil rags.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Won't it sound funny to the people in the next room tuning at WOT.




RVALUE said:


> We've left - off to our first stop - hope to see the guys early p.m.


 Sounds good see you there Saturday, finally get to see you in person.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'll be leaving in the morning, Gotta pack up all the stuff tonight. had a scare... almost wasn't going to be able to make it. Just means more work when i get back.


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> I'll be leaving in the morning, Gotta pack up all the stuff tonight. *had a scare... almost wasn't going to be able to make it.* Just means more work when i get back.



So...opcorn:...

Kevin


----------



## KMB

supercabs78 said:


> Might hold you to that next year, or *in the spring if we can talk Wayne into being a host.*



+10.

Kevin


----------



## stihl sawing

KMB said:


> So...opcorn:...
> 
> Kevin


Ehhh..................Renters, They can mess up a chrome plated cannonball. But their gonna have to wait till sunday. Not a big emergency.


----------



## TRI955

Sorry boys, back to the woods I go......


Mike


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> Ehhh..................Renters, They can mess up a *chrome plated cannonball*. But their gonna have to wait till sunday. Not a big emergency.



LOL. 

Kevin


----------



## barneyrb

FINALLY LOADED!!!!!! The trailer I mean.....not me (yet). Will be pulling out by 3:30 at the latest and pulling into Russelville a little later. Will see everyone there.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> FINALLY LOADED!!!!!! The trailer I mean.....not me (yet). Will be pulling out by 3:30 at the latest and pulling into Russelville a little later. Will see everyone there.


Be safe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man, everone is taking off looks like I'm leaving last. Be safe on the road guys.


----------



## ddhlakebound

I'm not leaving until morning, and I'm not done packing yet....so you won't be last I'm sure. 

Plus I just got a call to go pick up a boat (Can't pass it up....it's FREE. Ranger. Evinrude 115. Trailer. Titles. FREE.)

Hope it all turns out well....I'm in disbelief.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ddhlakebound said:


> I'm not leaving until morning, and I'm not done packing yet....so you won't be last I'm sure.
> 
> Plus I just got a call to go pick up a boat (Can't pass it up....it's FREE. Ranger. Evinrude 115. Trailer. Titles. FREE.)
> 
> Hope it all turns out well....I'm in disbelief.



Hope the boat is nice. I am almost done packing just need to load the ice chest in the morning.


----------



## RVALUE

We are here - set up

Wish we could post pics


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> We are here - set up
> 
> Wish we could post pics



I'm guessing the internet connection keeping you from posting pics?


----------



## barneyrb

I will be later than I thought as I'm in downtown Sheridan for the night. Be there by 11 in the morning


----------



## stihl sawing

Hope to be there by 9:30.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> We are here - set up
> 
> Wish we could post pics


Ya'll please run out of space on the memory cards and film before i get there. I hate to be the ugly one that ruins all the photos.lol


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I'm guessing the internet connection keeping you from posting pics?



No cable, ate up with the DA

Card won't work


----------



## TRI955

Dan, did the 757 make the trip??


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok folks i will see you at the gtg, goin to bed. It's gonna be about three hour drive for me.


----------



## John Ellison

Ready to roll. Leaving early in the AM


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Last Post.*

Going out to do morning checks on the farm then I'm to the GTG, this is it.

You guys don't get it all cut up this morning, I'm on the way.:greenchainsaw:

I have got to stop at walmart on the way out, ol lady wants some stuff and we need a stop watch for bragging rights.


----------



## RVALUE

Well off to the GTG, bout to climb the mountain. We were blessed to stay in a neat place, and WARM.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Well GRRRRRRR.........and BRRRRRRRRRRRRR......

I spent the last couple hrs working on my busted well house pipe. Apparently it was left open last nite. Totally screwed my plans, and I'm sorry guys. I'm not gonna make it. Not quite fixed yet, and I can't leave the kids with no water. 

Looking forward to the pics and stories, and I'm disappointed as hell to not yet get to meet all of you. Hope you all have a blast, and keep the fire roarin. 

I feel pretty crappy having to pull out at the last second.....Appologies guys.


----------



## Wolfcsm

A great day!!

Here are a few of the pictures:

These are some of the prep work


----------



## Wolfcsm

More of the prep work


----------



## Wolfcsm

Last of the prep work


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 2


----------



## matt9923

What size bar? 







and what kinda skid steer is that?


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 3


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 4


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 5


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 6


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 7


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 8


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 9


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 10


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 11


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 12 - a little climbing


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 13


----------



## RVALUE

Wolfcsm said:


> Saturday pictures 9



Nice pics, wolf


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 14


----------



## matt9923

When I saw the generator I knew the toys were coming out!


----------



## stihl sawing

Wow, Hal you are quick. If you missed it ya better make plans for the next one. We had a blast. just a bunch of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Saturday pictures 15


----------



## Wolfcsm

matt9923 said:


> What size bar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what kinda skid steer is that?



The 880 had a 47 inch bar with 404 63 chain.

Hal


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> When I saw the generator I knew the toys were coming out!


Yep and i ain't gonna tell ya who won. Ye just gonna have to wait on the video.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Wolfcsm said:


> The 880 had a 47 inch bar with 404 63 chain.
> 
> Hal


And it was one mean saw too.


----------



## TRI955

Looks like I missed out on a good one! Great pictures too!! Did anybody get suprised by an old Shindaiwa???


Mike


----------



## stihl sawing

TRI955 said:


> Looks like I missed out on a good one! Great pictures too!! Did anybody get suprised by an old Shindaiwa???
> 
> 
> Mike


Yep, 757 It was there. Nice saw and was really fast too.


----------



## stihl sawing

There will also be a lot more pics and videos when everyone gets back to their puters.


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> Wow, Hal you are quick. If you missed it ya better make plans for *the next one*. We had a blast. just a bunch of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet.



Which is when....

Kevin


----------



## KMB

Wolfcsm,

Thanks for the pics.

Kevin


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Wow, Hal you are quick. If you missed it ya better make plans for the next one. We had a blast. just a bunch of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet.






just a bunch of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet.[/QUOTE]



And then some......


----------



## RVALUE

Half fast saws.


----------



## Lurch2

Great time. Big thanks to the guys who put it together.


----------



## woodbooga

Looks like you folks had a lot of fun.

For a split second, I thought there was an ambulence in this pic - possibly after Rope had an infarction when the lipstick saw handed him his azz.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am busy today but here is a Link to 128 pictures we took. I'll post up some of the best ones on this thread tonight.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry we left out so early this morning, wanted to stay and cut some more. The wife wasn't feeling well, she is still not feeling good hope it passes.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Sorry we left out so early this morning, wanted to stay and cut some more. The wife wasn't feeling well, she is still not feeling good hope it passes.



Hope she's well soon great to meet ya'all missed breakfast lol I am finally home, thanks to all who made this a success, very fun time. Hal had to burst my ego with the 880 lol! bad ass saw. SS the lipstick was great but the 460 was very nice, if I was able to figure the flippy hippy caps out, may would get me one of those lol. Everyone was great, Lurch brought a real cool wright and had some awesome j reds. Barney tied the ms 200t with his poulan, My stock 395 got schooled by John's 066 but seemed to handle the ms 660. It seems "all class" saws were very close imho. Lipstick may need a few more coils though<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Mo Iron thanks for letting me try a 346xp it was great too 
Rvalue I may need some of the Dans miracle hand creme next year lmfao


And freehand was a wonderful host everyone he deserves a big 
I hope your compressor made it down the hill to you friend. Great spot and very hospitable gentleman thanks againNice talking with everyone hope your feeling better Teach


----------



## barneyrb

OK, you asked for it, the long awaited video Lipstick VS Rope....sorta like Ali VS Fraizer, the thrilla in Manilla.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4932kahuPA

That's the best I can do, someone else is going to have to embed this for me.


----------



## matt9923

barneyrb said:


> OK, you asked for it, the long awaited video Lipstick VS Rope....sorta like Ali VS Fraizer, the thrilla in Manilla.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4932kahuPA
> 
> That's the best I can do, someone else is going to have to embed this for me.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## barneyrb

I do want to give special thanks to Freehand for hosting everyone and to Bailey's for sending the door prizes. I had a great time, again THANKS TO EVERYONE INVOLVED!!!!!!!!! Look forward to seeing everyone again and thanks.


----------



## John Ellison

We made it home. Had a blast and will be thinking of yesterday and today for a long time. It was great to meet everyone and see all the saws. I think someone counted 57 saws and they were'nt all togeather. Thank you Freehand and thank you everyone else that had anything to do with this event. It was a fun GTG!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> We made it home. Had a blast and will be thinking of yesterday and today for a long time. It was great to meet everyone and see all the saws. I think someone counted 57 saws and they were'nt all togeather. Thank you Freehand and thank you everyone else that had anything to do with this event. It was a fun GTG!



Glad you made it home.

I want to thank Freehand, Rope, and all that attended the GTG it was a great time with a nice turn out.

Here is a pic of most of the Saws together.





Here is a pic of some of the members with there door prizes. There were more members that got door prizes we just didn't get a pic of all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think I have found the next saw I want, thanks Wolfcsm.


----------



## mdavlee

Looked like a great time. Some good pics.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I think I have found the next saw I want, thanks Wolfcsm.



Lol u gonna have to put a couple scrench heads on that one lmfao. Ok now to get a 166 or an 3120 hmmmmmmmm<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

ropes wife said she had a blast meeting the other hostages lmfao


----------



## John Ellison

HaHa, yea my wife is still on the phone talking about it. We had fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> ropes wife said she had a blast meeting the other hostages lmfao



on the 880 scrench I'll use 2 and in the shape of a V

Here is a pic wolfcsm uploaded, might come out to big for this thread but it is of the door prize winners, From Bailey's (thanks).






Has everone got over me not making breakfast? Wife is not much better maybe a night of rest (might not have had enough air in the tent with the heater.


----------



## ropensaddle

To Wolf's wife Debbie, gypsy cried for ten miles and told us she missed you. She had a great time too lol


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> on the 880 scrench I'll use 2 and in the shape of a V
> 
> Here is a pic wolfcsm uploaded, might come out to big for this thread but it is of the door prize winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has everone got over me not making breakfast? Wife is not much better maybe a night of rest (might not have had enough air in the tent with the heater.



We are more concerned with your wife than breakfast friend hope it is not carbon monoxide.
Anyway take good care of her friend.


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> HaHa, yea my wife is still on the phone talking about it. We had fun.



Sorry it was a bit too cold to climb John, maybe next time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> We are more concerned with your wife than breakfast friend hope it is not carbon monoxide.
> Anyway take good care of her friend.



I think she will be ok with some rest, she doesn't have a headace now.


----------



## John Ellison

Wellll for me it might be too hot then. Or too windy. And I do have that sore finger. Its a full moon and ......


----------



## Andyshine77

Looks like everyone had a good time, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Freehand

Hey guys,just got back home....had a great time.

BIG thanks to Gregg at Bailey's for a big box of NICE door prizes,thanks so much for sponsoring our event.

I want to give a very special thanks to Ropensaddle for bringing his equipment,couldn't have done it without you friend.Rope's 372 is nothing to sneeze at and definitely the meanest sounding saw in attendance. 

Also special thanks to Supercabs,he did immeasurable work behind the scenes PMing and compiling member lists,thank you.

Big applause to Wolfcsm for coming early and helping with the prelim and for bringing the BIG saw...such a treat to run the 880,thanks so much.Got pics of you dropping the 30" DBH white oak,I'll be posting them first.

Big thanks to Rvalue for bringing door prizes and coming early to help,your boy is a fine young man,you should be proud,and we need to get him a username ASAP LOL.

Kudos to Teacherman for sunday morning breakfast,those peppers rocked,and I hope you got home in time to get your deer.please post pics here if you did.

Lurch2 for bringing some very interesting saws,still thinking about that johnny 2171....beautiful saw.that old Wright was a treat as well.

Johnellison,really enjoyed meeting you and your wife.The lesson on square sharpening was great.

SS ,enjoyed very much meeting you,thanks for the showdown entertainment and I hope that chain grinder serves you well.

Barneyrb for binging an impressive spread of saws and tools...rolling small engine shop there LOL.

Thanks to Uriah and all the wives in attendance and I apologize in advance for anyone I've left out.All you guys be looking out for a PM in the next months,we WILL be doing this again with better infrastructure and BIGGER WOOD


----------



## stihl sawing

It was a fantastic day, Even though it was really cold. We were having so much fun, i don't think anyone noticed the cold much.

I just wanna thank freehand for letting us have it at his place, he was a great host and really nice guy. The man deserves some serious rep from us.

Want to thank Baileys for their sponsership of the prizes, They made the event a lot nicer, Next time ya need something, Keep them in mind, Really nice people.

Also barneyrb for the donation of a saw to me, He came really prepared. If ya ever need to ask about what to bring, He is the man to ask.

And to rope for not going to hard on lipstick.lol Darn thing took forever to cut through.lol

And to Wolfcsm, John Ellison, Supercabs78, Lurch2(Hope ya made it up the hill ok), RVALUE, Teacherman, Mo-Iron, for being so generous with letting everyone run their saws and they had some really nice ones. I know i'm forgetting somebody.

Also to the wives and our other guest that made lunchtime a thing of beauty. They cooked up a lunch that was better than anyplace you could go eat. And for a bunch of hairy legged men that was AWESOME.

Also just wanna say that i had a wonderful time and thanks for making an old gezzer like me feel at home. I will definitely attend the next one. Haven't got to play with my new chain grinder yet, Just got in from painting and flooring but you can bet i will tommorrow.

If i left anything or anybody out, Please speak up and say so. Everyone involved deserves a big rep hit especially freehand and rope and Supercabs. Both freehand and rope worked for several days to get the site ready. And supercab went above and beyond to get everone there. 

Once again thanks.

Rick


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Hey guys,just got back home....had a great time.
> 
> BIG thanks to Gregg at Bailey's for a big box of NICE door prizes,thanks so much for sponsoring our event.
> 
> I want to give a very special thanks to Ropensaddle for bringing his equipment,couldn't have done it without you friend.Rope's 372 is nothing to sneeze at and definitely the meanest sounding saw in attendance.
> 
> Also special thanks to Supercabs,he did immeasurable work behind the scenes PMing and compiling member lists,thank you.
> 
> Big applause to Wolfcsm for coming early and helping with the prelim and for bringing the BIG saw...such a treat to run the 880,thanks so much.Got pics of you dropping the 30" DBH white oak,I'll be posting them first.
> 
> Big thanks to Rvalue for bringing door prizes and coming early to help,your boy is a fine young man,you should be proud,and we need to get him a username ASAP LOL.
> 
> Kudos to Teacherman for sunday morning breakfast,those peppers rocked,and I hope you got home in time to get your deer.please post pics here if you did.
> 
> Lurch2 for bringing some very interesting saws,still thinking about that johnny 2171....beautiful saw.that old Wright was a treat as well.
> 
> Johnellison,really enjoyed meeting you and your wife.The lesson on square sharpening was great.
> 
> SS ,enjoyed very much meeting you,thanks for the showdown entertainment and I hope that chain grinder serves you well.
> 
> Barneyrb for binging an impressive spread of saws and tools...rolling small engine shop there LOL.
> 
> Thanks to Uriah and all the wives in attendance and I apologize in advance for anyone I've left out.All you guys be looking out for a PM in the next months,we WILL be doing this again with better infrastructure and BIGGER WOOD



Careful you don't want anyone to get to exited.


----------



## super3

Looks like you all had a great time,where's the group photo? Names?


----------



## RVALUE

Boys - we just made it in 

Thanks for the great time, good to meet you _all_. Wish I could have spent more time with Ellison, I'm sure he has alot of stories to tell of the big wood. Don't discredit his times cutting either. Rope may or may not have won, but Ellison made a Very STRONG showing. Good job!

Thanks to the above's for all the behind the scenes. Hope Mrs. Supercabs is OK. 

Great idea and follow thru Freehand. FYI Uriah has been a member since 08. Uriahpick 

Thanks again to all.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Boys - we just made it in
> 
> Thanks for the great time, good to meet you _all_. Wish I could have spent more time with Ellison, I'm sure he has alot of stories to tell of the big wood. Don't discredit his times cutting either. Rope may or may not have won, but Ellison made a Very STRONG showing. Good job!
> 
> Thanks to the above's for all the behind the scenes. Hope Mrs. Supercabs is OK.
> Great idea and follow thru Freehand. FYI Uriah has been a member since 08. Uriahpick
> Thanks again to all.


My apoligies to Uriah and what happened to Mrs Supercabs?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Boys - we just made it in
> 
> Thanks for the great time, good to meet you _all_. Wish I could have spent more time with Ellison, I'm sure he has alot of stories to tell of the big wood. Don't discredit his times cutting either. Rope may or may not have won, but Ellison made a Very STRONG showing. Good job!
> 
> Thanks to the above's for all the behind the scenes. Hope Mrs. Supercabs is OK.
> 
> Great idea and follow thru Freehand. FYI Uriah has been a member since 08. Uriahpick
> 
> Thanks again to all.



I was meaning your son! LOL


----------



## Bowtie

Real sorry I missed it. Things just didnt work out with the job and holiday season. Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## barneyrb

How many states were repd this weekend? I have La, Ar, Ks, Ok, Tx, and Mo. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Wolfcsm

We also just got in. It feels colder here at 48 than it did yesterday at 25.

Thanks to all. I had a great time meeting and talking to you all. And as always, I got to learn some new things.

Hal


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Boys - we just made it in
> 
> Thanks for the great time, good to meet you _all_. Wish I could have spent more time with Ellison, I'm sure he has alot of stories to tell of the big wood. Don't discredit his times cutting either. Rope may or may not have won, but Ellison made a Very STRONG showing. Good job!
> 
> Thanks to the above's for all the behind the scenes. Hope Mrs. Supercabs is OK.
> 
> Great idea and follow thru Freehand. FYI Uriah has been a member since 08. Uriahpick
> 
> Thanks again to all.



John's saw 066 beat my 395 by 9 seconds I am pretty sure he got 40 seconds best time on the big log and my best was 49 with the 395. Of course the 880 was not timed but then it really was alone in its class. I should of had a better chain for the ported 372 but all in all everyone's saws performed very well and everybody that made it there won


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> How many states were repd this weekend? I have La, Ar, Ks, Ok, and Mo. Did I miss anyone?



Yes Texas wolf with that huge biggest bar in Texas saw lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yes Texas wolf with that huge biggest bar in Texas saw lol


He definitely had the biggest saw and bar there. Many thanks to him for letting everyone run it.


----------



## Freehand

TRI955 said:


> Looks like I missed out on a good one! Great pictures too!! Did anybody get suprised by an old Shindaiwa???
> 
> 
> Mike



O.K.,I'll bite.....was that shinny ported and blown or something cause that thing was MOVING...I'm thinkin' sleeper saw:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

freehandslabber said:


> O.K.,I'll bite.....was that shinny ported and blown or something cause that thing was MOVING...I'm thinkin' sleeper saw:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I know nothing.....:hmm3grin2orange:

Have I mentioned that I miss that saw?


Mike


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> just a bunch of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet.







Yup, I second that thought.


----------



## TRI955

super3 said:


> Looks like you all had a great time,where's the group photo? Names?



:agree2:
I agree with my brother Darrel.....I wanna put some names with faces!!!


Mike


----------



## teacherman

I only regret I didn't put this up against Wolf's 880, it woulda been close. Actually, this 20+ year old cheap saw performed very close to Rope's MS200T.





Man, lookit them chips fly! This picture is dedicated to AOD.........

Thanks fer hosting us, Freehand. It was a great time, and and even greater group of folks!


----------



## Modifiedmark

TRI955 said:


> :agree2:
> I agree with my brother Darrel.....I wanna put some names with faces!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Me three, names with faces would be great. Looks like a great time was had. 

Oh and Rope you want to tell a little more about the 200t and the Poulan. 

You can PM me if you want so it don't hurt any feelings of the others.......


----------



## stihl sawing

Well in this pic, Going right to left is supercabs brother( i believe) Standing behind him is Lurch2, then John Ellison, With the saw in log is rope, Barneyrb and Freehand.


----------



## Freehand

As promised.....Wolfcsm,the big man with the big saw dropping our fat log....


----------



## teacherman

And, within twenty minutes of getting out of the car after a 300+ mile drive, I had a deer on the ground. (And no, I did not harvest it with my vehicle.......) No pic, cause it was a small one.


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> And, within twenty minutes of getting out of the car after a 300+ mile drive, I had a deer on the ground. (And no, I did not harvest it with my vehicle.......) No pic, cause it was a small one.



Very nice.:yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> And, within twenty minutes of getting out of the car after a 300+ mile drive, I had a deer on the ground. (And no, I did not harvest it with my vehicle.......) No pic, cause it was a small one.


 Good deal and there is no such a thing as too small. We want pics.


----------



## stihl sawing

From right to left, Mo-iron, Teacherman, Barneyrb, Wolfcsm, Lurch2, stihl sawing, John Ellison, RVALUE


----------



## stihl sawing

stihl sawing said:


> From right to left, Mo-iron, Teacherman, Barneyrb, Wolfcsm, Lurch2, stihl sawing, John Ellison, RVALUE


The third one from the left was a idiot.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal and there is no such a thing as too small. We want pics.



OK the one on the right I got today. My buddy got the other one earlier in the week, his very first deer!











Thanks for the encouragement. They will both be yummy, after they hang out a while.... We are in for some more cold, so they may be out there a few weeks, which is fine with me.


----------



## MO-Iron

*Great Time!*

Even with the late arrival, I had a great time. Sure enjoyed meeting and visiting with everyone. I will not make the mistake of leaving too many saws at home next time and will throw in a few of the old-timers for everyone to play with. Thought one of the old Mono saws might be a match for lipstick. A big thank you to Freehand for hosting the show in such an ideal location! Also a thanks to John Ellison for giving me the itch to buy some square ground chain

Thanks all,
MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> .All you guys be looking out for a PM in the next months,we WILL be doing this again with better infrastructure and BIGGER WOOD


 I'm all in, as far as infrastucture it went well. I guess we could allways use bigger wood, gives me a reason to need a bigger saw. 



RVALUE said:


> Boys - we just made it in
> 
> Thanks for the great time, good to meet you _all_. Wish I could have spent more time with Ellison, I'm sure he has alot of stories to tell of the big wood. Don't discredit his times cutting either. Rope may or may not have won, but Ellison made a Very STRONG showing. Good job!
> 
> Thanks to the above's for all the behind the scenes. Hope Mrs. Supercabs is OK.
> 
> Great idea and follow thru Freehand. FYI Uriah has been a member since 08. Uriahpick
> 
> Thanks again to all.



Glad you made it back. Me and my brother talked with John by the fire till it was late, he is the coolest, stories of cutting it was a blast. The wife seems much better this morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> How many states were repd this weekend? I have La, Ar, Ks, Ok, Tx, and Mo. Did I miss anyone?



I just wanted to say thanks for bringing the generator. Ice cream wouldn't have happened without you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> The third one from the left was a idiot.



Not from my perspective. 

I never got the chance to talk you out of that 045, there is always next time bring it in the spring.


----------



## Lurch2

TRI955 said:


> :agree2:
> I agree with my brother Darrel.....I wanna put some names with faces!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Actually we never did a group shot of the people there. Just the saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Actually we never did a group shot of the people there. Just the saws.



You just got some oldest cool saw rep.


----------



## Lurch2

Thanks, I don't think there was a bad saw there. Some were just a little more fun than others.


----------



## teacherman

*Monday Morning.......*

Well, I am back at work now.







I had a great time this weekend, despite the cold, the GI distress, and the other little unforeseen events. Y'all have a good week!


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Well, I am back at work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time this weekend, despite the cold, the GI distress, and the other little unforeseen events. Y'all have a good week!


Yup, the back to work thing ain't no fun.lol It was a pleasure meeting ya and nice deer. looks like some good eating to me.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for bringing the generator. Ice cream wouldn't have happened without you.


Yep and lipstick would not have worked either.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

woodbooga said:


> Looks like you folks had a lot of fun.
> 
> For a split second, I thought there was an ambulence in this pic - possibly after Rope had an infarction when the lipstick saw handed him his azz.


LOL, Well...............It didn't quite turn out that way. But it was good for a laugh anyway.


----------



## Wolfcsm

freehandslabber said:


> As promised.....Wolfcsm,the big man with the big saw dropping our fat log....




Thanks, those were good.

Hal


----------



## Gologit

stihl sawing said:


> From right to left, Mo-iron, Teacherman, Barneyrb, Wolfcsm, Lurch2, stihl sawing, John Ellison, RVALUE



Man, that's a rough looking bunch ! Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## stihl sawing

Gologit said:


> Man, that's a rough looking bunch ! Looks like you guys had a good time.


That's not everyone that was there but yeah we had a blast.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Well, I am back at work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time this weekend, despite the cold, the GI distress, and the other little unforeseen events. Y'all have a good week!



Nova too lol


----------



## ropensaddle

Modifiedmark said:


> Me three, names with faces would be great. Looks like a great time was had.
> 
> Oh and Rope you want to tell a little more about the 200t and the Poulan.
> 
> You can PM me if you want so it don't hurt any feelings of the others.......



We both had five second times, I will let Barney tell the model of his old hot poulan sleeper.
We did it twice first un timed. I said they were real close and barney thought mine was faster, we timed them, both ran 5 seconds through 8" red oak.


----------



## Freehand

Got me some good Rope pics:jawdrop:


Up that tree:









The mighty Snellerized 372:




THE SHOWDOWN:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Got me some good Rope pics:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> Up that tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Snellerized 372:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHOWDOWN:



OOOOooooooooooooooooooh Noooooooooooooooooooooo incoming, tree huggin society is gonna get me for wearin spurs in 22° lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I would also like to thank some non members, Rod was running stop watch my wife setting up our tables and all the wives for setting up the food and snacks on the tables. A big help was the wives that kept the fire going, it was cold. You guys thank them for me if they don't read the thread.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Pics look great. 

Sorry to have missed out, looks like a good time was had by all. I won't miss out again, unless the house blows up. (Or it's scheduled during spring turkey season)


----------



## joatmon

Looks like you had a great time! Congrats to all. 

OK, I have to ask. Whose dog treed ole Rope? Anyone get a shot at him? 

Sorry Rope, had to ask,

ole joat


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> Looks like you had a great time! Congrats to all.
> 
> OK, I have to ask. Whose dog treed ole Rope? Anyone get a shot at him?
> 
> Sorry Rope, had to ask,
> 
> ole joat



Ole Joat, It was to give ss the advantage on the big red race. I climbed to the top repelled down and cut two cookies before he got through that log See we are a fair lot down here you eastern yanks don't understand that do ya lmfao


----------



## stihl sawing

joatmon said:


> Looks like you had a great time! Congrats to all.
> 
> OK, I have to ask. Whose dog treed ole Rope? Anyone get a shot at him?
> 
> Sorry Rope, had to ask,
> 
> ole joat


You should have made the trip, Probably some of the best banjo music you will ever hear.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ole Joat It was to give ss the advantage on the big red race. I climbed to the top repelled down and cut two cookies before he got through that log


LMAO, You probably could have.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, You probably could have.



I agree...That video was brutal....LMAO...


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I agree...That video was brutal....LMAO...


LOL, Yeah it was....But i knew it was gonna be.


----------



## stihl sawing

Can't believe that was the only video taken, Thought for sure there was others.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Yeah it was....But i knew it was gonna be.



Ehhhhhhhhh I think now may be a good time to tell ya your signature needs corrected :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ehhhhhhhhh I think now may be a good time to tell ya your signature needs corrected :hmm3grin2orange:


Yeah, yeah,lol Take a look now.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, yeah,lol Take a look now.



Add bench grinder lol but the 460 was too close to say I will be the first to admit it. Hard to say if it were ported what might happen there.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Add bench grinder lol


Yippee, Anyone need chains sharpened? BTW: When i do get the grinder out and start working on it, You're gonna have to tell me what angles or where to set it. I don't have a clue.


----------



## joatmon

ropensaddle said:


> Ole Joat, It was to give ss the advantage on the big red race. I climbed to the top repelled down and cut two cookies before he got through that log See we are a fair lot down here you eastern yanks don't understand that do ya lmfao



ole Rope,

I figured an ole timer like you would have to give those youngsters a big head start. Man, that hurts to call a South Carolinian an "eastern yank".

Yes, you left a mark,

ole joat


----------



## joatmon

stihl sawing said:


> You should have made the trip, Probably some of the best banjo music you will ever hear.



Double eSS,

That warm up video from ole Rope gave me the willies.  If I get enough money for a guide and a tent guard, I may come sometime.

ole joat


----------



## stihl sawing

joatmon said:


> Double eSS,
> 
> That warm up video from ole Rope gave me the willies.  If I get enough money for a guide and a tent guard, I may come sometime.
> 
> ole joat


i know a couple of guys you can hire for the gaurd.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> ole Rope,
> 
> I figured an ole timer like you would have to give those youngsters a big head start. Man, that hurts to call a South Carolinian an "eastern yank".
> 
> Yes, you left a mark,
> 
> ole joat



Ok I will explain it to ya joat ole boy an eastern yank is not a yankee he is one that yanks on saws and lives in the east lol. Is that better are we square now ole joat can I play oh I mean talk to the purty nurse lol


----------



## little possum

Joat, a tent gaurd? You know the Northern Eastern Yanks got your back.


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I will explain it to ya joat ole boy an eastern yank is not a yankee he is one that yanks on saws and lives in the east lol. Is that better are we square now ole joat can I play oh I mean talk to the purty nurse lol



"Yanks on saws" sorta like you were doing to that 2101 Saturday?


----------



## ropensaddle

little possum said:


> Joat, a tent gaurd? You know the Northern Eastern Yanks got your back.



Wow all this fer little ole me<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>I'm flattered. I guess there is no need for me to call in reinforcements until there is more than say ten<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002005E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## outdoorlivin247

ropensaddle said:


> Wow all this fer little ole me<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>I'm flattered. I guess there is no need for me to call in reinforcements until there is more than say ten<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002005E.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Who's side is SS on?...That is the side I want to be on...I have seen some of his collection...:jawdrop:


----------



## little possum

Ole rope, I just want to look after Joats saws. lol

But the Gold Hill Mafia, KICKS!


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> "Yanks on saws" sorta like you were doing to that 2101 Saturday?



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002029C.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Hey vinny, you got the boat ready? You do; good cause we got this problem in La, did ya chum the shaaaks and leave em hungry like I told ya to. Ya did, good now get a few guy's together and fire up the cesna and deliver the package to our Brownsville dock the great whites are feeding this going to be fun <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020191.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002029C.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Hey vinny, you got the boat ready? You do; good cause we got this problem in La, did ya chum the shaaaks and leave em hungry like I told ya to. Ya did, good now get a few guy's together and fire up the cesna and deliver the package to our Brownsville dock the great whites are feeding this going to be fun <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020191.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I figured you would just feed him to the water moccasins.....


----------



## joatmon

little possum said:


> Ole rope, I just want to look after Joats saws. lol
> 
> But the Gold Hill Mafia, KICKS!



LP,

Thanks for the support. I guess that's payback for not letting Brian kicks your saws into the creek.

Gold Hill Mafia KICKS!

Husky KICKS!

joat


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> I figured you would just feed him to the water moccasins.....



Too cold for them, besides; he would prolly just eat em with gumbo<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> It is just funnin barney, so don't go a gettin all Sasquatch on my arse lol


----------



## joatmon

ropensaddle said:


> Ok I will explain it to ya joat ole boy an eastern yank is not a yankee he is one that yanks on saws and lives in the east lol. Is that better are we square now ole joat can I play oh I mean talk to the purty nurse lol



ole Rope,

Thanks for clarifying for a dumb eastern yank. I can't seem to locate the pretty nurse. She was last seem searching the internet looking for close-up pictures of some ole guy climbing a tree at the AR GTG. I did tell here that Double eSS has pictures of anything and everything.

ole joat


----------



## joatmon

teacherman said:


> I figured you would just feed him to the water moccasins.....



John,

You going to be the one to tell about "banjo" time?

ole joat


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> LP,
> 
> Thanks for the support. I guess that's payback for not letting Brian kicks your saws into the creek.
> 
> Gold Hill Mafia KICKS!
> 
> Husky KICKS!
> 
> joat


Now really, gold hill lol, a real southerner don't need no mafia to take care of business lol. 
If they get through the dead falls,and past the landmines I am screwed<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## joatmon

ropensaddle said:


> If they get through the dead falls,and past the landmines* I am screwed*



Rope,

So, it's you that's gonna talk about "banjo" time?

ole joat


----------



## ropensaddle

joatmon said:


> Rope,
> 
> So, it's you that's gonna talk about "banjo" time?
> 
> ole joat



Nah I was up the tree did not hear them up there lol. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203D1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

joatmon said:


> John,
> 
> You going to be the one to tell about "banjo" time?
> 
> ole joat



Ah, yes. Banjo time. Yup, yew shore missed out there, yessir. Guess you'll jus' hafta be there next time, now won't ye? 

At least we weren't playing that favorite old South Carolina game called "chase yer sister....":greenchainsaw:


----------



## joatmon

teacherman said:


> Ah, yes. Banjo time. Yup, yew shore missed out there, yessir. Guess you'll jus' hafta be there next time, now won't ye?
> 
> At least we weren't playing that favorite old South Carolina game called "*chase yer sister*....":greenchainsaw:



John,

Yes, we must resort to games like that when we're married.

ole joat


----------



## teacherman

joatmon said:


> John,
> 
> Yes, we must resort to games like that when we're married.
> 
> ole joat



Well, at least she doesn't have to change her name then, huh?


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Well, at least she doesn't have to change her name then, huh?



You go teach, that left a mark I'll bet, even on a eastern yank too lol


----------



## joatmon

teacherman said:


> Well, at least she doesn't have to change her name *or her address *then, huh?



Fixed!


----------



## stihl sawing

Yep, Joat. should have been there.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, Joat. should have been there.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020281.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## spacemule

Too bad I couldn't make it. My sister and niece performed in a talent show that day, and I ended up going to it. Looks like you all had fun.


----------



## barneyrb

We don't need no stinkin cottonmouths or sharks, we got somthin better....GATORS!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

spacemule said:


> Too bad I couldn't make it. My sister and niece performed in a talent show that day, and I ended up going to it. Looks like you all had fun.


Everyone kept asking about you. Every time someone come in late we would say is that space.


----------



## teacherman

barneyrb said:


> We don't need no stinkin cottonmouths or sharks, we got somthin better....GATORS!!!!



Like this one?


----------



## stihl sawing

Geez, That's a big ole gator.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Geez, That's a big ole gator.



Sure makes me want to go for a swim in the creek...... :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Sure makes me want to go for a swim in the creek...... :jawdrop:


Where was that big boy killed.


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> We don't need no stinkin cottonmouths or sharks, we got somthin better....GATORS!!!!



I knew you would go Sasquatch on me lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020096.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## joatmon

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, Joat. should have been there.



SS,

That's not taken from the Arkansas state flag, is it?

ole joat


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Where was that big boy killed.



I have no idea. It was sent to me this morning in an email. The hide would make an interesting "Road Warrior" full length dress coat, for the Cajun who has everything.....


----------



## teacherman

Here is a nice little feeder pig......






"Who wanna stick 'im?"


----------



## Freehand

Uh-oh,we seem to have attracted the attention of grumpy ol' Joat......

Trice-barbed pithy posts ensue....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:








joatmon said:


> Looks like you had a great time! Congrats to all.
> 
> OK, I have to ask. Whose dog treed ole Rope? Anyone get a shot at him?
> 
> Sorry Rope, had to ask,
> 
> ole joat



Naw,Rope was givin' SS that head start LOL.



joatmon said:


> ole Rope,
> 
> I figured an ole timer like you would have to give those youngsters a big head start. Man, that hurts to call a South Carolinian an "eastern yank".
> 
> Yes, you left a mark,
> 
> ole joat


Well,what we have here is a chink in the armor,boys.


joatmon said:


> Double eSS,
> 
> That warm up video from ole Rope gave me the willies.  If I get enough money for a guide and a tent guard, I may come sometime.
> 
> ole joat


I will offer my services free of charge there ol' Joat.


joatmon said:


> LP,
> 
> Thanks for the support. I guess that's payback for not letting Brian kicks your saws into the creek.
> 
> Gold Hill Mafia KICKS!
> 
> Husky KICKS!
> 
> joat


Nice.


joatmon said:


> ole Rope,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying for a dumb eastern yank. I can't seem to locate the pretty nurse. She was last seem searching the internet looking for close-up pictures of some ole guy climbing a tree at the AR GTG. I did tell here that Double eSS has pictures of anything and everything.
> 
> ole joat



So it's South Carolina then?Never could make out your location,cryptic as it isopcorn:



joatmon said:


> John,
> 
> You going to be the one to tell about "banjo" time?
> 
> ole joat


Good lord.


joatmon said:


> Rope,
> 
> So, it's you that's gonna talk about "banjo" time?
> 
> ole joat


Good lordx2


joatmon said:


> John,
> 
> Yes, we must resort to games like that when we're married.
> 
> ole joat



Did you propose to John?Aw,that's sweet.


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Did you propose to John?Aw,that's sweet.



Jason, you are truly diseased.  

Didn't you see the part where Joat all but admitted that he had married his own little sister?


----------



## Freehand

spacemule said:


> Too bad I couldn't make it. My sister and niece performed in a talent show that day, and I ended up going to it. Looks like you all had fun.



Missed you up there,Space....I'l PM you on the next one till I wear you down LOLopcorn:


----------



## yooper

matt9923 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Now thats some good stuff there!☺ Glad ya all had a great time


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> Jason, you are truly diseased.
> 
> Didn't you see the part where Joat all but admitted that he had married his own little sister?



All in context,John.....all in context:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923

yooper said:


> Now thats some good stuff there!☺ Glad ya all had a great time



I don't want to take the OP's credit for that video. I must have quoted it.


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> All in context,John.....all in context:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Aw, shucks. Did I go too far?

I wish Joat had been there, That would have been a riot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl looking at my pics and laughing, here is another one of an electric saw. I forgot the model # was it ES460 SS?


----------



## Freehand

Here's Supercabs GITTIN' SOME


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks Freehand thats cool.

I am working on my Flickr GTG set putting labels and tags I will link to it again in a day or two.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It is not done but here it is.

Link


----------



## Freehand

That's a nice spread,Supercabs.Thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> It is not done but here it is.
> 
> Link



Nice so is your wife feeling better? Hope so, and hope your chickens are doing well. The scrench head was pretty cool lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Nice so is your wife feeling better? Hope so, and hope your chickens are doing well. The scrench head was pretty cool lol.



Yes she is good now, and again I am sorry for cutting out early on you guys.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Yes she is good now, and again I am sorry for cutting out early on you guys.



It is ok but you owe us to come early next gtg lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> It is ok but you owe us to come early next gtg lol



I hadn't told it yet but at 1am that tent heater went to smoking like a house on fire we put up with it for a little bit finally I grabbed it and chunked it outside and went back to sleep. She woke not feeling well and we hauled ass when we got home looked in a mirror and we laughed at each other black as we could be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife just said she will make up for it with a cake to go with the ice cream for the next GTG.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I hadn't told it yet but at 1am that tent heater went to smoking like a house on fire we put up with it for a little bit finally I grabbed it and chunked it outside and went back to sleep. She woke not feeling well and we hauled ass when we got home looked in a mirror and we laughed at each other black as we could be.



Yeah we heard was worried carbon monoxide will make you very sick. Likely she was mildly affected since she got over it. I was worried as you were setting up the tent.


----------



## ropensaddle

Guess next time we may have to deal with skeeters I like the cold but not really for camping as I am not real prepared for it. I would dig a hole pour in coals then cover with dirt to sleep on.


----------



## KMB

freehandslabber said:


> Here's Supercabs GITTIN' SOME



Cool pic...nice rooster tail 

Kevin


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You should have made the trip, Probably some of the best banjo music you will ever hear.



So Good you could _FEEL_ the music.......


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> So Good you could _FEEL_ the music.......



I must have been up the tree then lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020148.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

KMB said:


> Cool pic...nice rooster tail
> 
> Kevin



Thanks freehand took a nice picture there, its a 036 turned up real tight. I forget the # but rope put a tack on it we both thought man thats high.


----------



## Freehand

Y'all watch ol' Dan now.....I believe he's been traveling around the country hustling chainsaw events with this ported,blown,sleeper shinny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

These are of RVALUE and the red saw lots of people were talking about.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Y'all watch ol' Dan now.....I believe he's been traveling around the country hustling chainsaw events with this ported,blown,sleeper shinny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I guess we had the thought at the same time took me longer to post.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> I guess we had the thought at the same time took me longer to post.



HA!

I think there was some nitrous in that high top somewhere too:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Well looks and sounds like yall had a great time with a good bunch of people. Nice pictures, and nice gaggle of saws out there

Would like to try and get out to a GTG that way oneday.

Ill be headed out to Pocahontas on the 13th, and hopin for good weather, and lookin forward to meetin some Arkansasers, lol.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I hadn't told it yet but at 1am that tent heater went to smoking like a house on fire we put up with it for a little bit finally I grabbed it and chunked it outside and went back to sleep. She woke not feeling well and we hauled ass when we got home looked in a mirror and we laughed at each other black as we could be.


So glad both of you are ok, Breathing that junk all night could have been bad. Just glad ya threw it out.


----------



## stihl sawing

little possum said:


> Well looks and sounds like yall had a great time with a good bunch of people. Nice pictures, and nice gaggle of saws out there
> 
> Would like to try and get out to a GTG that way oneday.
> 
> Ill be headed out to Pocahontas on the 13th, and hopin for good weather, and lookin forward to meetin some Arkansasers, lol.


every one would be more than happy to meet you.


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> Now thats some good stuff there!☺ Glad ya all had a great time


I was tryin to get them darn plastic dogs to bite. Suckers would not dig in, The rockin looks pretty goofy.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Was that a 660 that John Ellison had, That was one fast saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Was that a 660 that John Ellison had, That was one fast saw.



I'm not sure what saw your talking about but I know he has a 660 or 066.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not sure what saw your talking about but I know he has a 660 or 066.


It was the newer lookin one. He won the race with it in the big log.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> It was the newer lookin one. He won the race with it in the big log.



I didn't know that, I was probably running my mouth and missed it. Sometime get to talking and miss some things.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I didn't know that, I was probably running my mouth and missed it. Sometime get to talking and miss some things.


Don't know......Maybe john will show up and tell us.


----------



## yooper

supercabs78 said:


> I hadn't told it yet but at 1am that tent heater went to smoking like a house on fire we put up with it for a little bit finally I grabbed it and chunked it outside and went back to sleep. She woke not feeling well and we hauled ass when we got home looked in a mirror and we laughed at each other black as we could be.



Do you mind me asking what kind of heater you where using? It could be of good value to some of us who use space heating in tents and campers.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Was that a 660 that John Ellison had, That was one fast saw.



066 rebuilt lmao prolly hotsaw he got 40 seconds then my 395 after sharpening got 49 seconds. All other ms 660's were in the 50's if I remember correctly.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> 066 rebuilt lmao prolly hotsaw he got 40 seconds then my 395 after sharpening got 49 seconds. All other ms 660's were in the 50's if I remember correctly.


066 huh, I knew it was a quick one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

yooper said:


> Do you mind me asking what kind of heater you where using? It could be of good value to some of us who use space heating in tents and campers.



Karosene big round heater, we kept the tent door open for vent but the smoke became unreal I havn't looked at it going to just #### can the thing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> 066 huh, I knew it was a quick one.



Our MS660 was high 50s


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Rope are you here? :monkey: I have been looking up and searching the bikesaw form on here, the way I see it Money and a long time to build so wont be this spring but someday!

Edit stick a MS660 cover on it and paint the handle white.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Karosene big round heater, we kept the tent door open for vent but the smoke became unreal I havn't looked at it going to just #### can the thing.


We used one of those one winter, you had the wick too high or low. It has to be at the right height or it will smoke. Learned a lot about them that winter. It's all we had. They still have a smell while operating. The one thing i learnrd from it is i will never use another one.lol Still got that old thing somewhere around here. Besides kerosene is very expensive here. just glad both of you are safe.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> We used one of those one winter, you had the wick too high or low. It has to be at the right height or it will smoke. Learned a lot about them that winter. It's all we had. They still have a smell while operating. The one thing i learnrd from it is i will never use another one.lol Still got that old thing somewhere around here. Besides kerosene is very expensive here. just glad both of you are safe.



I want a couple little buddy heaters for my deer stand lol


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Rope are you here? :monkey: I have been looking up and searching the bikesaw form on here, the way I see it Money and a long time to build so wont be this spring but someday!
> 
> Edit stick a MS660 cover on it and paint the handle white.



So Harley?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> So Harley?



Harley would have the cool factor, but not sure it would be as fast as some of the modern jap (can i say that) bikes. What I know about motorcycles you could stick in your eye and it wouldn't hurt so I need to search a little.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Harley would have the cool factor, but not sure it would be as fast as some of the modern jap (can i say that) bikes. What I know about motorcycles you could stick in your eye and it wouldn't hurt so I need to search a little.



Lol Kawasaki,Suzuki,Honda then lol. I want a caterpillar chainsaw with a 30' bar and chain lol.


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> I have no idea. It was sent to me this morning in an email. The hide would make an interesting "Road Warrior" full length dress coat, for the Cajun who has everything.....



Forget the gator, I wouldn't want to mess with the dude that could load that in the boat without turning over.


----------



## stihl sawing

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fle2tAjtxFI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fle2tAjtxFI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Forget the gator, I wouldn't want to mess with the dude that could load that in the boat without turning over.



LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

here's ya one to build.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kY2SFAJb3uM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kY2SFAJb3uM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, good news, bad news, my computer took a dive just as I got home, so I can only use my kids'. I have to fight them off, and they are many.

Good time had by all.


----------



## yooper

supercabs78 said:


> Karosene big round heater, we kept the tent door open for vent but the smoke became unreal I havn't looked at it going to just #### can the thing.





stihl sawing said:


> We used one of those one winter, you had the wick too high or low. It has to be at the right height or it will smoke. Learned a lot about them that winter. It's all we had. They still have a smell while operating. The one thing i learnrd from it is i will never use another one.lol Still got that old thing somewhere around here. Besides kerosene is very expensive here. just glad both of you are safe.



had one my self years ago quite the eye burner if not st just right!!!


----------



## matt9923

supercabs78 said:


> It is not done but here it is.
> 
> Link







Chainsaw GTG. Around 57 saws, some rednecks got together with some hill people and some town folks. Someone said my saw is bigger and better than your saw. everone met here and this is the outcome.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

matt9923 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2617/4162977765_4703b23b53.jpg
> Chainsaw GTG. Around 57 saws, some rednecks got together with some hill people and some town folks. Someone said my saw is bigger and better than your saw. everone met here and this is the outcome.



I thought it was funny is why I put it in every picture.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Boys, good news, bad news, my computer took a dive just as I got home, so I can only use my kids'. I have to fight them off, and they are many.
> 
> Good time had by all.


Bet we can guess where you'll be going tommorrow. better get another fast. I sure need a new one as Yooper calls mine a commodore 64.


----------



## yooper

ropensaddle said:


> I want a couple little buddy heaters for my deer stand lol



I bought one for my camper a few years ago great little heater, #### the bed this year I think it is the oil in the tip over switch........bought a big buddy this deer season for the camper, much better deal for the 20 -30 bucks more! twice the heat!!!! gunna take all the safety crap off the little buddy and just make it into an older 1950's heater and use it in the deer blind. If you do think about it go with the big buddy, a better deal for the money! up to 18000 btu's and ya still have the 4500 and 9000 btu setting! 
I got my big buddy for 129.00 I think through Sportsman guide.


----------



## matt9923

supercabs78 said:


> I thought it was funny is why I put it in every picture.



Its hilarious!! thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Boys, good news, bad news, my computer took a dive just as I got home, so I can only use my kids'. I have to fight them off, and they are many.
> 
> Good time had by all.



Sorry about the computer that is no fun been there.


----------



## John Ellison

stihl sawing said:


> Don't know......Maybe john will show up and tell us.


It's a 15 yr. old 066. I bought it new, used it for a short season in softwood. Then moved here and used it one week in hardwood and the crank bearings went out. Set it on a shelf and forgot about it till this summer.
Now I have been reading a lot here on AS and am now an EXPERT saw builder. I'm sure everybody believes that ,right?
Seriously, anything that saw did was because of the chain. And it was'nt special. That is the difference in sq. ground/round. It is more pronounced in softwood.

I wish that it would have been warmer. I had my grinder with me but it was so cold that I knew the slide would hardly move. More time and warmer weather and I would have ground some of you guys chains.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

After talking with you Saturday, you sure have me thinking about getting some. I sure liked the little class on it.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> It's a 15 yr. old 066. I bought it new, used it for a short season in softwood. Then moved here and used it one week in hardwood and the crank bearings went out. Set it on a shelf and forgot about it till this summer.
> Now I have been reading a lot here on AS and am now an EXPERT saw builder. I'm sure everybody believes that ,right?
> Seriously, anything that saw did was because of the chain. And it was'nt special. That is the difference in sq. ground/round. It is more pronounced in softwood.
> 
> I wish that it would have been warmer. I had my grinder with me but it was so cold that I knew the slide would hardly move. More time and warmer weather and I would have ground some of you guys chains.


Cool, It was a nice saw. Much faster than anyone elses. I run square chisel on the 460 and the 036. Matter of fact since i bought the stihls that's all i run. it sure was a pleasure meeting you and wish i could have stayed that night.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Cool, It was a nice saw. Much faster than anyone elses. I run square chisel on the 460 and the 036. Matter of fact since i bought the stihls that's all i run. it sure was a pleasure meeting you and wish i could have stayed that night.



I completely agree.

When it comes to experts and _sleepers_, ol John wins hands down.

We could all learn alot from him, as well as be well entertained on his experiences in Alaska, etc. Mrs. John is a wealth of info and experiences also. (heck, maybe more!)

I'm just glad he's close enough to us.

Good time had by all.


Is any one within 300 miles _GLAD_ they didn't come?


----------



## TRI955

rvalue said:


> is any one within 300 miles _glad_ they didn't come?



no!!!


----------



## Freehand

Here's JohnEllison GITTIN' SOME!











And +1 on all his stories and experience.....hope to be able to talk with you again real soon John.


----------



## stihl sawing

Those are some good pics ya took Freehand. Not only was you a great host but a pretty darn good photographer too.


----------



## Freehand

I see ya down there Lurch2........got chew too


----------



## ropensaddle

John Ellison said:


> It's a 15 yr. old 066. I bought it new, used it for a short season in softwood. Then moved here and used it one week in hardwood and the crank bearings went out. Set it on a shelf and forgot about it till this summer.
> Now I have been reading a lot here on AS and am now an EXPERT saw builder. I'm sure everybody believes that ,right?
> Seriously, anything that saw did was because of the chain. And it was'nt special. That is the difference in sq. ground/round. It is more pronounced in softwood.
> 
> I wish that it would have been warmer. I had my grinder with me but it was so cold that I knew the slide would hardly move. More time and warmer weather and I would have ground some of you guys chains.



Now John, I do respect your integrity but that 395 had square ground on it too. When I sharpened it round it gained 3 seconds to cut 49s's, still 9's behind that real hot 066. I am not calling you a liar or nothing but something happened real nice on your rebuild. So nice in fact, I may have to rebuild my new 395<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020160.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> For the MS 660's it was close but the one cc came through for me lol I will be modding it a little for next gtg and will have good chains on them too <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Our host cut some as well.


----------



## Freehand

That's that ol' 2101 of Rope's.....MEAN ol' piece of magnesium LOL.

There were a lot of nice saws there.........





That's Rope's hot Snellerized 372 on the dais in the middle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm cutting, his 660 I think. left to right Freehand, Rope, Lurch2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand's 660, chips flying.


----------



## ropensaddle

OK guys, I found I was out numbered by the stihl group lol. Ole wolf was talking about stihl sponsoring these events etc. Now rope likes his husky's and everything but if stihl wanted to have me on board it could be done I mean gotta pay the bills ya know<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203B9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>Hey Tommy<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020145.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002035B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002028A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Nice pic Supercabs...thanks.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> That's that ol' 2101 of Rope's.....MEAN ol' piece of magnesium LOL.
> 
> There were a lot of nice saws there.........



I was calling it a piece of something all right lol


----------



## Freehand

Aw,she just needs a little TLC there rope.....I'd take her....100cc's of grunt there:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::yourock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> Even with the late arrival, I had a great time. Sure enjoyed meeting and visiting with everyone. I will not make the mistake of leaving too many saws at home next time and will throw in a few of the old-timers for everyone to play with. Thought one of the old Mono saws might be a match for lipstick. A big thank you to Freehand for hosting the show in such an ideal location! Also a thanks to John Ellison for giving me the itch to buy some square ground chain
> 
> Thanks all,
> MO-Iron



I'm still trying to get some of the thank you done. I know I keep dragging this thread up, just want to cover everyone.

MO-Iron Thanks for brining that saw (Rope won't let me say its name because I'm a Stihl head) it was a blast to run, me and my brother both liked it. I have been hunting in all the photos but no one caught me running it or I'd post it up. Anyone got a pic of it?


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm still trying to get some of the thank you done. I know I keep dragging this thread up, just want to cover everyone.
> 
> MO-Iron Thanks for brining that saw (Rope won't let me say its name because I'm a Stihl head) it was a blast to run, me and my brother both liked it. I have been hunting in all the photos but no one caught me running it or I'd post it up. Anyone got a pic of it?



he he he he<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002028A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> That's that ol' 2101 of Rope's.....MEAN ol' piece of magnesium LOL.
> 
> There were a lot of nice saws there.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Rope's hot Snellerized 372 on the dais in the middle.



That shindaiwa is NOT bowing to rope's 372!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> That shindaiwa is NOT bowing to rope's 372!



He he he he wait till next time I will have a good chain then five seconds will be time to beat on that log!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002018D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Lurch -

Did the later models of that Walker?? have oilers?


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> He he he he wait till next time I will have a good chain then five seconds will be time to beat on that log!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002018D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



That shinny is about to cut the stand out from under 372.


----------



## Lurch2

You mean the Wright? I've never seen one with an oiler.


----------



## RVALUE

Lurch2 said:


> You mean the Wright? I've never seen one with an oiler.



Yes, I'm ignorant.

My saw shop guy thougt they came out with oilers in early 60's.

Still real interesting, and a logical upgrade from a hand saw.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> That shinny is about to cut the stand out from under 372.



Lol I did not see it run it looks nasty though<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Lurch2

RVALUE said:


> Yes, I'm ignorant.
> 
> My saw shop guy thougt they came out with oilers in early 60's.
> 
> Still real interesting, and a logical upgrade from a hand saw.



I was poking around on Acres and didn't see any listing an oil pump. Didn't check them all though. Could have used a manual oiler too I guess.


----------



## teacherman

*Some Pics*

Here are some more pictures.....




















Bent bar? No problem.


----------



## teacherman

A few more....


----------



## RVALUE

Bent bar? No problem.



[/QUOTE]

Now there's a "fixed" solution!


----------



## John Ellison

I took a few pictures. Whew,, I give up trying to imbed them.


----------



## Freehand

John Ellison said:


> I took a few pictures. Whew,, I give up trying to imbed them.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Bent bar? No problem.





That was one bad boy vice you brought,Dan


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Some nice pics.


----------



## stihl sawing

great pics guys.


----------



## stihl sawing

Just got through cleaning the saws up and puttin stuff away, Now their ready for the next one. Also like a kid in a candy store i got the mini grinder out and eyeballed it.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Now there's a "fixed" solution!



That was one bad boy vice you brought,Dan[/QUOTE] 
Did you bend that bar at the GTG?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Just got through cleaning the saws up and puttin stuff away, Now their ready for the next one. Also like a kid in a candy store i got the mini grinder out and eyeballed it.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201D9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> That was one bad boy vice you brought,Dan


Did you bend that bar at the GTG?[/QUOTE]

Yep,had a dog leg in it to beat all......looked like it might have fallen with a power head attached to it.....or maybe a violent extraction from a pinch....right near the mount.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya know....................After the saw racing and all, I think the old 460 may get a facelift. Still thinkin about it. Never needed a modded saw but the racing was neat. Besides, Lipstick ain't never gonna win a race lol


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Did you bend that bar at the GTG?



Yep,had a dog leg in it to beat all......looked like it might have fallen with a power head attached to it.....or maybe a violent extraction from a pinch....right near the mount.[/QUOTE]

Didn't mess you're saw up did it?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ya know....................After the saw racing and all, I think the old 460 may get a facelift. Still thinkin about it. Never needed a modded saw but the racing was neat. Besides, Lipstick ain't never gonna win a race lol



Now you mod that and I am leaving mine at home on accident<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Wasn't mine SS....forgot whose that was.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Now you mod that and I am leaving mine at home on accident<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Nah you'll be reminded too much. Besides somebody's got to get a challenge up again.lol That's the whole fun of it, Talkin trash about it for months before it happens. Right now i ain't got nothin to talk trash about.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Nah you'll be reminded too much. Besides somebody's got to get a challenge up again.lol That's the whole fun of it, Talkin trash about it for months before it happens. Right now i ain't got nothin to talk trash about.lol



That saw was too close un-modded, I figure ported, it may be like me being big red lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002014F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> That saw was too close un-modded, I figure ported, it may be like me being big red lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002014F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


LOL, Probably ain't gonna do it but im thinkin about it, It's a wonder i didn't burn the bar and chain up on big red. It didn't have no oil in it. I forgot to put it in with all the excitement.lol Probably cause it runs so slow is what saved it. I did fill it up and use it a couple hours ago.


----------



## John Ellison

stihl sawing said:


> Nah you'll be reminded too much. Besides somebody's got to get a challenge up again.lol That's the whole fun of it, Talkin trash about it for months before it happens. Right now i ain't got nothin to talk trash about.lol



I was in Lowes today and they had about 4 or 5 different models of electric saws. It got me to thinking. Maybe we need a seperate forum Electric Hot Saw Forum


----------



## barneyrb

John Ellison said:


> I was in Lowes today and they had about 4 or 5 different models of electric saws. It got me to thinking. Maybe we need a seperate forum Electric Hot Saw Forum



I'll buy one if you'll do the chain on it.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> I was in Lowes today and they had about 4 or 5 different models of electric saws. It got me to thinking. Maybe we need a seperate forum Electric Hot Saw Forum


LOL, That thread would be the deadest on the internet. Nobody would own up to having one after the heck i got in my electric thread.lol BTW: I think you had the fastest saw there.


----------



## teacherman

*A few more......*

You know, up till this weekend, I had pretty much lost interest in AS and chainsaws in general. That has certainly changed. Man, I can hardly wait until the next one! I may even modd up my little 009, and try to compete with WOlf's 880........


----------



## John Ellison

Sounds good. Do they have an electric class in the Stihl Timbersports thing?


----------



## stihl sawing

If those are pics off you're phone, It does a good job John.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> Sounds good. Do they have an electric class in the Stihl Timbersports thing?


We may have been the first ones to ever race an electric saw,lol


----------



## teacherman




----------



## John Ellison

No, its a regular camera. I am proud of myself, no finger in front of the lens.
Woops, I see you are talking to the other John Never mind.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> If those are pics off you're phone, It does a good job John.



Yup. I did load them in as best quality, medium size. File size is a bit large, but they are from the phone.


----------



## John Ellison

Teacher John I seen the pics where you connected. Way to go. That makes the long drive worth it.


----------



## teacherman

*An Icon Immortalized!*



























Time seems to stand still in the Ozarks, just as I had heard.......


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL, That's funny right there. 43 seconds.............Oh wait was that minutes.


----------



## John Ellison

Notice how toward the last of the pictures the shadows are getting really long and a couple of the guys are taking short naps.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> Notice how toward the last of the pictures the shadows are getting really long and a couple of the guys are taking short naps.


It did take a while didn't it.lol


----------



## teacherman

John Ellison said:


> Teacher John I seen the pics where you connected. Way to go. That makes the long drive worth it.


Thanks, John. I really needed this weekend. Meeting all you guys, hanging out, running saws, eating ice cream, freezing, acting foolish, it was a blast.


----------



## matt9923

John Ellison said:


> Notice how toward the last of the pictures the shadows are getting really long and a couple of the guys are taking short naps.



the old men (rope) cant take it, he had to take his nap, sometimes he just naps in trees (charges per hour). oke:


----------



## Freehand

Yew mudding up my thread there Matt...'bout to go Yoda on that azz...AGAIN.


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Yew mudding up my thread there Matt...'bout to go Yoda on that azz...AGAIN.



Don't let me make you look like a fool in front of your friends. AGAIN :hmm3grin2orange:
Ill open it up if i gotta. 






Ill stop screwing around. I wish I was there but that's a bit of a haul for me.


----------



## stihl sawing

:arg:


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> :arg:



I said id stop. sorry


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> I said id stop. sorry


LOL, I'm just waitin on the showdown.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I'm just waitin on the showdown.



calm before the storm ss he already knows he's had, just when; is the deal<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201D9.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Her ya go Matty...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Wasn't mine SS....forgot whose that was.



Right here, you know the theory that if you can fix it, it is not as big of a mess - up.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Right here, you know the theory that if you can fix it, it is not as big of a mess - up.


Those bars are not very easy to straighten out, I've tried a couple with no success. Bent a brand new 18 inch bar one time and was determined it was gonna get fixed. Wasn't gonna trash a brand new bar. Well after several times of trying to fix the bend it ended up in the scrap pile anyway.


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Her ya go Matty...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Here's Matty GITTIN' SOME!


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Here's Matty GITTIN' SOME!



This is you gettin' some 



:sword::bringit:


----------



## Freehand

Why don't yew kiss mah punkin,yanker....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Why don't yew kiss mah punkin,yanker....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange



I don't want my mouth nowhere near this....


----------



## Freehand

Matty's makin' threats again:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## matt9923

freehandslabber said:


> Matty's makin' threats again:biggrinbounce2:



Threats? I'm giving you some advice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Why don't yew kiss mah punkin,yanker....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That pic just isn't right.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> That pic just isn't right.



It's missing matt and this ain't the five word thread friend lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Five word thread?


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Five word thread?



Yeah only five words allowed<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Why don't yew kiss mah punkin,yanker....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





supercabs78 said:


> That pic just isn't right.



Makes me want to.....


----------



## yooper

teacherman said:


> Makes me want to.....



looks like somone ate way to many tomatos...ither way if ya eat that many they will look the same whichever end they come out:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Five word thread?



Over there in the off-topic forum where all the riff raff hang out.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

Maybe we should curb long-windedness with the "haiku" rule: Only 17 syllables, in three lines of 5, 7, and 5.

Stihl über Alles!

Husky saws are second rate,

The rest imitate.



(sorry, Rope. Had to take a stand somewhere....)


----------



## teacherman

yooper said:


> looks like somone ate way to many tomatos...ither way if ya eat that many they will look the same whichever end they come out:hmm3grin2orange:



Like this?


----------



## Freehand

Or any of these........


----------



## yooper

teacherman said:


> Like this?
> 
> ]



:hmm3grin2orange: Did you grow that bad boy!!

Made this for the wife a couple christmas's ago all garden grown:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

yooper said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Did you grow that bad boy!!



Yeah, it is a Black Russian. Started from seed for the first time ever, and one plant in particular gave me about 8 gallons of tomato juice. Horse manure is a highly useful substance: they should make Congress meet in a greenhouse.....


----------



## stihl sawing

Found a smiley for teacherman.lol <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F210%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_2_210.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D7%252F7_2_210%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Found a smiley for teacherman.lol <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSman000%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F210%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/7/7_2_210.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D7%252F7_2_210%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>



Nice. That is a good one. Thanks, Rick. 

 LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Nice. That is a good one. Thanks, Rick.
> 
> LOL


As soon as i seen it, i thought of you.lol It said rockclimber on it.


----------



## Wolfcsm

*Question*

Suppercabs,

Where did you find the D shaped starting handle?

Hal


----------



## matt9923

Wolfcsm said:


> Suppercabs,
> 
> Where did you find the D shaped starting handle?
> 
> Hal



snow blowers, sleds ect... have them. Is that what you mean, like on the 460 rescue saw?


----------



## MO-Iron

I received a lot of nice comments about my little 346xp. Glad that those of you who wanted to cut with her had the chance. I hope that the next time we get to play she will be a little more than stock.

Quick story about the can of Whup-azz: Former student shows up to class one day looking pretty beat up. When I ask what happened, he said a guy was mouthing him in town last night so he opened up a can and......spilled it down the front of his shirt!

MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Suppercabs,
> 
> Where did you find the D shaped starting handle?
> 
> Hal





matt9923 said:


> snow blowers, sleds ect... have them. Is that what you mean, like on the 460 rescue saw?



He is right it is from the MS460 Rescue I think its 1128-195-3401 from my local dealer. I bought 2 to try them out, now I would like to change them all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Suppercabs,
> 
> Where did you find the D shaped starting handle?
> 
> Hal



Did you try starting one of mine with it? I like them on 60cc and 70cc saws. I haven't tried it on a 90cc or above but will before long, going to order one for the MS660.


----------



## teacherman

supercabs78 said:


> Did you try starting one of mine with it? I like them on 60cc and 70cc saws. I haven't tried it on a 90cc or above but will before long, going to order one for the MS660.



Do they get in the way or hang down when you are using the saw? I could definitely see it on my 460 because that thing has more compression than a new diesel. If I don't notice the comp release popping out. I can have the handle yanked out of my hand in a rather painful way.


----------



## matt9923

teacherman said:


> Do they get in the way or hang down when you are using the saw? I could definitely see it on my 460 because that thing has more compression than a new diesel. If I don't notice the comp release popping out. I can have the handle yanked out of my hand in a rather painful way.



I doubt a logger would like it in the brush all day nor would I but Sometimes I forget to use my 660 compression release, usually used it so I don't stress the starting assy. Do you have an elastostart?


----------



## teacherman

matt9923 said:


> I doubt a logger would like it in the brush all day nor would I but Sometimes I forget to use my 660 compression release, usually used it so I don't stress the starting assy. Do you have an elastostart?



Yeah, but when it jerks it out of my hand, it doesn't feel very :elasto...."


----------



## ropensaddle

matt9923 said:


> I doubt a logger would like it in the brush all day nor would I but Sometimes I forget to use my 660 compression release, usually used it so I don't stress the starting assy. Do you have an elastostart?



I hardly ever use a compression release <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## matt9923

teacherman said:


> Yeah, but when it jerks it out of my hand, it doesn't feel very :elasto...."



ya, try the big handle, might help.


----------



## matt9923

ropensaddle said:


> I hardly ever use a compression release <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



But them huskys are for little school girls anyway.


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> I hardly ever use a compression release <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203C1.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



On a 35 cc saw, it is not normally necessary. I must admit you conceal the drag queen thing rather well. I never would have guessed! Quite an "alter ega" you have there, man. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle

matt9923 said:


> But them huskys are for little school girls anyway.



seriously I really never use them stihl, husky, hell I used to plug them until I ran out of the plugs.


----------



## matt9923

ropensaddle said:


> seriously I really never use them stihl, husky, hell I used to plug them until I ran out of the plugs.



I hear ya. If it sits a while Ill use it cause its definitely a bear of a saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> seriously I really never use them stihl, husky, hell I used to plug them until I ran out of the plugs.



I don't use the compression release on any of mine just roll it over thin jerk it. HA HA beat you to laughing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I did use the release on Wolfcsm's MS880 because it was not my saw, but I did want to try it without the compression release.


----------



## stihl sawing

What's a commpression release?


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> What's a commpression release?



don't act silly, you would probably pull you shoulder out without it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> don't act silly, you would probably pull you shoulder out without it. :hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, I have never used it on any of my saws. Now if i had wolf's 880 it would get used.lol


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I have never used it on any of my saws. Now if i had wolf's 880 it would get used.lol



I sure would!


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> I sure would!


I pulled on it twice and it pulled the handle out of my hands. Then i used the release.


----------



## stihl sawing

Soon as i get the camera back i'm gonna take some pics of the grinder that i won. Been too busy to really get it out and try it yet and it's also been too cold.lol The ole cyatic nerve is worse when it's cold. I do have a couple of chains that were rocked out pretty bad that i didn't want to file on that long. They will be the first to get sharpened.


----------



## teacherman

bump.......


----------



## matt9923

teacherman said:


> bump.......



hope our bickering didn't kill the thread?


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> hope our bickering didn't kill the thread?


Yes that's what happened, Now if you will just mail me that 660 all will be forgivin.:monkey:


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> Yes that's what happened, Now if you will just mail me that 660 all will be forgivin.:monkey:



Its on its way.


----------



## little possum

Threads not dead yet. Love the pictures, still workin on lookin at them all?

Hows the weather out there fellas, Im west bound and down Saturday night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

matt9923 said:


> hope our bickering didn't kill the thread?



No we were just hanging around to see what you would say next.



little possum said:


> Threads not dead yet. Love the pictures, still workin on lookin at them all?
> 
> Hows the weather out there fellas, Im west bound and down Saturday night.



Has been cold, but we are in for a warm up this weekend high 40s


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Its on its way.


But...But..You don't have my address. Please tell me you didn't mail it to Rope?


----------



## Trigger-Time

*Saw's Have been spoken for, Thanks*

When is this GTG?

If it hasn't happened yet, and some one is coming thur central Missouri
and has room for some parts saws you are welcome to them. If I'm around
when you are passing thru. I have no need for them and hate to just trash
them.

I have very little time for anything right now and won't be able to be very
accommodating. If I can be at home or meet you in town on you way thur
or on your way back. Or if someone lives close enough you can have this stuff.

I'm going to post this in the Christmas given thread also.



Mc Culloch Pro Mac 60, last time I tried it, it would start but needs carb work

Wizard 316, I had it running, it run good but fuel line was so rotten it crumbled off 
also needs air filter.....which you can make, org is foam

Box of Homelite 360 parts

Husky crank cases 50, 55 and 61 I think crank bearings are ok on all three.

An old Homelite crank case, I think crank bearings are ok also

Box of top handles, mostly husky's I think, few old mufflers

Stihl 041AV

I'm sure I will dig out and have some other saw junk also.

Not to be a smart-ass, but I don't have time or want to play 20 quetions about
this. *You are getting a free pig in a poke*


First person to pm me with *I will take it* it yours


*Saw's Have been spoken for, Thanks*


----------



## Freehand

Hey,TT we just had it last weekend....there are several members in your area that may be interested..if not I would try the swap meet thread.Should I PM you for the next one?Be glad to have you.


----------



## Trigger-Time

freehandslabber said:


> Hey,TT we just had it last weekend....there are several members in your area that may be interested..if not I would try the swap meet thread.Should I PM you for the next one?Be glad to have you.



Thanks, but have to many things going on.




TT


----------



## sefh3

Trigger-Time said:


> When is this GTG?
> 
> If it hasn't happened yet, and some one is coming thur central Missouri
> and has room for some parts saws you are welcome to them. If I'm around
> when you are passing thru. I have no need for them and hate to just trash
> them.
> 
> I have very little time for anything right now and won't be able to be very
> accommodating. If I can be at home or meet you in town on you way thur
> or on your way back. Or if someone lives close enough you can have this stuff.
> 
> I'm going to post this in the Christmas given thread also.
> 
> 
> 
> Mc Culloch Pro Mac 60, last time I tried it, it would start but needs carb work
> 
> Wizard 316, I had it running, it run good but fuel line was so rotten it crumbled off
> also needs air filter.....which you can make, org is foam
> 
> Box of Homelite 360 parts
> 
> Husky crank cases 50, 55 and 61 I think crank bearings are ok on all three.
> 
> An old Homelite crank case, I think crank bearings are ok also
> 
> Box of top handles, mostly husky's I think, few old mufflers
> 
> Stihl 041AV
> 
> I'm sure I will dig out and have some other saw junk also.
> 
> Not to be a smart-ass, but I don't have time or want to play 20 quetions about
> this. *You are getting a free pig in a poke*
> 
> 
> First person to pm me with *I will take it* it yours
> I live 30 miles north of Fort Leonard Wood MO.



Does any one leave close to him that would be willing to pick these up and ship them to me? I will pay for it. PM me if you can.


----------



## Trigger-Time

sefh3 said:


> Does any one leave close to him that would be willing to pick these up and ship them to me? I will pay for it. PM me if you can.




Sorry, Saw's have been spoken for, I called a guy I had forgot about and he said he would come and get them. He dose some work on the side and give
me some saw parts a couple years ago.




TT


----------



## little possum

Arkansas was awesome, not many trees around where I was. But the ducks and geese were incredible. I guess yall play with saws to keep your minds off them.

BUT you can keep that mud, which I learned was called gumbo, in most places. That stuff is ridiculous. lol

But anyways, beautiful country, but a heck of a ride. 13 hours


----------



## Freehand

Sounds like you got the east Arkansas experience.....try the northwest next time you're through....you might not believe you're in the same state


----------



## little possum

Wow, looks completely different compared to the miles of rice fields I seen. 
But my question is, are there ducks over there? 

Thanks for sharin the pictures Freehand


----------



## ropensaddle

little possum said:


> Wow, looks completely different compared to the miles of rice fields I seen.
> But my question is, are there ducks over there?
> 
> Thanks for sharin the pictures Freehand



Lol a duck head cwack cwack


----------



## Freehand

Aw,Rope's just pokin' at dem lowland bird hunter sorts...that mud mighty deep indeed down there.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey, without a 'bottom' there wouldn't be a top..... 


What would you look down on??????


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Hey, without a 'bottom' there wouldn't be a top.....
> 
> 
> What would you look down on??????



HAHA,knew I'd get a rise out of you Dan for that one LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

I gotta find another saw to challenge Rope with before the next one.:monkey:


----------



## matt9923

stihl sawing said:


> I gotta find another saw to challenge Rope with before the next one.:monkey:



Bow handsaw, better numbers and will probably beat the dog toy rope has.


----------



## stihl sawing

matt9923 said:


> Bow handsaw, better numbers and will probably beat the dog toy rope has.


Oh My,I'm just gonna have some popcorn on that one .lol opcorn:opcorn: Two bags may not be enough though.


----------



## little possum

Stihl Sawin, you might want to find a 50 pound bag of kernals. Sounds like Matt just challenged Rope 

Just wish I would have got the names of the guys that we pulled out of the sand on Carolina Beach the other year, fellow Arkansasers. They told us the mud was a sticky, but I just laughed, cause there were BUI(Beaching under the influence).


----------



## ropensaddle

matt9923 said:


> Bow handsaw, better numbers and will probably beat the dog toy rope has.



Mighty big talk there pilgrim, hmmmmmmmm now how does that red feature work anyway :monkey: We gotsa get your yankee arse down here someday lol


----------



## matt9923

ropensaddle said:


> Mighty big talk there pilgrim, hmmmmmmmm now how does that red feature work anyway :monkey: We gotsa get your yankee arse down here someday lol



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

matt9923 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



gotcha lmao


----------



## SawTroll

freehandslabber said:


> (pics)



Nice! 

...but an ID on those in the pics would be really nice (the AS members, that is)!


----------



## jnl502

*rice fields*



little possum said:


> Arkansas was awesome, not many trees around where I was. But the ducks and geese were incredible. I guess yall play with saws to keep your minds off them.
> 
> BUT you can keep that mud, which I learned was called gumbo, in most places. That stuff is ridiculous. lol
> 
> But anyways, beautiful country, but a heck of a ride. 13 hours



sorry for jumping in the middle of your conversation i'm from that part of the country and still own the farm my mom was born on near blackrock lots of ducks but you should visit there in summer the mosquitos are bigger and more of them


----------



## jnl502

*ar*



freehandslabber said:


> Sounds like you got the east Arkansas experience.....try the northwest next time you're through....you might not believe you're in the same state



that sure is beautiful country over there. i own a farm in northeast ar and was there when u had the gtg. sure would love to make wood chips with you next time. i live in southern tn now but out there often
jason


----------



## little possum

Jump right in Jason, I dont mind. lol. 
We did get to encounter a few mosquitos while we were out there. It got up to a little over 50 degrees and they started poppin out everywhere. Could have cut up the swarms with a chainsaw.


----------



## Freehand

Her's a few more,Jason....may have one again in spring....


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, was over there yesterday.


Drove right by your orange sign, and prolly your other house. Took 16 All the way.

Be back over sun / mon / tu


----------



## RVALUE

next


----------



## Freehand

Didn't get much snow at all in the county....how much y'all get in Siloam?


----------



## RVALUE

We only got 1.5 to two, but I heard Supercabs got 6?

It was really sporatic.

I heard 4-5 at weddington. Go figure.


----------



## Freehand

I heard 14" in Oklahoma City.....6" in Ft. Smith.


----------



## matt9923

I got about and 1" of rain... wish it were snow.


----------



## jnl502

*turkey*



little possum said:


> Jump right in Jason, I dont mind. lol.
> We did get to encounter a few mosquitos while we were out there. It got up to a little over 50 degrees and they started poppin out everywhere. Could have cut up the swarms with a chainsaw.



My dad's famous sayin is they are so big they can stand flat footed and screw a turkey
Jason :jawdrop:


----------



## jnl502

*Gtg*



freehandslabber said:


> Didn't get much snow at all in the county....how much y'all get in Siloam?



hope to get to see u all soon probally don't have the right saw for racin though but who knows from now to then
Jason


----------



## grandpatractor

freehandslabber said:


> Her's a few more,Jason....may have one again in spring....



Heavy Fuel and I have ridden cycle down in that area. It's a perfect spot for that. If you have a spring GTG we may have to load up the bikes and trailer and head on down!


----------



## Freehand

WOW a Wisco contingency? That would be awsome


----------



## grandpatractor

freehandslabber said:


> WOW a Wisco contingency? That would be awsome



We were thinking real hard about heading down for the last one.

Warmer weather might swing it for us. I can haul the saws in my little trailer behind the bike.


----------



## stihl sawing

grandpatractor said:


> We were thinking real hard about heading down for the last one.
> 
> Warmer weather might swing it for us. I can haul the saws in my little trailer behind the bike.


That would be so cool to ride you're bike here. Awesome idea, If i had a trailer i would do it. Guess i could just strap ole red on the sissy bar.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

jnl502 said:


> hope to get to see u all soon probally don't have the right saw for racin though but who knows from now to then
> Jason


you don't need a race saw, it was still fun racin each other, I think rope had the only modded saw there. Uhh, Maybe teacherman had one too.


----------



## john taliaferro

Some of us are getting a gtg going in lebdon mo 2 nd weekend march. Shure would like to have you up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> Some of us are getting a gtg going in lebdon mo 2 nd weekend march. Shure would like to have you up.



John was you talking to Stihl Sawing, or any of us. I might be up for a March GTG.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> John was you talking to Stihl Sawing, or any of us. I might be up for a March GTG.


I'm sure he was talkin to everyone.


----------



## john taliaferro

only if you bring a chainsaw. We got 2 square miles ,we could find ya a area all your own,you know down wind. My father is from pratsvill ? s of benton. down wind cause when ya start cooking we don't have to  smelling. I need help passing the word,


----------



## ropensaddle

john taliaferro said:


> only if you bring a chainsaw. We got 2 square miles ,we could find ya a area all your own,you know down wind. My father is from pratsvill ? s of benton. down wind cause when ya start cooking we don't have to  smelling. I need help passing the word,



Hmmmmmmmmmmm when are those mo toms legal? gtg & turkey hunt hmmmmmmmmmmmm gobble gobble lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> only if you bring a chainsaw. We got 2 square miles ,we could find ya a area all your own,you know down wind. My father is from pratsvill ? s of benton. down wind cause when ya start cooking we don't have to  smelling. I need help passing the word,



Join the Ar OK MO group, we are all in there starting to talk GTG. We can do it in this Thread if you want, all the same people.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Join the Ar OK MO group, we are all in there starting to talk GTG. We can do it in this Thread if you want, all the same people.



Great Idea, that way if I get besides myself, I'll have somewhere to go.


go to?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Great Idea, that way if I get besides myself, I'll have somewhere to go.
> 
> 
> go to?



If I go (got to get a little closer) I'll holler and see if you want a ride.


----------



## jnl502

*no trailor*



stihl sawing said:


> That would be so cool to ride you're bike here. Awesome idea, If i had a trailer i would do it. Guess i could just strap ole red on the sissy bar.lol



you'd be surprised what u can haul with saddle bags. I do most of my riden in AR. helmets are for my kids. i do ride some here in TN to save gas. Several times when i get a new leg i have to go back to get it ajusted. the wife or kids won't ride with me with a prosthetic leg hanging out of my bags. then again i do get some strange looks. it would be cool to have a trailor. 
Jason


----------



## stihl sawing

jnl502 said:


> you'd be surprised what u can haul with saddle bags. I do most of my riden in AR. helmets are for my kids. i do ride some here in TN to save gas. Several times when i get a new leg i have to go back to get it ajusted. the wife or kids won't ride with me with a prosthetic leg hanging out of my bags. then again i do get some strange looks. it would be cool to have a trailor.
> Jason


My nomad has hard bags on it, They will hold a lot but a chainsaw ain't gonna fit.lol Besides i plan on having the new Ported and muffler modded 660 to race rope with.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> My nomad has hard bags on it, They will hold a lot but a chainsaw ain't gonna fit.lol Besides i plan on having the new Ported and muffler modded 660 to race rope with.



Time to bring the 166 lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Time to bring the 166 lol


Great, Now i gotta look for a 090.


----------



## RVALUE

Boys -


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Boys -



Lmfao boys don't tell him I am thinkin on a mr460 build, no not stihl a ford bb saw but it will take a man to hold it lol


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Freehand

Don't firget that hot Shinny there Rope.......MEAN SAW there


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Don't firget that hot Shinny there Rope.......MEAN SAW there



When Rvalue started cutting, we were in the back ground everone stopped talking to watch it run.


----------



## Freehand

Well that's just a whole lot of saws there fellers


----------



## Freehand

Aw yea,got me some too........

That's Wolf's saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> When Rvalue started cutting, we were in the back ground everone stopped talking to watch it run.



The conversation after his run was, man that saw was fast!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Aw yea,got me some too........
> 
> That's Wolf's saw



That saw was fun. I have started hunting one harder than I was before.


----------



## Freehand

Uh-huh.


----------



## RVALUE

Gentlemen, 
rest assured there are no ducks anywhere near the delta of Arkansas. I have successfully seen to it that they are absent.

And Healthy.


----------



## Freehand

These are all Wolf's pics BTW....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dragging this thread back up makes me want the next one to come up quick.
Anyone else?


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Don't firget that hot Shinny there Rope.......MEAN SAW there



One thing I learned for next gtg is I will have a better chain instead of my wore out workchains lol. I really was not quite as prepared as some


----------



## Freehand

You were stihl kickin' some azz there Rope


----------



## Freehand

You fill up the truck with ducks,Dan?


----------



## warjohn

Wished I could have made it but I did not have a job at the time. I got a job the following week.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> One thing I learned for next gtg is I will have a better chain instead of my wore out workchains lol. I really was not quite as prepared as some



I'm with you my chains suck and so do I at working on them. I am thinking square ground on the 460 and 660 next time.


----------



## Freehand

That fat log was putting up a fight!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

We did a little racein'


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> That fat log was putting up a fight!:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup don't know why you did not just throw if over your shoulder lol It evidently weighed more than it appeared to lol.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> That fat log was putting up a fight!:hmm3grin2orange:



log or logger?????


----------



## Freehand

Oh boy,Dan's makin' cheap shots....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Where's the pics of that truckload of ducks and more importantly,where's mine?


----------



## RVALUE

We didn't see many at all. Hardly any.

Our camp got ONE this week. ( By this time last year we had 200 plus.)

PITIFUL

We drove through alot of water, bout 2 feet deep, several miles long.

Incredible.

Our camp is now 2 inches from Bayou Meto.


----------



## RVALUE

You shouldn't get in trouble for ASKING a question....


----------



## RVALUE

We did just get back from Newton County. 

Beaut day.


----------



## RVALUE

Free Info:


What I learned at the GTG was: You can't tune a saw for racing by ear.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> You shouldn't get in trouble for ASKING a question....



LOL!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Free Info:
> 
> 
> What I learned at the GTG was: You can't tune a saw for racing by ear.



I think some can, but I can't. I am always afraid of running to lean.


----------



## Freehand

Maybe we can draw JohnEllison out........

That Dolmar with the square chain,oh boy


----------



## Freehand

Or that big dude saw of his...........


----------



## little possum

RVALUE said:


> Gentlemen,
> rest assured there are no ducks anywhere near the delta of Arkansas. I have successfully seen to it that they are absent.
> 
> And Healthy.



What do you consider ducks? I seen plenty of spoonies in AR, but was lookin for greenheads. And a wigeon and pintail
Plenty of buffle heads down at the NC coast this past week. 

cwack cwack


----------



## RVALUE

green is best.

the woods and fields and skies were MT


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> We didn't see many at all. Hardly any.
> 
> Our camp got ONE this week. ( By this time last year we had 200 plus.)
> 
> PITIFUL
> 
> We drove through alot of water, bout 2 feet deep, several miles long.
> 
> Incredible.
> 
> Our camp is now 2 inches from Bayou Meto.


Did you find you're boat, Hope it didn't float away.


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pics Freehand, Thanks for puttin em up to look at.


----------



## RVALUE

Didn't realize the bayou came from your area, SS,



DON'T FLUSH!


----------



## ropensaddle

Never got into the duck thang don't much care for the videlz. I did love to Pheasant hunt and Quail though


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Never got into the duck thang don't much care for the videlz. I did love to Pheasant hunt and Quail though



Yeah, I went and got a couple dozen toy ducks and a special carrying bag, some rubber overalls, a few little quacky toys (normally referred to as "calls"), some special steel shells, a specialized parka, and a little stamp from the state agency. Then i finally ate one of the ducks I had harvested, and my next yard sale featured two dozen toy ducks in a large marshland camo bag, some little quacky toys, and a little-used marshland camo parka. A young man came by early and relieved me of the lot. I wish him well.


----------



## little possum

teacherman said:


> Yeah, I went and got a couple dozen toy ducks and a special carrying bag, some rubber overalls, a few little quacky toys (normally referred to as "calls"), some special steel shells, a specialized parka, and a little stamp from the state agency. Then i finally ate one of the ducks I had harvested, and my next yard sale featured two dozen toy ducks in a large marshland camo bag, some little quacky toys, and a little-used marshland camo parka. A young man came by early and relieved me of the lot. I wish him well.



LOL, that is a good point. Not much of a pay off from it. But the life long friendships, life experiences, and fun times out doors, are good enough for me


----------



## teacherman

little possum said:


> LOL, that is a good point. Not much of a pay off from it. But the life long friendships, life experiences, and fun times out doors, are good enough for me



It was definitely fun. It has all the elements, well, most of the elements of rue fun. I liked the time two ducks fell at one shot: a big greenhead and a female something-or-other. The greenhead was actually rather edible.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> It was definitely fun. It has all the elements, well, most of the elements of rue fun. I liked the time two ducks fell at one shot: a big greenhead and a female something-or-other. The greenhead was actually rather edible.



I don't care for qackers or goose I can eat it but put a pheasant or quail or prarrie chicken and I will get me some lmfao


----------



## little possum

Yea greenheads arent too bad, well most puddle ducks are pretty good IMO.
Now the divers(fish eaters) are disgusting. 

Rope, no pheasants around here, or prairie chickens. A couple quail, but I dont hunt them, trying to get the population up. Would like to go on some upland bird hunts though. Just another way to spend more time outside.


----------



## RVALUE

Properly prepared, greenheads are to fight for. So are frog legs (eaten kind from real frogs)

((I was once accused of having frog legs by a state trooper. He tried to arrest me for having no visible means of support.))


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Properly prepared, greenheads are to fight for. So are frog legs (eaten kind from real frogs)
> 
> ((I was once accused of having frog legs by a state trooper. He tried to arrest me for having no visible means of support.))



ribit ribit aint too bad gots to make sure ya cut the tendon or they hops out the pan man


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> ribit ribit aint too bad gots to make sure ya cut the tendon or they hops out the pan man


That they will do.


----------



## stihlboy

check this out



Arrowhead said:


> Walk in their shop, trip on the floor and complain of back injury's. You will get what you want! LOL


----------



## RVALUE

Any of you gentlemen know where to get some brown trout fingerlings? North central Arkansas?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Any of you gentlemen know where to get some brown trout fingerlings? North central Arkansas?


Gonna take a bunch of those to make a meal. Sorry i can't help you, but had to make a wise crack.lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Gonna take a bunch of those to make a meal. Sorry i can't help you, but had to make a wise crack.lol



Now the way I see it is, we take all this time, on AS, and put it together and feed it to the trout, will have 50 pounders by fall.


----------



## RVALUE

OBTW

My son John starts at NorthArk in Harrison Monday. Similar to your school SS?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> OBTW
> 
> My son John starts at NorthArk in Harrison Monday. Similar to your school SS?


Good deal, He will like it.


----------



## Arrowhead

stihlboy said:


> check this out




In response to post #1521
That was a JOKE from a thread that was meant to be funny. I am a small business owner myself and would never promote this behavior. You knew from the thread it was in it was a joke. Trying to make me look bad?? I don't want the idiot image that YOU may have. From now on leave my quotes where they are supposed to be!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All you guys from this thread have you checked the MO GTG thread? 2nd weekend in March.


----------



## TRI955

Arrowhead said:


> In response to post #1521
> That was a JOKE from a thread that was meant to be funny. I am a small business owner myself and would never promote this behavior. You knew from the thread it was in it was a joke. Trying to make me look bad?? I don't want the idiot image that YOU may have. From now on leave my quotes where they are supposed to be!



Very nice!!!


----------



## stihlboy

Arrowhead said:


> In response to post #1521
> That was a JOKE from a thread that was meant to be funny. I am a small business owner myself and would never promote this behavior. You knew from the thread it was in it was a joke. Trying to make me look bad?? I don't want the idiot image that YOU may have. From now on leave my quotes where they are supposed to be!



First off, i did not know you are a small buisness owner and/or that you were joking, my purpose was not to make you look bad. 

my dad recently retired from nationwide insurance and saw those types of claims everyday.

again i apologize for the mis-understanding and shall refrain from moving quotes


----------



## RVALUE

TRI955 said:


> Very nice!!!



Where have you been?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Where have you been?


Nice Avatar Dan.


----------



## jnl502

[QUOTE=stihl sawing

cool Avatar other one was good but this one is better! could let u borrow some if u run low i try to keep 10 or 15 thousand rounds on hand for hard times
jnl502


----------



## RVALUE

For those of you who have kept up with the saga of the bucket trucks immobility, she moved up the road today, on her own power. Even took down 6 trees. Just so you don't 'rope' me in......


----------



## RVALUE

PS that is a reppable post.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> For those of you who have kept up with the saga of the bucket trucks immobility, she moved up the road today, on her own power. Even took down 6 trees. Just so you don't 'rope' me in......



I hadn't herd anything about it, is the story on this form? I did see the truck in the driveway around 1pm. If that was the right house?


----------



## RVALUE

That purple truck was the right truck, but in my neighbors driveway. My house is 200 yards to the West. (Around the other road) She has been broken down, on and off for 6 months, and on (?) for 3 solid months. Needs a new carburetor now. And alot of work........to work on....


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> That purple truck was the right truck, but in my neighbors driveway. My house is 200 yards to the West. (Around the other road) She has been broken down, on and off for 6 months, and on (?) for 3 solid months. Needs a new carburetor now. And alot of work........to work on....



So lemme get dis straight you have a ton of work and a ify truck?


----------



## RVALUE

Very poor syntax.

You see, the 'needs' should have followed through to the 'tons of work.'

How are we doing with our cedar?


PS That 372 ran like a striped ape today. Really well.


----------



## TRI955

RVALUE said:


> Where have you been?



I've been around....I will be at the MO GTG, will you?


----------



## RVALUE

Doesn't look too promising as of today. Who knows, though.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Very poor syntax.
> 
> You see, the 'needs' should have followed through to the 'tons of work.'
> 
> How are we doing with our cedar?
> 
> 
> PS That 372 ran like a striped ape today. Really well.


Did you buy Rope's 372?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Did you buy Rope's 372?



Lol nope he did not buy it. I am going to put a new chain on it for next GTG lmfao


----------



## RVALUE

SS

Sadly, ropes not the only one with a 372. 

The rest of the bragging, I'll leave off.


----------



## ropensaddle

It was funny it seemed everyone there had brand new chains and chaps but me<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> a poor man's dilemma <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> It was funny it seemed everyone there had brand new chains and chaps but me<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> a poor man's dilemma <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


My chaps were old,dirty and torn.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I may have had a new chaps and new chain but it was dull as #### compared to some. I have got to spend more time and slow down on that job.


----------



## stihl sawing

Now i will admit to having a new bar and chain on the 460, But they weren't purchased for that event. I took the old bar and chain off it and put it on the 045. Actually i think the old chain on the 045 cut better than the new one.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now i will admit to having a new bar and chain on the 460, But they weren't purchased for that event. I took the old bar and chain off it and put it on the 045. Actually i think the old chain on the 045 cut better than the new one.



I like the first sharpen the best, it seems the first time a chain is sharpened it is at optimum set. Mine are all throw away chains at the company I used to work at, I took them home lol they cut ok for work but next event I will be sporting a nice brand new chain <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## jnl502

Chaps what are those some new race saw technolligy to saw faster straiter farther. I need one for every saw i have!


----------



## MO-Iron

If I wore the old chaps, y'all would have probably put up a hazard perimeter fence around me thinking that I might snag your chaps too. Fact is us old farm boys were taught to dress-up when going to town.

Looks like I will make the March GTG. Most of the Arkansas bunch will be traveling within a mile of the house. If any of you want to stop, give me a PM.

MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> If I wore the old chaps, y'all would have probably put up a hazard perimeter fence around me thinking that I might snag your chaps too. Fact is us old farm boys were taught to dress-up when going to town.
> 
> Looks like I will make the March GTG. Most of the Arkansas bunch will be traveling within a mile of the house. If any of you want to stop, give me a PM.
> 
> MO-Iron



Sounds good see you there, is the 346 done?


----------



## RVALUE

MO-Iron said:


> If I wore the old chaps, y'all would have probably put up a hazard perimeter fence around me thinking that I might snag your chaps too. Fact is us old farm boys were taught to dress-up when going to town.
> 
> Looks like I will make the March GTG. Most of the Arkansas bunch will be traveling within a mile of the house. If any of you want to stop, give me a PM.
> 
> MO-Iron



Now, how can the most of us come within a mile of your house? Is it that big? Or has a tornado 'spread it around?' 


Weren't you the ag teach?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Now, how can the most of us come within a mile of your house? Is it that big? Or has a tornado 'spread it around?'
> 
> 
> Weren't you the ag teach?


Yes he was.


----------



## RVALUE

Wooops, my mistake.


_Aren't_ you the ag teacher?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Wooops, my mistake.
> 
> 
> _Aren't_ you the ag teacher?


LOL, It ain't good to have to be the grammar police on your own post Dan.


----------



## Eric Modell

Any of you guys coming up to Mo. You guys will look good next to me, no chaps, no chain break, and never have seen square chain. I am so hick I have been running a 18" bar on my 85 CC husky for 27 years, did not know what bigger bars were for.

Eric


----------



## stihl sawing

Eric Modell said:


> Any of you guys coming up to Mo. You guys will look good next to me, no chaps, no chain break, and never have seen square chain. I am so hick I have been running a 18" bar on my 85 CC husky for 27 years, did not know what bigger bars were for.
> 
> Eric


Sounds like a set up, Sure those saws are not set up specifically for racing. You may even be hiding and not listing saws in the sig that are piped with domed pistons. While us on the other hand have nothing but wood sharks and wildthings to bring.lol just razzin ya. I wear all that crap cause i'm clumsy and awkward. Have cut my leg many years ago. But back then i would cut till daylight to dark and didn't know when to quit. So when tiredness sets in you lose concentration. Kinda still that way so i take precautions to keep from making my wife a widow. lol Hmmmm, Need to go check if she has life insurance on me.lol

Sure would like to be there, Don't think it's gonna happen though. Shoot, i was the only one that wore a hemet at the AR GTG. Everybody else knew what they were doing.lol


----------



## Eric Modell

I am all for the safety gear just don't have the money to spend know. My saws run great because I read As and don't push them. My old 285 has a scored piston, but it just keeps ticking and ticking.


----------



## stihl sawing

Eric Modell said:


> I am all for the safety gear just don't have the money to spend know. My saws run great because I read As and don't push them. My old 285 has a scored piston, but it just keeps ticking and ticking.


I was just messin with ya, If you ever met me you would see i'm a jokester.


----------



## RVALUE

My 372 had a doomed piston, until the week before the GTG.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> My 372 had a doomed piston, until the week before the GTG.



I hear them domed pistons kick arse so how did you turn in the pop up?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> My 372 had a doomed piston, until the week before the GTG.


LOL, Would that be doomed or domed.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I was just messin with ya, If you ever met me you would see i'm a jokester.



That is a understatement I stihl have not figured out how you got that 460 to run off lectricity<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I hear them domed pistons kick arse so how did you turn in the pop up?



nope, Mine was DOOMED!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> That is a understatement I stihl have not figured out how you got that 460 to run off lectricity<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Ahh... the secrets that could be told.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> nope, Mine was DOOMED!



Sounds a bit extreme so how do they work<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds a bit extreme so how do they work<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Uhhh, Don't think ya want one of them rope, Besides you gotta take care of that 372. I have plans for it later.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Uhhh, Don't think ya want one of them rope, Besides you gotta take care of that 372. I have plans for it later.



I am planning a little more modding to it two piece head and pipe ring a bell? Dern nitro power is getting me thinking!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I am planning a little more modding to it two piece head and pipe ring a bell? Dern nitro power is getting me thinking!


That ain't gonna be fair.


----------



## RVALUE

Here's how you do it:

First you answer a call on Sunday to help a young man get a little tree off his parents house. You show up with the bucket, and see a 36 inch tree, broke in half. You watch these two 18 YO's carve and drop limbs (dead) on everything. After a few hours, they get in over their wild thing's capacity. You want to go home, so you go get your pristine, 372. Can't find your gas, because your "help" has it, or something. No matter, shouldn't take a tank anyway. BUT it does. So (afterall, THEY have been using this new gas, and oil for hours), you get alittle gas to finish the cut, and 5 minutes later, the saw is DOOMED. 

You then collect a couple hundred, (1/3 of their other estimate) and go home. You learn that the piston is DOOMED, and you get on ebay and order another saw. You get some finatic's personal favorite, and he lets you in on a secret:

"If you want to learn about fixing chainsaws, check out Arboristsite.com"

So you check out and find AS, then you sign up, then you buy lots more saws, and then you hot rod them, and then you spend the rest of your life..........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Here's how you do it:
> 
> First you answer a call on Sunday to help a young man get a little tree off his parents house. You show up with the bucket, and see a 36 inch tree, broke in half. You watch these two 18 YO's carve and drop limbs (dead) on everything. After a few hours, they get in over their wild thing's capacity. You want to go home, so you go get your pristine, 372. Can't find your gas, because your "help" has it, or something. No matter, shouldn't take a tank anyway. BUT it does. So (afterall, THEY have been using this new gas, and oil for hours), you get alittle gas to finish the cut, and 5 minutes later, the saw is DOOMED.
> 
> You then collect a couple hundred, (1/3 of their other estimate) and go home. You learn that the piston is DOOMED, and you get on ebay and order another saw. You get some finatic's personal favorite, and he lets you in on a secret:
> 
> "If you want to learn about fixing chainsaws, check out Arboristsite.com"
> 
> So you check out and find AS, then you sign up, then you buy lots more saws, and then you hot rod them, and then you spend the rest of your life..........



Sad story, But that last part sounds like me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Mo-Iron and Teacherman*

Look at this, one of Rope's saws trying to get in the middle of the conversation.


----------



## RVALUE

My goal next time is to be _almost_ as organized as barneyrb. 

Heck, you have to dream big.


----------



## RVALUE

Of course it would be good to out cut rope and John E, but it's hard to overcome beginners luck.


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> My goal next time is to be _almost_ as organized as barneyrb.
> 
> Heck, you have to dream big.



Organized?????? I was thinking mass confusion at it's finest.


----------



## RVALUE

Fine is good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Of course it would be good to out cut rope and John E, but it's hard to overcome beginners luck.



Thats funny!


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> Organized?????? I was thinking mass confusion at it's finest.


Nope you was definitely organized.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Storm*

Are all of you doing ok? I just took the propane torch to the satelight so I got internet for a little while. 

We got around 1/4" ice around 3" or 4" of snow so far, should be out of here at midnight.

We only lost one tree, in the driveway cedar. Me and Rod cut it up this morning and piled it in the field.


----------



## Freehand

Hey Stephen,we got a 1/4" of ice last night and it's been snowing to beat the band all day.....we've got 5" right now,they're calling for 8"...we'll see


----------



## stihl sawing

Not every day you get to hear about people talking about snow in arkansas.


----------



## Freehand

Yea,those Michigan guys are laughing at us


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,those Michigan guys are laughing at us


Yep ole Yooper gets snow in july.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Stephen,we got a 1/4" of ice last night and it's been snowing to beat the band all day.....we've got 5" right now,they're calling for 8"...we'll see



Would that be Fayettenam, or farther East?


----------



## Freehand

Furder east I'm afraid.....


----------



## RVALUE

I was furder East yesterday. Getting a gen started. Stayed 45 minutes.


----------



## RVALUE

Drove 415 miles to get into this good stuff.


----------



## RVALUE

('course when I was younger, (much) I drove _much_ farther to try to get into different stuff.)


----------



## Lurch2

Got about 6 inches of snow up here. No ice though. Nobody down here knows how to drive in the snow. I think you should have to live in snow country for a month to figure it out.


----------



## Freehand

No chit,the further south you go the worse it gets.The worst thing down here is the guys with huge trucks doing 55 mph on top of 6" of snow like they're invincible or something.....

That usually the dumb cracker you see at the bottom of a big hill upside down in da ditch..:taped:


----------



## ropensaddle

Lurch2 said:


> Got about 6 inches of snow up here. No ice though. Nobody down here knows how to drive in the snow. I think you should have to live in snow country for a month to figure it out.



The problem starts with center lane huggers lmfao they make the trails in the wrong spots and cause head on collisions.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> No chit,the further south you go the worse it gets.The worst thing down here is the guys with huge trucks doing 55 mph on top of 6" of snow like they're invincible or something.....
> 
> That usually the dumb cracker you see at the bottom of a big hill upside down in da ditch..:taped:



I get it, its you with your avatar pullin 'em out.


----------



## KMB

Hey freehand...send some of that snow to the southwest corner of the state. There's a Canadian (me) down there that is missin' the snow something terrible! Bring the snow! 

I'm wondering how far I'd have to go around here to find someone that has a block heater for their vehicle besides me. 

Kevin


----------



## RVALUE

KMB said:


> Hey freehand...send some of that snow to the southwest corner of the state. There's a Canadian (me) down there that is missin' the snow something terrible! Bring the snow!
> 
> I'm wondering how far I'd have to go around here to find someone that has a block heater for their vehicle besides me.
> 
> Kevin



I thought you were in the northwest. How mis-informed I am....


----------



## KMB

RVALUE said:


> I thought you were in the northwest. How mis-informed I am....



I'm up against the Texas and Louisiana borders.

I'd like to be in the northwest part of the state...nice country. I have some good friends in MO near Springfield...I wouldn't mind living there also...outside of Springfield. Since moving to the country, I NEVER want to go back to the city.

Kevin


----------



## RVALUE

KMB said:


> I'm up against the Texas and Louisiana borders.
> 
> I'd like to be in the northwest part of the state...nice country. I have some good friends in MO near Springfield...I wouldn't mind living there also...outside of Springfield. Since moving to the country, I NEVER want to go back to the city.
> 
> Kevin



That is pretty near south west. I went to Springhill LA once.


----------



## KMB

RVALUE said:


> That is pretty near south west. I went to Springhill LA once.



I'm about 25 mins from Springhill.

Kevin


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, Hows that new shop coming?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Freehand, Hows that new shop coming?



He is building a new shop?


----------



## RVALUE

He was putting one together, not sure the building is new. I hope it is not white and powdery inside.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> He was putting one together, not sure the building is new. I hope it is not white and powdery inside.



Its cold and crappy outside. How about a mini workshop GTG, his yours or mine? I could or would learn some things I'm sure.


----------



## RVALUE

Mine is good to go. Even have some big wood. Er medium


----------



## RVALUE

'Course it would take all day, cause time you went and checked out all the neat stuff,......


----------



## stihl sawing

:


RVALUE said:


> 'Course it would take all day, cause time you went and checked out all the neat stuff,......


Do we get free range and pilfering in your shop?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> o we get free range and pilfering in your shop?:biggrinbounce2:



your gal?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> your gal?


If ya can get her to go for it, sure.lol


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Freehand, Hows that new shop coming?



Got my machinery moved last week Dan....not very big,30x28 but it'll do until I can add on....

REALLY like not paying rentopcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> If ya can get her to go for it, sure.lol



Pair of 38's for sure. My fav.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Got my machinery moved last week Dan....not very big,30x28 but it'll do until I can add on....
> 
> REALLY like not paying rentopcorn:



long as the floor isn't white today, and you can see stars.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Pair of 38's for sure. My fav.


LMAO, Are we talkin about the same thing?


----------



## RVALUE

freehand, should have asked if you need a t-grid ceilling?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> Its cold and crappy outside. How about a mini workshop GTG, his yours or mine? I could or would learn some things I'm sure.





RVALUE said:


> Mine is good to go. Even have some big wood. Er medium



You guys up for this? We'll do it 3 or 4 weeks notice its a heated shop cold and weather wont be an issue. 

Details will be in PM. Send me a PM if interested. I'll have directions before long.

Just a day BS in the shop, working on saws, maybe make a few cookies.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot if you know something one of us could learn from, do a little class.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys up for this? We'll do it 3 or 4 weeks notice its a heated shop cold and weather wont be an issue. 

Details will be in PM. Send me a PM if interested. I'll have directions before long.

Just a day BS in the shop, working on saws, maybe make a few cookies.

I forgot if you know something one of us could learn from, do a little class.

To the top one more time.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, Are we talkin about the same thing?



I just got the rest of the story on your avatar. The cameraman just said, 

"flattery will get you nowhere."


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> You guys up for this? We'll do it 3 or 4 weeks notice its a heated shop cold and weather wont be an issue.
> 
> Details will be in PM. Send me a PM if interested. I'll have directions before long.
> 
> Just a day BS in the shop, working on saws, maybe make a few cookies.
> 
> I forgot if you know something one of us could learn from, do a little class.
> 
> To the top one more time.



There is only parking for about 40 vehicles.


----------



## RVALUE

Bumping the bottom....


----------



## Freehand

Gotta do it right Dan........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Gotta do it right Dan........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I stand big time corrected. 

Bumping the top.


----------



## RVALUE

That reminds me, why am I wasting my time here?


----------



## RVALUE

Ughhh, answered my own question.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> You guys up for this? We'll do it 3 or 4 weeks notice its a heated shop cold and weather wont be an issue.
> 
> Details will be in PM. Send me a PM if interested. I'll have directions before long.
> 
> Just a day BS in the shop, working on saws, maybe make a few cookies.
> 
> I forgot if you know something one of us could learn from, do a little class.
> 
> To the top one more time.



Some of the info one more time.


----------



## Freehand

Sorry Dan,out in the shop tonight building a speaker cabinet.....be back later....:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> That reminds me, why am I wasting my time here?


Uhh......You live in arkansas and was at the GTG.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Sorry Dan,out in the shop tonight building a speaker cabinet.....be back later....:monkey:


Were gonna need pics.


----------



## RVALUE

Ah, the benefits of running an adoloscent day care. You can hand them a prop and have them pose, during lunch, or ...... Of course it's nice. 

Puts a hole new meaning to fringe benefits.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm a slow learner.





http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124266&d=1265502438


----------



## John Ellison

SS, How come you're limping?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay John, how you been?


----------



## John Ellison

Doin' good Steven, how about you guys? Are you gonna get any more snow today or tomorrow?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We are doing good. We might get some tonight or tomorrow. I for one have had all I need for this year but its not my decision.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> SS, How come you're limping?


Got a pinched nerve in the back, Was gonna try and blame it on rope. He might find me and hurt it worse though.lol Don't know how i hurt it just know it hurts.lol Going to get a shot in the spine wed.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Got a pinched nerve in the back, Was gonna try and blame it on rope. He might find me and hurt it worse though.lol Don't know how i hurt it just know it hurts.lol Going to get a shot in the spine wed.



Looks like big red is going to get a work out next year<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Got a pinched nerve in the back, Was gonna try and blame it on rope. He might find me and hurt it worse though.lol Don't know how i hurt it just know it hurts.lol Going to get a shot in the spine wed.



The _nerve_ of some people, and what they will do for attention.


----------



## RVALUE

If I got a shot in the spine, it would break the needle, or rust.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> If I got a shot in the spine, it would break the needle, or rust.


Well if they do break it off, I hope to be still knocked out.lol


----------



## RVALUE

Mine's Titanium. My kids want to scrap me out now.


----------



## barneyrb

Not to change the subject but we are supposed to get 4-6" of heavy wet snow tonight. This is the first in ~10 years here so the *IDIOTS* will be out driving tonight and tomorrow. Looks like the old Jeep will come out of retirement.


----------



## Freehand

Lookin' like it's gonna miss NW Arkansas....it's about time....high of 49 on sat.


----------



## RVALUE

barneyrb said:


> Not to change the subject but we are supposed to get 4-6" of heavy wet snow tonight. This is the first in ~10 years here so the *IDIOTS* will be out driving tonight and tomorrow. Looks like the old Jeep will come out of retirement.



Being yours, I'm sure it's neat as well, you get the idea....


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> Not to change the subject but we are supposed to get 4-6" of heavy wet snow tonight. This is the first in ~10 years here so the *IDIOTS* will be out driving tonight and tomorrow. Looks like the old Jeep will come out of retirement.


We might get a little of it, The six we got a couple of days ago has melted some, It is one big mud hole.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> We might get a little of it, The six we got a couple of days ago has melted some, It is one big mud hole.



I have never seen it like this here in the mountains. I got stuck in my field in an area I used to never spin a tire my yard usually rocks looks like a mud bogg. We need some dry weather it is beginning to be un-real. With spring rains coming on soon what are we going to do?


----------



## RVALUE

?


----------



## Eric Modell

ropensaddle said:


> I have never seen it like this here in the mountains. I got stuck in my field in an area I used to never spin a tire my yard usually rocks looks like a mud bogg. We need some dry weather it is beginning to be un-real. With spring rains coming on soon what are we going to do?



You need to come North to the MO GTG to see better weather.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> You need to come North to the MO GTG to see better weather.:hmm3grin2orange:



Brawhahahahah I bet its 65 and arid there ehhhhhh? When is it and what area of MO.


----------



## Eric Modell

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhahahahah I bet its 65 and arid there ehhhhhh? When is it and what area of MO.



Second week in March.

About 20 miles South of East of Lebanon. 

This Saturday about ten of us are going to get started.

We want a bunch of you Arkansas guys to show us how it is done.

People are coming from several states.


----------



## RVALUE

Eric Modell said:


> Second week in March.
> 
> About 20 miles South of East of Lebanon.
> 
> This Saturday about ten of us are going to get started.
> 
> We want a bunch of you Arkansas guys to show us how it is done.
> 
> People are coming from several states.



state of confusion? Denial?


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> Second week in March.
> 
> About 20 miles South of East of Lebanon.
> 
> This Saturday about ten of us are going to get started.
> 
> We want a bunch of you Arkansas guys to show us how it is done.
> 
> People are coming from several states.



Is that north south east west as far as how its done main thing is plenty wood to cut easy directions when it nears time. Potluck is nice accommodations posted room to park rigs. Mostly people are coming to meet friends so really it is fairly easy to set up a good GTG with a good place nice hardwood set up on slats if posible. Tables and such make things nice most will bring their own chairs. It is still a little perplexing but it is definately fun.


----------



## Eric Modell

ropensaddle said:


> Is that north south east west as far as how its done main thing is plenty wood to cut easy directions when it nears time. Potluck is nice accommodations posted room to park rigs. Mostly people are coming to meet friends so really it is fairly easy to set up a good GTG with a good place nice hardwood set up on slats if posible. Tables and such make things nice most will bring their own chairs. It is still a little perplexing but it is definately fun.



It looks like it is about 200 miles north for you. It is east of Springfield.

Good info about the tables and posting lodging information.


----------



## RVALUE

Lake Lene is right on the way for you , rope.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd ride with you, (Me) if'n I had time...


----------



## RVALUE

Course my saws ride in the back, yours prolly ride in the front. 

(Not to say I'm not a front man in some categories.)


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Course my saws ride in the back, yours prolly ride in the front.
> 
> (Not to say I'm not a front man in some categories.)


He made me ride in the back of the truck. He did supply a ratchet strap to tie myself in.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> It looks like it is about 200 miles north for you. It is east of Springfield.
> 
> Good info about the tables and posting lodging information.



There is either open to all or by invitation pm and or a private deal. We wondering about liability for the host decided it might be wiser to invite next time but not sure if it will go thatr way or not. Some yahoo sued a gtg host out in wierd land some where. I would suggest you check with insurance to see your liability. I am in no way attempting to scare you just inform you of something that around these parts would not seem necessary. However I would personally hate to see someone get mixed up in some jack<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>'s plan to ruin your family's farm or whatever he had planned. Note: I have met over 25 persons from this site and not one of them was sketchy or shifty. We all know however that public event can bring in these types. I would hate to see generousity exploited is why I even brought this up.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Course my saws ride in the back, yours prolly ride in the front.
> 
> (Not to say I'm not a front man in some categories.)



Lol I sold my truck so it will be in my oldie or my kia if the kia I would have to insist the saws are covered in at least two trash bags the wife would kill us lol Seriously though it is hard for me to commit to it as of now but I will keep it in the realm of possibilities. We all had fun last one but it is possibly too soon for me this one depending on finances and work. I will keep in touch though if I decide to go.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I sold my truck so it will be in my oldie or my kia if the kia I would have to insist the saws are covered in at least two trash bags the wife would kill us lol Seriously though it is hard for me to commit to it as of now but I will keep it in the realm of possibilities. We all had fun last one but it is possibly too soon for me this one depending on finances and work. I will keep in touch though if I decide to go.


Hey i'll go if you let me ride , I will put a trash bag on and go vroom vroom every now and then. You will think the saws are ready to race. ...........Just jokin i can't go


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Hey i'll go if you let me ride , I will put a trash bag on and go vroom vroom every now and then. You will think the saws are ready to race. ...........Just jokin i can't go



Where would you keep the gerbil's <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Where would you keep the gerbil's <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Got a warm and cozy place for them.


----------



## Freehand

ewwwwwww..........


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Got a warm and cozy place for them.



Now who ain't right


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> ewwwwwww..........


I've been tryin to gross them out, Don't think it's workin.


----------



## Eric Modell

ropensaddle said:


> There is either open to all or by invitation pm and or a private deal. We wondering about liability for the host decided it might be wiser to invite next time but not sure if it will go thatr way or not. Some yahoo sued a gtg host out in wierd land some where. I would suggest you check with insurance to see your liability. I am in no way attempting to scare you just inform you of something that around these parts would not seem necessary. However I would personally hate to see someone get mixed up in some jack<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203BB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>'s plan to ruin your family's farm or whatever he had planned. Note: I have met over 25 persons from this site and not one of them was sketchy or shifty. We all know however that public event can bring in these types. I would hate to see generousity exploited is why I even brought this up.



I am not the sponsor. Just helping get it together. I thing the site is a cattle farm, with a camp site. Owner said all he wants is some fire wood and no more then two missing cows. :hmm3grin2orange:

Supercarbs is helping getting it going.


----------



## stihl sawing

Eric Modell said:


> I am not the sponsor. Just helping get it together. I thing the site is a cattle farm, with a camp site. Owner said all he wants is some fire wood and no more then two missing cows. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Supercarbs is helping getting it going.


Did you say free beef.


----------



## ropensaddle

Eric Modell said:


> I am not the sponsor. Just helping get it together. I thing the site is a cattle farm, with a camp site. Owner said all he wants is some fire wood and no more then two missing cows. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Supercarbs is helping getting it going.



Is More Iron in that pack? lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Got a warm and cozy place for them.



crowded?


----------



## Freehand

Ewwwwwwwwwww.....you ladies are NASTY......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Where would you keep the gerbil's <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>





stihl sawing said:


> Got a warm and cozy place for them.





freehandslabber said:


> ewwwwwww..........



ewwww is right. Anyway, I hear the little gerbils just are not enough any more. Now it's on to.....

"Muskrat Love."

"Muskrat Sally, Muskrat Sue, crawlin' all around, up inside of y.."

:monkey::hmm3grin2orange: (insert puking smiley here...)


----------



## RVALUE

Greetings to Fellow Arkys, and those that are friends with them.

Cut some trees with new tree jack yesterday, trying to get pics to fit.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Greetings to Fellow Arkys, and those that are friends with them.
> 
> Cut some trees with new tree jack yesterday, trying to get pics to fit.



Did you shetch and skew


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hey haven't seen this thread in a while. Hows everbody?

I feel lost and don't know what to do, my other favorite thread is gone.


----------



## RVALUE

This must be what a covey feels like after they've been scattered, and they are trying to regroup.

Anybody get shot?


----------



## RVALUE

To keep it legal, here on this thread:

I loaded two logs today with my 43 horse orange tractor, weighed 5440 together. Now they can rot besides the others.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> This must be what a covey feels like after they've been scattered, and they are trying to regroup.
> 
> Anybody get shot?



That is a rep-able post but I had already hit you, I think?


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> That is a rep-able post but I had already hit you, I think?


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


That too sir is a reppable post..........thus the grift sustains itself


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> To keep it legal, here on this thread:
> 
> I loaded two logs today with my 43 horse orange tractor, weighed 5440 together. Now they can rot besides the others.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Man all that money for logs wasted:hmm3grin2orange:
I have two logs that gross over five tons


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Man all that money for logs wasted:hmm3grin2orange:
> I have two logs that gross over five tons



You're right, being in my log pile is a waste of money. If I had real equipment, and real trees, then I could have real logs. But I had to have some talent to load logs weighing over a 1000 pounds more than the loader will lift. Maybe not. Someday when I grow up,......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Besides, we 'young uns' are jist trying to figure out who's second or third. Not unseat the saddle. You know, the chuck norris of climbers......


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> You're right, being in my log pile is a waste of money. If I had real equipment, and real trees, then I could have real logs. But I had to have some talent to load logs weighing over a 1000 pounds more than the loader will lift. Maybe not. Someday when I grow up,......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Besides, we 'young uns' are jist trying to figure out who's second or third. Not unseat the saddle. You know, the chuck norris of climbers......



Braw hahahah I am always last lol Really was poking fun about log values and how people believe they're gold lol. The best they are doing now at our mill is 45 per ton so those logs were about a little over a hundy lol. They are almost not worth hauling and are not unless your close to mill.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Braw hahahah I am always last lol Really was poking fun about log values and how people believe they're gold lol. The best they are doing now at our mill is 45 per ton so those logs were about a little over a hundy lol. They are almost not worth hauling and are not unless your close to mill.



Except these were maple.


----------



## RVALUE

And today is a walnut if it isn't too wet.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> And today is a walnut if it isn't too wet.



Lol 40 per ton then at the mill, now if you find the right buyer in Mo but they would want a 30 ton load!


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> That is a rep-able post but I had already hit you, I think?



If anybody else respected you and your opinion, they would step up and rep me for you. Kind of a show of repspect.


----------



## RVALUE

I may have 20 or 30 tons saved up. Walnut.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I may have 20 or 30 tons saved up. Walnut.



Give them a ring a ding they will come for that much and pay much better than our mills as Ar mills just classify it as hardwood Veneer logs is what your looking for!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> If anybody else respected you and your opinion, they would step up and rep me for you. Kind of a show of repspect.



I'm going to remember that one! Its not copyrighted is it?


----------



## RVALUE

What happened to Rope?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> What happened to Rope?


He's been working late, You know when ya reach his age you gotta rest after a hard day.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> He's been working late, You know when ya reach his age you gotta rest after a hard day.:hmm3grin2orange:



I believe the rest home has a curfew. 7:00 PM.


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> I believe the rest home has a curfew. 7:00 PM.



I used to live in a rest home. Those curfews are a mixed blessing. Finally some, _peace_, not ..........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hows everyone south and east of here? Did any of the storms get any of you?

Just draging an old thread back up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Hows everyone south and east of here? Did any of the storms get any of you?
> 
> Just draging an old thread back up. :hmm3grin2orange:



I faired well pmed ss there were naders everywhere last night supposed to be more tonight:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> I believe the rest home has a curfew. 7:00 PM.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000204E4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Anybody notice how fast the site operates when SS isn't on?


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> I faired well pmed ss there were naders everywhere last night supposed to be more tonight:monkey:



Am praying that you guys are all safe. Take care.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Am praying that you guys are all safe. Take care.



It worked as I saw one but it was going away and ss had one nearer but made it thannks for the prayers


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Anybody notice how fast the site operates when SS isn't on?


----------



## RVALUE

Just picked up a nice load of medium sized elm. Lots of 36 inch, some up to 48. Ready to be reduced to cookies.


----------



## RVALUE

Here is one for you intellects: 

Thinking outside the box only applies to 'those in the box.'


----------



## RVALUE

PS. Tri955:

The shinny ran away with itself today, and wouldn't even shut off with the kill switch. Choked it to death. Filled with gas (it wasn't out), and it ran fine.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> PS. Tri955:
> 
> The shinny ran away with itself today, and wouldn't even shut off with the kill switch. Choked it to death. Filled with gas (it wasn't out), and it ran fine.


It was tired of the elm, That was it's way of telling you to feed it some good wood.lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> It was tired of the elm, That was it's way of telling you to feed it some good wood.lol



It should be happy to be _in_ wood. It has been keeping company with a lot of dust lately.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> It should be happy to be _in_ wood. It has been keeping company with a lot of dust lately.


Well, Guess you're right. Any wood is better than no wood.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Well, Guess you're right. Any wood is better than no wood.



That's it! That big elm was _'snackey wood'!_


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> That's it! That big elm was [*I]'snackey wood'![/I]*


You gonna split that stuff, You better borrow Rope's splitter. It's about the only one that will do it.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I haven't seen this thread in a while, good times. Are we talking GTG yet?


----------



## RVALUE

And get this, this tree was covered in red wasps, big hornets, smaller boring bees, maybe honey bees, and yellow jackets. Thousands of them and NO nests.


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> You gonna split that stuff, You better borrow Rope's splitter. It's about the only one that will do it.lol



You aught to see the one Dan's making right now....monster


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I haven't seen this thread in a while, good times. Are we talking GTG yet?



Freehand talked about late October, couldn't remember about your schedule.


----------



## RVALUE

Course I may have time, LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Freehand talked about late October, couldn't remember about your schedule.



I don't have a big or fast saw yet, but I'm always up for a close GTG. Talking saws and cutting.


----------



## RVALUE

I got 10 - 15 TONS of 24 + wood. We may not need it all.

Finished the splitter this a.m. But the truck went to the tree. Tomorrow I'll try and run it.


----------



## RVALUE

My 372 started and ran 3 times in the shop, as I adjusted the chain tension. Got to the job and it sat in the sun for an hour, and then wouldn't start AT ALL.

All kinds of trouble. Oh well.........


----------



## RVALUE

That elm would make some good fire pit stools. Probably _never_ rot.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm ready for another GTG, Just don't have it at deer season and hope it's not 18 degrees again.lol Man that was cold for a while.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> That elm would make some good fire pit stools. Probably _never_ rot.


You got that right, I have an elm stump in the yard i cut down 15 years ago and it's still hard as a brick.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I'm ready for another GTG, Just don't have it at deer season and hope it's not 18 degrees again.lol Man that was cold for a while.



Just so that all members from last year know. My brother put our tent heater in the trash.  He named it the sootmaster 2000


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I'm ready for another GTG, Just don't have it at deer season and hope it's not 18 degrees again.lol Man that was cold for a while.



Do we loose too many members doing it during deer season?


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Do we loose too many members doing it during deer season?


Probably lost a few, If it's at gun season you will lose me.lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You got that right, I have an elm stump in the yard i cut down 15 years ago and it's still hard as a brick.



I've got a brick that is hard as an elm.


----------



## RVALUE

Broke in a buddy today, recruiting for the GTG. He's the stump grinder here in town.


----------



## teacherman

*Howdy!*

Hey guys. Remember me? I am interested. I desperately need to get out of Kansas. October works for me.

I will bring the sign Chad made.


----------



## logging22

Supercabs just let me in on this. Whats up? Nobody wanted to tell me? Jeezo flip and crap. I want to go. Can i come? Is it just for the in crowd? Whats up??


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Supercabs just let me in on this. Whats up? Nobody wanted to tell me? Jeezo flip and crap. I want to go. Can i come? Is it just for the in crowd? Whats up??



You redlegs boycott the KS one, but Arkansas is good enough fer ye? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## J.W Younger

I've got some vac time coming, sure would like to meet some of you characters.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> You redlegs boycott the KS one, but Arkansas is good enough fer ye? :greenchainsaw:



Didnt boycott anything brother. Just couldnt make it. Going to try to make this one.


----------



## ropensaddle

I am going to be a busy bee till November again, I sure like a little chill in the air lol.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Supercabs just let me in on this. Whats up? Nobody wanted to tell me? Jeezo flip and crap. I want to go. Can i come? Is it just for the in crowd? Whats up??


You better make it. Don't make us come drag you here. I'll be standin behind the others while they try.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I am going to be a busy bee till November again, I sure like a little chill in the air lol.


NOT 18 though.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I am going to be a busy bee till November again, I sure like a little chill in the air lol.



Not me. I have a lot of time on my hands....


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> NOT 18 though.



Lmao no that wouldn't be right eh?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You better make it. Don't make us come drag you here. I'll be standin behind the others while they try.lol



They might need your help brother. HAHA.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao no that wouldn't be right eh?



He thought he was posting in the BS thread....


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Not me. I have a lot of time on my hands....



Lol not when ya get that splitter warm you will be busy as you can be.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> They might need your help brother. HAHA.


Not me, I was the smallest guy there.lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Not me, I was the smallest guy there.lol



Yes, but in your defense, it _was_ 18 degrees.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Didnt boycott anything brother. Just couldnt make it. Going to try to make this one.



Good deal. Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Yes, but in your defense, it _was_ 18 degrees.


LOL, You been talkin to my wife.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> You redlegs boycott the KS one, but Arkansas is good enough fer ye? :greenchainsaw:



The KS GTG was fun. It was there own fault for not showing Ha HA. I think it will be the 4th time we seen each other at a GTG.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Good deal. Look forward to seeing you again.



You gotta bring more of that weird beer. I love it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> NOT 18 though.



Ill take it over 100 any day.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> You gotta bring more of that weird beer. I love it.



Can do. Glad you like dark and woody beer!


----------



## RVALUE

Kept about 10 tons of decent sized wood, runs up to six feet. Lots of 3 and 4. Feet. 

Took pictures and will work on them tomorrow. Maybe. 

Rope, the real 372 pulled the 48 inch bar relatively well. Cut the stump in one tank. Less than one tank. It was oval shaped 4 x 6 feet.

My tractor wouldn't pick up a 30 inch long piece of the trunk. The tractor is rated at 1800 pounds, but I didn't weigh the piece. 

Piece of wood, not POS.


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> Kept about 10 tons of decent sized wood, runs up to six feet. Lots of 3 and 4. Feet.
> 
> Took pictures and will work on them tomorrow. Maybe.
> 
> Rope, the real 372 pulled the 48 inch bar relatively well. Cut the stump in one tank. Less than one tank. It was oval shaped 4 x 6 feet.
> 
> My tractor wouldn't pick up a 30 inch long piece of the trunk. The tractor is rated at 1800 pounds, but I didn't weigh the piece.
> 
> Piece of wood, not POS.



Sounds like good wood for the notorious 009! :chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Kept about 10 tons of decent sized wood, runs up to six feet. Lots of 3 and 4. Feet.
> 
> Took pictures and will work on them tomorrow. Maybe.
> 
> Rope, the real 372 pulled the 48 inch bar relatively well. Cut the stump in one tank. Less than one tank. It was oval shaped 4 x 6 feet.
> 
> My tractor wouldn't pick up a 30 inch long piece of the trunk. The tractor is rated at 1800 pounds, but I didn't weigh the piece.
> 
> Piece of wood, not POS.


Good thing you got the real one ehh lmfao:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok, GTG at Dan's house, He has the wood ready to make cookies.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ok, GTG at Dan's house, He has the wood ready to make cookies.



Lol so are they lipstick sized<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Good thing you got the real one ehh lmfao:monkey:



You know it! LOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

I think we should have a real live climbing / takedown seminar.


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Good thing you got the real one ehh lmfao:monkey:



Don't remember this happening before, (but I'm old and forgetful) but I set the bark on smolder with the exhaust cutting off the stump. The bar was reasonably cool. (for a 48)


----------



## logging22

bump


----------



## Freehand

Hey guys,we're starting to get things together for this years gtg. It's going to be in Newton County again,but in a different spot.Directions will be sent by PM this year,so you fellers will have to chime in here to get a set.

Gonna try to get a certain mystery guest to attend,a veritable "chainsaw celebrity" if you will......opcorn:


We're coming up with a raffle saw and goodies from some of the site sponsors as well,we'll announce all that when we get it together.


Possible dates at the moment are:Oct.9-10,Oct. 16=17,Nov.6-7.That's all before gun season here.


Post up for roll call.......it'll be a big time


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm in.


----------



## Freehand

Schweet..opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll start hunting a saw, something interesting. :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I found something. 







:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freehand

LOL that's great Steven.....gonna have a bigraffle saw guys....better start signing up!


----------



## warjohn

Late October or early November works best for me. If I am correct Bigjohnston works Oct. 16 but is off Nov. 6


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Late October or early November works best for me. If I am correct Bigjohnston works Oct. 16 but is off Nov. 6



Would be great to see you guys.


----------



## barneyrb

I guess that means that I'd better get the 064 put back together. This year I've got a 090 I can bring for a big saw, several new additions, and a pretty sweet running 262 that I put together. Will there be a Wild Thing class?

I've gotten rid of the small motorhome and I'll be in my truck if there is a place for me this year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man a 090. :rockn: I'll talk with the members in power for this GTG, and get you front row parking.


----------



## warjohn

I should have the 3120 running by then so I will have a big saw. I would like to get the 111s going by then but that is iffy.


----------



## ropensaddle

Depends on the date as I have a stick&string date with a monster buck planned in mid to late Oct.


----------



## barneyrb

ropensaddle said:


> Depends on the date as I have a stick&string date with a monster buck planned in mid to late Oct.



Didn't we hear the same thing last year????????


----------



## ropensaddle

barneyrb said:


> Didn't we hear the same thing last year????????



Dunno this was last years







Or was that hmmmm, I am getting forgetfull these days


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> LOL that's great Steven.....gonna have a bigraffle saw guys....better start signing up!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

I guess I'll have to make the drive this year...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> I guess I'll have to make the drive this year...



Cool


----------



## RVALUE

TRI955 said:


> I guess I'll have to make the drive this year...



It's a whole lot closer to you this year....


----------



## RVALUE

This poor fellow was working on Barney's RV hookups, just to find out now he wants a Motel 6. :bang:


----------



## TRI955

RVALUE said:


> It's a whole lot closer to you this year....



Really??? It will be in St. Louis?!?!?! YEA!!!


----------



## Freehand

warjohn said:


> Late October or early November works best for me. If I am correct Bigjohnston works Oct. 16 but is off Nov. 6


Stihl refining the date,hold that thought.


barneyrb said:


> I guess that means that I'd better get the 064 put back together. This year I've got a 090 I can bring for a big saw, several new additions, and a pretty sweet running 262 that I put together. Will there be a Wild Thing class?
> I've gotten rid of the small motorhome and I'll be in my truck if there is a place for me this year.



Whoa.....wanna be Master of Ceremonies?



supercabs78 said:


> Man a 090. :rockn: I'll talk with the members in power for this GTG, and get you front row parking.


Done.


warjohn said:


> I should have the 3120 running by then so I will have a big saw. I would like to get the 111s going by then but that is iffy.


Very nice Warjohn,look forward to seeing your saws......


ropensaddle said:


> Depends on the date as I have a stick&string date with a monster buck planned in mid to late Oct.


Don't yew try squaking on us Rope....we got plans fer yew.....


ropensaddle said:


> Dunno this was last years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that hmmmm, I am getting forgetfull these days


Nice buck!


TRI955 said:


> I guess I'll have to make the drive this year...


Very kewl....


----------



## tallfarmboy

Did I see Newton County?? as in SW MO Newton County??

Oh baby... I'm close!!


----------



## Freehand

Nope,it's in Arkansas's Newton county......not too far though.....


----------



## stihl sawing

Where's arkansas, Would like to make it but can't find the state on the map. Would love to meet you guys. Might even have a saw to race that Rope guy.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Where's arkansas, Would like to make it but can't find the state on the map. Would love to meet you guys. Might even have a saw to race that Rope guy.



Just follow the snow bro:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Where's arkansas, Would like to make it but can't find the state on the map. Would love to meet you guys. Might even have a saw to race that Rope guy.



We have a court jester here gentleman......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MO-Iron

MO-Iron is in if the date falls in the right spot. A friend dropped a non-running 028 off at the shop a few days ago and I will check it out for a possible door prize.

MO-Iron


----------



## sawnami

Count me in. My wife and I rode our motorcycles on the Ozark Moonshine Run in that area last week. Beautiful country.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Count me in. My wife and I rode our motorcycles on the Ozark Moonshine Run in that area last week. Beautiful country.



You got to bring that loud ass Homelite that saw was a blast at the MO. gtg.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A memory lane pic of last years GTG.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4163735692/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2554/4163735692_3e884f1cb8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>

Here is all my pics from last year. It was fun looking at all the pics this morning. Man I need a new camera.


----------



## Lurch2

supercabs78 said:


> A memory lane pic of last years GTG.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4163735692/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2554/4163735692_3e884f1cb8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>
> 
> Here is all my pics from last year. It was fun looking at all the pics this morning. Man I need a new camera.



Hmm, looks cold.

I'm in for another one. Let me know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Speeking of cold, it is a nice morning 50 here.

Lurch2 when I hear something I or we will pass it on to you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand how is the new spot? Is it in the woods like the last one or is it in a clearing or field? I don't have a preference just curious.


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like fun, Do ya'll allow electric saws. It's the only one i have.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Just follow the snow bro:monkey:


It was definitely cold enough for it last time.


----------



## Freehand

Just bumping this one guys....



freehandslabber said:


> Hey guys,we're starting to get things together for this years gtg. It's going to be in Newton County again,but in a different spot.Directions will be sent by PM this year,so you fellers will have to chime in here to get a set.
> 
> Gonna try to get a certain mystery guest to attend,a veritable "chainsaw celebrity" if you will......opcorn:
> 
> 
> We're coming up with a raffle saw and goodies from some of the site sponsors as well,we'll announce all that when we get it together.
> 
> 
> Possible dates at the moment are:Oct.9-10,Oct. 16=17,Nov.6-7.That's all before gun season here.
> 
> 
> Post up for roll call.......it'll be a big time





Lurch2 said:


> Hmm, looks cold.
> 
> I'm in for another one. Let me know.


Lurch!you betta bring that purdy 2171


supercabs78 said:


> Freehand how is the new spot? Is it in the woods like the last one or is it in a clearing or field? I don't have a preference just curious.


RVALUE can answer that better than I,think it's gonna have more of everything,including bathrooms,running water,and electricity


stihl sawing said:


> Looks like fun, Do ya'll allow electric saws. It's the only one i have.


LOL yea, we gotcha covered big guy....


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Who do we PM for and addy?...


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Who do we PM for and addy?...


You plan on makin it, COOL.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> You plan on makin it, COOL.



Depend on the date and location...The 16th/17th might work for me...After that I will be on a mission for a peckerless deer...


----------



## little possum

Gonna start a new thread?

Just wondering..

Dont think Ill make it to this one though


----------



## Work Saw Collector

little possum said:


> Gonna start a new thread?
> 
> Just wondering..
> 
> Dont think Ill make it to this one though



I doubt it, we love dragging this thread up as often as we can and all the members from last year know to watch this thread.


----------



## Freehand

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Who do we PM for and addy?...


will be forthcoming as soon as RVALUE and I iron out some details.Posting here will get you the directions by pm when we get everything finalized.....good to have you aboard Outdoor.


outdoorlivin247 said:


> Depend on the date and location...The 16th/17th might work for me...After that I will be on a mission for a peckerless deer...


Yea,that weekend will work for me too....let's get some feedback on Oct.16+17.It's gonna be a two day affair,so plan on it!


little possum said:


> Gonna start a new thread?
> 
> Just wondering..
> 
> Dont think Ill make it to this one though


Aw,you could make it possum....bring itI asked RVALUE if he wanted to start a new thread,and he declined.Good memories in this one....


----------



## Freehand

Bumping this post guys,the gtg is gonna be very close to Jasper,AR.A whole lot of lodging options real close.



freehandslabber said:


> Some links,fellers....
> general map:
> 
> http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm
> 
> real-time weather:
> 
> http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/arkansas/newton+county.html
> 
> chamber of commerce/lodging options:
> 
> http://www.theozarkmountains.com/
> 
> topographic map of area:
> 
> http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=-93.2001766&lat=35.8542459&datum=nad83


----------



## Freehand

Have 17 members so far guys,sent out pm's to everyone that has committed so far.Holler at me if you didn't get one....


----------



## RVALUE

GTG wood waiting for some sawyers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> GTG wood waiting for some sawyers.



Cool looks heavy. I guess I had already hit you it says I can't.


----------



## RVALUE

This is where it came from:


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Cool looks heavy. I guess I had already hit you it says I can't.



Yeah, but everyone else?


----------



## ropensaddle

What date?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> What date?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


 :hmm3grin2orange:

My wife tells me I can't date I'm married. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb

That 090AV I just bought came with a 30" Alaskan Mill. Will there be someone who can demonstrate how to *PROPERLY* set it up and run it? I've think I've got the general idea but I want to make sure I'm right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> That 090AV I just bought came with a 30" Alaskan Mill. Will there be someone who can demonstrate how to *PROPERLY* set it up and run it? I've think I've got the general idea but I want to make sure I'm right.



I have never used or seen one used, that would be an interesting class.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I have never used or seen one used, that would be an interesting class.



I used to think it a compliment to be in a class all your own. Now I think it was because no one else could stand me. But alas, there were two in my class. I was besides myself.

:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My wife tells me I can't date I'm married. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup its cut off for life, oh well ya gotta p <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I used to think it a compliment to be in a class all your own. Now I think it was because no one else could stand me. But alas, there were two in my class. I was besides myself.
> 
> :monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Or how to square off a stump:


----------



## RVALUE

Or how to square off a stump:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LIY0gy-EmfJ4c84wSIBwgpAPnkp4o8poszhWpCuH1ss?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/__wiwtHijoUM/THcaTjXhiXI/AAAAAAAAADI/zb241q-_ZsI/s144/splitter%20045.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/107693025559917840933/Splitter?authkey=Gv1sRgCOHqyvbls9blDg&feat=embedwebsite">splitter</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> GTG wood waiting for some sawyers.


Aw yea,it's on........


barneyrb said:


> That 090AV I just bought came with a 30" Alaskan Mill. Will there be someone who can demonstrate how to *PROPERLY* set it up and run it? I've think I've got the general idea but I want to make sure I'm right.



I've got some run time on one of those Barney,was also going to demonstrate free hand slabbing to anyone that was interested in that end of it too.


Would like to call out some of our members that have certain talents to share.Cylinder porting,tree surgery,falling maybe?It would be great if some of y'all committed to an hour scheduled time slot to demonstrate your craft.


We're wanting to make a coherent itinerary of the day events,any suggestions would be most appreciated and helpful.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I used to think it a compliment to be in a class all your own. Now I think it was because no one else could stand me. But alas, there were two in my class. I was besides myself.
> 
> :monkey:



Thas funny in three or four different ways......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Got a date set yet?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Got a date set yet?



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>you putting on the lipstick


----------



## Freehand

Oct. 16+17th is looking like it works for a lot of the guys.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247

freehandslabber said:


> Aw yea,it's on........
> 
> 
> I've got some run time on one of those Barney,was also going to demonstrate free hand slabbing to anyone that was interested in that end of it too.
> 
> 
> Would like to call out some of our members that have certain talents to share.Cylinder porting,tree surgery,falling maybe?It would be great if some of y'all committed to an hour scheduled time slot to demonstrate your craft.
> 
> 
> We're wanting to make a coherent itinerary of the day events,any suggestions would be most appreciated and helpful.




What time are the Wild Thang races?...


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Oct. 16+17th is looking like it works for a lot of the guys.....


That's opening day of muzzeloading.


----------



## Freehand

1 p.m.,saturday,the main event:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Wildthing races,that is.....


----------



## RVALUE

Hooking up the extension cord and dumpster, respectively.....


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> That's opening day of muzzeloading.



Well here I looked hard at the archery and modern gun dates and totally missed muzzelloading.........aw,sheet.


----------



## RVALUE

Speaking of muzzleoading, just got a scope mounted on mine. Haven't sighted it in yet. Maybe I won't have time.....


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Well here I looked hard at the archery and modern gun dates and totally missed muzzelloading.........aw,sheet.


Is it a confirmed set date?


----------



## outdoorlivin247

freehandslabber said:


> Well here I looked hard at the archery and modern gun dates and totally missed muzzelloading.........aw,sheet.



Don't worry about him...He spent 2086 hours in the woods last and only shot 2 little baby deer...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Mike, trying to get the video of the 757 to run. Computer illiterate.


----------



## stihl sawing

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Don't worry about him...He spent 2086 hours in the woods last and only shot 2 little baby deer...:hmm3grin2orange:


OUCH, At least they did have a pecker.


----------



## Freehand

Let's talk turkey.the weekend after that I'll be out of state for a week.

Oct. 9-10th and Nov. 6-7 were also discussed.....


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> OUCH, At least they did have a pecker.



In em?


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Let's talk turkey.the weekend after that I'll be out of state for a week.
> 
> Oct. 9-10th and Nov. 6-7 were also discussed.....


9th and 10th sound good.



RVALUE said:


> In em?


LOL, Nope, Sean shot the pecker off one last year.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

freehandslabber said:


> Let's talk turkey.the weekend after that I'll be out of state for a week.
> 
> Oct. 9-10th and Nov. 6-7 were also discussed.....



Wedding here on the 9-10th and I live in a tree stand from Nov. 1st thru Jan 15...

But I can't commit until my wife checks her work calander...


----------



## RVALUE

You guys keep moving the date up, and pretty soon it will be yesterday.


----------



## ropensaddle

I don't want to put input in on dates I will just wait till set and then decide.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> You guys keep moving the date up, and pretty soon it will be yesterday.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

freehandslabber said:


> Aw,you could make it possum....bring itI asked RVALUE if he wanted to start a new thread,and he declined.Good memories in this one....


Oh, just a suggestion, but I understand the sentimental value!

Well if it was later in the year, as in more Ducks  I could probably talk Dad into it, lol. Mostly cause the ducks, lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You guys keep moving the date up, and pretty soon it will be yesterday.



:hmm3grin2orange: Thats funny, if we are having this thing yesterday can we all say I won the 60cc class. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

User Name Posts 
ropensaddle 365 
supercabs78 289 
stihl sawing 279 
freehandslabber 204 
RVALUE 194 
TRI955 58 
barneyrb 51 
teacherman 51 
Wolfcsm 37 
KMB 32 
John Ellison 26 
matt9923 26 
Eric Modell 23 
little possum 18 
outdoorlivin247 15 
Lurch2 12 
Bowtie 12 
joatmon 12 
ddhlakebound 9 
BlackCatBone 8 
MO-Iron 8 
jnl502 7 
warjohn 7 
yooper 6 
grandpatractor 6 
Yukonsawman 6 
logging22 5 
spacemule 5 
PB 5 
Trigger-Time 5 
john taliaferro 5 
stihlboy 4 
J.W Younger 3 
oldb 3 
diggers_dad 3 
sawnami 2 
super3 2 
AR200 2 
Fish 2 
purdyite 2 
mowoodchopper 2 
woodbooga 1 
Andyshine77 1 
49KB-2 1 
songofthewood 1 
mdavlee 1 
Lugnutz 1 
stipes 1 
HimWill 1 
Modifiedmark 1 
Arrowhead 1 
Fronty Owner 1 
Gologit 1 
Saw Dr. 1 
ms290 1 
jerrycmorrow 1 
SawTroll 1 
tallfarmboy 1 
plumbcrazyjr 1 
fixitguy75 1 
sefh3 1 
oldsaw 1

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

That Rope is one postin dude.


----------



## purdyite

I'd like to stay on the list, and try to make this one. Missed the last one.


----------



## bigjohnston

I would love to come but Saturday the 16th I have to work til 3 maybe could be there Saturday night and Sunday really want to get the kms out


----------



## Freehand

It appears we're still waffling on the date,Oct. 9-10th is the best one avoiding the Arkansas opening hunting weekends....We need everyone to chime in what date/dates will work for them.Obviously we can't accommodate everyone,as schedules invariably conflict.One of the middle weekends in October (9-10th or 16-17th)seem to be the prime candidates.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> It appears we're still waffling on the date,Oct. 9-10th is the best one avoiding the Arkansas opening hunting weekends....We need everyone to chime in what date/dates will work for them.Obviously we can't accommodate everyone,as schedules invariably conflict.One of the middle weekends in October (9-10th or 16-17th)seem to be the prime candidates.........



I think I can do both.


----------



## bigjohnston

9-10 I know I can't make it but I can come Saturday evening and Sunday 16-17


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I don't want to put input in on dates I will just wait till set and then decide.



If you show, I'll take that climbing class this year. The last time you offered 18 degrees outside I didn't want to try it. Ok ok I was scared, but I want to see if I can hack it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Freehand

Double d's double dang bumps......


----------



## stihl sawing

I can't wait, Never been to a GTG. All my saws are cheapies compared to you guys. I have an electric saw that has been modded. Lookin for a husky 372 to race. Anybody have one that it can beat?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I can't wait, Never been to a GTG. All my saws are cheapies compared to you guys. I have an electric saw that has been modded. Lookin for a husky 372 to race. Anybody have one that it can beat?


 Ha HA Ha

:jawdrop: The GTG are a blast, begging for rep is ok at a GTG and I have no shame.


----------



## RVALUE

Just landed at the GTG site, and fired the old computer up. How 'bout them apples? Cookies?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Do we have a Stihl Dealer in the town were going to?


----------



## RVALUE

Two miles away.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Do we have a Stihl Dealer in the town were going to?





RVALUE said:


> Two miles away.


Do they sell extension cords?


----------



## John Ellison

A GTG sounds good, maybe we should plan on having it in the Bahama's this year. I'd like to go, but wont know until the last moment no matter what the date. Sure sounds like fun.


----------



## stihl sawing

John Ellison said:


> A GTG sounds good, maybe we should plan on having it in the Bahama's this year. I'd like to go, but wont know until the last moment no matter what the date. Sure sounds like fun.


Hello John, Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Two miles away.



Man that is close.



John Ellison said:


> A GTG sounds good, maybe we should plan on having it in the Bahama's this year. I'd like to go, but wont know until the last moment no matter what the date. Sure sounds like fun.



We hope to see you there.

I went to two auctions yesterday no saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I'm just bringing some of the info forward.



RVALUE said:


> I think we should have a real live climbing / takedown seminar.



If its warmer than last time I'll try climbing.



freehandslabber said:


> Hey guys,we're starting to get things together for this years gtg. It's going to be in Newton County again,but in a different spot.Directions will be sent by PM this year,so you fellers will have to chime in here to get a set.
> 
> Gonna try to get a certain mystery guest to attend,a veritable "chainsaw celebrity" if you will......opcorn:
> 
> 
> We're coming up with a raffle saw and goodies from some of the site sponsors as well,we'll announce all that when we get it together.
> 
> 
> Possible dates at the moment are:Oct.9-10,Oct. 16=17,Nov.6-7.That's all before gun season here.
> 
> 
> Post up for roll call.......it'll be a big time





outdoorlivin247 said:


> Who do we PM for and addy?...



Freehandslabber



RVALUE said:


> GTG wood waiting for some sawyers.





ropensaddle said:


> What date?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>





freehandslabber said:


> It appears we're still waffling on the date,Oct. 9-10th is the best one avoiding the Arkansas opening hunting weekends....We need everyone to chime in what date/dates will work for them.Obviously we can't accommodate everyone,as schedules invariably conflict.One of the middle weekends in October (9-10th or 16-17th)seem to be the prime candidates.........





freehandslabber said:


> Aw yea,it's on........
> 
> Would like to call out some of our members that have certain talents to share.Cylinder porting,tree surgery,falling maybe?It would be great if some of y'all committed to an hour scheduled time slot to demonstrate your craft.
> 
> 
> We're wanting to make a coherent itinerary of the day events,any suggestions would be most appreciated and helpful.



Guys this is not the GTG to say man I wish I had Gone. I'm still kicking myself for not making Outdoorliving's GTG.

If anyone takes pictures and needs help with posting, I would be happy to host the pics for you.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Fallers.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Morning Fallers.


Yup, Fell a couple of times last week, Is it going to be at freehands place again.


----------



## john taliaferro

can i bring my new 017 , its not stock ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> can i bring my new 017 , its not stock ?



I have a MS 170 same saw stock and junk, won't stay running hard to start want to race it? :monkey:


----------



## Lurch2

I vote for Oct. Don't want to wait till Nov.


----------



## RVALUE

Sorry to chime in, but the 22nd etc. is out for me...


----------



## Freehand

Oct. 9-10th or Oct.16-17 seem to be the dates to look at.....I'm good with either one.....


----------



## ropensaddle

I could make it September 16 th or nov


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> I could make it September 16 th or nov




There you are, trying for yesterday.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> There you are, trying for yesterday.



Lmfao Sorry but Oct is only once a year


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao Sorry but Oct is only once a year



I am itchin to kill something in Oct


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I am itchin to kill something in Oct



We are just talking one weekend here, not all of the Month of Oct.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I am itchin to kill something in Oct


Probably be a few skeeters left to kill in oct.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bruceinks

Either weekend looks good right now, we'll see if I have any money to travel. It'd be nice to get the saws out again, cool weather gets me in the mood. When it's 90 or a hunnerd, I don't even wanna think about it!


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> We are just talking one weekend here, not all of the Month of Oct.



Lol fine then we have it in gun season!


----------



## TRI955

Not so sure I'll make it....almost 6 hours for me one way. I know others have driven much farther, but damn, that's a long drive!!


----------



## RVALUE

TRI955 said:


> Not so sure I'll make it....almost 6 hours for me one way. I know others have driven much farther, but damn, that's a long drive!!



1 hr to Silver Dollar City. You go at an angle, so?? 6?


----------



## john taliaferro

supercabs78 said:


> I have a MS 170 same saw stock and junk, won't stay running hard to start want to race it? :monkey:



well :censored: yes


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Lol fine then we have it in gun season!



We wouldn't know how to act without you there. What Happens at a Arkansas GTG stays at the Arkansas GTG. :chainsawguy:



TRI955 said:


> Not so sure I'll make it....almost 6 hours for me one way. I know others have driven much farther, but damn, that's a long drive!!



Mike I have been pushing this one, this is not the one to miss. The Arkansas GTG once a Year.



john taliaferro said:


> well :censored: yes



Its on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehandslabber on the wildthing races.

I haven't been reading or watching any of those threads. I have a 4218 43cc its a poulan pro yellow but think its same as a WT stock and about wore out. I use it where there is rocks or barbed wire. I could get a chain for it and race.

If the Host and Co-host like the idea, Race the WT for time 1st place gets last place guys WT? :hmm3grin2orange: 
Edit: that sounds like fun but if you have money in you saw we don't have to do it that way.


----------



## stihl sawing

Lets take a vote, Oct 9-10 for my vote if we have to do it this early, Or we could wait till jan and everybodys deer season would be over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Lets take a vote, Oct 9-10 for my vote if we have to do it this early, Or we could wait till jan and everybodys deer season would be over.



9th and 10th here too.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Lets take a vote, Oct 9-10 for my vote if we have to do it this early, Or we could wait till jan and everybodys deer season would be over.



Late Sept or nov 14 lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22

Ozark Regional Timberfest is being held on the weekend of Oct 9/10. I have to be here for that. If another date is picked, im in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Boy it is tough to get us all together.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Boy it is tough to get us all together.



Sure is.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Ozark Regional Timberfest is being held on the weekend of Oct 9/10. I have to be here for that. If another date is picked, im in.


Oh Man, i really wanted to meet ya. I say we do this thing in jan. That way everyone can come. Shoot it can't be no colder than it was last year. I've already heard three that can't make it cause of date. Most folks have to pay a lease fee to hunt and don't want to miss it. I know the amount i have to pay is bad and i'm gonna be hunting when the season is open.


----------



## stihl sawing

Shoot, In Jan we will all have deer stories to tell.(maybe)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Oh Man, i really wanted to meet ya. I say we do this thing in jan. That way everyone can come. Shoot it can't be no colder than it was last year. I've already heard three that can't make it cause of date. Most folks have to pay a lease fee to hunt and don't want to miss it. I know the amount i have to pay is bad and i'm gonna be hunting when the season is open.



I didn't know that part, I'm flexable.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, In Jan we will all have deer stories to tell.(maybe)



I dont hunt, so thats not the problem for me SS. Just the date. Jan is good for me. Dont usually have alot going on then.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I didn't know that part, I flexable.


Yeah, If you don't own your own land then most likely you will pay a lease to hunt on timber company land, Especially down south arkansas.


----------



## bigjohnston

jan would be awespme but if i had to choose oct it would be weekend of th3 16th even though I couldnt get there til saturday evening


----------



## ropensaddle

Yup January should be bout like our first one nice and cool <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight?

I can't wait for the Host/Co-host to just call it on the date so we can move on to deciding other issues food/sleeping accommodations and such.


----------



## logging22

Im here do0d. Dig this. The wife says that she would rather go to the gtg and see you guys than go to timberfest. Im with that. So, Oct 9/10?? I will bring something to play hell with Ropes 372! And got a little something for SS and the "lipstick". Whats up fellas??


----------



## RVALUE

Just got back from working on the site. Got my part half done. And I was fast. Does that mean half fast?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Im here do0d. Dig this. The wife says that she would rather go to the gtg and see you guys than go to timberfest. Im with that. So, Oct 9/10?? I will bring something to play hell with Ropes 372! And got a little something for SS and the "lipstick". Whats up fellas??



I think thats great, our wives got along good at the Mo GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from working on the site. Got my part half done. And I was fast. Does that mean half fast?



I guess that makes me 1/4 fast.


----------



## logging22

Well, the date is Oct 9/10 or what??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Well, the date is Oct 9/10 or what??



Still waiting on that part.


----------



## RVALUE

Where's FH?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My saws are on the shelf just waiting to be loaded. I been needing a reason to run them.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4939767524/" title="stihl by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4939767524_c854920d5b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="stihl" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4939219889/" title="stihl 056 mag II 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4939219889_1240257047.jpg" width="397" height="500" alt="stihl 056 mag II 003" /></a>
Stay on the loud button.


----------



## logging22

Im not that organized, but i could be ready in 30 minutes if i had to.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Im here do0d. Dig this. The wife says that she would rather go to the gtg and see you guys than go to timberfest. Im with that. So, Oct 9/10?? I will bring something to play hell with Ropes 372! And got a little something for SS and the "lipstick". Whats up fellas??


UH OHWhats bad if Barney don't bring his generator the lipstick is a trotline weight.lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> UH OHWhats bad if Barney don't bring his generator the lipstick is a trotline weight.lol



Fish dont care bout the weight! Just the bait.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Fish dont care bout the weight! Just the bait.


You dare challenge the mighty lipstick saw?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You dare challenge the mighty lipstick saw?



Its on brother. Im coming and bringing backup. You know.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Its on brother. Im coming and bringing backup. You know.


Well shoot, You're gonna make me sharpen the chain now.lol I know you seen the video where ole lipstick embarrased a 372 at the last GTG.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Well shoot, You're gonna make me sharpen the chain now.lol



You better sharpen something!!


----------



## barneyrb

stihl sawing said:


> UH OHWhats bad if Barney don't bring his generator the lipstick is a trotline weight.lol



Now, would I let you down??????? or is that what worries ya?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now this is a GTG thread.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> Now, would I let you down??????? or is that what worries ya?


You da man, You would not let anyone down, But Les ain't tellin what he's got. Kinda worried.lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You da man, You would not let anyone down, But Les ain't tellin what he's got. Kinda worried.lol



Thats right. Les aint telling. Les is a sneaky bastage and likes it. You will not see Les coming. Les is half crazy. Les is more.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Thats right. Les aint telling. Les is a sneaky bastage and likes it. You will not see Les coming. Les is half crazy. Les is more.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well shoot, You're gonna make me sharpen the chain now.lol I know you seen the video where ole lipstick embarrased a 372 at the last GTG.



thats a good -un but not how I remember it.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020148.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## bigjohnston

logging22 said:


> Thats right. Les aint telling. Les is a sneaky bastage and likes it. You will not see Les coming. Les is half crazy. Les is more.



les is just tryin to intimidate les is really a good dude lol


----------



## stihl sawing

bigjohnston said:


> les is just tryin to intimidate les is really a good dude lol


Yes he is a good guy, But his worst nightmare will happen that day. When the 12 volt monster comes to life for another devouring of a name brand saw.:jester:


----------



## logging22

bigjohnston said:


> les is just tryin to intimidate les is really a good dude lol



My not doing it. Just playing the game. My scared of SS and Rope. King rep ho and his court are coming for Les. Les must run away fast.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yes he is a good guy, But his worst nightmare will happen that day. When the 12 volt monster comes to life for another devouring of a name brand saw.:jester:



Are you taking meds again?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## yooper

dont know why I keep up and looken on your southern GTG thread here but it sure would be a ####en hoot to go down south and go to one with you nutz. to bad its so far away


----------



## logging22

yooper said:


> dont know why I keep up and looken on your southern GTG thread here but it sure would be a ####en hoot to go down south and go to one with you nutz. to bad its so far away



We will pass the hat and get you here brother. What say ye?


----------



## ropensaddle

yooper said:


> dont know why I keep up and looken on your southern GTG thread here but it sure would be a ####en hoot to go down south and go to one with you nutz. to bad its so far away



Yee haw we would then have a ho down lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> dont know why I keep up and looken on your southern GTG thread here but it sure would be a ####en hoot to go down south and go to one with you nutz. to bad its so far away


Darn Yoop, It ain't much farther than the height of your tree stand you climb.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yee haw we would then have a ho down lol<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Do you hear ...................Banjo's


----------



## bigjohnston

funny stuff


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Do you hear ...................Banjo's



Have to show him squeal holler <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## yooper

ropensaddle said:


> Have to show him squeal holler <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Ill bring my snow snake for you to demonstrate ☺


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Have to show him squeal holler <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Oh No, That's to painful for a first timer.


----------



## barneyrb

yooper said:


> dont know why I keep up and looken on your southern GTG thread here but it sure would be a ####en hoot to go down south and go to one with you nutz. to bad its so far away



Yoop,

In the immortal words of the great JB, we could break out the Arkansas shine and then you'd be god's own drunk and a fearless man. I bet you'd never even hear the banjo's.


----------



## ropensaddle

yooper said:


> Ill bring my snow snake for you to demonstrate ☺



Naw thats yeller holler


----------



## yooper

barneyrb said:


> Yoop,
> 
> In the immortal words of the great JB, we could break out the Arkansas shine and then you'd be god's own drunk and a fearless man. I bet you'd never even hear the banjo's.



lol, I will bring my own. we can taste test. I lean more twords the rum though.


----------



## ropensaddle

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Yee haw


----------



## yooper

ropensaddle said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Yee haw



I will just be nice rope and say you where a good looken kid as a youngen


----------



## stihl sawing

yooper said:


> I will just be nice rope and say you where a good looken kid as a youngen


He's even more handsome in person, Come down and see. All the wimmen at the last GTG just throwed theirselves at him.:hmm3grin2orange:We wanna meet ya anyway.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Yes he is a good guy, But his worst nightmare will happen that day. When the 12 volt monster comes to life for another devouring of a name brand saw.:jester:



Thought you traded that thing to me for a Stihl?


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Thought you traded that thing to me for a Stihl?


Shhhhhh.........Tryin to ruffle some feathers here. Can i borrow it?


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Shhhhhh.........Tryin to ruffle some feathers here. Can i borrow it?



Anything for you good buddy.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Shhhhhh.........Tryin to ruffle some feathers here. Can i borrow it?



Cant wait for this GTG. Gonna be sweet.


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Anything for you good buddy.


You da man Art.



logging22 said:


> Cant wait for this GTG. Gonna be sweet.


There will be some crazy people there for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

Art Vandelay said:


> Anything for you good buddy.



Boy he's trying to ruffle your paw you betta not diapoint me boy<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020662.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> He's even more handsome in person, Come down and see. All the wimmen at the last GTG just throwed up on theirselves at him.:hmm3grin2orange:We wanna meet ya anyway.



fixed it<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Thats right. Les aint telling. Les is a sneaky bastage and likes it. You will not see Les coming. Les is half crazy. Les is more.









Les is a big feller. Here he is handling the 088 at the Mo GTG this spring.


----------



## teacherman

yooper said:


> I will just be nice rope and say you where a good looken kid as a youngen



Quiet. They're pickin' the banjuh there.


----------



## ropensaddle

yooper said:


> I will just be nice rope and say you where a good looken kid as a youngen



hmmmmmmm


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Les is a big feller. Here he is handling the 088 at the Mo GTG this spring.



Gee wiz John, cant keep a secret can ya. Thanks for the pics down memory lane. Hope you can make this one.


----------



## ropensaddle

Someone bringing dishes I gots us some grub


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Someone bringing dishes I gots us some grub



Oh and desert whoooooodoggy yum yum<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This thread took off after I went to bed three pages.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uzae_SqbmDE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Yee haw



Cool a GTG with a theme song. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4163675830/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2677/4163675830_b9d159e896.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>
Here is a shot of rope after hearing the theme song. Ha Ha

Double posting, I'm getting close to 2000.


----------



## Art Vandelay

ropensaddle said:


> Boy he's trying to ruffle your paw you betta not diapoint me boy<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020662.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Sorry Paw. <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F38%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_38.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_1_38%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Freehand

By my calculations fellers,we're gonna have this thing sometime in 2017.....opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Les is a big feller. Here he is handling the 088 at the Mo GTG this spring.


W0w Les, That saw looks like a stihl 170 in your hands........Did i ever tell you that you was my bestest friend and a super nice guy.:yourock::yourock:


----------



## RVALUE

What did I miss? Did you do something so I can't see the thread?


----------



## logging22

Date yet?? Come on fellas. Gotta know pretty quick. Reservations and all. What to bring and the like.

PS. SS, if you want to be my BFF, that is alright with me brother.:love1:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Date yet?? Come on fellas. Gotta know pretty quick. Reservations and all. What to bring and the like.
> 
> PS. SS, if you want to be my BFF, that is alright with me brother.:love1:



Not rushing you but what ya thinking on the date Freehandslabber?


----------



## Freehand

I'm thinking Oct. 9th- 10th.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its on now. 

Now we can start on Food grilling and such. opcorn:

Edit: I forgot if were keeping a head count its me +2


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Date yet?? Come on fellas. Gotta know pretty quick. Reservations and all. What to bring and the like.
> 
> PS. SS, if you want to be my BFF, that is alright with me brother.:love1:


Does this mean if rope Jumps me at the GTG, You'll back me up. I'm just a little feller.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> I'm thinking Oct. 9th- 10th.....


I'm in.


----------



## ropensaddle

Yall have fun bro's


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yall have fun bro's


You gonna have to show up, I realize it's early bow season. But it ain't gonna be the same without you. Can't have a goodun unless you're there. Don't make me bring logging 22 over there to get you. lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

who do I PM to grt directions so I can see if I'll be able to make it?


----------



## Freehand

Anyone who hasn't gotten a PM from me with directions chime in here,I'll getcha.

The set dates are: Oct.9th-10th


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Yall have fun bro's



Dammit Rope,we can't do one without ya,take a day off.......


----------



## Freehand

Everything you could ever want or need to know about Newton county is right here.......



Some links,fellers....
general map:

http://theozarkmountains.com/maps_locations.htm

real-time weather:

http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather...on+county.html

chamber of commerce/lodging options:

http://www.theozarkmountains.com/

topographic map of area:

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lon=...59&datum=nad83


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'd like to make it and bring my truck. Hopefully Somebody will car-pool with me and help pay for gas.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Dammit Rope,we can't do one without ya,take a day off.......



Yup prolly till end of Oct


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is any body going From the Great State Of Kansas. I need to check to see if my daughter has x-country meet that wkend. I would like to make it. Pm me with location I will see if it is something i can make.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Have fun guys and take lots of pictures...Got me a wedding to go to that weekend......


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Someone bringing dishes I gots us some grub



That settles it. I am there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Yall have fun bro's



You know all of last years guys want you there, we will bug you untill you give in. If we can't I wish you the best, just keep reading the thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Better get what you need before you get there.

Newton County is a county located in the U.S. state of Arkansas. As of 2000, the population is 8,608. The county seat is Jasper. Newton County is Arkansas's 46th county, formed on December 14, 1842, and named for Thomas W. Newton, an Arkansas Congressman. It is an alcohol prohibition or dry county.


----------



## RVALUE

Who is able to help with the layout and get readies? Preferrably before the Friday. It is 100 miles from my shop. Takes me 2 1/2 hrs one way.

This will greatly increase the success of the event. We can then accurately promote the utlility of the location.

I'll get started today on my 'eatin tables'.

PS, in case something comes up, I need to get the eggs a few days in advance.......


----------



## Freehand

I'm in Dan....gotta get a few things finished up around here....


----------



## Lurch2

I'm 2 hrs away. I can help if ya need me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It depends on the date birds leaving and all.


----------



## purdyite

Freehand, I see the links...are you sending a more exact spot for the GTG? guess I'm asking for a PM.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> You know all of last years guys want you there, we will bug you untill you give in. If we can't I wish you the best, just keep reading the thread.



Lol yeah I will, it depends how season is going if I come amongst other financial things! I may make it if a huge buck steps in my lane early but usually the 10 th till end of the month I am glued to the woods every chance I can. Those two weeks are very important to ropensanity lmfao!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol yeah I will, it depends how season is going if I come amongst other financial things! I may make it if a huge buck steps in my lane early but usually the 10 th till end of the month I am glued to the woods every chance I can. Those two weeks are very important to ropensanity lmfao!


I keep tellin ya rope, That buck you've been seeing has wandered down by my stand. So you might as well make it to the GTG. I'll post a pic of him for you to see.:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

Lurch2 said:


> I'm 2 hrs away. I can help if ya need me.



yep 16 is a fun road, you pass yourself three times a mile can't figger out whos going by so fast till i read the plate . just pm


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'd like to make it and bring my truck. Hopefully Somebody will car-pool with me and help pay for gas.



I would share a ride with ya, but will be out of town that weekend. 
Damn, thought I might make this one, until I checked the dates


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I keep tellin ya rope, That buck you've been seeing has wandered down by my stand. So you might as well make it to the GTG. I'll post a pic of him for you to see.:monkey::hmm3grin2orange:



Nope that lil buck aint the one I am talkin bout lol, I am after a wienerless buck<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Nope that lil buck aint the one I am talkin bout lol, I am after a wienerless buck<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


LOL, You're gonna have to ease up around outdoorlivin's (Sean)area.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Damn, thought I might make this one, until I checked the dates



Dang, I's hope'n to have a ride along with somebody. Anybody else gonna be comin down HWY 63, or 60 to Cabool ? My truck seats 6 so we'll have plenty of room.


----------



## KMB

5 hrs. away from me. I'm planning (hopefully) on taking a family trip up to MO at the end of September, and my wallet won't let me do another long trip...especially if I was to take my truck. I'll have to pass this time. Thanks Freehand for remembering me.

Hot Springs is doable if Rope ever has a GTG.

Y'all have fun and post the pics.

Kevin


----------



## outdoorlivin247

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You're gonna have to ease up around outdoorlivin's (Sean)area.



Couple of recent trail cam photos....


----------



## stihl sawing

Amazing that buck can grow antlers that big with no weiner.


----------



## Freehand

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Couple of recent trail cam photos....



That atypical on the bottom is a trophy! Whoa!


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Nope that lil buck aint the one I am talkin bout lol, I am after a wienerless buck<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I saw six today, and lots of babies, all in the middle of the day, around people and tractors, and people on foot...??????


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


> Anyone who hasn't gotten a PM from me with directions chime in here,I'll getcha.
> 
> The set dates are: Oct.9th-10th



I won't be able to make this one. SS, gonna have to find another genset, I hate it.


----------



## stihl sawing

barneyrb said:


> I won't be able to make this one. SS, gonna have to find another genset, I hate it.


Oh man, Too many guys droppin out. I still say in jan after deer season.


----------



## hermit

What part of Newton co. are you in? I am in Newton co also, Not planning to crash your party, just curious. Hope you all have fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

They are not posting that in an open forum.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Does this mean if rope Jumps me at the GTG, You'll back me up. I'm just a little feller.



You lucked out SS. Rope aint coming. That sux.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> You lucked out SS. Rope aint coming. That sux.



The closer we get the more fun the thread becomes ol Rope might come around and see it our way.


----------



## warjohn

Looks like I am gonna miss this one. I am still doing concessions through the middle of October and I need to make some money for this winters saw projects.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Looks like I am gonna miss this one. I am still doing concessions through the middle of October and I need to make some money for this winters saw projects.



We totally understand that but the above statment is for you as well, you know how these GTG threads go.


----------



## logging22

hOLY CRAP. Is anybody coming to this thing? Besides me of course.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> You lucked out SS. Rope aint coming. That sux.


Yeah it does suck, Were losing a lot of guys. Barney can't make it now. Was lookin foward to seein those guys again. It's a bummer i tellya,A bummer.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You're gonna have to ease up around outdoorlivin's (Sean)area.



Lol someone needs to put an arrow in the right spot:monkey:


----------



## TonyRumore

Maybe someone here can explain how this works to a newbie.

You have 50 guys with saws cutting wood...but who is going to pile the brush for burning and who is hauling/splitting the wood?

Normally, a decent guy with a saw can keep at least 3 other guys busy loading wood and hauling brush. And if you plan to split it on site, that's another 2 guys. So each sawman that shows up to this shindig, needs to bring 3 guys to clean up after them and 2 more with a high speed splitter to finish the job. The way I see it, it takes a six man team, (with only one saw) to actually make this work.

Otherwise, a bunch of weekend wood warriors are just going to make a mess by 9am and then look around scratching their nuts wondering who's going to clean it all up.

Tony Rumore
Tromix Corp


----------



## ropensaddle

TonyRumore said:


> Maybe someone here can explain how this works to a newbie.
> 
> You have 50 guys with saws cutting wood...but who is going to pile the brush for burning and who is hauling/splitting the wood?
> 
> Normally, a decent guy with a saw can keep at least 3 other guys busy loading wood and hauling brush. And if you plan to split it on site, that's another 2 guys. So each sawman that shows up to this shindig, needs to bring 3 guys to clean up after them and 2 more with a high speed splitter to finish the job. The way I see it, it takes a six man team, (with only one saw) to actually make this work.
> 
> Otherwise, a bunch of weekend wood warriors are just going to make a mess by 9am and than look around scratching their nuts wondering who's going to clean it all up.
> 
> Tony Rumore
> Tromix Corp



I know I am not going to be dar but I nominate ya fer clean-up:monkey:


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> i know i am not going to be dar but i nominate ya fer clean-up:monkey:



+1


----------



## J.W Younger

hell I'll haul off a pickup load of cookies for free.
Just tryin to be a nice guy and all.
If you wanta cut em longer thats ok 2


----------



## ropensaddle

J.W Younger said:


> hell I'll haul off a pickup load of cookies for free.
> Just tryin to be a nice guy and all.
> If you wanta cut em longer thats ok 2



Lol aw shucks


----------



## MO-Iron

I'm in, but due to my #@$& schedule it will be about 1:00 P.M. Saturday before my arrival. How many are staying over to Sunday?

MO-Iron


----------



## RVALUE

I shall be there from Thursday till ?????? Monday?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TonyRumore said:


> Maybe someone here can explain how this works to a newbie.
> 
> You have 50 guys with saws cutting wood...but who is going to pile the brush for burning and who is hauling/splitting the wood?
> 
> Normally, a decent guy with a saw can keep at least 3 other guys busy loading wood and hauling brush. And if you plan to split it on site, that's another 2 guys. So each sawman that shows up to this shindig, needs to bring 3 guys to clean up after them and 2 more with a high speed splitter to finish the job. The way I see it, it takes a six man team, (with only one saw) to actually make this work.
> 
> Otherwise, a bunch of weekend wood warriors are just going to make a mess by 9am and then look around scratching their nuts wondering who's going to clean it all up.
> 
> Tony Rumore
> Tromix Corp



Most GTG are logs hauled in no brush, then we all cut one or two inch long rounds called cookies they split easy and saves wood for the next guy. If its cold enough the wives are more than happy to drag the cookies to the fire. That is kind of the long and short of it. 

Edit: Most of the time is spent standing around talking #### about some 372 or whatever the number of that saw is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> I'm in, but due to my #@$& schedule it will be about 1:00 P.M. Saturday before my arrival. How many are staying over to Sunday?
> 
> MO-Iron



We are, 1 PM sounds ok.


----------



## SawTroll

supercabs78 said:


> ..... It is an alcohol prohibition or dry county.


Scary that such a thing still exist! :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## Freehand

SawTroll said:


> Scary that such a thing still exist! :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:



When Prohibition ended in 1936,every county in the US voted individually to go wet or dry.....There's a whole slew of them in the bible belt that went dry and still are to this day...


----------



## yooper

freehandslabber said:


> When Prohibition ended in 1936,every county in the US voted individually to go wet or dry.....There's a whole slew of them in the bible belt that went dry and still are to this day...



When they are dry can you still drink legaly in the county of ya buy it in a non dry county?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

What all do we need to bring? Tent, food, ect, possibly a saw or three. Never been to one but am going to try my hardest to make it. 


Heres a nother dumb ?, do we have to have spark aresters?


Boy, I'm sure gettin excited, bout like the first trip to the nudie bar .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> What all do we need to bring? Tent, food, ect, possibly a saw or three. Never been to one but am going to try my hardest to make it.
> 
> 
> Heres a nother dumb ?, do we have to have spark aresters?
> 
> 
> Boy, I'm sure gettin excited, bout like the first trip to the nudie bar .



I wouldn't worry about spark aresters, I bring a bunch of stuff better to have and not need than to need and not have. I will say this next year you wont have room for camping stuff, with all the new saws you will want. 

On the nudie bar part thats funny and true.


----------



## barneyrb

yooper said:


> When they are dry can you still drink legaly in the county of ya buy it in a non dry county?



Yes, you can drink legally in your home just not in public. Also you can only posses a certain amount and anything over is "bootlegging"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Yes, you can drink legally in your home just not in public. Also you can only posses a certain amount and anything over is "bootlegging"



Thanks I didn't want to answer not sure I was right.


----------



## SawTroll

freehandslabber said:


> When Prohibition ended in 1936,every county in the US voted individually to go wet or dry.....There's a whole slew of them in the bible belt that went dry and still are to this day...



It was about like that here as well, but it mostly have lost its grip. I really don't know the status in the "bible belt" (mainly South coast, and partly West coast) by today - I have never been there, and don't plan to ever be!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got off the phone with the front porch, all booked for that weekend.  Three rooms who got them. 

I got rooms booked at riverview.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Supercabs, How much are the rooms?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wkend lumberjak said:


> hey supercabs, how much are the rooms?



$45.00


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Rooms? Are we gonna have to get rooms or can we sleep at the GTG site?


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Rooms? Are we gonna have to get rooms or can we sleep at the GTG site?


You can sleep at the site. Just don't stay with supercabs.lol Might get affixiated.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> You can sleep at the site. Just don't stay with supercabs.lol Might get affixiated.




Smothered, Gassed, or is he a spooner?


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> You can sleep at the site. Just don't stay with supercabs.lol Might get affixiated.



oh snap


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Smothered, Gassed, or is he a spooner?


LMAO, He had a stove mess up on him last year and they got a little carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Rooms? Are we gonna have to get rooms or can we sleep at the GTG site?


Some camp some stay in town, my wife isn't going for the camping thing this time. The camping way is the most fun part of a GTG sitting around a fire talking #### with other members.



stihl sawing said:


> You can sleep at the site. Just don't stay with supercabs.lol Might get affixiated.



I knew that was comming out Ha HA, we all lived what don't kill ya makes you stronger.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, He had a stove mess up on him last year and they got a little carbon monoxide poisoning.




That sucks, I usually end up with flames shoot'n out of the flu.


----------



## RVALUE

Its 5 minutes by car from town, and 2 hours by canoe.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> That sucks, I usually end up with flames shoot'n out of the flu.



If you show bring that 041 and lets have a look.


----------



## BirdHunter

*Oct. 9-10 gtg*

Is there room for another Kansas chain saw nut at the Oct. 9 - 10 gtg?
I didn't make the one last year, but unless something unforseen comes up I want to try to get there this year.

Could someone PM me the location and details.

Thanks

Birdhunter:


----------



## RVALUE

I was headed over today, but didn't make it. Was too shook up over talking to a (regional stihl sales rep?) about helping us out. Kind of discouraging. Was looking at one of the new stihl pole saws, maybe look at shindaiwa. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Smothered, Gassed, or is he a spooner?



spooner


----------



## RVALUE

Rules of the tirade:

Sleep Pole to Pole or Hole to Hole. 



No sleeping Pole to Hole. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> If you show bring that 041 and lets have a look.



Ain't much to look at right now except a box full of parts. I believe if i had a piston and an oil cap I would be set. I'm pretty sure that the cyl will clean up IIR.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> spooner




Good,, me too


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Rules of the tirade:
> 
> Sleep Pole to Pole or Hole to Hole.
> 
> 
> 
> No sleeping Pole to Hole. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> What?



I think the last part is another way to say spooning.


----------



## RVALUE

What ever happened to Silverado? Did you step on him?


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> I think the last part is another way to say spooning.



Or Forking.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> What ever happened to Silverado? Did you step on him?



My brother stays busy.


----------



## RVALUE

We need to come up with a really good Saturday night dinner Menu. 

Suggestions?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> We need to come up with a really good Saturday night dinner Menu.
> 
> Suggestions?



Besides beer? Well that leaves..................beer, and a fire. Hows that?


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> What ever happened to Silverado? Did you step on him?



Glad someone thinks about me!!

Been working, Busy time of the year. And working on my field, Let it get WAY out of control!! THANK GOD FOR CHAINSAWS!!!!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Glad someone thinks about me!!
> 
> Been working, Busy time of the year. And working on my field, Let it get WAY out of control!! THANK GOD FOR CHAINSAWS!!!!!



I was wondering if you were ever going to post here again. Sup??


----------



## Stihlverado

Id use that one too!!! Looks pretty new though, would hate to wear it out!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Id use that one too!!! Looks pretty new though, would hate to wear it out!



What??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Glad someone thinks about me!!
> 
> Been working, Busy time of the year. And working on my field, Let it get WAY out of control!! THANK GOD FOR CHAINSAWS!!!!!



Are you going to be able to make the trip down?


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> I was wondering if you were ever going to post here again. Sup??



Been lurking in the dark watching, Always watching!


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Are you going to be able to make the trip down?



Prolly not. Horses and all. PPPPHHHHHTTTTTTTT!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> What??



wrong post, OOOPS


----------



## Stihlverado

Dont sound like the dates written in stone, And Rope aint goin? What kinda party is that!?!?!?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Dont sound like the dates written in stone, And Rope aint goin? What kinda party is that!?!?!?:hmm3grin2orange:


About time ya posted again. Come on down with your brother to the gtg.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> hOLY CRAP. Is anybody coming to this thing? Besides me of course.



I plan to be there, possibly with WKENDLUMBRJAK.

And Stephen, I will bring your chaps.

Also I will bring the GTG sign Chad made at the cookie bake-off.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Dont sound like the dates written in stone, And Rope aint goin? What kinda party is that!?!?!?:hmm3grin2orange:



The date is in stone Freehand set it couple pages back Oct 9th and 10th. Hotel resorvations are already set.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> I plan to be there, possibly with WKENDLUMBRJAK.
> 
> And Stephen, I will bring your chaps.
> 
> Also I will bring the GTG sign Chad made at the cookie bake-off.



I thought you were going to give them to the young man from the KS GTG.


----------



## teacherman

supercabs78 said:


> I thought you were going to give them to the young man from the KS GTG.



chainsaw/hippie seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> I thought you were going to give them to the young man from the KS GTG.



How did the saw come out?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> chainsaw/hippie seems to have disappeared.



Ok I haven't replaced them yet, but it was on my to do list. Thanks.


----------



## RVALUE

How 'bout this new model?


(The one in the front, not the back.........:hmm3grin2orange


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*To all members Head count*

When you say your in for the gtg post your number of people in tow, so I can do a head count. I don't want anyone to fall out but if before the GTG you have to fall out let me know thanks.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> How 'bout this new model?
> 
> 
> (The one in the front, not the back.........:hmm3grin2orange



I think youd be in trouble if you tried replaceing her!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> When you say your in for the gtg post your number of people in tow, so I can do a head count. I don't want anyone to fall out but if before the GTG you have to fall out let me know thanks.



RVALUE - some


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> How 'bout this new model?
> 
> 
> (The one in the front, not the back.........:hmm3grin2orange



I still like that saw he brought it to the Mo GTG as well.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> When you say your in for the gtg post your number of people in tow, so I can do a head count. I don't want anyone to fall out but if before the GTG you have to fall out let me know thanks.


I plan on bringing Rope and Barney, Now they will be wrapped in duct tape and chains and mad as hell when we get there. So you guys will have to cut the tape off and i will have to dissapear for a while untill they cool down.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> RVALUE - some



This list will also help with the GTG Give away saw so make sure everone is on the list now and when we get there make sure I have each member on it.

A lesson from last year.


----------



## RVALUE

Cooking shack


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> I plan on bringing Rope and Barney, Now they will be wrapped in duct tape and chains and mad as hell when we get there. So you guys will have to cut the tape off and i will have to dissapear for a while untill they cool down.:biggrinbounce2:



Last year it would have only taken a couple minutes to freeze up. or cool down....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I plan on bringing Rope and Barney, Now they will be wrapped in duct tape and chains and mad as hell when we get there. So you guys will have to cut the tape off and i will have to dissapear for a while untill they cool down.:biggrinbounce2:



Thats funny thinking about Rope in duct tape pissed off missing that chance at a deer. I'll loan him a saw you won't have time or room to load his.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Cooking shack



Very nice.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I plan on bringing Rope and Barney, Now they will be wrapped in duct tape and chains and mad as hell when we get there. So you guys will have to cut the tape off and i will have to dissapear for a while untill they cool down.:biggrinbounce2:



You'll need gps coordinates, minutes ,degrees, and fractions of a second ready<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> You'll need gps coordinates, minutes ,degrees, and fractions of a second ready<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Being ex military, i think i can deal with that. Got my own special decoder ring too.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Being ex military, i think i can deal with that. Got my own special decoder ring too.



Ohhhhhhhh dis is gonna be fun then make sure ss takes point ok? Lol


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Ohhhhhhhh dis is gonna be fun then make sure ss takes point ok? Lol



He is on point. Small guys first right??


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> He is on point. Small guys first right??



yup<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020408.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## bigjohnston

not gonna make this one, hopefully the next one


----------



## logging22

bigjohnston said:


> not gonna make this one, hopefully the next one



Sorry to hear that brother. Gonna donate the 153 to your collection. Need a PM addy and maybe a little shipping if your intrested.


----------



## RVALUE

We'll get some wedges and sledges and let the young-uns split away.....


----------



## RVALUE

The 'hood.


----------



## RVALUE

More neighbors


----------



## RVALUE

A real Hoot!


----------



## RVALUE

Hopefully it will be warmer this year......


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> More neighbors



HHHMMMMMMMMM, If I could bring the .300mag maybe I'd quit my job.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> A real Hoot!


That is one ugly dude.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> That is one ugly dude.



Yes :hmm3grin2orange: but its a good looking saw.


----------



## little possum

Nice pictures, and the GTG has not even started!

How well does the Wright cut?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

little possum said:


> Nice pictures, and the GTG has not even started!
> 
> How well does the Wright cut?


 Slow but steady Lurch2 might jump in here its his saw, the saw sounds real good runs great.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess John E will be the man to beat on the 90cc class. I haven't worked on my 660 except for a new chain full comp not skip this time, but without some motor work not thinking I will be faster. 

I'm in the shop trying to learn to sharpin a square chain 18" bar for a 036. If I don't get better at it you would be better off with a out of the box chain. 

Edit: I need to borrow someones tach at the GTG for a few. This 036 is new to me just wanting to know where I got it running at.


----------



## Lurch2

I was waiting to see if I was actually in a pic with my saw. 
It's definitely not built for speed. Can't really bog it down though, just grinds along.


----------



## little possum

Lurch2 said:


> I was waiting to see if I was actually in a pic with my saw.
> It's definitely not built for speed. Can't really bog it down though, just grinds along.



Thanks Lurch, Dad has one and I was just wondering if it was just his that took forever to get through anything. lol. But the paper work says they are a pulp wood cutters dream 

But they do have a great sond


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I guess John E will be the man to beat on the 90cc class. I haven't worked on my 660 except for a new chain full comp not skip this time, but without some motor work not thinking I will be faster.
> 
> I'm in the shop trying to learn to sharpin a square chain 18" bar for a 036. If I don't get better at it you would be better off with a out of the box chain.
> 
> Edit: I need to borrow someones tach at the GTG for a few. This 036 is new to me just wanting to know where I got it running at.



We'll see, I am doubtful I will be there but who knows I may get mr big opening day!

PS: the ported 372 now runs like a striped bass!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> We'll see, I am doubtful I will be there but who knows I may get mr big opening day!
> 
> PS: the ported 372 now runs like a striped bass!



Last year after we were racing and Rod told me our 660 time and Johns time I almost put that POS back in the truck.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Last year after we were racing and Rod told me our 660 time and Johns time I almost put that POS back in the truck.



Lol ain't modded the 395 yet<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Three questions

1. Is it going to be in the same place as last year?

2. Will there be a marking like the orange barrel to let people know where to turn off the road like last year?

3. What do i need to bring?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Three questions
> 
> 1. Is it going to be in the same place as last year?
> 
> 2. Will there be a marking like the orange barrel to let people know where to turn off the road like last year?
> 
> 3. What do i need to bring?



I'll let Freehand cover #1 and # 2

#3 Your wallet for pizza, town is close.  Maybe we can all pitch in?


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I'll let Freehand cover #1 and # 2
> 
> #3 Your wallet for pizza, town is close.  Maybe we can all pitch in?


i will have the wallet for sure.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Lurch2 said:


> I was waiting to see if I was actually in a pic with my saw.
> It's definitely not built for speed. Can't really bog it down though, just grinds along.



I thought I might have one








Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats cool Hal, good times.


----------



## stihl sawing

Wonder if that cedar log stand is still standing.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Diego292, you gonna fly out to Arkansas, Missouri or Oklahoma to install?


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Diego292, you gonna fly out to Arkansas, Missouri or Oklahoma to install?


I got somewhere he can fly.


----------



## stihl sawing

This spammer is making all kinds of usernames. So far the creep has about five.


----------



## bigjohnston

logging22 said:


> Sorry to hear that brother. Gonna donate the 153 to your collection. Need a PM addy and maybe a little shipping if your intrested.



I'll pm ya tonight when I get back to the house les


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm going through all the pics from last year here is one of my favorites.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4163664734/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2498/4163664734_849c7ea4db.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>

It doesn't look that cold!


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


>



SS and the long bar man I liked that saw. One of these days.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> SS and the long bar man I liked that saw. One of these days.


That was a heck of a saw. Thanks to Hal for letting us operate it.


----------



## RVALUE

Standing on a stump, talking to some mule skinners.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Standing on a stump, talking to some mule skinners.


You gotta watch that guy on the right, No tellin what he might do.:fart:


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You gotta watch that guy on the right, No tellin what he might do.:fart:



Who? Who?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If you use a file holder when sharping a chain bring it and lets do some comparing different kinds.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> If you use a file holder when sharping a chain bring it and lets do some comparing different kinds.


OK, Will do.


----------



## RVALUE

Noky Noky, will do not.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My internet is going in and out little storm guess I'll be done shortly.


----------



## stihl sawing

Freehand is a soon to be proud owner of a mini mac.


----------



## RVALUE

How many people take their incinerator with them camping? Is that the asphixiator? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> My internet is going in and out little storm guess I'll be done shortly.



If 'mine' was going in and out, I wouldn't be here........


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> If 'mine' was going in and out, I wouldn't be here........


You do have storms headed your way.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You do have storms headed your way.



not the internet, but.............


----------



## teacherman

This is gonna be fun. Especially since it is less likely to be Arctic climate. LOL


----------



## sawnami

Lurch2 said:


> I was waiting to see if I was actually in a pic with my saw.
> It's definitely not built for speed. Can't really bog it down though, just grinds along.


Here you at the Lebanon GTG "grinding along".


----------



## sawnami

Workin' on my square chisel chain.:hmm3grin2orange:
The one on the bottom is 3/8"


----------



## RVALUE

Not much interest in this yet, maybe it'll heat up as we get closer......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The power just came back on :hmm3grin2orange: nine hours without electric.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> This is gonna be fun. Especially since it is less likely to be Arctic climate. LOL



Yes it will be. Hay John can we get a pic of the GTG sign hows it looking?


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> This is gonna be fun. Especially since it is less likely to be Arctic climate. LOL



Seven foot of snow predicted, fifty mph winds blowing and drifting expected :monkey:


----------



## Lurch2

Thanks for the pics. 
Probably be hot and fighting bugs this time.


----------



## Lurch2

*Rain*

Got 7 inches here in the last 2 days. Needed it though. We were REALLY dry.


RAIN that is. Just stop it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> Probably be hot and fighting bugs this time.



I'll bet your right. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

stihl sawing said:


> Freehand is a soon to be proud owner of a mini mac.



NOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I tried to talk my dad into comeing, but i think I offended him when I called his Husky 460 "Porky Pig". I also tod him that he couldn't bring it unless I could at least muff mod it.

If his does want to go can we bring a generator or ext cord for his breath'n machine he wears when he sleeps?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I tried to talk my dad into comeing, but i think I offended him when I called his Husky 460 "Porky Pig". I also tod him that he couldn't bring it unless I could at least muff mod it.
> 
> If his does want to go can we bring a generator or ext cord for his breath'n machine he wears when he sleeps?



I think Freehandslabber or Rvalue said at the beginning there would be electric.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Incentive to make this GTG, pics from the last one. Pics start on page 74 of this thread.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4162951835/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4162951835_0026ec6e8f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>

Edit: The log stand worked great Freehandslabber's.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I think Freehandslabber or Rvalue said at the beginning there would be electric.



Thanks, Just makin sure.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, Just makin sure.



One of them will jump in here before long.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Quote from after last years GTG, I'm still laughing. Don't make him ask this time and you say no.



RVALUE said:


> Is any one within 300 miles _GLAD_ they didn't come?



Edit: I guess I have nothing to do, I spent last couple hours reading this thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well Unless something crazy happens I'm planning on making it. We all know how Murphy works. Excited about meeting those that can make it. I know I will be out of place. Not having any orange and white saws. Hope I don't embarase my self with my off breed saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well Unless something crazy happens I'm planning on making it. We all know how Murphy works. Excited about meeting those that can make it. I know I will be out of place. Not having any orange and white saws. Hope I don't embarase my self with my off breed saws.



You have a nice looking lineup. There will be saws of just about every maker. I'm not all Stihl all the time, I'll run them all.


----------



## Freehand

+1 that is a fine line up......and there will be electricity.......


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> +1 that is a fine line up......and there will be electricity.......



Better go get a job, so I can pay the bill


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> +1 that is a fine line up......and there will be electricity.......


Feel the power baby. It's just waitin for the next victim.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Feel the power baby. It's just waitin for the next victim.



As in victim ya mean ?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> As in victim ya mean ?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Done a muffler mod on it rope, It's bad to the bone now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Seven members reading.


----------



## logging22

A little more bad news. I was going to miss timberfest this year, no problem, ive been to several. But, the Missouri Forest Products Assoc. decided to hold the annual Missouri State Games of Logging on the same day. If i dont attend, i lose my state card. Now i dont know what to do. I really dont use the stupid card. Wasnt even my idea to get it. But it did cost money to get and several days in a classroom. The 9th of Oct. must be the most popular day in all of Missouri history.:bang:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> A little more bad news. I was going to miss timberfest this year, no problem, ive been to several. But, the Missouri Forest Products Assoc. decided to hold the annual Missouri State Games of Logging on the same day. If i dont attend, i lose my state card. Now i dont know what to do. I really dont use the stupid card. Wasnt even my idea to get it. But it did cost money to get and several days in a classroom. The 9th of Oct. must be the most popular day in all of Missouri history.:bang:


Well crap Les, You don't show up i ain't either.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well crap Les, You don't show up i ain't either.



Lmao starting to seem the old cold date rocked lol. I may try to have one sometime anyway I did enjoy the last-un!


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Well crap Les, You don't show up i ain't either.



I still dont know what i am going to do. They sent the letter today. Last year we had it in Nov. In a different town even. This year, they got lazy and pawned it off on Timberfest.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao starting to seem the old cold date rocked lol. I may try to have one sometime anyway I did enjoy the last-un!


I still say january would be better. All the outdoor events will be over.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I still say january would be better. All the outdoor events will be over.



Ski season is open<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ski season is open<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Who the hell ski's around here.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Who the hell ski's around here.lol



I:dunno:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A few have dropped out hope they get back in before Oct. The hotel is already a done deal, so if I'm the only one there that will make my 660 the biggest baddest loudest fastest best looking saw there. 

Just giving you guys crap.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Easy Cab my 2094 is no slouch especially in over 36". Still planning on being there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

his guy???

likj013689 
Junior Member


Join Date: Aug 2010
Location: 1
Posts: 10 
air jordan shoes give endless joys 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
air jordan shoes give endless joysAfter i wear the air jordan shoes two weeks in these, I feel more in touch with the ground and aware of my strides and how my feet land. Very similar to running indoor track with middle distance “waffle shoes” of the 90’s. My feet feel stronger, though it will be a muscular learning curve for the shins and knees to strengthen the tendons. Definitely feel more in tune with the runs. At this price point, can afford to wear them out and afford another pair. Of note, I do have a narrow foot, normally wear 10.5, but after 3 runs left foot felt slopy at the end of the toe box (full thumb nail and 1/2 from tip of toe to shoe) and had to go 1/2 size smaller.i like air jordan shoes,especially the air jordan 11 shoes .The Nike Free Run+ Men’s Running Shoe pulls from elements of the Nike Free family in order to deliver a shoe that’s more flexible, more supportive and more cushioned than ever. The Free Run+ not only strength-trains your legs and feet by imitating barefoot movement, it maximizes your cushioning, support and multi-surface traction.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Is anybody gonna have a Husky 3120 there?


----------



## warjohn

stumpyshusky said:


> Is anybody gonna have a Husky 3120 there?



I would but I don't think I am gonna make it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Easy Cab my 2094 is no slouch especially in over 36". Still planning on being there.



I'm just messing with some of them, the only way my saw is fastest is if no one shows.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya I know just funnin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Haven't read the posts, but just delivered a load of logs for the GTG. 21140 GVW. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Trying something new.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I picked up a saw today Poulan 3400. Starts and runs great, just has a broken clutch side cover and the adjuster( I think I know where a part saw is at.). I was able to get the chain tight enough to cut a few rounds today. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4958716368/" title="3400 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4958716368_1dd6691e67.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="3400" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Trying something new.



Posting Little pics or climbing?


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Posting Little pics or climbing?



It is actually a video, but...................


----------



## RVALUE

Where is everybody else?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Where is everybody else?



I have been away most of the day and haven't seen many on here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> It is actually a video, but...................



I haven't never tried putting video on here, I can't even take a video my camera sux.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rvalue is there going to be any big wood. Like 28" or bigger? I am really getting excited.


----------



## RVALUE

Delivered the medium sized wood, 36 - 48, scouted some girlie sized logs 10 -12 for racing, there are some in the neighborhood. Handy for falling them, they have guy wires already attached... Anybody got some cable cutters?

Still need someone to scout the site and help with the promotions. Today was picture perfect.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

what size wire I have some hydrolic cable cutters i can bing from work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If there is going to be a gen set i can bring a grinder with cutting wheel.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Delivered the medium sized wood, 36 - 48, scouted some girlie sized logs 10 -12 for racing, there are some in the neighborhood. Handy for falling them, they have guy wires already attached... Anybody got some cable cutters?
> 
> Still need someone to scout the site and help with the promotions. Today was picture perfect.



Thats funny,I'll bet they already have the bark off of them and ready for racing. 

On the site prep and promotions I'll PM next week this week will be unreal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If there is going to be a gen set i can bring a grinder with cutting wheel.



Did you ever get that two man saw going?


----------



## RVALUE

Going to try and get a good log for slabbing, milling. Found about a 3 - 4 foot oak, about 12 feet long. Veneer quality. 

Prolly can't load it. 

Be taking it down Monday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey what kind of wood. need to see how I need to fix my chains.


----------



## ropensaddle

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey what kind of wood. need to see how I need to fix my chains.



petrified <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Quess I'll bring some carbide.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Quess I'll bring some carbide.



I'll bring my buddys 3120K Chopsaw.LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll bring my buddys 3120K Chopsaw.LOL



We could rent a makita from Homedepot.


----------



## ropensaddle

Dy no mite<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sounds fun!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I know you are all concerned, but I made it back home in one piece, no mishaps.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I know you are all concerned, but I made it back home in one piece, no mishaps.



Well.......................I was, but now your here.


----------



## RVALUE

I didn't spill a drop!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I know you are all concerned, but I made it back home in one piece, no mishaps.



Whard ya go to the<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002028A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

I need a load of 9 foot pine....


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I need a load of 9 foot pine....



( long) ?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I need a load of 9 foot pine....



What dia. are you looking for?


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> What dia. are you looking for?



No matter, up to 30.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> No matter, up to 30.



How far I could load ya but some of my pine is old! I have a 50 in dbh elm too:jawdrop:


----------



## RVALUE

I need the pine to practice with, and get this, the other day I joined the "official hate flippy caps" club.

(I'll bet there are some little kids bragging to their friends, My Dad invented the flippy cap!) 


I can haul 6 tons of logs fairly easily. Remember they are 9 feet long. It may not matter being old. May work better?

Off to drop a couple oaks, and get a log for the GTG. 

I'll take pics, maybe.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I need the pine to practice with, and get this, the other day I joined the "official hate flippy caps" club.
> 
> (I'll bet there are some little kids bragging to their friends, My Dad invented the flippy cap!)
> 
> 
> I can haul 6 tons of logs fairly easily. Remember they are 9 feet long. It may not matter being old. May work better?
> 
> Off to drop a couple oaks, and get a log for the GTG.
> 
> I'll take pics, maybe.



Well they are 18 foot long may need cut ya know lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rvalue, Man I wish I was closer. All the work your doing thiss is going to be a can't miss event.


----------



## bigjohnston

are you guys planning on running through sunday I may be able to get there for sunday


----------



## TRI955

supercabs78 said:


> The date is in stone Freehand set it couple pages back Oct 9th and 10th.



Definitely will not make this one, will be in Phoenix, AZ that weekend playin' with Corvettes on the racetrack....


----------



## Freehand

bigjohnston said:


> are you guys planning on running through sunday I may be able to get there for sunday



Ya,will be a two day affair.Come on up Sunday....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Big, did you get the 8401 makita running. I have one i want to try but not sure yet. My 7901 is so nice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> Definitely will not make this one, will be in Phoenix, AZ that weekend playin' with Corvettes on the racetrack....



I'm sorry to hear that but wish you a good time at it.



freehandslabber said:


> Ya,will be a two day affair.Come on up Sunday....



I thought we would be there most of Sunday, leaving some time for the drive back.


----------



## bigjohnston

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Big, did you get the 8401 makita running. I have one i want to try but not sure yet. My 7901 is so nice.



yeah its running great but its not been oiling the bar and I havent had a whole lot of time to mess with it but I plan on getting out to the shop this week to mess with it. your out in tongie arent you kenneth


----------



## RVALUE

Too tired to go get the camera. Got two trees on the ground today. Hard on a crippled old man.

Have a pic tomorrow.

The old shinny ran away again, even the kill switch doesn't work. Had to choke it to death. Reckon the fuel line in the tank is too short, or an air leak??


----------



## RVALUE

*Slabbing wood*







This wood will be slabbed into a piece of furniture at the GTG. One of many mini seminars on specialty techniques.

PS. The fellow that loaded it into the trailer is a "sir". :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So what are the mini semars going to be.


----------



## RVALUE

The seminars may include:

Free hand Slabbing
Grinding chains
Climb and take down 
TBA



The hands on demonstrations may include: 

Splitting long wood
How to avoid CO.
TBA


----------



## lawnmowertech37

Hey all i have a question about Arkansas Oklahoma and those states in that region is it reasonable cost of living ?

How many husky shops is there in your area and small engine shops in general 


how far you have to travel to get to one etc. i can use this info since im on the edge of relocating but just dont know where as of yet just looking around etc.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that but wish you a good time at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we would be there most of Sunday, leaving some time for the drive back.



And the de-tox. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> This wood will be slabbed into a piece of furniture at the GTG. One of many mini seminars on specialty techniques.
> 
> PS. The fellow that loaded it into the trailer is a "sir". :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




I'll make sure I bring my newest addition along for the slabbing.
Homelite XL. 12" bar should do it huh.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

TBA?? I take a stab To Be Announced. Freehand slabbing assuming no guide this sounds interesting.


----------



## RVALUE

To be announced


----------



## yooper

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> TBA?? I take a stab To Be Announced. Freehand slabbing assuming no guide this sounds interesting.



TBA The Banjos Aplayen:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

In the last 30 years, I've gone on a lot of 'camping trips, GTG's, outings, etc.'

Lots of people had the opportunity to come along, and opted not to. 

After the fact, I can't remember anyone saying "Glad I didn't go."


Maybe this will be the first, but I doubt it.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> And the de-tox. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It hurts too bad at this age to drink more than 1 or 2.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> It hurts too bad at this age to drink more than 1 or 2.



Or de-carbonization?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> In the last 30 years, I've gone on a lot of 'camping trips, GTG's, outings, etc.'
> 
> Lots of people had the opportunity to come along, and opted not to.
> 
> After the fact, I can't remember anyone saying "Glad I didn't go."
> 
> 
> Maybe this will be the first, but I doubt it.......



I haven't seen many members in this thread this last week. We are getting closer you guys jump in here.


----------



## RVALUE

Still have to fetch up another load of wood over. I'm ready to go.


----------



## RVALUE

At the moment, I'm off to work on my junk.

That's why I'm so cranky. All my stuff is junk......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm getting houses ready birds leave tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I need to work on some of my junky saws, just don't have time. Maybe in a couple weeks I'll get them ready.


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> The seminars may include:
> 
> Free hand Slabbing
> Grinding chains
> Climb and take down
> TBA
> 
> 
> 
> The hands on demonstrations may include:
> 
> Splitting long wood
> How to avoid CO.
> TBA



This sounds great. I definitely plan to be there. Be good to see you guys again. I haven't been messing around with saws at all the past few months. Guess I need a GTG to get my priorities straightened back out.........:greenchainsaw:

This is gonna be cool. Who is bringing what in terms of food and other essentials?


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> At the moment, I'm off to work on my junk.
> 
> That's why I'm so cranky. All my stuff is junk......



Lol that trailer is junk can I have it?:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like some nice logs, Should be neat watching freehand slab some of those big boys.


----------



## ropensaddle

Wife's birthday is the 10 th so don't think I will make it but we will see. I may have one here in springy dingy lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Wife's birthday is the 10 th so don't think I will make it but we will see. I may have one here in springy dingy lol.



You can bring her, a cake and a little blue box (with the new ring in it) to the GTG. We will stop cutting long enough to have a birthday party.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> You can bring her, a cake and a little blue box (with the new ring in it) to the GTG. We will stop cutting long enough to have a birthday party.


:agree2:Yup, We will even sing it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> :agree2:Yup, We will even sing it.



Lmfao guys now think I have to live with her afterward lol. PS: whos bringin da banjo's?


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> You can bring her, a cake and a little blue box (with the new ring in it) to the GTG. We will stop cutting long enough to have a birthday party.



Got her one of the cubic varcanimum whatevers lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> :agree2:Yup, We will even sing it.



We? You got a mouse in your pocket? Logging dont sing. Well....maybe after a few beers!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> This sounds great. I definitely plan to be there. Be good to see you guys again. I haven't been messing around with saws at all the past few months. Guess I need a GTG to get my priorities straightened back out.........:greenchainsaw:
> 
> This is gonna be cool. Who is bringing what in terms of food and other essentials?



I have a small cast iron kettle 5 or 6 gt. I have a freezer full of beef I can bring chili fixins. Do we know any rough #'s of attendees . I can go to meat market in Kc and get some brats they are excellent. let me Know.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have a small cast iron kettle 5 or 6 gt. I have a freezer full of beef I can bring chili fixins. Do we know any rough #'s of attendees . I can go to meat market in Kc and get some brats they are excellent. let me Know.



Don't bring any more brats. I just got through running the little brats and their parents off....


----------



## RVALUE

Say, if the di-rections come via email, does that make them e-rections? :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Wife's birthday is the 10 th so don't think I will make it but we will see. I may have one here in springy dingy lol.



Will she be 21?


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Will she be 21?



Lol you trying to be sweet on me lady?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Say, if the di-rections come via email, does that make them e-rections? :monkey:



I don't care who you are, thats funny right there.

Make sure to call a DR. if they last for more than 4 hours.


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> I don't care who you are, thats funny right there.
> 
> Make sure to call a DR. if they last for more than 4 hours.


Hmmm, I hear banjo's off in the distance.


----------



## stihl sawing

Also do you need to call the doc if it only last for 40 seconds.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Not the banjo's again!! every time I here bango's in the woods I can't sit down for a week!! Boy you sure do got a purdy mouth.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Also do you need to call the doc if it only last for 40 seconds.



What's wrong with that, leaves more time for saws!!!LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> What's wrong with that, leaves more time for saws!!!LOL


SAWS! Gotta get me one of them things one day.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> SAWS! Gotta get me one of them things one day.



If I make it to the GTG I'll let you run mine, I'll start you out with the XL 12" bar, If you can handle that we'll go from there!


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> If I make it to the GTG I'll let you run mine, I'll start you out with the XL 12" bar, If you can handle that we'll go from there!



Last time he got to hold a 12 incher, he didn't even get his name....


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> If I make it to the GTG I'll let you run mine, I'll start you out with the XL 12" bar, If you can handle that we'll go from there!


I ran an electric saw one time, It was ropes work saw. He let me run it.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Last time he got to hold a 12 incher, he didn't even get his name....


That guy left in a hurry too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lmao,


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> That guy left in a hurry too.



He keep mumbling, "what a jerk, what a jerk!"?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> He keep mumbling, "what a jerk, what a jerk!"?


So that's what he said, I thought he said what's a buck, So that's why he was offnded when i showed nude pics of carrot top.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Bratwurst!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

This thread has started to not make any sence at all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Don't bring any more brats. I just got through running the little brats and their parents off....


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Bratwurst:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

All this weather, I hope our wood didn't blow away......


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> All this weather, I hope our wood didn't blow away......


More like wash away, You guys up north are getting a lot of rain.


----------



## RVALUE

Well we are safe, for now at least......


----------



## Freehand

Safe from the torch-weilding mobs?.....I don't know,I gotta bunch of them milling outside right now.....


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Safe from the torch-weilding mobs?.....I don't know,I gotta bunch of them milling outside right now.....



Are they milling our gtg wood?


----------



## logging22

Ok brothers. Gonna update my card tomorrow. That means that the 9th and 10th of oct are clear for the GTG. WHOOO-HOOOO. Im coming to the GTG and that is it!! What do we need to bring as far as food and stuff. The wife wants to know. Makes a killer potato salad. Let me know.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Ok brothers. Gonna update my card tomorrow. That means that the 9th and 10th of oct are clear for the GTG. WHOOO-HOOOO. Im coming to the GTG and that is it!! What do we need to bring as far as food and stuff. The wife wants to know. Makes a killer potato salad. Let me know.


You was scared i was gonna come get ya huh.:monkey:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You was scared i was gonna come get ya huh.:monkey:



Thats right brother!! SCARED as hell. As luck would have it, ya dont have to. Cant wait. Prolly gonna start packing tonight.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ok brothers. Gonna update my card tomorrow. That means that the 9th and 10th of oct are clear for the GTG. WHOOO-HOOOO. Im coming to the GTG and that is it!! What do we need to bring as far as food and stuff. The wife wants to know. Makes a killer potato salad. Let me know.



Good to here, Maybee I'll get to meet you at the GTG since I won't be able to make it to the fair this weekend.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Good to here, Maybee I'll get to meet you at the GTG since I won't be able to make it to the fair this weekend.



Your on brother. Cant wait to meet you as well. Bring everything that looks like a chainsaw. I am.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Your on brother. Cant wait to meet you as well. Bring everything that looks like a chainsaw. I am.



I plan on it, I've got two more runners to bring Homelite XL, and a Homelite CS50 ( don't laugh ). The CS50 happens to be the first saw I owned. Poor things sat in the barn for over 6 years. Cleaned her up with a little porting, carb kit, fuel lines, runs pretty good. 
My next one I'd like to get running for the GTG is a Jonsereds 930. It needs a piston at the least.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I plan on it, I've got two more runners to bring Homelite XL, and a Homelite CS50 ( don't laugh ). The CS50 happens to be the first saw I owned. Poor things sat in the barn for over 6 years. Cleaned her up with a little porting, carb kit, fuel lines, runs pretty good.
> My next one I'd like to get running for the GTG is a Jonsereds 930. It needs a piston at the least.



Sweet! I would never laugh at a saw. Nothing funny bout them. Even SS's lipstick saw is still a saw. I love chainsaws. All of them. I wish i owned all of them. Dont think i ever seen a CS50. Can i run it? Im bringing a really big bunch of junk. Everybody welcome to play with it. If it will start. Most of my sig is coming. Dont know what else. Whatever i have room for.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

You bet you can run it, If you think you can handle 20" of bumperlink on a 50cc saw. LOL. 
The CS50 is a 50cc plastic saw that they used to sell at Wally World. Dad handed it down when I was 16, so it has a little sentamental value.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> You bet you can run it, If you think you can handle 20" of bumperlink on a 50cc saw. LOL.
> The CS50 is a 50cc plastic saw that they used to sell at Wally World. Dad handed it down when I was 16, so it has a little sentamental value.



Keep it and run it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Keep it and run it.



Plan on it :greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Sweet! I would never laugh at a saw. Nothing funny bout them. Even SS's lipstick saw is still a saw. I love chainsaws. All of them. I wish i owned all of them. Dont think i ever seen a CS50. Can i run it? Im bringing a really big bunch of junk. Everybody welcome to play with it. If it will start. Most of my sig is coming. Dont know what else. Whatever i have room for.


Yep, It is the 372 killer.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, It is the 372 killer.



Your mighty forgetful these days gonna have to get and exam age and forgetful may mean something<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Your mighty forgetful these days gonna have to get and exam age and forgetful may mean something<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Well........I dreamed it was.


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Sweet! I would never laugh at a saw. Nothing funny bout them. Even SS's lipstick saw is still a saw. I love chainsaws. All of them. I wish i owned all of them. Dont think i ever seen a CS50. Can i run it? Im bringing a really big bunch of junk. Everybody welcome to play with it. If it will start. Most of my sig is coming. Dont know what else. Whatever i have room for.



Les, you know how to make a guy feel at home. I may be serious competition in the "bunch of junk" category:monkey: I'm getting pretty heavy in Homelite from the XL " termite" up to an XP1020.

stumpyshusky, I've got two of those XL's. If we can't outpower them at least maybe we can outnumber them.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Les, you know how to make a guy feel at home. I may be serious competition in the "bunch of junk" category:monkey: I'm getting pretty heavy in Homelite from the XL " termite" up to an XP1020.
> 
> stumpyshusky, I've got two of those XL's. If we can't outpower them at least maybe we can outnumber them.:greenchainsaw:



LOL. maybe I can get my other one goin then we can get em fer sure.


----------



## bigjohnston

things are looking up a little me and dad may be able to come


----------



## Work Saw Collector

bigjohnston said:


> things are looking up a little me and dad may be able to come



You two and Logging22 back in this thing, its getting better. Now just got to get Rope back in.


----------



## sawnami

Adding one I got at a garage sale today to the pack of old dogs that I'm bringing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigjohnston said:


> things are looking up a little me and dad may be able to come



Thats great be good to see you guys.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> You two and Logging22 back in this thing, its getting better. Now just got to get Rope back in.


Rope will make it, He knows if he don't i will tell everyone the lipstick smoked him again.lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Adding one I got at a garage sale today to the pack of old dogs that I'm bringing.



That is a neat looking saw.


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys find some nice saws at yard sales, Guess if i went to a lot of them, Probably could too. Might have to move if i brought home a bunch of saws.lol I have the same ole saw i've had for a long time. Except for one barney give me last year. BTW: i have done some work on it. got an 045 that needs attention too. I like seeing all you guys saws and envy you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No joke I've found a few. But they where newer craftsman.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You guys find some nice saws at yard sales, Guess if i went to a lot of them, Probably could too. Might have to move if i brought home a bunch of saws.lol I have the same ole saw i've had for a long time. Except for one barney give me last year. BTW: i have done some work on it. got an 045 that needs attention too. I like seeing all you guys saws and envy you.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


>



RV has da clap yall<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

hide ya womens<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> RV has da clap yall<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> hide ya womens<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Hope he gets rid of it before the GTG.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Worst than that. I got a virus from one of you guys. Fever, Chills, bad dreams, (wait, that's reality..) anyway, missing a FFA picnic and a duck hunting expo today. 

Hard to type with the shakes.... delirium tremors.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey you know that spell check would have been handy when I was dating, before getting married.............



That or a better growing daisy.. (flower)


----------



## sawnami

Sitting at an air show right now waiting for them to move an A-10 off of the runway that blew a tire on landing so the Blue Angels can start their routine.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Sitting at an air show right now waiting for them to move an A-10 off of the runway that blew a tire on landing so the Blue Angels can start their routine.



Tires are a luxury on an airplane. Now a _wing.._........


----------



## logging22

How many coming??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm in unless something comes up or blows up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Loggin, How'd the races go today? Sorry I couldn't make it.
Had a rough day.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Loggin, How'd the races go today? Sorry I couldn't make it.
> Had a rough day.



Pretty good. I lost, came in third in every class. My son won 2nd place in the 3.1 to4.0 class with my 034 i built. He got a trophy. Sweet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Pretty good. I lost, came in third in every class. My son won 2nd place in the 3.1 to4.0 class with my 034 i built. He got a trophy. Sweet.




Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> How many coming??



I'm still planning on being there for sure 1.

I spoke with teacherman last week we are going to ride down together unless something changes.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Pretty good. I lost, came in third in every class. My son won 2nd place in the 3.1 to4.0 class with my 034 i built. He got a trophy. Sweet.



Is that the same son that went and got married? Seems like a little better now, if so.

Mine left a while back, 6 weeks before marine boot camp, had a little spout with his mother, and haven't heard from him in 5 months. Kids.


----------



## logging22

Thats the one. Gonna try a pic here. CJ with his first trophy.


----------



## J.W Younger

I would sure like to make it .Sometimes I wander off and get lost tho..then I don't want to come home and hear the #####ing .


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, Sure would like to make this one.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

J.W Younger said:


> I would sure like to make it .Sometimes I wander off and get lost tho..then I don't want to come home and hear the #####ing .



Well bring her with.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well bring her with.



Im bringing the wife. She loves this stuff!!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Boys, Sure would like to make this one.....



Ditto


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Boys, Sure would like to make this one.....



What does that mean exactly?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> I would sure like to make it .Sometimes I wander off and get lost tho..then I don't want to come home and hear the #####ing .


 There will be a few wives there.



ropensaddle said:


> Ditto



You need to be there to give me that climbing class.

GTG don't get much closer than this one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just reading this thread don't have PM or anything, I see 17 member in 3 more on the fence. Plus add a few wives and friends.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Just reading this thread don't have PM or anything, I see 17 member in 3 more on the fence. Plus add a few wives and friends.



Those cats on the fence need a little help! Cmon fellas!


----------



## stihl sawing

Sure hope it stops snowing long enough to have the GTG.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Sure hope it stops snowing long enough to have the GTG.



Me too. The forcast is for 6 more inches and maybe a little sleet/ice. Thats ok with me. Im going if a volocano erupts under the site itself!!


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Me too. The forcast is for 6 more inches and maybe a little sleet/ice. Thats ok with me. Im going if a volocano erupts under the site itself!!


We might have to buy some snow sleds to get there.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> We might have to buy some snow sleds to get there.



Snow sleds with chainsaw motors?? Sweet.


----------



## sawnami

My wife is coming with me also. We're going to try out our new tent we got for motorcycle camping. Should be interesting.:hmm3grin2orange: 

She often cuts firewood with me. Her favorite saw is a little Jonsered 361 that I have.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Snow sleds with chainsaw motors?? Sweet.



70 miles of extension cord priceless<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> 70 miles of extension cord priceless<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


I have about 300 feet so far.:monkey:


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl sawing said:


> I have about 300 feet so far.:monkey:


I have a couple of generators,you're welcome to borrow.
Be a shame not to show em what lipstick can do.


----------



## RVALUE

The old boy that's been there says there is a _reasonable_ amount of electricity.


----------



## Freehand

Well that could mean ANYTHING Dan.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Is this from lipstick rumbling, or rope running??????


----------



## Freehand

Dang........Double Dang......that's what they call a back yard an' thick legs.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Dang........Double Dang......that's what they call a back yard an' thick legs.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't laugh, that represents alot of exercise for some of us........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Is this from lipstick rumbling, or rope running??????[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some images are hard to erase from the hard drive.


----------



## stihl sawing

J.W Younger said:


> I have a couple of generators,you're welcome to borrow.
> Be a shame not to show em what lipstick can do.


Yup, Those that have witnessed it's awesome torque and power truly fear the red saw. Just the pure mentioning of it brings chills down the spine. Hopefully there is electricity there.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> Is this from lipstick rumbling, or rope running??????



Its got her spine shivering, Wonder if she needs help with that wedgie?


----------



## logging22

I call bs.


----------



## yooper

RVALUE said:


>



that thing could snap off a wiener
stopped in to give some hillbilly's some rep. ya all be good now ya hear.


----------



## Art Vandelay

logging22 said:


> I call bs.



What's his number? I'll call him too.


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> What's his number? I'll call him too.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

Art Vandelay said:


> What's his number? I'll call him too.



867-5309:monkey:


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> 867-5309:monkey:



Thats my phone number!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Thats my phone number!!



Jenny, Jenny who can I turn to? (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
For the price of a dime I can always turn to you.
(8-6-7-5-3-0-9)


----------



## J.W Younger

art vandelay said:


> what's his number? I'll call him too.


br-549


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Jenny, Jenny who can I turn to? (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)
> For the price of a dime I can always turn to you.
> (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)



Crap, I dont know the rest of the.......wait for it......




Jenny i got your number, ill even make you mine.
Jenny dont change your number (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)


----------



## Stihlverado

J.W Younger said:


> br-549



 Aint you a liitle young for Hee-Haw?


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Aint you a liitle young for Hee-Haw?



I think im going to see the cast of HEE-HAW on the 9th of Oct.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Crap, I dont know the rest of the.......wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny i got your number, ill even make you mine.
> Jenny dont change your number (8-6-7-5-3-0-9)



I can see you dancin around in you sleepin clothes singin it now!!!

And it scarey!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Aint you a liitle young for Hee-Haw?


What's a hee haw?


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> What's a hee haw?



I saw it on the radio. . .


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> I can see you dancin around in you sleepin clothes singin it now!!!
> 
> And it scarey!!!!!!!!



Clothes??:monkey:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Clothes??:monkey:



THATS THE SCAREY PART. . . :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> I think im going to see the cast of HEE-HAW on the 9th of Oct.


Junior has a mean saw.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> THATS THE SCAREY PART. . . :jawdrop:



It is pretty scary, but it dont bite.......much.:censored:


----------



## J.W Younger

I just watched for Goldie.


----------



## stihl sawing

This guy will be there, Guess who


----------



## stihl sawing

A pic from last GTG, Rope, Dan and freehand, Don't remember who the snacky was.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> This guy will be there, Guess who



dude I told ya all already its way to far for me to come.


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl sawing said:


> A pic from last GTG, Rope, Dan and freehand, Don't remember who the snacky was.


Hey, why didnt you tell me my wife was there?
Boy now I'm pissed


----------



## yooper

J.W Younger said:


> Hey, why didnt you tell me my wife was there?
> Boy now I'm pissed



Lucky!!!!! thats yer wife


----------



## stihl sawing

J.W Younger said:


> Hey, why didnt you tell me my wife was there?
> Boy now I'm pissed


If that was your wife, You should be mad. She was naked most of the time. Her and rope dissapeared for a while.


----------



## yooper

stihl sawing said:


> If that was your wife, You should be mad. She was naked most of the time. Her and rope dissapeared for a while.



holy #### , you guys know how to party. to bad ya didnt have this GTG in like Feb. or something, would be cool to go to a warm place to party. and have a snackey good time.


----------



## J.W Younger

I just can't belive you guys 
Thats my Lu Lu


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> If that was your wife, You should be mad. She was naked most of the time. Her and rope dissapeared for a while.



You sure Rope wasnt there and you just couldnt see him !?!?!? :monkey:


----------



## J.W Younger

Stihlverado said:


> You sure Rope wasnt there and you just couldnt see him !?!?!? :monkey:


now thats funny


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> You sure Rope wasnt there and you just couldnt see him !?!?!? :monkey:



Where his face was he could not see nuthing lmao.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Where his face was he could not see nuthing lmao.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


I did pull out to breathe every now and then.


----------



## J.W Younger

*Well thats just purfect*

Lu Lu don't let me hang with the likes of you guys but it seems she does.


----------



## Stihlverado

J.W Younger said:


> Lu Lu don't let me hang with the likes of you guys but it seems she does.



Oh those snackeys are nice on a cool fall night!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All this talk of Hee Haw, this is one of my favorite parts of the show.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MR3kI_LHMDI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MR3kI_LHMDI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Oh those snackeys are nice on a cool fall night!!




:agree2:My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just picked up a couple of Stihls at a sale yesterday, 08s and 041 farm boss. I'll be bringing them down to the GTG with FOR SALE signs on them if any body is interested. Sorry no pics at the time.


----------



## RVALUE

I Finally got healthy enough to hone the schedule.

Importantly, for meal planning, is when persons are arriving. 

I will be there on or before Thursday.

There are some 10 - 12 inch logs in the neighborhood we could go fetch friday, with a few people. 

Almost got the ladies restroom finished, any body have a game camera? :monkey:

*Arriving:*

RVALUE Thursday


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Arriving: Friday morning


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> I Finally got healthy enough to hone the schedule.
> 
> Importantly, for meal planning, is when persons are arriving.
> 
> I will be there on or before Thursday.
> 
> There are some 10 - 12 inch logs in the neighborhood we could go fetch friday, with a few people.
> 
> Almost got the ladies restroom finished, any body have a game camera? :monkey:
> 
> *Arriving:*
> 
> RVALUE Thursday


Stumpyhusky Friday


----------



## RVALUE

Rvalue Thursday
Stumpyhusky Friday


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I Finally got healthy enough to hone the schedule.
> 
> Importantly, for meal planning, is when persons are arriving.
> 
> I will be there on or before Thursday.
> 
> There are some 10 - 12 inch logs in the neighborhood we could go fetch friday, with a few people.
> 
> Almost got the ladies restroom finished, any body have a game camera? :monkey:
> 
> *Arriving:*
> 
> RVALUE Thursday



Yes I do but don't think the woman would approve. Might make for some laughs.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> Almost got the ladies restroom finished, any body have a game camera? :monkey:
> 
> *Arriving:*
> 
> RVALUE Thursday



Surely not for the WTF topic is it now !?!?!?!? :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

Well guys it is a looking worse for me making it this year. I found out today gotta work double hard to offset Obama's spending


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Well guys it is a looking worse for me making it this year. I found out today gotta work double hard to offset Obama's spending



We all do that anyway.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> We all do that anyway.



Lol yeah but gotta do 1600 pretty fast:rant:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> We all do that anyway.



And dont seem to be gaining any ground!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> And dont seem to be gaining any ground!!



Sure we do, all backward!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Sure we do, all backward!:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh the good ol' "thanks for all the taxes, Im broke" 2 step!!:deadhorse:


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Oh the good ol' "thanks for all the taxes, Im broke" 2 step!!:deadhorse:



Taxes. PPPFFFFFFFTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> Oh the good ol' "thanks for all the taxes, Im broke" 2 step!!:deadhorse:



Lol have to add it to the debt already can't pay


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Lol have to add it to the debt already can't pay



Im not much of a mathematician, May have to get Chris in on this !!


----------



## stihl sawing

Rebuilt the carb on the lipstick today, She's ready for action.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Rebuilt the carb on the lipstick today, She's ready for action.



When you gonna mod the muffler?


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> When you gonna mod the muffler?


Did that last year.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Rebuilt the carb on the lipstick today, She's ready for action.



Lmfao have fun bro really wish I could make it but its a stacked deck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao have fun bro really wish I could make it but its a stacked deck.



Thats to bad I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Rebuilt the carb on the lipstick today, She's ready for action.



Are you running alky or nitro? Is it piped? Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao have fun bro really wish I could make it but its a stacked deck.


You're gonna kill that buck the first morning so you can make it.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Are you running alky or nitro? Is it piped? Cant wait to see it in action.


Runs on pure lightening bolts.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao have fun bro really wish I could make it but its a stacked deck.



You still planning on having one later Rope? 
Would like to go to this one but its not looking good for me either. Our timberfest is that same weekend.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Runs on pure lightening bolts.



Sounds to me like it runs on BS.


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> Sounds to me like it runs on BS.



BS, AS, SS, same thing!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Sounds to me like it runs on BS.


Come on down and bring that Dolmar, Ain't embarrased one yet. Time to do it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You're gonna kill that buck the first morning so you can make it.


I may only get two days to hunt but the tenth is wifes b day and a good friends gettin married too, then gotta make Obama's living putting me behind 1600 so I better take care on that first!


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> BS, AS, SS, same thing!:hmm3grin2orange:


Grrrrrr...........LOL


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Grrrrrr...........LOL



My sorry buddy. Still friends??


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I may only get two days to hunt but the tenth is wifes b day and a good friends gettin married too, then gotta make Obama's living putting me behind 1600 so I better take care on that first!



I was splitting wood for Obahma tonight


----------



## RVALUE

Cancel that game camera.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> My sorry buddy. Still friends??


You Bet.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I was splitting wood for Obahma tonight


I got threatened by a student for Obummer today.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I got threatened by a student for Obummer today.



I am not doing it cause I like him bro lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I am not doing it cause I like him bro lol


I ain't either....I'm tired of these smart mouth punk kids.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Come on down and bring that Dolmar, Ain't embarrased one yet. Time to do it.



Would love too, just ain't into a 6 hour drive one way and it's bow season right Rope.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I ain't either....I'm tired of these smart mouth punk kids.



Shoot em.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I ain't either....I'm tired of these smart mouth punk kids.



One more year bro don't let em win, get that retirement!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Cancel that game camera.




Already get one installed?LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Would love too, just ain't into a 6 hour drive one way and it's bow season right Rope.


Sure, Make up all the excuses. Well at least they are they same red color saws.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Shoot em.


Don't i wish.


----------



## ropensaddle

Art Vandelay said:


> Would love too, just ain't into a 6 hour drive one way and it's bow season right Rope.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:rant: thats tho mean <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020473.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> One more year bro don't let em win, get that retirement!


I have three years left, Wish it was one.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I have three years left, Wish it was one.



You get that retirement, I screwed mine I should of just held my tounge and kissed ass but I could'nt!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> You get that retirement, I screwed mine I should of just held my tounge and kissed ass but I could'nt!


Oh i will, My wife is gonna make sure of that.lol


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Sure, Make up all the excuses. Well at least they are they same red color saws.



I'd whip that thing with my two man crosscut saw.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Oh i will, My wife is gonna make sure of that.lol



Good we can go beat em up after you retire lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> I'd whip that thing with my two man crosscut saw.


:bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Good we can go beat em up after you retire lol


Shoot, I'm too old to be beatin up those young bucks.lol Gonna need an equalizer.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> :bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit::bringit:



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNfox000%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F6%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_6_4.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D10%252F10_6_4%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, I'm too old to be beatin up those young bucks.lol Gonna need an equalizer.



Awwww shucks I will give ya a good stick and go with ya.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Awwww shucks I will give ya a good stick and go with ya.


Too many of them for a stick, Were gonna need a few 30 round mag.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Too many of them for a stick, Were gonna need a few 30 round mag.



SS please don't make headlines bro it ain't worth it lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> SS please don't make headlines bro it ain't worth it lol


Well ok then, I'll let em slide...........for now.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Awwww shucks I will give ya a good stick and go with ya.



Heck Ill help ya out too, beat 'em with my walker!! Well take loggin and his cane with us as well!!! With the 4 of us Im sure we can take the whole class . . . . . You teach 3rd grade right?


----------



## J.W Younger

1 year 2months and 3 days, but whos countin
Think I'll just sit on the back deck and drink iced tea.Walmart super center 1.8 mi about 3am once a week for needed suplies and min contact with stupid,you know the good life...


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> 1 year 2months and 3 days, but whos countin
> Think I'll just sit on the back deck and drink iced tea.Walmart super center 1.8 mi about 3am once a week for needed suplies and min contact with stupid,you know the good life...



Are we neighbors?


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> The seminars may include:
> 
> Free hand Slabbing
> Grinding chains
> Climb and take down
> TBA
> 
> 
> 
> The hands on demonstrations may include:
> 
> Splitting long wood
> How to avoid CO.
> TBA



Clawhammer banjuh pickin'
Field dressin' a 'possum
Catchin' yer sister....... (part of the climb and take down)
Tabacka spittin' fer distance


:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Im bringing the wife. She loves this stuff!!



Lucky man.


----------



## RVALUE

I will vouch that teacherman is a good guitar player. He just listens to weird music.


----------



## ropensaddle

J.W Younger said:


> 1 year 2months and 3 days, but whos countin
> Think I'll just sit on the back deck and drink iced tea.Walmart super center 1.8 mi about 3am once a week for needed suplies and min contact with stupid,you know the good life...



I am usually in real close contact with stupid but some days, I seem smarter than others<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I will vouch that teacherman is a good guitar player. He just listens to weird music.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDdDcbxbE-0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDdDcbxbE-0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> I will vouch that teacherman is a good guitar player. He just listens to weird music.



Gosh. Guess I'll have to bring a guitar. I don't have a banjuh, though. I really like listening to banjuh pickin.'


----------



## RVALUE

I am going to leave my last post as is, and go on to a new subject before someone gets all fired up!


----------



## logging22

SS posted a vid in another thread. Said something like "if i get to go". Meaning the GTG. SS better be there. In the vid i saw his truck plates. Wont be hard to find now. Sup??


----------



## RVALUE

That truck is like brand new. He's always on the computer.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I am going to leave my last post as is, and go on to a new subject before someone gets all fired up!



Who <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> SS posted a vid in another thread. Said something like "if i get to go". Meaning the GTG. SS better be there. In the vid i saw his truck plates. Wont be hard to find now. Sup??


Uh Oh, I thought about that when i posted it. I ain't gonna make you mad, lol i will be there..........Probably



RVALUE said:


> That truck is like brand new. He's always on the computer.


That ole truck is beat to death.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I will vouch that teacherman is a good guitar player. He just listens to weird music.


He must listen to death metal, Rock on Bro.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> He must listen to death metal, Rock on Bro.



Here's my death metal.........


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Here's my death metal.........



I like the blues too<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MP7huJB4xHk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MP7huJB4xHk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## teacherman




----------



## RVALUE

Just for you, teacherman, I listened to the whole thing. Not too bad. And I know bad because yesterday I spent about an hour on hold with the state DHS and had to listen to the wierdest crap I've ever heard. Wasn't rap, and I don't know what it was. It was a radio station. From a state office.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Just for you, teacherman, I listened to the whole thing. Not too bad. And I know bad because yesterday I spent about an hour on hold with the state DHS and had to listen to the wierdest crap I've ever heard. Wasn't rap, and I don't know what it was. It was a radio station. From a state office.



They call that alternative music lmfao.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hEYwk0bypY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hEYwk0bypY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

yee haw


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> They call that alternative music lmfao.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hEYwk0bypY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8hEYwk0bypY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> yee haw



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTHt8oC5BF8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GTHt8oC5BF8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RVALUE

Nothing like normal music.


I called the number, you only get the crap during normal business hours. 

I would have recognized blues, etc. You know I was around in the '60's .....

BUT I WASN'T VOTING!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Nothing like normal music.
> 
> 
> I called the number, you only get the crap during normal business hours.
> 
> I would have recognized blues, etc. You know I was around in the '60's .....
> 
> BUT I WASN'T VOTING!!!!!



The blues was for teach you thinking like this right?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYYjZeErFks?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYYjZeErFks?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## teacherman

*Well, it's official*

Kenneth and I will be rolling down on Saturday morning. Should get there by 9 or 10 AM. We should maybe get a grub list lined out so we don't have forty possums on the grill............:hmm3grin2orange:

I might ride this......... LOL






They're already calling me "Pinky.":angry2:


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> Kenneth and I will be rolling down on Saturday morning. Should get there by 9 or 10 AM. We should maybe get a grub list lined out so we don't have forty possums on the grill............:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I might ride this......... LOL



You missed a point. The way to 'trap' a female is NOT to imitate one. That trick only works for ducks.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Kenneth and I will be rolling down on Saturday morning. Should get there by 9 or 10 AM. We should maybe get a grub list lined out so we don't have forty possums on the grill............:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I might ride this......... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're already calling me "Pinky.":angry2:



Your flip flops should be pink also.


----------



## stihl sawing

I dunno John, A pink harley. You would definitely be the center of attention.lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I dunno John, A pink harley. You would definitely be the center of attention.lol



He sure will, with me on the back!!


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Your flip flops should be pink also.



When I was a kid, we called them "japanese motorcycle boots" I still won't wear them. 

now_ thongs_ on the other hand, ..........


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> When I was a kid, we called them "japanese motorcycle boots" I still won't wear them.
> 
> now_ thongs_ on the other hand, ..........



If anybody wears a pink thong at the GTG, we better hide the 'shine'.


----------



## stihl sawing

I drfinitely hear banjo's now.


----------



## ropensaddle

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZtwxc423jg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZtwxc423jg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Me like this


----------



## teacherman

I hope none of us ends up like this headin' down that way.....


----------



## 93Dakman!

haha!!

I KNOW MY RIGHTS< MY WIFES GONNA KICK YOUR A**!!!

haha!!


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


>



Your gonna have to pm me a play list, like the blues just dont know many songs. I agree with Rope though, you cant go wrong with Muddy 

And those ridding shorts are awsome too!!! As is the brain bucket!


----------



## stihl sawing

With all this crazy talk, I'm wearin my iron underwear.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> With all this crazy talk, I'm wearin my iron underwear.



Hey loggin you can borrow my portable torch<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Hey loggin you can borrow my portable torch<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Did i mention they will have asbestos coating.


----------



## teacherman

Gotta love them iron underpants. Or at least so I hear....... 

We can weld them shut for you, then you can get them all rusty and crusty!!

This is some very deviant material, yessir. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone seen Freehand around haven't seen him in this thread in a while?


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> With all this crazy talk, I'm wearin my ironed underwear.



?????????


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> I hope none of us ends up like this headin' down that way.....



That's why I'm going early.


----------



## RVALUE

Anybody seen supercab's around?


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Did i mention they will have asbestos coating.



Jokes on you, that's _not_ asbestos.........:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Anyone seen Freehand around haven't seen him in this thread in a while?



Busy as hell Steven,been having time to check in,mostly readin'.Date's gettin close.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ropensaddle said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZtwxc423jg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SZtwxc423jg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Me like this


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Busy as hell Steven,been having time to check in,mostly readin'.Date's gettin close.....



Same here I don't get to check in as often as I would like, but a couple times a day. 

We are getting close I'm ready mentally to be there, the saws and a vechicle that will make it that far thats another story.


----------



## RVALUE

Well I am not _quite _ready.......


----------



## RVALUE

A whole day and not one post? What happened, we get roped in?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Can't wait I 'getting my saws and chains ready:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Freehand

Goin' to cut firewood tomorrow........dozer piles.......azz deep in prime oak I'll be.......



'Sup Dan?opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Hey loggin you can borrow my portable torch<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Put the big 'tip' on it!!


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Put the big 'tip' on it!!



Lol how bout the rose bud<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22

That'll work Rope.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Put the big 'tip' on it!!





ropensaddle said:


> Lol how bout the rose bud<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>





logging22 said:


> That'll work Rope.


Grrrrrrrr


----------



## logging22

Dont git so worried.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Lol how bout the rose bud<a ="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




I can bring a 3120K to cut them off, think it would be more appropriate to stay with the saw theme of the GTG. Plus we won't be able to here him scream over the exhaust. Just make sure we point the sparks toward his feet!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

freehandslabber said:


> Goin' to cut firewood tomorrow........dozer piles.......azz deep in prime oak I'll be.......
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sup Dan?opcorn:



I am sure you know this, there are spring loaded traps (limbs under pressure) in dozer piles. Have fun saw safe.:wave::wave:


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Lol how bout the rose bud<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Must be serious. Bringin' "flowers" on the first "date," LOL


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am sure you know this, there are spring loaded traps (limbs under pressure) in dozer piles. Have fun saw safe.:wave::wave:



Naw,wood was two years seasoned,piece o' cake.....the only trouble was the dozer operator pushed half to full ton boulders up with the wood......sever a root ball and a fifteen hundred pound boulder would come rolling out.....


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Naw,wood was two years seasoned,piece o' cake.....the only trouble was the dozer operator pushed half to full ton boulders up with the wood......sever a root ball and a fifteen hundred pound boulder would come rolling out.....



Ya know I started saving them boulders you would be surprised at what some people pay for em lol:monkey: Well guy's yall have a blast I may try to get something going on a spring gtg here if anybody seems interested!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Ya know I started saving them boulders you would be surprised at what some people pay for em lol:monkey: Well guy's yall have a blast I may try to get something going on a spring gtg here if anybody seems interested!



Just holler at us, you know we got to come see what you got.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Ya know I started saving them boulders you would be surprised at what some people pay for em lol:monkey: Well guy's yall have a blast I may try to get something going on a spring gtg here if anybody seems interested!



I'm in like flynn on that rope.....anytime.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ya know I started saving them boulders you would be surprised at what some people pay for em lol:monkey: Well guy's yall have a blast I may try to get something going on a spring gtg here if anybody seems interested!


It's about time.lol Lets do it in the middle of November.:monkey: Ain't no Deer gonna be movin anyway.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Ya know I started saving them boulders you would be surprised at what some people pay for em lol:monkey: Well guy's yall have a blast I may try to get something going on a spring gtg here if anybody seems interested!



If I know ahead of time when your having it Rope Id be interested!! Just need to know when!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> It's about time.lol Lets do it in the middle of November.:monkey: Ain't no Deer gonna be movin anyway.



Nah too close to the north gtg I am thinking March! And yes you can bring a gun to shoot I may have to call the law and let them know but I have a hell of a back stop brush and wood pile twenty feet high !


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> If I know ahead of time when your having it Rope Id be interested!! Just need to know when!!!



If I can get the wife on deck, I will post the info here but I am thinking March before turkey season!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> If I can get the wife on deck, I will post the info here but I am thinking March before turkey season!



PM me a zip so I can see if its doable. One of these days I want to host, just so I don't have a long drive the day of the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm bringing our gas grill bunch of chairs on a trailer. I still got to get a hitch put on the GTG Van, its a pos but will haul a bunch of saws inside.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5003638857/" title="GTG Van by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5003638857_2feb1aa77e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG Van" /></a> 

Host can I leave the Trailer there overnight when I go to the hotel Late Saturday night?


----------



## RVALUE

Remember:

We have a full kitchen, bbq facilities, electricity, water, recreation, 

Almost better than Silver Dollar City!

All we lack is a little participation, and some innovation. Two miles to town.

Time to start nailing down the fine points. I should be making a trip over every week until then.

Be working on the fire pit, etc. first chance I get.

Any other good suggestions? (deer hunting friday?)


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Nah too close to the north gtg I am thinking March! And yes you can bring a gun to shoot I may have to call the law and let them know but I have a hell of a back stop brush and wood pile twenty feet high !


Yeah, I was jokin about the november thing, You know where i'm gonna be. We could have a shoot and saw GTG. COOL


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, I was jokin about the november thing, You know where i'm gonna be. We could have a shoot and saw GTG. COOL


Now that sounds rather interesting!!! Be a fast way to process a lot of hamberger with that many saws!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Remember:
> 
> We have a full kitchen, bbq facilities, electricity, water, recreation,
> 
> Almost better than Silver Dollar City!
> 
> All we lack is a little participation, and some innovation. Two miles to town.
> 
> Time to start nailing down the fine points. I should be making a trip over every week until then.
> 
> Be working on the fire pit, etc. first chance I get.
> 
> Any other good suggestions? (deer hunting friday?)





I can bring a 18 qt. electric roaster ( and fixins (ingredients))for a big roaster of chili.


----------



## J.W Younger

Ya'all decide on oct 9th for newton co shindig?


----------



## logging22

Is it allmost time for the GTG? My hands are sweating, i feel a little dizzy, not sure if im gonna make it to Oct 9 or not. Cant wait.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> Ya'all decide on oct 9th for newton co shindig?



Yep 9th. and 10th. are you in?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Remember:
> 
> We have a full kitchen, bbq facilities, electricity, water, recreation,
> 
> Almost better than Silver Dollar City!
> 
> All we lack is a little participation, and some innovation. Two miles to town.
> 
> Time to start nailing down the fine points. I should be making a trip over every week until then.
> 
> Be working on the fire pit, etc. first chance I get.
> 
> Any other good suggestions? (deer hunting friday?)



I thought there was a kitchen just brining the grill in case it don't rain and we want to cook some outside. I'm bringing a coffee maker.


----------



## J.W Younger

supercabs78 said:


> Yep 9th. and 10th. are you in?


I'm gonna say a definate maybe, a little like coolhand luke when it comes to never having made a plan in my life.


----------



## logging22

Wife makes killer potato salad. That kool??


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I thought there was a kitchen just brining the grill in case it don't rain and we want to cook some outside. I'm bringing a coffee maker.




Have grill, two coffee makers, oh you meant Sherry.....


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can bring a 18 qt. electric roaster ( and fixins (ingredients))for a big roaster of chili.



Good Idea. If I get to hunt 1/2 day Thursday, I should have a couple "meats" hanging.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Wife makes killer potato salad. That kool??



Must not work too well, you're still here........

Yes, that is what we need.


----------



## RVALUE

We won't have a very large selection of small wood, unless we go fetch some Friday. It will take at least one or two others, besides my DA.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I thought there was a kitchen just brining the grill in case it don't rain and we want to cook some outside. I'm bringing a coffee maker.



We'll build a tent. 

I can get all my friends in a pup tent, the rest of you............ We'll need a 40 x 80.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> We won't have a very large selection of small wood, unless we go fetch some Friday. It will take at least one or two others, besides my DA.




What kind & size of small wood you lookin for, cookie cutters or firemood?

I'v got some small hickory & some pines I want to clear out.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> What kind & size of small wood you lookin for, cookie cutters or firemood?
> 
> I'v got some small hickory & some pines I want to clear out.



Need a trailer load of 10 - 12 inch rounds.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Good Idea. If I get to hunt 1/2 day Thursday, I should have a couple "meats" hanging.



Sounds good I'v got the chili.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds good I'v got the chili.



That is unless I rope them. Then we'll starve all winter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> That is unless I rope them. Then we'll starve all winter.



I've got plenty of meat i'll bring.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll cook the meat the night before I leave then all I have to do is mix it together.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've got plenty of meat i'll bring.



I like steak, cut 1 1/2 inches thick, please......


----------



## teacherman

Hot peppers, deer sticks, and the makin's for a huge omelet on Sunday morning. Need a head count at some point, I suppose. Also I'll bring some other stuff, maybe a batch of my stuffed mushrooms.


BY the way, so you know my priorities, Friday is my birthday, and I am scheduling my birthday poker run for the previous weekend instead. Yesterdays outing:


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Hot peppers, deer sticks, and the makin's for a huge omelet on Sunday morning. Need a head count at some point, I suppose. Also I'll bring some other stuff, maybe a batch of my stuffed mushrooms.



Yall sure trying to get rope there lol. I wish I could make it though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I like steak, cut 1 1/2 inches thick, please......



I can do it not 1.5 but 1 inch may not have enough for every one. But I'll bring one for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here are some new old tools I got at auction yesterday and they all run. thanks John for the help w/loading pictures


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Trying this again


----------



## RVALUE

Who's coming Friday?


----------



## RVALUE

How many stools we need around the fire pit?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> How many stools we need around the fire pit?


If it don't cool off, Were gonna need an air conditioner.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My brother and his 2 sons may be coming.think there will be room.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> How many stools we need around the fire pit?



Pretty early in the morning for you to be looking about that.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> How many stools we need around the fire pit?



If your goin to furnish stools like that I MAY have to skip timberfest and head that way!!!!


----------



## J.W Younger

RVALUE said:


> How many stools we need around the fire pit?


How many axe handles across is that?
regardless I'll take it.


----------



## stihl sawing

If it don't cool off, We won't be needin a campfire. Gonna want one of these. An outdoor air conditioner.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> If it don't cool off, We won't be needin a campfire. Gonna want one of these. An outdoor air conditioner.



When it does cool off it's probebly going to go to 0*


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When it does cool off it's probebly going to go to 0*


Don't think it will cool off a lot by then, Last year it was 18 degrees. Really didn't feel that bad though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cold is always worse when you are working (not fun work).


----------



## Stihlverado

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cold is always worse when you are working (not fun work).



Keeps your beer colder longer!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Keeps your beer colder longer!!


Last year it would have froze it.lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cold is always worse when you are working (not fun work).



Not for me, I'd rather work in the cold.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I enjoy cutting wood in the cold. My job requires me to work on concrete and steel.


----------



## teacherman

I am looking forward to this GTG. A good way to spend a birthday weekend. I hope everyone can make it!


----------



## ropensaddle

stumpyshusky said:


> Not for me, I'd rather work in the cold.



Me too until it gets teens then it stinks. I will say I prefer teens to 105 but really don't care for the extremes of either. I really thought of moving to Missouri but would need to sell out here first.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Me too until it gets teens then it stinks. I will say I prefer teens to 105 but really don't care for the extremes of either.



:agree2:100% aggreed.

I don't care what the temp is at the GTG, as long as it's not raining.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Coldest place I ever worked was off the Lake of the Ozarks At Tantera. Wind off the frozen lake was miserable.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll be bringing a couple of Stihls for sale 041 FarmBoss & Stihl 08s, or trade for Huskys. Sorry no pics at this time.


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> I am looking forward to this GTG. A good way to spend a birthday weekend. I hope everyone can make it!



Better take it easy, at your age........


----------



## RVALUE

Folks, we're getting closer. Time to nail down the finer details. Can't seem to locate the stump sitter, so someone (not an AS member) might steal our stumps. 

Got to build a sign suitable for the driveway. Something the deer won't eat or knock over.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Folks, we're getting closer. Time to nail down the finer details. Can't seem to locate the stump sitter, so someone (not an AS member) might steal our stumps.
> 
> Got to build a sign suitable for the driveway. Something the deer won't eat or knock over.



Deer,what deer?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## lawnmowertech37

Do any of you oklahoma guys know where lawton oklahoma is ? 

any mountains in that region ?

any good fishing spots etc. hunting camping ? 

reason i ask is also how bad are the mosquitoes there ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Folks, we're getting closer. Time to nail down the finer details. Can't seem to locate the stump sitter, so someone (not an AS member) might steal our stumps.
> 
> Got to build a sign suitable for the driveway. Something the deer won't eat or knock over.





RVALUE said:


> If the stump sitter is there they will have other things on their mind.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Folks, we're getting closer. Time to nail down the finer details. Can't seem to locate the stump sitter, so someone (not an AS member) might steal our stumps.
> 
> Got to build a sign suitable for the driveway. Something the deer won't eat or knock over.



What needs to be nailed down?


----------



## purdyite

> Do any of you oklahoma guys know where lawton oklahoma is ?
> 
> any mountains in that region ?
> 
> any good fishing spots etc. hunting camping ?
> 
> reason i ask is also how bad are the mosquitoes there ?



Lawton OK is in SW part; home of the Wichita Mountains and the Wichita Mts National Wildlife refuge. Should be able to find lots of info on the web about it; I love it there. Doris Campground is the only big campground in the refuge itself; you may need a reservation as it fills up sometimes. There are 13 little lakes you can fish in; we spent a weekend there once in the summer, didn't do a lot of good, but supposedly the crappie are plentiful. You'll need minnows and slip-bobber rigs. Hunting, don't think so except for a draw-out-only elk hunt. Mosquitos are there, but it tends to be dry so not bad. Great place for hiking, rock climbing. My favorite is Elk Mountain--good hike to the top, but once there the views and contemplative silence are pretty awesome.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

purdyite said:


> Lawton OK is in SW part; home of the Wichita Mountains and the Wichita Mts National Wildlife refuge. Should be able to find lots of info on the web about it; I love it there. Doris Campground is the only big campground in the refuge itself; you may need a reservation as it fills up sometimes. There are 13 little lakes you can fish in; we spent a weekend there once in the summer, didn't do a lot of good, but supposedly the crappie are plentiful. You'll need minnows and slip-bobber rigs. Hunting, don't think so except for a draw-out-only elk hunt. Mosquitos are there, but it tends to be dry so not bad. Great place for hiking, rock climbing. My favorite is Elk Mountain--good hike to the top, but once there the views and contemplative silence are pretty awesome.



Thats where i plan on moving my small engine business sometime next year moving in with another family once my mom passes on cannot stay in the home with the memories thru the years need a new start so we chose lawton oklahoma as that new starting place 

i plan on hiring about 3-4 employees maybe more if the business gets too busy 

as long as the mosquitoes stay away from my shop location im ok with it i already found the desireable location online and to my knowledge no atv shops or chainsaw shops so hope when i get there i can get the ball rolling 


since that is the sw part of oklahoma are the tornadoes not as bad as it is toward kansas ? 
now if arkansas was more ideal place for me to move i would like to know where in arkansas


----------



## ropensaddle

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Thats where i plan on moving my small engine business sometime next year moving in with another family once my mom passes on cannot stay in the home with the memories thru the years need a new start so we chose lawton oklahoma as that new starting place
> 
> i plan on hiring about 3-4 employees maybe more if the business gets too busy
> 
> as long as the mosquitoes stay away from my shop location im ok with it i already found the desireable location online and to my knowledge no atv shops or chainsaw shops so hope when i get there i can get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> since that is the sw part of oklahoma are the tornadoes not as bad as it is toward kansas ?
> now if arkansas was more ideal place for me to move i would like to know where in arkansas



Nader alley that is where they originate west Texas and Ok but we get many also. You can't really dodge them in the mid west. Arkansas has many niuce places but we also have many saw shops. You might look into Malvern Ar I think they are limited in the shop arena.
Lawton Ok is it the desert SW less trees when you leave town may mean less wood chopping but depends on target market!


----------



## purdyite

> Thats where i plan on moving my small engine business sometime next year moving in with another family once my mom passes on cannot stay in the home with the memories thru the years need a new start so we chose lawton oklahoma as that new starting place



Sorry to hear of the reason to move, but life happens to all of us. Lawton is an army town with Ft. Sill, Artillery training. Lots of soldiers there for short times, lots of pawn shops also. It gets hot; it gets the occasional tornado. Can't speak to the number of small engine shops around; I would think the lawn care business would be pretty big and mostly year 'round since it doesn't get that cold or for very long. Long growing season.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Deer,what deer?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I hear there is a member with a new saw, wounder if we'll see it on the 9th?


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I hear there is a member with a new saw, wounder if we'll see it on the 9th?


Yup,he bought a homelite electric.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

From the posts I've read I don't think the suposed new saw will not be electric. It will be swedish.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> From the posts I've read I don't think the suposed new saw will not be electric. It will be swedish.


Nah, Ole Rope's just tellin everyone it's a 372. Deep down he REALLY wanted an electric Homelite.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

might be right NO PICTURES.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> might be right NO PICTURES.


LOL, Yup.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

can hardly wait till the 9th and 10th


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> can hardly wait till the 9th and 10th



I'll second that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cabs how s the Square filing coming?


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cabs how s the Square filing coming?



I hope very well. I need an education.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay, John or Rick will have to show that square ground class the one I made ls a little rough. I did have fun with it.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand: Clear your messages


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Freehand: Clear your messages



He must be popular, I never have more than One.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> He must be popular, I never have more than One.


He is quite the popular one, Must be that muscular physique.


----------



## Freehand

Yea,mah avatar sez it all.....

Will do Dan.......


----------



## lawnmowertech37

purdyite said:


> Sorry to hear of the reason to move, but life happens to all of us. Lawton is an army town with Ft. Sill, Artillery training. Lots of soldiers there for short times, lots of pawn shops also. It gets hot; it gets the occasional tornado. Can't speak to the number of small engine shops around; I would think the lawn care business would be pretty big and mostly year 'round since it doesn't get that cold or for very long. Long growing season.



I did some mighty extensive searching online last night looked on the husky service center map grid across the country took and did population checks etc. and found out i may be living in Texas or Louisiana and have a shop in Louisiana in the biggest city there close to Texas border 

population in the area i was looking at is 500,000


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Man, is it October yet. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Almost just two weeks. day after tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got done talking to my brothers (2) they are going to come to jasper along with 2 nephews ages 15 and 13. I think this has been discussed are there any firearms allowed for some plinking, and protection against the boogie man? :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got done talking to my brothers (2) they are going to come to jasper along with 2 nephews ages 15 and 13. I think this has been discussed are there any firearms allowed for some plinking, and protection against the boogie man? :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



Who you trying to plink? Me??????????:jawdrop:


Reasonable actions should not be a problem. 


SS leave your 50 cal at home, don't need any boulders split. 

or not............:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Who you trying to plink? Me??????????:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> Reasonable actions should not be a problem.
> 
> 
> SS leave your 50 cal at home, don't need any boulders split.
> 
> or not............:monkey:


Eh, I'm not going to bring any guns. Don't know the surroundings and probably be too many people moving all over to shoot safely. I will save the shooting for Rope's GTG, He says he has a backdrop of dirt and stuff.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Eh, I'm not going to bring any guns. Don't know the surroundings and probably be too many people moving all over to shoot safely. I will save the shooting for Rope's GTG, He says he has a backdrop of dirt and stuff.



Got my ten point back today. Factory reconditioned, from me and my son not knowing what we were doing. Pretty nice now. Got a lighted scope. Whatever that is good for. 

Disked the food plot tonite. I'll bet the one at the GTG is growing great.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Got my ten point back today. Factory reconditioned, from me and my son not knowing what we were doing. Pretty nice now. Got a lighted scope. Whatever that is good for.
> 
> Disked the food plot tonite. I'll bet the one at the GTG is growing great.


Is that a crossbow? I have lighted recticle scope on the 7 mag. Used in low light once to shoot a buck.......Wait! I don't have any guns.


----------



## logging22

Who is in charge here? I need to ask a few serious questions.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Who is in charge here? I need to ask a few serious questions.


Not me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Who is in charge here? I need to ask a few serious questions.



Not me but PM sent.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Who you trying to plink? Me??????????:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> Reasonable actions should not be a problem.
> 
> 
> SS leave your 50 cal at home, don't need any boulders split.
> 
> or not............:monkey:



Heavens no . Reasonable actions, understood.


----------



## bigjohnston

looks like I wont be able to make it down guys money just got alot tighter


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigjohnston said:


> looks like I wont be able to make it down guys money just got alot tighter



Thats to bad hope every thing is alright.


----------



## logging22

bigjohnston said:


> looks like I wont be able to make it down guys money just got alot tighter



Crap! Hope everything is ok brother. Let somebody know if we can help.


----------



## RVALUE

What are we cooking Saturday Afternoon?
:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

My dogs just killed an armadillo, if I get it in the freezer it should still be good by then.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> My dogs just killed an armadillo, if I get it in the freezer it should still be good by then.



Opossum in the shell Interesting.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm sure those fellas in Arkansas will know just how to cook it up good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> What are we cooking Saturday Afternoon?
> :monkey:



This is your party. Just let everyone know. As long as it's not road kill


----------



## stihl sawing

Thought we was going to town to get pizza.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Thought we was going to town to get pizza.



That was just a suggestion I made, Pizza for lunch then we could cook a bigger meal that night.


----------



## RVALUE

I do have a connection, to the local pizza joint. Such an idea.

Could fry burgers pretty easy, and be versatile and self sufficient.

I was actually asking about the main meal, which I anticipated later afternoon or evening.

I'll have to get some eggs beforehand.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Grill type foods?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I do have a connection, to the local pizza joint. Such an idea.
> 
> Could fry burgers pretty easy, and be versatile and self sufficient.
> 
> I was actually asking about the main meal, which I anticipated later afternoon or evening.
> 
> I'll have to get some eggs beforehand.......



There is none around here no birds last 3 weeks, and will be another month be fore they start.


----------



## RVALUE

Burgers or pizza for a mid - day would be easy. We should do something more special for the evening, Could do brisket, or ????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Burgers or pizza for a mid - day would be easy. We should do something more special for the evening, Could do brisket, or ????



I can go to Bicklemyers meat market in Kc ben in business 3 generations and get what ever is the consensus Steaks, pork chops, bratwurst, chicken or brisket. They also have good bacon and sausage.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can go to Bicklemyers meat market in Kc ben in business 3 generations and get what ever is the consensus Steaks, pork chops, bratwurst, chicken or brisket. They also have good bacon and sausage.



Did you say bacon?? It all sounds good to me. Im in for whatever the group wants. Just put my name in for the funds.


----------



## RVALUE

Great! Logging is picking up the tab, so he doesn't have to cook. He can just relax and gloat over his victory in the sawing categories.

So he gets two votes on the menu.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Great! Logging is picking up the tab, so he doesn't have to cook. He can just relax and gloat over his victory in the sawing categories.
> 
> So he gets two votes on the menu.



Just tell me what to bring brother. Im in. Victory in the saw cat is a different thing. I am bringing a few "not stock" saws, but thats only for Rope and SS. I hear the lipstick is hard to beat, and Ropes new 372, well...............just have to wait and see. Im bringing 2, 372's that is. Maybe a few of the others. Some junk some not. Wait and see. Have to show up to see the rest.


----------



## bigjohnston

thanks for the offers guys work just got really slow and I dont earn unless im workin


----------



## logging22

bigjohnston said:


> thanks for the offers guys work just got really slow and I dont earn unless im workin



Is your dad coming?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Did you say bacon?? It all sounds good to me. Im in for whatever the group wants. Just put my name in for the funds.




I like bacon to I could eat breakfast at least two three times day. I don't know you other than from here but double thanks for picking up the tab. you must be a real nice guy.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bicklemyers makes their own theyalso have beef bacon its good too.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bicklemyers makes their own theyalso have beef bacon its good too.



Beef bacon? Is that legal??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll bring some and U can tell me.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll bring some and U can tell me.



Sounds good brother. Thanks!!


----------



## RVALUE

This is starting to sound like Gilligan and Skipper.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> This is starting to sound like Gilligan and Skipper.



No trees on that island. Palms arent trees.:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> No trees on that island. Palms arent trees.:monkey:



With Mary Ann, who needs palms?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> With Mary Ann, who needs palms?



True that.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> With Mary Ann, who needs palms?


Mary ann's like 80 now.


----------



## RVALUE

I've only cut one tall palm down, wish I'd paid more attention to its characteristics. I remember it being really stringy and hard to cut.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Mary ann's like 80 now.



Did you have her in class when she was young?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> This is starting to sound like Gilligan and Skipper.



That was a good show. I'll take that as a complement.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I've only cut one tall palm down, wish I'd paid more attention to its characteristics. I remember it being really stringy and hard to cut.



:agree2: Yep palms suk. Stringy and just plain hard to deal with.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That was a good show. I'll take that as a complement.



Was?????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got in from a local Auction.  I picked up this running David Bradley should be a fun saw at GTG's you should see the sparkes that fly from the muffler in the dark. 


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5024772426/" title="David bradley 917-60001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5024772426_fc52982062.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David bradley 917-60001" /></a>

Edit: 77cc 31lbs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Was?????????



Haven't seen it in years. I was in grade school when it was on.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Did you have her in class when she was young?


LOL, She was a rowdy one.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I just got in from a local Auction.  I picked up this running David Bradley should be a fun saw at GTG's you should see the sparkes that fly from the muffler in the dark.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5024772426/" title="David bradley 917-60001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5024772426_fc52982062.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David bradley 917-60001" /></a>
> 
> Edit: 77cc 31lbs.



Does Sherry know that its in the house?


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Does Sherry know that its in the house?


Bet if she knows he has a knot on the head,lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Bet if she knows he has a knot on the head,lol



LOL. Yep. May be coming home with a new saw from the GTG. HAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Does Sherry know that its in the house?





stihl sawing said:


> Bet if she knows he has a knot on the head,lol



LOL I always bring new saws in, take pics then its off to the shop.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> LOL I always bring new saws in, take pics then its off to the shop.



Right, i wont tell her bro.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm snitchin.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I'm snitchin.



Figures.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> figures.


lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> I just got in from a local Auction.  I picked up this running David Bradley should be a fun saw at GTG's you should see the sparkes that fly from the muffler in the dark.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5024772426/" title="David bradley 917-60001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5024772426_fc52982062.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David bradley 917-60001" /></a>
> 
> Edit: 77cc 31lbs.



Thats a nice piece.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats a nice piece.



MINE!! Hands off.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> MINE!! Hands off.


You mean he's givin to ya, That's mighty nice Steven,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> You mean he's givin to ya, That's mighty nice Steven,



I hadn't thought of that yet but he is the only one that could pack it around. Ha HA


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> MINE!! Hands off.



Remember I'm bringing the bacon.


----------



## sawnami

supercabs78 said:


> I just got in from a local Auction.  I picked up this running David Bradley should be a fun saw at GTG's you should see the sparkes that fly from the muffler in the dark.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5024772426/" title="David bradley 917-60001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5024772426_fc52982062.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David bradley 917-60001" /></a>
> 
> Edit: 77cc 31lbs.



NICE saw! And we get a free fireworks show at the GTG to boot


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Remember I'm bringing the bacon.


It's yours.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good I'll Bring twice as much.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good I'll Bring twice as much.


That's what i'm talkin about.


----------



## RVALUE

Project forward two weeks:

We'll be cooking and a couple die hards will be tweeking on their saws, trying to find out why the old jewell bogged down in the cut.

Funny, operator error won't be mentioned........:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Oh, Logging will be basking in his elite status.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do we know for sure who all is coming. I want to get enough bacon.

Count me for 5. (myself 2brothers 2 nephews.)


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do we know for sure who all is coming. I want to get enough bacon.
> 
> Count me for 5.



Im big enough for 5!! Just me and the wife. My brother (stihlverado) has been rooked into helping with Timberfest this year. His loss.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Im big enough for 5!! Just me and the wife. My brother (stihlverado) has been rooked into helping with Timberfest this year. His loss.



Yeah rub it in!!! I am gonna miss meeting you guys and seeing the rest of the crew from the last GTG in Mo. 
Its gonna be a pretty good show this year if any of you guys cant make it down to R's festivities. We have 5 collages for sure lined up for the logging games, 3 more with possibilities as well as the local teams. Vern, the local Stihl dealer and head cahoona over the whole shindig, is trying to line up a v-8 exhibition saw. Will be a full 2 days.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah rub it in!!! I am gonna miss meeting you guys and seeing the rest of the crew from the last GTG in Mo.
> Its gonna be a pretty good show this year if any of you guys cant make it down to R's festivities. We have 5 collages for sure lined up for the logging games, 3 more with possibilities as well as the local teams. Vern, the local Stihl dealer and head cahoona over the whole shindig, is trying to line up a v-8 exhibition saw. Will be a full 2 days.



He never told me bout the v-8!!! What a butt wad. See if i buy another 460 from him.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> He never told me bout the v-8!!! What a butt wad. See if i buy another 460 from him.



Thats wasnt in stone yet, guy was getting his schedule lined out. But sounding real good.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> He never told me bout the v-8!!! What a butt wad. See if i buy another 460 from him.



Lol see ya need to be dealing with them husky's less hype and straight shootin. 
I sure wish I could make it but wedding and my wifes birthday and paying taxes makes it not in the works this fall. Keep SS honest and you will like the bunch, I am certain; fine chaps just gaurd your chains if you going to race lol.


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Lol see ya need to be dealing with them husky's less hype and straight shootin.
> I sure wish I could make it but wedding and my wifes birthday and paying taxes makes it not in the works this fall. Keep SS honest and you will like the bunch, I am certain; fine chaps just gaurd your chains if you going to race lol.



LMAO. I have several Huskys. Love them 372's. But i have to keep the shops around here honest. A little sponsor money once in a while never hurts either. If SS and the boys dont play nice, its on. Cant be messin with meh chains.


----------



## stihl sawing

Now who would purposly dull a chain?:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Now who would purposly dull a chain?:monkey:



:dunno: but I think I can smell him, he is one of those hippy's ya know:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dulling a man's chains thats as low as messing around with his wife.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dulling a man's chains thats as low as messing around with his wife.


Yep, That's what i told rope when i caught him dulling lipsticks chain.:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

don't know Rope personaly but maybe thats why he's staying away.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> don't know Rope personaly but maybe thats why he's staying away.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Maybe the reason, I dunno,It was certainly traumatizing.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe the reason, I dunno,It was certainly traumatizing.



Have a seat over here and tell me more. . . .


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Have a seat over here and tell me more. . . .


Can't, it hurts too much.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Can't, it hurts too much.



Sorry bout the toe bro. Thats gonna leave a mark. But it aint gonna keep you from the GTG is it??


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Sorry bout the toe bro. Thats gonna leave a mark. But it aint gonna keep you from the GTG is it??


Nah, It will be ok by then.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Can't, it hurts too much.



Do you need a hug too?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, It will be ok by then.



Good, that is good.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Do you need a hug too?


It would help.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Good, that is good.


I'll be there, If you promise not to hurt me.lol BTW, Did i ever tell ya you were my very bestest friend.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I'll be there, If you promise not to hurt me.lol BTW, Did i ever tell ya you were my very bestest friend.



No way do0d. Cant hurt my brody! That would be uncool.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> No way do0d. Cant hurt my brody! That would be uncool.


----------



## RVALUE

Just delivered another load of wood. We're covered on the big stuff, just need some small wood now.

Got the wood for slabbing, pretty nice.

No pics, just imagine.

Saw about 100 elk, over at Boxley. One nice bull. Almost hit some elk watchers. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Time for supercabs to tally the head count.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far we are at 16 members 24 total. If you guys are bringing someone post in the thread or PM me.


----------



## Stihlverado

Sounds like a good one!! Wish I could make it. Take lots of pics!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stihlverado said:


> Sounds like a good one!! Wish I could make it. Take lots of pics!



Sorry you won't be there You guys are a hoot Can't wait.


----------



## RVALUE

For those of you with a long memory, I plan on bringing about 300 pounds of ice.


----------



## Freehand

12 more days!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> 12 more days!



And 20 days worth of work :jawdrop: before I can leave, but I will be there.  HA HA HAAAA


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


supercabs78 said:


> And 20 days worth of work :jawdrop: before I can leave, but I will be there.  HA HA HAAAA



That's normal for the farm. Quiet your whining!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:chainsawguy:


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats normal for the farm. quiet your whining


:chainsawguy:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Just delivered another load of wood. We're covered on the big stuff, just need some small wood now.
> 
> Got the wood for slabbing, pretty nice.
> 
> No pics, just imagine.
> 
> Saw about 100 elk, over at Boxley. One nice bull. Almost hit some elk watchers. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Time for supercabs to tally the head count.



Do you think it would be possible to get some in the 8" to 10" range. Not that im picky or anything, just got a lot of small bars.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Do you think it would be possible to get some in the 8" to 10" range. Not that im picky or anything, just got a lot of small bars.:biggrinbounce2:



Will hickory work? if so I'll hook you up little buddy.


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm gonna need some 30 to 40 inch oak to run the 36 inch bar on lipstick.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I've been readin about the 372xpxt. Anybody gonna have one at the GTG?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Will hickory work? if so I'll hook you up little buddy.



No. NO HICKORY, please. It sux on chains. But, if thats all we can get, let er bump brother. Ill run it anyway.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> No. NO HICKORY, please. It sux on chains. But, if thats all we can get, let er bump brother. Ill run it anyway.



Hows pine? That be easy enough on the cutters?LOL
I'm thinning some small pines & some hickorys to make room for the Oaks to grow. I'll bring what I can. I might throw on some oak if'n you let me molest, I mean run, your 288xp:chainsawguy:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hows pine? That be easy enough on the cutters?LOL
> I'm thinning some small pines & some hickorys to make room for the Oaks to grow. I'll bring what I can. I might throw on some oak if'n you let me molest, I mean run, your 288xp:chainsawguy:



You can run it brother!! As much as you want. It will eat pine like a fat chick on cake. Pine will be GREAT!! My kind of wood, for racing that is.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You can run it brother!! As much as you want. It will eat pine like a fat chick on cake. Pine will be GREAT!! My kind of wood, for racing that is.:chainsawguy:



Sweet, I was afraid of getting run off for bringin pine to cut.


----------



## stihl sawing

How close is the power on a 372 to a stihl 460. Seems like my 460 and rope's 372 ran pretty close last year.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> How close is the power on a 372 to a stihl 460. Seems like my 460 and rope's 372 ran pretty close last year.



Depends brother. My 460 has been jetted. 372 has a little muff mod. Cant really tell the diff. Lets find out in a few days.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Depends brother. My 460 has been jetted. 372 has a little muff mod. Cant really tell the diff. Lets find out in a few days.


Mine is all stock, running a stihl RSC chain. I still have a couple of new RS chains. They stopped selling those around here.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember there is some pine in the neighborhood. Need help Friday fetching it.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Mine is all stock, running a stihl RSC chain. I still have a couple of new RS chains. They stopped selling those around here.



I could prolly bring a few. Want some? Let me know brother, ill get the boys at the Stihl shop on it quick. Loops in, 20" or 24"?


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> I could prolly bring a few. Want some? Let me know brother, ill get the boys at the Stihl shop on it quick. Loops in, 20" or 24"?


Got plenty of 20 inch loops. Need a 25 inch loop though, But don't know if the stihl chain will fit my bar. It's a GB Pro Top.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Remember there is some pine in the neighborhood. Need help Friday fetching it.



How early Fri can we show?


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> How early Fri can we show?



I'll be there Thursday, God Willing.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Remember there is some pine in the neighborhood. Need help Friday fetching it.



If i could be there early enough i would. Cant make it till late Friday. Prolly gonna stay at motel in Harrison Friday night, get up early and be there quick. If you could wait till then im in. Got no problem going on a wood run. Almost as good as a beer run!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I'll be there Thursday, God Willing.


Should I bring any wood (pine & hickory) then?


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> If i could be there early enough i would. Cant make it till late Friday. Prolly gonna stay at motel in Harrison Friday night, get up early and be there quick. If you could wait till then im in. Got no problem going on a wood run. Almost as good as a beer run!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Coffee is at 0430, breakfast at 0500.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Got plenty of 20 inch loops. Need a 25 inch loop though, But don't know if the stihl chain will fit my bar. It's a GB Pro Top.



Well, i dont know either. Maybe somebody will chime in and let me know.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Coffee is at 0430, breakfast at 0500.



What? Its supposed to be a GTG. Dont pull a Supercabs and wake me up at 5 in the morning asking me if i want coffee. I dont drink coffee. Diet Pepsi on ice please.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Got plenty of 20 inch loops. Need a 25 inch loop though, But don't know if the stihl chain will fit my bar. It's a GB Pro Top.



I've run Stihl on my Pro Top before, just get the right DL, pitch & Gage.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> Got plenty of 20 inch loops. Need a 25 inch loop though, But don't know if the stihl chain will fit my bar. It's a GB Pro Top.



Does the bar have the DL stamped on it?


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does the bar have the DL stamped on it?


It probably does, Might be hard to read now. It's been around awhile. I don't have it on the saw right now, Its hanging in the barn. I will look tommorrow and see what it says. Actually the ole bar has been filed down so many times, probably wouldn't hurt to replace it too.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> What? Its supposed to be a GTG. Dont pull a Supercabs and wake me up at 5 in the morning asking me if i want coffee. I dont drink coffee. Diet Pepsi on ice please.



Coffee will stunt your growth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Coffee will stunt your growth!



Did'nt stunt mine 6'4" 280 maybe it did.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did'nt stunt mine 6'4" 280 maybe it did.



Glad i aint the only big guy there. 6'5 275. SS should be crapping in his pants right now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> It probably does, Might be hard to read now. It's been around awhile. I don't have it on the saw right now, Its hanging in the barn. I will look tommorrow and see what it says. Actually the ole bar has been filed down so many times, probably wouldn't hurt to replace it too.



#s should be
SN25-50PA = .050 ga, 84DL
SN25-63PA = .063 ga, 84DL



logging22 said:


> Glad i aint the only big guy there. 6'5 275. SS should be crapping in his pants right now.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did'nt stunt mine 6'4" 280 maybe it did.




Since we're size'n each other up here, 5'8" 245lbs Hence the name STUMPY


----------



## stihl sawing

Geez, It's gonna feel like hangin around a basketball team. You bunch of tall guys. I'm only 5'2 96 pounds.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll bet you are Quick. Being big ain't what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Geez, It's gonna feel like hangin around a basketball team. You bunch of tall guys. I'm only 5'2 96 pounds.



That sounds interesting, A couple of loggers playin basketball!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Shoot, I felt like a midget at the last one, Rvalue's a big guy too. Freehand ain't no little guy, He's muscle up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, I felt like a midget at the last one, Rvalue's a big guy too. Freehand ain't no little guy, He's muscle up.



Thats OK, the big guys are usually easily distracted by food & shiny things.LOL:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats OK, the big guys are usually easily distracted by food & shiny things.LOL:biggrinbounce2:




In this case new saws.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> In this case new saws.:chainsawguy:



Yep, Now if we can get rope to bring his brandy new SHINY 327XPW, us little guys will have it made.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It sure is shiny!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It sure is shiny!:biggrinbounce2:



See SS, He's already mezmerized!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll show U mesmerized.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll show U mesmerized.



I'll have to remember to bring some Little Debbie snacks too. HE, HE 
ALL in good fun


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya I know can't wait to meet everyone. Whats for dinner Sat.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Me too. Seems like a bunch of good people. Hope the weather is gonna be like it was today, man it was sweet. To bad I was on a tractor all day instead of makein wood chips.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Check out Rope's new saw, link.  :chainsawguy:














Cant blame him for not bringing it, pawing a man's new saw is worse than pawing his wife or mistress.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Cant blame him for not bringing it said:


> I agree


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Glad i aint the only big guy there. 6'5 275. SS should be crapping in his pants right now.



in anticipation, no doubt.......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I know I'm ready to meet everybody. Talking in person will be a whole lot more fun than hen pecking this keyboard.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Check out Rope's new saw, link.  :chainsawguy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant blame him for not bringing it, pawing a man's new saw is worse than pawing his wife or mistress.



Lol I have not pawned it yet lmfao, I hope I don't have to I would be there if it were not a wedding, wifes birthday, deer season and obama taking my saw money lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I have not pawned it yet lmfao, I hope I don't have to I would be there if it were not a wedding, wifes birthday, deer season and obama taking my saw money lol



I think he ment pawed as in fondle, caress, grope, or molest.


----------



## ropensaddle

stumpyshusky said:


> I think he ment pawed as in fondle, caress, grope, or molest.



Yup in five more years I'll fill it up and make a fortune lol


----------



## sawnami

So in five years you're going to pimp out your saw? Hmmmm.............how much an hour?:drool:


----------



## ropensaddle

sawnami said:


> So in five years you're going to pimp out your saw? Hmmmm.............how much an hour?:drool:



Well I am 100 ph now so with the inflation and government spending devaluation of the dollar
and the fact I will be getting senior discounts! Well I just can't figure it out ,too mind boggling but prolly 200 ph


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I know I'm ready to meet everybody. Talking in person will be a whole lot more fun than hen pecking this keyboard.



If every one is half as crazy as they are here I'm *SCARED*


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If every one is half as crazy as they are here I'm *SCARED*



Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Freehand

Hehehehe


----------



## logging22

Im not as think as you scary i am.:help:


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If every one is half as crazy as they are here I'm *SCARED*


Thay are worse, We should have called the last one"the Naked Chainsaw GTG" No one wore clothes anyway. It was cold too.You could tell the ones that were cold. Let you guess how.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Alright, naked chainsaw races!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Alright, naked chainsaw races!!!!!!!!!!!!


You ain't seen some of these guys naked yet. A terrible thing to behold.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Alright, naked chainsaw races!!!!!!!!!!!!



Can i wear my assless chaps??


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Can i wear my assless chaps??


I was gonna say no, But my 98 pound butt can't stop ya. But dern , That sounds really sexy.lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I was gonna say no, But my 98 pound butt can't stop ya. But dern , That sounds really sexy.lol



I wish they were pink. Maybe teacherman can help out with that.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> You ain't seen some of these guys naked yet. A terrible thing to behold.



They aint seen me yet either.( At least I dont think they have)



logging22 said:


> Can i wear my assless chaps??



What, afraid of a little chip-rash on the boys.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> I wish they were pink. Maybe teacherman can help out with that.


He will probably be wearing his pink ones on the harley.


----------



## RVALUE

You folks sure know how to keep a person from chiming in......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> *They aint seen me yet either*.( At least I dont think they have)
> 
> 
> 
> What, afraid of a little chip-rash on the boys.


Yeah, We got pics.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, We got pics.



Hope they were of my good side!!!!:camera:


----------



## RVALUE

Where did we end up with the 'fetching wood' crew?


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope they were of my good side!!!!:camera:


A panoramic view.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Where did we end up with the 'fetching wood' crew?



Friday right. I'm plannin on bein there Fri morning, not sure what time.
PM Sent


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> A panoramic view.


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Friday right. I'm plannin on bein there Fri morning, not sure what time.
> PM Sent


I'm not gonna be able to get there till saturday morning.


----------



## barneyrb

Azzless chaps????? Dang, work interfered at a good time on this one...

Have fun and wish I could be there.


----------



## Lurch2

Wow, this thread has gone terribly wrong. Sat. morning for me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Teacherman and I are going to be there Sat. about 9:30 or so with my 4 in tow. Has there been a menu decided. Iwill bring the bacon how much should I get?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Teacherman and I are going to be there Sat. about 9:30 or so with my 4 in tow. Has there been a menu decided. Iwill bring the bacon how much should I get?



Bout 600 pounds should be enough.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> I wish they were pink. Maybe teacherman can help out with that.



But only if you bend waaay over to pick up your saw......


----------



## teacherman

Anyone interested in a never gassed 440? I am trying to save up for a new bike already...... gonna turn loose of a ton of saws by teh time all is said and done...


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Anyone interested in a never gassed 440? I am trying to save up for a new bike already...... gonna turn loose of a ton of saws by teh time all is said and done...



Pink? No thanks. 440? We will talk in a week, if thats ok. Thanks John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Anyone interested in a never gassed 440? I am trying to save up for a new bike already...... gonna turn loose of a ton of saws by teh time all is said and done...



Man I wish I could, but I have bought five saws this week. I need to stop or there won't be anything left to get to the GTG. :chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

Set my stand on a pond in the wilderness many tracks including a black bear, so in this drought a water hole may get them to bow range eh?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ropensaddle said:


> Set my stand on a pond in the wilderness many tracks including a black bear, so in this drought a water hole may get them to bow range eh?



Sounds like a plan. Hope it works that way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Bout 600 pounds should be enough.



That shoud be enough whos bringing 600 dozen eggs. I ? thats the menu. I' have to get a bigger cooler maybe load up a freezer.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That shoud be enough whos bringing 600 dozen eggs. I ? thats the menu. I' have to get a bigger cooler maybe load up a freezer.



Supercabs is the chicken man. Maybe he can hook us up!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Gotta LUUUVVV breakfast.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

On a different note. Just wondering if there will be any beer drinkers there. I was thinking bout bringing a keg. Just saying, wont have to make any beer runs at bad times. Or is this a bad idea? If you guys dont think its a good idea, please say. Dont want to be the bad guy.


----------



## RVALUE

We don't have time for breakfast.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got my map & directions printed today
Should take me about 3 hours to get there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Does anyone want to test some race fuel I can bring some. If any one wants to do some on site testing.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does anyone want to test some race fuel I can bring some. If any one wants to do some on site testing.



Hell yes!! Bring it. I would really like to try it. Got a few saws that run 100ll. Might want a little.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It runs $8.00 gal. 2gal. be enough for testing.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It runs $8.00 gal. 2gal. be enough for testing.



Ill take 2 gal. If you can spare it. What is it?


----------



## atvguns

600 pound of bacon 600 dozen eggs and a keg thats only 3 of the five food groups not very health

oops I forgot the racing fuel


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> 600 pound of bacon 600 dozen eggs and a keg thats only 3 of the five food groups not very health
> 
> oops I forgot the racing fuel



You coming??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Ill take 2 gal. If you can spare it. What is it?



I'll bring 5 gal. 110 octane race car fuel. The saw dealer sells it going by there Sat. Bring you fuel jug.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll bring 5 gal. 110 octane race car fuel. The saw dealer sells it going by there Sat. Bring you fuel jug.



Im in. The 288 should love it. Lots of comp.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> You coming??



Wish I could dont have enough time built up to take off work


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Wish I could dont have enough time built up to take off work



Call in sick. Tell em you got a rare diseise called CAD, only way to put in into remission is to spend the weekend with saws, food, beer & fat guys runnin around in pink a--less chaps.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Call in sick. Tell em you got a rare diseise called CAD, only way to put in into remission is to spend the weekend with saws, food, beer & fat guys runnin around in pink a--less chaps.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Thought you might like that!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Im in. The 288 should love it. Lots of comp.



Man, it's gonna be a long week waiting to run that thing. 
I think I'm in for a rude awakining. The way it is now I have the fastest saws I've ever run. Save for my buddys 3120. I may be very dissapionted with my saws after seein everybody elses.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Man, it's gonna be a long week waiting to run that thing.
> I think I'm in for a rude awakining. The way it is now I have the fastest saws I've ever run. Save for my buddys 3120. I may be very dissapionted with my saws after seein everybody elses.



Dont think that brother. I have a bunch of junk. If you like it, you may end up taking it home!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Dont think that brother. I have a bunch of junk. If you like it, you may end up taking it home!:hmm3grin2orange:



I love junk, Thats what most of my stuff starts out as except my 350 It's bout the only thing that runs on gas that i've ever got brandy new.
Be carfull with that offer.
I'm plannin on bringin some junk & some runners that I'd like to sell or trade.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I love junk, Thats what most of my stuff starts out as except my 350 It's bout the only thing that runs on gas that i've ever got brandy new.
> Be carfull with that offer.
> I'm plannin on bringin some junk & some runners that I'd like to sell or trade.



OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH. We are gonna be buddys i think.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH. We are gonna be buddys i think.



Like I said , be carefull with your offers.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Like I said , be carefull with your offers.



I see in your sig you have a 08s. I too have one. Need a spare? Parts only as i think its locked up. And the 50. Ill bring mine if you wanna race.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I see in your sig you have a 08s. I too have one. Need a spare? Parts only as i think its locked up. And the 50. Ill bring mine if you wanna race.



Thanks for the offer on the 08s, but thats one I might sell if the price/trade was right. Ill trade it for your 288, then you'll have two 08s.
That 50 is one I built for my oldest boy (14), He loves it. Sure I'll race, but take it easy on me I've never really raced a pro.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks for the offer on the 08s, but thats one I might sell if the price/trade was right. Ill trade it for your 288, then you'll have two 08s.
> That 50 is one I built for my oldest boy (14), He loves it. Sure I'll race, but take it easy on me I've never really raced a pro.



Pro. Thats funny. Im just coming for fun. I know some pros. They make me look like a rookie. Love the 50. No on the 288. When you see it you wont want it anyway. Ugly. Not like TRI955's. His is very pretty. Mine is a project saw. Basics only. No brake handle, faded plastic. Just a fun toy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Pro. Thats funny. Im just coming for fun. I know some pros. They make me look like a rookie. Love the 50. No on the 288. When you see it you wont want it anyway. Ugly. Not like TRI955's. His is very pretty. Mine is a project saw. Basics only. No brake handle, faded plastic. Just a fun toy.



Just funnin on the 288, It sounds like my 268 cept mine has the metal brake handle still. Looks have never been my thing, Id rather put my efforts into makeing power than being perty.

The 288 is on my most wanted list.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just funnin on the 288, It sounds like my 268 cept mine has the metal brake handle still. Looks have never been my thing, Id rather put my efforts into makeing power than being perty.
> 
> The 288 is on my most wanted list.



Im with you brother. Power, gotta have it.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does anyone want to test some race fuel I can bring some. If any one wants to do some on site testing.



I'll buy a gallon, anyone brining a tach?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I picked up a matching pair (both ugly) Of Homelite Zips. I was able to get both running on a prime. I have to much work to do before the GTG so they won't be running saw for the GTG. Maybe I'll have them running for the next GTG. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5036353565/" title="bob's old saws 005 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5036353565_34fb06b012.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="bob's old saws 005" /></a>
Around 80CC


----------



## J.W Younger

I can bring 5 gals of 100LL and have easy access too 89 ethanol free,
(in case anyone is having trouble finding it).
The avi gas is a little pricey but I like it during the summer cause the saws run a little cooler and it smells better.


----------



## MO-Iron

I won't be there till mid after noon on Saturday, but I will throw in a tach.

MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> I won't be there till mid after noon on Saturday, but I will throw in a tach.
> 
> MO-Iron


Thanks


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> I'll buy a gallon, anyone brining a tach?



Sounds good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Seriously about the bacon 5or 6# will that be enough.If not let me Know going to go to Bichelmeyers Meat Market Tuesday.


----------



## RVALUE

It will have to be.


----------



## RVALUE

Started on the outdoor fire pit today, for the gtg, but a hunting buddy came by and we didn't get done. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Were's everybody at?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## atvguns

opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Were's everybody at?:greenchainsaw:


Probably working on saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> Probably working on saws.



7 days till the GTG. Oh yea.


----------



## logging22

I gotta tach and comp tester coming. Yes please on the 100ll. Im bout out. Gotta go for now, see ya in the pm, morrow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

*Mini GTG*

Had a visitor from this site at my shop today, atvguns. We got his 036 tuned up a little & then made a few cuts with each others saws. 

I think I need to do some work to my 350 ( his 029 was just a smidge faster)

Not sure about him , but I enjoyed the visit. He 's a real nice fella thats welcome back any time. 

Anybody else thats close-by or just in the area is also welcome to stop by & give me a visit.


----------



## teacherman

Gonna be a good time!


----------



## Freehand

Bump.


----------



## sawnami

And they think running a chainsaw is dangerous:jawdrop:


----------



## sawnami

Look out teacherman. I'm gunnin for YOU! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

freehandslabber said:


> Bump.



A true oh Crap moment!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Were's everybody at?:greenchainsaw:



I was bailing square bales and hauling last night. The round bailer broke the night before so finished up with the square. I'm old and all my stuff is junk. :jawdrop: 

I am excited about this GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

Good morning Fellas


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Good morning Fellas



Good morning to you too.


----------



## stihl sawing

Be there in about two hours.











































Just jokin, I know it's next weekend.


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl sawing said:


> Be there in about two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just jokin, I know it's next weekend.


I'll never find it,just drive @ looking at the fall colors for a few hrs,give up and go home.


----------



## teacherman

sawnami said:


> Look out teacherman. I'm gunnin for YOU! :hmm3grin2orange:



Shoot, with that rig you can take on Rope's Snellerized 372XP!


----------



## RVALUE

Everybody check your messages, and delete if necessary. Especially JW


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Everybody check your messages, and delete if necessary. Especially JW



What happened?


----------



## stihl sawing

I didn't get a message.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I didn't get a message.



Nope. Me either.


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

I was trying to PM JW, and his box is full. I was merely hinting that one should also check to see if their box was almost full.

Poorly worded, I will admit.


----------



## logging22

Nothing in my box. Nobody likes me.:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

What do you want in your box?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> What do you want in your box?



Man, that is a loaded question!


----------



## RVALUE

I need a painter for the fire pit.


----------



## RVALUE

Either a young - un, or some really hot babe!


----------



## RVALUE

What did we decide for Sat Evening Meal?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> What did we decide for Sat Evening Meal?



Meat, and lots of it. To go with the wifes potato salad. Pork steaks or round steaks? Deer meat? Chicken? Rattlesnake? Turkey? Alligator? It all sounds good to me.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember I plan to have ice.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Remember I plan to have ice.



Whats all the ice for? Do i need to bring lots of hot beer to go with it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We will have plenty of wood for a weiner roast.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Whats all the ice for? Do i need to bring lots of hot beer to go with it?



It's a nostalgia thing. You had to have been there last time. It was colder than a welldigger's watusi.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> It's a nostalgia thing. You had to have been there last time. It was colder than a welldigger's watusi.



Ok. 10 day forcast says that next weekend is gonna be GREAT!! 75 and sunshine.


----------



## atvguns

Hey someone needs to remember to take a laptop so yuns can keep me filled in while I am setting here at work. be sure and take lots of pictures


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> Hey someone needs to remember to take a laptop so yuns can keep me filled in while I am setting here at work. be sure and take lots of pictures



I'll be bringing my camera. Always a chance for a little blackmail threat and with these guys there is a REALLY good chance.:fart::fart:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'll be bringing my camera. Always a chance for a little blackmail threat and with these guys there is a REALLY good chance.:fart::fart:



Hey now you can't be that way we all have CAD.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey now you can't be that way we all have CAD.


It ain't the cad you gotta worry about with some of these guys.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> It ain't the cad you gotta worry about with some of these guys.



YOU PROMISED NOT TO TELL!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats what I hear there is a PHANTOM chain duller.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> YOU PROMISED NOT TO TELL!!!!



Tell what.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> YOU PROMISED NOT TO TELL!!!!


I ain't tellin.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats what I hear there is a PHANTOM chain duller.:greenchainsaw:


Yeah but Rope won't be there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> I ain't tellin.



Come on if you tell it will go easier on you.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats what I hear there is a PHANTOM chain duller.:greenchainsaw:



Beware he goes by the old chevy hot rod abbreviation and runs the lectric saws:monkey: 
Its too dry I think the deer died lol saw a bunch of turkeys gobs too but you can't shoot them this year I did see a doe oh well it will get better if we could get a little rain!


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Come on if you tell it will go easier on you.:monkey:


Can't do it, Dan will hurt me.


----------



## RVALUE

I regret burning up all my elm logs a couple weeks ago, need em for the seats around the firepit. 

Maybe I'll steal some from supercabs.


----------



## RVALUE

I had this dream, it said "if you build it, they will come...."


----------



## RVALUE

I think we can deduct the cost of the stumps, in the 'scientific experiment' category.

..........._if the stumps don't rot_, .................


----------



## atvguns

Is that what yuns are having for breakfast with all that bacon (toasted buns)


----------



## J.W Younger

logging22 said:


> Nothing in my box. Nobody likes me.:bang:


Thats cause you ani't as likeable as me and space .


I can't belive I just compared myself to the mule
box cleared


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Is that what yuns are having for breakfast with all that bacon (toasted buns)



Bet you wished you were coming. This bacon is getting a lot of discussion. Is beef bacon legal?


----------



## John Ellison

I hate it but we're not going to make it. Have to make another lightning run to Indiana. Family matters. Wife and I sure had a good time at the last one meeting everybody and BSing.


----------



## logging22

Howdy fellas! Wuf doin??:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Howdy fellas! Wuf doin??:biggrinbounce2:


Just got back from the woods, Fixin to go wash the dust and ticks off.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Just got back from the woods, Fixin to go wash the dust and ticks off.



Ticks? Aint been no ticks in weeks.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Ticks? Aint been no ticks in weeks.


There is here, back later. I feel the little :censored: crawlin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> I hate it but we're not going to make it. Have to make another lightning run to Indiana. Family matters. Wife and I sure had a good time at the last one meeting everybody and BSing.



John we all wish you luck on the trip and we'll catch you at the next one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So do we need deeeppp woodss oooffff for the pesky little ticks?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I just cleaned up the carb on my dads old Homelite Zipsaw. Just as loud as I remember it. Cuts better than I remember.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its still a lead weight.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got back from delivering the tractor and fire pit. 

Looks good.

Went on a little elk scouting trip, for a buddy who drew out on the special hunt. Saw two in the hunting area, that were shootable. 

Saw about a dozen turkeys about 100 yards from the gtg site.

Deer tracks everywhere..... 

Gonna be real important to fetch the 10 inch racing wood.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from delivering the tractor and fire pit.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Went on a little elk scouting trip, for a buddy who drew out on the special hunt. Saw two in the hunting area, that were shootable.
> 
> Saw about a dozen turkeys about 100 yards from the gtg site.
> 
> Deer tracks everywhere.....
> 
> *Gonna be real important to fetch the 10 inch racing wood*.


What's that little wood for? Oh wait... It's for us guys that don't have any powerful saws.lol


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I just cleaned up the carb on my dads old Homelite Zipsaw. Just as loud as I remember it. Cuts better than I remember.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its still a lead weight.



Logging22 can use it for a climbing saw. Probably just right for him...:chainsawguy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Logging22 can use it for a climbing saw. Probably just right for him...:chainsawguy:



Only if its a red wood he is a big man. Haven't met him yet but that is the rumor.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawnami

Just pulled out of the driveway tonight and the wife noticed that a couple of our young pine trees looked different. Backed down the driveway to check it out. Some buck had rubbed half of the branches off of them and one of the trees has enough bark gone to probably kill it. This is the 3rd year that we have lost pine trees from :censored: buck rubs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

30-30 will solve that problem.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Only if its a red wood he is a big man. Haven't met him yet but that is the rumor.:greenchainsaw:



You guys should see eye to eye.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 30-30 will solve that problem.



Yup. Using trees as bait. Is that legal in your state? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 30-30 will solve that problem.


Tempting but the neighbors are a little too close. They could maybe trip and fall on a stick with a sharp metal point on the end of it :monkey: without making the neighbors nervous though.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

4 More days:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

YEP 4 DAYS.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So what are we to bring to go with logging 22 wifes tater salad? I hope I haven't missed a post. Or is it every man for him self? 
P.S.
I'll bring a vegetable salad my wife makes everyone seems to like it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finally got my truck all legal today to take to the GTG.

Also cleaned the flu & started the first fire of the season 

Gonna go work on one last saw I want to get runnin before the GTG (041 Farm Boss).

From what I've seen of the weather it's supposed to be nice this weekend. 

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Logging22 can use it for a climbing saw. Probably just right for him...:chainsawguy:



If he brings it, ill run it!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Only if its a red wood he is a big man. Haven't met him yet but that is the rumor.:greenchainsaw:



Cant climb brother. Too fat and the knees wont let me. But i would love to run it!


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what are we to bring to go with logging 22 wifes tater salad? I hope I haven't missed a post. Or is it every man for him self?
> P.S.
> I'll bring a vegetable salad my wife makes everyone seems to like it.



That sounds tasty. Need a meat of some sort. Supercabs bringing a grill this time?


----------



## stihl sawing

I have a question, How much dirt road do we have to drive on. My truck is acting up and i may have to ride the bike. Hopefully i can get it lined out by Saturday.Just in case though i will ride the bike unless there are several miles of dirt road. Street bikes and dirt roads don't mix.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> I have a question, How much dirt road do we have to drive on. My truck is acting up and i may have to ride the bike. Hopefully i can get it lined out by Saturday.Just in case though i will ride the bike unless there are several miles of dirt road. Street bikes and dirt roads don't mix.



Three hundred yards.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I have a question, How much dirt road do we have to drive on. My truck is acting up and i may have to ride the bike. Hopefully i can get it lined out by Saturday.Just in case though i will ride the bike unless there are several miles of dirt road. Street bikes and dirt roads don't mix.



How ya gonna bring saws on a bike? Got a trailer?


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> How ya gonna bring saws on a bike? Got a trailer?



Saves me an extension cord.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> I have a question, How much dirt road do we have to drive on. My truck is acting up and i may have to ride the bike. Hopefully i can get it lined out by Saturday.Just in case though i will ride the bike unless there are several miles of dirt road. Street bikes and dirt roads don't mix.



So, are you not gonna bring any saws if you bring the bike?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I need to learn how to type faster


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Three hundred yards.


I can handle that.



logging22 said:


> How ya gonna bring saws on a bike? Got a trailer?


Don't have a trailer yet, Kinda spent all my trailer money on stuff for the bike.



RVALUE said:


> Saves me an extension cord.


LOL



stumpyshusky said:


> So, are you not gonna bring any saws if you bring the bike?


Won't be able to, I don't have anything special anyway. I will do my darndest to get the Dodge rollin by then.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Where do you live in AR maybee I can swing down & pick u up Fri morn.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

May bee if you tell that dodge if it don't act right a chevy will get you there, it won't give you anymore probs.LOL


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> May bee if you tell that dodge if it don't act right a chevy will get you there, it won't give you anymore probs.LOL



Wish i could rep you for that!!


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Where do you live in AR maybee I can swing down & pick u up Fri morn.


That's a really nice thing and i appreciate the offer,but i can't go till saturday. I live in the central part of the state. I'll get there either by bike or truck. Gotta bring lipstick anyway, It needs to unleash some power.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> That's a really nice thing and i appreciate the offer,but i can't go till saturday. I live in the central part of the state. I'll get there either by bike or truck. Gotta bring lipstick anyway, It needs to unleash some power.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> May bee if you tell that dodge if it don't act right a chevy will get you there, it won't give you anymore probs.LOL


That don't work, I tried that on the chevys i've owned.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> That don't work, I tried that on the chevys i've owned.



It won't work, Chevys aint scared of them dodges or fords. if they don't want to run , they just won't run. You have to know how to sweet talk them( find the G spot ) if you will.


----------



## RVALUE

What is a reasonable meat Sat evening?


----------



## ropensaddle

stumpyshusky said:


> It won't work, Chevys aint scared of them dodges or fords. if they don't want to run , they just won't run. You have to know how to sweet talk them( find the G spot ) if you will.



Yeah well this can always pull the chevy out or home lol


----------



## RVALUE

I have a decent grill, but no smoker.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> What is a reasonable meat Sat evening?



Pork steaks are easy and cheap. Just my .02


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah well this can always pull the chevy out or home lol



I have to be in a bad way to let a Ford pull me out, but if it had to I'd rather it be like the one you have there. Nice truck ( man that hurts to say about a Ford)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Pork steaks are easy and cheap. Just my .02


 

That sounds good to me. But I like food. Stump You be quiet. Any thing will workFor the meat.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That sounds good to me. But I like food. Stump You be quiet.



Yeah Stump, shhhhhhhh.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That sounds good to me. But I like food. Stump You be quiet.



Took me a minute to figure out what I was sposed to be Quiet about...
Don't worry I like food too. I don't concider myself over weight, just under tall.


----------



## stihl sawing

Why is everyone whispering?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Why is everyone whispering?



Cause we are too fat to talk right!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just finished sharpening some chains and checking some saws out.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just finished sharpening some chains and checking some saws out.



How many ya bringing? So far im counting 14. More if i can find the room. WHOOOOO-HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yeah Stump, shhhhhhhh.



Man, what did I do? startin to feel like a red headed step child.


On another note. What kind of soda does everybody drink?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Man, what did I do? startin to feel like a red headed step child.
> 
> 
> On another note. What kind of soda does everybody drink?



I like a diet pepsi in the morning. I dont drink coffee, its my morning thing. That and a trip to the crapper.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I like a diet pepsi in the morning. I dont drink coffee, its my morning thing. That and a trip to the crapper.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats OK, the big guys are usually easily distracted by food & shiny things.LOL:biggrinbounce2:



This is What I was referring to.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bringing 10 or 11.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This is What I was referring to.



Thats what I figured, sorry. Didn't meen anything by it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh I know just kidding around forgot to put in a :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Without smiles it's hard to tell if someone is jocking or not.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Yeah, this computer talk can get miss-interpreted very easily. I don't want to show up to the GTG with a bunch of guys mad at me. Especially when they all have bigger saws than me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stump, If you are interested I my 041 is uncomfortable around all the riffraf I own.


----------



## sawnami

Anybody that's going interested in a free microfiche reader? It works fine I just don't need two of them. If you come across some dealer microfiche it would come in handy.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=MicroficheReader1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/MicroficheReader1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stump, If you are interested I my 041 is uncomfortable around all the riffraf I own.



Ha Ha, I'm tryin to find new homes for my 041& 08s. I'd like to get some more huskys. Thanks for the offer. You never know I might end up with more stihls though


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Ha Ha, I'm tryin to find new homes for my 041& 08s. I'd like to get some more huskys. Thanks for the offer. You never know I might end up with more stihls though



Hard to beat a swedish saw. My Makita's do a really good job. They really run for stock.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hard to beat a swedish saw. My Makita's do a really good job. They really run for stock.



:agree2: On the swedes. I'm realy into the 200 series saws. Would love to have one of each size.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> I can handle that.
> 
> Don't have a trailer yet, Kinda spent all my trailer money on stuff for the bike.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Won't be able to, I don't have anything special anyway. I will do my darndest to get the Dodge rollin by then.



I have a couple light saws I'll let you use, if you ride the bike. :monkey: 056 Mag II  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Random pics*

I'm starting early got to be at work at Three.

Hay guys post up some pics on the trucks loaded, I just like pics of saws. I am no where near ready but will post a pic of the truck when I get it loaded. 

How about some thread tags I put in all it would let me.

What is all this 041 FB talk? 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/3124219683/" title="stihl 041 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/3124219683_7313d346ae.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="stihl 041" /></a>

038 Super and noodle pile.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4754466445/" title="noodle 038 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4754466445_18eef4ec4f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="noodle 038" /></a>

One of my favorite pics, my brother Rod's boy Riley.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4218521964/" title="Riley MS 660 and 056 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2508/4218521964_1a72472a3b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Riley MS 660 and 056 MagII" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Tripple posting working on my thread post count.


I don't have one but am looking, that way you could set on a stump and watch it do all the work. 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/3910270791/" title="old saw by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2577/3910270791_77db1e688c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="old saw" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

User Name Posts

ropensaddle 453 
stihl sawing 438 :chainsawguy:
supercabs78 406 
RVALUE 343 :biggrinbounce2:
freehandslabber 231 
logging22 142 
WKEND LUMBERJAK 112 :rockn:
stumpyshusky 89 :biggrinbounce2:
teacherman 78


----------



## RVALUE

On the weather, it looks like a cloud will drift over Sunday.


----------



## Freehand

Jasper,Ar weather...........NICE!:chainsawguy:

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 52. North wind around 5 mph becoming calm. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 80. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph. 

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 54. South wind around 5 mph. 

Saturday: Sunny, with a high near 81. South southeast wind around 5 mph. 

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 52. 

Sunday: Sunny, with a high near 80. 

Sunday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 53. 

Columbus Day: Mostly sunny, with a high near 80.


----------



## stihl sawing

The weather is going to be much better than it was last year.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> The weather is going to be much better than it was last year.



I liked the weather last year <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I liked the weather last year <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


You must love winter.lol 18 degrees is too cold. Although it really didn't feel that cold.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> You must love winter.lol 18 degrees is too cold. Although it really didn't feel that cold.



For me its easy to say it wasn't that bad, now that its over and I am worm.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You must love winter.lol 18 degrees is too cold. Although it really didn't feel that cold.



They had a thermostat where I slept lol.


----------



## Freehand

Aw,that's mean Rope......


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Aw,that's mean Rope......



Sometimes 50 bucks is well spent dough lmfao


----------



## Freehand

Wish yew were comin' big guy.....


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Wish yew were comin' big guy.....



I do too,my friend had to pick this weekend to get married. You keep SS honest about last years preceding s he seems a bit forgetful I think he has dementia:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> I do too,my friend had to pick this weekend to get married. You keep SS honest about last years preceding s he seems a bit forgetful I think he has dementia:monkey:



I liked his little stunt tying the extension cord to the 460 lol that was a classic SS stunt


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I do too,my friend had to pick this weekend to get married. You keep SS honest about last years preceding s he seems a bit forgetful I think he has dementia:monkey:


Now Rope....Surely you don't think there will be lies told.:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> I do too,my friend had to pick this weekend to get married. You keep SS honest about last years preceding s he seems a bit forgetful I think he has dementia:monkey:



Yew see him running that monster maul?I don't wanna git on that man's bad side:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Yew see him running that monster maul?I don't wanna git on that man's bad side:hmm3grin2orange:



Lol he runs out of steam pretty fast lol. logging22 should be a good ally for keeping the old fart honest lol. It is my bet that maul deal was after the kids at school had him worked up, they prolly told him he resembled the national symbol or something


----------



## wampum

stihl sawing said:


> I have a question, How much dirt road do we have to drive on. My truck is acting up and i may have to ride the bike. Hopefully i can get it lined out by Saturday.Just in case though i will ride the bike unless there are several miles of dirt road. Street bikes and dirt roads don't mix.



Stihl Sawing,if you get the Dodge fixed do you think you could come by and pick me up? It would only be a couple thousand miles out of your way. I would throw in a couple dollars to help with the fuel? I hate to ask but would it be okay if I bring 3 dogs and 6 cats,don't worry they would not be on the trip back?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> I have a couple light saws I'll let you use, if you ride the bike. :monkey: 056 Mag II  :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll do you one better I'll bring my little Mac 110. It should be lighter than an 056.:biggrinbounce2::chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

wampum said:


> Stihl Sawing,if you get the Dodge fixed do you think you could come by and pick me up? It would only be a couple thousand miles out of your way. I would throw in a couple dollars to help with the fuel? I hate to ask but would it be okay if I bring 3 dogs and 6 cats,don't worry they would not be on the trip back?


LOL, No problem, Guess i better leave tonight so we can make it by saturday, No problem with the dogs but those :censored: cats won't make it 100 yards from your place..lol No worries about the money for fuel. truck is running on water.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll do you one better I'll bring my little Mac 110. It should be lighter than an 056.:biggrinbounce2::chainsawguy:


The truck is fixed and ready to go. Ya can't keep a Cummins down for long. You guys just better get ready for a butt whoopin by an electric saw.


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Anybody that's going interested in a free microfiche reader? It works fine I just don't need two of them. If you come across some dealer microfiche it would come in handy.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=MicroficheReader1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/MicroficheReader1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Jeezo flip Steve! They give those things away round your house?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stump, If you are interested I my 041 is uncomfortable around all the riffraf I own.



I dont got one of those. Sup?


----------



## wampum

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, No problem, Guess i better leave tonight so we can make it by saturday, No problem with the dogs but those :censored: cats won't make it 100 yards from your place..lol No worries about the money for fuel. truck is running on water.



Good to go,100 yards is plenty for the cats,see ya soon.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I'm starting early got to be at work at Three.
> 
> Hay guys post up some pics on the trucks loaded, I just like pics of saws. I am no where near ready but will post a pic of the truck when I get it loaded.
> 
> How about some thread tags I put in all it would let me.
> 
> What is all this 041 FB talk?
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/3124219683/" title="stihl 041 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/3124219683_7313d346ae.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="stihl 041" /></a>
> 
> 038 Super and noodle pile.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4754466445/" title="noodle 038 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4754466445_18eef4ec4f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="noodle 038" /></a>
> 
> One of my favorite pics, my brother Rod's boy Riley.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4218521964/" title="Riley MS 660 and 056 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2508/4218521964_1a72472a3b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Riley MS 660 and 056 MagII" /></a>



Nice noodle pile. Gonna make some of those this weekend.


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Lol he runs out of steam pretty fast lol. logging22 should be a good ally for keeping the old fart honest lol. It is my bet that maul deal was after the kids at school had him worked up, they prolly told him he resembled the national symbol or something



Ill keep em honest for ya Rope. No problem. Hear that SS, dad says be good or u get a whoopin!!


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Ill keep em honest for ya Rope. No problem. Hear that SS, dad says be good or u get a whoopin!!


Honest........................................... Me..........well maybe


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I dont got one of those. Sup?



They are one of the best sounding saws.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> They are one of the best sounding saws.



You gonna bring it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> You gonna bring it?



Yep, I can't remember if I brought it to Mo. GTG or not? We do cut with it some 20" bar have in the past run a 25 on it, just can't lean hard on it.


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Jeezo flip Steve! They give those things away round your house?:biggrinbounce2:



It's my last one-----------honest:monkey:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> It's my last one-----------honest:monkey:



Well........i got one already. Thanks. Maybe i could take it if you dont want it. Got a friend that might use it.


----------



## sawnami

Well the Junkyard Dogs are ready.:greenchainsaw: Don't laugh too hard.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4532trim.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4532trim.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4533trim.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4533trim.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Sweet lookin saws, Looks like your gonna have a truck full.


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Well........i got one already. Thanks. Maybe i could take it if you dont want it. Got a friend that might use it.



It's yours. I'll bring it down.


----------



## teacherman

So whut's fer dinner on Saturday? WKEND LUMBERJAK wants to know whut tuh git fer grub.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Looks like alot of interesting saws. This weekend is gonna be fun.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm guessing it's time to nail down the menus.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya let me know icanget whatever pork steaks, bratwurst, hambergers, knotwurst, ground pork or what ever.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ya let me know icanget whatever pork steaks, bratwurst, hambergers, knotwurst, ground pork or what ever.



It all sounds good to me.
I plan on bringin some sandwich fixins just in case.


----------



## ropensaddle

sawnami said:


> Well the Junkyard Dogs are ready.:greenchainsaw: Don't laugh too hard.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4532trim.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4532trim.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4533trim.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4533trim.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I spent many days behind them ole homies and they did the job. I am glad I don't have to use them now though lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Well the Junkyard Dogs are ready.:greenchainsaw: Don't laugh too hard.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4533trim.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4533trim.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Some nice looking saws.
Is that 1-62 with the bow bar running? I have never tried a bow bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This GTG is getting close, can't wait. I could use some time away from here. 

My saws are not ready to go yet, but they are in a pile now. All need chain work not sure I'll get to that, some need started its been a while.


There is at least one saw not in any of the pics I hope I don't haul back home.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5056113189/" title="saws 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5056113189_b59f5a490f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 001" /></a>
If you click on it and see it on flickr you can mouse over each saw and see model number.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5056730416/" title="saws 005 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5056730416_21a74878b8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 005" /></a>
Some of the saws just aren't up to making the trip.


----------



## Freehand

3 days......


----------



## Freehand

Wasn't pretty at the last gtg when SS laid a whoopin' on Rope with the lipstick saw........well,the footage tells all......


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Wasn't pretty at the last gtg when SS laid a whoopin' on Rope with the lipstick saw........well,the footage tells all......


Yeah it really showed poor sportsmanship when he stole my wig. Good to see i'm not the only one who remembers lipstick puttin a whoopin on him.


----------



## stihl sawing

It's supposed to be nearly 90 degrees Saturday. Gonna be hot.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Wasn't pretty at the last gtg when SS laid a whoopin' on Rope with the lipstick saw........well,the footage tells all......



Looks like loggin is gonna have his hands full lol, SS and Freehand got sumping goin on here.
Tell ya what I want pics of SS in a tree


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I could get a pic of him at the top of a tree, but it might not be a standing tree.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I could get a pic of him at the top of a tree, but it might not be a standing tree.



I bet loggin could hog tie him and yall could pull him up one<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Lurch2

I think the tying would be easier than the lifting. Lets just let Teach light a fire under him.


----------



## Freehand

freehandslabber said:


> Got me some good Rope pics:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> Up that tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Snellerized 372:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE SHOWDOWN:



Yea,that ol' Rope sure can climb......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm getting the farm ready. The wife is going shopping this afternoon to get some stuff for the Saturday nights meal, she said what ever she could find on sale. With everybody bringing something we should have a virerity of stuff. No one starved last year, cold but wasn't hungry. :greenchainsaw:



We are also bringing the table from last year to set some stuff on. She said "not the saws".


Edit: Don't forget the Camera!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok the wife got some pork loin, hot dogs for the kids (one in tow), couple bags of little Debbie snacks and all kinds of condiments and last but not least poverty pop. I also got a new camera card 1100 pics with this crappy camera. :rockn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

How many rounds are we needing for fire pit? I am now bringing the Van and the Supercab from last year so hauling them is not a problem. I have around 10 I'm going to load from my fire pit, plus could cut a bunch more if needed. I have a big oak been down for a year easy access, I could get some rounds from.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,that ol' Rope sure can climb......



Hay Rope how about a pic of the old 372 with the new one?

Back on topic I got a couple chains sharpened on a few old work saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SS what have you done to deserve being hhog ties and strung up a tree.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> Hay Rope how about a pic of the old 372 with the new one?
> 
> Back on topic I got a couple chains sharpened on a few old work saws.



I'll double pic. on the old and the new .

headed to the basment to finish getting saws ready.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> SS what have you done to deserve being hhog ties and strung up a tree.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



LOL, Guess just being myself.


----------



## teacherman

Lurch2 said:


> I think the tying would be easier than the lifting. Lets just let Teach light a fire under him.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yup, That thar John can make a mean fire.


----------



## ropensaddle

Lurch2 said:


> I think the tying would be easier than the lifting. Lets just let Teach light a fire under him.



Nah just hook er to da pickup elevator ride <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Nah just hook er to da pickup elevator ride <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Now you got me scared to go. I ain't climbin no tree.lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> Now you got me scared to go. I ain't climbin no tree.lol



No don't be scared just be cautious. Enjoy the ride. You have ridden an elevator haven't you? Safest means of transportation.


----------



## sawnami

supercabs78 said:


> Some nice looking saws.
> Is that 1-62 with the bow bar running? I have never tried a bow bar.



It's running but a little temperamental. It seemed to get better the more I ran it.

The wife is fixing deviled eggs and vegetable soup. 

I have a roll of tickets for the drawing if you guys want to use them. Also do you want me to bring name tags again?


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No don't be scared just be cautious. Enjoy the ride. You have ridden an elevator haven't you? Safest means of transportation.


That's it.... You guys have fun.


----------



## sawnami

I'll see if the boss will let us have one of these for the drawing.:monkey:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=ZR1s.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/ZR1s.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I go if you go Just don't wait on me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'll see if the boss will let us have one of these for the drawing.:monkey:
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=ZR1s.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/ZR1s.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I don't think I would fit. those are some small cars.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> It's running but a little temperamental. It seemed to get better the more I ran it.
> 
> The wife is fixing deviled eggs and vegetable soup.
> 
> I have a roll of tickets for the drawing if you guys want to use them. Also do you want me to bring name tags again?



Yes


----------



## sawnami

OK, I'll bring them.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> OK, I'll bring them.



And whatever else we'll need!


----------



## logging22

Looks like everybody has it figured out. Let me know what else i need to bring. Taking Friday off and coming early. Gonna try to be there by noon if thats ok. Cant wait.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> It's supposed to be nearly 90 degrees Saturday. Gonna be hot.



Crap. Only 88. Big difference.


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> I bet loggin could hog tie him and yall could pull him up one<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Im gonna hog tie him. He just dont know it yet.


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Yea,that ol' Rope sure can climb......



Lots of pretty saws in this pic. Im bringing a bunch of junk. Dont wanna feel out of place, so ill bring a new 460.


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> It's running but a little temperamental. It seemed to get better the more I ran it.
> 
> The wife is fixing deviled eggs and vegetable soup.
> 
> I have a roll of tickets for the drawing if you guys want to use them. Also do you want me to bring name tags again?



Love the eggs. Yeah!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I've got all my saws ready to go, just need to get the truck loaded tomarrow. 
Do I need to bring some firewood?


----------



## john taliaferro

Boy did i screw up , got a new david bradey starter was slipping some i though [problem] though i would cleaner up. oiled it don't work at all so i cleaned with carb cleaner . still no go do they need grease or what should of just kept hands off. may just drive by and throw it out the window like dave did with the 041. john t


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> It's running but a little temperamental. It seemed to get better the more I ran it.
> 
> The wife is fixing deviled eggs and vegetable soup.
> 
> I have a roll of tickets for the drawing if you guys want to use them. Also do you want me to bring name tags again?



I like deviled eggs.  My wife already packed some name tags and a sharpy. I just need to print the list and the directions. 



logging22 said:


> Looks like everybody has it figured out. Let me know what else i need to bring. Taking Friday off and coming early. Gonna try to be there by noon if thats ok. Cant wait.



I think the host was wanting a couple there early.  I'll see you early Saturday Les.



john taliaferro said:


> Boy did i screw up , got a new david bradey starter was slipping some i though [problem] though i would cleaner up. oiled it don't work at all so i cleaned with carb cleaner . still no go do they need grease or what should of just kept hands off. may just drive by and throw it out the window like dave did with the 041. john t



I'm not sure on the starter but most of those old saw are hard to get the starter to engage.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sure wish Wolfcsm could be there with that modded 880, maybe he will be around for the next one. :rockn:


----------



## RVALUE

I'm off to load and take off.

Hope to have what we need.

Got to go fetch ice. Haven't checked the machine in a week, hope it's full. 

There is internet at the site.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> I'm off to load and take off.
> 
> 
> 
> There is internet at the site.



So pics should be posted regularly then right!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'm off to load and take off.
> 
> Hope to have what we need.
> 
> Got to go fetch ice. Haven't checked the machine in a week, hope it's full.
> 
> There is internet at the site.



  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Hope you have a good day.



Hope for better than the last three........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Hope for better than the last three........



I get the last of the birds today, should get better for me soon.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Lots of pretty saws in this pic. Im bringing a bunch of junk. Dont wanna feel out of place, so ill bring a new 460.



How'd you know that was what we wanted for a door prize?


----------



## Wolfcsm

supercabs78 said:


> Sure wish Wolfcsm could be there with that modded 880, maybe he will be around for the next one. :rockn:



I sure plan on trying.

Both the 066 and 880 are just itching for wood. I have not even seen the 880 since it returned from Brad.

Have a great GTG.

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Wolfcsm said:


> I sure plan on trying.
> 
> Both the 066 and 880 are just itching for wood. I have not even seen the 880 since it returned from Brad.
> 
> Have a great GTG.
> 
> Hal



Too bad, I fetched up several big rounds for your enjoyment. It certainly won't be the same without you, Ellison, and the like.


----------



## Freehand

Gonna miss not having John there.....




freehandslabber said:


> Here's JohnEllison GITTIN' SOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And +1 on all his stories and experience.....hope to be able to talk with you again real soon John.


----------



## Freehand

Wish you could be there Hal.....




freehandslabber said:


> As promised.....Wolfcsm,the big man with the big saw dropping our fat log....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm loading some rounds today for fire pit seats, may also be used for the fire if needed. I am also bringing a big one that I got from a friend on here will make a seat or a real good night stick (more like a two day stick). Pics later tonight.


----------



## logging22

Putting some stuff in the rig now. Just wanted to check in. Sup fellas??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far I got most of the van loaded with all the man things. Sherry is still working on her packing part, Right now she is baking a cake to bring.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5060236407/" title="GTG Van 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5060236407_04f1da1bef.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG Van 001" /></a>
Sorry the sign in the window didn't turn out it said "GTG Van will travel for rep". I should have made it bigger.


The truck is partly loaded Me and Rod will cut a few more rounds tonight after he gits home from work, Pic later.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

man, you better not jump on yer brakes withem stacked up like that. youll be wearing chainsaws. this gtg looks fun. been lurking and reading. sorry can't come. yall have fun


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm about loaded up, just need my clothes & the cooler.
Been a long day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> man, you better not jump on yer brakes withem stacked up like that. youll be wearing chainsaws. this gtg looks fun. been lurking and reading. sorry can't come. yall have fun



I have a steel cable I always put on the saws and pad lock it to something so in a gas station or restarant my saws don't come up missing, and keep them from going very far forward in a crash.  Welcome to the thread check it when we get back then it will be a good read.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

my bad. shoulda known you were smarter than that. but never can tell. again, yall have fun. too bad the weathers cooperating.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> my bad. shoulda known you were smarter than that. but never can tell. again, yall have fun. too bad the weathers cooperating.



It's all good,  they couldn't have planned it better as far as the weather is conserned, but it cost us a few members not being able to make it. You never know we might have another one. :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> my bad. shoulda known you were smarter than that. but never can tell. again, yall have fun. too bad the weathers cooperating.



Rep I almost gave you a nova.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Rep I almost gave you a nova.



Ill hit him later with a couple.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Putting some stuff in the rig now. Just wanted to check in. Sup fellas??



You know the deal around here Pics or it didn't happen. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Rep I almost gave you a nova.



I reped him and still no nova.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I reped him and still no nova.



He just needs one more little hit and he will have the nova.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess I'm done loading wood Sherry is wanting me to haul 2 tables and all camping stuff, we got a motel but now she is thinking stay there. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not ready to go yet, but am ready to be there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> He just needs one more little hit and he will have the nova.



Got em' Steven....


----------



## Lurch2

Is there room to get in and out with a stock trailer?
This just turned into a multitasking trip for me.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm loading some rounds today for fire pit seats, may also be used for the fire if needed. I am also bringing a big one that I got from a friend on here will make a seat or a real good night stick (more like a two day stick). Pics later tonight.



Lol ninety degrees here don't think a fire will be needed<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>

I believe most of the state is in a burn ban it has not rained in two months here <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

Lurch2 said:


> Is there room to get in and out with a stock trailer?
> This just turned into a multitasking trip for me.



Heck Lurch your bigger than them just push your way in lol Have fun bro you bringing that unique saw?


----------



## Lurch2

Ya it's coming. No new toys for me this year. Same old stuff.

Too hot to hunt isn't it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Got em' Steven....



Thanks



Lurch2 said:


> Is there room to get in and out with a stock trailer?
> This just turned into a multitasking trip for me.



I think so, but Rvalue is usually on early in the morning he will see this.



ropensaddle said:


> Lol ninety degrees here don't think a fire will be needed<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> I believe most of the state is in a burn ban it has not rained in two months here <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



A fire is just part of a GTG. 

Here is a pic of the pork Loin cut up, Sherry is putting it in the vacuum machine with marinade in the bags. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5060696623/" title="Ar GTG 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5060696623_c328fa9b3d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG 003" /></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> A fire is just part of a GTG.
> 
> Here is a pic of the pork Loin cut up, Sherry is putting it in the vacuum machine with marinade in the bags.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5060696623/" title="Ar GTG 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5060696623_c328fa9b3d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG 003" /></a>


Never mind ole rope he is just trying to feel better for missin it lol it is hot though!


----------



## logging22

Too dark for pics. Sorry. Tahoe is so full, may have to put the wife on top to get there!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Never mind ole rope he is just trying to feel better for missin it lol it is hot though!



Ha HAA We will put the chairs way back from the fire.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Ha HAA We will put the chairs way back from the fire.



Lol I build small fire get close to it!


----------



## logging22

BIG fire!! Gonna have one right??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> BIG fire!! Gonna have one right??



I think so, I suposed to bring the rounds for chairs around the fire pit. I got some on the truck already.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I think so, I suposed to bring the rounds for chairs around the fire pit. I got some on the truck already.



Just wondering if there will be any trees to fall? Im up for that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Just wondering if there will be any trees to fall? Im up for that.



I think he was thinking about that for Friday.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I think he was thinking about that for Friday.



Ill be there Friday. Hope he has a couple of big ens.


----------



## RVALUE

I am here. One slight casualty. The vice fell out on the highway, and cracked alittle. Ten minute fix at my shop. Here.......??????? Need some 5/8 and 3/4 washers.


Plenty of room (outside) for anything you can imagine. Should be the nicest campsite in Arkansas. Lakefront, river front, and goes up from there. 

The fish should be biting, you may catch a 5 pounder, if you have talent.

Have electric to campable areas. Running water too boot.

Far as big timber to fall, we'll see.

I had a tough week, and forgot the sign, so the new one will be hokie.

But functional.


----------



## RVALUE

Somebody bring me some washers tomorrow, please.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Old Growth stump.*

Old growth Stump in a field of grass.:jawdrop: 

Ok don't laugh here it is, it will taste good. We watched the cake boss and the ace of cakes today 1/2 hour each, that makes us experts. Me and the wife took turns putting the icing on it. my steady hand is why all the letters are so straight. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5060840905/" title="cake old growth stump Ha HA by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5060840905_34cc774af5.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="cake old growth stump Ha HA" /></a>



This would be a good post to waste some rep on. 

Edit: Sorry about the pic mix up. got it strait now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Somebody bring me some washers tomorrow, please.



I'll bring some but will be Saturday morning before they are there.


----------



## Lurch2

I'm speechless.

















Not really, but I'll keep it to myself. I'm sure it tastes just fine.


----------



## RVALUE

Lurch2 said:


> I'm speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but I'll keep it to myself. I'm sure it tastes just fine.




I was wondering how he wrote so small. Looks to be about two inches square.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> I'm speechless.
> 
> 
> Not really, but I'll keep it to myself. I'm sure it tastes just fine.





RVALUE said:


> I was wondering how he wrote so small. Looks to be about two inches square.



You know what they say, you can't have your Kate and Edith too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Just wondering if there will be any trees to fall? Im up for that.



Me too, I need some lessons.


----------



## wampum

Wish it wasn't so far, I would like to join you guys. Ma-be next year. I can not imagine you all not having a great time,you got a great bunch of guys going. I really wish you all a good time,be safe,and please don't laugh so hard at SS's jokes that you get to crying. Hopefully you will take a lot of pic's.


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> Too bad, I fetched up several big rounds for your enjoyment. It certainly won't be the same without you, Ellison, and the like.



I'll bring the Lakeside 084......


----------



## teacherman

Lurch2 said:


> I'm speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but I'll keep it to myself. I'm sure it tastes just fine.




Uh, he does raise cows.......... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawnami

supercabs78 said:


> I like deviled eggs.  My wife already packed some name tags and a sharpy. I just need to print the list and the directions.



Thanks Steven for getting the name tags. That cake is going to taste gooooood!

My wife was wondering if she can borrow a spot on someone's grille to warm her soup on.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=Soup-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Soup-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Thanks Steven for getting the name tags. That cake is going to taste gooooood!
> 
> My wife was wondering if she can borrow a spot on someone's grille to warm her soup on.
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=Soup-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Soup-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



There will be a stove, no problem.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wampum said:


> Wish it wasn't so far, I would like to join you guys. Ma-be next year. I can not imagine you all not having a great time,you got a great bunch of guys going. I really wish you all a good time,be safe,and please don't laugh so hard at SS's jokes that you get to crying. Hopefully you will take a lot of pic's.



I gotcha


teacherman said:


> I'll bring the Lakeside 084......



I do like that saw as well. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

teacherman said:


> I'll bring the Lakeside 084......



I was hoping somebody was gonna bring a big stihl, I've never handled one of them.:chainsawguy:



Gettin ready to hit the road :rockn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I was hoping somebody was gonna bring a big stihl, I've never handled one of them.:chainsawguy:
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin ready to hit the road :rockn:



We wish you luck on the trip see you there.

You guys getting there Friday Don't use up all the fun until the rest of us are there. :rockn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Last day to get the old saw out of the shop and get that rusty rocked chain sharp. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Wtf*

I'm not sure what GTG this was but?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not sure what GTG this was but?



I tried to rep you but got to spread it around some more.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not sure what GTG this was but?



Thats ss comin outta the dunkin booth last year 18 degrees<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Thanks Steven for getting the name tags. That cake is going to taste gooooood!
> 
> My wife was wondering if she can borrow a spot on someone's grille to warm her soup on.
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=Soup-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Soup-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



We have a full kitchen.


----------



## RVALUE

Can a Friday attendee see that they have a wire brush for the grill to make up for the one I forgot?


----------



## RVALUE

Course, it's a whole two minutes from the wood fetching area to town!


----------



## RVALUE

Why does everyone say it was 18 degrees last year? 




I don't remember that.
















I don't remember it being that _warm._


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Thats ss comin outta the dunkin booth last year 18 degrees<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



If your really not going to make it this year, who is going to bring the Banjo?


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Thanks Steven for getting the name tags. That cake is going to taste gooooood!
> 
> My wife was wondering if she can borrow a spot on someone's grille to warm her soup on.
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=Soup-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Soup-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




Looks like I should have invested in some tupperware!


----------



## sawnami

Full kitchen! Internet! Running water! Fishing lake! River! Electric at campsites!

Sooooooooooo this is really a resort for people with CAD huh?:hmm3grin2orange:

We'll bring a wire brush for the grille.


----------



## logging22

Washers on the way brother. We leaving bout......now.


----------



## RVALUE

Those amenities are the lower valued ones.


----------



## stihl sawing

Sounds like were gonna be in a state park.


----------



## RVALUE

I've enlisted the services of a 'technician' to facilitate internet and related computer issues. One more amenity.

Wouldn't want 'dial up' issues bogging down the pic posts.

You can't have the 'best GTG on the net' with issues and mistakes.


----------



## RVALUE

PS These boys here are wearing out the water. Somebody saw a BIG fish. They think its a buffalo, I think maybe a grass carp. BUT maybe a buffalo sold as a grass carp?

Smallmouth's (brownies) are tight in the river........


----------



## RVALUE

Full kitchen implies a dishwasher. I brought _three_!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I've enlisted the services of a 'technician' to facilitate internet and related computer issues. One more amenity.
> 
> Wouldn't want 'dial up' issues bogging down the pic posts.
> 
> You can't have the 'best GTG on the net' with issues and mistakes.



Now I guess I'll bring the lap top, it wasn't in the packing list but I can change that.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> If your really not going to make it this year, who is going to bring the Banjo?



RV should have you uns covered lmfao


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> RV should have you uns covered lmfao



I got a question, would it sound funny if I said I'll miss you? :jawdrop:

Rod said yesterday "aw #### man he isn't coming".


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I got a question, would it sound funny if I said I'll miss you? :jawdrop:
> 
> Rod said yesterday "aw #### man he isn't coming".



It is fine I will miss missing the gtg and all the friends met and more to meet but there is always next year! I will be participating online though lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> It is fine I will miss missing the gtg and all the friends met and more to meet but there is always next year! I will be participating online though lol.



I'm kind of hoping the next one isn't a year away.  I have just got to figure a way to make a living going to them.


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> I'm kind of hoping the next one isn't a year away.  I have just got to figure a way to make a living going to them.



When you do please share wit rope<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ropensaddle said:


> When you do please share wit rope<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Now you have to share with everyone so there will be some competition.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Starting to get things loaded. Try to get pictures up. me and this #@$&!. Computor some times don't see eye to eye.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife is packing stuff in boxes, I'm setting here wondering how goes things at the GTG site? I wish everyone a safe trip and a good time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

As everyone unloads saws can we do one location like we did last year? It makes a good pic, instead of 20 little groups of saws.


----------



## warjohn

You guys have a great time. I sure wish I could make this one.


----------



## Lurch2

All loaded up. Leaving at Odark:30.


----------



## stihl sawing

loaded with what little i have, See you guys in the morning.


----------



## RVALUE

We are all here, Les, Freehand, Stumpy, Kim, Where are you?


----------



## RVALUE

Need some red cups, and Les is out of beer.


----------



## Art Vandelay

I'll be blowing as much of my rep on you boys this weekend. Have fun and watch out for SS, heard he goes mad dog from time to time.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> We are all here, Les, Freehand, Stumpy, Kim, Where are you?


Be there about 8 or 9.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Need some red cups, and Les is out of beer.


I can stop and get some cups, He is out already. You guys been partying to hard today.lol


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> I can stop and get some cups, He is out already. You guys been partying to hard today.lol



make sure they're red."GTG Group"


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> make sure they're red."GTG Group"


What if i can't find red?


----------



## RVALUE

lol we need a left handed muffler bearing while yer at it....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> lol we need a left handed muffler bearing while yer at it....:hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, You got me, Couldn't figure out why they had to be red.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well every thing is loaded leaving the house at 3:00am picking up Teacherman and meeting my brothers in route be there 9:00 or 9:30 acording to Teacherman. Hope we don't see no DEER... You all be safe and save us some wood. Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well every thing is loaded leaving the house at 3:00am picking up Teacherman and meeting my brothers in route be there 9:00 or 9:30 acording to Teacherman. Hope we don't see no DEER... You all be safe and save us some wood. Can't wait to meet you guys.


You two have a safe trip, Also make John sit in the backseat.lol


----------



## sawnami

Got the dogs loaded in their kennel 

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=LoadedTruck-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/LoadedTruck-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Wife and I'll will probably be there around 9AM. I'll check posts before we leave in case anyone needs anything. Just let me know.

If I forget something I won't be bringing it.:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

This is the last post prior to the GTG. This computer was shared by the set up crew, so beware.

We are moderately set for a good time. 

The weather is perfect. The fire pit performs well.

Safe Travels, All.

PS Good Morning!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm up and coffee going. We are going to be out of here at 5am. I'll be in and out to the chicken between now and then. We should be there around 8am.

No pics last night from the set up crew?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> This is the last post prior to the GTG. This computer was shared by the set up crew, so beware.
> 
> We are moderately set for a good time.
> 
> The weather is perfect. The fire pit performs well.
> 
> Safe Travels, All.
> 
> PS Good Morning!



Now that sounds like a good way to bring up the post count.


----------



## RVALUE

Finally pretty quiet here. I'm sitting by the highway in case anyone shows up and can't read the sign in the dark. Hard to cut cookies in the dark too,

Wish we had more wood........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Last post, going out to check birds then I'm out of here!

I printed the same forms we signed last year, if they are wanted.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Finally pretty quiet here. I'm sitting by the highway in case anyone shows up and can't read the sign in the dark. Hard to cut cookies in the dark too,
> 
> Wish we had more wood........



I'll bet it will work, we said the same thing at the Mo GTG but it was enough.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Have a great time you lot, which I'm sure you will.


----------



## barneyrb

Have a great time today guys, I've got a boiler to install new controls on this weekend. Would much rather be running saws.


----------



## sawnami

We're outta here!


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> Rep I almost gave you a nova.



Helped ya out also Steve. 


Whats up guys, Its 8:00 and no posts yet? To much "fun" last night!?!?!?


----------



## stihl sawing

Sorry i'm late gettin home, There was a big wreck that kept me from gettin home. Now to load all the pics and video's.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

Back in a little bit with some video, Gotta load it on youtube first.


----------



## stihl sawing

While the youtube vids are loading i just want to say that i had a blast. Thanks to all that made it happen. Some beautiful country we was in. The people there was all super duper nice folks. Some great times was had, Wished i could have stayed the night. Once again thanks to all of you and those that worked hard to make it happen. I bow to you.


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153552&d=1286673463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW





stihl sawing said:


> While the youtube vids are loading i just want to say that i had a blast. Thanks to all that made it happen. Some beautiful country we was in. The people there was all super duper nice folks. Some great times was had, Wished i could have stayed the night. Once again thanks to all of you and those that worked hard to make it happen. I bow to you.


 Hurry up with those vids


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> While the youtube vids are loading i just want to say that i had a blast. Thanks to all that made it happen. Some beautiful country we was in. The people there was all super duper nice folks. Some great times was had, Wished i could have stayed the night. Once again thanks to all of you and those that worked hard to make it happen. I bow to you.



Looks like it was fun, it was 90+ here though it must have been pretty warm there in the afternoon! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO is there a lipstick video <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## atvguns

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153558&d=1286673684






Is that a STIHL you are smiling about whats up with that


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Back in a little bit with some video, Gotta load it on youtube first.



Hurry up.


----------



## stihl sawing

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eenab4a0Ap8?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eenab4a0Ap8?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing

Gonna be a little while on the others, There takin a while to load.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like it was fun, it was 90+ here though it must have been pretty warm there in the afternoon! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO is there a lipstick video <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Yup, And it's not me running it.


----------



## stihl sawing

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LGMjwyPKD3U?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LGMjwyPKD3U?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPmW33x6uaU?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qPmW33x6uaU?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## atvguns

oh crap hold on opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> oh crap hold on


Hold on to what?


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Hold on to what?


 thats what was on that short vid that was removed


----------



## stihl sawing

They must have eat so much they can't even post tonight. Figured they would have been on. They are probably really tired.


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> They must have eat so much they can't even post tonight. Figured they would have been on. They are probably really tired.



I figured they would get on for awhile need a group pic with every ones user name on it


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> I figured they would get on for awhile need a group pic with every ones user name on it


There will be tons more pics when they all get home, These are just the ones i took. There were several cameras rollin.


----------



## RVALUE

Tired is an understatement. Dinner was 6 star, and tons of it. Great time around the fire pit this evening.

Back around later.........


----------



## MO-Iron

I know that you guys had to have had a good time today because the gremlins that turn a 3 hour job into a 9 hour job were all with me! Didn't think I would miss a GTG that is only a 1 1/2 from the house. Have a great time and I will catch everyone at the next one.

MO-Iron


----------



## spacemule

You all had another get together? I saw this and assumed since it was last years thread it was just fluff. Oh well.


----------



## RVALUE

Coffee's on. Where is Supercabs? 

Someone hoped we'd have some danishs' this morning. Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## stihl sawing

I don't hear any saws runnin, Get up ya'll.


----------



## RVALUE

From Supercabs78

We are here having a bite to eat, and setting around the fire pit. We all have had a great time somewhere around 80 saws (some cool old ones) .

I want to thank all that showed and brought stuff.

I will post pics tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Stihlverado

Looks like a great GTG!! Kool vids SS.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Looks like a great GTG!! Kool vids SS.


Your brother is a hoot, And a really good guy. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got in, after I get some stuff unloaded I'll upload some pics.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got in around five. 
Got a bad tank of fuel in the truck & it ran like crap untill the next fill up ( bring on the comments Loggin). All better now.
I had a blast & can't wait till the next one.
For all who didn't come, you miss a good one.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153558&d=1286673684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the saw Freehand.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got home. Haven't read the thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks again Dan for the awsome weekend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have 142 pics here, I'll also put in a link once I figure it out so you can see them full size. I will also post a few in the thread.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Edit: click on play button then click on bottom right icon 4 little arrows and then its full size pictures.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069370042/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5069370042_676f3a37a7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

Somewhere around eighty saws.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpy:

You need to update your sig on the running and non-running saws. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Made it home bout hour ago. Everything unloaded. What a job. Had a great time this weekend. Rvalue is the man. Great host and a really nice guy to be around. Hope we can all get together again soon. Dont want to wait another year for this. More posts and pics coming later. Gotta go get a beer out of the cooler. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Your brother is a hoot, And a really good guy. We had a lot of fun.



Thanks SS. Your a sweetheart!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Got in around five.
> Got a bad tank of fuel in the truck & it ran like crap untill the next fill up ( bring on the comments Loggin). All better now.
> I had a blast & can't wait till the next one.
> For all who didn't come, you miss a good one.
> :greenchainsaw:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Stumpy, with that kind of luck, i dont have to say anything.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


>



Pretty!! What else can i say. Just pretty.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


>



In the second pic, who is pointing at my wifes backside?? New i couldnt trust you guys!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> In the second pic, who is pointing at my wifes backside?? New i couldnt trust you guys!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Man thats funny.

I guess I done for the night, the site won't load at all for me I had to hit refresh 5 times to read one page. I'll try early in the morning.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> In the second pic, who is pointing at my wifes backside?? New i couldnt trust you guys!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Couldn't have been me, I was takin the pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I always wanted to try one of these bow bars, and this one ran and cut well thanks Steve.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068778777/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5068778777_825ecf88dd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


The sign, man it looks good now.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069104371/" title="Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5069104371_1e25912d75.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG" /></a>


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Pretty!! What else can i say. Just pretty.



That elbow?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> That elbow?


Now we know who was pointing.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Just wanna say thanks again for all of you that worked and made it happen. Couldn't have been any nicer, A beautiful place and plenty of good folks.


----------



## teacherman

Home safely, had a blast. Thanks Dan, for the best digs we've ever had for a GTG! I know a lot of work went into putting this together, and it was very much appreciated. These things just get better and better each time! Some of the best people a feller can be privileged to know. I'll have a few pic up sometime tomorrow. Hope everyone got home safely.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Home safely, had a blast. Thanks Dan, for the best digs we've ever had for a GTG! I know a lot of work went into putting this together, and it was very much appreciated. These things just get better and better each time! Some of the best people a feller can be privileged to know. I'll have a few pic up sometime tomorrow. Hope everyone got home safely.



Glad you came brother. Thanks for the breakfast. Yummy!!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> That elbow?



Of course the elbow. You didnt think i meant the fat guy holding the book did you??


----------



## stihl sawing

I'm waitin on a particular video.


----------



## RVALUE

It may be possible to have a better bunch of people attend a GTG, but it will have to be in the Future. Hasn't happened in the past!


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I'm waitin on a particular video.



Which one might that be??


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> It may be possible to have a better bunch of people attend a GTG, but it will have to be in the Future. Hasn't happened in the past!



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Which one might that be??


It's in your camera.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> It's in your camera.



Did the camera get 'bumped on' in the tent?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Did the camera get 'bumped on' in the tent?


LOL, Uh...............I dunno, But that ain't the one. His wife knows which one it is.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Did the camera get 'bumped on' in the tent?



You and SS were not looking in the window of my tent................again???


----------



## stihl sawing

But dern Les, If it did get bumped on, Post it up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> You and SS were not looking in the window of my tent................again???



Again is the wrong word. Where do you think _stihl_ comes from?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> But dern Les, If it did get bumped on, Post it up.:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL. You know my wife now. What do you think???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> LOL. You know my wife now. What do you think???:hmm3grin2orange:


Mighty fine lady ya got there. You lucky rascal.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Mighty fine lady ya got there. You lucky rascal.



Thanks brother.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Your brother is a hoot, And a really good guy. We had a lot of fun.


Yeah hes a pretty good guy (when hes asleep and not snoring):hmm3grin2orange: 


logging22 said:


> Pretty!! What else can i say. Just pretty.


That is a nice tractor if your into that kinda thing . . . :monkey:

Man I wish I coulda made it to meet n greet with everyone. Looked like a great time! 
Kool slide show Steven. As well as the other pictures!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah hes a pretty good guy (when hes asleep and not snoring):hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> That is a nice tractor if your into that kinda thing . . . :monkey:
> 
> Man I wish I coulda made it to meet n greet with everyone. Looked like a great time!
> Kool slide show Steven. As well as the other pictures!


Yup, You should havebeen there. Then you could have witnessed how the littlest dog there was looking for the tallest person to pee on. Sure was glad i'm only 5'2


----------



## sawnami

Got home a little while ago. Stopped by Branson for a while. 

110% fine group of people in attendance.

Words can't describe how great a host Dan was. The site was made for a GTG. Dan, many many thanks for sharing your property and amenities with us. You're greatly appreciated by all of us.

Stihlverado, thanks for the GTG stickers! Wish you could have made it.

Working on pics to post now.


----------



## Stihlverado

Your welcome Steve, Ill be at the next one! Its in a couple weeks at Ropes right?


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Your welcome Steve, Ill be at the next one! Its in a couple weeks at Ropes right?



I doubt it. Still hunting season. Prolly be in Jan or Feb!!:jawdrop:


----------



## RVALUE

Congrats on your 4 th pl finish! Next year we'll miss Timberfest, and, well may very well come.


----------



## stihl sawing

Rope mentioned springtime if he was gonna have one.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> Congrats on your 4 th pl finish! Next year we'll miss Timberfest, and, well may very well come.



Mark your calendar, First weekend in Oct. 2011. Unless the sun goes out or something Along those lines.

Thanks SS maybe one of these days Ill get a saw that runs. . . :greenchainsaw: It was a good running jonse! All 3 times


----------



## Stihlverado

If that book has pics I wanna "read" it too!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Stumpy, with that kind of luck, i dont have to say anything.



Sure had a good run of it didn't I. 268 is still runnin fine Can't figure what it's problem was.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I don't know were to start. My brothers, nephews and I had a great time. Great host, beautiful place, and the nicest bunch of guys and their better halves that I ever met. There was a true sense of comraderie. Thanks to everybody for all the hard work and drawing gifts. It has been a long day time to go to bed. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:

Oh and I know the happiest 13 year old in the state who has a nice little echo. After some minor mods sounds mean. Its infectious He started it as soon as it was out of the suburban. He has the bug. Thanks Les He wants to try some race fuel. To late tonite. 

Good nite to all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh we tested different Three different fuels 91, 100 aviation fuel and 110 octane race fuel. post results tomrrow.


----------



## Stihlverado

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Oh we tested different Three different fuels 91, 100 aviation fuel and 110 octane race fuel. post results tomrrow.



Was that in the Echo?!:jawdrop:


----------



## sawnami

Still working on pics.
Here is a start<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=SawCollection2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/SawCollection2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4634.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4634.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Stumpy:
> 
> You need to update your sig on the running and non-running saws. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Got it fixed for ya.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stihlverado said:


> Was that in the Echo?!:jawdrop:



No it was in a Jonsered 2094 28"bar full chisel in 22' to 24" Red oak. We had a thermo gun, to measure exhaust temp cylinder surface. Tach and stop watch. I don't know if anyone got pictures. 

Got to leave for work. I'll get the rest posted later.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No it was in a Jonsered 2094 28"bar full chisel in 22' to 24" Red oak. We had a thermo gun, to measure exhaust temp cylinder surface. Tach and stop watch. I don't know if anyone got pictures.
> 
> Got to leave for work. I'll get the rest posted later.



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068887601/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5068887601_9087a787e1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

Yep there is a few pics of it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068886359/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5068886359_e52e3a2f30.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The big saw changing hands.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068895155/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5068895155_692bef9011.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

The signed book.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069504410/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5069504410_bae59b320e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

Freehandslabber, he taught me a thing or two.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068745639/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5068745639_07c651f258.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069355384/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5069355384_7992be88e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069362698/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5069362698_f09f8a35d5.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A real nice work table.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069754486/" title="Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5069754486_e5ab2e5b36.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG" /></a>

Some of the sights around the GTG site.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068864117/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5068864117_622260fde7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069471280/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5069471280_5670636380.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069469934/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5069469934_b43266bed1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hanging around the fire pit.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069476768/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5069476768_f691b7ed31.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

Sticking the camera in the rooster tail.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068845791/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5068845791_b305f3a2d0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
The saw was a 041FB.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

These two helped quite a bit (the equipment). 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069418184/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5069418184_512105f7e9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069428022/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5069428022_1a7b28c471.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

The dogs had a tough job as well, making sure no food was wasted they done a good job. 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069432580/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5069432580_6f3b83b4b7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068782433/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5068782433_5ca572ec86.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
Logging 22 with Steve's cool old bow bar.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068758435/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5068758435_e07d0a4ca5.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
I thought this was a cool pic with the bar covering up some of the saws.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068769183/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5068769183_258b5642dd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
Most brands were represented at this gtg.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068803683/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5068803683_8f8807de96.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
Steve some how we didn't get any pics of the two big homelites running.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069696240/" title="Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5069696240_e8232223a2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG" /></a>
Here is a pic of most of us standing around talking ####. 

I sure am working on my post count this morning, lots of pics to look at.


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, next year it will have to be three full days, in case Logging gets out of hand. It will take _ALL DAY_ to straiten him out! 










He's definitely as big as the pic shows, but super nice!


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand's famous balancing act!


----------



## RVALUE

Ah, _ electricity!_


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*My thank you post.*

I want to thank everyone, Dan nice place and real nice GTG, Jason for helping him and the pizza run it was great. All the wives even those that were not there for letting the old man go to the GTG. All the members that had a long drive to get there, thanks it was a nice turn out.

Baileys for all the stuff they sent. Freehandslabber for the 024. Logging22 for the bar and chain and other thing he put on the give away bench. Stumpy for the things he put on the same bench I'll try that oil. I'm sure I missed someone I didn't see everyone that put stuff on the bench, so I thank you if you did.


----------



## RVALUE

Look at the shadow that shinny threw!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*The Book*

Here is a link to the book from The site sponsor Baileys


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Boys, next year it will have to be three full days, in case Logging gets out of hand. It will take _ALL DAY_ to straiten him out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's definitely as big as the pic shows, but super nice!


But who's gonna volunteer to straighten him out.


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pics guys.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I don't know were to start. My brothers, nephews and I had a great time. Great host, beautiful place, and the nicest bunch of guys and their better halves that I ever met. There was a true sense of comraderie. Thanks to everybody for all the hard work and drawing gifts. It has been a long day time to go to bed. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Oh and I know the happiest 13 year old in the state who has a nice little echo. After some minor mods sounds mean. Its infectious He started it as soon as it was out of the suburban. He has the bug. Thanks Les He wants to try some race fuel. To late tonite.
> 
> Good nite to all



Tell little man that he his welcome again. Sure makes it worth while to see the smiles on the next generation of saw addicts!!


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> But who's gonna volunteer to straighten him out.



They all said you would SS!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> They all said you would SS!:hmm3grin2orange:


UH..UH, I'm not ready to die yet.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> UH..UH, I'm not ready to die yet.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL. That funny right there!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> But who's gonna volunteer to straighten him out.



Jist ask him if he needs a hug, that usually does it.:monkey:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Jist ask him if he needs a hug, that usually does it.:monkey:



Again with the hug? I should have just done it. Then you couldnt give me any crap.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Again with the hug? I should have just done it. Then you couldnt give me any crap.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'll git you at the next oneoke:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll git you at the next oneoke:



:bringit: Like the way you fixed your sig. Thats priceless.


----------



## Lurch2

Didn't get home till 11:00 last night. Get my pics sorted and posted later. 
Many Thanks to the hosts and all the contributors. Good time good people.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> :bringit: Like the way you fixed your sig. Thats priceless.


 
I thought it was fitting:greenchainsaw:



Lurch2 said:


> Didn't get home till 11:00 last night. Get my pics sorted and posted later.
> Many Thanks to the hosts and all the contributors. Good time good people.



I enjoyed seeing your old saw in action, that was cool.


----------



## Freehand

Had a great time fellers,BIG thanks to RVALUE for hosting.Agreed that his place is the perfect GTG spot ever!

Logging22 and stumpyhusky were a big help with the prelim stuff.Rod cooks a mean pork steak too

More pics when I can get to it.....


----------



## Lurch2

I guess the wife put the camera down to wrestle the dog. Only a couple worth posting.


----------



## SawTroll

Looks like you guys had a very good time! 


atvguns said:


> I figured they would get on for awhile need a group pic with every ones user name on it



That would be a very good idea! 



supercabs78 said:


> I have 142 pics here, I'll also put in a link once I figure it out so you can see them full size. I will also post a few in the thread.
> 
> .........
> 
> Edit: click on play button then click on bottom right icon 4 little arrows and then its full size pictures.
> 
> ......



That worked very well!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Had a great time fellers,BIG thanks to RVALUE for hosting.Agreed that his place is the perfect GTG spot ever!
> 
> Logging22 and stumpyhusky were a big help with the prelim stuff.Rod cooks a mean pork steak too
> 
> More pics when I can get to it.....



Left to right Rod, Logging22 in back, Sawnami middle, Supercabs78 Front, Freehandslabber behind the sign, Weekendlumberjack back blue hat, Lurch2 and wife beside him, Teacherman front right of sign, Stumpy beside him, then Rvalue.

I need help with the other four, behind Rvalue and the three right of him.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Left to right Rod, Logging22 in back, Sawinaui middle, Supercabs78 Front, Freehandslabber behind the sign, Weekendlumberjack back blue hat, Lurch2 and wife beside him, Teacherman front right of sign, Stumpy beside him, then Rvalue.
> 
> I need help with the other four, behind Rvalue and the three right of him.



Big guy to the right of RVALUE is Russell then his son i think, or nephew, and i think maybe a brother. Not sure. Wkndlumberjacks family.


----------



## Freehand

Lurch's pics....


----------



## ropensaddle

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ug8p5pVsj9U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ug8p5pVsj9U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

I knew there was sumpin missin<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## jerrycmorrow

really looks like a great weekend at the gtg. wished i coulda been there. maybe later.

fyi, the messages in the attachment didn't make it to the thread, don't know why. just wanted to thank all for the reps. 

freehand - i hail from washington county between prairie grove, greenland, and west fork.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> really looks like a great weekend at the gtg. wished i coulda been there. maybe later.
> 
> fyi, the messages in the attachment didn't make it to the thread, don't know why. just wanted to thank all for the reps.
> 
> freehand - i hail from washington county between prairie grove, greenland, and west fork.



You are well on your way with the rep.


----------



## Freehand

Great post Steven and great pics!



supercabs78 said:


> I have 142 pics here, I'll also put in a link once I figure it out so you can see them full size. I will also post a few in the thread.
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>
> 
> Edit: click on play button then click on bottom right icon 4 little arrows and then its full size pictures.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069370042/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5069370042_676f3a37a7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
> 
> Somewhere around eighty saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Great post Steven and great pics!



Thanks, it was my first time using photo show or what ever they call it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Good time had by all.
> 
> 
> Is any one within 300 miles _GLAD_ they didn't come?



Quote is from the first GTG but still applies to this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Someone added a tag


----------



## Echo Kid

*thanks*

thanks for the echo it runs a lot better than the other one cant wait to try it out in the woods


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> thanks for the echo it runs a lot better than the other one cant wait to try it out in the woods



There you are. Your welcome brother. And welcome to AS. Ill slap ya with a little GTG rep when it lets me.


----------



## Echo Kid

*gone crazy*

I will probably be buying a bigger efco tomorrow or sometime thx kenneth for the site information.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> I will probably be buying a bigger efco tomorrow or sometime thx kenneth for the site information.:greenchainsaw:



Its all over now little brother. CAD has bitten and there is no turning back.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Its all over now little brother. CAD has bitten and there is no turning back.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep he's got it bad. Watching him run that saw after he modded it was a special site. I don't think you could have slaped that grin off of his face.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

There weren't very many women at the GTG , so the snackey comment might not be popular. :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

My plan is to get the Shinny running before the next GTG. Who's takin bets? 

(I may take the other side.......)


----------



## Echo Kid

*meet*

so when the next meet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> My plan is to get the Shinny running before the next GTG. Who's takin bets?
> 
> (I may take the other side.......)



At least it ran for you, maybee not 100%, but it didn't just die on ya.


----------



## RVALUE

Ninety. Somebody had saws hid all through the bushes.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> My plan is to get the Shinny running before the next GTG. Who's takin bets?
> 
> (I may take the other side.......)



The other side of what? That saw runs good. Just a little air leak somewhere i think. My .02 only.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> The other side of what? That saw runs good. Just a little air leak somewhere i think. My .02 only.



The bet is whether I'll get around to fixing it before the next GTG. I don't have as much free time as , You know who.......


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado and the new toy.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> The bet is whether I'll get around to fixing it before the next GTG. I don't have as much free time as , You know who.......



Well................................free time is hard to come by these days.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> There weren't very many women at the GTG , so the snackey comment might not be popular. :monkey:


:agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Stihlverado and the new toy.


Ya bought the saw huh. Good for you. It sounded like a good runner.


----------



## Echo Kid

*?*

hey how do you put a pic by your username?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Ya bought the saw huh. Good for you. It sounded like a good runner.



Yep, had to have it. Its a Lakeside53 built saw. Got history in it.


----------



## Freehand

In the user cp go to "edit avatar".The pixel size has to be quite small,I forget exactly how small.....


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> In the user cp go to "edit avatar".The pixel size has to be quite small,I forget exactly how small.....



Pic size is 75x100 i think. Or less than 15kb. Gotta be small.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ok heres the results of the fuel test.

91 octane shell stihl ultra 50:1
Cylinder temp. 280
Exhaust temp 850
21 secin the cut.

110 octane race car fuel husky xp 50:1
cylinder temp 330
exhaust temp 825
19 seconds in the cut

100LL airplane fuel Marvel mystryoil out of Les's jug
Cylinder temp. 325
Exhaust temp. 795
19 seconds in the cut

We had to readjust carb quite a bit to get the saw to run right. I think the general consensis was this saw really needed to be adjusted in the cut. We didn't right the tach speeds down but I believe WOT was 13,400 or 13,500, in the cut was around 9,300 to 9,500. Thanks Freehand and My brother Alvie, Supercabs and Logging22 for the help with this testing.

My consensuis Is the Husky oil Made the difference.:jawdrop: 

Gary sorry about another oil thread.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ok heres the results of the fuel test.
> 
> 91 octane shell stihl ultra 50:1
> Cylinder temp. 280
> Exhaust temp 850
> 21 secin the cut.
> 
> 110 octane race car fuel husky xp 50:1
> cylinder temp 330
> exhaust temp 825
> 19 seconds in the cut
> 
> 100LL airplane fuel Marvel mystryoil out of Les's jug
> Cylinder temp. 325
> Exhaust temp. 795
> 19 seconds in the cut
> 
> We had to readjust carb quite a bit to get the saw to run right. I think the general consensis was this saw really needed to be adjusted in the cut. We didn't right the tach speeds down but I believe WOT was 13,400 or 13,500, in the cut was around 9,300 to 9,500. Thanks Freehand and My brother Alvie, Supercabs and Logging22 for the help with this testing.
> 
> My concencis Is the Husky oil Made the difference.:jawdrop:
> 
> Gary sorry about another oil thread.opcorn:opcorn:



Good stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> There you are. Your welcome brother. And welcome to AS. Ill slap ya with a little GTG rep when it lets me.



I got him fur yee


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There weren't very many women at the GTG , so the snackey comment might not be popular. :monkey:



I don't think they were talking about the women at the GTG. 

On the saw I'm betting coil, intermitant running coil starting to go bad? A bad coil would make it hard to tune the carb right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> so when the next meet.


I gotcha.


stumpyshusky said:


> At least it ran for you, maybee not 100%, but it didn't just die on ya.


Did you already have the parts for the 268 or haft to buy it?


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I don't think they were talking about the women at the GTG.
> 
> On the saw I'm betting coil, intermitant running coil starting to go bad? A bad coil would make it hard to tune the carb right.


When the two coils went bad on my 250, It wouldn't even run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> When the two coils went bad on my 250, It wouldn't even run.



I have a 029 super bad coil runs sometimes not other times. I just havn't got around to getting a coil for it.


----------



## stihl sawing

OK... Which one of you put the naked SS tag there?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> OK... Which one of you put the naked SS tag there?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Whats a Naked SS tag? Does that mean super sport?


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Whats a Naked SS tag? Does that mean super sport?


Look at the tag lines at the bottom of page, They just put another one there. Me thinks Rope or Art is guilty.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> I got him fur yee



Thanks Rope. Man i sure wish you could have been there. SS was all over me. Hitting me and dragging me around. Made me clean his saws with a tooth brush. What a brute. Next time, im hiding behind you.


----------



## stihl sawing

I agree with the one that says RV rules.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Thanks Rope. Man i sure wish you could have been there. SS was all over me. Hitting me and dragging me around. Made me clean his saws with a tooth brush. What a brute. Next time, im hiding behind you.


yeah, Like someones gonna believe that after seeing our pics.lol


----------



## Echo Kid

*Logging 22*

hey did you beat your record on taking all your bars off your saws


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> hey did you beat your record on taking all your bars off your saws



LOL. No, didnt set any records. Takes forever sometimes.


----------



## stihl sawing

Echo Kid said:


> hey did you beat your record on taking all your bars off your saws


I will hit you with some GTG rep in the morning.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I will hit you with some GTG rep in the morning.



Another 3 novas for the kid!


----------



## Echo Kid

we did pretty good on time gettin home we got home around 7:15


----------



## Echo Kid

*bye*

got to get off clifton wants on see ya next time.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Look at the tag lines at the bottom of page, They just put another one there. Me thinks Rope or Art is guilty.:hmm3grin2orange:



Didn't know you were naked at the GTG. I put the snackey's in 2011 though. Figured we could get Yoop to come on down. I'll add a naked SS tag if ya want.


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Didn't know you were naked at the GTG. I put the snackey's in 2011 though. Figured we could get Yoop to come on down. I'll add a naked SS tag if ya want.


Uh, Someone beat you to it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Look at the tag lines at the bottom of page, They just put another one there. Me thinks Rope or Art is guilty.:hmm3grin2orange:



I am honestly not guilty of naked post<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

[/QUOTE]Did you already have the parts for the 268 or haft to buy it?[/QUOTE]

I had a spare. Runs great for now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I am honestly not guilty of naked post<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I too have pants on while posting. :monkey: maybe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Did you already have the parts for the 268 or haft to buy it?



I had a spare. Runs great for now.[/QUOTE]

Thats cool.


----------



## Stihlverado

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068769183/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5068769183_258b5642dd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
Most brands were represented at this gtg.[/QUOTE]
Dont see any Shinneys but sawnami was talkin about one.


Echo Kid said:


> thanks for the echo it runs a lot better than the other one cant wait to try it out in the woods



Gave ya a little present as well! Cant hit ya like Rope but itll give ya a little bump! Good to have ya on board. . . Good luck from here out with the CAD:monkey:


----------



## sawnami

Just one more whack Stephen!

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4538.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4538.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4539a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4539a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068769183/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5068769183_258b5642dd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
> Most brands were represented at this gtg.


Dont see any Shinneys but sawnami was talkin about one.


Gave ya a little present as well! Cant hit ya like Rope but itll give ya a little bump! Good to have ya on board. . . Good luck from here out with the CAD:monkey:[/QUOTE]

There was one there, Rvalue's saw.

I tried to hit you and I'm out for now.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> I tried to hit you and I'm out for now.



:deadhorse:You dont have to be all rough about it, dang!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Just one more whack Stephen!
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4538.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4538.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4539a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4539a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Man those are some nice pics.


----------



## sawnami

Lurch's pristine Wright

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4549.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4549.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4552a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4552a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sticking the camera in the rooster tail.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068845791/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78 said:


> Love the shot.
> At first I thought you photoshoped that flag in the pic, but then I realized it was just a chair.


----------



## sawnami

Had to clean my lens after this one.:hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4554a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4554a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

SS's Lipstick vs Lurch's Wright

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4560.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4560.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

Kenneth's 2094 in action.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4556a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4556a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Teacherman touching her up

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4562.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4562.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Wow, that pic of Kenneth's 2094 looks like it should be on a poster for Jonsered. Nice work!


----------



## sawnami

Now is that a lotta a saw or what!

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4569.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4569.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Let her eat!

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4573.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4573.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Stihlverado and the new toy.



Argghhh! My saw! It's gone!! :jawdrop: Glad you fellers like it. I take it you approve of the Lakeside 084. It's a beast, that's for sure.


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> Argghhh! My saw! It's gone!! :jawdrop: Glad you fellers like it. I take it you approve of the Lakeside 084. It's a beast, that's for sure.



Got to run it earlier( mLes didnt want me to fill to left out missing the GTG) and its way kool John!!


----------



## sawnami

Freehandslabber's work is awe inspiring. Look at that how straight that surface is using just a saw and a great amount of skill.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4582a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4582a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Stumpy, I forgot to tell you that there was a bug in your saw:hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4608a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4608a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

Now there's some concentration.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4626a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4626a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A sign on an old store on RValue's property. I think it's been a while since they were in business.:monkey:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4611a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4611a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

Logging22 in action

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4614.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4614.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Freehandslabber cuttin away

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4627.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4627.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

There are some great pictures of the GTG. Thanks to every one with a camera and the talent to use one.


----------



## sawnami

Teacherman and Logging22 discussing the new scrapbooking topic that they are planning to start.:monkey:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4636a-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4636a-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The fire pit was first class.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4644.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4644.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## teacherman

*I was there, too......*

Here are a few pics.


----------



## teacherman




----------



## teacherman

Lookit the sun reflectin' off those sharp teeth!


----------



## teacherman




----------



## teacherman

Yea though I walk in the valley....



















Like an old painting by Albert Bierstadt.


----------



## sawnami

The morning after.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4657.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4657.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A fine group of cooks making food fit for a king.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4658a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4658a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

Shootin the bull around the fire.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4659.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4659.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Don't challenge Logging22's wife unless you are prepared for a whoopin. She will make three cookies hit the ground before you are halfway through the first cut.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4664.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4664.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

A few more pics :monkey:


----------



## little possum

Looks like ya'll had a great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teacherman

*Idyllic setting*

2 more pics of the locale.












When I got home, I actually worked a bit on my 028 Super. Opened up the muffler a bit. Trying to design some wacko air filter assembly to let in more air. Got the saw enthusiasm back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> A few more pics :monkey:



Steve that was a bunch of nice pics, rep when this thing will let me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Got the saw enthusiasm back.



A GTG every once in a while helps me as well.


----------



## Stihlverado

sawnami said:


> Freehandslabber's work is awe inspiring. Look at that how straight that surface is using just a saw and a great amount of skill.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4582a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4582a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Stumpy, I forgot to tell you that there was a bug in your saw:hmm3grin2orange:
> AH,Thats who files your saws!!
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4608a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4608a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Ladies, Gentlemen and SS, Great pictures by all! Looks like a great place you have there Rvalue!!! I just think it wasnt right everyone making Les drink all that beer by himself! Man. . .


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pics guys, Ya'll are the best.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Steve I found the pic.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068783741/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5068783741_77779f1d27.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>

Rod has his hands on his head like man that saw is loud.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> I just think it wasnt right everyone making Les drink all that beer by himself! Man. . .



Hey I hepled a little.


----------



## Freehand

Love this one...Great pics Steve!


----------



## Freehand

Kenneth brought some real nice saws....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Give away saws*

Here is a pic of the give a saws racing. Stihl 024 and Dolmar 115, I don't remember the outcome.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069194269/" title="Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5069194269_fd0431aef3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG" /></a>


----------



## SawTroll

The 115 should win that one with a wide margin, if everything was right!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Here is a pic of the give a saws racing. Stihl 024 and Dolmar 115, I don't remember the outcome.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069194269/" title="Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5069194269_fd0431aef3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ar GTG" /></a>



I think the Dolmar won IIR.:bang:


----------



## SawTroll

sawnami said:


> Freehandslabber's work is awe inspiring. Look at that how straight that surface is using just a saw and a great amount of skill.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&current=IMG_4582a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4582a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> ....



Looks like he lives up to his username! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing

SawTroll said:


> Looks like he lives up to his username! :biggrinbounce2:


Yes he does, He is really good.


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Kenneth brought some real nice saws....


He did have some nice saws, Did you notice how big the chips were coming from all his saws. He knows how to sharpen a chain. That is a great action pic too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Yes he does, He is really good.



I tried my hand at it, it aint easy. Freehand makes it look easy, he def has a gift.


----------



## Echo Kid

the stihl won, my dad dint know he was doing three cuts:jawdrop:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> the stihl won, my dad dint know he was doing three cuts:jawdrop:



He beat me on the first cut, my last two cuts were just for photo ops.


----------



## Echo Kid

oh ok


----------



## Freehand

I'm gonna bump these two galleries........again,great pics guys




supercabs78 said:


> I have 142 pics here, I'll also put in a link once I figure it out so you can see them full size. I will also post a few in the thread.
> 
> <object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>
> 
> Edit: click on play button then click on bottom right icon 4 little arrows and then its full size pictures.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5069370042/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5069370042_676f3a37a7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>
> 
> Somewhere around eighty saws.





sawnami said:


> A few more pics :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll

stihl sawing said:


> Yes he does, He is really good.



How did you avoid being in that group picture?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Maybe by the next GTG that 024 will have a better chance.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

SawTroll said:


> How did you avoid being in that group picture?



He left before we thought about taking that pic.


----------



## Freehand

SawTroll said:


> How did you avoid being in that group picture?



He was the first to high tail it out saturday......squirrely as he is....


----------



## SawTroll

freehandslabber said:


> He was the first to high tail it out saturday......squirrely as he is....




I though I saw him in a few other pics, but may be wrong?


----------



## stihl sawing

SawTroll said:


> I though I saw him in a few other pics, but may be wrong?


You just had to look for the ugliest one there, Think they took that pic on sunday and i left saturday afternoon. Next year i'm gonna stay the night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

SawTroll said:


> I though I saw him in a few other pics, but may be wrong?



He was in a few of the pics. You want me to hunt one up?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> You just had to look for the ugliest one there, Think they took that pic on sunday and i left saturday afternoon. Next year i'm gonna stay the night.



:rockn: For staying the night. The next morning was fun as well.


----------



## KMB

stihl sawing said:


> He did have some nice saws, Did you notice how big the chips were coming from all his saws. He knows how to sharpen a chain. *That is a great action pic too.*



:agree2:

Kevin


----------



## SawTroll

supercabs78 said:


> He was in a few of the pics. You want me to hunt one up?



Please do - but I have an idea already......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068803683/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5068803683_8f8807de96.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>



Sawtroll he is the Sawyer on the far right. 

I have a better pic than that him with his 460 still hunting it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

SS and a very clean MS460.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068829459/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5068829459_7fa514d8d0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> Left to right Rod, Logging22 in back, Sawnami middle, Supercabs78 Front, Freehandslabber behind the sign, Weekendlumberjack back blue hat, Lurch2 and wife beside him, Teacherman front right of sign, Stumpy beside him, then Rvalue.
> 
> I need help with the other four, behind Rvalue and the three right of him.



The one behind Rvalue is my brother Alvie, next to Rvalue is my brother Russell, behind him is his son Clifton, and last but not least his other son the newest member of AS Echo Boy, aka Albert. 

I owe a special thanks to Teacherman for having his spring GTG in Lawrence. If it wasn't't for that I would have never driven 5 1/2 hours to try a GTG out. I have meet a lot of really nice down to earth people that I now consider friends. God Bless all of you!


----------



## John Ellison

Darn, I sure missed a good one. Looks like everyone had a real good time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> Darn, I sure missed a good one. Looks like everyone had a real good time.



You were missed John, we'll holler at you for the next one.


----------



## SawTroll

supercabs78 said:


> SS and a very clean MS460.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5068829459/" title="AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5068829459_7fa514d8d0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="AR GTG" /></a>



Thanks, fits with what I thought!


----------



## Freehand

John Ellison said:


> Darn, I sure missed a good one. Looks like everyone had a real good time.


John,you sure were missed,buncha folks talking about you and your wife's stories.Supercabs showed up with some square chisel skip on his 660 this year and beat the pants off meLook forward to seeing you at the next one.


SawTroll said:


> Thanks, fits with what I thought!



Brother Troll,we may hafta pass the hat or something and getcha over here for one of these


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> John,you sure were missed,buncha folks talking about you and your wife's stories.Supercabs showed up with some square chisel skip on his 660 this year and beat the pants off meLook forward to seeing you at the next one.
> 
> 
> Brother Troll,we may hafta pass the hat or something and getcha over here for one of these



I'll second that.

Jason what brand was the little hatchet on your belt?


----------



## SawTroll

freehandslabber said:


> .....
> Brother Troll,we may hafta pass the hat or something and getcha over here for one of these



Sorry to say, my injuries are keeping me from travelling much, even visiting my mother and brother in South Norway is a problem at the moment (not doable). The closest I got to a US gtg probably was when Spike60 called me from one of his last year, and I spoke with him and Beowolf67 on the phone.


----------



## Freehand

Sorry to hear that Niko,I'll just keep hoping:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stihlverado

freehandslabber said:


> Sorry to hear that Niko,I'll just keep hoping:chainsawguy:



+1 ! :agree2: Id really enjoy meeting you and learning a few things!


----------



## Echo Kid

*best saw*

hey guys what do you think is the best around 50cc saw?


----------



## RVALUE

If anyone has more injuries than RVALUE, then he is in terrible shape.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> You just had to look for the ugliest one there, Think they took that pic on sunday and i left saturday afternoon. Next year i'm gonna stay the night.



HEY! Fresh Meat!

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys what do you think is the best around 50cc saw?



Tough one, money, quaility, brand loyalty, dealer service, everyone has there oppinion and for them it's the right saw. I like the 026 in that class. Someone else will say huske someone else will say dolmar.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> Tough one, money, quaility, brand loyalty, dealer service, everyone has there oppinion and for them it's the right saw. I like the 026 in that class. Someone else will say huske someone else will say dolmar.



Poulan wildthing!:chainsawguy:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey Guys: 

Supercabs says that shinny could be a coil issue. Then why would it run away, and the throttle and kill switch don't work? 

Of course I haven't had time to look at it. Did three bucket truck jobs today, now it's torn up too! (electrical problem)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Poulan wildthing!:chainsawguy:



The real question is, when is he going to jump to the 70cc class? :chainsawguy: Then its 044 time.


----------



## RVALUE

I have to apologize to stihlverado, I don't put my glasses on while here, and I thought it was Silverado. What an idiot........ (me, not you) :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RVALUE

Stihlverado said:


> +1 ! :agree2: Id really enjoy meeting you and learning a few things!



But you would have to _come.._........


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> HEY! Fresh Meat!
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> Supercabs says that shinny could be a coil issue. Then why would it run away, and the throttle and kill switch don't work?
> 
> Of course I haven't had time to look at it. Did three bucket truck jobs today, now it's torn up too! (electrical problem)



I could be wrong on the coil thing and it be a air leak letting it run away, I forgot that part.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hindsight is always 20/20. The one thing I wish I would've done there that I didn't was run more saws. There were alot of them that I wanted too, but didn't. I'll be less saw-shy at the next one if yall don't mind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20. The one thing I wish I would've done there that I didn't was run more saws. There were alot of them that I wanted too, but didn't. I'll be less saw-shy at the next one if yall don't mind.



Just grab my saws up they are all work saws.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> But you would have to _come.._........



Yeah yeah rub it in!!:check::bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Just grab my saws up they are all work saws.



Thanks, Will do next time. 
I haven't had much run time on any stihls. This weekend would've been a perfect opportunity. Stihl was well represented there.

I want to say thanks to Weekendlumberjack for helping me represent the swede saws, I did a poor job of it. Loggin had a few too. Thanks guys.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Just grab my saws up they are all work saws.



Mine are work _on _saws.......half of the ones I brought didn't run right..


----------



## stihl sawing

Mine are all shelf saws and hardly ever work. You should have snatched them up and run them, They need it.


----------



## RVALUE

Compared to loggin's, none of them ran right. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Mine are work _on _saws.......half of the ones I brought didn't run right..



I feel your pain bro:bang:


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah yeah rub it in!!:check::bang:



You know you wanted to be there brother. Maybe at Ropes GTG. On another topic, the guys with the cameras, what a beautiful job!! Im gonna post some pics and a few vids when i get the chance to print them out first. If i dont, they get erased off the camera. Havent figured out how to not have that happen. Prolly operator error.:bang: But i will post them later.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Mine are all shelf saws and hardly ever work. You should have snatched them up and run them, They need it.



Sure that wouldn't be _ closet saws_? :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Compared to loggin's, none of them ran right. :biggrinbounce2:



Thanks for that, i think.:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Mine are work _on _saws.......half of the ones I brought didn't run right..



That happens to us all, somedays I have half of them on the work bench. I am not an expert I just start taking them apart till I find something wrong sometimes it takes me months to geta saw back together.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Mine are all shelf saws and hardly ever work. You should have snatched them up and run them, They need it.



HA!! I shoulda just snatched them period!


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Sure that wouldn't be _ closet saws_? :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


Yeah.. well could be.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> That happens to us all, somedays I have half of them on the work bench. I am not an expert I just start taking them apart till I find something wrong sometimes it takes me months to geta saw back together.



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> HA!! I shoulda just snatched them period!


But.. But their stihls.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Mine are all shelf saws and hardly ever work. You should have snatched them up and run them, They need it.



I did like running your 460.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

UH-OH watch yer saws yall, Loggins here:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I did like running your 460.


Should have run it more. But you have one so it probably wasn't nothing new.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> UH-OH watch yer saws yall, Loggins here:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL. SS had a pretty good eye on his saws the whole time. Specially the lipstick. He knows i want that one!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> :agree2::agree2:



A 028 showed up on the doorstep today from User name "Saw Dr". If the next GTG isn't to close and I can get it built, will be the next GTG give away saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> LOL. SS had a pretty good eye on his saws the whole time. Specially the lipstick. He knows i want that one!!



Heard you were runnin it hard enough to make it smoke like a 2stroke.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> But.. But their stihls.



Caught Loggin peeking in his OWN window yesterday!! So fear not!!


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> LOL. SS had a pretty good eye on his saws the whole time. Specially the lipstick. He knows i want that one!!


You know i do have your address, I can send it to you.lol I gotta picture of you showing up at work with that thing.lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Caught Loggin peeking in his OWN window yesterday!! So fear not!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Should have run it more. But you have one so it probably wasn't nothing new.



After running yours I think my saw is a little low on the high side. I'll have my own tach soon.


----------



## RVALUE

Stihlverado said:


> Caught Loggin peeking in his OWN window yesterday!! So fear not!!



He's so big, he can peek in and out at the same time.....


----------



## Stihlverado

I think he was watching his saws!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Caught Loggin peeking in his OWN window yesterday!! So fear not!!


When you get my age you have to do that sometimes just to see what the wife looks like.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Heard you were runnin it hard enough to make it smoke like a 2stroke.



Yep!! Like it was runnin 3to1 mix with 90wt gear oil!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Caught Loggin peeking in his OWN window yesterday!! So fear not!!



I was making sure that the Lakeside 084 was stihl in bed and covered up with the electric blanket and the lojack was on!!:love1:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> I was making sure that the Lakeside 084 was stihl in bed and covered up with the electric blanket and the lojack was on!!:love1:



Did you ever find the other bar cover for it?


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Did you ever find the other bar cover for it?



Not yet.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I was making sure that the Lakeside 084 was stihl in bed and covered up with the electric blanket and the lojack was on!!:love1:



If it was my saw I would jack the bed up a cinder block and keep it under there. :chainsawguy: 
 Boy Sherry would just have to be mad.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Not yet.:biggrinbounce2:



You only need that last insert dont ya?


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> If it was my saw I would jack the bed up a cinder block and keep it under there. :chainsawguy:
> Boy Sherry would just have to be mad.



Under the bed is full. So i got it its own bed!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> You only need that last insert dont ya?



Prolly gonna need a few more for the 60" Cannon thats going on it!


----------



## sawnami

Glad you liked the pics guys. 

After trying John's deer sausage and deer links, my wife said I needed to take up deer hunting.:dunno: 
She said if I didn't that she would. It sure tasted great.

Quite a variety of saws at the GTG. It was a blast seeing them in action. ............Well, most of the were in action, some off and on.:monkey:
Echo Kid, it looks like you're on your way to catching CAD.

As far as the 084 goes, I'd gut the TV and put it inside of the empty case so I would have something worth watching all of the time.:rockn:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Glad you liked the pics guys.
> 
> After trying John's deer sausage and deer links, my wife said I needed to take up deer hunting.:dunno:
> She said if I didn't that she would. It sure tasted great.
> 
> Quite a variety of saws at the GTG. It was a blast seeing them in action. ............Well, most of the were in action, some off and on.:monkey:
> Echo Kid, it looks like you're on your way to catching CAD.
> 
> As far as the 084 goes, I'd gut the TV and put it inside of the empty case so I would have something worth watching all of the time.:rockn:



TV aint big enough!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> As far as the 084 goes, I'd gut the TV and put it inside of the empty case so I would have something worth watching all of the time.:rockn:


----------



## stihl sawing

Hmmmm... Watchin saw pron and eatin Cheetos, don't get no better.


----------



## logging22

This thread is blowing up tonight!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> TV aint big enough!!



Use a flat screen, then itll be like a 3-D unit!!


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm... Watchin saw pron and eatin Cheetos, don't get no better.



Well S.S. will need 2 seconds of alone time!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmmm... Watchin saw pron and eatin Cheetos, don't get no better.



I think that has something to do with the missing bar cover


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Well S.S. will need 2 seconds of alone time!!


 last time it was three seconds.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Use a flat screen, then itll be like a 3-D unit!!



Rabbit says that i should bring in the saw horses and use it inside only!!:hmm3grin2orange: I sure do love my wife!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Rabbit says that i should bring in the saw horses and use it inside only!!:hmm3grin2orange: I sure do love my wife!!



In the kitchen?!!?


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Rabbit says that i should bring in the saw horses and use it inside only!!:hmm3grin2orange: I sure do love my wife!!


Yup, She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## stihl sawing

I tell ya folks, I'm still in awe of how nice RV's place is. I come home and was lookin for a river or lake in the yard. All i have is dust. he has a really nice place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> I tell ya folks, I'm still in awe of how nice RV's place is. I come home and was lookin for a river or lake in the yard. All i have is dust. he has a really nice place.



:agree2::agree2:

Don't have any dust it rained here yesterday.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :agree2::agree2:
> 
> Don't have any dust it rained here yesterday.



3 inches of snow here, and still coming down.:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :agree2::agree2:
> 
> Don't have any dust it rained here yesterday.



Rain is becoming an urban legend around here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> 3 inches of snow here, and still coming down.:monkey:



Thats just wood chips from the 084:chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> 3 inches of snow here, and still coming down.:monkey:


Good to see others are getting the snow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats just wood chips from the 084:chainsawguy:



If he puts square grind on it it will be 12 inches.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If he puts square grind on it it will be 12 inches.



Funny you should mention that. Cutting it tomorrow!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> 3 inches of snow here, and still coming down.:monkey:



Heard they already cancelled work :monkey:


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Heard they already cancelled work :monkey:



Ya think??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Funny you should mention that. Cutting it tomorrow!!



Now you have to sharpen it. thats a lot of cutters.


----------



## SawTroll

stihl sawing said:


> Good to see others are getting the snow.



We got some yesterday here, and it still isn't completely gone!


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now you have to sharpen it. thats a lot of cutters.



Thought i might send it to you for that!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Thought i might send it to you for that!:hmm3grin2orange:



Heck I'll sharpen it twice but it will cost U the 288:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Ya think??



The emergency broadcasting company just broke into this educational show Im watching on skinomax and said so!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> The emergency broadcasting company just broke into this educational show Im watching on *skinomax* and said so!!


You eatin Cheetos too?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Heck I'll sharpen it twice but it will cost U the 288:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Dang!! If i only had one now. All 288 questions now go to Stumpy.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> The emergency broadcasting company just broke into this educational show Im watching on skinomax and said so!!



Perv.:deadhorse:


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> You eatin Cheetos too?



Brain food!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Dang!! If i only had one now. All 288 questions now go to Stumpy.



Way to go Stumpy.


----------



## logging22

Stupid thing wont let me put any more tags on it. What a crock.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Stupid thing wont let me put any more tags on it. What a crock.:hmm3grin2orange:


Just which tag is yours?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Just which tag is yours?:hmm3grin2orange:



What?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Dang!! If i only had one now. All 288 questions now go to Stumpy.



Where are they? your getting me too excited, I may have to grab a bag of cheetos:deadhorse:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ok... Whens the next one?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Ok... Whens the next one?



 Just need date and zipcode Rope.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Just need date and zipcode Rope.


Rope must be busy, Hadn't seen him here in a couple of days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Rope must be busy, Hadn't seen him here in a couple of days.



Maybe he will get to missing us, and come catch up on this thread.


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, I won't be on much this next week. Heading out for Marine Graduation.

Do we need to go back to the lake in Spring, or next fall?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wish you luck on the trip and hope all goes well there.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Do we need to go back to the lake in Spring, or next fall?



I vote spring


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I vote spring



Its a long time till spring, and I'm going to see a man about a 288 today!


----------



## dgclark

RV is the greatest!


----------



## stihl sawing

dgclark said:


> RV is the greatest!


Yup


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Jason what brand was the little hatchet on your belt?



Just saw this Steven,it is a Gerber,but the steel in the head looks a lot like that Sweedish stuff in the Fiskars.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Just saw this Steven,it is a Gerber,but the steel in the head looks a lot like that Sweedish stuff in the Fiskars.....



Thanks, Jason.


Anyone What is the update on that big green dolmar?


----------



## Echo Kid

*new saw*

hey i got a olympic 62cc runs great will get pics when the dumn camera will work.:newbie:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> hey i got a olympic 62cc runs great will get pics when the dumn camera will work.:newbie:



Congrats on the new saw. I picked up a saw myself today, Dolmar 120 68CC pics are in the Dolmar thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Congrats on the new saw. I picked up a saw myself today, Dolmar 120 68CC pics are in the Dolmar thread.



I thought you were getting a 288?
Can't wait to meet up with Loggin to get mine,:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought you were getting a 288?
> Can't wait to meet up with Loggin to get mine,:chainsawguy:



I think I got it as well but he wanted to put it all back together before giving it to me.:chainsawguy:


----------



## RVALUE

And the rest of the story is.........


----------



## RVALUE

Hey I novad DG, He's right on.


----------



## RVALUE

Its amazing for someone with only two posts to understand AS so well. He catches on quick..:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> And the rest of the story is.........



If you were talking to me, saw is took apart no spark. once he gets it put back together. I'll start hunting a coil its the two part coil, huskys?  I don't know which part is bad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Its amazing for someone with only two posts to understand AS so well. He catches on quick..:biggrinbounce2:



I almost got him a second one.


----------



## logging22

Gave DG 2 novas. Whooo-hoooo


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> If you were talking to me, saw is took apart no spark. once he gets it put back together. I'll start hunting a coil its the two part coil, huskys?  I don't know which part is bad.



Did you park it by a stihl?


----------



## RVALUE

I'm off tomorrow for a Marine Graduation. Gonna be quiet for a while. How can I get some rep for that?

The quiet that is........


----------



## Echo Kid

*modify*

im going to be putting dual exhauhst on my new chainsaw:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'm off tomorrow for a Marine Graduation. Gonna be quiet for a while. How can I get some rep for that?
> 
> The quiet that is........



I'll beg for rep for both of us.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Did you park it by a stihl?


My Stihls refuse to be set beside the crapsman.



RVALUE said:


> I'm off tomorrow for a Marine Graduation. Gonna be quiet for a while. How can I get some rep for that?
> 
> The quiet that is........


Is this the new rep thread.


----------



## stihl sawing

Echo Kid said:


> im going to be putting dual exhauhst on my new chainsaw:chainsawguy:


That ought to be something to see and hear.


----------



## RVALUE

I saw the awful - est logging job today I believe I have ever seen. Crappy stump cuts, barber chair city, etc. etc. etc.

The city is LOGGING that patch of ash next to me, and loading the logs on a truck, for a reputed 40 %. They are getting ripped off "because the trucker gets 60 % just for hauling them." 

I'll bet that story doesn't end well......


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> My Stihls refuse to be set beside the crapsman.
> 
> Is this the new rep thread.



Maybe, if ya got any!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Echo Kid

oh kenneth got a saw but ill let him tell you what it is .


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Maybe, if ya got any!!:biggrinbounce2:


Done emptied the rep gun today.


----------



## stihl sawing

Echo Kid said:


> oh kenneth got a saw but ill let him tell you what it is .


Tell us he got a wild thing.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> oh kenneth got a saw but ill let him tell you what it is .



We'll guess it, is it big or little?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Tell us he got a wild thing.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Done emptied the rep gun today.



Me too.


----------



## RVALUE

I was _*not*_ begging. I was merely opening up the subject for discussion.



I don't get repped for my serious posts. I don't get repped for my clever posts. WAIT,,, maybe there haven't been any of those.......:monkey::monkey:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Done emptied the rep gun today.



Same ole story from the page one guys. Sorry, not rep for you today. What a bunch of hocky. They know how to make it happen. Its a secret with those guys. "Hey, watch me rep this newbie twice in one day!" Heard it all before.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I was _*not*_ begging. I was merely opening up the subject for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get repped for my serious posts. I don't get repped for my clever posts. WAIT,,, maybe there haven't been any of those.......:monkey::monkey:


I ain't proud, I'm beggin.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Same ole story from the page one guys. Sorry, not rep for you today. What a bunch of hocky. They know how to make it happen. Its a secret with those guys. "Hey, watch me rep this newbie twice in one day!" Heard it all before.


When you really get good, You will learn how to rep yourself. How you think we got on page one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I was _*not*_ begging. I was merely opening up the subject for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get repped for my serious posts. I don't get repped for my clever posts. WAIT,,, maybe there haven't been any of those.......:monkey::monkey:



I did reach 2 mil but still middle page two.  Now its time for a new begging goal. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I was _*not*_ begging. I was merely opening up the subject for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get repped for my serious posts. I don't get repped for my clever posts. WAIT,,, maybe there haven't been any of those.......:monkey::monkey:



u were cleverly repped<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> u were cleverly repped<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Well Dang, Bout time you showed up. You been busy?


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> When you really get good, You will learn how to rep yourself. How you think we got on page one.



Wait, im on page one and stihl dont know how to do it.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Echo Kid

*?*

it is a 35cc i think pretty sure though.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> u were cleverly repped<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Bought time you showed up, they have called you everything but a sawyer. Ha HA. 

Really everyone has been waiting on you to announce the next GTG.


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> u were cleverly repped<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Who are you and what do you want?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well Dang, Bout time you showed up. You been busy?



Well hmmmm is that a trick question? I am on this bucks rub line in the am found this shed today or whats left of it!
















squirrels ate most of it but it has more mass than my big buck and it appears to have more beam length as the shed is as long as mine without the base and eye guards. I hope I get a poke at this monster!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

This saw bug is bad stuff. I took my nephew Echo Kid to Bishops they had a real nice olympic 962 same saw as my Efco different sticker's. they had an older Olympic 254 Clean Real high compression. That darn bug got me again. I need batteries for the camera. I'll get some pics.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This saw bug is bad stuff. I took my nephew Echo Kid to Bishops they had a real nice olympic 962 same saw as my Efco different sticker's. they had an older Olympic 254 Clean Real high compression. That darn bug got me again. I need batteries for the camera. I'll get some pics.



Did ya bring em both home? Hurry up with the pics.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Well hmmmm is that a trick question? I am on this bucks rub line in the am found this shed today or whats left of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrels ate most of it but it has more mass than my big buck and it appears to have more beam length as the shed is as long as mine without the base and eye guards. I hope I get a poke at this monster!


I hope ya get a shot at him too, But he probably has eased on down to my stand and waiting for me Saturday morning.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This saw bug is bad stuff. I took my nephew Echo Kid to Bishops they had a real nice olympic 962 same saw as my Efco different sticker's. they had an older Olympic 254 Clean Real high compression. That darn bug got me again. I need batteries for the camera. I'll get some pics.



I know what you mean, I'm waiting on delivery of a couple of saws myself.:monkey:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I know what you mean, I'm waiting on delivery of a couple of saws myself.:monkey:



Wait for it..................................................................


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Did ya bring em both home? Hurry up with the pics.


Yeah hurry up..... Wait a minute, He's a big guy too....Take your time .lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I hope ya get a shot at him too, But he probably has eased on down to my stand and waiting for me Saturday morning.:hmm3grin2orange:



Lol in that case he has eluded you five and a half years lol I will get him after you push him back to me lol.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Wait for it..................................................................



I'm like a little kid a christmas.
Just hope I can afford it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol in that case he has eluded you five and a half years lol I will get him after you push him back to me lol.


Been lettin him walk till he gets some mass. If you do get him, check for extra holes.lol Those 45's make a nasty hole.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't know who put it in but the new Tag is funny, ss hosts next GTG


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya Albert brought home the 962 and I got the 254. U should have seen his face when he was taking a cut on a log ouside the saw shop.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I don't know who put it in but the new Tag is funny, ss hosts next GTG


Had to be Rope.lol Some thinks i killed all the fish in the lake too.lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Kenneth, your avatar is much prettier now:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ya Albert brought home the 962 and I got the 254. U should have seen his face when he was taking a cut on a log ouside the saw shop.



Nice avatar.


----------



## stihl sawing

stihl sawing said:


> Had to be Rope.lol Some thinks i killed all the fish in the lake too.lol


Wasn't rope, Art just admitted to it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Been lettin him walk till he gets some mass. If you do get him, check for extra holes.lol Those 45's make a nasty hole.



Lol this deer is hiding in plain sight lol I seen where everyone had been hunting him down in the valleys lmfao. I am up on the ridge found the shed and beds and poop my stand is centered between several power rubs where he got aggressive snapping the tops out of his rubs! He may very well be a 170 inch deer or better. I usually get one chance on a buck once I start hunting a particular buck sooooooooo maybe another wall hanger for rope?!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Wasn't rope, Art just admitted to it.



I'm a self admitted tagaholic, this is the first step in my rehabilitation. :help:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Lol this deer is hiding in plain sight lol I seen where everyone had been hunting him down in the valleys lmfao. I am up on the ridge found the shed and beds and poop my stand is centered between several power rubs where he got aggressive snapping the tops out of his rubs! He may very well be a 170 inch deer or better. I usually get one chance on a buck once I start hunting a particular buck sooooooooo maybe another wall hanger for rope?!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Just make sure the camera works after.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Just make sure the camera works after.



If the does don't blow me and the bears that have been moving downed trees don't eat me I may be dragging him out around 9 am!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Art Vandelay

Supercabs, just wanted to tell you that picture gallery you posted rocked. :yourock:


----------



## Echo Kid

*new saw*

hope pis shose up


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> hope pis shose up



Pic didn't work, EK. looks like something happened with the resizeing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Art Vandelay said:


> Supercabs, just wanted to tell you that picture gallery you posted rocked. :yourock:



Thanks, I do like flickr.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> hope pis shose up



PM sent.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This saw bug is bad stuff. I took my nephew Echo Kid to Bishops they had a real nice olympic 962 same saw as my Efco different sticker's. they had an older Olympic 254 Clean Real high compression. That darn bug got me again. I need batteries for the camera. I'll get some pics.



It sure is. I will do some work this winter, and try to get it down to a ten saw plan. LOL ten saws for a guy with a wood stove who like to trim his own trees. 
But in the process I have met and befriended some of the best guys I could ever know, and that is priceless.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> It sure is. I will do some work this winter, and try to get it down to a ten saw plan. LOL ten saws for a guy with a wood stove who like to trim his own trees.
> But in the process I have met and befriended some of the best guys I could ever know, and that is priceless.



Cool post John.


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Folks,

Thinning birds today, prior to the big exodus. They'd be good for a GTG meal, but.............


For once, I'm not too far behind, and didn't work all nite last nite.


----------



## RVALUE

Then when I get back, I plan to work on my saws. :jawdrop:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> Thinning birds today, prior to the big exodus. They'd be good for a GTG meal, but.............
> 
> 
> For once, I'm not too far behind, and didn't work all nite last nite.



I hope you have a fun trip.


----------



## RVALUE

My wife thinks I'll go crazy without AS, (not taking computer) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

She doesn't know I'm already there!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> I hope you have a fun trip.



I had a fun trip last weekend. This is a "gotta do". I do not like CA or most Californians. (no offense Bounty Hunter )

But..........it too shall pass.

I should have paid more attention to WL's big red. That was a big un.


----------



## RVALUE

For you detectives, that shinny only runs away 'when it is warm'. But I'm not sure it ran "perfectly" cool, but did respond to throttle and kill switch.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> For you detectives, that shinny only runs away 'when it is warm'. But I'm not sure it ran "perfectly" cool, but did respond to throttle and kill switch.


Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Freehand

I suspect my saws were experiencing vapor lock from the high temps at the gtg.Had a couple that ran like crud there,then had no trouble cutting firewood yesterday....maybe....

Be safe Dan,bring that Shinny to me when you get back and we'll give her a good once over.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took the new Dolmar 120 out this morning and cut a pickup load of wood, she is running like a pup. 

Edit: thought I better add a pic, the 038 Super went as backup saw.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5081845564/" title="001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/5081845564_33ec0b4d65.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="001" /></a>

Yes the wood hauling truck has a tailgate welded to the cab for a back glass.


----------



## Freehand

The tags below are hilarious guys


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> The tags below are hilarious guys


Ain't nobody gonna own up to putting them there either.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Ain't nobody gonna own up to putting them there either.



I owned up to both of mine mad dog.


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> I owned up to both of mine mad dog.


Well..... Yeah you did.


----------



## logging22

Real men do scrapbook. I like it. The glitter is pretty.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Ain't nobody gonna own up to putting them there either.



What are tags deer?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

OK boys, I caved.

I was threatened to be out here with nothing to do................. So I caved and toted the computer.

Probably won't see much of the girls for a while. When I get a minute, I'll tell you about my trip.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> OK boys, I caved.
> 
> I was threatened to be out here with nothing to do................. So I caved and toted the computer.
> 
> Probably won't see much of the girls for a while. When I get a minute, I'll tell you about my trip.



I knew you couldn't resist us!


----------



## SawTroll

ropensaddle said:


> What are tags deer?<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Well, I wouldn't want to kill the moose that is around the cottage more or less regularly - it used to be four - I will count again after the hunting season..... I sure won't tell the hunters anything!


----------



## sawnami

Got a chance to make a run at an Olympyk 962 (they have it listed as an Olympia) at an auction Sat. From what I gathered at the GTG it may be an OK saw. Is that right?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Got a chance to make a run at an Olympik 962 (they have it listed as an Olympia) at an auction Sat. From what I gathered at the GTG it may be an OK saw. Is that right?



Any saw is ok, didn't you see loggin grinnin as he ran lipstic? bet that saw makes it in the scrapbook


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> Any saw is ok, didn't you see loggin grinnin as he ran lipstic? bet that saw makes it in the scrapbook



I wonder what color glitter it'll have around it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> I wonder what color glitter it'll have around it.:hmm3grin2orange:



:love1:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> I suspect my saws were experiencing vapor lock from the high temps at the gtg.Had a couple that ran like crud there,then had no trouble cutting firewood yesterday....maybe....
> 
> Be safe Dan,bring that Shinny to me when you get back and we'll give her a good once over.....



Don't think I'm all bad, I did take her out of the truck before I came over.

Reckon I ought to order a boot for good measure?


----------



## RVALUE

I am in Bounty Hunter's back yard. I'd go see him if it wasn't for being a wanted man myself.

Course that 880 might suffice as bait!


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, I've enjoyed sharing that video of slabbing. I took one too, haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Don't think I'm all bad, I did take her out of the truck before I came over.
> 
> Reckon I ought to order a boot for good measure?



I wouldn't jump to conclusions just yet but I got a strong loaner saw for ya....ifn'ya have need.......


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Real men do scrapbook. I like it. The glitter is pretty.


Here's some scrapbooking clip art.......just to getcha started:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Bored stiff in the great out west.

Off to see some buddies and family later.

As for the loaner, thanks, but the 372 hangs pretty good. (idling at 13200 at the GTG.)

Forgot I can't get a good cup of coffee here, all that gourmet crap.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Bored stiff in the great out west.
> 
> Off to see some buddies and family later.
> 
> As for the loaner, thanks, but the 372 hangs pretty good. (idling at 13200 at the GTG.)
> 
> Forgot I can't get a good cup of coffee here, all that gourmet crap.


Don't sound like you're having too much fun. Hope it picks up on the entertainment part for ya. maybe when you see the buddies and family you will have a good time.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Don't sound like you're having too much fun. Hope it picks up on the entertainment part for ya. maybe when you see the buddies and family you will have a good time.



You don't know my families......


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> You don't know my families......


LOL, Ok.


----------



## RVALUE

Now my _buddies _families.....................


----------



## RVALUE

But what should I expect, coming down from a great GTG, it has to be a let down.

We must see how the other half lives.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> hope this shows up



<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084128205/" title="S7302949 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5084128205_81893fab51.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="S7302949" /></a>

He emailed the pics of his new saw. If you want to see them bigger just click on them.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084128619/" title="S7302950 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5084128619_39a3bd600e.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="S7302950" /></a>
Looks clean.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now you need to get a pic of all your saws and I'll make you an avatar.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I wouldn't know what to do with a saw that clean, course it probably wouldn't run for me anyhow


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084128205/" title="S7302949 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5084128205_81893fab51.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="S7302949" /></a>
> 
> He emailed the pics of his new saw. If you want to see them bigger just click on them.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084128619/" title="S7302950 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5084128619_39a3bd600e.jpg" width="360" height="270" alt="S7302950" /></a>
> Looks clean.


 Dang I am jelous this echo kid has as many running saws as me and hes only 13 just aint fair


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy Folkers:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Dang I am jelous this echo kid has as many running saws as me and hes only 13 just aint fair



Hang here long enough and that will change. Six months ago I had 2 runners, now I've got 7 ,unless I go to a gtg.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Hang here long enough and that will change. Six months ago I had 2 runners, now I've got 7 ,unless I go to a gtg.


I think the problem was them are MO saws once you crossed the state line they didnt know what to do


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I think the problem was them are MO saws once you crossed the state line they didnt know what to do



That or, everything I own is junk.:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No Its not junk just tempermental.


----------



## stihl sawing

All You guys had some really nice saws.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No Its not junk just tempermental.



Thanks Kenneth. guess they're like me, they only work when they feel like it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got home I only own one make of German saws know.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got home I only own one make of German saws know.



Where's the 041?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cash in pocket.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Never been a sthil guy. I like the odd ball.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cash in pocket.


Did that Root saw you had run, The one i had sounded like a small aircraft.lol It was loud and had a deep and throaty sound.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cash in pocket.



can't beat that!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Never been a sthil guy. I like the odd ball.



Well except for the jonsered's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> Did that Root saw you had run, The one i had sounded like a small aircraft.lol It was loud and had a deep and throaty sound.



Yes it does got it at a auction $5.00. Got it home put some saw mix in it started in about 6 pulls. I ran it in Arkansas.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Did that Root saw you had run, The one i had sounded like a small aircraft.lol It was loud and had a *deep and throaty *sound.



I knew there was something different about you.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cash in pocket.



you put that cash in the wrong pocket


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it does got it at a auction $5.00. Got it home put some saw mix in it started in about 6 pulls. I ran it in Arkansas.


Good deal, I missed the run. Would like to have heard it.



stumpyshusky said:


> I knew there was something different about you.


LOL, Yeah heard that before.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it does got it at a auction $5.00. Got it home put some saw mix in it started in about 6 pulls. I ran it in Arkansas.



SS was probably killing the fish while you were runnin it.


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> SS was probably killing the fish while you were runnin it.


Well........The tag says so.lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had to make room for this olympic 254.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had to make room for this olympic 254.


What cc is that, Good lookin saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here is what is listed on Chainsaw collectors corner.




Model: 254 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: OLYMPYK 
REGGIO EMILIA, ITALY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1978 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1981 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 53cc (3.3 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 46mm (1.8 in.) 
PISTON STROKE: 32mm (1.26 in.) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome impregnated bore 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 7 SAE 
WEIGHT : 6.7kg with 40cm bar & chain
14.7 lbs. with 16 in. bar & chain 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: 
CHAIN BRAKE: 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal, engages @ 3000 RPM 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Selettra Electronic 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson HS-128B 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: RK-23HS 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: DG-5HS/T 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Flocked wire screen 
STARTER TYPE: Automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic, cam actuated piston type, adjustable 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: fixed 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: none 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Bosch WS7F, Champion CJ7Y 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.51mm (0.020 in.) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 700 ml (24.63 Imp. Oz.) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 40:1 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Two-stroke chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: 3.8 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Oregon 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 18 link 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 16 in. (40cm) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 18 in. (45cm) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Orange with Black handles & top cover 
PAINT CODES:


----------



## stihl sawing

Thanks, That's a beauty of a saw Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thanks SS going to touch up the chain and try it out Sat.


----------



## atvguns

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/4a596172f81ef97b88256d0a00066395?OpenDocument

neat site didnt know that massey ferguson made a saw


----------



## logging22

Holy crap. Leave you guys alone for one day, and the whole place goes crazy. Not going to try to answer all the posts. But the scrapbook color is red and blue, Stumpy, your saws are from Mo, and dont like AR. Dan, hope your having fun in SoCal. Ken, nice saw. Rest later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I didn't know there was a saw company named Root till i bought it. Collectors site doesn't have a pic of the one I have. But it still sounds DEEP and THROATY


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Holy crap. Leave you guys alone for one day, and the whole place goes crazy. Not going to try to answer all the posts. But the scrapbook color is red and blue, Stumpy, your saws are from Mo, and dont like AR. Dan, hope your having fun in SoCal. Ken, nice saw. Rest later.



Yah we need your guidence Les.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I didn't know there was a saw company named Root till i bought it. Collectors site doesn't have a pic of the one I have. But it still sounds DEEP and THROATY


LOL, Now Stumpy's gonna say you are different too.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I didn't know there was a saw company named Root till i bought it. Collectors site doesn't have a pic of the one I have. But it still sounds DEEP and THROATY



That saw is cool. I would be glad to give you your money back, plus a little interest!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I didn't know there was a saw company named Root till i bought it. Collectors site doesn't have a pic of the one I have. But it still sounds DEEP and THROATY


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Now Stumpy's gonna say you are different too.



Oh well If we were all the same there would be no competition.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Now Stumpy's gonna say you are different too.



Nah, Kenneth keeps his clothes on, well I think he does


----------



## RVALUE

Is everybody behaving?

Sure looking forward to that info, Mr. Les.


(according to the game camera, les_* is*_ more!)


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Nah, Kenneth keeps his clothes on, well I think he does


LOL, Just forgot what i was gonna type.lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> That saw is cool. I would be glad to give you your money back, plus a little interest!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know it is Unique never seen one before. I'll think about it. How much interest?:monkey::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I didn't know there was a saw company named Root till i bought it. Collectors site doesn't have a pic of the one I have. But it still sounds DEEP and THROATY


 I didnt find a pic of the Root till I got to the whiz model . thought I was going to have to ask someone to post a pic of there root. Not sure how that would have turned out


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Just forgot what i was gonna type.lol



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I don't know it is Unique never seen one before. I'll think about it. How much interest?:monkey::biggrinbounce2:



What ya want? Dont really need that saw, but i cant stand somebody having one that i dont. Does that make sense?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> I didnt find a pic of the Root till I got to the whiz model . thought I was going to have to ask someone to post a pic of there root. Not sure how that would have turned out



Very Very Risky.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> What ya want? Dont really need that saw, but i cant stand somebody having one that i dont. Does that make sense?



I understand completly. That means I've got a Gold mine:jester:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I understand completly. That means I've got a Gold mine:jester:



Could be brother. Ya never know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> What ya want? Dont really need that saw, but i cant stand somebody having one that i dont. Does that make sense?



Good because I just got another yellow saw from a local auction couple hours ago.

Mini Mac 29 CC 12" bar. I'll have a pic in a few. Been repainted kind of uuuuuugly little saw.

I'll be checking it for spark and compression tomorrow.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084883821/" title="Mini Mac by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5084883821_829f347bd8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Mini Mac" /></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Dang I am jelous this echo kid has as many running saws as me and hes only 13 just aint fair



Wait till he gets older he will have CAD bad. Well maybe not worse he will just be able to afford the addiction.:monkey:


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Good because I just got another yellow saw from a local auction couple hours ago.
> 
> Mini Mac 29 CC 12" bar. I'll have a pic in a few. Been repainted kind of uuuuuugly little saw.
> 
> I'll be checking it for spark and compression tomorrow.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084883821/" title="Mini Mac by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5084883821_829f347bd8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Mini Mac" /></a>



LOL. Ken, i got one of those! Needs a carb kit. Fun to play with. Wow, that is a bad color.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot to add I used part of a five spot winning that auction.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I forgot to add I used part of a five spot winning that auction.



Sorry brother. Got my posts mixed up and called you Ken. Nice saw Steven.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> Good because I just got another yellow saw from a local auction couple hours ago.
> 
> Mini Mac 29 CC 12" bar. I'll have a pic in a few. Been repainted kind of uuuuuugly little saw.
> 
> I'll be checking it for spark and compression tomorrow.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084883821/" title="Mini Mac by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5084883821_829f347bd8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Mini Mac" /></a>



That's definitely one that might be fun to run but you don't want your friends to see you run. Sort of like the Lip stick saw aint that right Les


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That's definitely one that might be fun to run but you don't want your friends to see you run. Sort of like the Lip stick saw aint that right Les



I ran it!! Thats right i admit it. I ran the lipstick!!. I think i might have smoked it a little. Its a two stroke right??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My wife is reading over my shoulder she says we are ate up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That's definitely one that might be fun to run but you don't want your friends to see you run. Sort of like the Lip stick saw aint that right Les



everbody saw that


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife is reading over my shoulder she says we are ate up.



:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That's definitely one that might be fun to run but you don't want your friends to see you run. Sort of like the Lip stick saw aint that right Les



Thats funny I tried to get my son in law to bid on it, didn't want anyone seeing me bid on it. I guess I could run it in the dark then now one could see me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> Thats funny I tried to get my son in law to bid on it, didn't want anyone seeing me bid on it. I guess I could run it in the dark then now one could see me.



Now thats FUNNY I don't care who you are. Paint it Pink since U got in Oct. It is Breast Cancer Awareness Month. Then a video...


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now thats FUNNY I don't care who you are. Paint it Pink since U got in Oct. It is Breast Cancer Awareness Month. Then a video...



Send it to Teacherman. He likes pink things.


----------



## little possum

supercabs78 said:


> Now you need to get a pic of all your saws and I'll make you an avatar.


You know, that only works for a little while when you have CAD.
I had 44 saws sitting in the yard the other day. They all are supposed to run sometimes


----------



## logging22

little possum said:


> You know, that only works for a little while when you have CAD.
> I had 44 saws sitting in the yard the other day. They all are supposed to run sometimes



Its a full time job keeping em running. Cant affort the gas for all of them.


----------



## little possum

I used about 3 gallons of gas and 2 gallons of oil getting them ready for the GTG.

But we did sell 2 saws. But brought home 4 more

Any more pictures of the GTG? Thanks for sharing, I told SP we need to make a GTG out there sometime, even if its Mini GTG during duck season so we can multitask.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If it weren't for the GTG I wouldn't run but 2 or 3 when cutting fire wood.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it weren't for the GTG I wouldn't run but 2 or 3 when cutting fire wood.



Dang, the novas are crazy round here.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Dang, the novas are crazy round here.



one day a :newbie:next day a ho lol. It took much longer for the old-timers to max but when you can hit two novas and sometimes three well


----------



## SawTroll

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it weren't for the GTG I wouldn't run but 2 or 3 when cutting fire wood.



3 usually is enough for firewood cutting - but to find the 2-3 favourites you may need a few more - and there you go........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Somtimes the selection changes especially if the tree gets much larger than 30".


----------



## SawTroll

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Somtimes the selection changes especially if the tree gets much larger than 30".




I have only seen just *one* of those up here, even a 70cc one is hardly needed.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Most of the trees over 30" inches here are oak. if its dry at all it gets hard.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents!



Morning


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Morning



He said GENTS


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> He said GENTS
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> stumpyshusky said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said GENTS
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH alright, good morning to you to atvguns
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH alright, good morning to you to atvguns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats much better
Click to expand...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

An Amish boy and his father were visiting a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and back together again. 

The boy asked his father, "What is this, Father?" The father [never having seen an elevator] responded "Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is." 

While the boy and his father were watching wide-eyed, an old lady in a wheel chair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened and the lady rolled between them into a small room. 

The walls closed and the boy and his father watched small circles of lights with numbers above the walls light up. They continued to watch the circles light up in the reverse direction. 

The walls opened up again and a beautiful 24-year-old woman stepped out. The father said to his son, "Go get your mother." 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> An Amish boy and his father were visiting a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and back together again.
> 
> The boy asked his father, "What is this, Father?" The father [never having seen an elevator] responded "Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is."
> 
> While the boy and his father were watching wide-eyed, an old lady in a wheel chair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened and the lady rolled between them into a small room.
> 
> The walls closed and the boy and his father watched small circles of lights with numbers above the walls light up. They continued to watch the circles light up in the reverse direction.
> 
> The walls opened up again and a beautiful 24-year-old woman stepped out. The father said to his son, "Go get your mother."
> :hmm3grin2orange:





That's not funny. 

















Too close to home.


----------



## RVALUE

As you may or may not know, different parts of the country have different kinds of water. 

Western water is hard water. Matter of fact it is so hard, I chipped my tooth brushing my teeth this morning. Bummer. Now both of them are chipped.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> As you may or may not know, different parts of the country have different kinds of water.
> 
> Western water is hard water. Matter of fact it is so hard, I chipped my tooth brushing my teeth this morning. Bummer. Now both of them are chipped.



Your not supposed to use a chipping hammer on your teeth.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Your not supposed to use a chipping hammer on your teeth.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



That's the best part of traveling. Getting to try out different types of toothbrushes at the houses you stay in.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll

RVALUE said:


> That's not funny.
> 
> Too close to home.



I don't agree, it was very funny! 


... but maybe not very polite - I wouldn't have posted it on here!


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> That's not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too close to home.


Ouch!


----------



## Freehand

SawTroll said:


> I don't agree, it was very funny!
> 
> 
> ... but maybe not very polite - I wouldn't have posted it on here!




My apologies to whomever that quip may have offended.....sometimes funny stings a bit.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Too funny.

Humor lies entwined in the unexpected. Therein is the irony.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand et al:

I've been checking out the various architecture here. I'm going to have to get some chisels to split those lene rocks for the hearth.

It's amazing what impresses these women. Show them a Jag, and they want a Focus. or Yugo.


----------



## SawTroll

RVALUE said:


> Freehand et al:
> 
> I've been checking out the various architecture here. I'm going to have to get some chisels to split those lene rocks for the hearth.
> 
> It's amazing what impresses these women. Show them a Jag, and they want a Focus. or Yugo.



My wife always wanted a Volvo - and she got it, and a somewhat special one!


----------



## sawnami

Well I was high bidder on the Olympyk 962. Now I own an Italian saw.:chainsawguy:

The Stihl's, Jonsered's and Husky's were too rich for my cheapskate blood.:hmm3grin2orange: They froze up on bidding on the Olympyk long enough for me to win it.

It runs great and is ready to go cut wood. My wife is thinking that she may want to claim it as her main wood cutting saw.

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4680.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4680.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

nice saw Steve. Lookin good.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Send it to Teacherman. He likes pink things.



GRRRRR!
So that's how you treat me, huh, Les. :hmm3grin2orange: Just for the record, the Road King I ordered yesterday will be black. "_send it to teacherman, he likes pink things......"_ indeed.
Yeah, all except for the pink stuff you wear at the lumber jack bar a few counties over...

"I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK...."





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Well I was high bidder on the Olympyk 962. Now I own an Italian saw.:chainsawguy:
> 
> The Stihl's, Jonsered's and Husky's were too rich for my cheapskate blood.:hmm3grin2orange: They froze up on bidding on the Olympyk long enough for me to win it.
> 
> It runs great and is ready to go cut wood. My wife is thinking that she may want to claim it as her main wood cutting saw.
> 
> <a ="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view¤t=IMG_4680.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4680.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




Steve you will like that saw I believe yours does not have decompression button these saws have a lot of compression when they get broke in. What kind of auction did you find it at.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So John when does you new bike deliver. I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So John when does you new bike deliver. I'm sure you will like it.



The plan is for January 1. I have to do a lot of work on my house in the next month, so I can get it appraised and refinance it. Would rather pay 3.75% with deductible interest, than 10% consumer interest.


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> The plan is for January 1. I have to do a lot of work on my house in the next month, so I can get it appraised and refinance it. Would rather pay 3.75% with deductible interest, than 10% consumer interest.


Congrats on the new bike, We are gonna expect pics.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

John thats for sure on the interest. I got with Big Johnson yesterday got him his Saw seemed real tickled with it.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> John thats for sure on the interest. I got with Big Johnson yesterday got him his Saw seemed real tickled with it.


Was it that big puolan les had? That thing was nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it was. I was sort of hoping he didn't want it.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it was. I was sort of hoping he didn't want it.


It was a clean old saw. It would look good with a long bar on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Defiantly a nice saw didn't look like it had been run much.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Congrats on the new bike, We are gonna expect pics.



Rick, maybe I will paint it orange and white, with an old time Stihl logo on the tank. Remember when the Irish guy was having old Stihl badges made? That would be a riot. Maybe a 47" hardnose sissy bar, and flippy caps on the fuel, oil, and tranny tanks.......


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> Rick, maybe I will paint it orange and white, with an old time Stihl logo on the tank. Remember when the Irish guy was having old Stihl badges made? That would be a riot. Maybe a 47" hardnose sissy bar, and flippy caps on the fuel, oil, and tranny tanks.......


LOL, Maybe ya could get a local stihl dealer to sponser you. nah. You better leave it like it comes from the factory.lol


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Maybe ya could get a local stihl dealer to sponser you. nah. You better leave it like it comes from the factory.lol



It is coming in straight black, because I'm not willing to pay $800 for any of this year's custom colors. I will eventually get it painted either candy apple green with yellow two tone, or a light maroon/burgundy pearl color.

Right now, I have to concentrate on coming up with a good chunk of change between now and Christmas! LOL


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> Rick, maybe I will paint it orange and white, with an old time Stihl logo on the tank. Remember when the Irish guy was having old Stihl badges made? That would be a riot. Maybe a 47" hardnose sissy bar, and flippy caps on the fuel, oil, and tranny tanks.......



That a good idea, think it would work on a sand rail, with a volkswagen engine? It is German.


----------



## teacherman

Stihlverado said:


> That a good idea, think it would work on a sand rail, with a volkswagen engine? It is German.



Or a PTO for a Lewis winch, and the sawmill attachment for the rear wheel. The possibilities are endlessssssssssssssss............. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> Or a PTO for a Lewis winch, and the sawmill attachment for the rear wheel. The possibilities are endlessssssssssssssss............. :greenchainsaw:



Do you who it was that was making those emblems?


----------



## stihl sawing

I tell ya, After running Les's 372, I want one. It eat my 460 alive. That's a screamin little demon. I may paint husky on the goldwing......................Well maybe not.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I need a little help, did anyone get a pic of Rod cutting the limbs near the big log we were cutting? Saw was 660 with the 36" bar, he thought someone did.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> It is coming in straight black, because I'm not willing to pay $800 for any of this year's custom colors. I will eventually get it painted either candy apple green with yellow two tone, or a light maroon/burgundy pearl color.
> 
> Right now, I have to concentrate on coming up with a good chunk of change between now and Christmas! LOL



Hay John, how about the 056 Mags? I'm interested but might not have a chunk of change big enough for a new bike. :rockn:


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Boys, et al:

Internets been down, very discouraging.

Rainy, dreary and downright unpleasant here. Wish,,,, well you know.

Found a tree, decent sized. I'll post pics when I can. Compared to the medium wood at the GTG, this is BIG wood.


----------



## Echo Kid

whats the best the bar and chain for in the woods ,and whats the best competition chain


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve you will like that saw I believe yours does not have decompression button these saws have a lot of compression when they get broke in. What kind of auction did you find it at.



Yeah Kenneth, it shocked me when I tried pulling it over the first time. It's as hard to pull over as my 100cc XP1020. You almost have to stand on it with both feet to pull it over. No drop starting for sure. That's how I tried to start it first and about pulled my fingers out of joint. You don't happen to know if a decompression button can be added do you?

I bought it at a local consignment auction. I guess I was fortunate that no one was familiar with that make saw. Anyway I think I got it at a reasonable price. It really screams.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> whats the best the bar and chain for in the woods ,and whats the best competition chain



20" bar and full chisel in the woods, that is my favorite bar I have something like 15 of them. No question on the chain for racing is square ground.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Yeah Kenneth, it shocked me when I tried pulling it over the first time. It's as hard to pull over as my 100cc XP1020. You almost have to stand on it with both feet to pull it over. No drop starting for sure. That's how I tried to start it first and about pulled my fingers out of joint. You don't happen to know if a decompression button can be added do you?
> 
> I bought it at a local consignment auction. I guess I was fortunate that no one was familiar with that make saw. Anyway I think I got it at a reasonable price. It really screams.



Congrats on the new saw.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> John thats for sure on the interest. I got with Big Johnson yesterday got him his Saw seemed real tickled with it.



Thanks for that Ken. Hope he likes it as well.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I tell ya, After running Les's 372, I want one. It eat my 460 alive. That's a screamin little demon. I may paint husky on the goldwing......................Well maybe not.



You forgot, Stock 372. Just a little muff mod. I really like alot.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Yeah Kenneth, it shocked me when I tried pulling it over the first time. It's as hard to pull over as my 100cc XP1020. You almost have to stand on it with both feet to pull it over. No drop starting for sure. That's how I tried to start it first and about pulled my fingers out of joint. You don't happen to know if a decompression button can be added do you?
> 
> I bought it at a local consignment auction. I guess I was fortunate that no one was familiar with that make saw. Anyway I think I got it at a reasonable price. It really screams.



If you pull it easily to TDC then pull it like you want to start it it will be much more cooperative.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My 962 didn't need decomp till I got it broke in know its real handy.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> 20" bar and full chisel in the woods, that is my favorite bar I have something like 15 of them. No question on the chain for racing is square ground.



And being a younger guy, you have plenty of time to figure out how to sharpen it!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> And being a younger guy, you have plenty of time to figure out how to sharpen it!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm still working on that. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Freehand et al:
> 
> I've been checking out the various architecture here.  I'm going to have to get some chisels to split those lene rocks for the hearth.
> 
> It's amazing what impresses these women. Show them a Jag, and they want a Focus. or Yugo.




Ya,this is the outfit I was telling you about,the first vid is how you split something real big.The second is trace cutting more manageable pieces......

Safe journeys......


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adN8AyYIbd0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adN8AyYIbd0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLUYiyHLYSI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLUYiyHLYSI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> 20" bar and full chisel in the woods, that is my favorite bar I have something like 15 of them. No question on the chain for racing is square ground.



Big plus one.Availability for 20" .050 stuff alone makes the size a good choice.


----------



## ropensaddle

I dusted today lol


----------



## stihl sawing

LOL, You ain't right Rope. That saw ain't never gonna get dirty.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You ain't right Rope. That saw ain't never gonna get dirty.



Not til the other ones quit runnin lol


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Not til the other ones quit runnin lol



Thats like 12 dog years!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

All I got to say is rope is a better man than me.


----------



## Echo Kid

*olympyk*



sawnami said:


> Yeah Kenneth, it shocked me when I tried pulling it over the first time. It's as hard to pull over as my 100cc XP1020. You almost have to stand on it with both feet to pull it over. No drop starting for sure. That's how I tried to start it first and about pulled my fingers out of joint. You don't happen to know if a decompression button can be added do you?
> 
> I bought it at a local consignment auction. I guess I was fortunate that no one was familiar with that make saw. Anyway I think I got it at a reasonable price. It really screams.



my olympyk has got a heck of lot compression.:chainsawguy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Echo Kid said:


> my olympyk has got a heck of lot compression.:chainsawguy:



Have U put a guage on it yet to see see how much?


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you pull it easily to TDC then pull it like you want to start it it will be much more cooperative.



Yeah, I think I've got the hang of it. 

Echo Kid, how do you like your Olympyk? What model is it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Picked this up today at an estate auction. Cleaned the carb. and it runs needs chain sharpened.


----------



## sawnami

Nice find Kenneth! Hope to see it at the next GTG. 

It's surprising how a GTG causes a CAD epidemic.:chainsawguy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ok so who has bought at least one saw since last GTG. Everyone be honest.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ok so who has bought at least one saw since last GTG. Everyone be honest.


 I have tried but I guess the other bidders have more money than me


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What saws have you been bidding on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I almost bought 2 remington electric saws so I would have something to run against the lipstick saw. But I couldn't get my self to nod.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ok so who has bought at least one saw since last GTG. Everyone be honest.



I haven't officially bought any, but did get 2 of them runnin since. Logging22 is supposed to come to the shop & bringin a 288 :chainsawguy: 50. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Nice find Kenneth! Hope to see it at the next GTG.
> 
> It's surprising how a GTG causes a CAD epidemic.:chainsawguy:



I plan on it being there. The paint is mostly gone U wouldn't Know which one it is. If I'm looking at the #H81 I believe it is a 130+cc.This is as close as I can get the color is different mine has only a few fleks of paint. I'm going of design.

Model: 80 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: MONO MANUFACTURING CO. 
SPRINGFIELD, MISSOURI, U.S.A. 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1959 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1961 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 7.98 cu. in. (131cc) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 2.5 in. (63.5 mm) 
PISTON STROKE: 1.625 in. (41.2 mm) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with cast iron sleeve 
INTAKE METHOD: Reed valves 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 8 
WEIGHT : 24 lbs. (10.8 kg) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Fairbanks Morse centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Sand cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Wico 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson HL series 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Shredded metal (chore girl) 
STARTER TYPE: Fairbanks Morse automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Manual 
OPERATING RPM: 4,500 
IGNITION TIMING: 0.160 in. (4.06 mm) before TDC 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.020 in. (0.51 mm) 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: fixed 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Champion J8J, Autolite A7X, AC M45 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.030 in. (0.76 mm) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 1/2 pint to 1 gallon = 16:1 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: SAE 30 non-detergent 
CHAIN PITCH: 7/16 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: Oregon 62C 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 16 in. (40 cm) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 24 in. (61 cm) 
COLOUR SCHEME: 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMMENTS: Used Power Products AH-81 engine type 40010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What saws have you been bidding on.



mainly 026 and 024


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> I have tried but I guess the other bidders have more money than me



I know what you mean. I made sure nobody stole any saws at the auction that I went to though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How much are they going for?


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How much are they going for?



200 plus if they are good running saws parts saws are bringing 120 plus cant take a chance on that


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I plan on it being there. The paint is mostly gone U wouldn't Know which one it is. If I'm looking at the #H81 I believe it is a 130+cc.This is as close as I can get the color is different mine has only a few fleks of paint. I'm going of design.
> 
> Model: 80
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> MANUFACTURED BY: MONO MANUFACTURING CO.
> SPRINGFIELD, MISSOURI, U.S.A.
> SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:
> YEAR INTRODUCED: 1959
> YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1961
> ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 7.98 cu. in. (131cc)
> NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1
> CYLINDER BORE: 2.5 in. (63.5 mm)
> PISTON STROKE: 1.625 in. (41.2 mm)
> CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with cast iron sleeve
> INTAKE METHOD: Reed valves
> MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 8
> WEIGHT : 24 lbs. (10.8 kg) powerhead only
> OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation
> HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid
> CHAIN BRAKE: none
> CLUTCH: Fairbanks Morse centrifugal
> DRIVE TYPE: Direct
> CONSTRUCTION: Sand cast magnesium
> MAGNETO TYPE: Wico
> CARBURETOR: Tillotson HL series
> MAJOR REPAIR KIT:
> MINOR REPAIR KIT:
> AIR FILTER SYSTEM: Shredded metal (chore girl)
> STARTER TYPE: Fairbanks Morse automatic rewind
> OIL PUMP: Manual
> OPERATING RPM: 4,500
> IGNITION TIMING: 0.160 in. (4.06 mm) before TDC
> BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.020 in. (0.51 mm)
> FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: fixed
> SPARK PLUG TYPE: Champion J8J, Autolite A7X, AC M45
> SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.030 in. (0.76 mm)
> CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball
> FUEL TANK CAPACITY:
> FUEL OIL RATIO: 1/2 pint to 1 gallon = 16:1
> RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular
> MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: SAE 30 non-detergent
> CHAIN PITCH: 7/16 in.
> CHAIN TYPE: Oregon 62C
> BAR MOUNT PATTERN:
> SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 16 in. (40 cm)
> LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 24 in. (61 cm)
> COLOUR SCHEME:
> PAINT CODES:
> ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST:
> SERVICE MANUAL:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> COMMENTS: Used Power Products AH-81 engine type 40010
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I've got a Monarch Silver King 8.1 with a AH81 engine. Unfortunately it's just a parts saw . It has been "rigged" to death literally.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> mainly 026 and 024



024 huh? I know a guy that just had one gave to him:yoyo:, lol.


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> 200 plus if they are good running saws parts saws are bringing 120 plus cant take a chance on that



I better not tell how much they went for at the auction that I went to then. I didn't realize they were worth that much.:bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

U all have a good nite. 5am is almost here.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> I better not tell how much they went for at the auction that I went to then. I didn't realize they were worth that much.:bang:


 OK you got me curious how much


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> 024 huh? I know a guy that just had one gave to him:yoyo:, lol.


 you dont have to rub it in


----------



## little possum

sawnami said:


> I've got a Monarch Silver King 8.1 with a AH81 engine. Unfortunately it's just a parts saw . It has been "rigged" to death literally.


Wow another Silver King? Any pictures?

Dad has been hunting a piston and cylinder for his.

Weather turned for ya'll yet? I know last December it was about 20degrees one morning we were sittin in the rice field.


----------



## atvguns

Cant figure out the double quote thing


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Cant figure out the double quote thing



click the icon in the lower right corner next to the quote icon on the posts you want to quote. Then click the quote icon on the last post you want to quote.


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> 200 plus if they are good running saws parts saws are bringing 120 plus cant take a chance on that



How about and 025 or MS250?

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/2011381587.html


----------



## atvguns

well that is simple I was doing it all backwards thanks Stumpy


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> How about and 025 or MS250?
> 
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/2011381587.html


 I am wanting something in the pro line I have the 029 not really impresed with the quality


----------



## Freehand




----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> OK you got me curious how much



I don't recall the exact price but were all the saws were less than $100 except for an 029 that brought $190.


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


>


 I would hit the wrong lever and drive off the end


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> well that is simple I was doing it all backwards thanks Stumpy



Your welcome buddy.


----------



## sawnami

little possum said:


> Wow another Silver King? Any pictures?
> 
> Dad has been hunting a piston and cylinder for his.
> 
> Weather turned for ya'll yet? I know last December it was about 20degrees one morning we were sittin in the rice field.



I can take a pic sometime if you want to see it. It is hanging in my old goat barn. It's not too photogenic though.


----------



## teacherman

atvguns said:


> 200 plus if they are good running saws parts saws are bringing 120 plus cant take a chance on that



Must have been sponsored by ebay...:yoyo:


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Love this one...Great pics Steve!



I like the pic of logging2 in the background using the 009. Kind of puts it all in perspective.


----------



## teacherman

teacherman said:


> GRRRRR!
> So that's how you treat me, huh, Les. :hmm3grin2orange: Just for the record, the Road King I ordered yesterday will be black. "_send it to teacherman, he likes pink things......"_ indeed.
> Yeah, all except for the pink stuff you wear at the lumber jack bar a few counties over...
> 
> "I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Uhhh, just fer the record, I was only kidding. Nobody responded with the laughter I expected, so I wanted to make sure..... 

So how is that little climbing saw working out, Les? Have you modded it yet?
:chainsawguy:


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


>



That is hilarious! 

Check out this one. It is amazing. I would never do this......

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-moscow-motorcyclists-crazy-high-speed-commute/#continued

There was no embed code for it, so you have to click the link. Freaky.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I dusted today lol



Still no bar on it, or old pic?  


stumpyshusky said:


> All I got to say is rope is a better man than me.


Me too.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Picked this up today at an estate auction. Cleaned the carb. and it runs needs chain sharpened.



Man thats Nice.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mornin fellas, I'm off to make some big sticks into little sticks.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> mornin fellas, I'm off to make some big sticks into little sticks.:chainsawguy:



Have fun, I cut three pickups worth last couple days.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> mornin fellas, I'm off to make some big sticks into little sticks.:chainsawguy:





supercabs78 said:


> Have fun, I cut three pickups worth last couple days.


I have 5 rank stacked up 5 more to go hope to get around to that in the next couple of weeks or I may wait till the snow starts hitting the gound makes it more fun


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I have 5 rank stacked up 5 more to go hope to get around to that in the next couple of weeks or I may wait till the snow starts hitting the gound makes it more fun



I try to have 20 rick cut way before I need it, but this year I'm way behind. Few years back before I started collecting saws ( I only had one and it wouln't run.) I ran out of wood and was cutting then run put some in the stove, swore I'd never get that far behind again. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> I would hit the wrong lever and drive off the end


No doubt,and that bridge looming in the background is cause for concern......


teacherman said:


> I like the pic of logging2 in the background using the 009. Kind of puts it all in perspective.


Ya lotta action in that one....


teacherman said:


> That is hilarious!
> 
> Check out this one. It is amazing. I would never do this......
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/27/video-moscow-motorcyclists-crazy-high-speed-commute/#continued
> 
> There was no embed code for it, so you have to click the link. Freaky.


Those vids make me hold on to my computer chair for dear life.


stumpyshusky said:


> mornin fellas, I'm off to make some big sticks into little sticks.:chainsawguy:


Ya,gonna cut a buncha walnut firewood today too........give that 024 hell!


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Have fun, I cut three pickups worth last couple days.



Must be some cheap pick ups!


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Must be some cheap pick ups!



Haw!


----------



## RVALUE

I've been staying in an area that makes Eureka Springs seem ultra conservative. Can you say Ojai, California?

Good thing were headed to San Diego tomorrow. Probably into another fiasco. (with my wife and her sisters planning it.)

Too bad I didn't drive out, may of been able to score some classic saws.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

supercabs78 said:


> Tough one, money, quaility, brand loyalty, dealer service, everyone has there oppinion and for them it's the right saw. I like the 026 in that class. Someone else will say huske someone else will say dolmar.


someone else will say Olympyk 251B


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Boys, I won't be on much this next week. Heading out for Marine Graduation.


tell him semper fi from an old one


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I'm off tomorrow for a Marine Graduation. Gonna be quiet for a while. How can I get some rep for that?
> 
> The quiet that is........


gotcha reppd


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had to make room for this olympic 254.


lub da saw. you like it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Well I was high bidder on the Olympyk 962. Now I own an Italian saw.:chainsawguy:
> 
> The Stihl's, Jonsered's and Husky's were too rich for my cheapskate blood.:hmm3grin2orange: They froze up on bidding on the Olympyk long enough for me to win it.
> 
> It runs great and is ready to go cut wood. My wife is thinking that she may want to claim it as her main wood cutting saw.
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_4680.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4680.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


i'm drollin. where you go to auction?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Ya said:


> NO go on the 024, it has a bad intake boot. No biggie it's gonna be a good project this winter.
> me and my buddy cut about 3 cord of red & white oak today. my butt is draggin now. The 268 ran like a dream all day today, finally gittin broke in. :rockn:


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Uhhh, just fer the record, I was only kidding. Nobody responded with the laughter I expected, so I wanted to make sure.....
> 
> So how is that little climbing saw working out, Les? Have you modded it yet?
> :chainsawguy:



John, the Lakeside 084 will NEVER be modded as long as i own it. Too good a saw to play with. I just like looking at it, for now. I got the Cannon 60" bar coming from Madsens. Should look pretty cool. Thanks again brother.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Picked this up today at an estate auction. Cleaned the carb. and it runs needs chain sharpened.



Hey Ken, is all you do is go to auctions? Every day it seems like you go to one. I wish i could get to ONE auction. Aint been to one in years.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> John, the Lakeside 084 will NEVER be modded as long as i own it. Too good a saw to play with. I just like looking at it, for now. I got the Cannon 60" bar coming from Madsens. Should look pretty cool. Thanks again brother.:biggrinbounce2:


Trade ya Lipstick for it.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Trade ya Lipstick for it.



You put 10 grand with that offer and we got a deal. No joke.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Hey Ken, is all you do is go to auctions? Every day it seems like you go to one. I wish i could get to ONE auction. Aint been to one in years.



Thats were i find i lot of bargins some better than others. I try to go to the ones that have saws or saws or saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You will be suprised at what you will find.


----------



## logging22

No sales round here like that. Good on ya brother.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'm embarrassed to say what I pay for some things.


----------



## teacherman

*Sure.*



supercabs78 said:


> Hay John, how about the 056 Mags? I'm interested but might not have a chunk of change big enough for a new bike. :rockn:



PM sent.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> You put 10 grand with that offer and we got a deal. No joke.


Well ok then, Let me save up and we''ll talk. Let's see..... 10 grand will take me 20 years to save, Aww forget it, i'll be dead probably.lol


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Well ok then, Let me save up and we''ll talk. Let's see..... 10 grand will take me 20 years to save, Aww forget it, i'll be dead probably.lol



The money you make? You could buy one a day and stihl have change.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> The money you make? You could buy one a day and stihl have change.


You gotta remember, School shop Teacher. Decent benefites but We don't make nothing.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.



You guys have fun wish I was closer.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.



Hey can i come? Huh, can i, can i, Huh , can i????? Oh please Stumpy can i come to your GTG this Sunday? I would really like t be there. I promise to be quiet and stay in the corner and all, just like you said. The other people wont even know im there. Promise.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Hey can i come? Huh, can i, can i, Huh , can i????? Oh please Stumpy can i come to your GTG this Sunday? I would really like t be there. I promise to be quiet and stay in the corner and all, just like you said. The other people wont even know im there. Promise.



OH, alright, But you gotta be good, or else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Hey can i come? Huh, can i, can i, Huh , can i????? Oh please Stumpy can i come to your GTG this Sunday? I would really like t be there. I promise to be quiet and stay in the corner and all, just like you said. The other people wont even know im there. Promise.



You can hide in a corner as well as I can


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You can hide in a corner as well as I can



Its a big corner.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It would have to be. Especially if you bring your new climbing saw :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It would have to be. Especially if you bring your new climbing saw :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



Love my new climbing saw. Just wish i could find some 10" climbing spikes to go with it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

My shop is only 30'x40'. good luck


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> My shop is only 30'x40'. good luck



Show off.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Show off.



Aint much to show off.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Hope you guys have fun.



Thanks SS. Gonna take a few pics for ya. Unless you want to come??:chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Thanks SS. Gonna take a few pics for ya. Unless you want to come??:chainsawguy:


I wish, But can't make it. I'm still waitin on the video.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> I wish, But can't make it. I'm still waitin on the video.



Crap the vid. How bout i send you the camera and you post it. I cant figure it out.:bang::bang:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Crap the vid. How bout i send you the camera and you post it. I cant figure it out.:bang::bang:


You gotta download it to youtube then here.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You gotta download it to youtube then here.



Well, that make sense. Maybe. Ill give that a try tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Its a big corner.



Les, here's the method you can use to blend in.:hmm3grin2orange:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyQELSYLEkE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyQELSYLEkE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Les, here's the method you can use to blend in.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyQELSYLEkE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NyQELSYLEkE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



 He'd still be taller than me!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.



Man this is some short notice, I had no internet yesterday. I am interested I got some trading material for some saws.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5084883821/" title="Mini Mac by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5084883821_829f347bd8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Mini Mac" /></a>
Ha HA HA No really they are here. 

Stumpy PM me some directions.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.





logging22 said:


> Hey can i come? Huh, can i, can i, Huh , can i????? Oh please Stumpy can i come to your GTG this Sunday? I would really like t be there. I promise to be quiet and stay in the corner and all, just like you said. The other people wont even know im there. Promise.





stumpyshusky said:


> OH, alright, But you gotta be good, or else.





Just in case anyone get any bright ideas the Mini Mac will be pad locked to the truck. :hmm3grin2orange:

















Pad locked to Stumpy's truck when I leave.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the van packed early this morning with trading stuff, excited over this GTG.

<a href='http://cheezburger.com/View/2370311936'><img src='http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/7/6/128913841728946332.jpg' id='_r_a_2370311936' title="Roof Rack Fail" alt="Roof Rack Fail" /></a>


----------



## Freehand

Steven's getting those tires aired up too......


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> You gotta download it to youtube then here.



Down toward the bottom of the youtube vid is the embed code. Copy that and paste it into the little yellow square at the top of the post window (right above the text you're writing )with a mountain in it. Click on that square, than paste the code into the little bar that appears, then hit enter. Should pop rigth up in the post.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> I got the van packed early this morning with trading stuff, excited over this GTG.
> 
> <a href='http://cheezburger.com/View/2370311936'><img src='http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/7/6/128913841728946332.jpg' id='_r_a_2370311936' title="Roof Rack Fail" alt="Roof Rack Fail" /></a>



So your collecting bikes. or have a house or two full of kids.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got into LA proper, for those of you keeping up....

Rainy, what never happens here... Just my luck.

Wishing I was back home......


----------



## RVALUE

But since I can't be home, a potload of rep would be nice......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Gotta spread it Dan......slow train comin' round'


----------



## RVALUE

I should have said, "for those of you stalking me........" 

on the serious side, I sure learned alot from you freehand, at the last gtg, and thanks ss for posting the neat videos.

And supercabs for the pics.


Here's how a conversation here goes with my saying: "Heck no, I don't waste my time on Facebook." :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

I heard somebody was stalking Spacemule........chilling........


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> I heard somebody was stalking Spacemule........chilling........



That it is.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> That it is.:hmm3grin2orange:



Kind of like hunting crows. You don't have much when you bag one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Kind of like hunting crows. You don't have much when you bag one.





I couldn't hit you but did try.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I couldn't hit you but did try.



You really thinking bout coming over this weekend? That would be cool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> You really thinking bout coming over this weekend? That would be cool.



Yep he has a couple thing I'm interested in, if you haven't talked him out of them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its four hours for me so when are you showing, so I can get out of here on time?


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Yep he has a couple thing I'm interested in, if you haven't talked him out of them.



I havent yet. SO you better get over here and get em!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Yep he has a couple thing I'm interested in, if you haven't talked him out of them.





logging22 said:


> I havent yet. SO you better get over here and get em!!



I have something you both want, and you both have something I want. This could get very interesting:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I havent yet. SO you better get over here and get em!!



I don't have to leave with a saw, mainly come watch the deal go down. Talk saws with some sawyers.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I have something you both want, and you both have something I want. This could get very interesting:monkey:



Well..........just keep it between the 45,000 of us!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I have something you both want, and you both have something I want. This could get very interesting:monkey:



Now that is funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I have something you both want, and you both have something I want. This could get very interesting:monkey:



Les also has a saw or two :monkey: I like.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sounds like a (saw) swingers party, nobodys leavin with what came with.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds like a (saw) swingers party, nobodys leavin with what came with.



 Do you think that 084 depreciated any in the past week? :chainsawguy:


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Do you think that 084 depreciated any in the past week? :chainsawguy:



Nope. It did not.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

From what I hear the fair market value on a 084 just went up about 100,000%


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Nope. It did not.



I was afraid of that, wanting a big saw on a homeowner budget. :jawdrop:

I can't wait another chance to see you guys.


----------



## stihl sawing

This a good place to buy a saw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> This a good place to buy a saw?



Won't know till after this weekend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihl sawing said:


> This a good place to buy a saw?



Only if U are a saw swinger.:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Only if U are a saw swinger.:jawdrop:


I've swung a couple across the woods before. That make me a swinger?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish i lived closer it sounds like it could get interesting.:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just hope all who come will enjoy the visit. 
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> I just hope all who come will enjoy the visit.
> :greenchainsaw:


Well ya know they will, Wish you was closer. Just keep Les in line. he might go mad dog.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So what saws are u all trading?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Well ya know they will, Wish you was closer. Just keep Les in line. he might go mad dog.



I'll put him to work if he gets out of line, or just threatin him with a hug


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not the hug please not the hug...:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what saws are u all trading?



Well I'll put it this way, I've got a couple of old Stihls up for grabs & they both have a Husky or two that I'm interested in. 

I'm gonna be worthless this week waiting for sunday.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not the hug please not the hug...:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



:love1::love1:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I just hope all who come will enjoy the visit.
> :greenchainsaw:



It will be fun talking saws and ####.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what saws are u all trading?


I'm just bringing a few old saws and maybe do a little swaping. Mainly just hanging out.


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not the hug please not the hug...:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



 you guys and all the hugging.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> It will be fun talking saws and ####.
> 
> 
> I'm just bringing a few old saws and maybe do a little swaping. Mainly just hanging out.
> 
> 
> you guys and all the hugging.



I was hopin you'd bring a couple of your newer stihls, if you got room.


----------



## sawnami

Here I live closer than anybody and I can't make it

Remember, pics or it didn't happen:yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I was hopin you'd bring a couple of your newer stihls, if you got room.



Not a problem.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Here I live closer than anybody and I can't make it
> 
> Remember, pics or it didn't happen:yoyo:



I'll take the camera, now if I can get them to stand still long enough.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish i lived closer it sounds like it could get interesting.:monkey:



With this crew, it could get downright deviant! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I'll take the camera, now if I can get them to stand still long enough.



You don't have to worry about getting a shot of me, I was in plenty of pics from Dans. seemed like every other one had me in the background. Most of them I was at my truck tryin to get a saw to run:deadhorse:


----------



## sawnami

supercabs78 said:


> I'll take the camera, now if I can get them to stand still long enough.



You could dangle something shiny in front of Logging22:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> You could dangle something shiny in front of Logging22:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are we going to have a fire? I really like standing around the fire.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Are we going to have a fire? I really like standing around the fire.



We can, not sure how long everybody was going to stay.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> We can, not sure how long everybody was going to stay.



I can't just grab all your saws and haul ass, without hanging out and making you feel better about it. :censored: Joking. 

I will be staying a little while to far of a drive to not hang out and shoot the ####.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I can't just grab all your saws and haul ass, without hanging out and making you feel better about it. :censored: Joking.
> 
> I will be staying a little while to far of a drive to not hang out and shoot the ####.



Pitch a tent if you like, the dogs will prob keep you warm.


----------



## RVALUE

Did you guys plan this specifically so I couldn't come? Is that your MO? Is that what MO stands for? 

Why didn't you just come out and say, we don't


----------



## Freehand

Modus operandi.


----------



## RVALUE

Mosuri


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Freehand

Some down hea call it Misery......also call the inhabitants "Zurons".......


----------



## Freehand

"Home of the lame and the lead-footed":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey I'm headed for the San Diego Zoo, think they have any of those specimens there? 


We could trap some, and take them one. Could use a chainsaw for bait?

:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

Too dangerous and ill-tempered......also very expensive to feed......


----------



## Freehand

Apparently,it is impossible to get a rise out of a Missourian mid-day......maybe after dark and a six pack:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

Actually I thought it was pretty funny. But then I'm not a native.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Turn my back on you guys for half a day & see what happens. Is this National crap on the sho-me state day or what.
Sorry Dan this GTG was just a spur of the moment deal. Wasn't plannin on inviting anybody else, but figured I would show some hospitality to my AS Bro's. Whish everybody could come.

When you pass by the primate exhibit, tell Freehands family I said HI.:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

Lurch2 said:


> Actually I thought it was pretty funny. But then I'm not a native.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Be sure to take a look at the Zuron exhibit Dan.Can't miss it,it'll be two or three acres of empty beer cans with a couple deer stands out in the middle......they're usually up there sleepin'


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Be sure to take a look at the Zuron exhibit Dan.Can't miss it,it'll be two or three acres of empty beer cans with a couple deer stands out in the middle......they're usually up there sleepin'



Don't let the deer stand fool ya. It might be disguised as an old pickup cab stuck in a tree.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Well ya know they will, Wish you was closer. Just keep Les in line. he might go mad dog.



You know it brody!!:bang:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll put him to work if he gets out of line, or just threatin him with a hug



Not the hug do0d!! :check:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> You could dangle something shiny in front of Logging22:hmm3grin2orange:



 Shiny things and food. Does it every time.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Shiny things and food. Does it every time.



Bout time you showed up. those Arkysaw boys are gettin rowdy.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Bout time you showed up. those Arkysaw boys are gettin rowdy.



They be hatin,cause they can come to the GTG!!:bang:


----------



## Freehand

Rowdy like midget wrasslin'?


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.





logging22 said:


> Hey can i come? Huh, can i, can i, Huh , can i????? Oh please Stumpy can i come to your GTG this Sunday? I would really like t be there. I promise to be quiet and stay in the corner and all, just like you said. The other people wont even know im there. Promise.





stumpyshusky said:


> OH, alright, But you gotta be good, or else.



SHHHHH, Im gonna follow Les unless he gets lost then, um Im gonna get lost too. . . :censored::bang:


stihl sawing said:


> Hope you guys have fun.


Why dont you come and chaperone us Dad!!!! We can celebrate your birthday!!!


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Only if U are a saw swinger.:jawdrop:



Thats how you get these dang "saws" to work!!! Swing them, and Ive been so close too!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya gotta watch those arkansas guys.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Ya gotta watch those arkansas guys.



So you gonna swing by and give me some pointers on what to watch out for?


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> So you gonna swing by and give me some pointers on what to watch out for?


I dunno... I live in new york.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> I dunno... I live in new york.



Yeah, aint it beside Montana? Its on the way!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah, aint it beside Montana? Its on the way!!


Pretty close.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got in.

That zoo gives our Safari Park in Gentry a run for its money.

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Pretty close.



So your coming?!


----------



## RVALUE

I suppose someone didn't like my posts here. A yankee, (further than a Muron  ) negged me! And he has alot of clout. Big NEG. 

Dang Dang Dang.

See you later Logging, I'll never be close again.....


----------



## RVALUE

PS

This seriously jeopardizes my ability to pay my water and electric bills with excess rep.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I suppose someone didn't like my posts here. A yankee, (further than a Muron  ) negged me! And he has alot of clout. Big NEG.
> 
> Dang Dang Dang.
> 
> See you later Logging, I'll never be close again.....



Tried to give you a little back, but haven't spread enough yet.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I suppose someone didn't like my posts here. A yankee, (further than a Muron  ) negged me! And he has alot of clout. Big NEG.
> 
> Dang Dang Dang.
> 
> See you later Logging, I'll never be close again.....


Well that stinks, Who would do such a thing in this thread. I just got ya a couple days ago or i would help you out.


----------



## RVALUE

It's those darn page oners.......can't take a joke.........


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> It's those darn page oners.......can't take a joke.........


I dunno, I would think that everyone on page one knows everyone else and knows whos jokin around, Anyway i'll get ya some green when it lets me.


----------



## RVALUE

Get this, he's ticked about my old age, too boot. Guess I won't be getting any birthday rep.


----------



## Ljute

I'm sorry... I repped the old man with red. Could have killed him!

First time I ever made that goof, and couldn't have happened to a better person.

Skip my rep and give it to Rvalue please!


----------



## Ljute

Now who else did I red rep by mistake???


----------



## Ljute

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either...
Why couldn't it have been Vandealy??

Guess I better not show at the GTG now, folks be gunnin' fer me!


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Some down hea call it Misery......also call the inhabitants "Zurons".......





RVALUE said:


> Hey I'm headed for the San Diego Zoo, think they have any of those specimens there?
> 
> 
> We could trap some, and take them one. Could use a chainsaw for bait?





freehandslabber said:


> Too dangerous and ill-tempered......also very expensive to feed......





stumpyshusky said:


> Turn my back on you guys for half a day & see what happens. Is this National crap on the sho-me state day or what.
> Sorry Dan this GTG was just a spur of the moment deal. Wasn't plannin on inviting anybody else, but figured I would show some hospitality to my AS Bro's. Whish everybody could come.
> 
> When you pass by the primate exhibit, tell Freehands family I said HI.



I see how it is. You Redlegs boycott the Kansas GTG, then don't even invite anyone else to your GTG.

Kind of like Jescoe White discovers snobbery...








freehandslabber said:


> Be sure to take a look at the Zuron exhibit Dan.Can't miss it,it'll be two or three acres of empty beer cans with a couple deer stands out in the middle......they're usually up there sleepin'



And you can sample the "sloppy eggs....."





And yew kin fahnd yew a good wahf, tew!






An' yew kin party on down, tew! Saturday Night got it goin' on!






That oughta teech them Mizurahns to snub us Freestaters...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stumpyshusky said:


> Open invite Mini GTG. Just in case anybody will be in my neck of the woods on sunday. I've got a couple of guys from AS commin to the shop to visit. All are welcom.





teacherman said:


> I see how it is. You Redlegs boycott the Kansas GTG, then don't even invite anyone else to your GTG.
> 
> Kind of like Jescoe White discovers snobbery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can sample the "sloppy eggs....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yew kin fahnd yew a good wahf, tew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An' yew kin party on down, tew! Saturday Night got it goin' on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That oughta teech them Mizurahns to snub us Freestaters...



Everybody was invited, even you. Logging was wanting to do some scrapbooking


----------



## Art Vandelay

Ljute said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either...
> Why couldn't it have been Vandealy??
> 
> Guess I better not show at the GTG now, folks be gunnin' fer me!



You negged me last week. It will be alright, paybacks are a beech.


----------



## logging22

Somebody get Teacherman some better glasses.:deadhorse:


----------



## atvguns

CAD must not be going over very well


----------



## logging22

:hmm3grin2orange:Come on Stumpy...


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:Come on Stumpy...



I see some :love1: in your future


----------



## RVALUE

Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching. 

A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today. Couldn't have been pleasanter.


----------



## stihl sawing

So, Are you guys gonna post some pics of this weekend. Also someone needs to get a good pic of Les scrapbooking.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Yes, by all means you guys have fun.

We will be flapping our wings east.

(this is a no fap zone we are in at the moment.)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> So, Are you guys gonna post some pics of this weekend. Also someone needs to get a good pic of Les scrapbooking.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hope Les & Steven brings a camera. I don't have one yet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Yes, by all means you guys have fun.
> 
> We will be flapping our wings east.
> 
> (this is a no fap zone we are in at the moment.)



We'll do our best to enjoy ourselves:hmm3grin2orange:. 
Have a safe trip hope


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching.
> 
> A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today. Couldn't have been pleasanter.



Happy to hear that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I hope Les & Steven brings a camera. I don't have one yet.



I'll bring my camera.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I'll bring my camera.



:yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> I'll bring my camera.


make sure to get some of Les scrapbooking.:yourock:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching.
> 
> A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today. Couldn't have been pleasanter.



Congratulations!!

Tell your son that we are honored that he chose to serve and protect our country and way of life.


----------



## stihl sawing

sawnami said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Tell your son that we are honored that he chose to serve and protect our country and way of life.


:agree2:Well said.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> make sure to get some of Les scrapbooking.:yourock:



:hmm3grin2orange:
Orange and white glitter everywhere. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Orange and white glitter everywhere. :chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Orange and white glitter everywhere. :chainsawguy:


Thought that was glitter i wiped off lipsticks handle when i got it home.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*scrapbooking*







We will need one of these Bedazzlers





Glitter


----------



## sawnami

Oh yeah Dan, ask your son if he could pull some strings and get me a flight in a AV8B Harrier trainer.:monkey:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=AV8-B-3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/AV8-B-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> We will need one of these Bedazzlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter



If you bring all that we can decorate the Lakeside 084


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Oh yeah Dan, ask your son if he could pull some strings and get me a flight in a AV8B Harrier trainer.:monkey:
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=AV8-B-3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/AV8-B-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Thats a cool pic.


----------



## sawnami

Thanks
Tammi and I love going to air shows.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> If you bring all that we can decorate the Lakeside 084


 Stump I think I have changed my mind about coming to the mini gtg just dont look like it will be my kind of thing. I mean I dont want to end up wearing a strawberryshortcake apron or nothing like that


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stump I think I have changed my mind about coming to the mini gtg just dont look like it will be my kind of thing. I mean I dont want to end up wearing a strawberryshortcake apron or nothing like that



Don't worry, Loggin won't let anybody else wear it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Stump I think I have changed my mind about coming to the mini gtg just dont look like it will be my kind of thing. I mean I dont want to end up wearing a strawberryshortcake apron or nothing like that



:monkey: ................................................................


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> Stump I think I have changed my mind about coming to the mini gtg just dont look like it will be my kind of thing. I mean I dont want to end up wearing a strawberryshortcake apron or nothing like that


It's ok, It wont make the pages here. We all turned the cameras off when all that started.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## atvguns

:kilt:


stumpyshusky said:


> Don't worry, Loggin won't let anybody else wear it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> It's ok, It wont make the pages here. We all turned the cameras off when all that started.:greenchainsaw:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> It's ok, It wont make the pages here. We all turned the cameras off when all that started.:greenchainsaw:



You beat me to it.


----------



## stihl sawing

Can't remember how it all got started, Also who was playin the banjo at that time?


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> It's ok, It wont make the pages here. We all turned the cameras off when all that started.:greenchainsaw:



Ok as long as I dont have to participate in any hugs or is that touchy feally stuff just between Loggin and stumpy


----------



## Mastermind

stihl sawing said:


> It's ok, It wont make the pages here. We all turned the cameras off when all that started.:greenchainsaw:



Really??? What about the pics you PMed to me???


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> CAD must not be going over very well


Didnt know anyone had that picture!!!


supercabs78 said:


> We will need one of these Bedazzlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter



He had me pack mine, said you guys broke his at the Ar. GTG!!


----------



## atvguns

mastermind7864 said:


> Really??? What about the pics you PMed to me???



I knew it !!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Ok as long as I dont have to participate in any hugs or is that touchy feally stuff just between Loggin and stumpy



Oh, so you just like to watch:dunno:


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Oh, so you just like to watch:dunno:



Window peaker!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> Oh, so you just like to watch:dunno:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

mastermind7864 said:


> Really??? What about the pics you PMed to me???


Snitch.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Oh so just like to watch:dunno:



:help:


----------



## Mastermind

Stihlverado said:


> Window peaker!!:jawdrop:



Cheetos eater.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Window peaker!!:jawdrop:


Yeah, We practiced that too, Steven brought an old window to peek through at the activitys.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Window peaker!!:jawdrop:



Where's Les? He's missin all the fun:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind

stihl sawing said:


> Snitch.



Revenge is sweet.


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Where's Les? He's missin all the fun:greenchainsaw:


Dunno, But i bet it involves a bag of Cheetos.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Where's Les? He's missin all the fun:greenchainsaw:



are you lonely


----------



## Work Saw Collector

opcorn:



stumpyshusky said:


> Oh, so you just like to watch:dunno:



opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> are you lonely



I'll show you lonely when you show up.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll show you lonely when you show up.



Oh no Les might get jeolous if you start huging on someone else


----------



## Stihlverado

mastermind7864 said:


> Cheetos eater.


 Only with one hand!!!:blush:




stumpyshusky said:


> Where's Les? He's missin all the fun:greenchainsaw:



I dunno but I am missing my cheesies!!


----------



## atvguns




----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Only with one hand!!!:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno but I am missing my cheesies!!


Was only a half of bag too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Only with one hand!!!:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno but I am missing my cheesies!!




You guys are gonna make me pee my skirt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Not sure what I'm walking into, but I'll be there opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> You guys are gonna make me pee my skirt.:hmm3grin2orange:



Again???


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> You guys are gonna make me pee my skirt.:hmm3grin2orange:


Think i remember you saying that at the GTG, BTW: That 50's Pink Poodle skirt looked really good onya.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Not sure what I'm walking into, but I'll be there opcorn:



Make sure to bring the saws!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Think i remember you saying that at the GTG, BTW: That 50's Pink Poodle skirt looked really good onya.



Thanks, Les liked it too.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Make sure to bring the saws!!!:greenchainsaw:



Only have 3, and I'll bring em


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Only have 3, and I'll bring em



That sounds good. Been wantin to run a those two huskys you got.


----------



## Stihlverado

sunfish said:


> Only have 3, and I'll bring em



WHATchaGOT?


----------



## Stihlverado

I got one too!!


----------



## sunfish

Stihlverado said:


> WHATchaGOT?



Couple little Huskys and old Poulan. In my sig...


----------



## Stihlverado

sunfish said:


> Couple little Huskys and old Poulan. In my sig...



Sweet!!! I guess I'll get to meet ya sunday !! Always glad to meet new people!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> I got one too!!



One what?


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> One what?



CRAP. . . I dont remember. . . what were we talking about?


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching.
> 
> A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today.  Couldn't have been pleasanter.





I think everyone should do 4 years in the military or 2 in jail. Either one will grow ya the #### up.

I glad your son is making you proud, so many sons don't make us proud.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> CRAP. . . I dont remember. . . what were we talking about?



IDK you tell me!


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> CRAP. . . I dont remember. . . what were we talking about?



Poodle skirts I think


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> IDK you tell me!



:censored::dunno:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Poodle skirts I think



Now thats funny.


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> :censored::dunno:



hows the kombi working out have you had it awhile


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> :censored::dunno:



Do you have a 346? Maybee that was it.


----------



## Freehand

The wife is dragging me out on vacation fellers......backpacking in the Smokey Mountains.......Be back in a week or so.......y'all keep that thread warm now


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> The wife is dragging me out on vacation fellers......backpacking in the Smokey Mountains.......Be back in a week or so.......y'all keep that thread warm now



Sounds cool, Have fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This has gone from a mini to a full size GTG.


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> Poodle skirts I think


 Are we suppose to bring them too?
Packing list:
:kilt:

:spam:


stumpyshusky said:


> Do you have a 346? Maybee that was it.


 No I tried to get a nice little husky 50 the other day and was told I couldnt have it!! But I did run a 288 thats suppose to go to some one though. . .:monkey:


freehandslabber said:


> The wife is dragging me out on vacation fellers......backpacking in the Smokey Mountains.......Be back in a week or so.......y'all keep that thread warm now



Hope the vacation goes good! Dont get to close to the edge, there may be a reason shes taking ya to the mountains!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What time is everyone showing up? I need to know when to get on the road.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> What time is everyone showing up? I need to know when to get on the road.



Im not sure, Im going to get with Les this afternoon and see what kind of agenda he has plotted out. I think he was talking fairly early, around 5 I think but were only 'bout an hour or so out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Im not sure, Im going to get with Les this afternoon and see what kind of agenda he has plotted out. I think he was talking fairly early, around 5 I think but were only 'bout an hour or so out.



Let me know I'm four hours out, give me a little time. See you guys Sunday.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Let me know I'm four hours out, give me a little time. See you guys Sunday.



Whenever you guys want to get here is fine with me. I'll try to be up & around by 7:00 AM.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Whenever you guys want to get here is fine with me. I'll try to be up & around by 7:00 AM.



I can do 7 to 8ish.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I can do 7 to 8ish.



Sweet.
I'm off to go buck some firewood, Got 20-sometrees on the ground at a fella's down the road.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet.
> I'm off to go buck some firewood, Got 20-sometrees on the ground at a fella's down the road.:greenchainsaw:



Cool so we will have some rounds to turn into chips and noodles.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Whenever you guys want to get here is fine with me. I'll try to be up & around by 7:00 AM.



Liar




You won't sleep at all.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't sleep at all.......



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Sounds like you guys are going to have a good time. Have fun and take pics for us. Remember the scrapbooking pics.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Whenever you guys want to get here is fine with me. I'll try to be up & around by 7:00 AM.



I was planning 6am ??? 




Seriously, I should be there around 9am.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

User Name .............Posts 
stihl sawing ..........577 
supercabs78 .........565 
ropensaddle ..........484 
RVALUE ................445 
freehandslabber .....275 
logging22 ..............257 
stumpyshusky ........199 
WKEND LUMBERJAK.. 183 
teacherman ...........104 
Stihlverado ............75 

Some of you sure do a bunch of posting in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> User Name .............Posts
> stihl sawing ..........577
> supercabs78 .........565
> ropensaddle ..........484
> RVALUE ................445
> freehandslabber .....275
> logging22 ..............257
> stumpyshusky ........199
> WKEND LUMBERJAK.. 183
> teacherman ...........104
> Stihlverado ............75
> 
> Some of you sure do a bunch of posting in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


OK,OK, I get the hint.......I'll shut up.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I was planning 6am ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I should be there around 9am.



I gotcha GTG Rep.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> OK,OK, I get the hint.......I'll shut up.lol



Me too, posted a bunch but I didn't say anything. :monkey:



I can't believe Rope let me pass him.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't sleep at all.......



You know me better than I thought.


----------



## little possum

Can I reccomend breakfast at the Hunt & Harvest Cafe near Delaplaine? 


You guys make me jealous with another GTG already


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wasn't planning on bringing them all this time, but If I have a saw you want to try tell me before Sunday morning and I'll pack it also.

So far ready to go is:

Camera :camera:

Dolmar 120SI 68CC sharpened 20", 
036 61CC sharpened 20", 
038 67CC sharpened 20", 
MS460 76CC just put a new chain on it 25", 
MS660 91CC cut ok last time so left it alone 36". :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I wasn't planning on bringing them all this time, but If I have a saw you want to try tell me before Sunday morning and I'll pack it also.
> 
> So far ready to go is:
> 
> Camera :camera:
> 
> Dolmar 120SI 68CC sharpened 20",
> 036 61CC sharpened 20",
> 038 67CC sharpened 20",
> MS460 76CC just put a new chain on it 25",
> MS660 91CC cut ok last time so left it alone 36". :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds good, Are you bringin that 288?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep it, and a project 29CC screaming demon.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Yep it, and a project 29CC screaming demon.



OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!



:agree2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

For the Mini Mac. We might play the old game of not it, last one to say not it must take it home.



Not it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> For the Mini Mac. We might play the old game of not it, last one to say not it must take it home.
> 
> 
> 
> Not it.



not it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> For the Mini Mac. We might play the old game of not it, last one to say not it must take it home.
> 
> 
> 
> Not it.



It is a good saw for GTGs.




















In the chainsaw toss event.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to a local auction wish me luck.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I'm off to a local auction wish me luck.



Good luck


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm ready tonight, Got my depends on under my skirt. :kilt:


----------



## sunfish

supercabs78 said:


> I gotcha GTG Rep.



Thanks man!



Now that I know were Stumpy lives, I'll see y'all there


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I know were Stumpy lives, I'll see y'all there



Lookin forward to meeting you.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching.
> 
> A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today. Couldn't have been pleasanter.



That is awesome Dan. Semper Fi.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> So, Are you guys gonna post some pics of this weekend. Also someone needs to get a good pic of Les scrapbooking.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey man. Scrapbooking is for men too!


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> We will need one of these Bedazzlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter



That is AWESOME!!!! Holy crap. Where do i get one of those setups?? All i got is a little Dirko and some scrap pieces of paper!!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't worry, Loggin won't let anybody else wear it.



Hell no!!! Its mine, and i will fight to keep it!!


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Oh no Les might get jeolous if you start huging on someone else



Hugs are for everybody. I will share Strumpy, if ya want.:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Hugs are for everybody. I will share Strumpy, if ya want.:monkey:



It's Stumpy you big knuckle dragger.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> User Name .............Posts
> stihl sawing ..........577
> supercabs78 .........565
> ropensaddle ..........484
> RVALUE ................445
> freehandslabber .....275
> logging22 ..............257
> stumpyshusky ........199
> WKEND LUMBERJAK.. 183
> teacherman ...........104
> Stihlverado ............75
> 
> Some of you sure do a bunch of posting in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:



Whats your point? I dont get it mang!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> It's Stumpy you big knuckle dragger.



Sorry Strumpet, didnt mean to offend.


----------



## sunfish

Do I need to bring my scrapbooking stuff


----------



## teacherman

Sounds like it will be a lot of fun! Two GTGs in three weeks. That is impressive. Looks like the Arkie/Okie/Mizuran GTG crew is really coming together well. I expect to see a glittery scrapbook, with all the frills and accessories when the chips(sequins/glitter) settle. Have fun, be safe!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Sorry Strumpet, didnt mean to offend.



No prob Loogie, They need to invent a keyboard for people with fat fingers( I need one too), like the big button phones or remote


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Do I need to bring my scrapbooking stuff



I'll have a special scrapbooking table set up in the shop for you guys while the rest of us are making wood chips.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll have a special scrapbooking table set up in the shop for you guys while the rest of us are making wood chips.:greenchainsaw:



I would love to be there, hope you cats have a blast.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> No prob Loogie, They need to invent a keyboard for people with fat fingers( I need one too), like the big button phones or remote



Loogie~ snot. Did you just call me snot? Look Starlight, dont start nothing, wont be nothing.:hmm3grin2orange:

And fat!! You called me fat!!. What a deal. Thought we was friends, Stroodle.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Loogie~ snot. Did you just call me snot? Look Starlight, dont start nothing, wont be nothing.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And fat!! You called me fat!!. What a deal. Thought we was friends, Stroodle.



:hmm3grin2orange:There went my first pair of depends, but the skirt is still good


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:There went my first pair of depends, but the skirt is still good



Now thats funny right there brother. Cant wait for Sunday.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Now thats funny right there brother. Cant wait for Sunday.



ME too, You need to tell your brother to lighten up a bit & have some fun. He he sounds pretty uptight & proper:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> ME too, You need to tell your brother to lighten up a bit & have some fun. He he sounds pretty uptight & proper:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You tell him. He is bigger than me and scary too!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You tell him. He is bigger than me and scary too!!



Good grief, bigger, what do they feed you guys over there?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Good grief, bigger, what do they feed you guys over there?



Everything that dont bite first.


----------



## teacherman

stumpyshusky said:


> Good grief, bigger, what do they feed you guys over there?



Miracle-Gro®.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Good grief, bigger, what do they feed you guys over there?


 they must not wean the kids off the bottle until they get their drivers license in that neck of the woods


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> they must not wean the kids off the bottle until they get their drivers license in that neck of the woods



From one bottle to the other. Mostly 100 proof!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> they must not wean the kids off the bottle until they get their drivers license in that neck of the woods



That's what's wrong. I'm still on the T I T .


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> That's what's wrong. I'm still on the T I T .



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

WAIT NOW, I just got here and . . . and . . .


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> WAIT NOW, I just got here and . . . and . . .



bout time, what happend run out of cheetoes?


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> WAIT NOW, I just got here and . . . and . . .



What took ya so long. Its only 6 miles to your house from mine and you left 2 hours ago!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> What took ya so long. Its only 6 miles to your house from mine and you left 2 hours ago!!



Had to stop for cheezie poofs and a hug.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Had to stop for cheezie poofs and a hug.



Liar. I gave you a hug when you left, and you keep 30 bags of cheezie poofs on hand. Did you stop at the barn?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Liar. I gave you a hug when you left, and you keep 30 bags of cheezie poofs on hand. Did you stop at the barn?:greenchainsaw:



No, had to rewind the pron after looking for my stash of cheezies , snitch. . .
Im telling Dad


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> No, had to rewind the pron after looking for my stash of cheezies , snitch. . .
> Im telling Dad



My not a snitch. I told dad before you left that you were off to screw up. He gave me your cheezie poofs.:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Liar. I gave you a hug when you left, and you keep 30 bags of cheezie poofs on hand. Did you stop at the barn?:greenchainsaw:



Better count the chickens


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Better count the chickens



They all dead.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Liar. I gave you a hug when you left, and you keep 30 bags of cheezie poofs on hand. Did you stop at the barn?:greenchainsaw:


 Oh no not the sheep


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> They all dead.



Did they have cheezie poof finger marks around thier necks?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Oh no not the sheep



Well, we is Mizurians. Where men are men and the sheep are nervous


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> Oh no not the sheep



Are you bringin sheep?!?!?!!?:jawdrop:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Oh no not the sheep



Too late. Yellow finger prints everywhere.:monkey:


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> Are you bringin sheep?!?!?!!?:jawdrop:



their to tired to come


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> their to tired to come



They need a ride, Ive got a crew cab! :Eye::Eye:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks guys, there went another pair of depends. got my skirt alittle this time.


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> their to tired to come



WHY are they so tired?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> WHY are they so tired?



He forgot his rubber boots & they kept runnin away.


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> WHY are they so tired?


 well I assume its becuse of the 2 hr trip to the barn


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> What took ya so long. Its only 6 miles to your house from mine and you left 2 hours ago!!





logging22 said:


> Liar. I gave you a hug when you left, and you keep 30 bags of cheezie poofs on hand. Did you stop at the barn?:greenchainsaw:





atvguns said:


> Oh no not the sheep





stumpyshusky said:


> Well, we is Mizurians. Where men are men and the sheep are nervous



Scarry


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Scarry



My neighbor has goats if anybody gets lonely


----------



## logging22

I missed the sheep are nervous part. That is priceless. Gonna have to talk about that Sunday Stump. You need help. As luck would have it, im bringing a sheep expert. Stihlverado is the MAN when it comes to sheep, oh, and concrete.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I missed the sheep are nervous part. That is priceless. Gonna have to talk about that Sunday Stump. You need help. As luck would have it, im bringing a sheep expert. Stihlverado is the MAN when it comes to sheep, oh, and concrete.



I am wondering just where the name stumpy came from are we sure its cause of his height


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> I missed the sheep are nervous part. That is priceless. Gonna have to talk about that Sunday Stump. You need help. As luck would have it, im bringing a sheep expert. Stihlverado is the MAN when it comes to sheep, oh, and concrete.



:jawdrop: :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I missed the sheep are nervous part. That is priceless. Gonna have to talk about that Sunday Stump. You need help. As luck would have it, im bringing a sheep expert. Stihlverado is the MAN when it comes to sheep, oh, and concrete.



Not sure if I want to know how the sheep & concrete go together, But something that rymes with concrete shoes come to mind.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I am wondering just where the name stumpy came from are we sure its cause of his height



Just ask my wife, she'll give conformation about the name.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure if I want to know how the sheep & concrete go together, But something that rymes with concrete shoes come to mind.



I dont get it Stump. Explain please. Or i will call Art Vandelay.


----------



## atvguns

:jawdrop::censored::censored:


stumpyshusky said:


> Just ask my wife, she'll give conformation about the name.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just ask my wife, she'll give conformation about the name.



Holy crap brother. That just aint right. Funny, but not right. :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Holy crap brother. That just aint right. Funny, but not right. :monkey:



Ain't wrong neither!!!


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Just ask my wife, she'll give conformation about the name.



Wives and relatives are not required to testify against in a court of arborists so that dont count! Were askin' the neighbors goats!!


----------



## logging22

Ken, i see you lurking, post something.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ken, i see you lurking, post something.



Yah , I think we need an adult around here to keep us in line.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Yah , I think we need an adult around here to keep us in line.



He's here. I see him.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> He's here. I see him.



:Eye::Eye:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> He's here. I see him.



Looks like I missed a couple pages of good times.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Looks like I missed a couple pages of good times.



You aint missed anything worth a crap!!


----------



## RVALUE

Just got home from a grueling drive in traffic. 

Graduation was great, and very moving. Wish I had more in the family..

haven't read the posts, or checked for negs. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Just got home from a grueling drive in traffic.
> 
> Graduation was great, and very moving. Wish I had more in the family..
> 
> haven't read the posts, or checked for negs. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Glad your here dad. The natives are restless.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Just got home from a grueling drive in traffic.
> 
> Graduation was great, and very moving. Wish I had more in the family..
> 
> haven't read the posts, or checked for negs. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



To sum up the posts, Poodle skirts, sheep, cheezie poofs, depends, chickens, and rubber boots. If you want to fill in the blanks thats your call.
Glad you made it back in one peice.


----------



## sunfish

This is goin to be very interesting


----------



## logging22

Watching female football on MTV2. Gota see this to believe it.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Watching female football on MTV2. Gota see this to believe it.



:jawdrop: UH, yeah, uh, FOUND IT! Great back field!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Watching female football on MTV2. Gota see this to believe it.



Wow we got a multitasker here folks. TV, AS, & thats all I want to know.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Watching female football on MTV2. Gota see this to believe it.



Tight ends?


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> Tight ends?



VERY. Its crazy. Gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The family guy is on, so I'm reading this slow and posting slow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Ken, i see you lurking, post something.



I was afraid to get involved in all this talk about livestock. Been looking for a saw for a friend of mines x wife.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> The family guy is on, so I'm reading this slow and posting slow.



Thats what I do without the TV on.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> The family guy is on, so I'm reading this slow and posting slow.



You got dial up?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was afraid to get involved in all this talk about livestock. Been looking for a saw for a friend of mines x wife.



Dont be silly. Dont you have some cows??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

super cab how did the auction go?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was afraid to get involved in all this talk about livestock. Been looking for a saw for a friend of mines x wife.



What kind of saw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is a stihl ms 250 a decent saw easy to start.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is a stihl ms 250 a decent saw easy to start.



Ever find anything on the Root??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> super cab how did the auction go?



Not good left without anything. Dad always said you got to make it to a bunch of auctions to get what your looking for.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> What kind of saw?



Smaller than a makita/dolmar 6401/6400?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is a stihl ms 250 a decent saw easy to start.



Ive got two in the shop that are DOA. Customers rigs so not for sale yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

basic yard clean up small fire wood saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is a stihl ms 250 a decent saw easy to start.



Not a bad saw, but I'd be pushing 024 or 026.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Not a bad saw, but I'd be pushing 024 or 026.



:agree2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Ive got two in the shop that are DOA. Customers rigs so not for sale yet.



How did they die. Whats the estimated cost of parts.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> :agree2:



Whats a decent price on decent used?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How did they die. Whats the estimated cost of parts.



One has a Toasted P&C & the other has, at least, a bad intake boot.
Not sure on the cost yet. they got put on the back burner.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats a decent price on decent used?



I passed on one couple days ago $125.00 024 running good 16" bar I think. I could check Monday if you want.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I passed on one couple days ago $125.00 026 running good 16" bar I think. I could check Monday if you want.



That sounds fair.
The owner of the toasted 250 has a 026 thats been toasted too. Gonna try fixing the 026 & get the 250 in trade for labor.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> I passed on one couple days ago $125.00 024 running good 16" bar I think. I could check Monday if you want.



Doe they have a comp. release?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats a decent price on decent used?



Slick used 026 round here gets 200 easy. Dont know bout other places.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Doe they have a comp. release?



026 pro has it, 024 and old 026 don't.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Slick used 026 round here gets 200 easy. Dont know bout other places.



Been on C.L. and ebay nothing real slick for that either place for that money.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been on C.L. and ebay nothing real slick for that either place for that money.



I always pay too much!


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> That sounds fair.
> The owner of the toasted 250 has a 026 thats been toasted too. Gonna try fixing the 026 & get the 250 in trade for labor.


 Hum I am wondering what he would do trade wise on a good running 029 for that 026


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> 026 pro has it, 024 and old 026 don't.



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Hum I am wondering what he would do trade wise on a good running 029 for that 026



Dont know. You gonna bring the 036? Been looking for one of those. Whats it like?


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Dont know. You gonna bring the 036? Been looking for one of those. Whats it like?



ya it will be there its just a work saw nothing special


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> ya it will be there its just a work saw nothing special



I might could always use another one.:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I was closer and wasn't busy sunday. Sounds like this could turn into a swap meet.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> ya it will be there its just a work saw nothing special



Cool.


----------



## Stihlverado

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I was closer and wasn't busy sunday. Sounds like this could turn into a swap meet.



But i aint got much to swap


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> But i aint got much to swap



I do. Lots of it. Dont forget, your buying breakfast in the morning. Wait, no thats me. Sorry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> That sounds fair.
> The owner of the toasted 250 has a 026 thats been toasted too. Gonna try fixing the 026 & get the 250 in trade for labor.



You quoted me before I got it changed its a 024, I got my numbers mixed up there for a while.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> You quoted me before I got it changed its a 024, I got my numbers mixed up there for a while.



I gotta spot for a 024.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not sure if he is open on Saturday, but I'll call him tomorrow.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> I do. Lots of it. Dont forget, your buying breakfast in the morning. Wait, no thats me. Sorry.



Yeah, fixin to call it an evening and see ya in the AM (Stumps road:biggrinbounce2 Bro.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah, fixin to call it an evening and see ya in the AM (Stumps road:biggrinbounce2 Bro.



You drunk yet? Wait, thats me again. Sorry brody.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Hum I am wondering what he would do trade wise on a good running 029 for that 026



I can ask him.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You drunk yet? Wait, thats me again. Sorry brody.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Ever find anything on the Root??



Has the same engine as this saw. But there are no pic.
Its the only one with the same engine. So I'm pretty sure its a model 47




Model: 47 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: ROOT MANUFACTURING COMPANY 
BAXTER SPRINGS, KANSAS, U.S.A. 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 1962 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 1964 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 4.7 cu. in. (77 cc) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 2.0 in. (50.8 mm) 
PISTON STROKE: 1.5 in. (38 mm) 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with cast iron sleeve 
INTAKE METHOD: Reed valves 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 3.5 
WEIGHT : 20 lbs. powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Wico 
CARBURETOR: Tillotson 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: Fairbanks Morse automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Manual 
OPERATING RPM: 4,000 
IGNITION TIMING: 0.250 in. (6.35 mm) before TDC 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 0.020 in. (0.51 mm) 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: fixed, not adjustable 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: Champion J8J, Autolite A7X, AC M45 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 0.030 in. (0.76 mm) 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: Ball 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 1/2 pint to 1 gallon 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: SAE 30 non detergent 
CHAIN PITCH: 
CHAIN TYPE: 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 
COLOUR SCHEME: 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMMENTS: used Power Products AH-47 engine


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I can ask him.



sounds like a plan


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Think I'm gonna call it a night too. Got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Think I'm gonna call it a night too. Got a busy day tomorrow.



I quess everyone went to bed


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I was closer and wasn't busy sunday. Sounds like this could turn into a swap meet.



Wish I could be there, too. Very impressive how it all came together so quickly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*New topic*

Well after Jason's AR GTG, Dan's AR GTG, John T's MO GTG And John's KS GTG. Members from all those GTG or any GTG. Is there anything you would do different or add.

I have a few Ideas from each one I like.

More vices for working on saws, Dan's was handy.
Electric and bathroom a must have.
I can't do a pizza place that close its a 30 min. drive from here.
I will knock the grass down before placing logs. How much will it grow back?
The classes are a big hit. (Thanks Jason) I am wanting to try that climbing class from Rope.

Members need to park closer together, we walked back and forth between trucks a bunch of times.

Guys post up some ideas.


----------



## atvguns

The climbing class sounds great to me


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve the falling contest and class sounds fun. But it would take a large area and lots of trees to drop. I've been keeping my eyes open for such a place.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't swing everone falling one, but a couple for a class is doable.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

the falling contest-all trees would have to be some what uniform.to that may be tuff also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been working on the David Bradley in the shop this morning, two new fuel lines and a vacume line adjust carb. Now that saw runs way better than it did at Rvalue's GTG. 

I'm now a huge gear drive saw fan. The next newbe to ask what saw to get :monkey: I'll say something gear drive, you'll be there all day but look and sound cool doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:.......................:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> I have been working on the David Bradley in the shop this morning, two new fuel lines and a vacume line adjust carb. Now that saw runs way better than it did at Rvalue's GTG.
> 
> I'm now a huge gear drive saw fan. The next newbe to ask what saw to get :monkey: I'll say something gear drive, you'll be there all day but look and sound cool doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:.......................:chainsawguy:



So did you pick anything wrth talking about at the sale?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> So did you pick anything wrth talking about at the sale?



No it was a bust but there is another one tonight.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> No it was a bust but there is another one tonight.


----------



## teacherman

supercabs78 said:


> Well after Jason's AR GTG, Dan's AR GTG, John T's MO GTG And John's KS GTG. Members from all those GTG or any GTG. Is there anything you would do different or add.
> 
> I have a few Ideas from each one I like.
> 
> More vices for working on saws, Dan's was handy.
> Electric and bathroom a must have.
> I can't do a pizza place that close its a 30 min. drive from here.
> I will knock the grass down before placing logs. How much will it grow back?
> The classes are a big hit. (Thanks Jason) I am wanting to try that climbing class from Rope.
> 
> Members need to park closer together, we walked back and forth between trucks a bunch of times.
> 
> Guys post up some ideas.



Electric and bathroom, a designated place to dump out old gas from a saw not used since the last GTG..... :greenchainsaw: (like a bucket full of sawdust, can go in the fire later)

An awning or other place to get out of any inclement weather,

Music time, a big campfire, you know, all that sappy stuff

A refrigerator and a grill

Pizza is not a necessity, but it can come in handy on occasion

Classes/workshops ROCK! Gonna try that freehand milling thing one of these times...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not a word from anyone today going to the GTG, everyone OK?

I got some stuff packed up and ready to go, I'll be getting out of here at 4 am.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> Not a word from anyone today going to the GTG, everyone OK?
> 
> I got some stuff packed up and ready to go, I'll be getting out of here at 4 am.





Dang dont showup in cabool a day early stump will send ya packing :bang:


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Not a word from anyone today going to the GTG, everyone OK?
> 
> I got some stuff packed up and ready to go, I'll be getting out of here at 4 am.



Easy brother. Me and Stihlverado aint gonna be there till bout 9. Give or take a minute. U bringin the coffee??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Easy brother. Me and Stihlverado aint gonna be there till bout 9. Give or take a minute. U bringin the coffee??



Its almost 4 hours non stop, for me stopping and fuel breakfast and it will be after 8am to 9am for me.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Its almost 4 hours non stop, for me stopping and fuel breakfast and it will be after 8am to 9am for me.



Only bringing two saws. Lakeside and a 011 top handle. Whatcha think bout that??


----------



## sunfish

I'll be there around 9. See y'all there...


----------



## stihl sawing

sunfish said:


> I'll be there around 9. See y'all there...


How do you like that 3400, I have one and it's a sweet ole saw.


----------



## sunfish

stihl sawing said:


> How do you like that 3400, I have one and it's a sweet ole saw.



I liked it a lot until I got the 346xp.

Really it's a great old saw, I bought it used in 88 and cut a bunch of wood with it. Still runs good and never had a problem with it. I'll bring it tomorrow.


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I'll be there around 9. See y'all there...



You going to bring the 346


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> You going to bring the 346



Yep, I'll bring all three...


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Yep, I'll bring all three...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm hear now. 
I'll try to have a coffee pot goin in the shop.
Can't wait to see you guys.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm up and around I'll be out of here in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm hear now.
> I'll try to have a coffee pot goin in the shop.
> Can't wait to see you guys.:greenchainsaw:



I gotcha, coffee rep. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> I'm up and around I'll be out of here in a few.



Got up at 4, Les said it would be impolite if I didnt take my bi-monthly shower a few days early. So I put on extra deodorant!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Headed over to meet Les in a few and on the road by 5:30


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm hear now.
> I'll try to have a coffee pot goin in the shop.
> Can't wait to see you guys.:greenchainsaw:



what about the bacon


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> what about the bacon



I thought you were bringin it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hopefully see everybody in a few.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You guys have a good time. Oh and I have the bacon.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You guys have a good time. *Oh and I have the bacon*.


I'm coming to your house.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

OK, You rascals have had enough time to post some pics.


----------



## bigjohnston

hate being broke missed out on some good times and wanted to send a shout out to les thanksfor the saw man put some new bar studs on and threwmy 32" br on and went to work i surely owe ya one


----------



## RVALUE

Gentlemen:

I just got back to familiar haunts. Haven't had a chance to check in, or read the thread where I was staying for a few days. The internet where I was staying went on the fritz Friday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Welcome home RV are U glad to be home.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I just got back to familiar haunts. Haven't had a chance to check in, or read the thread where I was staying for a few days. The internet where I was staying went on the fritz Friday.


Good to have ya back, Did you have a good time?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SS wonder were the scrap booking boys are at?


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> SS wonder were the scrap booking boys are at?


Dunno, They should start getting on here shortly. Except Steven, He's got a long drive. Better be some good scrapbooking pics.lol


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> Dunno, They should start getting on here shortly. Except Steven, He's got a long drive. Better be some good scrapbooking pics.lol



They might have gotten sidetracked...... probably some cuties at the scrapbooking festival. Stay in hotels, scrapbook and drink TAB® all day!

http://www.cropalooza.biz.ly/

http://www.blushbutter.com/index.php?blog=1&paged=50


Hope you guys had fun!


----------



## stihl sawing

teacherman said:


> They might have gotten sidetracked...... probably some cuties at the scrapbooking festival. Stay in hotels, scrapbook and *drink TAB*® all day!
> 
> http://www.cropalooza.biz.ly/
> 
> http://www.blushbutter.com/index.php?blog=1&paged=50
> 
> 
> Hope you guys had fun!


They still make that junk, That was some nasty stuff.lol


----------



## logging22

bigjohnston said:


> hate being broke missed out on some good times and wanted to send a shout out to les thanksfor the saw man put some new bar studs on and threwmy 32" br on and went to work i surely owe ya one



You dont owe me nothing brother. Glad you like the saw.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I just got back to familiar haunts. Haven't had a chance to check in, or read the thread where I was staying for a few days. The internet where I was staying went on the fritz Friday.



Good your back.


----------



## logging22

No scrapbooking pics yet. Supercabs has my memory card from my camera. Gonna download all the pics from both GTG's.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> No scrapbooking pics yet. Supercabs has my memory card from my camera. Gonna download all the pics from both GTG's.


Well, Which saw got the glitter treatment?


----------



## atvguns

I got to run lakeside and didnt have to wear no skirt great day


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Well, Which saw got the glitter treatment?



None, but we all got a new skirt!:jawdrop:


----------



## atvguns

Dang stumpy must be wore out after all that huggen and went to bed early figured he would be on here by now


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> None, but we all got a new skirt!:jawdrop:


Well did Stumpy give Stihlverado that poodle skirt?


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Dang stumpy must be wore out after all that huggen and went to bed early figured he would be on here by now



Yep. We all hugged out!. THe funny part is, i didnt get one, but my brother did!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> None, but we all got a new skirt!:jawdrop:



No picture . Didn't happen


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Yep. We all hugged out!. THe funny part is, i didnt get one, but my brother did!!!


Think i can give you the reason why, Your so tall that if we hugged you our head would be about your waist. Pretty good reason just to reach way up there and shake your hand.lol


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No picture . Didn't happen



Supercabs is gonna post em later.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Think i can give you the reason why, Your so tall that if we hugged you our head would be about your waist. Pretty good reason just to reach way up there and shake your hand.lol



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Well did Stumpy give Stihlverado that poodle skirt?



And you wanna talk about HAWT!!! I make that thing look GOOD!!!:kilt::jawdrop:




Oh yeah, :bday: S.S. Almost forgot!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> And you wanna talk about HAWT!!! I make that thing look GOOD!!!:kilt::jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, :bday: S.S. Almost forgot!



Hi sis. Bout time you showed up.


----------



## sunfish

I had a great time! Was very good meeting you folks.!

Dang, now I want to build a race saw


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> I had a great time! Was very good meeting you folks.!
> 
> Dang, now I want to build a race saw



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok I'm home and setting down. I'll start a big pic upload tonight to flickr it can do that while I am sleeping and put them in this thread in the morning. The 038 MagII made it home but shock has set in that saw has had a rough Life (thanks less).

Here is a couple pics to tide you over till morning.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5112431015/" title="Stumpy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5112431015_1a4ecdc6c9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stumpy GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113031088/" title="Stumpy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1386/5113031088_6fd01086dd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stumpy GTG" /></a>
Stumpy has a nice place and a great host thanks for the fun times.


I will also be uploading a bunch of pics from the Ar gtg from Les and Kim's camera.


----------



## Stihlverado

It was a great time !! Big thanks to stump, his wife and the rest of the familey for putting up with us and the great time! Sorry we broke your daughters bedazler too! But the scrapbooking went GREAT as well!!


----------



## Echo Kid

sounds like you guys had a great time. sorry we missed it


----------



## sunfish

Oh yes, thanks to Stumpy and family for puttin up with us.

BTW Les, your 288 race saw was unreal, Ugly, but unreal  Enjoyed watching that one!


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I had a great time! Was very good meeting you folks.!
> 
> Dang, now I want to build a race saw



Take your meds that CAD can get out of control if you dont


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yep. We all hugged out!. THe funny part is, i didnt get one, but my brother did!!!



Hey, I tried, even got up on a stump to reach ya. you backed away when the cameras came out. I'll get ya next time


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I had a great time! Was very good meeting you folks.!
> 
> Dang, now I want to build a race saw



Somebody got bit by the CAD bug:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sunfish

*Cad*

Yeah, now I need to find me a project saw


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its a tough bug. Especially after a GTG.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks guys & gal for commin over. I hope everybody had as good a time as me & my family did. Weather was great. 

Les, tell Kim thanks for entertainin Conner with the race saws. That boy had a blast!!! He's got Cad now, wants to build a race saw now!!!:greenchainsaw: 

Another thanks for everybody pitching in, these gtgs are a group effort.

Alot of tradein went down towords the end of the day. I hope les & steven are as happy with the trades as I am. Stilverado, Maybee I'll have somthing for you the net time, maybee not HA,HA.

Atvguns, hope you got some rest this afternoon.

Sunfish, Thanks for bringin some viddles :spam:

And to all that didn't make it, I appologise for such short notice on the GTG. You miss a good one.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Yeah, now I need to find me a project saw



Yeah me too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its a tough bug. Especially after a GTG.



Wait until they get the big saw bug :jawdrop: then it really hurts the pocket book.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I just got back to familiar haunts. Haven't had a chance to check in, or read the thread where I was staying for a few days. The internet where I was staying went on the fritz Friday.



Glad to here you made in back in one piece.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If he is patient and does a lot of shopping they can be picked up pretty reasonable. whats an 075 av with 60" cannon bar and helper handle worth.
Cad can be expensive.


----------



## sunfish

supercabs78 said:


> Wait until they get the big saw bug :jawdrop: then it really hurts the pocket book.



No No No, I like little saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If he is patient and does a lot of shopping they can be picked up pretty reasonable. whats an 075 av with 60" cannon bar and helper handle worth.
> Cad can be expensive.



How did you know a longbar 075/076 was on my list. 

:hmm3grin2orange:........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I know were one is it looks clean. Runs good haven't had it in the wood.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> No No No, I like little saws.



Post up what you're lookin for. Somebody will surly come up with one. I know I made out like a bandit today in the 288 dept.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

See you added a 120 to the herd.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> See you added a 120 to the herd.



Yes Sir, made a trade with Supercabs. Dolmar is a strong runner.
Wish you could have been there, could have used some help with keepin Les in line.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Yes Sir, made a trade with Supercabs. Dolmar is a strong runner.
> Wish you could have been there, could have used some help with keepin Les in line.



oh I think the hugges will keep les in line. missed the 288's what are U going to do with 4.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Post up what you're lookin for. Somebody will surly come up with one. I know I made out like a bandit today in the 288 dept.:greenchainsaw:



ok lets see something in the 
45 cc class 
46 cc class
47cc class
----------
---------
----------
120cc class
you get the point


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Yes Sir, made a trade with Supercabs. Dolmar is a strong runner.
> Wish you could have been there, could have used some help with keepin Les in line.


Looks like the 08 is gone what else is missing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> ok lets see something in the
> 45 cc class
> 46 cc class
> 47cc class
> ----------
> ---------
> ----------
> 120cc class
> you get the point



What make?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I see you are a sthil guy.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What make?


 I am mainly looking for a 024 026 or 346


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Looks like the 08 is gone what else is missing



041, & All my 066 stuff


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> 041, & All my 066 stuff



oh no not the 066 Dang I should have stayed longer a talked you out of that trade


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> oh no not the 066 Dang I should have stayed longer a talked you out of that trade



Well he'll give it a better home. The only Stihls Ive got left are the Giveaway 024 & a Sweet hat.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Well he'll give it a better home. The only Stihls Ive got left are the Giveaway 024 & a Sweet hat.


 I'll just wait till he gets it running then try to talk him out of it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I'll just wait till he gets it running then try to talk him out of it



There you go!! 
Nice pic in the sig!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Off to bed, Had a good day. 
Gatta get up early & get some fire wood cut


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Off to bed, Had a good day.
> Gatta get up early & get some fire wood cut


See ya


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok here is the first group, there will be three groups.

My pics 34 Pics same as last time start the show then click on the enlarge icon.
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5112599375/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1380/5112599375_9922104ec3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG" /></a>
I wont bust this member and Stihl head out in open form but he sure liked that husky.

The second 80 pic group is uploading now. Kim took lots a good pics.

Stumpy and my 036, the husky guy will run a stihl if you tell him there wil be no pics. HA HA.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113176422/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1214/5113176422_512fe29225.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG" /></a>

Didn't have to ask Stihlvarado twice to try the 3120.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5112600945/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5112600945_ed37e74424.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG" /></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Great pics Supercabs. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I knew Stumpy didn't like Stihl but this is out of line :jawdrop: be carefull where you set you saw down when he is driving around, just kidding Les got this saw as is. I'm going to put it back together I have the parts. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113626159/


----------



## atvguns

great pics thanks for posting supercabs


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I knew Stumpy didn't like Stihl but this is out of line :jawdrop: be carefull where you set you saw down when he is driving around, just kidding Les got this saw as is. I'm going to put it back together I have the parts.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113626159/



I'm working on how to post video I'll get it before to long.


----------



## stihl sawing

Great pics Steven, Thanks for putting em up for us to look at.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Great pics Steven, Thanks for putting em up for us to look at.



There is a couple hundred more haveing a little trouble uploading this morning but I will get them up with time.

Here is one from the Ar GTG. I wanted that saw but it ended up where it should be.

From Kim's camera.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113756313/" title="Les and Kim's camera 109 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1109/5113756313_6603128bc3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Les and Kim's camera 109" /></a>


----------



## sunfish

Great pics so far.

All the swapping, glad I got out of there with my favorite saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Repost

My pics 34 Pics same as last time start the show then click on the enlarge icon.
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

New.
Here is 77 or more Pics from Kim's camera, from Stumpy GTG.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110734047%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110734047%2F&set_id=72157625110734047&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110734047%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110734047%2F&set_id=72157625110734047&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


Now to upload her AR GTG pics that might take all day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had no Idea that many men would wear those in public, so I lost controll laughing. I almost deleted this pic.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113332908/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1138/5113332908_c9c337421b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kim's Pics" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5112672145/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1377/5112672145_e7839c2d03.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kim's Pics" /></a>
I like this pic.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5114390216/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5114390216_912bc25625.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kim's Pics" /></a>
Les

We really had a good time.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5114089974/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1252/5114089974_d71523d144.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kim's Pics" /></a>


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Just got back from Marine Family Day. Very touching.
> 
> A proud loudmouthed kid left home 4 - 5 months ago, and a pleasant Marine greeted us today. Couldn't have been pleasanter.



yea its funny what effect a DI's undivided attention can do. laughing in recollection. the one thing they warned us about was "when eating dinner with your family don't say "please pass the f---ing butter" when your mom is around"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim’s Ar GTG pics from a couple weeks ago.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2F&set_id=72157625113206345&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2F&set_id=72157625113206345&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Man thats a bunch of pics.

Les and Kim PM me I'm done with your card.


----------



## stihl sawing

Way to go Steven, Awesome job on the pics. Finally seen the video.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Way to go Steven, Awesome job on the pics. Finally seen the video.



I have a few more videos to upload still learning how on those.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Super pictures thanks Steve. There's one missing. The one with the skirts.:monkey:


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> I had no Idea that many men would wear those in public, so I lost controll laughing. I almost deleted this pic.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113332908/" title="Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1138/5113332908_c9c337421b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kim's Pics" /></a>





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Super pictures thanks Steve. There's one missing. The one with the skirts.:monkey:



He said he wouldnt laugh!! He only took his off cause of his chicken legs!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So who brought the 3120. I would have liked to have run it.


----------



## Echo Kid

*thanks*

ya great pictures


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> Oh yes, thanks to Stumpy and family for puttin up with us.
> 
> BTW Les, your 288 race saw was unreal, Ugly, but unreal  Enjoyed watching that one!



Thanks Don. You can run it more the next time!!


----------



## ropensaddle

so we done had another gtg


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> so we done had another gtg



Yep where you been last couple weeks?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> so we done had another gtg



Your name did come up at this one. :chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle

supercabs78 said:


> Your name did come up at this one. :chainsawguy:



Lol yup my ears been itchin and burning in tthe deer woods<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22

Supercabs is the man with the pics. What a great job man. Cant thank you enough. On another note, i took home the DB and the IEL. What a trade that was. I think Stumpy and Wyatt were happy. I am!! My brother not so happy. Think he really wanted the 08s. Maybe for his birthday or christmas. Who knows. Steven, pm is on the way with the addy for the card. Thanks again to all that showed up. It was great!!


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So who brought the 3120. I would have liked to have run it.



Stumpy's friend Wyatt brought it. What a great saw. Tried to deal for it, but no go. Would make a great mate to tehe 084.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Super pictures thanks Steve. There's one missing. The one with the skirts.:monkey:


:agree2::agree2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> :agree2::agree2::hmm3grin2orange:



Where have you been? You missed the skirt pix. Too late.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Where have you been? You missed the skirt pix. Too late.:hmm3grin2orange:


Ahhh Shoot, Story of my life.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Ahhh Shoot, Story of my life.



Sorry dude. You did miss a good one. It wasnt going to be a official GTG. Just a saw swap. It kinda just happened. Im ready for another one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Sorry dude. You did miss a good one. It wasnt going to be a official GTG. Just a saw swap. It kinda just happened. Im ready for another one. :hmm3grin2orange:


Since were all swappin, I got dibbs on the 084.:chainsawguy: I did see the video of you with the lipstick saw. You looked embarrassed to be runnin it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Since were all swappin, I got dibbs on the 084.:chainsawguy: I did see the video of you with the lipstick saw. You looked embarrassed to be runnin it.:hmm3grin2orange:



No way!!! That thing rips!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> No way!!! That thing rips!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I couldn't get Rope to touch it at the first one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Supercabs is the man with the pics. What a great job man. Cant thank you enough. On another note, i took home the DB and the IEL. What a trade that was. I think Stumpy and Wyatt were happy. I am!! My brother not so happy. Think he really wanted the 08s. Maybe for his birthday or christmas. Who knows. Steven, pm is on the way with the addy for the card. Thanks again to all that showed up. It was great!!



That will make you the David Bradley guy, is that #3 or #4? :chainsawguy:

I don't blame him :hmm3grin2orange: nice saw I wanted that 08 as well, but thought I needed the 066 parts worse.

With the stuff I got from stumpy and the parts saw I already had hope to make one work saw and one play saw.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Supercabs is the MAN with the pics. My brother not so happy. Think he really wanted the 08s. Thanks again to all that showed up. It was great!!


 GREAT pics!! And information!!! Oh no had a great time and Ill get to run it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


stihl sawing said:


> I couldn't get Rope to touch it at the first one.:hmm3grin2orange:



Les was almost in tears cause it wasnt around Sunday!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> GREAT pics!! And information!!! Oh no had a great time and Ill get to run it!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Les was almost in tears cause it wasnt around Sunday!!



He wasn't the only one tearing up, I can't afford a 3120. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> GREAT pics!! And information!!! Oh no had a great time and Ill get to run it!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> *Les was almost in tears cause it wasnt around Sunday*!!


LOL, Probably said something like, Glad he took that pos with him.


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> He wasn't the only one tearing up, I can't afford a 3120. :hmm3grin2orange:



Could of had something to do with the green and yellow saw he found in the back of the HO :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Could of had something to do with the green and yellow saw he found in the back of the HO :biggrinbounce2:



If you talking the saw I think you are maybe he can find a truck at the next GTG that is not locked to put that saw in. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'll be locking my rig not so stuff wont get stolen, but so stuff don't get put in.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

supercabs78 said:


> If you talking the saw I think you are maybe he can find a truck at the next GTG that is not locked to put that saw in. :hmm3grin2orange:
> :biggrinbounce2:
> I'll be locking my rig not so stuff wont get stolen, but so stuff don't get put in.:hmm3grin2orange:



Already set my automatic locks!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Supercabs is the man with the pics. What a great job man. Cant thank you enough. On another note, i took home the DB and the IEL. What a trade that was. I think Stumpy and Wyatt were happy. I am!! My brother not so happy. Think he really wanted the 08s. Maybe for his birthday or christmas. Who knows. Steven, pm is on the way with the addy for the card. Thanks again to all that showed up. It was great!!



Wiatt and I are very happy, 4- 288xp's, yup very happy. Got the one I got from Les runnin tonight (carb Kit). Conner helped me with it, and asked me what we were gonna name it. Well I let him name it, we call it Les. Conner said it was a badboy saw and Les is a badboy TOO. 



logging22 said:


> Sorry dude. You did miss a good one. It wasnt going to be a official GTG. Just a saw swap. It kinda just happened. Im ready for another one. :hmm3grin2orange:



Still wasn't very official, but very fun



stihl sawing said:


> Since were all swappin, I got dibbs on the 084.:chainsawguy: I did see the video of you with the lipstick saw. You looked embarrassed to be runnin it.:hmm3grin2orange:



Les got a little embarrassed when my 9 year old could cut faster with his little XL than Les could.



Stihlverado said:


> Already set my automatic locks!!!



We should have gave it to you that way you wouldn't feel left out on the tradein


----------



## sawnami

GREAT bunch of pics Stephen!!

What a group of saws! There is something there for every interest. Pretty impressive for any GTG.

The saw swap looked like a great one to be to. Stumpy, you're the man for getting it organized I'm sorry that I missed it. Looks like everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Probably said something like, Glad he took that pos with him.



I am going to use my handsaw against it next gtg <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> GREAT bunch of pics Steven!!
> 
> What a group of saws! There is something there for every interest. Pretty impressive for any GTG.
> 
> The saw swap looked like a great one to be to. Stumpy, you're the man for getting it organized I'm sorry that I missed it. Looks like everyone enjoyed it.



Supercabs made sure I ran all of the Stihls he had, also gave me a sweet Stihl woodcuttin hat. I figured I'd whare it when cuttin with my Huskys, I think it'll keep em in line. They're worried if they don't run right they'll get replaced by a Stihl!

Thanks, Wasn't much to organize. I can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> We should have gave it to you that way you wouldn't feel left out on the tradein


 It was mentioned thats why I closed the doors on the truck!!!


stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, Wasn't much to organize. I can't wait till the next one.


 Yeah!! HINT HINT Rope!!:monkey:
Thank Wiatt for bringing the 3120 and letting us fire it up! And its a standing offer on the 288 trade!:hmm3grin2orange:
Thats an awesome piece of equipment!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> It was mentioned thats why I closed the doors on the truck!!!
> 
> Yeah!! HINT HINT Rope!!:monkey:
> Thank Wiatt for bringing the 3120 and letting us fire it up! And its a standing offer on the 288 trade!:hmm3grin2orange:
> Thats an awesome piece of equipment!!



And ask him that he join this site and thread.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Folks


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Here's some .404:





NEP said:


> Fullhouse chain is used when you wants a very smooth cut.
> 
> A lot of chainsaw carvers use it for fine details (1/4")
> 
> Its also used for cutting bamboo because it dosnt tear the fibers of the very hard bamboo wood.
> 
> <a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/nielsejnar/Teknik/?action=view&current=Fullhouse.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/nielsejnar/Teknik/Fullhouse.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I found a few old posts about the full house.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Morning Folks



Hay good morning back at you.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> And ask him that he join this site and thread.



I've tried, but he hates computers:computer2:



RVALUE said:


> Morning Folks



Mornin Dan


----------



## sawnami

Good Morning to everyone. What's for breakfast?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

:


sawnami said:


> Good Morning to everyone. What's for breakfast?



A dip of snuff & a MT Dew.


----------



## sawnami

I'd like to recognize Kim for taking those great pics. She has an eye for composing a pic. Great job! 

Everyone's pics posted are keepers as far as I am concerned. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> :
> 
> A dip of snuff & a MT Dew.



Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> :
> 
> A dip of snuff & a MT Dew.



Hitting the hard stuff early aint ya!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> I'd like to recognize Kim for taking all of those great pics. She has an eye for composing a pic. Great job!


:agree2: She takes some great shots, like a little fly on the wall. Les you really got a Keeper.



Stihlverado said:


> Hitting the hard stuff early aint ya!!!



Kinda like sprayin the old tracter with either.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Kinda like sprayin the old tracter with either.



Shoulda used some of Cabs coffee! That will get anything running.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Morning Folks





Stihlverado said:


> Shoulda used some of Cabs coffee! That will get anything running.



:smoking: Did someone say Coffee I'm on my way. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*My next favorite work saw.*

My 038 MagII Build Post thanks Les its getting close. All I have left to do is a air filter cover knob and throttle rod I had all the parts to put this saw back together. The saw is wearing a spare 25" bar and full chisel.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5118356617/" title="Stihl 038 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1231/5118356617_59a086c939.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stihl 038 MagII" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5118357373/" title="Stihl 038 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1356/5118357373_7d9fcc7fab.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stihl 038 MagII" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5118359291/" title="Stihl 038 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5118359291_101ca21b12.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stihl 038 MagII" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5118961204/" title="Stihl 038 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1433/5118961204_66680a88be.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stihl 038 MagII" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5118357863/" title="Stihl 038 MagII by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1412/5118357863_7689b26d01.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stihl 038 MagII" /></a>

Maybe a full wrap if I can find one.


----------



## RVALUE

Hello Folks,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I told a member in this thread. I wood look for a 029 handle I don't have one :bang:, but am going to see a saw shop this week I'll check with him.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Hello Folks,



howdy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I got the 288 runnin I got from steven tonight. Conner named it Steve:chainsawguy: I've got it decked out with my 24" carlton bar. Since "Steve" has alot more comp I'll be puttin the Les 288 under the Knife.
Gonna do the same to it that I done to my 268, should be a good limbing saw.

Also got my new Lebonville chaps in today Now I just need to get the cord of wood off the back of the truck so I can cut some more.

Does anybody have a good 044 fuel tank, also will a 046 tank work on the 044?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I got the 288 runnin I got from steven tonight. Conner named it Steve:chainsawguy: I've got it decked out with my 24" carlton bar. Since "Steve" has alot more comp I'll be puttin the Les 288 under the Knife.
> Gonna do the same to it that I done to my 268, should be a good limbing saw.
> 
> Also got my new Lebonville chaps in today Now I just need to get the cord of wood off the back of the truck so I can cut some more.
> 
> Does anybody have a good 044 fuel tank, also will a 046 tank work on the 044?


Glad you got the saw running.

I remember a thread on the tank change but don't remember what it said.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Glad you got the raw running.
> 
> I remember a thread on the tank change but don't remember what it said.



Forgot to say what was wrong with the 288. The trigger coil by the flywheel was bad & the flywheel too (fins broke). Good thing I got a couple of parts saws too


----------



## atvguns

I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys


----------



## Echo Kid

*saw*

Me my Dad and my brother cut down a couple of big oaks and my dad made marks and my brother challenged my olympyk 62cc :chainsawguy: against his johnsered 625 i said go and my dad whas running my saw and the olympyk finished 2 cuts before his johnsered finished one my brother whasn't very happy:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain  and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys



No.

I like 3/8 by 50 on 20" Bar on my 036.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys



I know a guy in the area that will set you right up. Don't carry Stihl, but can get Windsor, Oregon, Carlton, & some GB bars. Probably make you a good package deal. On the other hand you should also check Bailey's. they usually have a good selection of closeout bars.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> No.
> 
> I like 3/8 by 50 on 20" Bar on my 036.



Thats what I thought 



stumpyshusky said:


> I know a guy in the area that will set you right up. Don't carry Stihl, but can get Windsor, Oregon, Carlton, & some GB bars. Probably make you a good package deal. On the other hand you should also check Bailey's. they usually have a good selection of closeout bars.



I will get with ya Stump if I decide to go that route for sure


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> Me my Dad and my brother cut down a couple of big oaks and my dad made marks and my brother challenged my olympyk 62cc :chainsawguy: against his johnsered 625 i said go and my dad whas running my saw and the olympyk finished 2 cuts before his johnsered finished one my brother whasn't very happy:bang:


 I bet you was proud of that new saw, you didn't rub it in any did ya


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I bet you was proud of that new saw, you didn't rub it in any did ya



:chainsawguy: I'll bet he did.


----------



## sawnami

Echo Kid said:


> Me my Dad and my brother cut down a couple of big oaks and my dad made marks and my brother challenged my olympyk 62cc :chainsawguy: against his johnsered 625 i said go and my dad whas running my saw and the olympyk finished 2 cuts before his johnsered finished one my brother whasn't very happy:bang:



Way to go Kid!:rockn: Is your Olympyk stock?


----------



## Echo Kid

sawnami said:


> Way to go Kid!:rockn: Is your Olympyk stock?


so far it is for now:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Wolfcsm

atvguns said:


> I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys



My 310 sure runs a 3/8 050 chain on a 18 inch bar well. Should be less of an issue with the 036.

Hal


----------



## SawTroll

atvguns said:


> I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys



He is wrong, but if you try both options, .325 8-pin may well be faster than 3/8" 7-pin......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> :chainsawguy: I'll bet he did.



He may not but I will when I see him.


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> I went to the Stihl dealer today and checked on the price of a bar, chain and rim sproket to switch my 036 over to 3/8 by .050 full chisel he told me that the 036 didnt have enough power to run it. Told me I need to stay with the 325 pitch. Sound right to you quys


That guy don't know what he's talkin about. All my 036 has ever run is 3/8. I've even run a 25 inch bar on it many times and it still pulls good. The guy probably never run an 036 before. I tellya, Some of these stihl dealers are dipsticks and think they are doing us a favor by opening up. At least the ones here are.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> That guy don't know what he's talkin about. All my 036 has ever run is 3/8. I've even run a 25 inch bar on it many times and it still pulls good. The guy probably never run an 036 before. I tellya, Some of these stihl dealers are dipsticks and think they are doing us a favor by opening up. At least the ones here are.



Lmfao hey tommy<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020456.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## atvguns

SawTroll said:


> He is wrong, but if you try both options, .325 8-pin may well be faster than 3/8" 7-pin......


 I will give that a try and see how it works out


----------



## Echo Kid

hello anybody homeopcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> hello anybody homeopcorn:



How ya doin
I was wandering the same thing.:monkey:


----------



## Echo Kid

pretty good just got in from derr huntin


----------



## sunfish

Hey Stumpy, I just did a muff mod on the 357, and WOW! Wish I'd done it 
before I brought it down to your place.

It's smokin, but I still might want to port it... lol


----------



## sunfish

Sorry, double post...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> pretty good just got in from derr huntin



Get anything?



sunfish said:


> Hey Stumpy, I just did a muff mod on the 357, and WOW! Wish I'd done it
> before I brought it down to your place.
> 
> It's smokin, but I still might want to port it... lol



Sweet.
Just run a tank of fuel noodle'n with the 288. Lots of power is all I can say, but nothing seems the same after runnin the 3120


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet.
> Just run a tank of fuel noodle'n with the 288. Lots of power is all I can say, but nothing seems the same after runnin the 3120


I was noodle'n with the 357 right before dark.

That 3120 is a hell of a saw, but too much for me. I might want to build up a 
288 at some point.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I was noodle'n with the 357 right before dark.
> 
> That 3120 is a hell of a saw, but too much for me. I might want to build up a
> 288 at some point.



Ya, the 288 is more saw than I need, but at this point it's just too much fun


----------



## Echo Kid

you now that saw that les gave me well were planning on tikering that baby up


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> you now that saw that les gave me well were planning on tikering that baby up



Porting?


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Ya, the 288 is more saw than I need, but at this point it's just too much fun



Since when do_ needs_ have a vote?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Since when do_ needs_ have a vote?



Ha Ha. I Know what you mean


----------



## Echo Kid

RVALUE said:


> Since when do_ needs_ have a vote? never


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Since when do_ needs_ have a vote?



the wife's needs seem to always have two votes


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> the wife's needs seem to always have two votes



Now thats funny right there.:jester:

Now, if anybody needs me I'll be in the shop sharpening chains.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> the wife's needs seem to always have two votes



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

My dog is having her puppies


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> My dog is having her puppies



Congrats! Hope her and the pups are healthy...


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> My dog is having her puppies


 does this make you a grandpa


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Congrats! Hope her and the pups are healthy...





atvguns said:


> does this make you a grandpa



Two so far, boy & girl


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Two so far, boy & girl


 should be about 4 more hope everything goes smooth dont forget pics when ya get them all cleaned up. Them younguns will be excited when they get home


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> should be about 4 more hope everything goes smooth dont forget pics when ya get them all cleaned up. Them younguns will be excited when they get home



up to seven now, and I think there's more.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stumpyshusky said:


> up to seven now, and I think there's more.



now there's ten
How many do you want Les?


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> now there's ten
> How many do you want Les?


 Dang wish I could get my cows to have that many


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Dang wish I could get my cows to have that many



I think she's done 11 total. not sure on how many boys & girls. I keep losing track. let me know if anybody is interested in a pup.

Well, now we have 12. Nope make it 13, they just keep fallin out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Pics
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&current=Picture011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Picture011.jpg" border="0" alt="puppies"></a>

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&current=Picture010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Picture010.jpg" border="0" alt="puppies"></a>

All are healthy


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Pics
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&current=Picture011.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Picture011.jpg" border="0" alt="puppies"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&current=Picture010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Picture010.jpg" border="0" alt="puppies"></a>
> 
> All are healthy



Holy crap!! Is that some kind of record? I just need one stump. But i bet Stihlverado wants one. By the way, hug.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Holy crap!! Is that some kind of record? I just need one stump. But i bet Stihlverado wants one. By the way, hug.



Everything been OK your way? Aint heard from ya in a day or two.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Everything been OK your way? Aint heard from ya in a day or two.



Groovy. Just a little busy. Nice pups. Black male if ya got.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Groovy. Just a little busy. Nice pups. Black male if ya got.



Dont think any will be solid black. Just real dark brindle


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Dont think any will be solid black. Just real dark brindle



Ok. How much are they again?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Ok. How much are they again?



Any old 288 will do. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Any old 288 will do. :hmm3grin2orange:



Figures. Im all out of 288's right now. But i think i might know where 2 more are. Gonna look this weekend to make sure.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just in case you guys aren't tracking the Christmas thread.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Figures. Im all out of 288's right now. But i think i might know where 2 more are. Gonna look this weekend to make sure.



What?? I didn't think you got weekends......


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> What?? I didn't think you got weekends......



I dont. Gonna go after work.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> I dont. Gonna go after work.



At Midnite?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> At Midnite?



How'd you know?? You looking in the window again??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> How'd you know?? You looking in the window again??



Thats a bad idea, my eyes are still burning. There are some things you just can't unsee:monkey:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats a bad idea, my eyes are still burning. There are some things you just can't unsee:monkey:



Another fat joke? From you?? I just gave you a hug and this is the thanks i get? Jeezo flip!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Another fat joke? From you?? I just gave you a hug and this is the thanks i get? Jeezo flip!!!



What do you mean "from you", you callin me fat?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What do you mean "from you", you callin me fat?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nope. Stumpy.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats a bad idea, my eyes are still burning. There are some things you just can't unsee:monkey:



Kind of like putting the toothpaste back in the tube..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Nope. Stumpy.


----------



## ropensaddle

Just setin here feeling old and remembered an old song I like in my youth!<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4asAOyglCc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4asAOyglCc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ropensaddle

ropensaddle said:


> Just setin here feeling old and remembered an old song I like in my youth!<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4asAOyglCc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4asAOyglCc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Well I had a girl friend named sylvia<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Mastermind

Just how damn old are you Rope??? I ain't old and I remember that song very well.


----------



## ropensaddle

mastermind7864 said:


> Just how damn old are you Rope??? I ain't old and I remember that song very well.



just 47 guess it ain't old but sure feeling the days I was stupid lol


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> just 47 guess it ain't old but sure feeling the days I was stupid lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Did I miss a couple of you guys B-day's all these trips down memory lane. If So happy birthday.


----------



## RVALUE

I just had a really good birthday. I thought I was already the age I am now.


----------



## logging22

Where is everybody? Hello. Anybody there??:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Where is everybody? Hello. Anybody there??:monkey:


There all sharpening saws.


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> There all sharpening saws.



nope working


----------



## Mastermind

logging22 said:


> Where is everybody? Hello. Anybody there??:monkey:



I'm here Les. Rep me!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm here Les. Rep me!!!!!!!!


Ho!


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Ho!


jeez not on this thread to


----------



## Mastermind

stihl sawing said:


> Ho!



And proud of it Dawg!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> jeez not on this thread to



ummmmmmmmm umm ummmmm um hum


----------



## Mastermind

ropensaddle said:


> ummmmmmmmm umm ummmmm um hum



And such and stuff and everstuff.


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> ummmmmmmmm umm ummmmm um hum



I think the m is stuck on your keyboard


----------



## logging22

mastermind7864 said:


> I'm here Les. Rep me!!!!!!!!



You wish.



























Just kidding, it wont let me yet. Dont reload till later.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> nope working



You not working if you on the puter.:monkey:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> You not working if you on the puter.:monkey:



well I am getting paid for it does that count


----------



## Mastermind

atvguns said:


> well I am getting paid for it does that count



Damn right, surf on brother!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> well I am getting paid for it does that count



That makes you prostitute, us hos do it fer rep<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> well I am getting paid for it does that count



Hell yes brother!!


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> That makes you prostitute, us hos do it fer rep<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



I aint figured out how to pay the electric bill with rep so I still have to go with the old fashion way (cash)


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> How much you charge, Rope done got too expensive.


 by the minute shouldn't cost you much



couldnt resist that one


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> by the minute shouldn't cost you much
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt resist that one


----------



## Mastermind

atvguns said:


> by the minute shouldn't cost you much
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt resist that one



I pass if I were you. That stuff is worn out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> That makes you prostitute, us hos do it fer rep<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



If this is the new rep ho thread I want in, hold on I'm already in.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> If this is the new rep ho thread I want in, hold on I'm already in.



Yep. Your a ho for sho!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't say my new avatar is a 038 MagII 25" bar cutting a test round in the shop, man I love this saw. I gave it to my brother rod yesterday.


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> I didn't say my new avatar is a 038 MagII 25" bar cutting a test round in the shop, man I love this saw. I gave it to my brother rod yesterday.



Kool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have a step son having a birthday Sunday he has been looking for a tough saw so I picked this up for him today. It runs like a pup should last him a long time.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5127587930/" title="lombard 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/5127587930_11185382ff.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="lombard 002" /></a>


----------



## logging22

I wanna go shopping with supercabs. Every day he comes home with a saw of some kind. Lucky dog.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I wanna go shopping with supercabs. Every day he comes home with a saw of some kind. Lucky dog.:hmm3grin2orange:



Me and the saw guy are getting closer every time I go there. :chainsawguy:


----------



## 8433jeff

supercabs78 said:


> I have a step son having a birthday Sunday he has been looking for a tough saw so I picked this up for him today. It runs like a pup should last him a long time.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5127587930/" title="lombard 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/5127587930_11185382ff.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="lombard 002" /></a>



Better buy him a pair of ear muffs and make him wear them, I got one of those and its the loudest thing I've ever run, except maybe a starting motor on an old caterpillar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> Better buy him a pair of ear muffs and make him wear them, I got one of those and its the loudest thing I've ever run, except maybe a starting motor on an old caterpillar.



You should have heard it in the shop wide open. :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> Me and the saw guy are getting closer every time I go there. :chainsawguy:



Aint that kinda personal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Aint that kinda personal



Not anymore, everyone here knows it. :hmm3grin2orange:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> Not anymore, everyone here knows it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



what ever it takes to get your CAD fix for the day


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I wanna go shopping with supercabs. Every day he comes home with a saw of some kind. Lucky dog.:hmm3grin2orange:


 All the saw shop around here dont do trades unless it is something thats ready to go and they can ask 2 prices for


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> Not anymore, everyone here knows it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



He got any more DB's laying around? Im down to 4 and need a few more!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

8433jeff said:


> Better buy him a pair of ear muffs and make him wear them, I got one of those and its the loudest thing I've ever run, except maybe a starting motor on an old caterpillar.



I had one of those with a stack muffler, the damn thing would cause yer ears to bleed!!! Ran great though, pulled a 24" bar without a problem. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> All the saw shop around here dont do trades unless it is something thats ready to go and they can ask 2 prices for



Whats up with the ms210 in your sig? post gtg cad?


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Whats up with the ms210 in your sig? post gtg cad?


 Didnt say anything wanted to see how long it took someone to notice bought that monday yes the day after the stumpy gtg only thing I could find that was in my budget the thing is like new one of them owned by an old lady stories I think they may of been telling the truth


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Didnt say anything wanted to see how long it took someone to notice bought that monday yes the day after the stumpy gtg only thing I could find that was in my budget the thing is like new one of them owned by an old lady stories I think they may of been telling the truth



Man holdin out on us huh. got it dirty yet? My boy Conner is wantin one of those 210's for himself, THANKS LES It's all he talks about now. I'll have to find a husky that he likes to build for him.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Man holdin out on us huh. got it dirty yet? My boy Conner is wantin one of those 210's for himself, THANKS LES It's all he talks about now. I'll have to find a husky that he likes to build for him.


 I'd be willing to trade on a 026 thats fixable if it aint to bad work you magic

and yes it is dirty now


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I'd be willing to trade on a 026 thats fixable if it aint to bad work you magic
> 
> and yes it is dirty now



All I got is a 024 that needs an intake boot.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> All I got is a 024 that needs an intake boot.



I fugured you would make that a race saw to show off at the next gtg


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I fugured you would make that a race saw to show off at the next gtg



I don't know what I'm gonna do with it. I'd like to port it & play with it, but if you're interested???


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I don't know what I'm gonna do with it. I'd like to port it & play with it, but if you're interested???


 I'll do some thinking would really like to have a 026 or 346


----------



## Freehand

Hey fellers,just got back from the vacation.Did forty miles of back country trails in a couple of three day stints.Elevations from 6200' down to 2100'.....saw some big trees and some pretty country.Highly recommend the Smokey Mountains if you get the chance.....


The wifey with a seven foot DBH Tulip tree....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Hey fellers,just got back from the vacation.Did forty miles of back country trails in a couple of three day stints.Elevations from 6200' down to 2100'.....saw some big trees and some pretty country.Highly recommend the Smokey Mountains if you get the chance.....
> 
> 
> The wifey with a seven foot DBH Tulip tree....



I'm out of cool pic rep, will when I can.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## RVALUE

Very Nice Freehand. I thought you were already back. 


So convenient of you to have her carry the entire camp. Is she still a fan of the complete cast iron cookware set?


----------



## logging22

Hello boys. Just want to see who is here.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Very Nice Freehand. I thought you were already back.
> 
> 
> So convenient of you to have her carry the entire camp. Is she still a fan of the complete cast iron cookware set?



Haha,she got the thermarests and sleeping bags,I got the cast iron and souvenir rocks in mine.LOL.

Hi Les!


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Haha,she got the thermarests and sleeping bags,I got the cast iron and souvenir rocks in mine.LOL.
> 
> Hi Les!



Hi Jason. Whats up brother. Glad your here. Stihlverado says hi.


----------



## atvguns

howdy gents cool pics Jason hope you had a good time


----------



## RVALUE

It's not you fellows with the tents that make me envious. It's the gals that will get in them......


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> It's not you fellows with the tents that make me envious. It's the gals that will get in them......


----------



## Echo Kid

*anybody there*

anybody home


----------



## Freehand

hello hello hello hello hello hellohelloopcorn:


----------



## logging22

Sup??


----------



## Stihlverado

freehandslabber said:


> Haha,she got the thermarests and sleeping bags,I got the cast iron and souvenir rocks in mine.LOL.



Nice pics!!! All the leaves here went from green to straight out DEAD!! Looks like you had a goood time and beautiful weather for it!!


----------



## teacherman

hey fellas.
Glad yer all still there!


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> hey fellas.
> Glad yer all still there!



Where ya been mang? Kinda lonely round here without ya. Some of the others just dont have your sense of humor.:hmm3grin2orange: Dont get me wrong, they still funny.:monkey:


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Where ya been mang? Kinda lonely round here without ya. Some of the others just don't have your sense of humor.:hmm3grin2orange: Dont get me wrong, they still funny.:monkey:



Bout as funny as a fart in a spacesuit.................:Eye:


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Bout as funny as a fart in a spacesuit.................:Eye:



See! Now thats funny stuff right there!


----------



## sawnami

Thanks for sharing your pics Jason! Looks like you saw some beautiful country.

Fell and bucked 10 banana trees today:monkey: Kinda like cutting giant celery stalks. Had to dig up and move the keepers inside after the frost hit them.


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys didn't have another GTG today did ya? Haven't been around.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> You guys didn't have another GTG today did ya? Haven't been around.



Not today. But it shouldnt be long before one happens. Maybe Supercabs will throw one soon! Hint, Hint.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Not today. But it shouldnt be long before one happens. Maybe Supercabs will throw one soon! Hint, Hint.



And still waitn on Rope also!!:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> And still waitn on Rope also!!:monkey:


Think he's gonna have it in the spring, We can bring saws and guns. I think.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Think he's gonna have it in the spring, We can bring saws and guns. I think.



Do they even make an electric gun.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> Do they even make an electric gun.



http://www.lonesentry.com/articles/electricgun/index.html


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Actually they do Remington made a rifle they called ellectronix the trigger was electric it took special primers and ammo was really high didn't catch on very well. Only lasted a couple of years



Cool I never heard of that, SS likes 110 volts so that wouldn't work for him.

Edit: Cool link.


----------



## RVALUE

Mornin' folks,


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> Cool I never heard of that, SS likes 110 volts so that wouldn't work for him.
> 
> Edit: Cool link.


 I dont know seems I heard he had a few toys that ran off of double A's


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> I dont know seems I heard he had a few toys that ran off of double A's



Careful no pics they put people in jail for that thing now! So was it solo or<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002045A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys, how's it going? Just checking in. Back to stripping old pine woodwork....... :bang:


----------



## logging22

Nothing going on here. No posts in days. Everybody sleeping or something.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Nothing going on here. No posts in days. Everybody sleeping or something.



I'm here big guy, you can dry yer tears.:newbie:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Nothing going on here. No posts in weeks. Everybody sleeping or something.



That describes my rep report in user cp.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm here big guy, you can dry yer tears.:newbie:



Jeezo flip!! Thought i was the only one on AS today. I need a hug.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Jeezo flip!! Thought i was the only one on AS today. I need a hug.



:kilt::love1: *HUG*


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Do they even make an electric gun.


Yup, Ya want me to bring it to the GTG.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQ7cTI623Vg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQ7cTI623Vg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing

You can see the batteries on this one. 3000 rounds per minute.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLAIemsdmTM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oLAIemsdmTM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stihlverado

You can bring what ever you want!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

just finished reading all of the Art Martin thread. ( Good reading)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> You can bring what ever you want!!!!!



You need to slap Les around for me. As soon as I get on here and give him a hug, he leaves. I feal used


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> You need to slap Les around for me. As soon as I get on here and give him a hug, he leaves. I feal used



Did he pay you first?!!?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Did he pay you first?!!?



Nope just up and left, not even a reach around.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Nope just up and left, not even a reach around.



Yep you were used!! YOU NEED A HUG!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Yep you were used!! YOU NEED A HUG!!!!



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks buddy.



Yeah you know me, But no pics!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah you know me, But no pics!!!!



How about video?:monkey:


----------



## Stihlverado

hope not they'll see the poodle skirts!


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Nope just up and left, not even a reach around.


 this should be :censored:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> hope not they'll see the poodle skirts!



Poodle skirts again? we're gonna get ATVGuns all worked up again.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Poodle skirts again? we're gonna get ATVGuns all worked up again.:greenchainsaw:


Me too.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Me too.



You shareing clothes with ATV ?:jawdrop:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Poodle skirts again? we're gonna get ATVGuns all worked up again.:greenchainsaw:


 only if your wearing your halter top with it


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> only if your wearing your halter top with it



OH the striped tub top number he had on when we got there and he was tuneing the 024!!?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Me too.



Break out the cheezy puffs.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> You shareing clothes with ATV ?:jawdrop:


Nope, Just thinkin about those legs in the poodle skirt.


----------



## Stihlverado

> Nope, Just thinkin about those legs in the poodle skirt.





> Break out the cheezy puffs.


opcorn:
opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Wish we could of got pics of Les rockin his tube top & poodle skirt.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Wish we could of got pics of Les rockin his tube top & poodle skirt.



And the hug!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> And the hug!!



What hug, he always leaves me hangin


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> What hug, he always leaves me hangin



And I just want to let you know I dont condone that sort of thing in any way!!:monkey:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Wish we could of got pics of Les rockin his tube top & poodle skirt.



stump you have went from window watching to this :camera:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> stump you have went from window watching to this :camera:



I can re-live the expierience that way


----------



## Mastermind

You ####ers ain't even close to being right. Ya'll would fit right in around here, so, here's a hug. 

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002020B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## 8433jeff

Yeah, butt you are from Tennessee.  I did that on purpose.

See, this stuff is posted on. Saws and chains, not so much on this thread. You peoples ain't right, take that as a compliment cause thats how I typed it.


----------



## logging22

You guys just dont get here early enough. Now im here, where are you?? Thats what i thought. Eating cheezy poofs and trying on new skirts. Figures.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You guys just dont get here early enough. Now im here, where are you?? Thats what i thought. Eating cheezy poofs and trying on new skirts. Figures.



Bout time you showed up.


----------



## stihl sawing

Art ate all the cheesy puffs.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Bout time you showed up.



Been here for hours. Just didnt post.:bang:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Art ate all the cheesy puffs.



Got a fresh bag with me now. Stole it from Stihlverado.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Been here for hours. Just didnt post.:bang:




I call BS


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Got a fresh bag with me now. Stole it from Stihlverado.


better check for added ingredients.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Darn right. I'm done with your pron too. You can have it back now.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I call BS



You would.


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Darn right. I'm done with your pron too. You can have it back now.


That's ok, You can keep it, Last time you returned the dvd it had something sticky all over it. Also cheeto prints all over the case.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> That's ok, You can keep it, Last time you returned the dvd it had something sticky all over it. Also cheeto prints all over the case.



You said the cheese puff prints turned you on.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You would.




I did


----------



## atvguns

Well Prop B passed in Mo it will take out all the dog breeders this time, next time it will be all the pork and beef farmers Then all those city folks will be standing around gripping about having to pay $200 for a steak and $100 for a pound of hamburger. Serves them right


----------



## Lurch2

*Stop that*

No serious posts allowed in this thread.













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Lurch2 said:


> No serious posts allowed in this thread.
> 
> Sorry had to tell some one


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> Well Prop B passed in Mo it will take out all the dog breeders this time, next time it will be all the pork and beef farmers Then all those city folks will be standing around gripping about having to pay $200 for a steak and $100 for a pound of hamburger. Serves them right



There was a leaf in my dog's water bowl this morning. I'm going to jail.


----------



## 8433jeff

Do they cheesy poofs?


----------



## logging22

If you own a dog your going to jail. Whatever, been there before, they can kiss my ass. Im gonna have my dogs and whatever animal i want.:censored:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> If you own a dog your going to jail. Whatever, been there before, they can kiss my ass. Im gonna have my dogs and whatever animal i want.:censored:



Sup, got my puppies tails docked & dewclaws removed today. Some say that is cruel to do to dogs, it truamatizes them. Well I don't remember a thing about the good DR. removeing my foreskin or maybee thats why I feel the need to beat the thing all the time.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup, got my puppies tails docked & dewclaws removed today. Some say that is cruel to do to dogs, it truamatizes them. Well I don't remember a thing about the good DR. removeing my foreskin or maybee thats why I feel the need to beat the thing all the time.



Ill send you smokes in the pen.


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup, got my puppies tails docked & dewclaws removed today. Some say that is cruel to do to dogs, it truamatizes them. Well I don't remember a thing about the good DR. removeing my foreskin or maybee thats why I feel the need to beat the thing all the time.



Some say this and some say that. I say more folks should keep their big ####ing mouths shut about things they know nothing about.

I don't remember being born, but my Mom said it was a traumatizing event for her!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ill send you smokes in the pen.



I thought we could be cellmates:monkey:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought we could be cellmates:monkey:



ok


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> ok



 I get top bunk


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I get top bunk



My post count and rep outrank you. I get bottom bunk!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> My post count and rep outrank you. I get bottom bunk!!



Good thing I quit wetting the bed when I was 16.


----------



## Echo Kid

*bunk*

good thing less gets bottom bunk if he got top he might brake the bed:greenchainsaw:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> good thing less gets bottom bunk if he got top he might brake the bed:greenchainsaw:



Thanks brother.:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> good thing less gets bottom bunk if he got top he might brake the bed:greenchainsaw:



OUCH


----------



## logging22

You can chime in anytime Dan, i see you down there.


----------



## Echo Kid

*wood*

me and my brother are selling hedge this winter. P.S. got to have some money for more chainsaws


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Ill send you smokes in the pen.



I spent 10 years there aint know way I am going back 

Stump you are nasty I figure you trimmed those claws cause they were diging into your back





By the way I was employed at the State pen not incarcerated I wasnt having to fight over beds


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> me and my brother are selling hedge this winter. P.S. got to have some money for more chainsaws



As in hedge apple? I think the old timers around here used that as saw guides in their sawmills. Now i think they use some kind of plastic.


----------



## Echo Kid

*wood*

hedge wood


----------



## Echo Kid

hey where did everybody go :monkey:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> hey where did everybody go :monkey:



Right here. Nice avatar kid.


----------



## Echo Kid

i finally figured out how to get the darn thing on here


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> i finally figured out how to get the darn thing on here



Takes a little time to figure out where to go around here. Lots of guys will help ya if ya need it. Just gotta ask.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Right here. Nice avatar kid.



With a car like that we all can't afford all the saws we want. 

I'll start the list.
SP125
090G
3120
880

Edit: homelite 2000 P Auto


----------



## Echo Kid

supercabs78 said:


> With a car like that we all can't afford all the saws we want.
> 
> ya they do cast quite a bit


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> With a car like that we all can't afford all the saws we want.
> 
> I'll start the list.
> SP125
> 090G
> 3120
> 880



That list is pretty much my list. Would like to add a big Homey.


----------



## Echo Kid

see yall later mom says got to go to bed got to go yo prison tomorrow school


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> That list is pretty much my list. Would like to add a big Homey.



I got my want list pretty much taken care of. the only thing I'm lookin for now is a small husky, a 136 or something along those lines for Conner.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I got my want list pretty much taken care of. the only thing I'm lookin for now is a small husky, a 136 or something along those lines for Conner.



Might have something like that for ya Stump. GIve me a couple days.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Might have something like that for ya Stump. GIve me a couple days.



You need to get up here and pick out a pup.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> You need to get up here and pick out a pup.



Gonna try brother. Might be a while.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Gonna try brother. Might be a while.



No prob, I'll save back a a male fer ya. Got a couple that are almost black.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> No prob, I'll save back a a male fer ya. Got a couple that are almost black.



Sweet!!


----------



## RVALUE

I have every saw I need.


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> I have every saw I need.



I have all I need too, but not all I want.


----------



## ropensaddle

mastermind7864 said:


> I have all I need too, but not all I want.



I want the D7 model:monkey:


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys.

Still stripping that damm woodwork so I can trim out these windows and doors. I would rather eat like this clown than strip woodwork.........







(almost, not quite.... LOLOL)

Hope you guys are doing well. This guy makes me laff so hard!!


----------



## teacherman

More fun stuff.






Miss you guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hate to be on topic as much as the next guy, but cut me a little slack for this one post. :hmm3grin2orange:

Here is a Link in case embed don't work.

I finally got around to starting on the videos, this one was 330mb I got it down to 18.5mb still took 2 days to get it up to flickr.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=5e6556af48&photo_id=5145661830" height="300" width="400"></embed>

Steve's Bow Bar it was a fun saw, Steve let me know if you run out of room to store this saw. :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:

Edit: Credit goes to Les and Kim for taking the video and loaning me there camera card.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't get it what am I doing wrong? I copy and paste code and it don't show? any suggestions


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok now it shows up but is still not wright? Ha HA I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Looks like me & dan are watching, with great anticapation.


----------



## RVALUE

Got a chain sharpener , etc. at the shop.


Now for a stool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

supercabs78 said:


> I hate to be on topic as much as the next guy, but cut me a little slack for this one post. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Here is a Link in case embed don't work.
> 
> I finally got around to starting on the videos, this one was 330mb I got it down to 18.5mb still took 2 days to get it up to flickr.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=5e6556af48&photo_id=5145661830" height="300" width="400"></embed>
> 
> Steve's Bow Bar it was a fun saw, Steve let me know if you run out of room to store this saw. :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:



Ok now it works delete all the code before and after the words embed around 10 lines of code.

Edit: Credit goes to Les and Kim for taking the video and loaning me there camera card.


----------



## john taliaferro

ropensaddle said:


> I want the D7 model:monkey:



stihl makes the D-7 ?


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> Ok now it works delete all the code before and after the words embed around 10 lines of code.
> 
> Edit: Credit goes to Les and Kim for taking the video and loaning me there camera card.



That ol Les takes credit for alot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> stihl makes the D-7 ?



:jawdrop:No but when they do ol Rope will be first in line. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> That ol Les takes credit for alot.



So hows things? I'm as ready for the cold as I can be.


----------



## RVALUE

supercabs78 said:


> So hows things? I'm as ready for the cold as I can be.



Too cool. Need warm weather. Otherwise OK. 

No new toys, to report....


----------



## Echo Kid

*Winter*

its going to get really cold here in a few weeks


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> That ol Les takes credit for alot.



Thanks Dan.


----------



## Echo Kid

Got to go make some chains for the echo cs400 oh a bar i ordered from baileys came for it a micro-lite .043 oragon


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> That ol Les takes credit for alot.



He sure didnt take no credit when we got caught out in that goat pasture!!:censored:


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> He sure didnt take no credit when we got caught out in that goat pasture!!:censored:



The guilty ones never do


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> He sure didnt take no credit when we got caught out in that goat pasture!!:censored:



Snitch!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> The guilty ones never do



I couldnt walk past there after that without hearing DAAAAAAAD ever again!! I think he snitched too!!:monkey:


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> I couldnt walk past there after that without hearing DAAAAAAAD ever again!! I think he snitched too!!:monkey:



if he keeps it up the next propostition will be about sheep crulity


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> I couldnt walk past there after that without hearing DAAAAAAAD ever again!! I think he snitched too!!:monkey:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



YEAH, you would laugh at me too!!! Figures!:censored:


----------



## sawnami

> Steve's Bow Bar it was a fun saw, Steve let me know if you run out of room to store this saw. :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:
> 
> Edit: Credit goes to Les and Kim for taking the video and loaning me there camera card.



Thanks for taking and posting the video! Hope you guys had fun trying the old McCulloch out. 

I'll keep you in mind Stephen when storage gets short.

Now, back to our regular scheduled programming. Don't be too sheepish now:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Stihlverado said:


> He sure didnt take no credit when we got caught out in that goat pasture!!:censored:



He'll get the credit when the little ones are born..... Some things are hard to hide.

Why do some of the goats keep peering up in the trees???


----------



## john taliaferro

Youall should get to town more. Mike and i have been cleaning up after a crew logged off bunch of white oak ,dam stuff is heavy glad iam cutting not loading.


----------



## logging22

john taliaferro said:


> Youall should get to town more. Mike and i have been cleaning up after a crew logged off bunch of white oak ,dam stuff is heavy glad iam cutting not loading.



Hello John T. Whats up? Been a while. Hope everything is kool with you and the gang!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I've got to clean all weekend, in case I have some company!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I've got to clean all weekend, in case I have some company!



Why would you have company Dan? You dont know that many people.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Why would you have company Dan? You dont know that many people.:hmm3grin2orange:



Does being besides yourself count?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Does being besides yourself count?



Only if you answer yourself.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm never alone as long as I'm around


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm never alone as long as I'm around



Me too!:bang:


----------



## Stihlverado

Round.........Is that a fat joke?!


----------



## atvguns

*Hey stumpy I didnt know you had a motorcycle*



logging22 said:


> Me too!:bang:


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Round.........Is that a fat joke?!



Fat joke!! Again? What is the deal?? Yes, im fat. So what??? Man i need a bowl of cheezie poofs.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


>



I was just tryin to save it from beeing takein advantage of by those Donaphan boys.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I was just tryin to save it from beeing takein advantage of by those Donaphan boys.



Im telling mom! You cheeter!


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> I was just tryin to save it from beeing takein advantage of by those Donaphan boys.



Took us 6 months to get the dog to quit running deer and run blocker for us every time you tried running off with our best sheep!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Took us 6 months to get the dog to quit running deer and run blocker for us every time you tried running off with our best sheep!!



Nice.


----------



## atvguns

*Is it Les that likes the big ones I cant remember*






logging22 said:


> Nice.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


>



Yes, yes i do. Just not quite as hairy. Thats more of a SS thing.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Im telling mom! You cheeter!





Stihlverado said:


> Took us 6 months to get the dog to quit running deer and run blocker for us every time you tried running off with our best sheep!!



Should of seen them boys runnin down the road wearin nothin but thier rubber boots. Poor Stihlverado triped & fell right in front of Loggin. Last I seen of em they were all piled up.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Should of seen them boys runnin down the road wearin nothin but thier rubber boots. Poor Stihlverado triped & fell right in front of Loggin. Last I seen of em they were all piled up.



Brothers do that. Nothin wrong with it. You just jealous.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Brothers do that. Nothin wrong with it. You just jealous.:hmm3grin2orange:



Brotherly love, thats what you call it now.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Brotherly love, thats what you call it now.



What do you call it?


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Should of seen them boys runnin down the road wearin nothin but thier rubber boots. Poor Stihlverado triped & fell right in front of Loggin. Last I seen of em they were all piled up.



Was tryin to slow him down, I seen the one you had hide behind that white crewcab!!!


----------



## atvguns

If you are wearing shorts it's to hot to be chasing sheep looks like Stihlverado finally caught one


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> What do you call it?



Can't say, gotta keep it PG13.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Can't say, gotta keep it PG13.:biggrinbounce2:



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> If you are wearing shorts it's to hot to be chasing sheep looks like Stihlverado finally caught one



You even caught me in my sunday shirt!!!


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> You even caught me in my sunday shirt!!!


 You must of slipped out of church early before the farmer could get home


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> You even caught me in my sunday shirt!!!



Thats my shirt dang it!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> You must of slipped out of church early before the farmer could get home



 But I wont give away ALL my secrets!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> You must of slipped out of church early before the farmer could get home





logging22 said:


> Thats my shirt dang it!!:biggrinbounce2:



Remember, you gave it too him too cover up the hoof marks on his chest cuase he forgot his hip waders. He was just catchin fer you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Remember, you gave it too him too cover up the hoof marks on his chest cuase he forgot his hip waders. He was just catchin fer you:hmm3grin2orange:



He is sweet that way.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing

Ya'll are tough on a guy.


----------



## john taliaferro

you got to get that boy to town get him looked after proper. mikes wifes cancer cane back in her bones this time shes only 50 not good. Iam milling right now got hour and fourty min run time ,got last one in and about half done makes for a long day.I only gotta do it on mon wed fri son nick does rest.guss i type slow mill done ,gotta clean up then home to bed . john t


----------



## Stihlverado

john taliaferro said:


> you got to get that boy to town get him looked after proper. mikes wifes cancer cane back in her bones this time shes only 50 not good. Iam milling right now got hour and fourty min run time ,got last one in and about half done makes for a long day.I only gotta do it on mon wed fri son nick does rest.guss i type slow mill done ,gotta clean up then home to bed . john t



Have a good evening John.


----------



## john taliaferro

it was just stopping to clean chips. when you gonna come up and dyno ?


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy Folks, Glad to see plenty of us working. Reckon O'bama will figure out a way to stop that?

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Hey Dan,this is that deck I just finished......letting the flagstone in was a beeyotch.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice work Freehand.

RV the Republicans pretty well cleaned up. Every thing is good. :bang: they are all politicians. so will it make it any better.

I had 22 degrees this am. Wood furnace sure feels nice.


----------



## Freehand

Thanks Kenneth,had twenty even here this 'morn.....better go cut some more burnin' wood....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason that looks real nice.


----------



## RVALUE

Judging by my recent progress, that deck would have taken me two weeks. Embarrassing. 






















:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Judging by my recent progress, that deck would have taken me two weeks. Embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That's about what it took


----------



## logging22

Very nice work Jason.


----------



## atvguns

mmm pizza good


----------



## stihl sawing

Wow Jason, that looks sweet. I bet that was tough cuttin around the sock.


----------



## sawnami

Great work Jason! It would be right at home in a magazine layout.


----------



## Mastermind

Jason, you do excellent work. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Freehand

Thanks guys,feel free to post some things y'all are doing:yourock:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks guys,feel free to post some things y'all are doing:yourock:



what a slam. I have been posting what I've been doing all day. Some of us can't help our inadequacies. :monkey:


----------



## Echo Kid

*Deck*

Great looking deck freehand


----------



## stihl sawing

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks guys,feel free to post some things y'all are doing:yourock:



Shoot, I would be ashamed to post somethin i built after lookin at you pics. It's really neat the way you glued the leaves on it to make it look like fall year round.


----------



## Echo Kid

:agree2:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> what a slam. I have been posting what I've been doing all day. Some of us can't help our inadequacies. :monkey:


Dang Dan,sumbody shat in yo' corn flakes?


stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, I would be ashamed to post somethin i built after lookin at you pics. It's really neat the way you glued the leaves on it to make it look like fall year round.


LOL.......yea, Elmer's glue and Oak leaves all the way baby!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

*deck*

good looking job. what did you hold the flagstones up with?


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Dang Dan,sumbody shat in yo' corn flakes?
> 
> LOL.......yea, Elmer's glue and Oak leaves all the way baby!



I meant the fact that I hadn't posted all day to imply that I hadn't done anything all day. Bad joke.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I meant the fact that I hadn't posted all day to imply that I hadn't done anything all day. Bad joke.



Nothing wrong with the joke, I got it.:yourock:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Dan,this is that deck I just finished......letting the flagstone in was a beeyotch.....



pretty slick there freehand


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Dan,this is that deck I just finished......letting the flagstone in was a beeyotch.....



Very nice, Jason. :yourock: so to speak..... :biggrinbounce2:

Looks as though the gentry have discovered Arkansas. Soon the doctrine of Prima Nocta will make its way thru the territorial legislature. Local newlyweds beware!


That is some beautiful work.


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Thanks guys,feel free to post some things y'all are doing:yourock:



Stripping, sanding, and shellacking old pine woodwork. Baseboard, new windowsills, and window casing. Will post some pics after the 15th, when the appraisal is done. Going for the 3.625% thing, and a new Road King out of the deal.

That shellac is the neatest stuff. Ground-up beetle scrud, mixed with alcohol. I guess most things look better with alcohol in the mix, but this stuff is plain gorgeous!


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> Stripping, sanding, and shellacking old pine woodwork. Baseboard, new windowsills, and window casing. Will post some pics after the 15th, when the appraisal is done. Going for the 3.625% thing, and a new Road King out of the deal.
> 
> That shellac is the neatest stuff. Ground-up beetle scrud, mixed with alcohol. I guess most things look better with alcohol in the mix, but this stuff is plain gorgeous!



Shellac is old school John,stuff's been around for centuries.Takes a lifetime to master.My limited experience with that stuff was hard fought,and none too purdy.Sticking (no pun intended) with that lacquer here:hmm3grin2orange:

Put another coat of Watco on the GTG welcome sign,now there's some stuff I get along with


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> shellac is old school john,stuff's been around for centuries.takes a lifetime to master.my limited experience with that stuff was hard fought,and none too purdy.sticking (no pun intended) with that lacquer here:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Put another coat of watco on the gtg welcome sign,now there's some stuff i get along with



x 20!


----------



## logging22

Sup girls??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Sup girls??:hmm3grin2orange:



Good evening Les


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Good evening Les



Sit on it Potsi.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Was this Chevy billboard inspired by someone around here?:monkey:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=PoodleSkirt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/PoodleSkirt.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Echo Kid

hey how do you put all the saws you own under each thread you post


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> hey how do you put all the saws you own under each thread you post



user cp, update your sig.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> hey how do you put all the saws you own under each thread you post



Go to user CP, Click on edit signiture.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Go to user CP, Click on edit signiture.



haha beat ya:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> haha beat ya:hmm3grin2orange:



You da man, remember I have to stand on my tippy toes to reach the keyboard.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> You da man, remember I have to stand on my tippy toes to reach the keyboard.:hmm3grin2orange:



Kool. Nite


----------



## Echo Kid

thanks


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> thanks



Sig looks good buddy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

lets see how mine looks


----------



## john taliaferro

thanks for the help


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Was this Chevy billboard inspired by someone around here?:monkey:
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=PoodleSkirt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/PoodleSkirt.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Rep sent 









john taliaferro said:


> lets see how mine looks



I got you as well. Where is the 051?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> thanks



Gotcha, i'm out for today.


----------



## stihl sawing

supercabs78 said:


> Rep sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got you as well. Where is the 051?


Mine is pink.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents,


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents,



Not sure if I'm included in that, but Morning Dan.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hey Dan, Has anybody told you in a while what a brautiful place you have? If not then you have a beautiful place.


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure if I'm included in that, but Morning Dan.


Mornin Stumpy.


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Was this Chevy billboard inspired by someone around here?:monkey:
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=PoodleSkirt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/PoodleSkirt.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



LOL Steve,good one


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Shellac is old school John,stuff's been around for centuries.Takes a lifetime to master.My limited experience with that stuff was hard fought,and none too purdy.Sticking (no pun intended) with that lacquer here:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Put another coat of Watco on the GTG welcome sign,now there's some stuff I get along with



Amazingly, I have found it remarkably easy to work with. I am using Zinsser's pre-mixed, 1 part amber to 4 parts clear. It is a "3 lb. cut," which is thick enough to work with, using a Purdy natural bristle brush. It dries quickly, and any boo-boos are easy to repair. I love the deep golden glow it gives the wood.


----------



## Echo Kid

whats up


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> whats up



sup brody?


----------



## Arrowhead

So when is this GTG?? Or is this the new rep thread? :monkey:


----------



## logging22

Arrowhead said:


> So when is this GTG?? Or is this the new rep thread? :monkey:



GTG?? Im in. Your house, when??


----------



## sawnami

Arrowhead said:


> So when is this GTG?? Or is this the new rep thread? :monkey:





> Originally Posted by *logging22*
> 
> GTG?? Im in. Your house, when??



Need date and time. Directions? Thanks for offering to host. What a guy!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

The deck I am working on, the HO tried to pay me with Kruggerands. What's with that? I don't comprehend Africa. Did he want the deck in Africa? 

I loose enough money, how about one coin worth $ 1400? What a day to have a hole in your pocket....... 

Whole new meaning to pocket change!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> GTG?? Im in. Your house, when??



:agree2::agree2:


----------



## sunfish

> The deck I am working on, the HO tried to pay me with Kruggerands.


That would have been cool, 6-7 years ago, but not now 




> Arrowhead So when is this GTG?? Or is this the new rep thread?



I'm in for another GTG.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> The deck I am working on, the HO tried to pay me with Kruggerands. What's with that? I don't comprehend Africa. Did he want the deck in Africa?
> 
> I loose enough money, how about one coin worth $ 1400? What a day to have a hole in your pocket.......
> 
> Whole new meaning to pocket change!



The price of gold is astronomical right now.....not a good deal for you Mr. Dan...

Now if he's talkin' fifty cents on the dollar.........:monkey:


----------



## Echo Kid

hey guys what up


----------



## Echo Kid

everybody got wood up for winter ?


----------



## stihl sawing

Echo Kid said:


> everybody got wood up for winter ?


Oh yeah, Got enough for two winters.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> The price of gold is astronomical right now.....not a good deal for you Mr. Dan...
> 
> Now if he's talkin' fifty cents on the dollar.........:monkey:



Not only is it astronomical, it's high too.


----------



## Echo Kid

my birthday is tomorrow going to be 14 be able to drive:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> my birthday is tomorrow going to be 14 be able to drive:hmm3grin2orange:



What?? Driving at 14? No way do0d. Too young. But, happy birthday.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

actually you can i can go get a thing were you have to drive with your parents 50 hours in daytime and 20 hours in the dark then i can get a farmers permit wear i can drive buy myself or with a family member to school,work:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Happy Birthday! Nothing like driving! :chainsawguy:


----------



## sawnami

:bday:

Happy Birthday Kid! Now you can drive to GTG's


----------



## RVALUE

Yesterday it occurred to me that over half the population considers me old.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Yesterday it occurred to me that over half the population considers me old.


Uhhh......3/4 You are gettin on up there.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

Echo Kid said:


> actually you can i can go get a thing were you have to drive with your parents 50 hours in daytime and 20 hours in the dark then i can get a farmers permit wear i can drive buy myself or with a family member to school,work:hmm3grin2orange:


14 hmmm so drive and full time stiffy, hows that work


----------



## 8433jeff

ropensaddle said:


> 14 hmmm so drive and full time stiffy, hows that work



Not very well, if I remember correctly and if you ask his insurance peoples.


----------



## john taliaferro

you work for gold ok but scrap price where you sell at a gold store and walk out with cash . there 1 ounce call and get a daily price probley less than 400 or tell him to and pay you in $. shellac is good stuff getting ready to put some on a big vase today .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took the 20" bar off the David Bradley and put on a 26" from a member here thanks Wigglesworth. The saw was a little light before, now the saw is balanced and nimble.
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169702601/" title="David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5169702601_90bfc98bab.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David Bradley" /></a>
026 shown for scale.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169703509/" title="David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1436/5169703509_2a9d8f6dbe.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David Bradley" /></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Have you ever heard someone say, "I'll be danged _if_.....?"


That would be me, "_if _happens...." 


Headed to cut firewood in Jasper. (Some of us don't look forward to cutting wood.)


----------



## Freehand

That's some SERIOUS gear driveage you have there Steven,mazel tov.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan I do like cutting wood but not getting to now, spent last couple days cleaning shop couldn't walk in it was a mess.



freehandslabber said:


> That's some SERIOUS gear driveage you have there Steven,mazel tov.



I had to look that up on WIKI thanks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

supercabs78 said:


> Dan I do like cutting wood but not getting to now, spent last couple days cleaning shop couldn't walk in it was a mess.



Thats what I plan on doing this wkend to my garage.


----------



## Freehand

supercabs78 said:


> Dan I do like cutting wood but not getting to now, spent last couple days cleaning shop couldn't walk in it was a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look that up on WIKI thanks.



LOL I was makin' a funny what with that faceplant vid you love so much


----------



## Echo Kid

ya we need to clean out our shop too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Thread Tags*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169812319/" title="Capture tags by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1373/5169812319_4a296540aa.jpg" width="486" height="69" alt="Capture tags" /></a>


----------



## logging22

supercabs78 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169812319/" title="Capture tags by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1373/5169812319_4a296540aa.jpg" width="486" height="69" alt="Capture tags" /></a>



Hint, hint.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> I took the 20" bar off the David Bradley and put on a 26" from a member here thanks Wigglesworth. The saw was a little light before, now the saw is balanced and nimble.
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169702601/" title="David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5169702601_90bfc98bab.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David Bradley" /></a>
> 
> 
> Did you say $20 for the anvil shipped


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got back on line been out of internet and power this evening I have a few more pics of the shop progress just having trouble uploading.


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> supercabs78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the 20" bar off the David Bradley and put on a 26" from a member here thanks Wigglesworth. The saw was a little light before, now the saw is balanced and nimble.
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5169702601/" title="David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5169702601_90bfc98bab.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="David Bradley" /></a>
> 
> 
> Did you say $20 for the anvil shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea,over here to my place:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, dug in here in Jasper. Ready for the flood. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5170403571/" title="shop cleaning by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5170403571_0c88495a6a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="shop cleaning" /></a>
Here is the progress so far. A few days ago you couldn't walk in the shop it was so full of broke ####.

The Ford will be done this weekend and out of the shop.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5171006870/" title="shop cleaning by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5171006870_cd325cc19b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="shop cleaning" /></a>
The mailbox post in the background just needs paint. The saw bench needs a bunch of cleaning.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5171005534/" title="shop cleaning by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5171005534_929896d363.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="shop cleaning" /></a>

One of the project saws 066 (excited about this one) with my home made saw fixture.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5170423317/" title="066 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5170423317_9aea764c87.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="066" /></a>

That is pritty much my story for the week.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Steven, I gave that Dolmar to my dad to use. We fired it up last night( first time I've run it since I got it). He's pretty excited, I've got the choke parts on the way. says when the parts come in I might as well port it too:greenchainsaw:


----------



## atvguns

Nice shop. You know I have yet to see a pic that reflects your user name


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Nice shop. You know I have yet to see a pic that reflects your user name



I have 2 1978 Ford Supercabs one brown and one blue I sold my red one a few years back. I love the old Supercabs.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> I have 2 1978 Ford Supercabs one brown and one blue I sold my red one a few years back. I love the old Supercabs.


 I am kinda fond of that year of ford alsonever did have one in supercab


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Stumpy glad he liked the Dolmar I'm sure it will be a good saw.


----------



## atvguns

Teaching the girls how to run the saw the 10 year old didn't want to try it so I took her picture by her self


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I am kinda fond of that year of ford alsonever did have one in supercab



The brown one has a 460/auto needs rebuilt now I pushed it hard getting to Rvalue GTG, the blue one has a 300/4 speed not legal just the farm truck.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Hay Stumpy glad he liked the Dolmar I'm sure it will be a good saw.



I can't get enough of that 288 either. I've been runnin the one I got from you. Has about a dozen tanks of fuel through it since I got it runnin. Man that thing is fun.:chainsawguy: The Jugs on the two parts 288s were in perfect shape. They will be gettin ported before they go on.

Also I'll be needin an addy to send those pull handles when they come in next week.


----------



## atvguns

supercabs78 said:


> The brown one has a 460/auto needs rebuilt now I pushed it hard getting to Rvalue GTG, the blue one has a 300/4 speed not legal just the farm truck.


 460 sure is nice I have a v10 now its kinda a dog compared to the 460


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy you need to get that XL tuned up for the next GTG I may want to race


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stumpy you need to get that XL tuned up for the next GTG I may want to race



It's ready when you are!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stumpy you need to get that XL tuned up for the next GTG I may want to race



You might want to come alone, I'd hate to have to big a croud when your your 036 gets beat.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You might want to come alone, I'd hate to have to big a croud when your your 036 gets beat.



That would be bad I might have to lie my way out of that one. make up some exquis about saws wont run at gtg's


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> That would be bad I might have to lie my way out of that one. make up some exquis about saws wont run at gtg's



Bite me 

I'll never live that one down, at least they ran on my own terf


----------



## atvguns

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


stumpyshusky said:


> Bite me
> 
> I'll never live that one down, at least they ran on my own terf


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Got an intake boot for the GTG 024 monday. Now just need to take the time to put it in.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Got an intake boot for the GTG 024 monday. Now just need to take the time to put it in.


 Cool I hope that turns out to be a nice saw when you get it all done


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Cool I hope that turns out to be a nice saw when you get it all done



Well it won't ever be pretty, but I think it'll run. Not gonna port it till I use it for a while. I wanna see the difference. Same thing with the 288's, :chainsawguy:


----------



## RVALUE

Had my boys splitting wood today. Those cookies make for a good practice piece for a 10 year old.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Had my boys splitting wood today. Those cookies make for a good practice piece for a 10 year old.



Neat,you guys find something to do with all those slabs?


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Neat,you guys find something to do with all those slabs?



Have them drying in the old cafe. Or more accurately old Take Out restaurant.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Well it won't ever be pretty, but I think it'll run. Not gonna port it till I use it for a while. I wanna see the difference. Same thing with the 288's, :chainsawguy:



I didnt have much luck porting a 288. Not much there to get rid of. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## RVALUE

The woodstove in the suite has a problem. When it gets warm, the door pops open, then it gets HOT and Smokey. Maybe a latch, maybe a spring hinge, maybe ??????

I'd switch it out, but the politics are questionable.


----------



## RVALUE

Does Millers Hardware have stove parts, like latches?


----------



## atvguns

Well the first day of deer season was a flop way to windy every deer we saw was in the dead run mode


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Does Millers Hardware have stove parts, like latches?



They sure do.They carry lots of stoves and parts....one of my favorite hardware stores....


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> They sure do.They carry lots of stoves and parts....one of my favorite hardware stores....



Never heard of them. Must be a local thing.


----------



## Freehand

Miller's "Two Acres of Hardware" in Harrison.......old school hardware...great saw shop too....


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Miller's "Two Acres of Hardware" in Harrison.......old school hardware...great saw shop too....



I will be going there the next time over. Soon i hope.


----------



## spacemule

freehandslabber said:


> Miller's "Two Acres of Hardware" in Harrison.......old school hardware...great saw shop too....



Yeah, but they're slow. Whenever I used to go in there, I'd know no matter what I needed it was going to be a half hour.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd rather go to Millers' _twice _than Home depot (etc.) once. At least you can get what you need from knowledgeable people. I got the guts for a valve, 50 years discontinued. And Watco stain!


----------



## RVALUE

P.S. and it's a safe environment. You don't have to worry about thieves and stalkers and the like.


----------



## RVALUE

Not that all thieves are stalkers, and vice versa.


----------



## RVALUE

Did you ever stop to wonder why Jesse James and the like robbed banks? To get money to buy things? Why didn't they just rob things? Selective morals? Or armed citizenry? :monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Did you ever stop to wonder why Jesse James and the like robbed banks? To get money to buy things? Why didn't they just rob things? Selective morals? Or armed citizenry? :monkey:



Selective morals would change , if the laws were not in favor of the criminal. And in favor of armed law abiding citizens. (armed with chainsaws of course.) :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 8433jeff

Taking away chainsaws from the law abiding will only leave the criminals with chainsaws
Chainsaws don't kill people, people kill people.
FWIW-Northfield, MN where Jesse and his gang ran into law abiding people with guns who for some reason stood up to him is 20 miles from here, and now we celebrate "The defeat of Jesse James days" instead of Jesse James days like we did years ago. Northfield is home to two colleges and some of the richer liberals in these parts, if you remember Senator Wellstone, he was a professor there before getting to the Senate. Never agreed with him, but he was a man committed to his beliefs.


----------



## RVALUE

I am now more confused than when I wrote that. I need supercabs to straiten me out. You know, explain it.


----------



## Freehand

8433jeff said:


> Taking away chainsaws from the law abiding will only leave the criminals with chainsaws
> Chainsaws don't kill people, people kill people.
> FWIW-Northfield, MN where Jesse and his gang ran into law abiding people with guns who for some reason stood up to him is 20 miles from here, and now we celebrate "The defeat of Jesse James days" instead of Jesse James days like we did years ago. Northfield is home to two colleges and some of the richer liberals in these parts, if you remember Senator Wellstone, he was a professor there before getting to the Senate. Never agreed with him, but he was a man committed to his beliefs.



Say wut?


----------



## Echo Kid

hey guys sorry havent been on past few nights the night of my B-day i got 104 temperature and been sick all weekend and staying home from school today


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys sorry havent been on past few nights the night of my B-day i got 104 temperature and been sick all weekend and staying home from school today



Hope you get to feelin better, at least you got an excuse to be on here all day. The rest of us usually don't


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here are a couple shots of a rack I got at an auction. Project saw power head holder. Now all I got to do is fill it with saws. :hmm3grin2orange: The runners stay under the work bench.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180176696/" title="Project Saw Power head Rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1034/5180176696_9774cfd5bd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head Rack" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180178194/" title="Project Saw Power head rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5180178194_c25366a65f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head rack" /></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> Here are a couple shots of a rack I got at an auction. Project saw power head holder. Now all I got to do is fill it with saws. :hmm3grin2orange: The runners stay under the work bench.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180176696/" title="Project Saw Power head Rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1034/5180176696_9774cfd5bd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head Rack" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180178194/" title="Project Saw Power head rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5180178194_c25366a65f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head rack" /></a>



*SHOW OFF*:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> *SHOW OFF*:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange: I can't help the fact that the poodle skirt don't cover it up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

or was you talking about the saw rack? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

supercabs78 said:


> or was you talking about the saw rack? :hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Schweet set up Steve!


----------



## RVALUE

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys sorry havent been on past few nights the night of my B-day i got 104 temperature and been sick all weekend and staying home from school today



Dang, that's the worst birthday present you can get, that is until you get married. :monkey:


----------



## 8433jeff

RVALUE said:


> Dang, that's the worst birthday present you can get, that is until you get married. :monkey:



Or divorced.:monkey:


----------



## Stihlverado

8433jeff said:


> Or divorced.:monkey:



Thats the positive side of marriage!! <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002064B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Supercabs78 is gone.*

Check out my new name.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Check out my new name.



Cool. When did you start use'n Huskies?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Cool. When did you start use'n Huskies?:hmm3grin2orange:



He said Work Saw Collector, So theyve gotta run!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020456.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Check out my new name.



Why the name change?



stumpyshusky said:


> Cool. When did you start use'n Huskies?:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats a good one:biggrinbounce2::chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Formerly known as Supercabs, He's the "Prince" of AS. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Why the name change?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good one:biggrinbounce2::chainsawguy:



I just wanted something saw related not what I drive. Back when I joined this site I didn't think about it very much. That was not the first time I didn't think something through. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I know a grown (40 +) man who changed his last name. So, anything goes...... Course with a name like that, my allergies will act up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If your like me won't be the last.


----------



## Echo Kid

the reason i named myself echo kid is because les said,( your the kid with the echo)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> the reason i named myself echo kid is because les said,( your the kid with the echo)



at least you picked a saw related name. :chainsawguy:


----------



## J.W Younger

I'm thinkin I need a cool name.







wife calls me #######


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here are a couple shots of a rack I got at an auction. Project saw power head holder. Now all I got to do is fill it with saws. :hmm3grin2orange: The runners stay under the work bench.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180176696/" title="Project Saw Power head Rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1034/5180176696_9774cfd5bd.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head Rack" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5180178194/" title="Project Saw Power head rack by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5180178194_c25366a65f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Project Saw Power head rack" /></a>



Nice saw rack Stephen! I've been looking for one that rolls around like that. Got to get used to your new name. It's a good one though.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Nice saw rack Stephen! I've been looking for one that rolls around like that. Got to get used to your new name. It's a good one though.



What's wrong with you? Don't you know he changed his name? Not Stephen anymore. Since AS is his world, let's call him Wayne.

Wayne's World. Officially.


----------



## RVALUE

BTW Wayne, the trick to reset the rep acceptor didn't work. There is but one shortcut.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What's wrong with you? Don't you know he changed his name? Not Stephen anymore. Since AS is his world, let's call him Wayne.
> 
> Wayne's World. Officially.





RVALUE said:


> BTW Wayne, the trick to reset the rep acceptor didn't work. There is but one shortcut.



Thats funny and my middle name.


----------



## john taliaferro

ok


----------



## RVALUE

Wayne's World is MUCH better than Waynecow. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955

stumpyshusky said:


> Well it won't ever be pretty, but I think it'll run. Not gonna port it till I use it for a while. I wanna see the difference. Same thing with the 288's, :chainsawguy:





logging22 said:


> I didnt have much luck porting a 288. Not much there to get rid of. Let me know what you come up with.



What you two up to??? I hope your not trying to port with that 066 piston in there Les. I still have another 288 sitting around waiting.....


----------



## Freehand

All these 288's flying around and I didn't get one?



W . T . F .





Must be a conspiracy..........:monkey:


----------



## TRI955

freehandslabber said:


> All these 288's flying around and I didn't get one?
> 
> 
> 
> W . T . F .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a conspiracy..........:monkey:



Does somebody feel left out??? Aaawwwww, you poor thing!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Rubbin' it in too.....y'all ruthless.........


----------



## TRI955




----------



## TRI955

I have a Wildthing...er...Crapsman I could send your way...I'll even pay shipping!!


----------



## Freehand

Insult to injury......Ima go back to bed and cry now......:jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Rubbin' it in too.....y'all ruthless.........



cleaning today and there was some dust on my saw


----------



## Freehand

I'm all out of tears Rope.....now I'm just mad.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I'm all out of tears Rope.....now I'm just mad.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Prolly be five years before she gets fired up<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Prolly be five years before she gets fired up<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Hay Rope you need to put a bar on it just for a photo op, maybe even beside a tree or does that saw not get to go outside? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Rope you need to put a bar on it just for a photo op, maybe even beside a tree or does that saw not get to go outside? :hmm3grin2orange:



Naw,the wife's out on the couch and his saw is right next to him in bed......that saw prolly has some stories to tell....:censored:


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Rope you need to put a bar on it just for a photo op, maybe even beside a tree or does that saw not get to go outside? :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope its under lock down as ss has a good idea where's i live and he wants it:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Naw,the wife's out on the couch and his saw is right next to him in bed......that saw prolly has some stories to tell....:censored:



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Nope its under lock down as ss has a good idea where's i live and he wants it:monkey:



By the time he gets it out people will ask him, what kind of saw is that.?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

TRI955 said:


> What you two up to??? I hope your not trying to port with that 066 piston in there Les. I still have another 288 sitting around waiting.....



I'll be useing 288 pistons. Got one SPARE jug ported, The other SPARE jug is untouched. I'll be take'n some pics one of these days with the two side by side.

Sorry Freehand, I'll be think'n of you when I run both of my ported 288's (when they're done). Got lucky haveing two parts saws that both have good jugs.


----------



## Echo Kid

*saw*

very very nice saw ropen saddle


----------



## Stihlverado

I thought everybody had a 288 or two settin around. Dont they? <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> I thought everybody had a 288 or two settin around. Dont they? <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



oke::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

ropensaddle said:


> Prolly be five years before she gets fired up<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Watch out Rope, it's been leaked that there is an undercover operation in place to sneak into your house, gas it, and fire it up while you're asleep. It was debated whether to do the operation while you were in the house or not, but they wanted to be sure that you heard it fire up. Ruthless huh?:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

sawnami said:


> Watch out Rope, it's been leaked that there is an undercover operation in place to sneak into your house, gas it, and fire it up while you're asleep. It was debated whether to do the operation while you were in the house or not, but they wanted to be sure that you heard it fire up. Ruthless huh?:monkey:



Well if they get past the claymores, jumping jonny's, and deadfalls I guess there worthy to start that saw:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Well if they get past the claymores, jumping jonny's, and deadfalls I guess there worthy to start that saw:monkey:



I'll just sneak in inside his lunchbox,:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> By the time he gets it out people will ask him, what kind of saw is that.?



That would make a couple of antiques!


----------



## RVALUE

My appollogies for my lack of showing proper respect. Anyone of that age has earned it. That would be a Mr. Ropensaddle. 



















Antique.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Morning fellas.


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Morning fellas.



Thats a diffrent thread Stump, but mornin!


----------



## RVALUE

Almost done with my deck project. The homeowner added a 3 x 3 foot step, and I didn't have enough wood. So back today for 10 minutes.

Good News on the gold, it went down $ 100 per ounce while we were negotiating! I took the cash....


This is not an attempt to unseat Freehand as deck king. However, I was building decks when he was still building funiture. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

As soon as I get some leaf glue, I'll take a pic!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Almost done with my deck project. The homeowner added a 3 x 3 foot step, and I didn't have enough wood. So back today for 10 minutes.
> 
> Good News on the gold, it went down $ 100 per ounce while we were negotiating! I took the cash....
> 
> 
> This is not an attempt to unseat Freehand as deck king. However, I was building decks when he was still building funiture. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmm thought you were climbing trees :monkey: I actually did some carpentry work many many moons ago, I may get into some pole barns but what really interests me is timber frames.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm thought you were climbing trees :monkey: I actually did some carpentry work many many moons ago, I may get into some pole barns but what really interests me is timber frames.



Brother Dan is true jack of all trades and has the tool inventory to prove it....opcorn:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Brother Dan is true jack of all trades and has the tool inventory to prove it....opcorn:



So are ya sayin he is a pawn star:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

That would be _prawn_ star.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> So are ya sayin he is a pawn star:monkey:



I would patronize said pawn shop......


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I would patronize said pawn shop......



Ahh so 3 phaze ehhh:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Or is it pawrn star? :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Or is it pawrn star? :monkey:



Lol Rv see your dreamin again pard


----------



## logging22

I guess i missed a lot in the last few days. Who the hell is work saw collector? And what is he doing on our thread?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I guess i missed a lot in the last few days. Who the hell is work saw collector? And what is he doing on our thread?



I think it's Spacemules twin brother:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I think it's Spacemules twin brother:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Who we talking about? :monkey:

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who we talking about? :monkey:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



UUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Les started it


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> UUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. Les started it



I sure did! I wanna know whats up?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I sure did! I wanna know whats up?



Whats up with who, Stumpy he is ok he did get the handles ordered I am stoked.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Whats up with who, Stumpy he is ok he did get the handles ordered I am stoked.



Oh its you supercabs78! I was lost as to who i was talking too for a minute.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Oh its you supercabs78! I was lost as to who i was talking too for a minute.:hmm3grin2orange:



I had it changed to a saw related name. I tried to get "GTG Guy" below the name as well but they have got to leave the sponsor part.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Oh its you supercabs78! I was lost as to who i was talking too for a minute.:hmm3grin2orange:



I do that to with the guy in the mirror.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I do that to with the guy in the mirror.



You would.:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I do that to with the guy in the mirror.



That same bastard sneaks up on me too in the bathroom.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> That same bastard sneaks up on me too in the bathroom.



 Kick him in the nads. Works for me.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> That same bastard sneaks up on me too in the bathroom.



Hope for your sake it's not the same one in mine.


----------



## ropensaddle

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope for your sake it's not the same one in mine.



Uhhhhh stumpy his mirror is standard height:monkey:


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Uhhhhh stumpy his mirror is standard height:monkey:



That is funny. Crazy funny!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> That is funny. Crazy funny!



What are you laughing at Herman Munster umpkin2:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What are you laughing at Herman Munster umpkin2:



Did you just call me a cheese?


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> That is funny. Crazy funny!



Yup especially since I,m 5'8" lmfao


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Yup especially since I,m 5'8" lmfao



Quit braggin:jester:


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Uhhhhh stumpy his mirror is standard height:monkey:



HAW HAW HAW!!! :greenchainsaw:

Been a while. Glad to see you guys still on this thread, It's the only one I look at.

Been working like crazy on my house.Transforming old trim into a showcase for beetle scrud. Pics:

Start with this.






Better living thru chemistry.





A bit of sanding...





Ground up beetle scrud and ethanol:





Baseboard is purty:


----------



## teacherman

Custom windowsills:





Installed.




















Oh, I sold a chainsaw the other day. So this post is legitimate......


----------



## Freehand

Looks great John


----------



## RVALUE

Sounds like somebody misunderstood what standing tall in the saddle means. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

A whole day without any activity?


----------



## RVALUE

A - hole day?????


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> A - hole day?????



Talking to yourself is bad.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Talking to yourself is bad.



That A-hole bait works every time!


----------



## stihl sawing

rvalue said:


> that a-hole bait works every time!


oh my


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> That A-hole bait works every time!



The fight is in another thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> The fight is in another thread.



fight were.


----------



## stihl sawing

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> fight were.



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=153257


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> HAW HAW HAW!!! :greenchainsaw:
> Been a while. Glad to see you guys still on this thread, It's the only one I look at.
> Been working like crazy on my house.Transforming old trim into a showcase for beetle scrud. Pics:
> Start with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better living thru chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of sanding...
> Baseboard is purty:


 LOOKS good John! Now wanna come do my house!?!?!?


----------



## RVALUE

And is everyone toasty?

Windy here today.


----------



## Freehand

Blowin' like hell here too Dan.......PLENTY of wood up though....:chainsawguy:


----------



## Echo Kid

blowin pretty hard too here got penty of wood up


----------



## RVALUE

Cleaning up some knarly super twisted up elm (from the ice storm) today. Pinched my one bar 30 feet in the air, and had to leave the bar and chain. Gave the HEAVY branch a pull and all went to the ground, no damage! Thanksgiving.

Was breaking in a new bucket operator today. He's ten, and cost 5 dollars.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Cleaning up some knarly super twisted up elm (from the ice storm) today. Pinched my one bar 30 feet in the air, and had to leave the bar and chain. Gave the HEAVY branch a pull and all went to the ground, no damage! Thanksgiving.
> 
> Was breaking in a new bucket operator today. He's ten, and cost 5 dollars.



Glad everybody is ok and the operator is way too expensive.


----------



## RVALUE

His brother was about 10 or 12 when a fellow who owed me a couple hundred dollars, (and always didn't have his check book, etc.) caught me at the shop and asked when I could take down two tall (70 foot) sycamores? 

I told him RIGHT NOW!. (this was before I was crippled,) 


On the way to get the bucket truck, I spotted a rental 50 foot sky track. I knew the person who had it rented, so I could use it, right????  

I threw an old pallet on the forks, and showed my son how to run the thing. Up we went, piecing it down chunk at a time. I kept dropping pieces on the pallet, and busting it up. Halfway through the second tree, I was down to straddling the forks, with no pallet. With a unexperienced kid running a borrowed (stolen?) rig. This fellow we were working for was with his buddy, and they watched this ordeal INTENTLY, with no sarcasm.

When I was done, he (prodded by his buddy) asked "How much do I owe you?" Five Fifty, and he paid FAST. 

While I was up on that bucking sky jack, his buddy must have told him I was crazy and to give me whatever I asked for. His buddy no doubt knew his reputation for procrastination.

There is more than one way to collect old money!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> His brother was about 10 or 12 when a fellow who owed me a couple hundred dollars, (and always didn't have his check book, etc.) caught me at the shop and asked when I could take down two tall (70 foot) sycamores?
> 
> I told him RIGHT NOW!. (this was before I was crippled,) This fell
> 
> 
> On the way to get the bucket truck, I spotted a rental 50 foot sky track. I knew the person who had it rented, so I could use it, right????
> 
> I threw an old pallet on the forks, and showed my son how to run the thing. Up we went, piecing it down chunk at a time. I kept dropping pieces on the pallet, and busting it up. Halfway through the second tree, I was down to straddling the forks, with no pallet. With a unexperienced kid running a borrowed (stolen?) rig. This fellow we were working for was with his buddy, and they watched this ordeal INTENTLY, with no sarcasm.
> 
> When I was done, he (prodded by his buddy) asked "How much do I owe you?" Five Fifty, and he paid FAST.
> 
> While I was up on that bucking sky jack, his buddy must have told him I was crazy and to give me whatever I asked for. His buddy no doubt knew his reputation for procrastination.
> 
> There is more than one way to collect old money!



Sweet!!:yourock:


----------



## RVALUE

My wife is bummed. I just had to dispatch a vermin, and , let's just leave it that it took maybe 6 shots. 

She's bummed because nobody came to check to see If I did her in.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> My wife is bummed. I just had to dispatch a vermin, and , let's just leave it that it took maybe 6 shots.
> 
> She's bummed because nobody came to check to see If I did her in.



Maybe they don't want to take a chance on being the next victim

you know the old saying curiosity killed the cat


----------



## ropensaddle

Gotta climb out the bucket in am, tall dead beaner pine


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Maybe they don't want to take a chance on being the next victim
> 
> you know the old saying curiosity killed the cat



How'd you know the vermin? You Psychic? :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Maybe they don't want to take a chance on being the next victim
> 
> you know the old saying curiosity killed the cat



You know with that logic, I should have started a fire and burned the evidence. That smell would have been interesting....


----------



## Echo Kid

*school*

too bad school was from 10:00am to 2:00pm


----------



## logging22

Hello all.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey buddy. Got the Dolmar about ported. Piston is in sore shape, gonna replace it.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey buddy. Got the Dolmar about ported. Piston is in sore shape, gonna replace it.



Busy Busy. Glad its going good. Didnt rain today, crap.


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> My wife is bummed. I just had to dispatch a vermin, and , let's just leave it that it took maybe 6 shots.
> 
> She's bummed because nobody came to check to see If I did her in.



Must have been a possum. Those suckers are tough as can be.


----------



## teacherman

Stihlverado said:


> LOOKS good John! Now wanna come do my house!?!?!?



Sure. I might actually start a side remodeling business like I used to have. Some pretty serious work involved in getting it right, just like anything else, I spose.


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> Sure. I might actually start a side remodeling business like I used to have. Some pretty serious work involved in getting it right, just like anything else, I spose.



Crap, you'll want money or stuff. I'll swap ya 3 slightly used kids. Cant get them to do much but they like to camp and waste shells....<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

lol:yourock:


----------



## teacherman

Stihlverado said:


> Crap, you'll want money or stuff. I'll swap ya 3 slightly used kids. Cant get them to do much but they like to camp and waste shells....<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



It's a deal. I could use a few kids of my own. I work with the ones whose parents don't want/won't raise them, because apparently I'm the only one who sees that they are important.

Ages and names?

Camping and wasting shells is a good thing.


----------



## teacherman

Each and every one of you knuckleheads have a happy and safe Thanksgiving!!!!!!!

:chainsawguy:


----------



## RVALUE

Have a great day, you thread checkers!


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Have a great day, you thread checkers!


You too you thread poster.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Every one have a safe and happy thanks giving.


----------



## Lurch2

Everybody travel safe. Have a good one.


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> Each and every one of you other knuckleheads have a happy and safe Thanksgiving!!!!!!!
> 
> :chainsawguy:



?



Why'd you leave Freehand and I out?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> lol:yourock:





RVALUE said:


> Have a great day, you thread checkers!





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every one have a safe and happy thanks giving.





Lurch2 said:


> Everybody travel safe. Have a good one.



I got 4 right here in one page. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

teacherman said:


> Each and every one of you knuckleheads have a happy and safe Thanksgiving!!!!!!!
> 
> :chainsawguy:





RVALUE said:


> Have a great day, you thread checkers!





stihl sawing said:


> You too you thread poster.:hmm3grin2orange:





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every one have a safe and happy thanks giving.





Lurch2 said:


> Everybody travel safe. Have a good one.





Work Saw Collector said:


> I got 4 right here in one page. :hmm3grin2orange:



I got 6 . Nobody eat to much now


----------



## Freehand

Lurch2 said:


> Everybody travel safe. Have a good one.


Gotcha,hava good one Lurch.


RVALUE said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why'd you leave Freehand and I out?


LOL,ya prankster


Work Saw Collector said:


> I got 4 right here in one page. :hmm3grin2orange:


Atta boy Steven,thanx fer the shot.You gonna be able to find any fowl to eat tomorrow?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> I got 6 . Nobody eat to much now



I'm yer Butterball:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> I'm yer Butterball:hmm3grin2orange:



EAT ME:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> EAT ME:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


OH My


----------



## RVALUE

Talk about turkeys. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Talk about turkeys. :hmm3grin2orange:



Gobble gobble


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Gobble gobble



Wait....what?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

This time of year it's dangerous to make turkey sounds.


----------



## john taliaferro

stihl sawing said:


> This time of year it's dangerous to make turkey sounds.



i heard about goats i dont want to know about turkeys to much info,unless your talking bout cooked turkeys then i am in. mikes wifes cancer is better so we got a lot to be thankful for .


----------



## logging22

john taliaferro said:


> i heard about goats i dont want to know about turkeys to much info,unless your talking bout cooked turkeys then i am in. mikes wifes cancer is better so we got a lot to be thankful for .



Hello John. Long time no hear. Hope your doing well and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## RVALUE

I have alot to be thankful for!


----------



## ropensaddle

happy turkey day everyone


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> happy turkey day everyone



YEP Happy turkey day!! I have alot to be thankful for myself. Good family, Good friends, And a 30 pack to help me cope with both of them today!!!




<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020285.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Freehand

Hey Sawnami,Jute just posted this in the WTF thread......New avatar?


Happy Thanksgiving y'all....


----------



## logging22

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## sunfish

Very cool photo, Freehand!!!




Happy Thanksgiving to Y'all...


----------



## RVALUE

Hey, don't give sawnami _too_ much credit, he doesn't own _all_ the planes he posts...


----------



## RVALUE

And stihlverado, be thankful a 30 pack still does it!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado cant drink the whole thing! I would be willing to help. Think he is busy today.:chainsawguy:


----------



## atvguns

Happy turkey day everyone

I filled up on turkey then came to work Kinda hard to stay awake


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Happy turkey day everyone
> 
> I filled up on turkey then came to work Kinda hard to stay awake



I ate wayyyy to much. Deviled eggs & yams are pretty rough right now!!!


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I ate wayyyy to much. Deviled eggs & yams are pretty rough right now!!!



I'm hungry again.......umpkin2::biggrinbounce2:umpkin2:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I ate wayyyy to much. Deviled eggs & yams are pretty rough right now!!!


 You may get sent to the shop to sleep


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> You may get sent to the shop to sleep



The wife just left to go Black friday shopping. She wanted me to go, that aint gonna happen.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> The wife just left to go Black friday shopping. She wanted me to go, that aint gonna happen.


 I feel you pain I am glad I had to work tonight good excuse to not go my wife goes to Springfield every year with her mom, spends more on a hotel room and gas driving up there than she saves at the early bird specials but I just keep my mouth shut cause if she aint happy nobody is happy


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I'm hungry again.......umpkin2::biggrinbounce2:umpkin2:


 Don aint you got some left overs to snak on if not there is some snackeis on the wtf thread


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don aint you got some left overs to snak on if not there is some snackeis on the wtf thread



:hmm3grin2orange: Thats whats probably makin him hungry


----------



## sawnami

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Sawnami,Jute just posted this in the WTF thread......New avatar?
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving y'all....



That's a great pic! Really shows off the F-22 silhouette too.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Hey, don't give sawnami _too_ much credit, he doesn't own _all_ the planes he posts...



Hey now, I own every one of the planes that I've folded.:monkey:

The only thing that I own related to any of them is an armor piercing 30mm round for the Avenger gatling gun on an A-10 and a 20mm practice round for an F-16. I keep them on my desk at work . I've got a 50 cal AP round beside them and it looks like a 22 in comparison.

It helps to defuse angry customers when they look over my desk arsenal.:hmm3grin2orange:

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> I feel you pain I am glad I had to work tonight good excuse to not go my wife goes to Springfield every year with her mom, spends more on a hotel room and gas driving up there than she saves at the early bird specials but I just keep my mouth shut cause if she aint happy nobody is happy



I'd sooner pay double the price than go Black Friday shopping. I can't stand crowds and waiting in line.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a sudden urge to go shopping. I think I'll start with propane.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> I'd sooner pay double the price than go Black Friday shopping. I can't stand crowds and waiting in line.



With that logic, I don't believe you will be buying a car today!


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Don aint you got some left overs to snak on if not there is some snackeis on the wtf thread



I don't eat anything, after supper (we ate early), but look forward to breakfast.

Actually, I have to do Thanksgiving again today, with the rest of the family


----------



## Echo Kid

i wish i could have thanksgiving for 2 days in a row that would be awsome so much turkey and cherry and apple pie:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



freehandslabber said:


>


----------



## Echo Kid

whats the deal with all the cheese puffs


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I have a new windows wall paper.


----------



## Freehand

Echo Kid said:


> whats the deal with all the cheese puffs


Oh,just this nonsense thread in the off topic forum......those guys are crazy....:jester:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=153369


Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a new windows wall paper.



lolopcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, almost back.


----------



## Stihlverado

Thought I smelt cheesie poofs!!


----------



## RVALUE

Morning fellow folks - Working on a generator today. Maybe.


----------



## RVALUE

John Ellison, and others: Picked up a real mule - needs to be figured out what all she'll do. Slip logs?

Now I have to the the 757 running again.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got this limbing saw  in the mail yesterday, Mall 2MG 105CC. I can't wait to start on this one, busy working on 066s this week.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5218541791/" title="Mall 2MB by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5218541791_3c5721230a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Mall 2MB" /></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If you can limb with that saw for 2 or 3 hrs. It will be MR WORK SAW COLLECTOR. 

Good luck with the rebuild. What condition is it in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you can limb with that saw for 2 or 3 hrs. It will be MR WORK SAW COLLECTOR.
> 
> Good luck with the rebuild. What condition is it in.



The condition seems good except spark. I need to take it apart and look at the points. I have a parts saw on the way that is complete except jug and slug.

Edit: For what it worth the saw is 40# dry on my scale.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> The condition seems good except spark. I need to take it apart and look at the points. I have a parts saw on the way that is complete except jug and slug.
> 
> Edit: For what it worth the saw is 40# dry on my scale.



Thats awsome Stephen! Compression seem pretty good on it as well? Cant wait to see that one run!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Thats awsome Stephen! Compression seem pretty good on it as well? Cant wait to see that one run!



I haven't put a compression tester on it yet, but when I do I'll let you know it should be a fun but slow saw. The Transmission says 3 to 1 reduction.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't put a compression tester on it yet, but when I do I'll let you know it should be a fun but slow saw. The Transmission says 3 to 1 reduction.



GTG at your place!?!?!?!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> GTG at your place!?!?!?!



I haven't seen Rope offer up so I did mention it in another thread the other day, spring time.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't seen Rope offer up so I did mention it in another thread the other day, spring time.



Which thread so I can keep updated! Gotta have notice!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Which thread so I can keep updated! Gotta have notice!!



I forget it was me and Les off the thread topic Might have been Stumpy saw pics thread or his 288 thread. I'll keep the info in this thread.


I would like to go to Kentucky Wiggs GTG in the spring if invited but well see how timing both GTG works out.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forget it was me and Les off the thread topic Might have been Stumpy saw pics thread or his 288 thread. I'll keep the info in this thread.
> 
> 
> I would like to go to Kentucky Wiggs GTG in the spring if invited but well see how timing both GTG works out.



Where at in Kentucky? I enjoy GTG's, Great comradery and information!!
The saws are kool too!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Where at in Kentucky? I enjoy GTG's, Great comradery and information!!
> The saws are kool too!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know yet I need to PM him.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know yet I need to PM him.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020408.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Where at in Kentucky? I enjoy GTG's, Great comradery and information!!
> The saws are kool too!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Ah.. So you'll go to Kentucky but not to arkansas.  Guess you don't like banjo's. ya notice Les wants to play one now.


----------



## Freehand

Stihlverado said:


> Where at in Kentucky? I enjoy GTG's, Great comradery and information!!
> The saws are kool too!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Those guys are in West Kentucky.......on THIS side.....I might wanna make that......opcorn:


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Ah.. So you'll go to Kentucky but not to arkansas.  Guess you don't like banjo's. ya notice Les wants to play one now.



I figured that as frequent your window it should be kind of like a GTG "sticky" ( thats the way they usually end up!) 
And Im waiting to here when Ropes going to have his. I understand he likes to wait till it cools off, Its up to 34* here or is that still too warm? <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> I figured that as frequent your window it should be kind of like a GTG "sticky" ( thats the way they usually end up!)
> And Im waiting to here when Ropes going to have his. I understand he likes to wait till it cools off, Its up to 34* here or is that still too warm? <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Ok guys ole rope is trying but at this time it's all I can do to keep the farm. We'll see how the rest of winter plays out, then maybe March but my main job is keeping the wolves away right now


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guys ole rope is trying but at this time it's all I can do to keep the farm. We'll see how the rest of winter plays out, then maybe March but my main job is keeping the wolves away right now



I understand Rope, we're finaly getting some well needed rain but not needed right now if that makes any since.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> I understand Rope, we're finaly getting some well needed rain but not needed right now if that makes any since.:hmm3grin2orange:



Perfect sense it's the same as with work too little too late can make a huge impact


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Perfect sense it's the same as with work too little too late can make a huge impact



Well I just told the little woman to clear the schedule for march and we will see how things go. We've got three basement and a good sized driveway scheduled weather permitting. Dont like to use calcium but a necessity this time off year.
Just waiting for your nod!opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Ok guys ole rope is trying but at this time it's all I can do to keep the farm. We'll see how the rest of winter plays out, then maybe March but my main job is keeping the wolves away right now


Yup I'm waitin too. Are we still gonna have the gun thing too?


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Yup I'm waitin too. Are we still gonna have the gun thing too?



If we do... uh... Les told me to say all that stuff and stuff!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yup I'm waitin too. Are we still gonna have the gun thing too?



SS I do not see why we could not shoot here but I will make sure the police know and the neighbors too. I have a huge brush and wood pile that should be ample backstop for any fired rounds. As far as I am concerned its all good but ultimately the kicker will be the law. I however do have some friends in the local law enforcement that may even wish to attend lol


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> SS I do not see why we could not shoot here but I will make sure the police know and the neighbors too. I have a huge brush and wood pile that should be ample backstop for any fired rounds. As far as I am concerned its all good but ultimately the kicker will be the law. I however do have some friends in the local law enforcement that may even wish to attend lol



Kool, Theyre not going to be checking for warrents or such are they? Took me a week to get all the pics from post offices in this area!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> Kool, Theyre not going to be checking for warrents or such are they? Took me a week to get all the pics from post offices in this area!!!



Lol I hope not but worse is I hope they don't look into my mounds out here too much lol. No he is just a biker gone cop and prolly has had more tickets than the two of us. He used to shoot out here some, I am still picking up casings!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm backing out of my hosting a spring GTG ifn Ole Rope is.


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm backing out of my hosting a spring GTG ifn Ole Rope is.



Not till around March. Thats 4 months away!!


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> SS I do not see why we could not shoot here but I will make sure the police know and the neighbors too. I have a huge brush and wood pile that should be ample backstop for any fired rounds. As far as I am concerned its all good but ultimately the kicker will be the law. I however do have some friends in the local law enforcement that may even wish to attend lol


Yee Haw, Was hopin you was gonna say that, Also was gonna suggest you call the local authorities as class 3 guns draw a lot of attention. Went shootin with a guy one time and we were in the middle of nowhere.

I ask him if any neighbors were around and he said nah ain't nobody gonna bother us.

Well it wasn't a half hour later and the county sherriff showed up. He was really cautious at first. But shoot, after he run a thirty round mag through one, he was hooked. He didn't wanna leave even when they called him out .lol


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Yee Haw, Was hopin you was gonna say that, Also was gonna suggest you call the local authorities as class 3 guns draw a lot of attention. Went shootin with a guy one time and we were in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I ask him if any neighbors were around and he said nah ain't nobody gonna bother us.
> 
> Well it wasn't a half hour later and the county sherriff showed up. He was really cautious at first. But shoot, after he run a thirty round mag through one, he was hooked. He didn't wanna leave even when they called him out .lol



What kind of cash does that run into? Sounds intense!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> What kind of cash does that run into? Sounds intense!


Back when i bought em they were cheap, Now they are out of sight. Just an example, In 1983 i bought a Colt M-16A1 for 600 dollars, Now they are going for 8 to 10 grand. Now that's a Colt, You can get another brand one a little cheaper. I haven't even looked at prices on them in a long time. I don't know what they are going for.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Back when i bought em they were cheap, Now they are out of sight. Just an example, In 1983 i bought a Colt M-16A1 for 600 dollars, Now they are going for 8 to 10 grand. Now that's a Colt, You can get another brand one a little cheaper. I haven't even looked at prices on them in a long time. I don't know what they are going for.



Shells gotta get in the purse strings even on the 3 round burst


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Shells gotta get in the purse strings even on the 3 round burst


Yeah the ammo is high too, The colts only have semi and full. No three round burst. The newer ones had the three round burst. I have a ruger AC-556 that has a three round burst on it.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah the ammo is high too, The colts only have semi and full. No three round burst. The newer ones had the three round burst. I have a ruger AC-556 that has a three round burst on it.



SSSOOOOOO......uuuhhh..... How many "friends" you bringing with ya?


----------



## stihl sawing

Check out this price

http://www.gunsamerica.com/97985415...les/Class-3-Subguns/Colt_M16A1_machinegun.htm


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> SSSOOOOOO......uuuhhh..... How many "friends" you bringing with ya?


How many ya want.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yee Haw, Was hopin you was gonna say that, Also was gonna suggest you call the local authorities as class 3 guns draw a lot of attention. Went shootin with a guy one time and we were in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I ask him if any neighbors were around and he said nah ain't nobody gonna bother us.
> 
> Well it wasn't a half hour later and the county sherriff showed up. He was really cautious at first. But shoot, after he run a thirty round mag through one, he was hooked. He didn't wanna leave even when they called him out .lol



Yeah we're county here but the village cop thinks it's his jurisdiction at times I bumped into him at the back of my 40 and I was bow huntin had my full ghillie suit on lol. He said he thought mary jane was being grown and I told him to get the dogs and get the crap off our land. He then backed up and said well we are not really allowed out of the village and was standing on my dirt when he said it I told him to call if he ever decided he needed access to our property lol. The county is pretty cool but we will have their blessing before the event.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> How many ya want.



Im certified but not for weepens!! 
I take it you have a pretty good selection?!
You get your ammo buy the case ? A box(20) around here runs around $20-25 And I dont see 20 shells lasting too awful long.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

I need to start selling.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/933672712/Guns/Rifles/Class-3-Rifles/Class-3-Subguns/HK_MP5_A2.htm


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Im certified but not for weepens!!
> I take it you have a pretty good selection?!
> You get your ammo buy the case ? A box(20) around here runs around $20-25 And I dont see 20 shells lasting too awful long.....:hmm3grin2orange:


Got a few, Haven't shot them in a while. Been buyin some ammo here lately. Stuff used to be dirt cheap. Twenty rounds will last about two seconds.


----------



## stihl sawing

How mant these ya wanna buy.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/91645776...s/M60_C_R_Model_T161_Belt_fed_machine_gun.htm


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Got a few, Haven't shot them in a while. Been buyin some ammo here lately. Stuff used to be dirt cheap. Twenty rounds will last about two seconds.



Good excitement usually dont last too long...<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE

I was in Hot Springs County a few minutes before I was in Ca Bo. Did you know there is a beauty college in HS?

(Didn't help, though)


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I was in Hot Springs County a few minutes before I was in Ca Bo. Did you know there is a beauty college in HS?
> 
> (Didn't help, though)


Several guys here could benifit from a beauty college.


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Several guys here could benifit from a beauty college.



How would you know? All you see is our noses stuck to your window and I trim my nose hairs!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> How would you know? All you see is our noses stuck to your window and I trim my nose hairs!!!


Think i've laid eyes on everyone here except you, You was scared of banjo music.lol


----------



## Stihlverado

stihl sawing said:


> Think i've laid eyes on everyone here except you ........



Im good at hide and go peek!! And fast... <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203EE.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> Im good at hide and go peek!! And fast... <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203EE.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


LMAO, The smiley is perfect.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> *Think i've laid eyes on everyone here except you, *You was scared of banjo music.lol



Google baboon :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> *Im good *at hide and go peek!! *And fast...* <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203EE.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Thats what she said.:yoyo:


----------



## Stihlverado

I bet you've been here the whole time and we was just looking over ya. Sorry, When did ya head out? Have a good trip home?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> I bet you've been here the whole time and we was just looking over ya. Sorry, When did ya head out? Have a good trip home?



Some nights I just lurk. 
I think I left about 11:30. I took HWY 160 home,, lots of curves
Had a great time. Gots me another 288 project:love1:


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Some nights I just lurk.
> I think I left about 11:30. I took HWY 160 home,, lots of curves
> Had a great time. Gots me another 288 project:love1:



11:30 last night?! Coulda told ya to stay away from 160! Youll meet yourself going!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> 11:30 last night?! Coulda told ya to stay away from 160! Youll meet yourself going!!:hmm3grin2orange:



It wasn't too bad, I hate drivein the 4 lane in the truck. Too boreing


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> It wasn't too bad, I hate drivein the 4 lane in the truck. Too boreing



Hope ya had a good visit. Did ya leave my saw at Les's? Ill run over and grab it later!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Hope ya had a good visit. Did ya leave my saw at Les's? Ill run over and grab it later!:hmm3grin2orange:



Visit was great, that saw stayed in the truck Come over anytime & run it.:yoyo:


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> Visit was great, that saw stayed in the truck Come over anytime & run it.:yoyo:



Glad ya had a good visit, Im gonna call it a nite! Never know I might show up some time just to start the HUSKY.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihlverado said:


> Glad ya had a good visit, Im gonna call it a nite! Never know I might show up some time just to start the HUSKY.



I think I'm done too. Night all.


----------



## Echo Kid

hey guys whats up :yoyo:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys whats up :yoyo:



Sup Kid, hows things?


----------



## Echo Kid

pretty good got 2 face cord of hedge to deliver this friday and saturday got most of it cut up


----------



## Echo Kid

how you doin


----------



## logging22

:Eye::Eye:


----------



## Echo Kid

hey les long time no talk to


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> hey les long time no talk to



Sup kiddo? Cuttin wood and doing good?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

ya me and my brother are clearing out a hedge forest :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> ya me and my brother are clearing out a hedge forest :hmm3grin2orange:



Sweet. Just work safe bro.


----------



## Echo Kid

ya got my chaps got to have thos because that cs-400 so fast cant stop it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Echo Kid said:


> ya me and my brother are clearing out a hedge forest :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, owning an Echo saw may make people question your sanity!


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> ya got my chaps got to have thos because that cs-400 so fast cant stop it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Awesome!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> ya got my chaps got to have thos because that cs-400 so fast cant stop it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



So what is left for the Christmas List. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle

SawTroll said:


> Well, owning an Echo saw may make people question your sanity!



I can't knock echo they were good when I remember using them but there is one brand I personally don't care for:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I can't knock echo they were good when I remember using them but there is one brand I personally don't care for:monkey:


Well dang Rope, We know how ya feel about wildthings.


----------



## stihl sawing

SawTroll said:


> Well, owning an Echo saw may make people question your sanity!


Easy Niko, Echo Kid is a young man just starting out in the chainsaw world. His dad is a really nice guy. The echo saw he has is a good saw and should serve him well.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well dang Rope, We know how ya feel about wildthings.



Nah I meant in pro saws to tell the truth those wild thingumabobs are not too bad for the$$


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Nah I meant in pro saws to tell the truth those wild thingumabobs are not too bad for the$$


I got one for sale, I'll bring it to ya.lol


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I got one for sale, I'll bring it to ya.lol



It would out do lipstick:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> It would out do lipstick:hmm3grin2orange:


Yep, But when you run out of gas it's finished. It will not start back up. Ole lipstick would still be spinnin.lol


----------



## RVALUE

I just got back from a jaunt to Dallas County. Breezed through a corner of Hot Springs County, went through Cabot twice, and didn't see hide nor hair of anyone. What gives?


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I just got back from a jaunt to Dallas County. Breezed through a corner of Hot Springs County, went through Cabot twice, and didn't see hide nor hair of anyone. What gives?


Well you should have have seen Rope and me. Rope was on hwy 89 today.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Well you should have have seen Rope and me. Rope was on hwy 89 today.



Yup that close to ya? I was the one at the awful waffle with the way loaded trailer lol bout dark thirty.


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yup that close to ya? I was the one at the awful waffle with the way loaded trailer lol bout dark thirty.


You was about eight miles from me. Wish i'd known. Woulda stopped cause i went through there about the same time.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> You was about eight miles from me. Wish i'd known. Woulda stopped cause i went through there about the same time.



I'll be there tomorrow too!:Eye:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I'll be there tomorrow too!:Eye:


What time, You talkin about the WH by Burger king.


----------



## Stihlverado

SawTroll said:


> Well, owning an Echo saw may make people question your sanity!



I get the same thing about a few saws I have from a few people.



ropensaddle said:


> I can't knock echo they were good when I remember using them but there is one brand I personally don't care for:monkey:



SEE I know he didnt like Shinneys...:hmm3grin2orange:



stihl sawing said:


> You was about eight miles from me. Wish i'd known. Woulda stopped cause i went through there about the same time.



Thats why Art looked lost earlier when I seen him.


----------



## stihl sawing

Stihlverado said:


> I get the same thing about a few saws I have from a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> SEE I know he didnt like Shinneys...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why Art looked lost earlier when I seen him.


Art looks lost 24/7 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> What time, You talkin about the WH by Burger king.



Yeah thats where we ate never again lol we got two rib eyes and plastic potato lmfao. I could get done before your coming through prolly could meet up at burger k if I knew when you rolled through! You still have my number? Going to have the stump grinder and the rest of three gums on the dump! It likely will take me till 5 as we will prolly roll in about noon again:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah thats where we ate never again lol we got two rib eyes and plastic potato lmfao. I could get done before your coming through prolly could meet up at burger k if I knew when you rolled through! You still have my number? Going to have the stump grinder and the rest of three gums on the dump! It likely will take me till 5 as we will prolly roll in about noon again:hmm3grin2orange:


Gotta go to wally world sometime tommorrow afternoon. Pm me the number again, Yeah i lost it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Gotta go to wally world sometime tommorrow afternoon. Pm me the number again, Yeah i lost it.



Stockin up on the cheezie poofs??


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> Stockin up on the cheezie poofs??


LOL, Nope Gotta get some old folks medicene.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Nope Gotta get some old folks medicene.



carefull Rope, he's gonna be stocked up on little blue pills!!


----------



## Stihlverado

stumpyshusky said:


> carefull Rope, he's gonna be stocked up on little blue pills!!



Aaah, Its ok those are for me. Just cant keep up with Randy and Walt!


----------



## RVALUE

You birds missed it. I was there a few days ago. Nonetheless.....


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> You birds missed it. I was there a few days ago. Nonetheless.....



At the pharmacy? I missed ya.


----------



## Arrowhead

I drove all the way there and none of you bastards were there!! Nice GTG... me and a couple squirrels. :bang:


----------



## stihl sawing

Arrowhead said:


> I drove all the way there and none of you bastards were there!! Nice GTG... me and a couple squirrels. :bang:


Couple of squirrels, So ya had Art and Mastermind with ya huh.


----------



## Arrowhead

stihl sawing said:


> Couple of squirrels, So ya had Art and Mastermind with ya huh.



I hope not, cuz I had them squirrels for lunch. :jawdrop:


----------



## atvguns

Howdy All 

Does anyone know where the best price on used cutting torches is I am looking for victor or possibly smith I am fed up with the harris brand I found a web site a long time ago that rebuilt victors and would sell the ones that didnt get picked up. And guess what, now that I am in the market I cant find that site to save my life


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Does anyone know where the best price on used cutting torches is I am looking for victor or possibly smith I am fed up with the harris brand I found a web site a long time ago that rebuilt victors and would sell the ones that didnt get picked up. And guess what, now that I am in the market I cant find that site to save my life



Why would ya want a used one when you can get new for a little over two bones complete with regulators new hoses tips


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> What time, You talkin about the WH by Burger king.



I'll be there at 8. You've never seen me before so look for the naked guy in handcuffs.


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy All

Does anyone know where the best price on used cutting torches is I am looking for victor or possibly smith I am fed up with the harris brand I found a web site a long time ago that rebuilt victors and would sell the ones that didnt get picked up. And guess what, now that I am in the market I cant find that site to save my life 





That is the internet version of bait and switch. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

My wife asked us to play family game night, and I could choose. I chose the family down the street.


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> Why would ya want a used one when you can get new for a little over two bones complete with regulators new hoses tips


Wich two bones would that be God only gave me one extra rib bone:hmm3grin2orange:the victor that I priced was three right arms for just the torch and handle I already have regulators and hoses


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> Wich two bones would that be God only gave me one extra rib bone:hmm3grin2orange:the victor that I priced was three right arms for just the torch and handle I already have regulators and hoses



lol I guess your needs are bigger than mine I just got the victor two at tsc and used propane tip it cuts what I need up to half inch stuff! If I want more than that I would prolly opt for plasma!


----------



## jrr344

I know its a little late but how about them SOONERS they took care of them cowboys.


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> lol I guess your needs are bigger than mine I just got the victor two at tsc and used propane tip it cuts what I need up to half inch stuff! If I want more than that I would prolly opt for plasma!



I was wondering when plasma would come up.I never did much torch work so I can't help ya there I'm afraid Atvguns. Trained on plasma,arc,and mig in school and wish I had done more with the torch.Very versatile.


----------



## ropensaddle

jrr344 said:


> I know its a little late but how about them SOONERS they took care of them cowboys.



Not in the T laundry days:monkey: I was a fan then I don't have time for it now lol


----------



## RVALUE

For all of you that would like to learn something. Concerning using propane instead of acetylene, (which I do also):

I heated on a trailer spindle one time with a rosebud, and propane for nearly an hour. Couldn't quite bend it back strait. Heated it with acetylene for a few minutes and bent it easily. Just a few degrees more and it made all the difference in the world.

FWIW the railroad scrappers use propane and BIG torches to cut up railcars . They are THICK. Lots of 1 1/2 inch plus cuts.


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I was wondering when plasma would come up.I never did much torch work so I can't help ya there I'm afraid Atvguns. Trained on plasma,arc,and mig in school and wish I had done more with the torch.Very versatile.



I love to braze stuff good for me rotten floor boards:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Of course I am only a barely experienced hobbiest.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> For all of you that would like to learn something. Concerning using propane instead of acetylene, (which I do also):
> 
> I heated on a trailer spindle one time with a rosebud, and propane for nearly an hour. Couldn't quite bend it back strait. Heated it with acetylene for a few minutes and bent it easily. Just a few degrees more and it made all the difference in the world.
> 
> FWIW the railroad scrappers use propane and BIG torches to cut up railcars . They are THICK. Lots of 1 1/2 inch plus cuts.



Jfyi here they have fire X propane for torches it puts a lil zap in your pane:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

What the hell are we talking about? I cant keep up. TOo much orange fuzz in my eyes, and Stihlverado keeps licking my windows. I dont get it.:yoyo:


----------



## Freehand

The best torch for the money,I guess. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> What the hell are we talking about? I cant keep up. TOo much orange fuzz in my eyes, and Stihlverado keeps licking my windows. I dont get it.:yoyo:



Charge up the EZ-GO it'll be esyer to keep up than the walker.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Charge up the EZ-GO it'll be esyer to keep up than the walker.:hmm3grin2orange:



You can push it ifn you want too. And if you can keep up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> What the hell are we talking about? I cant keep up. TOo much orange fuzz in my eyes, and Stihlverado keeps licking my windows. I dont get it.:yoyo:



Is he grinning?:monkey:


----------



## logging22

ropensaddle said:


> Is he grinning?:monkey:



Always.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> What the hell are we talking about? I cant keep up. TOo much orange fuzz in my eyes, and Stihlverado keeps licking my windows. I dont get it.:yoyo:


Be easy on him, He's just tryin to get faster than art.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Always.



nervous jitters too?:monkey:


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Be easy on him, He's just tryin to get faster than art.



My ears been burning all over AS today.


----------



## RVALUE

I learned a new trick today. 

It is hard (for me) and takes a few minutes extra, to connect the spring type electrical clips,








so I tried a quick ZAP with the spot welder, works great! and no solder!

(Just a $ 700 spot welder, that's laying around.)


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> My ears been burning all over AS today.



Step away from the fire. You dont have to cook poofs for them to be tasty.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Step away from the fire. You dont have to cook poofs for them to be tasty.:hmm3grin2orange:


He likes em heated up in the shorts.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You can push it ifn you want too. And if you can keep up.:hmm3grin2orange:



I was hopin to ride in the basket up front.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> The best torch for the money,I guess. :hmm3grin2orange:



I know the answer to this!!!!!!!




















Other peoples torches! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> I was hopin to ride in the basket up front.



For those of you who were going to say Stumpy won't fit in the basket, Just lay him down, and he'll fit fine.




Called thinking outside the basket.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> For those of you who were going to say Stumpy won't fit in the basket, Just lay him down, and he'll fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called thinking outside the basket.


Oh My


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> For those of you who were going to say Stumpy won't fit in the basket, Just lay him down, and he'll fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called thinking outside the basket.



Face down


----------



## ropensaddle

Wow just ran outside in my wifes slippers had a truck roll in and find out he ####ed up. I had to chew his ass out he came by my gate and posted signs said he was looking for his nephew who ran out of gas yada yada yada! I told him he is no where near here and told him you came past two posted sign and you best not ever do it again. He stayed polite or we would be calling an ambulance I do not take lightly to trespass.


----------



## atvguns

That aint a bad price cheaper than my local shop wanted for just the Torch

http://www.tractorsupply.com/weldin...amp-acetylene-welding-and-cutting-kit-3810496


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Wow just ran outside in my wifes slippers had a truck roll in and find out he ####ed up. I had to chew his ass out he came by my gate and posted signs said he was looking for his nephew who ran out of gas yada yada yada! I told him he is no where near here and told him you came past two posted sign and you best not ever do it again. He stayed polite or we would be calling an ambulance I do not take lightly to trespass.









That's why I don't come visit.


































No, your wifes slippers.......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> That aint a bad price cheaper than my local shop wanted for just the Torch
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/weldin...amp-acetylene-welding-and-cutting-kit-3810496



That looks like a good deal for two bills.


----------



## RVALUE

Kind of glad it wasn't me, I can't handle being chewed out by a s____ person in womens slippers. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Makes one wonder if they interrupted something.........:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> That aint a bad price cheaper than my local shop wanted for just the Torch
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/weldin...amp-acetylene-welding-and-cutting-kit-3810496



See ole ropey ain't all bad bro


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> See ole ropey ain't all bad bro



I quess the rumors aint true:hmm3grin2orange: thanks I may just go that route and have some spare parts


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> That aint a bad price cheaper than my local shop wanted for just the Torch
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/weldin...amp-acetylene-welding-and-cutting-kit-3810496



I almost maxed you out. :rockn:


----------



## RVALUE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Victor-Journeym...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b57a2799


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> That's why I don't come visit.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your wifes slippers.......... :hmm3grin2orange:




Visitors are different bro they stop this cat tried to keep going and found out there is Mack truck and a tractor in his way. Too many thieves and junky's around these parts you must put some fear in their eyes so they know whats coming if you see them again on your land. I sincerely doubt he will ever come back.




























No time to put on boots lol grabbed the hog leg and made for the door!


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I almost maxed you out. :rockn:



I got him.


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> I almost maxed you out. :rockn:



ya know what they say bout almost :Eye: I finished him with authority


----------



## atvguns

Thanks for all the Rep dont know if I am being appreciated or abused


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks for adding reputation to this user. May you be lucky enough to receive the same Reputation back in turn.



Revised:



Thanks for adding reputation to this luser. May you be lucky enough to find something else to do with your time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> ya know what they say bout almost :Eye: I finished him with authority



You got him good and missed me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> Thanks for all the Rep dont know if I am being appreciated or abused


Is it all green rep?


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> You got him good and missed me. :hmm3grin2orange:



I never miss but sometimes my shot gets deflected

May wanna check again:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> I never miss but sometimes my shot gets deflected


Hey rope, Ya eat in cabot?


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Hey rope, Ya eat in cabot?



Not tonight the wife cooked goolash yummy!


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Not tonight the wife cooked goolash yummy!



.......and in her_ bare_ feet no less..........


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Not tonight the wife cooked goolash yummy!


I should have followed you home.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> I never miss but sometimes my shot gets deflected
> 
> May wanna check again:monkey:



Thanks and it is my favorite color.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Thanks for adding reputation to this user. May you be lucky enough to receive the same Reputation back in turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Revised:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding reputation to this luser. May you be lucky enough to find something else to do with your time.



Spent a lil time with a looser :monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> I should have followed you home.lol



Now that would have been funny if the trespasser's lights lit on to fattened ole boys messin round with a machine gun. Some moments in life are priceless


----------



## RVALUE

I finally got enough rep, so the red rep I was given, is now off the page. At least I don't have to see it anymore. (but I know it was there. )





Durn page oners.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> .......and in her_ bare_ feet no less..........



I wander if he could see the yellow duckies on my feet


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> I wander if he could see the yellow duckies on my feet



You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Now that would have been funny if the trespasser's lights lit on to fattened ole boys messin round with a machine gun. Some moments in life are priceless


All we would have had was a 357 that i carry in the truck.lol No autos in the truck tonight.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> You know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!!:hmm3grin2orange:


He wore em at the first GTG.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> All we would have had was a 357 that i carry in the truck.lol No autos in the truck tonight.lol


I know just saying would have been hilarious


stihl sawing said:


> He wore em at the first GTG.



You promised you wouldn't tell :rant:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i wonder if he was polite because he saw the hogleg or because he saw the slippers. might've thought it was a reincarnation of deliverance.


----------



## ropensaddle

jerrycmorrow said:


> i wonder if he was polite because he saw the hogleg or because he saw the slippers. might've thought it was a reincarnation of deliverance.



I just found a saw missing I guess its time for a shakedown. I don't know how but they got one of my 372's out of the truck, I knew I should of drug them out and beat their azz to a bloody friggin pulp, I won't make that mistake next time.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

they mustof scouted while you was gone. didn't get their tag number did ya? i'll come help ya beat some a$$ for low down theifs. hang em high or low, just hang em.


----------



## ropensaddle

jerrycmorrow said:


> they mustof scouted while you was gone. didn't get their tag number did ya? i'll come help ya beat some a$$ for low down theifs. hang em high or low, just hang em.



I should be able to handle the two my thoughts are leaning toward the passenger as the driver seemed to scared and polite the passenger never made a peep. My guess is the driver said at the gate we need to turn around and his rider said lets see whats down here. No matter if I spot the truck older 70's model; chevy there will be questions and depending on how the conversation progresses actions will be based off them. No I did not get tag I was surprised and tired, pissed and focused on the eyes of the occupants. I have had maybe two come down unannounced in six years the first was stopped before even seeing the house and asked if he could read, he said yeah I said that sign says you need to turn around and get the f outta here. I don't have much tolerance for trespass and even less when they carry stuff off no better than a possum in the Mellon patch imo.


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> I just found a saw missing I guess its time for a shakedown. I don't know how but they got one of my 372's out of the truck, I knew I should of drug them out and beat their azz to a bloody friggin pulp, I won't make that mistake next time.



Dang! I hate to hear that


----------



## RVALUE

I'm back for a momentary lapse of judgment.


----------



## RVALUE

RE: looser is speelled lika dis lol


Looser is not a word. More loose is correct. As in, "Her dress keeps getting more loose as we dance."


FYI


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> RE: looser is speelled lika dis lol
> 
> 
> Looser is not a word. More loose is correct. As in, "Her dress keeps getting more loose as we dance."
> 
> 
> FYI



You out twirlin' some hussie in a looooooooose frock Mr Dan?:hmm3grin2orange:


The wifey gonna gitcha.........


----------



## atvguns

*My Babys are almost ready for market*


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


>



Which ones paincow


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> Which ones paincow


The one tryin to mount the bull.


----------



## RVALUE

Headed to Jasper this morning. Got the billy Dozer loaded. Going to clear a walking path so the 'couples' at the next GTG have a pleasant view to walk to.

Going to do a little elk hunting too.


If we can get those durn turkeys out of the way!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good luck on the Hunt.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Headed to Jasper this morning. Got the billy Dozer loaded. Going to clear a walking path so the 'couples' at the next GTG have a pleasant view to walk to.
> 
> Going to do a little elk hunting too.
> 
> 
> If we can get those durn turkeys out of the way!



Lol wrong season for those but my birthday = game on


----------



## Echo Kid

have a good hunt


----------



## teacherman

Ditto.

I sat on top of an old stave silo opening morning. (I was clipped in for safety) Cold and windy. Saw one but she was running, and I was not yet set up. Hope to put something in the freezer this year. 

Y'all be safe out there! 

:agree2:


----------



## Echo Kid

i looked at my muffler on my olymyk 962 and the flow has to go threw 2 holes then has to bounce off the cover then goes in the pipe and out


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok here is what I'm thinking March 5th & 6th for our GTG I will send a PM to all interested members next week with directions and other info.

Just post that your interested. 

I am looking for a member that is on the forum often to help with the thread. 

I'll start a new thread when we get a little closer and have some of the setup done for pics.

Edit: I will send invites to all members that went to Jason's, Dan's, John T's, and Teacherman's GTGs


----------



## Freehand

I'm definitely in Steven.This'll be great!


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is what I'm thinking March 5th & 6th for our GTG I will send a PM to all interested members next week with directions and other info.
> 
> Just post that your interested.
> 
> I am looking for a member that is on the forum often to help with the thread.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get a little closer and have some of the setup done for pics.
> 
> Edit: I will sent invites to all members that went to Jason's, Dan's, John T's, and Teacherman's GTGs



That sounds awsome!! Count me in!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

By the time March gets here the hay barn should be empty, so if it rains we can set up inside.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This will also be a little swap meet. Les I like white handles. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Pioneer/Partner P62 Fundraiser thread, it's a 6ci saw boys. Hope My next saw is here by March. :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Stihlverado

Work Saw Collector said:


> Pioneer/Partner P62 Fundraiser thread, it's a 6ci saw boys. Hope My next saw is here by March. :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy:



Ill let ya run it. Dont sweat it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlverado said:


> Ill let ya run it. Dont sweat it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That saw needs a long bar and my hands on it. :chainsawguy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds great don't see why I can't make it.


----------



## john taliaferro

my david bradley will take yours Steven:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> my david bradley will take yours Steven:chainsawguy:



Its on, :chainsawguy: are we racing for who is last. Man its a fun but slow saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Headed to Jasper this morning. Got the billy Dozer loaded. Going to clear a walking path so the 'couples' at the next GTG have a pleasant view to walk to.
> 
> Going to do a little elk hunting too.
> 
> 
> If we can get those durn turkeys out of the way!



Hear that Les, Dan's clearin us a path!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is what I'm thinking March 5th & 6th for our GTG I will send a PM to all interested members next week with directions and other info.
> 
> Just post that your interested.
> 
> I am looking for a member that is on the forum often to help with the thread.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get a little closer and have some of the setup done for pics.
> 
> Edit: I will send invites to all members that went to *Jason's, Dan's, John T's, and Teacherman's GTGs*



I see where I rate!:hmm3grin2orange:
Count me in!!!!
I'll make sure I bring parts saws this time:newbie:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> This will also be a little swap meet. Les I like white handles. :hmm3grin2orange:



I like orange ones that start with a 2.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> I like orange ones that start with a 2.



Me 2:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Me 2:biggrinbounce2:



Maybee by then I'll have one that ends in 88 up for grabs.


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> Hear that Les, Dan's clearin us a path!!:hmm3grin2orange:





Walking hand in hand in their poodle skirts along a pathway strewn with cheezie poofs.

(It'll look great in the scrapbook):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll make sure I bring parts saws this time:newbie:



I bet everyone of them will start and run just to spite you.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> I bet everyone of them will start and run just to spite you.



I could only hope.
I always wear my Stihl hat when cuttin, keeps the huskys in check.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Walking hand in hand in their poodle skirts along a pathway strewn with cheezie poofs.
> 
> (It'll look great in the scrapbook):hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

I thought you wore that hat to make you look taller


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I thought you wore that hat to make you look taller



Got 6" heels for that :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Got 6" heels for that :hmm3grin2orange:



I forgot about them


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I forgot about them



They make my backside look better in my chaps too.


----------



## sawnami

How about these? They have safety toes.:hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&amp;current=Pimp_Shoes_main.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Pimp_Shoes_main.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> How about these? They have safety toes.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&amp;current=Pimp_Shoes_main.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Pimp_Shoes_main.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I bet he has matching chaps when he aint wearing the poodle skirt


----------



## atvguns

Dang busy at work tonight aint had much time for AS


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I bet he has matching chaps when he aint wearing the poodle skirt



& a thong too :hmm3grin2orange:
Looks like I need to feed them fish, ones almost belly up.


----------



## atvguns

when did ya get this Stumpy

Homelite CS50 (ported, gasketless, hand made muffler)


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> & a thong too :hmm3grin2orange:
> Looks like I need to feed them fish, ones almost belly up.



Thats a mental picture I didn't need


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Dang busy at work tonight aint had much time for AS



Always time for AS!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> when did ya get this Stumpy
> 
> Homelite CS50 (ported, gasketless, hand made muffler)



Thats the first saw I ever owned, wasn't runnin when ya'll was here. It aint much of a saw anyhoo, just a keepsake. 



atvguns said:


> Thats a mental picture I didn't need



With the chaps on you don't even know I'm wearin them!!!


----------



## atvguns

I dont remember seing the homy I need to get to work on some saws if I am going to have any thing to take to the gtg I am wondering if there will also be one later in the spring


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I dont remember seing the homy I need to get to work on some saws if I am going to have any thing to take to the gtg I am wondering if there will also be one later in the spring



It was sittin on top of the fridge in the back corner of the shop. I'll be sure to whip it out next time you're down.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is what I'm thinking March 5th & 6th for our GTG I will send a PM to all interested members next week with directions and other info.
> 
> Just post that your interested.
> 
> I am looking for a member that is on the forum often to help with the thread.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get a little closer and have some of the setup done for pics.
> 
> I will send invites to all members that went to Jason's, Dan's, John T's, and Teacherman's and Stumpy's GTGs
> 
> By the time March gets here the hay barn should be empty, so if it rains we can set up inside.
> 
> This will also be a little swap meet. Les I like white handles. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Pioneer/Partner P62 Fundraiser thread, it's a 6ci saw boys. Hope My next saw is here by March. :hmm3grin2orange: :chainsawguy: :




Just bringing a little info forward and added Stumpy's GTG to the list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> It was sittin on top of the fridge in the back corner of the shop.  I'll be sure to whip it out next time you're down.



He is always looking for a reason to whip it out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> He is always looking for a reason to whip it out. :hmm3grin2orange:


What do you expect from a guy that goes to work in high heels a thong and a pair of matching chaps good thing he dont have a job in town they would have him locked up


----------



## TRI955

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is what I'm thinking March 5th & 6th for our GTG I will send a PM to all interested members next week with directions and other info.
> 
> Just post that your interested.
> 
> I am looking for a member that is on the forum often to help with the thread.
> 
> I'll start a new thread when we get a little closer and have some of the setup done for pics.
> 
> Edit: I will send invites to all members that went to Jason's, Dan's, John T's, and Teacherman's GTGs



I guess were talking Oklahoma??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TRI955 said:


> I guess were talking Oklahoma??



Yep Ok/AR border (For Rope I could almost toss a 372xpw and it land in AR), few miles south of MO border.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> He is always looking for a reason to whip it out. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well that's just damn funny there......


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep Ok/AR border (For Rope I could almost toss a 372xpw and it land in AR), few miles south of MO border.



You won't know how to act without a long drive and sleep deprivation.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> You won't know how to act without a long drive and sleep deprivation.



I can never sleep the night before a GTG bet I don't on this one as well. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> This will also be a little swap meet. Les I like white handles. :hmm3grin2orange:



What ya want? Ill try to make it happen. Sounds good on the date. Cant wait.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hear that Les, Dan's clearin us a path!!:hmm3grin2orange:



He is such a sweet guy that way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> What ya want? Ill try to make it happen. Sounds good on the date. Cant wait.



I'm after 038, 038 Super, 038 Mag more than any saw. Parts saws or complete. I would like to build a couple more of them if you saw source has any let me know Might have trading saws or cash.

Rod won't hardly use any saw but the Mag II I got from you.


----------



## RVALUE

Sorry boys, been roughing it. Took all day, too.

Who said elk hunters weren't ingenious.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Sorry boys, been roughing it. Took all day, too.
> 
> Who said elk hunters weren't ingenious.



Is that an elk hanging from that familiar dump truck Dan?


----------



## john taliaferro

trade ya a blown 44 for that trailer, even throw in new p/c gaskets .


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Sorry boys, been roughing it. Took all day, too.
> 
> Who said elk hunters weren't ingenious.



Nice one Dan!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hey, I was working on you and stunpy's walking trail today, there were some electric highline cables on the ground, that I assumed were abandoned. I pulled on them with the bulldozer and the pole started shaking.......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

The electric company is coming out to look at it in a day or two... (not an emergency..)


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> The electric company is coming out to look at it in a day or two... (not an emergency..)



No power? That aint right!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.
So, since I don't fit the description of sane, I'll just say "Howdy" from the Bentonville area. Good to see some other folks round here! Am I reading correctly about a GTG planned in the near future? I'm interested, if its not too late.....


----------



## ropensaddle

ARsawMechanic said:


> So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.
> So, since I don't fit the description of sane, I'll just say "Howdy" from the Bentonville area. Good to see some other folks round here! Am I reading correctly about a GTG planned in the near future? I'm interested, if its not too late.....



Welcome sure glad some sanity arrived:monkey:

Ya gotta watch the rest of these guy's:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ropensaddle said:


> Welcome sure glad some sanity arrived:monkey:
> 
> Ya gotta watch the rest of these guy's:hmm3grin2orange:



Whatever do you meen???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.



Hope that you're not mentally scarred now. :monkey: 

You only have to worry about the ones the use the:hmm3grin2orange:

Welcome from the one of the "rest of the guys":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Hope that you're not mentally scarred now. :monkey:
> 
> You only have to worry about the ones the use the:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Welcome from the one of the "rest of they guys":hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.
> So, since I don't fit the description of sane, I'll just say "Howdy" from the Bentonville area. Good to see some other folks round here! Am I reading correctly about a GTG planned in the near future? I'm interested, if its not too late.....



March 5th and 6th, when I start sending PM with directions you will get one.


----------



## RVALUE

I was doing AR Mech's job yesterday, when I found that tingling wire.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.
> So, since I don't fit the description of sane, I'll just say "Howdy" from the Bentonville area. Good to see some other folks round here! Am I reading correctly about a GTG planned in the near future? I'm interested, if its not too late.....



rsawmech, welcome. i think this thread is somewhat unique in that it grew from a simple gtg thread to having a life of its own. i'm mostly a lurker but i lurk all the time. haven't been able to make a gtg yet but still hoping. these guys are just off kilter enough to make me realize that i'm not the only one who is socially unacceptable in this area.


----------



## rider93hawg

Did the 80 acres ever get all cut down? I got too much to do today to sit around and read over 300 pages of this thread to find out...like take a nap for instance.


----------



## rider93hawg

BTW-That redneck scooter is SWEET!


----------



## Freehand

Well,we had the GTG and plenty of wood to cut on.We had another at RVAULE's place and it was a good time as well.You should read the thread,great stuff.The pics from the first GTG start around page 75..........


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> I was doing AR Mech's job yesterday, when I found that tingling wire.



A "tingling" wire?????? Usually those will get your attention REAL fast....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Well,we had the GTG and plenty of wood to cut on.We had another at RVAULE's place and it was a good time as well.You should read the thread,great stuff.The pics from the first GTG start around page 75..........



We also had a mini GTG (the GTG was mini not Stumpy) at Stumpys after Rvalue's GTG There has been three in this thread.:hmm3grin2orange: Good times.

Edit: if this thread ever gets deleted I wont have a post count at all.


----------



## stihl sawing

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 4,988 
User Name Posts 
Work Saw Collector 683 
stihl sawing 654 
ropensaddle 543 
RVALUE 541 
logging22 409 
stumpyshusky 373 
freehandslabber 322 
WKEND LUMBERJAK 223 
Stihlverado 154 
atvguns 135 
teacherman 124 
sawnami 81 
TRI955 65 
Echo Kid 60 
barneyrb 59 
Wolfcsm 40 
KMB 34 
John Ellison 29 
Lurch2 29 
matt9923 26 
sunfish 26 
little possum 25 
Eric Modell 23 
Art Vandelay 21 
J.W Younger 20 
john taliaferro 20 
mastermind7864 19 
SawTroll 19 
outdoorlivin247 17 
yooper 16 
jerrycmorrow 14 
bigjohnston 13 
Bowtie 12 
joatmon 12 
MO-Iron 11 
warjohn 10 
ddhlakebound 9 
BlackCatBone 8 
spacemule 7 
jnl502 7 
8433jeff 6 
grandpatractor 6 
Yukonsawman 6 
purdyite 6 
PB 5 
Trigger-Time 5 
stihlboy 4 
lawnmowertech37 4 
Arrowhead 4 
diggers_dad 3 
oldb 3 
Ljute 3 
wampum 3 
AR200 2 
mowoodchopper 2 
Fish 2 
rider93hawg 2 
super3 2 
Andyshine77 1 
49KB-2 1 
Modifiedmark 1 
HimWill 1 
ARsawMechanic 1 
Saw Dr. 1 
tallfarmboy 1 
ms290 1 
Fronty Owner 1 
jrr344 1 
TonyRumore 1 
hermit 1 
Gologit 1 
sefh3 1 
plumbcrazyjr 1 
woodbooga 1 
bruceinks 1 
dgclark 1 
fixitguy75 1 
AUSSIE1 1 
songofthewood 1 
mdavlee 1 
Lugnutz 1 
oldsaw 1 
BirdHunter 1 
stipes 1 
93Dakman! 1 
Show Thread & Close Window


----------



## atvguns

Dang I am in the top 10 how did that happen

By the way how do you figure all that out


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Dang I am in the top 10 how did that happen
> 
> By the way how do you figure all that out



Your User CP then in the replies colum click the underlined number. It will open a new window with all the info.


----------



## RVALUE

A lot has happened since Freehand started this thread.


----------



## logging22

Sup girls?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Sup girls?:hmm3grin2orange:



Just becuase i squat to pee doesn't make me a girl.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just becuase i squat to pee doesn't make me a girl.



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Art Vandelay

RVALUE said:


> A lot has happened since Freehand started this thread.



Thankfully, you guys have kept a lot of it to yourselves.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yes, yes it does.



Are you sure, Mom said it was perfectly alright. Even gave me a step stool to reach the potty chair.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Yes, yes it does.



How can you tell when you're squatting?


----------



## stihl sawing

Art Vandelay said:


> Thankfully, you guys have kept a lot of it to yourselves.


you gonna make the next one ?


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> you gonna make the next one ?



Where we going?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> How can you tell when you're squatting?



His thingy touches the ground.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Just becuase i squat to pee doesn't make me a girl.



Now, how can you tell when you're squatting? :monkey:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Now, how can you tell when you're squatting? :monkey:



I look Stumpy in the eye.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> His thingy touches the ground.:hmm3grin2orange:



It does that standing up, can you say tripod.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Now, how can you tell when you're squatting? :monkey:



When my feet & butt are both on the ground.


----------



## RVALUE

An Arkansas Elk Rub.

Not the biggest I saw.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Your User CP then in the replies colum click the underlined number. It will open a new window with all the info.


 Thanks WSC


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> An Arkansas Elk Rub.
> 
> Not the biggest I saw.



Kill that thing its gonna ruin the forest lol:monkey:


----------



## sawnami

WOW!:jawdrop: That's a lot bigger than mine. 

This is within 30 yards of the house. I've invited some of the bow hunters at work to get rid of these pests. 

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&amp;current=DeerRubs.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/DeerRubs.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Kill that thing its gonna ruin the forest lol:monkey:



Now That's Funny! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I saw one rub that was as tall as I could reach. I thought it was man made at first.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> I was doing AR Mech's job yesterday, when I found that tingling wire.



Well, I hope you didn't find it by peeing on it. Thats never a good thing!!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

After reading the last 4 pages of replies on this thread, I'm thinking I have found a bunch of guys that are about a half bubble off plumb..... 
I think I'll fit right in 'round here!!!
Thanks to all for the rep sent!! Will hit ya back asap!


----------



## RVALUE

arsawmechanic said:


> after reading the last 4 pages of replies on this thread, i'm thinking i have found a bunch of guys that are about a half bubble off plumb.....
> I think i'll fit right in 'round here!!!
> Thanks to all for the rep sent!! Will hit ya back asap!



dont hit me until you get 51 posts. Or ljute will red rep you!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> dont hit me until you get 51 posts. Or ljute will red rep you!



He hit me today thanks, I'll take any rep. :hmm3grin2orange: Really your rep don't count untill you have 50 posts so your just a few posts off ASM.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> He hit me today thanks, I'll take any rep. :hmm3grin2orange: Really your rep don't count untill you have 50 posts so your just a few posts off ASM.



Any Rep?????????????????????????


----------



## RVALUE

That L.... knocked me back 5 positions.


----------



## RVALUE

A certain someone probably thinks that if he were to break your bike, then you can break his. How does that fix your broken bike?

Lunatics.


----------



## RVALUE

My sister in law in CA just informed me she is going to some chainsaw (something or another ) in OJAI in January.

There you go. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Any Rep?????????????????????????


Gotcha.


RVALUE said:


> A certain someone probably thinks that if he were to break your bike, then you can break his. How does that fix your broken bike?
> 
> Lunatics.




Do what now?


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> Do what now?



It is the warped thinking that if a person red reps you, they can make up for it with green, a long time later. 

Why is that better than all green? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

PS I found an electric line in the Kudzu with the bulldozer. Pulled on it and the pole shook.

The electric company said they would look into it in a day or two.

So no more bulldozing Wednesday.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> It is the warped thinking that if a person red reps you, they can make up for it with green, a long time later.
> 
> Why is that better than all green? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ahhh.....I see the logic there....very Elizibethan........RVALUE is a luminary among men!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Ahhh.....I see the logic there....very Elizibethan........RVALUE is a luminary among men!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not only that, but a beacon too!


----------



## RVALUE

On a sadder note, I've just been informed that I will be losing my caretaker. 

I must start interviewing a replacement asap. She must be well versed in assets. And willing to adapt.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> On a sadder note, I've just been informed that I will be losing my caretaker.
> 
> I must start interviewing a replacement asap. She must be well versed in assets. And willing to adapt.



I know one willing to adapt yer arse lol:monkey:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> PS I found an electric line in the Kudzu with the bulldozer. Pulled on it and the pole shook.
> 
> The electric company said they would look into it in a day or two.
> 
> So no more bulldozing Wednesday.



Well, it sounds like your local electric company is highly concerned about wires on the ground. Guess they aren't too worried about it if it didn't burn arc holes into your dozer blade. 
Didn't know about the number of posts, I'll have to go put my .02 around the site, drag down some property values, as it were.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, it sounds like your local electric company is highly concerned about wires on the ground. Guess they aren't too worried about it if it didn't burn arc holes into your dozer blade.
> Didn't know about the number of posts, I'll have to go put my .02 around the site, drag down some property values, as it were.



Now I suppose someone will say, "it's the thought that counts."......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, it sounds like your local electric company is highly concerned about wires on the ground. Guess they aren't too worried about it if it didn't burn arc holes into your dozer blade.
> Didn't know about the number of posts, I'll have to go put my .02 around the site, drag down some property values, as it were.



Post away my friend to the south, I just made my 1000th post last night!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Post away my friend to the south, I just made my 1000th post last night!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



stop all that bragging 750 of them post was about poodle skirts, tub tops and huggin on loggin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> stop all that bragging 750 of them post was about poodle skirts, tub tops and huggin on loggin :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, posts is posts nomatter the content..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> stop all that bragging 750 of them post was about poodle skirts, tub tops and huggin on loggin :hmm3grin2orange:



Hugs. PHFFFFTTTTT!!


----------



## RVALUE

I got to run my poulan today. KUDOS for Sta Bil. I haven't run the saw since Freehands GTG, you all remember it don't you? I just sweetened the carb with some chum, and it went a few pulls later. Didn't even change the gas. Idled perfect, etc. Just like I ran it yesterday.

And, yes it runs well.

It's a 306 Automatic.


----------



## atvguns

Morning gents hope every one got some snow windy and cold here


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, the wind blew our weather all the way to Mississippi......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We have 9 with 15-20 mph wind gusts up to 35-45. Talk about wind chill.


----------



## ropensaddle

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We have 9 with 15-20 mph wind gusts up to 35-45. Talk about wind chill.



We had some underpinning blown off last night I guessed some gust in the 60 to 70 range old man winter was upset.


----------



## yooper

lol...you southern boys should have felt the wind off Lake Superior last night.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

yooper said:


> lol...you southern boys should have felt the wind off Lake Superior last night.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah guess you penguins would strip and clap yer flippers in 6 degree chills eh


----------



## Art Vandelay

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah guess you penguins would strip and clap yer flippers in 6 degree chills eh



Them northern boys talk smack in the winter, perhaps we need to invite them down for a GTG in the middle of July when it's 105 degrees with 90 percent humidity. My Wisconsin relatives would piss themselves when they make summer visits if they weren't so dehydrated.


----------



## yooper

Art Vandelay said:


> Them northern boys talk smack in the winter, perhaps we need to invite them down for a GTG in the middle of July when it's 105 degrees with 90 percent humidity. My Wisconsin relatives would piss themselves when they make summer visits if they weren't so dehydrated.



yep......I could not tolerate that kind of heat!:chainsawguy: hell I keep my thermostat in my house at 55 or so during the day. night it goes down to 48-50. When I burnt wood it was always to damn hot in the house. my wood shop has a wood stove in it. I always have the windows open when the fire is blazing.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

All I know is that is colder than a siberian well diggers backside out there. With the wind howling on top of that. Gimme 100 deg in the shade any day!!


----------



## ropensaddle

ARsawMechanic said:


> All I know is that is colder than a siberian well diggers backside out there. With the wind howling on top of that. Gimme 100 deg in the shade any day!!



Lol nah I can put enough on to stay warm lol but naked is still too hot in 100:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

yooper said:


> lol...you southern boys should have felt the wind off Lake Superior last night.:hmm3grin2orange:



We did.....Two hours later.


----------



## RVALUE

Many of you know that I have an electric cart (golf style) that I can motate around on. I picked up a mule, (grass eating variety) in case the electricity goes out. 


Don't think I don't think ahead. Matter of fact, I've been told I have a head on me like an earthworm!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Many of you know that I have an electric cart (golf style) that I can motate around on. I picked up a mule, (grass eating variety) in case the electricity goes out.
> 
> 
> Don't think I don't think ahead. Matter of fact, I've been told I have a head on me like an earthworm!


 I dont want to see your earthworm head maybe the the mule does


----------



## wdfccf73

Hey Everybody!! It's nice to see other members from Arkansas, especially NW AR.

Anyone here know of a TRIED and TRUE Stihl mechanic?? I haven't found any in the local dealers that I trust.

Thanks,
Chris
:newbie:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

With a little reading on here and you'll be doing it yourself, I don't let other people work on my saws. On a side note I have been known to whore them out at GTG's.


----------



## RVALUE

And the rest of us?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok, the rest of them whore there saws out at GTG as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the next GTG's, Poodle Skirt Mascott







For you viewing pleasure.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wdfccf73 said:


> Hey Everybody!! It's nice to see other members from Arkansas, especially NW AR.
> 
> Anyone here know of a TRIED and TRUE Stihl mechanic?? I haven't found any in the local dealers that I trust.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> :newbie:



chris, 
i agree with work saw - noone works on my saws either but only cause i'm cheap and noone ever heard of my saws anyway. or because i'm just cheap and have always worked on all my equipment anyway and don see any reason to start now. or maybe cause i'm cheap. never can tell. lookin at your profile, i.e.- jack of all - would indicate to me that you could probly do the MM yourself as well as the turned up, course that means you would need a tach. believe me, there are those on this thread who could help you if you said what it is you want to do. meanwhile, welcome. jerry


----------



## stihl sawing

Well as bad as i hate to say it, Loggin or Stihlverado don't look nowhere as good as them girls when they wore their poodle skirts.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you talkin bout the first picture?


----------



## stihl sawing

jerrycmorrow said:


> you talkin bout the first picture?


LOL, Yeah that one too.


----------



## stihl sawing

Although Les did have some nice legs.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Although Les did have some nice legs.



Thanks brother!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Thanks brother!:hmm3grin2orange:



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9L1Z4yu_-fE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9L1Z4yu_-fE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl sawing said:


> Although Les did have some nice legs.



As long as he stayed standing up, He kept bending over in front of everybody asking if his thong made his butt look big.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> As long as he stayed standing up, He kept bending over in front of everybody asking if his thong made his butt look big.:hmm3grin2orange:



You said you wouldnt tell. Well, no more 288's for you!


----------



## stihl sawing

stumpyshusky said:


> As long as he stayed standing up, He kept bending over in front of everybody asking if his thong made his butt look big.:hmm3grin2orange:


I was scared to say yes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got my five right here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You said you wouldnt tell. Well, no more 288's for you!



:hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got my five right here. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes you did! Thanks brother.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> You said you wouldnt tell. Well, no more 288's for you!



Thats only because he has all of them left on the planet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats only because he has all of them left on the planet. :hmm3grin2orange:



Workin on it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

WOW, Stumpyhusky 's name is eerily similar to Stumpy's.


----------



## logging22

Now your gettin it.


----------



## atvguns

Been kinda slow on this thread lately I guess everyone is busy keeping the stove full of wood I know I have been spending alot of my time chopping ice for the cows this time of year makes me wonder if it is all worth it.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Been kinda slow on this thread lately I guess everyone is busy keeping the stove full of wood I know I have been spending alot of my time chopping ice for the cows this time of year makes me wonder if it is all worth it.



What, it's not cold enough that you have to put ice in the cow's water?


----------



## RVALUE

This is my first post from my mifi in the truck. That way we have internet at the gtg's. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Wait, we already did......:dang:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> What, it's not cold enough that you have to put ice in the cow's water?



sure do have to take it out though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> This is my first post from my mifi in the truck. That way we have internet at the gtg's. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, we already did......:dang:




Me dumb what's a mifi


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Me dumb what's a mifi



It is cell phone internet.

Gotta do away with DSL if I can.


----------



## logging22

Howdy yall. Sup??


----------



## Freehand

Sup' Les?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Sup' Les?:biggrinbounce2:



SSDD! Sup wit you?


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> SSDD! Sup wit you?



Watching Calvin's credibility circle the drain.......SOS.....


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Watching Calvin's credibility circle the drain.......SOS.....



Guess that will do, if you have nothing else!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfcsm

I saw something about an AR/OK GTG in March 11. Any ideas of when in March?




Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> I saw something about an AR/OK GTG in March 11. Any ideas of when in March?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal



I was thinking about having one March 5th and 6th. Will you be around? If its close we could adjust the date for you and one other member.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I reread you post are you saying you will be back the 11th? Will 18 and 19 be ok? Later in the month is better for barneyrb.


----------



## Freehand

It'd be great to have Hal up for this one!I can hear that Snellerized 880 grunting from here.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> It'd be great to have Hal up for this one!I can hear that Snellerized 880 grunting from here.......



He also has a modded 660 guess my 660 will get its ass handed to it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper

I could really use a vacation in March but I dont have the funds right now. Do you think a few of you guys could pool some cash together to fund my way down south? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

yooper said:


> I could really use a vacation in March but I dont have the funds right now. Do you think a few of you guys could pool some cash together to fund my way down south? :biggrinbounce2:



We always wanted a famous member :hmm3grin2orange: to make one of our GTGs, what say all the rest of you?


----------



## RVALUE

What a Hal showing? Too good to be true. 

Isn't March Kite flying season?


----------



## Freehand

yooper said:


> I could really use a vacation in March but I dont have the funds right now. Do you think a few of you guys could pool some cash together to fund my way down south? :biggrinbounce2:



All jokes aside Yooper,I'd totally pass a hat for an appearance from Yoop the great.Consider your gas money paid.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What a Hal showing? Too good to be true.
> 
> Isn't March Kite flying season?



I hope he can make this one, he was missed at your GTG.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> What a Hal showing? Too good to be true.
> 
> Isn't March Kite flying season?



No doubt Mr. Dan, Hal and his saws would make the gig complete.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It wont be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions. 

The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so. 

We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them. 

There will be electric if anyone needs to run something (Rick).

I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better, also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw. (Stumpy)


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It wont be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions.
> 
> The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so.
> 
> We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them.
> 
> There will be electric if anyone needs to run something (Rick).
> 
> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better, also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw. (Stumpy)


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll try to get Sherry to make another cake, but not sure we will decorate it this time. :hmm3grin2orange:


I had said March 5th and 6th but want to adjust it to fit Hal he couldn't make the last one but had made the first one. Might be 18th and 19th.

Rope where you at on this one?
John E where you at on this one?

I will spend a little time the next couple months getting cookie material carried up there. I should be able to have all sizes, but bring a long bar. :hmm3grin2orange:

This GTG is a ways off just trying to get a feel for how many of past members are in on this one.

Should I start a new thread or do it in this one?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This could be called a little off topic, I have done worse. :yourock: Train Train by Blackfoot.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBP15lRprPs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hBP15lRprPs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll try to get Sherry to make another cake, but not sure we will decorate it this time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Should I start a new thread or do it in this one?



I vote to keep it in this one. That way we can keep up with all the goings on in one place.


----------



## RVALUE

Where is it? Dwindles? Sandy's?


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll try to get Sherry to make another cake, but not sure we will decorate it this time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Me like Cake!! But I guess you can tell I am not a picky eater


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Where is it? Dwindles? Sandy's?



It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Me like Cake!! But I guess you can tell I am not a picky eater



I do too no matter how ugly. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Im in for the passing of the hat to get Yoop here. That would be sweet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Yoop ain't gonna make it, He had a ski accident.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158242


----------



## RVALUE

Too far for me.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Too far for me.



Its in your back yard!


----------



## atvguns

Where's Stumpy He hasn't been on here since monday he may of won the lottery a fled the country


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Where's Stumpy He hasn't been on here since monday he may of won the lottery a fled the country



May be on the road working. Said something bout it earlier.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> May be on the road working. Said something bout it earlier.



You mean on the corner?


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> You mean on the corner?



Could be. Him and Wyatt are pretty close.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Could be. Him and Wyatt are pretty close.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

logging22 said:


> Im in for the passing of the hat to get Yoop here. That would be sweet!:hmm3grin2orange:



I could make one in the spring. I'd like to see some of you freakin nut jobs.


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Could be. Him and Wyatt are pretty close.:hmm3grin2orange:




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZLVi4v7lSM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lZLVi4v7lSM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
:hmm3grin2orange:
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll try to get Sherry to make another cake, but not sure we will decorate it this time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I had said March 5th and 6th but want to adjust it to fit Hal he couldn't make the last one but had made the first one. Might be 18th and 19th.
> 
> Rope where you at on this one?
> John E where you at on this one?
> 
> I will spend a little time the next couple months getting cookie material carried up there. I should be able to have all sizes, but bring a long bar. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> This GTG is a ways off just trying to get a feel for how many of past members are in on this one.
> 
> Should I start a new thread or do it in this one?



I won't be in the states - as planned now- until 20 or 21 March. If the next weekend (25,26,27) is too late, let me know and I will see if I can adjust a bit here. I don't want to screw up everyone plans.

Hal


----------



## atvguns

Thought this was neat


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> I won't be in the states - as planned now- until 20 or 21 March. If the next weekend (25,26,27) is too late, let me know and I will see if I can adjust a bit here. I don't want to screw up everyone plans.
> 
> Hal



Ok guys the GTG is now March Sat 26th and Sun 27th. A little later in the month but should be nice weather.

Good Morning Hal.

I'm not going to be around today so, I will combine all the info into one post tonight.

I like the Little Stihl service van.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Thought this was neat



If you show up to the GTG with that toy for me, You can park up front in the handicap parking space, way closer to the action. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Morning. Got big plans today??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Morning. Got big plans today??



I got to go to Tulsa Sister's car craped out, going to haul it back.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got to go to Tulsa Sister's car craped out, going to haul it back.



Dont sound like much fun to me. Rod going with to help out?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep hoping to be back before 12:00 leaving here after I feed cows here in a few.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep hoping to be back before 12:00 leaving here after I feed cows here in a few.



Good luck and be careful. Later


----------



## RVALUE

It's easier with a chain than a rod....


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok guys the GTG is now March Sat 26th and Sun 27th. A little later in the month but should be nice weather.
> 
> Good Morning Hal.
> 
> I'm not going to be around today so, I will combine all the info into one post tonight.
> 
> I like the Little Stihl service van.



Good stuff Steven,and good call.Warmer weather AND Hal will be great!


----------



## Wolfcsm

You guys are great!

See you in March.

Hal


----------



## logging22

Sweet, cant wait to meet Hal. Gonna be a blast. Now, im gonna have to go buy some more saws. Dont wanna come over there empty handed.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

whats up les :yourock:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> whats up les :yourock:



What up kid? Had a pretty good day today. You?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Echo Kid

good got my olympyk's muffler a few holes it runs awsome:chainsawguy:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> good got my olympyk's muffler a few holes it runs awsome:chainsawguy:



How bout a pic or maybe a vid in the wood?


----------



## Echo Kid

ill try to get one, it can go threw a piece of cherry 1foot and a half long in 11sec. not a new chain on it tho


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok guys the GTG is now March Sat 26th and Sun 27th. A little later in the month but should be nice weather.
> 
> Good Morning Hal.
> 
> I'm not going to be around today so, I will combine all the info into one post tonight.
> 
> I like the Little Stihl service van.



Might be able to ride the new bike down in late March. Of course that would limit me to two saws. Maybe we could have a category of "fewest saws brought to a GTG."


----------



## teacherman

ARsawMechanic said:


> So, this is where you guys hang out. Might I say that the mental picture of heels, thong, poodle skirt, (with OR without chainsaw chaps) is just about enough to send a sane person running the other direction.
> So, since I don't fit the description of sane, I'll just say "Howdy" from the Bentonville area. Good to see some other folks round here! Am I reading correctly about a GTG planned in the near future? I'm interested, if its not too late.....



Wait till you see the scrapbooking party! Large, gruff men wearing poodle skirts creating precious memories for the grandkids! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> If you show up to the GTG with that toy for me, You can park up front in the handicap parking space, way closer to the action. :hmm3grin2orange:


 That thing is up to $15.50 you may have to throw in a 066 powered wheelchair to sweeten the deal. The van is only matchbox size I thought it was bigger than that when I first looked at it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> That thing is up to $15.50 you may have to throw in a 066 powered wheelchair to sweeten the deal. The van is only matchbox size I thought it was bigger than that when I first looked at it



Man that sounds a tad high, but I don't know what non saw Stihl stuff is worth.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> You guys are great!
> 
> See you in March.
> 
> 
> Hal



I can't wait.



teacherman said:


> Wait till you see the scrapbooking party! Large, gruff men wearing poodle skirts creating precious memories for the grandkids! :hmm3grin2orange:



To all members:
This GTG will not be like Stumpy's GTG, where poodle skirts were provided. This is a byops, Bring your own poodle skirt and don't act like you don't own one.


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man that sounds a tad high, but I don't know what non saw Stihl stuff is worth.



Overpriced, I'm sure. Just like Harley stuff.


----------



## teacherman

Stephen, you still interested in looking at the 056 Mag 2? Not quite like the 038, but a stout unit in its own right.......... ya gotta be stout to swing that hting around all day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Stephen, you still interested in looking at the 056 Mag 2? Not quite like the 038, but a stout unit in its own right.......... ya gotta be stout to swing that hting around all day.



Yep, I got one I just love.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Our GTG 

Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG. 

Just post that you are interested. 

I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions. 

The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so. 

We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them. 

There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.

I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.

It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside. 


There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys

New Thread maybe it will draw in some new members.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Our GTG
> 
> Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG.
> 
> Just post that you are interested.
> 
> I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions.
> 
> The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so.
> 
> We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them.
> 
> There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.
> 
> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.
> 
> It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside.
> 
> 
> There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys
> 
> New Thread maybe it will draw in some new members.



Brwahahahahahahahahahahaha!

I'm in Steven.


----------



## Stihlverado

Sounds like the frontloader isnt really needed, SS can carry whole trees under one arm and these "stuck chevys" you speak of are like the notorious "DOO-DOO" bird, heard of but never seen!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> Sounds like the frontloader isnt really needed, SS can carry whole trees under one arm and these "stuck chevys" you speak of are like the notorious "DOO-DOO" bird, heard of but never seen!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I have seen all too many bro. When I played in my old bronco 72 it seemed every chevy driver had to try and follow me and I decided to keep a chain on hand after several trips to get one I would always laugh when I told them I was still in two wheel and they would be looking at my lockers and scratchin their heads. My old 66 has pulled it's share out too but not as many as the bronc.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> I have seen all too many bro. When I played in my old bronco 72 it seemed every chevy driver had to try and follow me and I decided to keep a chain on hand after several trips to get one I would always laugh when I told them I was still in two wheel and they would be looking at my lockers and scratchin their heads. My old 66 has pulled it's share out too but not as many as the bronc.



I perfer a kevlar line when getting pulled out, Just for further knowledge <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Ive got a little '84 I played in, pulled a few out, got pulled out by a few, had fun with all of 'em.


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> I perfer a kevlar line when getting pulled out, Just for further knowledge <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> Ive got a little '84 I played in, pulled a few out, got pulled out by a few, had fun with all of 'em.



Lol I liked chain I could then yank off the goodies some lol. Nah chain was what I had and I never really needed to yank with traction lock it pulled them out with ease. I only stuck that bronco once and it was where my tractor got swallowed I was easing though it trying to get stuck lol it worked. I went right back through it with a little speed no problem rooster tails slinging mud into the trees lol.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I liked chain I could then yank off the goodies some lol. Nah chain was what I had and I never really needed to yank with traction lock it pulled them out with ease. I only stuck that bronco once and it was where my tractor got swallowed I was easing though it trying to get stuck lol it worked. I went right back through it with a little speed no problem rooster tails slinging mud into the trees lol.



I have a pretty mark on my tailgate where a chain loaded itself back into the back of my truck (along with a tow hook). That was the last time I used a chain. or had to buy another back glass.:hmm3grin2orange:

My little toy had 12" suspension,4:10's turning 40" gumbos with lockers.
My daughters suppose to get it for her 16th birthday so its getting dropped down to 6" with 35's or 36's. The only bad times playing were when I couldnt go!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> I have a pretty mark on my tailgate where a chain loaded itself back into the back of my truck (along with a tow hook). That was the last time I used a chain. or had to buy another back glass.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> My little toy had 12" suspension,4:10's turning 40" gumbos with lockers.
> My daughters suppose to get it for her 16th birthday so its getting dropped down to 6" with 35's or 36's. The only bad times playing were when I couldnt go!!!



lOl 35 gumbo monster mudders was on the bronc they are two short for much taller had 4" suspension lift and 3 body I had a few tense moments on steep rocky hill sides but never had to use the roll bars thankfully lol.


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> lOl 35 gumbo monster mudders was on the bronc they are two short for much taller had 4" suspension lift and 3 body I had a few tense moments on steep rocky hill sides but never had to use the roll bars thankfully lol.



Bout the only close calls I had were due to brown bottles and throttle. :hmm3grin2orange:

Mostly stuck to flat land around here.


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> Thought this was neat





Work Saw Collector said:


> If you show up to the GTG with that toy for me, You can park up front in the handicap parking space, way closer to the action. :hmm3grin2orange:



well I guess I will be parking in the back 40 it brought $22.00 on ebay just couldn't make my self pull the trigger at that price


----------



## foche911

Is there a next meetup scheduled?


----------



## ropensaddle

foche911 said:


> Is there a next meetup scheduled?



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158438


----------



## foche911

ropensaddle said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158438


Thanks, not so far for me...


----------



## Stihlverado

freehandslabber said:


> Good stuff Steven,and good call.Warmer weather AND Hal will be great!



Has Hal said weather hed be able to make it for sure?


----------



## Wolfcsm

Stihlverado said:


> Has Hal said weather hed be able to make it for sure?



I am going to plan to be there. Have my next R and R planned to put the GTG in the middle of it.

I really do appreciate everything being done so I can attend!

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Wolfcsm said:


> I am going to plan to be there. Have my next R and R planned to put the GTG in the middle of it.
> 
> I really do appreciate everything being done so I can attend!
> 
> Hal



That way we can get a senior discount on stuff!


----------



## Wolfcsm

RVALUE said:


> That way we can get a senior discount on stuff!



Ouch!!!!!!!!!


Hal


----------



## Echo Kid

this page is a ghost town


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> this page is a ghost town



Everybody has set up camp here.:hmm3grin2orange:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=158438


----------



## foche911

Yes, it is unusual to have quiet here. Maybe old guys are resting for GTG  Never know what all might be up to....is very worrisome development. Wait,see what happens next..... Peace on Earth


----------



## Freehand

Might let this old thread fade into obscurity......five thousand posts of nonsense and trash talk.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Might let this old thread fade into obscurity......five thousand posts of nonsense and trash talk.....:hmm3grin2orange:



Yer gonna make me cry, I don't want to leave. I like it here.
I guess all good things must come to an end. You gotta know when put an old dog down, just not easy to do.


----------



## logging22

Leave this thread alone. I like it.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Leave this thread alone. I like it.:chainsawguy:



+1 a year of good times in here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> +1 a year of good times in here.



Even if the rep has been a little slow out of this thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Leave this thread alone. I like it.:chainsawguy:



I'll stay here with ya buddy


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll stay here with ya buddy



Not sure how long i can stay today, but ok. Got anything to eat?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not sure how long i can stay today, but ok. Got anything to eat?:hmm3grin2orange:



Out of grub, you know me, food don't lay around to long with me.:hmm3grin2orange:

Hows the company there. Are you playing nice?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Out of grub, you know me, food don't lay around to long with me.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hows the company there. Are you playing nice?



So far so good. But, they staying till Tuesday! Crap.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> So far so good. But, they staying till Tuesday! Crap.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hang in there, go hide in yer corner & play with some saws. 

That would prob go over as good as a fart in church.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hang in there, go hide in yer corner & play with some saws.
> 
> That would prob go over as good as a fart in church.:hmm3grin2orange:



Cant! Had to hide everything in the corner for now. Man i cant wait to get the shop done.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Cant! Had to hide everything in the corner for now. Man i cant wait to get the shop done.



Damn dude, sorry to here that. Do you need me to call so you have an excuse to get away from them?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Damn dude, sorry to here that. Do you need me to call so you have an excuse to get away from them?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



No time right now. Playing with the grandkids and trying to post at the same time.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> No time right now. Playing with the grandkids and trying to post at the same time.



Give them some super glue that will keep em busy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Give them some super glue that will keep em busy.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

enjoy it they will be to old soon enough.Be borrowing your car. Merry Christmas . I think i said that once before .


----------



## RVALUE

Merry Christmas!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Leave this thread alone. I like it.:chainsawguy:


 I agree I haven't been here that long but have grown to like all the nonsense and joking around have a Merry Christmas all hope you get to sleep in longer than me in the morning kids will have me up probably at at 3 or 4


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Leave this thread alone. I like it.:chainsawguy:



Yup. Agreed. We have a tradition we have built here, others more than I.

And a very Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Yup. Agreed. We have a tradition we have built here, others more than I.
> 
> And a very Merry Christmas to one and all!



Yup ummmmmmmmmhmmmmmmm


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning, and Merry Christmas! 

Would send you rep for Christmas, but.................Only a select few should be so lucky. What does it feel like?

Tis not better to give than recieve!


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

Just want to wish all the good freinds here a very Merry Christmas and thanks for all the good times.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

this thread rocks. leave it be. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Merry Christmas all. Post up what you got, in which ever of the two threads you want.


----------



## RVALUE

stihl sawing said:


> Just want to wish all the good freinds here a very Merry Christmas and thanks for all the good times.



As usual, I get left out.........


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Merry Christmas all. Post up what you got, in which ever of the two threads you want.



Merry Christmas everyone and even you


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:
Wait till you see me in my new Christmas PJS.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Merry Christmas neighbors.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Merry Christmas neighbors & new friends!


----------



## logging22

Anybody get something good? Got a new vid camera!! WHoooohoooooo! Now ifin i can figure it out i can post a few vids of my junk. Kewl do0d.


----------



## teacherman

Merry Christmas, folks!

I went out to have a yummy dinner with some friends, and I got a great present:

I got to run saws and bring home a load of firewood. Mulberry and a tiny bit of walnut. My friend's mom just wants the tree out of there. Glad to oblige.


----------



## ropensaddle

teacherman said:


> Merry Christmas, folks!
> 
> I went out to have a yummy dinner with some friends, and I got a great present:
> 
> I got to run saws and bring home a load of firewood. Mulberry and a tiny bit of walnut. My friend's mom just wants the tree out of there. Glad to oblige.



hmmmmm just had some of those french fried taters and back stup mmmmm hum


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> Merry Christmas, folks!
> 
> I went out to have a yummy dinner with some friends, and I got a great present:
> 
> I got to run saws and bring home a load of firewood. Mulberry and a tiny bit of walnut. My friend's mom just wants the tree out of there. Glad to oblige.



Great pics. Sounds likke a pretty good day. Hope the bike handled the load ok.


----------



## Freehand

Stihlverado said:


> Great pics. Sounds likke a pretty good day. Hope the bike handled the load ok.



Naw, he wasn't towing that with that pink Harley........was he?


----------



## teacherman

freehandslabber said:


> Naw, he wasn't towing that with that pink Harley........was he?



No, but this one might almost pull that load. LOL






Once it gets broke in, that is. It has 49 miles on it right now.


----------



## stihl sawing

Sweet Ride John, Thank goodness it's not pink.


----------



## Art Vandelay

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet Ride John, Thank goodness it's not pink.



Or a Honda.


----------



## teacherman

Art Vandelay said:


> Or a Honda.



Agreed.

But nothing wrong with a Honda.


----------



## sawnami

Nice looking bike John!

Merry Christmas. Hope everyone had a great day. 

Had all the family over to our house. The grandkids were the main attraction. As always they made out like bandits. The front room was knee-deep in wrapping paper in no time.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Anybody get something good? Got a new vid camera!! WHoooohoooooo! Now ifin i can figure it out i can post a few vids of my junk. Kewl do0d.


 well be waiting on the vids. when ya get all figured out dont keep it a secret cause I cant figure out how to get them on youtube


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Folks, Hope everyone had a healthy day, and continues to do so.


----------



## MO-Iron

I hope everyone has had a merry Christmas!

Christmas has became a time that this old workaholic stops and reflects on what is really important in life. Family, friends, health and faith always find their way to the top of my list. This years inventory has once again left me feeling very blessed and lucky. Armed with thoughts of why life is so good, I'm ready to tackle another year.


Thanks my AS friends for another good year of camaraderie.

MO-Iron


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Peoples - Hope you are all warm!


----------



## Echo Kid

very warm


----------



## logging22

Howdy fellas. Still here, just a little busy these days.:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Howdy fellas. Still here, just a little busy these days.:bang:


 
You were gone?????


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> You were gone?????



Thas just mean Stumper,I mean we all know how delicate Les's feelings are.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Thas just mean Stumper,I mean we all know how delicate Les's feelings are.....


 
Yah, under all that thick back hair is a sweet little man:jawdrop:


----------



## Freehand

Aw sheeet,oh snap,Martha bar the door......


----------



## teacherman

stumpyshusky said:


> Yah, under all that thick back hair is a sweet little man:jawdrop:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

Howdy guys. Second day off from work due to a bit of snow and cold. Got some wood split yesterday, though. I noticed that using a saw in the snow doesn't feel as safe to me, because it's hard to know where the ground is, or the bar tip can hit a chunk of wood. Man, I'm glad I have a chain brake. That was one thing the government did right. Now if they would just forget that saws even exist.....

Like Rvalue says, everybody stay healthy and safe!!

5˚ outside, 85˚ near the stove. Thanks to WKEND LUMBRJAK fer that load of hedge! :yourock:


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Yah, under all that thick back hair is a sweet little man:jawdrop:


 
Is there a tent in that pic?opcorn:


----------



## logging22

Sup do0ds?


----------



## logging22

Woooooooohooooooooo! I got a credit!!!!!


----------



## Freehand

Sup Les? surfin' the 'puter chair?.....or manning the cockpit?


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Sup Les? surfin' the 'puter chair?.....or manning the cockpit?


 
Uhhhh, yep. I think so.:help:


----------



## Echo Kid

suuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> suuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
HEy kiddo, sup? Got any snow over that way??


----------



## Echo Kid

ya we got about 8 inches and its post to be -6 tonight havent had school for Mon. Tue. and tomorrow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya the wind chill is suposed tp be -20. Tonite.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Echo kid did u get that efco 152 yet.


----------



## Echo Kid

no not yet will probably be getting one in a few days


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Are U going new from perry or ebay.


----------



## Echo Kid

View attachment 168063
this saw has the original bar on it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice looking saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Sup Les? surfin' the 'puter chair?.....or manning the cockpit?


 
You said cockpit.:jester:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Stumpy keeping busy.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> You said cockpit.:jester:


 
Yes he did. Shame. PG-13 please.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Les have you guys got any snow and cold weather?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Les have you guys got any snow and cold weather?


 
Got a little snow last nite. Bout half an inch. But cold it is. Single digits tonite. Crap.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its suppossed to be -5or 6with wind chill to -20. Ouch


----------



## logging22

Not fit for man nor beast! Stay warm fellas!!


----------



## Freehand

We're getting +3 ambient,-11 wind chill,most of our snow vaporized today...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Keep the stoves loaded. It's not going to warm up for several days.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Stumpy keeping busy.


 
Yep, lots of woodcuttin. 
You been alright?


logging22 said:


> Yes he did. Shame. PG-13 please.


 
He started it


----------



## Freehand

Potty mouth.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Potty mouth.


 
Lint licker


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Doing pretty good got together with Teacherman and cut some wood. Had a good time.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> lint licker


 
huh??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man this thread is getting hostile.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Doing pretty good got together with Teacherman and cut some wood. Had a good time.


 
I'll be cuttin the rest of the week with a buddy of mine. The 268 has been earnin it's keep.


----------



## logging22

Strumpet aint big enough to get TOO hostile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Strumpet aint big enough to get TOO hostile.


 
Dynomite comes in small packages.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Strumpet aint big enough to get TOO hostile.


 
Yer luck I don't like hights or I'd climb up yer burly arse & whop a knot on yer head.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dynomite comes in small packages.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
More like one of those black snake thingys, but wet.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## foche911

It is already colder here North Central OK than it has been in all of past four winters. I don't like  but my Fiancee is Russian, Siberia and it has already been -37 there and can go near -55 and more. That is really cold...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer luck I don't like hights or I'd climb up yer burly arse & whop a knot on yer head.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Good that means I'm safe:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer luck I don't like hights or I'd climb up yer burly arse & whop a knot on yer head.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Kiss.


----------



## MO-Iron

Hey guys! 

Had a great OT today that I thought I would share...New neighbor moved in about a year ago that has proven to be rather obnoxious. This is one of the guys that is always telling you how things were done back home and that all of us hillbilly farmers need to learn from his wisdom. I have yet to have an encounter with the man that I haven't received a lecture about how I should be doing the task at hand. A few months ago he informed me that we were all wasting money buying 4X4 trucks in such a mild climate and that if we would learn snow driving skills equal to his, we could save money. I didn't bother telling him that 4X4 also works great for mud and steep ground. I also made no mention that we usually get our share of ice.

Today the obnoxious one was unusually subdued as I pulled his fanny out of the ditch that a 2" snow put him into. It was icing on the cake when I found out that he had spent an hour in the ditch before my rescue with some of my other neighbors pasting him by with only a honk and a wave. I kept my mouth shut(really tough) and excepted his humble "thank you" without fanfare. I think that future encounters may be a bit more pleasant. Yep, I'm still laughing my guts out!

MO-Iron


----------



## atvguns

I just love it when the now it all proves his self wrong. You are better than me though I would of reminded him of all the not needing a 4x4 thing.


----------



## RVALUE

foche911 said:


> It is already colder here North Central OK than it has been in all of past four winters. I don't like  but my Fiancee is Russian, Siberia and it has already been -37 there and can go near -55 and more. That is really cold...


 
Is she here yet? Have you made all the payments?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

foche911 said:


> It is already colder here North Central OK than it has been in all of past four winters. I don't like  but my Fiancee is Russian, Siberia and it has already been -37 there and can go near -55 and more. That is really cold...


 
How far west of the line are you?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Not fit for man nor beast!


nice W.C.Fields quote


----------



## RVALUE

I just came over here for a minute. I feel like the kid playing slapstick with a cottonmouth. 

I should quit while I am ahead!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Back to the top.

I just hadn't seen some names from this thread in a while. Jason, John E, Rope, CSM, and others.


----------



## Freehand

Hi felllers,been busy as hell.Winter gives a lot more time fer postin'.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Hi felllers,been busy as hell.Winter gives a lot more time fer postin'.


 
I just figured you didn't have time to converse with the lowly, bottom feeding, chainsaw forum dwellers :msp_thumbsup::msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

did anyone notice that all the posts between 1-12-11 and today have disappeared? leastways on my puter. good to see ya freehand


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wait! could that be the time when all activity shifted to the new thread? oh say it ain't so. duh!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> wait! could that be the time when all activity shifted to the new thread? oh say it ain't so. duh!:msp_rolleyes:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

sup fellas? forgot this thread was even here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

just bringinng it to the top


----------



## Freehand

Hay fellers,good to see this ol' girl drug back up.


----------



## atvguns

Pics from Dan's last GTG start on page 77 post #3072


----------



## logging22

How do you do????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Doing good been working 12hr days for the last 2 wks. not used to that. But the good news is I' working. Not much time to mess w/ saws.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Doing good been working 12hr days for the last 2 wks. not used to that. But the good news is I' working. Not much time to mess w/ saws.


 
Always time for saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Was this Chevy billboard inspired by someone around here?:monkey:
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=PoodleSkirt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/PoodleSkirt.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Bump while I reread this thread.


----------



## ropensaddle

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp fart ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Freehand

LOL 'sup Rope. *plop*


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand said:


> LOL 'sup Rope. *plop*


 
Busy as a squirrel at a gun show


----------



## Freehand

Git on over to this GTG in October in Jasper.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand said:


> Git on over to this GTG in October in Jasper.


 
I think ya'll know wheres I'll be in oct :rant:


----------



## J.W Younger

ropensaddle said:


> I think ya'll know wheres I'll be in oct :rant:


 
Sure wus hopein to see how my stumpbroke 460 stacked up aganist yer snelling 372, but if you gots buck fever I understand.


----------



## ropensaddle

J.W Younger said:


> Sure wus hopein to see how my stumpbroke 460 stacked up aganist yer snelling 372, but if you gots buck fever I understand.


 
Lol yeah October my necks stays swelled especially the last two weeks but its hard to get me to do anything but hunt my best spots in that month.


----------



## ropensaddle

It depends though I may kill the next state record next weekend and that may ease the swelling some


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Arkansas. Okahoma,missouri GTG..... Who's Game*

OK I umpkin2:have read far to many Pages? Is A Date Set? I got the Jasper part But When?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Job Corps Tree said:


> OK I umpkin2:have read far to many Pages? Is A Date Set? I got the Jasper part But When?


 
Hay man its 21 22 23 this month but your in the wrong thread its in the oklahoma armokstx thread red text in the chinsaw forum.

Stephen


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay man its 21 22 23 this month but your in the wrong thread its in the oklahoma armokstx thread red text in the chinsaw forum.
> 
> Stephen


 
Thats the pre rut lol no way in hell


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Thats the pre rut lol no way in hell


 
You need to take Saturday off hunting and come sawing. When I'm not doing any good at something a day away from it then go back to it and do alot better. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bump an old one, Rope you out there and doing ok?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dammit stephen. i read the last page and was wondering wtf. then i saw the date. made me look.


----------



## Freehand

LOL, sup Stephen? Sorry Jerry.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm great just thought I'd see if I could bring out some of the first gtg guys.


----------



## Lurch2

Seems like a looong time ago.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Seems like a looong time ago.



But remembered well.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm not sure about those dates, I think its a couple days earlier, (wrong year stephen) but that weekend.

How did you guys ferret out a Rope? Bait?


----------

